# Furry Convention Drama



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 11, 2020)

Most of my other threads are depressing as hell. I need the funny so here you lot go.

As we all know, furries are basically just a collection of mentally unstable, attention seeking, sex fiends LARPing as animals. No doubt that even when left to their own devices, they can find some way of garnering attention (see: this entire section of the Farms). But what happens when you take hundreds / thousands of them, give them private rooms, & let them do whatever the fuck they want?

Bad things.
Bad things happen.
Whether it's drug overdoses (sometimes happening in-suit), child / animal abuse, sexual assault, vandalism, or whatever else you could possibly imagine - if you can think it, furries have probably done it. Let's start off the thread strong with the most prominent examples in the last decade.

*Rain Furrest 2015*
Most people on the Farms (and the internet as a whole) are largely familiar with the event due to the video made by Internet Historian:








Spoiler: Archives







Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmULc5VANsw / https://archive.vn/wip/OqvpV



As a brief recap though:

Rain Furrest is a convention that took place typically around late Sept / early Oct that was hosted at the Hilton SeaTac airport. The location was prime due to it being located right across the street from SeaTac Airport and right next to the Light Rail - a local train system running from downtown Seattle to the airport. The rail has been extended to reach further south since then. As such, traveling to the convention, especially for those on the west coast, was made relatively easy. That being said, the convention was one of, if not THE MOST, prolific cons when it came to degeneracy. This was because of the over-abundance of ABDL and other hardcore kinks that were openly embraced in public con space. It was very common to see people walking around in Pup Gear, murrsuits, and even just in diapers (or a combination of the 3).

So why is this year in particular so prolific?
Because this was the year it was shut down. For good.

Why?
Let's have a look



Spoiler: Tweets and Archives. NFSW





Archive


Archive


Archive
Worth noting that post-Kero leaks, it's likely that Rainfurrest was used as meeting grounds for West Coast and East Coast zoos. This pic did not age well AT ALL.


Archive

No archive. Taken from IH's video. He didn't archive and this Twitter account no longer exists.


Archive
StormyFag is someone who was outed in the Zoo Crew leaks. Pretty sure Sako was as well but I could be wrong


Archive
Turns out the whole Glory Hole thing was fake


Archive


Archive



To recap:

Elevator was broken because people were using their feet to press (kick) the buttons
The hot tub was destroyed by dumping towels into the tub itself as well as rolling + stuffing them into the pump
A toilet had its screws loosened which resulted in a flood causing water damage to nearby rooms & the servers located in the basement
Food was being tossed around and left on the ground
Drugs were being sold & used at the con
This resulted in several arrests as well as an overdose

Diaperfurs were:
Allowed to roam the hall in soiled diapers
disposing their used diapers outside by either just tossing them wherever or collecting huge trashbags of them (and then not putting said bags in the dumpster)

Someone took pics of 2 zoosadists outed in the Kero Leaks pissing while in-suit
A (potentially) false rumor was spread the a furry drilled gloryholes in the bathroom
Ex-staff member committed sexual assault
Current staff member committed physical assault
And more!
These are just the ones I can verify through tweets. There are more but due to certain tweets being deleted with no archives available, I can't make a definitive statement. A week or so after the con wrapped up, The Stranger, a local Seattle shitrag that specializes in normalizing degenerate behavior " LGBTQ+ " topics wrote a fluff piece for the convention. I'll touch on why this is important later but you can read an archived version here.

The Fallout
After the con concluded, the event garnered damage costs in upwards of $150K, surpassing the operation costs of all other conventions hosted that year combined. As a result, the Hilton cancelled their partnership with RAin


Archive
Archive

Attempts were made to move the venue to several different locations, including Spokane, but this would ultimately prove fruitless. An ex-board member sent letters to every venue within a 50 mile radius, writing in vivid detail the issues hosting the next Rainfurrest would provide for them. As such, no one would take their offer. Rumor has it that any event with the word " furry " in it is now instantly rejected.


Archive
Archive

Furries were not keen to hold back criticism / hostility towards the RAin Board given the situation they were in. A postmortem (presumably written by an ex-staff member) can be read here.
TL;DR:

It was staff's fault the convention died because for the past 5 years, they refused to curb problem people from doing stupid shit.
Property damage became prevalent in 2011 and continued onward. They never paid for the damages so they just kept accruing over time
The head of the board refused to update outdated policies such as harassment / drug consumption / ect. & would not hold anyone accountable for their actions by revoking badges.
Vastly understaffed for the size of their events
How they handled things after the con publicly and privately was stupid af
There was also this tweet which I found funny

Archive

Last note: The guy who recorded the video of the ex-board member of RAin discussing what happened at the 2016 Vancoufur panel was none other than local lolcow KhordKitty / Gabriel Jeremy Sickel. Internet Historian insinuated that whoever recorded the video was responsible for dumping the used diapers all over the place but I can say for a fact that's not true. Gabe was not a member of the board and had a bit of a shitfit (pun intended) about the vandalism done by the diaperfurs. His ex-wife was a volunteer for the con but she was only a general staff member. A PDF of the Con Staff book will be at the bottom of the OP

Here's the video




Your browser is not able to display this video.




*Anthro Northwest (2016/2017)*
This section is being written after RF because the RAin Board got pretty pissed off about ANW potentially taking their place & essentially doing it better.

Archive

I think this bitter resentment came from the fact that not only could they successfully secure an event, but they managed to get an event space in DOWNTOWN Seattle (which is really fucking expensive). This should've been impossible due to previous restrictions stated but since ANW was registered as " historical celebration of anthropomorphic art " rather than " furry " they managed to get away with it.

The Tea

Koji Fox & Viro Science Collie of the formerly notable furry podcast Feral Attraction got into a dispute with ANW staff before the event ever took place about a policy banning fetish gear at the con. This included collars which _really _got them into a tizzy.



Spoiler: Autism




Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive



The policy against collars was ultimately reversed but furries simply found more things to bitch about. To be fair, I'm going to blame the event organizer partially for not expecting this backlash. He tried to make a " family-friendly " convention in the most degenerate section of the country. The vast majority of the locals were spoiled by Rainfurrest which let them essentially run wild with their kink bs. He should've been prepared for this and stood his ground. Also I really, _really_ don't see furry as a " family friendly " thing. Everyone on this board agrees with that sentiment, I'm sure.

Anyways, one such policy furries took issue with was that the staff wanted to ban suits that might scare young children.



Spoiler: The other complaints




Archive


Archive



Then came the conspiracy theory that because the event organizer happened to be religious, he was trying to brainwash / kinkshame BDSM furries into not being such godless heathens (which, tbf, they could probably use the proselytizing). Ironic though when one of the furries making these claims is a cub furry who's friends with Dog Rapist Cupid the Deer / Matthew Grabowsky.



Spoiler: NORMIES GET OUT REEEE




Archive



Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive



ANW did eventually respond with the following:



Spoiler: Statement + Tweets




You can find this via this link which I could not archive. Sorry.


Archive


Oh hey look! Another dogfucker, CTCWired!
Archive



Archive



The Actual Con
The con was approved so eventually it actually went down. So what happened?

Not as much as you'd expect. Half the people that bitched about it on Twitter wound up going anyways, including Viro. Had a pic of this but since Viro went DFE after numerous sexual assault allegations, I don't have it anymore.

That being said, the previous drama did impact the guests the con attempted to invite:


I think in this instance, CC didn't want to come due to the " No Scary Suits " policy & felt personally attacked.
Archive

One thing people flipped their shit over was the ballpit.


Spoiler: lol ballz




Archive


Archive

After the pit was deflated by the owner, a rumor was spread around (presumably by a group of assblasted ABDL furries who weren't allowed to attend the con) that it was being removed due to a diaper being thrown in it. The owner later refuted the rumor by tweeting this out.

Archive
All well and good until you see who provided the ball pit. Well if it isn't the one of many dog fuckers Nacho Doggo.
I hope whoever played in that pit washed THEIR balls immediately after. Fucking gross.



Speaking of people / groups who were banned from the convention. If you were banned from a previous convention, you had to file for an appeal with the board. Guess who that included:

Archive
Sibe's thread

Apparently there were people banned from the convention, the AnthroNW forum, and/or blocked on Twitter for being critical of the event. Idk how much of that is true since a lot of people’s “ criticisms “ were just saying they were gay or mad that they should abstain from swearing (which is a rule at practically every convention)


Spoiler: I'm gay lol




Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive



Next, CNN was allowed into the con to record a documentary. When you checked into the con and claimed your badge, you were given a waiver to opt _in _to the program. Keyword: _in_. Not _out_. People got these confused and assumed that CNN was going to just be barging in with cameras in everyone’s faces. Funny how everyone was cool when The Stranger reporter was allowed to roam free and do his shit but it's suddenly a problem because it's at ANW.

Ultimately, this drama also fizzled out into a big nothing burger as it was, yet again, another fucking fluff piece to cover up the fandom's gross side.


Spoiler: MATI




Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive



Last tidbit is just Junius being Junius - interjecting Altfurry fearmongering into every little thing with zero evidence to back it up.

Archive

*RMFC 2016*
RMFC was a con that took place in Denver, CO up until 2016 due to the events that happened that year & the months following.
TL;DR: Furry Raiders booked a shit ton of rooms out, didn't use most of them, & got the entire fandom to sperg out on them through death threats. DeoTasDevil made threat saying something along the lines of " lol can't wait to punch Nazi! "  to which someone pointed out that CO is a concealed carry state. She lost her shit and claimed that she was being threatened as a result. Apparently the con didn't take action against either side for this as Deo went on to cry about how Furry Raiders were still permitted to attend the convention (had it not been cancelled).

Said threats (from both parties) had the unintended consequence of raising the cost of security to an amount that outweighed the cost of hosting the convention ($22K USD). As a result, it was permanently shut down. It's likely that the venue which hosted it spread the word to other con spaces in order to prevent booking as well. Deo & DogPatch press then dug into some other shady shit the convention was doing & wrote articles about it. Deo got sent a C&D from an ex-staffer (who was convicted on sexual acts w/ a minor back in 1993). Literally nothing happened though aside from Deo getting showered with asspats for being " a victim "



Spoiler: Screencaps & Archives



One of the leaders of Furry Raiders shared how the rooms were booked in advance. Apparently they booked before the Convention's block rates were posted.
(need to find this image again)

Staff post on the now defunct Google+ page discussing the overbooking issue had yet to be resolved as of April 1st, 2016.

Archive

Deo's threat + the resulting counter threat

Archive

Deo sperging about being threatened

Archive


Archive


Archive

Patch's article on the situation
Archive

The C&D

Archive

Blog post written about RMFC that I thought was worth a read.



*Capital City Furcon 2020*
Credits to @Pinball 2000. Read their work here or here

*BLFC 2022*
From yours truly. Read here

*Closing Thoughts*
I do intend to add more sections to this thread but I'm afraid I'm reaching my character limit. Other subjects I'd like to flesh out in the next post(s)

*The debacle surrounding con cancellations / refund policies due to COVID-19*
*Con Staff Corruption*


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 11, 2020)

*Con Drama Part 2: Electric Boogaloo*​
*#Plushgate*

TL;DR BLFC19, CrowzPerch & Stiltpup lost a $300 plush of her fursona. They harassed con attendees, con staff, hotel staff, & even the police to find it. Accused someone of stealing it & demanded the hotel release the footage from CCTV. Hotel said no. She flipped her shit even harder & convinced a bunch of people to review bomb the hotel. Apparently Crowz is a Cub fetishist & her sona / plush was how she lived out her fetish. People did NOT take kindly to it.



Spoiler: Tweets, archives, and screencaps



Initial post by Stiltpup, her having an emotional breakdown about the plush, & a few statements about the situation

Archive
Archive
Archive

Someone who was trying to help her find it

Archive

Tweet alleging that Stilt / Crowz threatened the hotel cleaning staff of stealing it, then threatening an LOLsuit against the hotel

Archive
Archive

Con goers being harassed / accused of theft

Archive

She apparently started accusing any / every purple fursuiter of stealing the plush


Archive

They filed a police report

Archive

More claims of threatening to sue the venue

Archive

Someone did gay ops by claiming they witnessed the thief who then threatened them to keep quiet


The review bombs. Fortunately they weren't nearly enough to lower the rating of the venue so it's no skin off their backs.


DM harassing the local police

Archive

Apparently they were a transphobe & a cub fetishist. The art that Crowz (I'm assuming) drew was of a cub being given oral sex apparently. Haven't found the image in question yet. Kinda don't want to.

Archive
Archive
Archive
Archive

" Evidence " of her being a racist transphobe


Archive

I don't like playing Devil's Advocate for speds but I feel like showing these tweets are important. Just proves that furries were looking on any reason to shit on the two for causing so much tension at the con. Don't get me wrong, they deserve the dirt slung at them for how they reacted over losing a doll but I don't like people getting attacked over baseless shit.

Archive
Archive

Stiltpup's response to the callouts

Archive

One furry's response to this. I think this guy was an ex-member of Furry Valley so that's kind of ironic.

Archive



The plush ultimately was not found AFAIK. Can we get an F in the chat, boys?

Archive

*" HEADS DOWN - CALL THE SWAT "*

This section is just going to recap some of the threats made towards the con. There's a couple and the events of some are confusing to say the least so I'm just going to make it MORE confusing by grouping them together.
Because fuck you.
That's why.

*MFF 14 Chlorine Gas Attack*

Going to start off this part with the classics




Your browser is not able to display this video.




TL;DR Chlorine Gas was released from a broken container on the 10th floor of the hotel. Police investigation concluded it was an attack but closed the investigation due to lack of evidence as to who dunnit. Furries very mad that people laugh at their disrupted freakshow rather than giving asspats and coddling them. There were accusations thrown out as far as who might've done it but, as stated earlier, this resulted in nothing.

Statement from MFF

Archive

Statements from a victim who was allegedly on the 9th floor when the attack happened


Tweet archive
2nd tweet
Reddit Post
FA Journal

Reactions from normies after the attack:


Spoiler: LOL FUNNY




Archive



Archive



So who was accused and what happened?
Two people:
Most people claimed it was Ryan Hill.
DogPatchPress claimed it was Magnus Diridian.

*On Ryan*


Spoiler: Condensed info



The main reason the general populous blamed Ryan for the attack was due to him allegedly taking credit for it. He had a history of being a complete sped as well which included

Making fun of dead people (mainly Lemonade Coyote, an EMT who died in a car crash
Sending scat porn to people
Drawing over art comms & turning people's fursonas into diaperfurs / scat fetishists
He allegedly had made a bomb threat to AnthroCon (not sure if this was before or after the chlorine attack)
Archive filled with proof of the majority of these claims.

It wasn't very long after the attack that furries whipped themselves up into such a frenzy playing Internet Detective that people just got fucking annoyed.

Archive

Interestingly enough, there is a podcast which Ryan *and his fucking mom *made an appearance in. This also features Gabriel Sickel because of fucking course it does.
Ryan's appearance starts at the 32:10 mark. TL;DW will be below the vid.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Hill tries to blame Scrat for the con threats. No idea who that is.
His mom comes on to defend him. Outs him for being a diagnosed re/tard & specifies that despite him technically living on his own, he has assistance from the family.
Apparently the FBI was on his ass from earlier threats he made so when the Gas Attack happened, he was one of the 1st people interrogated. The FBI cleared him afterwards.
His mom becomes the most based person to talk to the fandom by calling every furry mentally handicapped (including her own son for the 2nd time). One of the interviewers gets really fucking pissed about that.
Ryan was sending scat porn to some dude on the show because he wanted to be his friend lol
Gabe: " There's a lot more to the fandom than Scat Porn & it makes me uncomfortable  "
They try to send him onto F-List & babyfur.me
Someone got mad because the FBI wouldn't arrest Hill even though he said pretty please




*On Magnus*
The main accuser against Magnus as far as MFF goes comes from DPP. He conducted an interview which actually produced some relatively interesting info. For instance, Magnus carried out a similar attack in 2004 against a bank. Apparently 3 separate people confirmed that he was under FBI investigation. Foxler also claimed to have known who carried out the attack but was blackmailed into silence in 2017. This is most likely a lie for attention but this didn't stop the FBI from actually knocking on his door.

Patch goes on to insinuate that Magnus' potential motive for the attack was because a staffer stopped him & his spotter from running out into traffic, thus " ruining his fun " or some shit. A roommate was interviewed as well but said that despite him being a suspect, they didn't see any chlorine in the room or think that Magnus did it.

*Other running theories*
To conclude and reiterate on this section, no arrests have ever been made. Ryan & Magnus will appear in later sections as their shittery does not end here.

Outside these 2 suspects there are other theories thrown around. 1 such rumor was crafted than none other than the drug peddling pedo-zoo, Gabriel Sickel (who you've seen a few times now). His take?

Drugs.
Here's his cringey video on it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




He wrote a journal on it if you'd rather read than listen to him prattle.

Archive

The other theory (really more of a joke) was that someone on 4chan was trying to clean his suit and did this by accident.


*MFF 15, AC15, & MFF17*
Remember how I said that those 2 idiots would be back?
Yeah, they both fucked up in the same year. Magnus first.
TL;DR Dude wore a Confederate Flag fursuit named Arkansas to the con & furries (being predominantly LGBT) got buttblasted. Magnus has a track record of pissing people off with his suits too as an important aside. He was banned from MFF shortly after the 1st incident " for his own safety ". He was also banned from AC17 due to wearing the suit (which was against the con's rules) to the Fursuit parade + failing to pay registration. Finally, he went back to MFF in a different suit only to be arrested for trespassing (most likely due to the ban still being in place, this needs clarifying).



Spoiler: A lot of images



Before I get into the meat of things, I think this tweet perfectly summarizes the Furry Community as a whole. This was tweeted after his arrest in 2017

Archive

The 1st incident of him wearing a controversial fursuit actually stems from 2014 where he impersonated Lemon Coyote.

Archive

The 2nd is with the Arkansas suit. Here's someone pointing out that the general reaction to it was pretty fucking overboard.

Archive

Other reactions:

Archive

A few examples of threats made towards the suiter



Archive
Archive
Archive
Archive

Journal from Magnus verifying that he was banned & escorted out by security at MFF. Allegedly he was banned for his safety. Also talks about why he made the suit

Archive

This is his appearance at AC17. He's seen here being escorted away by security after someone spotted & reported him. Staff are attempting to cover the suit + the Pro-Trump sign he was carrying.

Archive

A video be a blue dragon not Kothorix whining about the suit




Your browser is not able to display this video.




AnthroCon sent him a letter telling him he's banned. Apparently aside from the suit, the other reason was because he skipped paying registration.

Archive

Finally, here he is at MFF17 shortly before being arrested.

Archive

The reason? Because he wore that suit & was saying " Seig Heil! " at the con entrance according to DPP. Don't have a pic of him being escorted out naked so if someone can dig it up, me luv u long time.



Archive
Archive
He attempted to set up a GoFundMe (which I don't have an archive of unfortunately) but it was removed for breaking ToS.



Archive



*BLFC 15*
TL;DR Ryan Hill brought a pellet gun to BLFC. Kyle Lambert tried to take credit for " bringing him to justice " because he's an attention seeking faggot. Furries were upset because Ryan wasn't arrested for terroristic threats like they thought, but merely detained for trespassing at the event that (I'm assuming) he was already banned from. Apparently the con had a restraining order against him which prevented him from being present in con space as well as the surrounding city. How anyone can produce a restraining order that prevents him from entering a city without verified proof of him being a domestic terrorist is beyond me but I won't say anything else.
He was released shortly after being detained & allowed to return to his home in CA under the supervision of his mother.

A lot of info is basically just going to be rehashed from the previously linked Pastebin as that document compiled a lot of info from both MFF14 & BLFC15. There are links which weren't archived in time & whatever mongoloid cobbled this thing together wrongly assumed you could just copy / paste links from images hosted on private Discord servers.


Spoiler: Screenshots + Archives










Pic of him holding the pellet gun. Twitter account no longer exists & no archive of the tweet. Photo of him being detained & subsequently escorted out by con staff
Source


Renowned zoophile Varka tweeted about it
Archive

Some shitty pics taken of a computer screen showing Kyle's posts rather than screenshotting it like a normal person. If anyone can find these posts (I don't have FB) I'd appreciate it.

Source


Tumblr post about the detainment
Archive


Wannabe journalist claiming Kyle is the hero. Calls him a girl lmao
Archive


The same guy would write an article on it & just right off the bat you know this guy has no credibility. Title is inherently false but that's what you get when you write for DogPatch. Article includes Kyle's timeline of events but as far as I can see, doesn't even offer any proof that he was in contact with staff.
Archive



That's pretty much it. Furries are horrifically bad at documenting this shit so I couldn't really find much, even when using Twitter's Advanced Search, Googling, & browsing here around the time of the event. I'll have to try again later I guess.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (May 11, 2020)

> Most people on the Farms (and the internet as a whole) are largely familiar with the event due to the video made by Internet Historian
> 
> 
> As a brief recap though:


You might as well include the video there for those who somehow haven't seen it.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 11, 2020)

Huge amount of content but easy to follow. Great work!


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 11, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> You might as well include the video there for those who somehow haven't seen it.


It's supposed to be there... Weird. I'll fix that


----------



## James Howlett (May 11, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> You might as well include the video there for those who somehow haven't seen it.


I loved that video. OP isnt shit though, so good job.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 11, 2020)

James Howlett said:


> I loved that video. OP isnt shit though, so good job.


Thanks! I haven't seen a good thread posted to PG in a minute and I was holding onto this one. Would've published sooner but it had some formatting issues (was a mistake I made). More to come, just need to do some more backtracking unless someone can post about the topics listed in the Closing Thoughts section and clear them up for me. The Chlorine Attack is my biggest headache at the moment because there are 2 people who either made threats or took credit for the attack. Even though there was an investigation, there's still no evidence to prove who actually did it. Kinda bummed in that department.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 11, 2020)

This is on par with the stuff about Carpetsamples.


----------



## drain (May 11, 2020)

> Most of my other threads are depressing as hell.



I will be honest, my man, this is also depressing as hell

But interesting content, nonetheless!


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 11, 2020)

There were plenty of minor con sideshows but I think one that's forgotten about was the death of Califur. A furry named TheBigKK carried out a 24 hour op against babyfurs by calling up CaliFur's hotel (and allegedly threatening them) after Len (the former leader of some old AltFurry discords who has his own thread here) decided to tell his server full of edgy far-right kids to call up the con hotel over hosting babyfurs. What happened next was an autism storm that caused an intersection between the fractured far-right and furries.

TheBigKK/Nate decided to phone up the hotel and impersonate a reporter. This is a classic prank calling technique, and he decided to bring up the babyfur thing by calling it "child molestation". One of the callers who weren't in this recording allegedly threatened them though.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




This was my write up on this at the time of the event:


CIA Nigger said:


> I remember when he was in the Alt-Furry discord server. Dude was acting like a spastic fuck towards left wing raiders who were joining the chat to whine, and was bragging about how much of a pro haxx0r he was with tactics such as emoji bombing servers (flooding the chat with 1000+ emojis to lag the client), and he bragged about raids.
> 
> He was also kicked out of the Alt-Furry server for this very reason too. At this time, Len was campaigning to get a babyfur panel cancelled at Califur 2017. Len also told the whole group to call and tweet at the hotel hosting a babyfur panel, and Nathan thought it was hilarious to call up the hotel and act like some thirteen year olds trying to copy prank calling groups, using the well known "pretend you're x" trick by calling them up impersonating a news station, and according to rumors there were other calls made too by him. What happened next was the panel got cancelled due to security concerns, and Deo, Dogpatch, and friends quickly seized this opportunity to potray Alt-Furry as terrorists for shutting down a fucking babyfur panel.
> 
> After this happened, suspicion quickly fell on TheBigKK, being confirmed by the audio recordings. He was kicked out of the group just like that for being a PR nightmare, since the last thing the leaders wanted to be seen as was as a raid group.



What was interesting about Nate is that he was doing plenty of other exceptional things too. He was pals with not-fed Richard Spencer, who was declared "leader of the alt-right" by CNN. In August 2017 there was a infamous rally that devolved into political violence resulting in one death, police inaction, and prosecution afterwards that only resulted in one side being punished. It was then followed up by massive internet censorship involving sites that had remained up for years losing their domains/hosting and all, which even scared Dear Leader into making multiple threads worrying about the site's future.

Within the far-right there were schisms from that infamous protest, and one such event afterwards was that Weev (infamous troll turned Nazi) ran a blog post not only exposing his ties with Spencer, but even revealing a time when he also blackmailed a 14 year old. It also talks about how he was a furry for years and required people joining Spencer's Discord to dox themselves. Not long after he was mentioned in an article by another site about how Richard Spencer was datamining the shit out of his supporters. In other words, the guy who fucked over Califur ended up getting into some insane gay op Nazi drama.

But what about the furry con side of things? Well the big long term impact from this is that Califur was sent into a downward spiral it's still unable to recover from. They found themselves in a RMFC style situation but this time actually instigated by the other side. Califur was already financially fragile and this ended up pushing it in the red hard from security costs.

The WikiFur page talks a bit more about it, they had to pay $25,000 in security costs from these calls and 2018 got canceled. While the WikiFur page solely lays the blame on this incident, Twitter furries had been talking about how Califur was badly run beforehand as well and was losing money. How much money? Well, for starters the people who ran Califur started a literal fucking gofundme (related fandom drama thread post) to raise money when the con went belly up in something that one can draw parallels to nowadays with the Coronavirus con shutdowns. To add to that, Califur had a mixed reputation among local furries which added another layer to the story.

The most fitting thing about Califur and what happened is probably the next to last tweet on their account, where they were at a comic con trying to promote a dead con. In 2019 there was a booth as well.



			https://archive.fo/ETmlv
		


Allegedly Califur is no longer a thing and congoers will never get refunds, and clouding this is the fact that one of the main con people died and had funeral bills and all as well according to the replies.



			https://archive.vn/EhOkl
		


There's probably more shit I could dig up about Califur, but that's the gist of it. A crazy exceptional Nazi reject furry ended up killing off a con that was badly run.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 11, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> There were plenty of minor con sideshows but I think one that's forgotten about was that time when TheBigKK carried out a 24 hour op against babyfurs by calling up CaliFur's hotel (and allegedly threatening them) after Len (the former leader of some old AltFurry discords who has his own thread here) decided to tell his server full of edgy far-right kids to call up the con hotel over hosting babyfurs. What happened next was an autism storm that caused an intersection between the fractured far-right and furries.
> 
> TheBigKK/Nate decided to phone up the hotel and impersonate a reporter. This is a classic prank calling technique, and he decided to bring up the babyfur thing by calling it "child molestation". One of the callers who weren't in this recording allegedly threatened them though.
> 
> ...


As always, your contributions are fucking phenomenal. I don't suppose you were around back during the Chlorine Attack were you? I know it's not the 1st time MFF was threatened either. Also just remembered the whole thing with Milo Yiannopolous trying to show up to MFF. 

Fucking hell, how has MFF not gone out either?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 11, 2020)

Love the OP, can't wait for further writeups.

It's only sad that with the Kung-Flu going around the con drama this year is going to be fairly slim pickings. On the bright side, this thread will be good and ready for next year's sideshows.


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 11, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> As always, your contributions are fucking phenomenal. I don't suppose you were around back during the Chlorine Attack were you? I know it's not the 1st time MFF was threatened either. Also just remembered the whole thing with Milo Yiannopolous trying to show up to MFF.
> 
> Fucking hell, how has MFF not gone out either?


The only things I remember fondly from the chlorine attack is it became an infamous event furries talk about having been to if they were there, and the infamous MSNBC report where reports laughed at furries.





Also regarding Califur, one more thing I might as well add is after that incident was the GoFundMe stunt they pulled and I'll post about it in that post as well with an edit.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 11, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> The only things I remember fondly from the chlorine attack is it became an infamous event furries talk about having been to if they were there, and the infamous MSNBC report where reports laughed at furries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have this vid downloaded. It's going to be the opening part for that section when I get to it. Doing the #Plushgate section first since that's been better documented


----------



## billydero (May 11, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> The only things I remember fondly from the chlorine attack is it became an infamous event furries talk about having been to if they were there, and the infamous MSNBC report where reports laughed at furries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best video ever. I wish I'd kept Xydexx's spergy response to this, it was a pip.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 11, 2020)

billydero said:


> Best video ever. I wish I'd kept Xydexx's spergy response to this, it was a pip.


Check Wayback or archive.md. I feel like someone probably got it


----------



## Nephi (May 12, 2020)

Good and informative thread, I wholeheartly wait for part 2, but I'm afraid it needs more videos and that I don't watch anything made by Internet Historian since I'm not a pleb, so yeah, speak for yourself there mate.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 12, 2020)

Nephi said:


> Good and informative thread, I wholeheartly wait for part 2, but I'm afraid it needs more videos and that I don't watch anything made by Internet Historian since I'm not a pleb, so yeah, speak for yourself there mate.


Dw, part 2 is going to have a couple but you're going to fucking cringe through em


----------



## thismanlies (May 12, 2020)

Your attention to detail is top notch. Bonus points for archiving your shit. This is a great way to ensure anyone who stumbles onto this thread three years from now isn't looking at a bunch of broken links. 

One _small_ criticism I have of this thread is the most recent content is from 2019. I put an emphasis on small because if for nothing else, this thread makes for a great historical archive. If (or rather, when) future furry cons turn into gigantic train wrecks, this thread should be the place for that shit to be archived.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 12, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> Your attention to detail is top notch. Bonus points for archiving your shit. This is a great way to ensure anyone who stumbles onto this thread three years from now isn't looking at a bunch of broken links.
> 
> One _small_ criticism I have of this thread is the most recent content is from 2019. I put an emphasis on small because if for nothing else, this thread makes for a great historical archive. If (or rather, when) future furry cons turn into gigantic train wrecks, this thread should be the place for that shit to be archived.


Yeah because all the cons are cancelled. There's only been one convention in the US in 2020 and nothing of note happened. The only con drama has been how each of them handled cancellations / refunds. Still working on part 2 which is going over other events. Probably will need a part 3 at this point because things are running a lot longer than I expected.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (May 12, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Love the OP, can't wait for further writeups.
> 
> It's only sad that with the Kung-Flu going around the con drama this year is going to be fairly slim pickings. On the bright side, this thread will be good and ready for next year's sideshows.


True that, but remember: the lockdown has created a lot of pent up sexual and social frustrations.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (May 12, 2020)

This is a good article. Well done man!


----------



## off meds / online (May 12, 2020)

your threads are always a good read, no matter how horrifying the content. I'll be looking forward to more writeups!


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 12, 2020)

I used to shitpost on Lulz.net back around 2010, and there was a furry from the PNW who lived in a shitty RV that didn't run, and he was constantly threatening to get his RV running again so he could drive to Seattle to massacre the attendants at furry convention he had a beef with. He was an open zoophile who bragged about having sex with his dogs. Does anyone else remember that guy? Could it have been Ebon Lupus?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 12, 2020)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> I used to shitpost on Lulz.net back around 2010, and there was a furry from the PNW who lived in a shitty RV that didn't run, and he was constantly threatening to get his RV running again so he could drive to Seattle to massacre the attendants at furry convention he had a beef with. He was an open zoophile who bragged about having sex with his dogs. Does anyone else remember that guy? Could it have been Ebon Lupus?


I think that's more material for the general furry lolcow thread, since nothing actually came out of it.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 12, 2020)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> I used to shitpost on Lulz.net back around 2010, and there was a furry from the PNW who lived in a shitty RV that didn't run, and he was constantly threatening to get his RV running again so he could drive to Seattle to massacre the attendants at furry convention he had a beef with. He was an open zoophile who bragged about having sex with his dogs. Does anyone else remember that guy? Could it have been Ebon Lupus?


Jesus fuck, I was still on all the normie websites in '10 so I've never heard of this guy.
I should really pony up the money to donate to this site so I can finally rate things DRINK

Edit: I think this thread is ready to move as-is. I'm also (probably) running up to my character limit on the 2nd post so I'll figure out later what to do with part 3, which will be documenting all the crying & shitshows about con cancellations this year.

Edit 2: Thank you, bus driver


----------



## Burning Fanatic (May 12, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Jesus fuck, I was still on all the normie websites in '10 so I've never heard of this guy.
> I should really pony up the money to donate to this site so I can finally rate things DRINK
> 
> Edit: I think this thread is ready to move as-is. I'm also (probably) running up to my character limit on the 2nd post so I'll figure out later what to do with part 3, which will be documenting all the crying & shitshows about con cancellations this year.


Thread's been moved. Made some slight tweaks to the video at the beginning*, as well as the subtitle. Rest is fine as is.

*When you directly attach a video to your post, make sure to hit "None" for the alignment.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 12, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> Thread's been moved. Made some slight tweaks to the video at the beginning*, as well as the subtitle. Rest is fine as is.
> 
> *When you directly attach a video to your post, make sure to hit "None" for the alignment.
> View attachment 1288434


I was wondering how the fuck to fix that, thank you  

Edit: More posts I need to reference for later. Not _exactly_ con drama but I felt it still fit here



Spoiler: Recaps to come






Dingo said:


> Furry so butthurt after getting reprimanded for poodling.
> View attachment 1158489
> 
> 
> ...





Pax Europaea said:


> More drama between Masterkennyg and StixilFox, over "Kiwicon". A con started by a --Popufur-- at some point as a private house party and just jokingly called Kiwicon after its organizer, KiwiFox.
> 
> Spitfires post describes it all, in a perfectly biased, twisted and perfectly embelished sort of way. https://twitter.com/ThisBeSpitfire/status/1231257469126615040 - [Archive - http://archive.fo/ttKBX]
> View attachment 1157519
> ...





Pax Europaea said:


> Update for Andrew's 'tism, (Stixil) he has decided to quote-tweet the thread he already responded to just to summon his army of Furfags. He's also having issues with anger management apparently. Is it really so far-fetched to believe this sperg has a heap of mental issues to virtue signal with?
> 
> https://twitter.com/StixilFox/status/1231690585628647424 [Archive - http://archive.fo/9d3Kg]
> View attachment 1158423
> ...





Pax Europaea said:


> Andrew certainly is exceptional, he's currently a bit drunk on popularity by spouting vitriol against "Popufurs", when ironically, he is one himself by definition.
> 
> View attachment 1159641
> View attachment 1159640
> ...





jacklondon said:


> "Let's make our own furcon where staff are paid, not treated like shit, pedos are banned, POC and LGBT+ people are respected, badges are sent by mail ahead of time, and poodling is encouraged"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Catch Your Breath said:


> Haven't seen it mentioned yet but Confuzzled has made a statement about what they plan to do in lieu of COVID-19. The TL;DR is that they aren't cancelling the con _yet _but are waiting for advice from the UK Board of Health.
> 
> Personally, I feel like continuing is a bad idea. Cons in general are just a breeding ground for disease. Everyone I've ever known who's gone to _any _convention has complained about " Con Flu " after getting back. Adding the facts that-
> A: it's a convention which brings in people from all over Europe and some parts of the US and
> ...





Broadwing said:


> Update from Furnal Equinox (archive). TL;DR "We know cancelling is the right thing to do but it'd ream us out financially so, uh, party on dudes.





CIA Nigger said:


> FE is canceled.
> View attachment 1186533
> 
> 
> ...





Shqueefa said:


> Biggest Little Furcon has postponed their convention until Halloween weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dingo said:


> AC have no plans to cancel at the moment, hand sanitizer will be provided, hugging discouraged and furs from infected areas may be banned from attending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shqueefa said:


> Furry Weekend Atlanta has been cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dingo said:


> A list of which furry conventions are postponed, cancelled or not due to the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> Little less horrifying than zoosadists, a little, but someone is trying to organize a virtual babyfur con with plans for a real one ... sometime???
> 
> View attachment 1227913View attachment 1227914View attachment 1227915View attachment 1227916View attachment 1227917
> View attachment 1227923





Catch Your Breath said:


> Looks like FWA is doing some shady shit with its finances.
> View attachment 1259164View attachment 1259165View attachment 1259168
> View attachment 1259169View attachment 1259170View attachment 1259171
> Archive


----------



## Sintharia (May 12, 2020)

This is all good info.

It might be interesting to look at how furries insist on certain cons being in competition with each other. I’ll see what specifics I can dig up.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 12, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> This is all good info.
> 
> It might be interesting to look at how furries insist on certain cons being in competition with each other. I’ll see what specifics I can dig up.


I know Nick Retallack / Kalufurret & Growly were both constantly keeping track of con metrics. They're not the only 1s but the 1st that come to mind


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (May 12, 2020)

So, looking at the Plushgate drama, why couldn't she just leave it at home? It's an expensive item she paid *hundreds *of dollars for, so why in the world would she bring it into a area where it is almost guaranteed to get lost?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 12, 2020)

Machoke Me Daddy said:


> So, looking at the Plushgate drama, why couldn't she just leave it at home? It's an expensive item she paid *hundreds *of dollars for, so why in the world would she bring it into a area where it is almost guaranteed to get lost?


Why would you pay upwards of 6k for a colorful wearable rug?

Why would you pay upwards of 3k for a drawing?

Furries don't really care about how much something is worth.


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 12, 2020)

Machoke Me Daddy said:


> So, looking at the Plushgate drama, why couldn't she just leave it at home? It's an expensive item she paid *hundreds *of dollars for, so why in the world would she bring it into a area where it is almost guaranteed to get lost?


It's the same reason anime congoers bring plushies. They do it to show off and in the case of anime cons, be in character. For example it's guaranteed someone cosplaying as a Pokemon, Digimon, or other "magical monster"/toyetic/mon anime human is going to bring plushies of the characters they were with. Every Ash Ketchum cosplayer is going to have a Pikachu plush. 

In the case of furries it's to show off their plush of their fursona.


----------



## Pizdec (May 12, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I know it's not the 1st time MFF was threatened either. Also just remembered the whole thing with Milo Yiannopolous trying to show up to MFF.



Supposedly all he did was shit on the floor, but more interesting was something I found on some furry podcast (I only found it because of ShammyTV, who used to do really good videos, but hasn't posted in fucking forever), and supposedly there's a floor dedicated to diaperfurs. It's as disgusting as it sounds.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (May 12, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> It's the same reason anime congoers bring plushies. They do it to show off and in the case of anime cons, be in character. For example it's guaranteed someone cosplaying as a Pokemon, Digimon, or other "magical monster"/toyetic/mon anime human is going to bring plushies of the characters they were with. Every Ash Ketchum cosplayer is going to have a Pikachu plush.
> 
> In the case of furries it's to show off their plush of their fursona.


Except said Pikachu plushies usually don't cost up to 300$.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 12, 2020)

Machoke Me Daddy said:


> So, looking at the Plushgate drama, why couldn't she just leave it at home? It's an expensive item she paid *hundreds *of dollars for, so why in the world would she bring it into a area where it is almost guaranteed to get lost?


For the same reason that people wear jewelry, except that in this case the jewelry can be fucked and pissed in.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 12, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> There's only been one convention in the US in 2020


I know that FC and TFF happened at least. There're a lot of conventions between January and March.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 12, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> For the same reason that people wear jewelry, except that in this case the jewelry can be fucked and pissed in.


Someone hasn't heard of Designer Anal Beads then lol
It's like a necklace but for your bunghole


----------



## Local Coyote (May 12, 2020)

Something worth looking into that is developing: FWA cancelling and begging people to give their registrations as "donations" and if you want a refund you will only get 15 of the 65 to 300 dollars you spent. In the case of vendors, not even offering the chance for a refund, you only can donate. And then apply again next year. So effectively they keep your money for nothing. That might have changed.

They keep ignoring questions about refunds and only post announcements about their new shitty online con. The comments on Twitter are all furries demanding refunds.

I am mobile and on a time crunch so I can't really hunt down all the tweets but it is a developing shitstorm.


----------



## Pukebucket (May 12, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> Something worth looking into that is developing: FWA cancelling and begging people to give their registrations as "donations" and if you want a refund you will only get 15 of the 65 to 300 dollars you spent. In the case of vendors, not even offering the chance for a refund, you only can donate. And then apply again next year. So effectively they keep your money for nothing. That might have changed.
> 
> They keep ignoring questions about refunds and only post announcements about their new shitty online con. The comments on Twitter are all furries demanding refunds.
> 
> I am mobile and on a time crunch so I can't really hunt down all the tweets but it is a developing shitstorm.


I smell yet another situation in which shady con staff spent a portion of the funds on hookers and blow before even having most of the event planned out, only to panic when their plans fell through and people expected their money back.


----------



## omori (May 13, 2020)

The Blue Spirit said:


> I think if you only got the furs who are technical with things like streaming then ya, but I don't think AnthrOhio is popular enough for most furries to care about that.


Yeah I’ve never head of this one before now and I dont see it lasting by next year.


----------



## camopattern (May 13, 2020)

Gonna mention the Emma incident. Because for as much as pedophiles like to pray on children in this fandom they won't hesitate to bully a 10 year old because her suit was from walmart. What's worse is they allegedly resorted to physical violence against the kid. 

http://archive.md/FgwHm
Worth noting if only for the fact a bunch of people went around harassing anyone with a mouse fursona while other's chased the kid's clout. 

BLFC isn't cancelled this year either it's postponed, which means it's going to have a much bigger attendance as the fall out of drug addicts from other cons are desperate to get their fix. Wouldn't be surprised if it ends up rainfurrest style, especially considering it's infamous for drink spiking and drug parties.


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 13, 2020)

The Blue Spirit said:


> I think if you only got the furs who are technical with things like streaming then ya, but I don't think AnthrOhio is popular enough for most furries to care about that.


Since we're on the subject of con drama, AnthrOhio had drama last year which furries in the area endlessly talked about. It wasn't from anything with the con itself, but when an IRL/troll streamer named Jonathon Hills (a public access inspired stream by a guy playing a character) livestreamed his con visit, only to get kicked out and screeched by furries. He was ejected from the con faster than any known sex offender would be from most furcons. This was because apparently his fanbase consisted of exceptional kids who decided to make prank calls about fake threats (it's talked about in this video, around 52 minutes in or so).

The livestream video was DMCA'd by Pepper Coyote, who appeared in the stream and was angry about how Jon redistributed the audio of his music like it was wealth. I still have a copy on my HDD however never mind, it's been reinstated. I've also uploaded the video to two sites as well. Otherwise it's somewhat of an obscure con. It was an older con named Morphicon that grew as the furry scene in the Midwest grew, but it never had a big presence.

Jon's take in the comment box of the con horror stories video:



Edited down stream on his channel:





Full 1 hour bigger, longer, and uncut stream:
MEGA link (full res): https://mega.nz/file/f5pyhKqZ#zR-kk_1vEmSqsXw04Vkk3IqeJxY_-FVqfcRdZ8kllJw
Catbox (Literally 240p, lots of compression artifacts): https://files.catbox.moe/mzvrnl.mp4


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 13, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> Since we're on the subject of con drama, AnthrOhio had drama last year which furries in the area endlessly talked about. It wasn't from anything with the con itself, but when an IRL/troll streamer named Jonathon Hills (a public access inspired stream by a guy playing a character) livestreamed his con visit, only to get kicked out and screeched by furries. He was ejected from the con faster than any known sex offender would be from most furcons.
> 
> The livestream video was DMCA'd by Pepper Coyote, who appeared in the stream. I still have a copy on my HDD however. Otherwise it's somewhat of an obscure con. It was an older con named Morphicon that grew as the furry scene in the Midwest grew, but it never had a big presence.


Post the video. We demand the funny


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 13, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Post the video. We demand the funny


The video uploaded there now is half the length of the full video, but I found it on my HDD. It's way too big to upload here (an hour long) but I'm going to shrink it down a bit so it can be easily uploaded.


----------



## The Blue Spirit (May 13, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Yeah I’ve never head of this one before now and I dont see it lasting by next year.





CIA Nigger said:


> Since we're on the subject of con drama, AnthrOhio had drama last year which furries in the area endlessly talked about. It wasn't from anything with the con itself, but when an IRL/troll streamer named Jonathon Hills (a public access inspired stream by a guy playing a character) livestreamed his con visit, only to get kicked out and screeched by furries. He was ejected from the con faster than any known sex offender would be from most furcons. This was because apparently his fanbase consisted of exceptional kids who decided to make prank calls about fake threats (it's talked about in this video, around 52 minutes in or so).
> 
> The livestream video was DMCA'd by Pepper Coyote, who appeared in the stream. I still have a copy on my HDD however never mind, it's been reinstated. Otherwise it's somewhat of an obscure con. It was an older con named Morphicon that grew as the furry scene in the Midwest grew, but it never had a big presence.


I believe Morphicon is one of the oldest furcons right? I know Confurance was like the first.


----------



## Coolio55 (May 13, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> The video uploaded there now is half the length of the full video, but I found it on my HDD. It's way too big to upload here (an hour long) but I'm going to shrink it down a bit so it can be easily uploaded.


Have you tried 7zipping it? It would be cool to have in full even if you gotta download to watch.


----------



## DROP OUT (May 13, 2020)

Just finished reading through the entire thread. Lot of informative stuff here be it horrifying or hilarious, but still a great read overall. Fantastic work, OP. Can’t wait to see what else this thread will bring.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 13, 2020)

I'm just stealing shit from drama general that got lost to time.  Someone was a fuckin' genius troll at one convention.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 13, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I'm just stealing shit from drama general that got lost to time.  Someone was a fuckin' genius troll at one convention.
> 
> View attachment 1291529
> View attachment 1291531



Lol


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 13, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I'm just stealing shit from drama general that got lost to time.  Someone was a fuckin' genius troll at one convention.
> 
> View attachment 1291529
> View attachment 1291531


Did they actually catch who did it?


----------



## The Blue Spirit (May 13, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I'm just stealing shit from drama general that got lost to time.  Someone was a fuckin' genius troll at one convention.
> 
> View attachment 1291529
> View attachment 1291531


Should have had a "there's only 2 genders.", message as well.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 13, 2020)

Back to funny. The guy owns a large number of furry convention LLC's is a dumbass with a Hit & Run record apparently. So what was he up to recently?


Spoiler: This bs lol




Archive




Archive


Archive


Screenshots I was sent via DM. No archive AFAIK



Decided to see if there was anything else worth noting and pulled this up.

Worth noting the guy who's responding has a thread here already for being a fucking pedophile. Tweet archive

Let's do a small dive, shall we?


Spoiler: Screenshots + Archive






Archive


Archive

Before I open the Google archive. A note about Renn:




Archive
Archive
I had archived this tweet already after going through & doing a mass archival of Growly's Twitter. Thought the name sounded familiar.




Archive of the tweet from the screenshot. The person has deleted their account since





Archive of the Google Doc. The archive is incomplete, hence why I backed this all up via screenshots



Some additional info can be found here. Apparently *GROWLY* was threatening Trebel in a Telegram group chat which somehow resulted in a falling out with Tye. This was happening at the peak of the Kero leaks so likely spurred on by that


Chromatic Collector said:


> So SoCal once again's got some controversy going on. I was informed of a flame war that happened in a telegram chat for socal furs after Treble (One of the higher ups for cons like Denfur and AZFC) jumped into said channel and all hell pretty much broke loose between him and Growly and some other members. My source was a bit of a dunce and didn't record/screencap, so an admin came in and just...swept everything away. However, there seems to be some fallout on Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 13, 2020)

Coolio55 said:


> Have you tried 7zipping it? It would be cool to have in full even if you gotta download to watch.


7-zipping won't work, so I dropped it to Mega.nz. The problem with 7zipping a compressed file is it won't compress it any more. Being a one hour video, the only way I could make it fit here is if I shoved it under the 100mb limit. I'm encoding a low res copy anyhow for Catbox.moe uploading. While that'll be lower quality, it will be barely over the 100 limit and below Catbox's 200 limit.


----------



## NadahFingah (May 13, 2020)

I have some con drama stories to tell regarding a smaller furry con called Furpocalypse. Nothing that really compares to Rainfurrest 2015, but things I wanted to share anyway.

*Furpocalypse 2014*

Furpocalypse started out as FurFright in 2003, hosted during Halloween weekend in various places around Connecticut, but spent the last years of its existence at the Crowne Plaza (which would later become the Radisson, and most recently the Red Lion Inn) in Cromwell, Connecticut. A few months after the end of FurFright 2013 they announced that the convention wouldn't be coming back in 2014 due to staff going through personal problems. According to a conversion I had with a current staff member the founders (Belic Bear and Ky'gra Lion) were going through a divorce and didn't want to be around each other.

Fast forward to the beginning of 2014, former FurFright staff members announce that FurFright would be coming back to the Crowne Plaza as Furpocalypse. Most people were happy to see it coming back, but a small number of furries were mad they were going on without the original founders under a new name, and planned a protest. So on the first night of the convention, about 4 people stood outside holding up signs complaining about the name and staff change. The convention went on as planned, and the only thing the protests accomplished was making the 7chan Anthrocon raid look like the Rodney King riots in comparison.

As an aside, I should mention that Belic returned to Furpocalypse as director of registration a few years later, while Ky'gra went on to found TinyPawsCon, which is notable for inviting hack "journalist" and public murrsuiter Dog Patch Press to be a guest of honor in 2018 despite advertising itself as a family friendly, all ages convention.

*Furpocalypse 2017*

One of changes that came about with the rebranding was different yearly themes. During the FurFright days they stuck with a generic zombie horror theme pretty much every year, but from 2014 on they changed up every year's theme while staying horror based.

For 2017 they announced that the theme would be haunted sanitarium. A fairly standard horror scenario. But some furries, being the reactionary creatures they are, decided to complain that the theme was offensive to people with mental illness, despite the fact that the theme would only affect the con book and con t-shirt designs. To be fair, this wasn't the majority opinion. Most people understood that the haunted psych ward trope comes from a time when psych wards were horrific places. To power level a bit, I've checked myself into a psych ward twice and the worst thing I had to deal with was an older patient who had no concept of personal space. The people who were taking offense to a decades old horror trope were loud enough that from 2018 on the convention decided to put a sight horror spin on more generic themes.

*Furpocalypse 2019*

And now, for a refreshing change of pace, a convention that was a disaster due to hotel management being incompetent. Furpocalypse, in its later years, gained a reputation for being a dirty convention. Not due to the attendees, though there would occasionally be your standard run in with a furry who had less than ideal personal grooming standards. This was due to lax hotel upkeep, and in 2019 they brought that standard to a new low.

For starters, a number of people who booked rooms with 2 queen sized beds were downgraded to rooms with a single king sized bed, due to these rooms having a black mold infestation. The real issue is that the people who had their rooms downgraded weren't informed until they checked in. But that's only the start of the problems with the rooms. Some were saunas due to broken air conditioners, and at least one air conditioner was useless due to our old friend black mold. Some rooms had mushrooms growing in the bathrooms. One room had a cockroach hanging out on the door. The worst room had a leak in the roof, right over the room's one bed, making it completely useless.

The leaky roof didn't end with that one room. Most notably, they had to move the con ops desk because the roof was leaking over it, and they had to cancel the Friday night movie at the pool due to the roof leaking over the projector screen. The pool was also useless, due to, you guessed it, a colony of black mold at the bottom of it.

So how did it get so bad? I'm assuming it's because 2019 was the last year Furpocalypse would be in Cromwell. Hotel management, knowing the convention was moving to Stamford in 2020, most likely decided that, since they already had their money and the convention wasn't coming back, they didn't care that the hotel was a giant health code violation. Predictably, people demanded refunds and the hotel for review bombed by angry attendees on Google. As of now, Furpocalypse 2020 has yet to be cancelled due to coronavirus, and the Red Lion in Cromwell has been out of business since January 2020, when the Connecticut Department of Revenue and Services revoked their sales and use tax license.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 13, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> I have some con drama stories to tell regarding a smaller furry con called Furpocalypse. Nothing that really compares to Rainfurrest 2015, but things I wanted to share anyway.
> 
> *Furpocalypse 2014*
> 
> ...


I thought that disgusting hotel thing was 2018?

Archive

Someone posted this earlier in here I think but yeah holy fuck. What a wreck.

Edit: Oh, here's a couple more tweets for the trashfire


Archive


----------



## NadahFingah (May 13, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I thought that disgusting hotel thing was 2018?
> View attachment 1292049
> Archive
> 
> Someone posted this earlier in here I think but yeah holy fuck. What a wreck.


I know of one artist who pulled out of Furpoc 2019 because he got sick from the dingy hotel in 2018, but 2019 was so much worse.


----------



## camopattern (May 13, 2020)

Speaking of trolls: this one is kinda funny because both the troll and youtuber make idiots of themselves. Just leaving it here for double lulz.

The troll fucks up by making sexual advances on a minor in front of her mother. He even straight up talks about raping wannabe "popufur" Candypaws. Candypaws however is so thirsty for attention and confirmed learning disability she follows the troll just so she can plug her face on his stream. Multiple times. The comment section is exactly what you'd expect.

The mess begins at 11:50


----------



## NadahFingah (May 14, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Edit: Oh, here's a couple more tweets for the trashfire
> View attachment 1292064
> View attachment 1292065
> Archive


Oh fuck, I forgot about the leak in front of the door and there person almost getting KO'd by the ceiling tile.

On a side note, when the news broke that the hotel was forced to shut down the consensus between me and some people I talked with about it was that it was more surprising that revenue and services shut them down instead of the health department.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 14, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> Oh fuck, I forgot about the leak in front of the door and there person almost getting KO'd by the ceiling tile.
> 
> On a side note, when the news broke that the hotel was forced to shut down the consensus between me and some people I talked with about it was that it was more surprising that revenue and services shut them down instead of the health department.


Did anyone ever look into that? Because that sounds... sketchy. I wonder if the place was just a front for money laundering


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 14, 2020)

Dingo said:


> RF 2015 was one of my first fur-cons.
> 
> A gallery of Rainfurrest cringe.
> 
> ...


I'm bored so I'm gonna spend today hunting down all the tweets in this and archiving them for history

Edit:


Archive
LOL


Archive





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of the video. That's hella nasty

Not related but here's some shit I found along the way.



Spoiler: Dude got arrested for shitting himself at BLFC17















Archive


Archive





Spoiler: TFF goes ACAB




Archive


Archive


----------



## Disco Inferno (May 14, 2020)

While there's no drama in this video, it does give another inside look on the type of """people""" that go to furry conventions. I apologize if this is off topic.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 14, 2020)

Disco Inferno said:


> While there's no drama in this video, it does give another inside look on the type of """people""" that go to furry conventions. I apologize if this is off topic.


Archive because fucking christ I forgot this existed. Aren't some of these people staged? Wasn't there actually a huge blowout over the blonde chick where furries attacked her for making them look bad?


Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Disco Inferno (May 14, 2020)

I don't think "staged" is the right word, though I'm not 100% sure. It's obvious most of the interactions are edited or taken out of context. I think he post longer/partially unedited videos on his Patreon. I'll take a look later.

His patreon only offered a 20 second extended interview with the male(?) alien enthusiast and one of the fur suiters. Pretty disappointing
However, his pateron has a 'podcast' that involves Witten(the blonde chick from the con) from April. Jesus Christ.


Spoiler: she's insane



I'll keep her appearance on the podcast brief because it's off topic.

Admits to eating cat food 
tweeted that "(covid-19) is a psyops and everyone should go outside and cough in each others faces". Tried to find the tweet, but she's deleted her twitter. 
Her 'rock bottom' moment was getting her drink spiked at a bar in Chicago and some guy saved her. She tattooed his name on her arm.
made a nearly 40 minute long """porno""" and uploaded it to pornhub.  It's more like a shitty art film project. There's no sex. you see her naked twice and it's not very impressive.


----------



## drain (May 14, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I'm bored so I'm gonna spend today hunting down all the tweets in this and archiving them for history
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 1293042
> ...



Imagine being punched in the throat by a naked furry who was wearing a diaper in public just some minutes ago and is under the influence of some heavy ass shit drug, man. Terrifying stuff.

I remember when I first started reading about internet drama/communities (even before making an account here), the furry fandom always fascinated me because come on, most of them are batshit pants on head crazy. I guessed back then they did a lot of drugs under the animal costumes and I'm glad to see it is exactly the case.


----------



## NadahFingah (May 14, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Did anyone ever look into that? Because that sounds... sketchy. I wonder if the place was just a front for money laundering


According to local news the hotel owed the city $233,000 in unpaid taxes. They also mention that the owner also filled for bankruptcy.



			https://www.wfsb.com/news/cromwell-hotel-abruptly-shuts-down-employees-left-without-jobs/article_6400f29a-33e9-11ea-9377-1bb8b648d99c.html


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 14, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> View attachment 1292049
> Archive


How on earth does this happen?  How does a hotel get so bad that there are worms in the bed and one of them crawls up your asshole while you're asleep?  _How?_


----------



## The Blue Spirit (May 14, 2020)

Also, why would anyone go to a con where one of the team leaders is a ABDL? Like did they expect a literal shit-fest by going to this?


----------



## Space Lobster Bat (May 14, 2020)

The Blue Spirit said:


> Also, why would anyone go to a con where one of the team leaders is a ABDL? Like did they expect a literal shit-fest by going to this?



Well, in Rainfurrest's case, unless you specifically looked them up or saw them, you wouldn't know; people would say names, but not really say what kind of fur they were. Speaking of...

The shits who ran Rainfurrest into the ground aren't out of the picture for cons in general, BTW. The year (or two) before it imploded, they 'acquired' (not quite sure how it all went down) Furlandia, the Portland furry con. The RAIn people basically have it under their 'umbrella' now, so the board of directors and whatnot are the same, and most of the assholes who run it are the same. The middle management are different, but not the ones that make/enforce the rules.

And one of the reasons RF was so okay with Diaperfurs is (supposedly) half or more of the Board of Directors of RAIn are diaperfurs/into cub stuff. A LOT of the lower staff weren't okay with what was going on, but whenever they mentioned it, they were told 'it's what people want' and if they complained, they weren't allowed to be staff after that... there was a LOT of stuff that was going on behind the scenes too (behind staff doors), and there's a reason the last few years had such a huge staff churn; they realized the writing on the wall.


----------



## The Blue Spirit (May 14, 2020)

Space Lobster Bat said:


> Well, in Rainfurrest's case, unless you specifically looked them up or saw them, you wouldn't know; people would say names, but not really say what kind of fur they were. Speaking of...
> 
> The shits who ran Rainfurrest into the ground aren't out of the picture for cons in general, BTW. The year (or two) before it imploded, they 'acquired' (not quite sure how it all went down) Furlandia, the Portland furry con. The RAIn people basically have it under their 'umbrella' now, so the board of directors and whatnot are the same, and most of the assholes who run it are the same. The middle management are different, but not the ones that make/enforce the rules.
> 
> And one of the reasons RF was so okay with Diaperfurs is (supposedly) half or more of the Board of Directors of RAIn are diaperfurs/into cub stuff. A LOT of the lower staff weren't okay with what was going on, but whenever they mentioned it, they were told 'it's what people want' and if they complained, they weren't allowed to be staff after that... there was a LOT of stuff that was going on behind the scenes too (behind staff doors), and there's a reason the last few years had such a huge staff churn; they realized the writing on the wall.


Well, at least there was some people who weren't okay with it. If I was them, I would create a new board away and separate from RAIn.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 14, 2020)

The Blue Spirit said:


> Well, at least there was some people who weren't okay with it. If I was them, I would create a new board away and separate from RAIn.


I think nowadays even furries realize that fracturing an existing convention is a bad idea. So a lot of them just "go with it" for the sake of just being convention staff _at all _at the end of the day. I don't get the allure (I wouldn't volunteer to be staff in _any_ convention, much less a furry one) but these guys seem to get a kick out of it. Maybe they get some perks we're not aware of.


----------



## The Blue Spirit (May 14, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think nowadays even furries realize that fracturing an existing convention is a bad idea. So a lot of them just "go with it" for the sake of just being convention staff _at all _at the end of the day. I don't get the allure (I wouldn't volunteer to be staff in _any_ convention, much less a furry one) but these guys seem to get a kick out of it. Maybe they get some perks we're not aware of.


Maybe they get art of their sonas?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 14, 2020)

The Blue Spirit said:


> Maybe they get art of their sonas?


I think we would have heard a lot of drama about conventions using funds to buy art to their staff members (particularly directors and whatnot) instead of investing everything into the con itself if that was the case.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 14, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> commissioned a new one


Nah, one was made for her for free. So, in essence, misplace a plushie and reee loud enough and people will bend over backward for you.


----------



## The Blue Spirit (May 14, 2020)

I probably wouldn’t even go to a con with all the horror stories there are.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 14, 2020)

The Blue Spirit said:


> I probably wouldn’t even go to a con with all the horror stories there are.


Why not? There's literally floors of shit you can do without experiencing a drop of drama.
This entire thread focuses on over 20 years' worth of con drama and we're on Page 5 so far. You almost have to go looking for drama. But once you find it, it really is like a gold mine.


----------



## The Blue Spirit (May 14, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Why not? There's literally floors of shit you can do without experiencing a drop of drama.
> This entire thread focuses on over 20 years' worth of con drama and we're on Page 5 so far. You almost have to go looking for drama. But once you find it, it really is like a gold mine.


If it’s to catalog shit then maybe, but it would be smart to have people that know about the con so you can expect something.


----------



## LurkerDog (May 14, 2020)

The cons arent  bad, but the occasional drama is fucking ridiculous. Attended BLFC 2019 and that plushie drama ruined it for me. Nonstop attacking random fursuiters, rewards for its return all over Twitter, Fursuiters wandering with signs (which I found a little sus considering this was like day one of the fucking convention).. Imagine your entire BLFC is just standing there with a sign that says "Have you seen me?" And its a pic of a stupid plush. The only thing that could of made it worse would be if the staff actually made a public announcement. Thankfully BLFC Organizers are a lil smarter than that..


----------



## Chromatic Collector (May 14, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Back to funny. The guy owns a large number of furry convention LLC's is a dumbass with a Hit & Run record apparently. So what was he up to recently?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This bs lol
> ...




Word on the street is Ren and Growly are no longer on talking terms, but I've only heard rumors.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 15, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Why not? There's literally floors of shit you can do without experiencing a drop of drama.
> This entire thread focuses on over 20 years' worth of con drama and we're on Page 5 so far. You almost have to go looking for drama. But once you find it, it really is like a gold mine.


You know a lot about PAWCon. Care to explain why Growly was allowed to be a staff member for so long given his previous conviction?

Archive

Funny given that the origins of the convention started because people were upset over a serial abuser being allowed to run FC yet those same people took no issue with THIS serial abuser? Of children no less?
Let me tell ya, that sure does get the noggin joggin.



Chromatic Collector said:


> Word on the street is Ren and Growly are no longer on talking terms, but I've only heard rumors.



You know, I get the sentiment of " everyone deserves second chances " but that's when it comes to minor things like petty theft, getting caught with a joint, or some other really small & insignificant crime that has little to no consequences to other people aside from themselves.
I'd like furries to repeat after me.
*This. Does not. Ever. Apply. To. Fucking. Child. Rapists. EVER.*
Honestly, how fucking stupid do you have to be to befriend a *KNOWN PEDOPHILE. *I don't give a shit if they're no longer speaking. You were stupid enough to associate with a known pedophile, that makes you suspect. End of story. The only reason you have to talk to a degenerate like that is because you're a child who got manipulated into it or you're an adult & you share that sickening interest in children. One can clearly be excused because they haven't developed cognitively enough to identify a threat. The other is _purposely seeking out this degenerate's attention._ The *only* reason they stop talking to him is because he got convicted again & that puts scrutiny on them. They're not doing it out of morals. They're doing it to save their own fucking skin.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> You know a lot about PAWCon. Care to explain why Growly was allowed to be a staff member for so long given his previous conviction?
> View attachment 1295419
> Archive
> 
> ...


That's the flipside of the paradox of tolerance. Furries are so blasé and accepting of... let's call them "alternative sexualities"... that they can't even bring themselves to expel a kiddie-fucker. Why? Because a good number of them got into the fandom either _because_ they were freaks of a similar stripe, or they _developed_ those tastes as they sunk in deeper into the mire. So they're a rat king: if one of them truly goes down (as opposed to just getting a slap on the wrist and a temporary "I'm not talking to you anymore"), they can easily drag the others down along with them.


----------



## Reynard (May 15, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned the time a couple of pup play fags were doing their gross shit in public at FWA?  I think it was the 2018 con.



Leonard Helplessness said:


> How on earth does this happen?  How does a hotel get so bad that there are worms in the bed and one of them crawls up your asshole while you're asleep?  _How?_


I have yet to even seen something remotely like that on Another Dirty Room.  If what that furfag is saying is true then I have to ask if the worms got there via the person themselves/someone else in the room or if it was there to begin with.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 15, 2020)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone mentioned the time a couple of pup play fags were doing their gross shit in public at FWA?  I think it was the 2018 con.
> 
> 
> I have yet to even seen something remotely like that on Another Dirty Room.  If what that furfag is saying is true then I have to ask if the worms got there via the person themselves/someone else in the room or if it was there to begin with.


I haven't even heard that one lol if that was posted to the Farms before, you can try searching the General thread around the time of the convention as that's helped me find shit faster than trying to glean through Twitter.


----------



## Reynard (May 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I haven't even heard that one lol if that was posted to the Farms before, you can try searching the General thread around the time of the convention as that's helped me find shit faster than trying to glean through Twitter.


It was mentioned in the thread but I don’t have the time to go through it, sadly.  But you can ask most furries and they’ll know what you’re talking about.  So just ask around and they’ll be able to provide you with some evidence of it happening and the huge backlash where furries said “fuck off and do that in your hotel rooms, not in the open under the escalators.”


----------



## Pizdec (May 15, 2020)

Reynard said:


> It was mentioned in the thread but I don’t have the time to go through it, sadly.  But you can ask most furries and they’ll know what you’re talking about.  So just ask around and they’ll be able to provide you with some evidence of it happening and the huge backlash where furries said “fuck off and do that in your hotel rooms, not in the open under the escalators.”



I noticed a lot of furs tend to look the fuck down on pup furs, not because of NoodlesandBeef, but most furs are turned off by the BDSM aspect... that and they find the pup masks to be a lazy attempt at poodling.


----------



## Reynard (May 15, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> I noticed a lot of furs tend to look the fuck down on pup furs, not because of NoodlesandBeef, but most furs are turned off by the BDSM aspect... that and they find the pup masks to be a lazy attempt at poodling.


It’s because the pup community tends to overshadow their furry aspect in a community that isn’t centered around pup play.  Essentially what always bothered me is that the pup fags tend to be very obnoxious and in your face about it, always making it their icon wherever they go.  They also try to pull the “it’s not a fetish” card all the time.  Say what you will, but furries aren’t just a fetish.  It is for many people, but it’s not exclusively a fetish interest.  Pup play is an extension of BDSM which is a fetish and will be honest about it’s nature as a fetish.  Pup fags don’t have that level of self awareness or outright lie to themselves that their extension of BDSM, which knows it’s a fetish, is no different than furry, which is centered around and not just being a fetish.

Really what it comes down to is that pups combine the worst of BDSM and furries into one and for that reason nobody really wants them.  Yet they still force themselves into furry as if they’re a part of it because some furries are dumb enough to go along with them and enable the pup fags.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 15, 2020)

Reynard said:


> It’s because the pup community tends to overshadow their furry aspect in a community that isn’t centered around pup play.  Essentially what always bothered me is that the pup fags tend to be very obnoxious and in your face about it, always making it their icon wherever they go.  They also try to pull the “it’s not a fetish” card all the time.  Say what you will, but furries aren’t just a fetish.  It is for many people, but it’s not exclusively a fetish interest.  Pup play is an extension of BDSM which is a fetish and will be honest about it’s nature as a fetish.  Pup fags don’t have that level of self awareness or outright lie to themselves that their extension of BDSM, which knows it’s a fetish, is no different than furry, which is centered around and not just being a fetish.
> 
> Really what it comes down to is that pups combine the worst of BDSM and furries into one and for that reason nobody really wants them.  Yet they still force themselves into furry as if they’re a part of it because some furries are dumb enough to go along with them and enable the pup fags.


We had a dude on here some months ago who had insight into both the local LGBT and rubber pup shit communities, and said that those idiots in masks basically embody the worst of both sides. The "teehee so cute and childish" of furries and the obnoxious Pride behavior of faggots. I think the bottomline is that furries dislike them because they embody the raw sexual energy tied to fursuits and animal characters, but even if you sort of give furries the benefit of the doubt, at least they keep that shit behind locked doors. These idiots however live and breathe sex (and probably STDs), so they feel themselves victims for being hated on by running around naked at a convention, wondering why the furries try to hide it. The same way a black person realizing "killing all whites" is racist only to be exiled from the black community for putting words to it.


----------



## Reynard (May 15, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> We had a dude on here some months ago who had insight into both the local LGBT and rubber pup shit communities, and said that those idiots in masks basically embody the worst of both sides. The "teehee so cute and childish" of furries and the obnoxious Pride behavior of faggots. I think the bottomline is that furries dislike them because they embody the raw sexual energy tied to fursuits and animal characters, but even if you sort of give furries the benefit of the doubt, at least they keep that shit behind locked doors. These idiots however live and breathe sex (and probably STDs), so they feel themselves victims for being hated on by running around naked at a convention, wondering why the furries try to hide it. The same way a black person realizing "killing all whites" is racist only to be exiled from the black community for putting words to it.


I’d say even the titty suits and obviously covered murrsuits have more class.  At least there’s some creativity and effort put into their creation.  Hell, as sexual as both of them are they’re still representing a fictional character and would take some knowledge of how to bring that character to life to at least partially sell the idea that it’s not just a sex thing.  Of course, at least even the obvious murrsuiters know to keep their shit behind closed doors.  All the clips I’ve seen people post of them (with a few exceptions) tend to be in the hotel room instead of out on the con floor.  Like you said, pups embody the worst of both of these communities.  I’ve met some that manage to be tasteful and keep it behind closed doors, but they’re few and far between.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 15, 2020)

Reynard said:


> Like you said, pups embody the worst of both of these communities. I’ve met some that manage to be tasteful and keep it behind closed doors, but they’re few and far between.


There’s also the issue that “pup play” often is taken to mean babyfur shit by some people.  There’s a distinction, but it doesn’t help that the communities do sometimes overlap so you get shit like pacifier gags and photos of dudes in both bondage gear and diapers.  Hell, I’ve heard of some babyfurs being into the particularly nasty BDSM shit like breathplay because they like being air-deprived to the point of physical panic, presumably because that leads to bowel evacuation.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Funny given that the origins of the convention started because people were upset over a serial abuser being allowed to run FC yet those same people took no issue with THIS serial abuser? Of children no less?
> Let me tell ya, that sure does get the noggin joggin.


From what I understand, Growly was one of the only ones who could run the DJ equipment at the time and he provided a lot of fursuit lounge shit. It was more "Oh shit, if we cut this guy we have to replace his stuff" laziness than "We should REALLY cut this KNOWN GROOMER from our staff"


----------



## Pizdec (May 15, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> There’s also the issue that “pup play” often is taken to mean babyfur shit by some people.  There’s a distinction, but it doesn’t help that the communities do sometimes overlap so you get shit like pacifier gags and photos of dudes in both bondage gear and diapers.  Hell, I’ve heard of some babyfurs being into the particularly nasty BDSM shit like breathplay because they like being air-deprived to the point of physical panic, presumably because that leads to bowel evacuation.


Considering the shit I've come across regarding pups...



 



Nothing surprises me

Edit: I noticed one picture wasn't loading on desktop, tried to fix it, had to delete both and reupload, enjoy!


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 15, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> From what I understand, Growly was one of the only ones who could run the DJ equipment at the time and he provided a lot of fursuit lounge shit. It was more "Oh shit, if we cut this guy we have to replace his stuff" laziness than "We should REALLY cut this KNOWN GROOMER from our staff"


Sounds like an excuse to me considering that Growly's arrest & conviction was in 2000. They absolutely had every right to know better and something tells me other people running the con are either pedos, zoos, or probably both. You don't make yourself dependent on a convict just because he has nice shit. 

I'm going to be taking a closer look at this and any other convention that willingly staffed Growly soon enough.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Sounds like an excuse to me considering that Growly's arrest & conviction was in 2000. They absolutely had every right to know better and something tells me other people running the con are either pedos, zoos, or probably both. I'm going to be taking a closer look at this and any other convention that willingly staffed Growly soon enough.


You're right on the money there. The people keeping Growly on staff were covering for him. Be it due to personal loyalty to a "friend", or because their own "tails" were tied to his.

Of course, if you associate yourself with a known pedophile and you have two braincells to rub together you're going to be in your best behavior when making a public appearance like at a con, so there's a good chance you're not going to be finding a lot of dirt except from the usual suspects. You know the ones: the cum-addled public indecency convicts that would be causing trouble _anyway_.


----------



## WD-40 (May 15, 2020)

Reynard said:


> It was mentioned in the thread but I don’t have the time to go through it, sadly.  But you can ask most furries and they’ll know what you’re talking about.  So just ask around and they’ll be able to provide you with some evidence of it happening and the huge backlash where furries said “fuck off and do that in your hotel rooms, not in the open under the escalators.”


Is this it?








						Nikki The Husky 🖍💦 on Twitter
					

“Oh no.. OH NOOOO #FWA2018 https://t.co/B253BPLXbM”




					twitter.com
				











						Nikki The Husky 🖍💦 on Twitter: "Oh no.. OH NOOOO #FWA2018 https://t…
					

archived 15 May 2020 16:43:35 UTC




					archive.fo
				







Your browser is not able to display this video.



There was also a 360 degree video of the event recorded by the two in the video.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 15, 2020)

WD-40 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can smell this video and I don't like it


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 15, 2020)

WD-40 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the memories when this was posted are flooding back. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Reynard (May 15, 2020)

WD-40 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.  That’s the one.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 15, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> There’s also the issue that “pup play” often is taken to mean babyfur shit by some people.  There’s a distinction, but it doesn’t help that the communities do sometimes overlap so you get shit like pacifier gags and photos of dudes in both bondage gear and diapers.  Hell, I’ve heard of some babyfurs being into the particularly nasty BDSM shit like breathplay because they like being air-deprived to the point of physical panic, presumably because that leads to bowel evacuation.



“Breath play” is how I always assumed that guy “Kristofur” fox died.  He was a friend of “Diezel” raccoon, if I remember right, and I know there are photos somewhere of him being literally wrapped in plastic and deprived of air to the extent of nearing death.  That shit always really bothered me, but I never knew it could lead to evacuation of ones bowels.....
Fucking furries, man.


----------



## Space Lobster Bat (May 15, 2020)

The Blue Spirit said:


> Well, at least there was some people who weren't okay with it. If I was them, I would create a new board away and separate from RAIn.



You mean like Anthro Northwest (which was covered) and Furvana (which wasn't, because the drama it mostly had it's first year opening is that hardly anyone knew because they forgot to FUCKING ADVERTISE their new con)? Nah, a lot of them latched onto Furlandia or Vancofur instead. But so did the higher ups that pissed on everything. Some sane ones (my sources for this, but don't want to get into doxxing territory, why I'm being vague) basically just said "Fuck cons in general, I'm not bothering anymore."



Corn Flakes said:


> I think nowadays even furries realize that fracturing an existing convention is a bad idea. So a lot of them just "go with it" for the sake of just being convention staff _at all _at the end of the day. I don't get the allure (I wouldn't volunteer to be staff in _any_ convention, much less a furry one) but these guys seem to get a kick out of it. Maybe they get some perks we're not aware of.



RF (and a few other cons I heard) basically let the volunteers get the next years basic entry for free. So if you volunteer one year, you get to go in the next year free of charge. So if you keep volunteering, you keep getting 'paid' that way. You can also get staff rooms to crash in, and a break room for some food, so if you're okay with the bare minimum of food and rest, there's that.

I was told that a couple years for RF they had an artist on staff, and she would make badges for the people that were in the top 5 for how many hours worked at the con, and gave discounts for badges for staff members. But I doubt that's common.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 15, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> That shit always really bothered me, but I never knew it could lead to evacuation of ones bowels.....
> Fucking furries, man.


I was spitballing based on the fact that involuntary urination/defecation is a huge component of babyfur fetishism, to the point that I've seen stuff where people were trying to figure out ways to deliberately make themselves incontinent.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 15, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I was spitballing based on the fact that involuntary urination/defecation is a huge component of babyfur fetishism, to the point that I've seen stuff where people were trying to figure out ways to deliberately make themselves incontinent.


I thought involuntary evacuation would only happen with full unconsciousness? I know that the sphincters relax after death, and so those shootout aftermath scenes in action movies should be a lot stinkier than they seem, but (despite how good it would be for humanity in general) that's not really something babyfurs would be aiming for most of the time.

Re-reading that paragraph, I realize once again just how fucking weird dicussions can get when it comes to furries.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought involuntary evacuation would only happen with full unconsciousness? I know that the sphincters relax after death, and so those shootout aftermath scenes in action movies should be a lot stinkier than they seem, but (despite how good it would be for humanity in general) that's not really something babyfurs would be aiming for most of the time.
> 
> Re-reading that paragraph, I realize once again just how fucking weird dicussions can get when it comes to furries.


I was thinking more along the lines of "shitting yourself in mortal terror."


----------



## Pukebucket (May 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought involuntary evacuation would only happen with full unconsciousness? I know that the sphincters relax after death, and so those shootout aftermath scenes in action movies should be a lot stinkier than they seem, but (despite how good it would be for humanity in general) that's not really something babyfurs would be aiming for most of the time.
> 
> Re-reading that paragraph, I realize once again just how fucking weird dicussions can get when it comes to furries.


Not nessecarily. There were a couple horrifying posts in the DD/lg and ABDL community threads about people making themselves incontinent for their fetish only to realize later once they got out of the kink scene that this was actually a problem that they no longer knew how to solve.

Don't fix what ain't broke, I guess. Or in this case, don't broke what ain't fix?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 15, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Not nessecarily. There were a couple horrifying posts in the DD/lg and ABDL community threads about people making themselves incontinent for their fetish only to realize later once they got out of the kink scene that this was actually a problem that they no longer knew how to solve.
> 
> Don't fix what ain't broke, I guess. Or in this case, don't broke what ain't fix?


Don't worry, I've seen the horror stories. I was referring specifically to any possible connection between autoerotic asphyxiation and shitting oneself, with regards to what babyfurs would be into.

... Jesus Christ, there's another sentence I never thought I'd write.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 15, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Not nessecarily. There were a couple horrifying posts in the DD/lg and ABDL community threads about people making themselves incontinent for their fetish only to realize later once they got out of the kink scene that this was actually a problem that they no longer knew how to solve.


This is not a sentence I was expecting to read today and I hate it


----------



## Less Nasty Old Person (May 16, 2020)

If you're wondering why furries tolerate all this shit in their midst, it's because they've thoroughly bought into the Five Geek Social Fallacies. An oldie (2003) but a goodie.



Spoiler



*Five Geek Social Fallacies*





Within the constellation of allied hobbies and subcultures collectively known as geekdom, one finds many social groups bent under a crushing burden of dysfunction, social drama, and general interpersonal wack-ness. It is my opinion that many of these never-ending crises are sparked off by an assortment of pernicious social fallacies -- ideas about human interaction which spur their holders to do terrible and stupid things to themselves and to each other.

Social fallacies are particularly insidious because they tend to be exaggerated versions of notions that are themselves entirely reasonable and unobjectionable. It's difficult to debunk the pathological fallacy without seeming to argue against its reasonable form; therefore, once it establishes itself, a social fallacy is extremely difficult to dislodge. It's my hope that drawing attention to some of them may be a step in the right direction.

I want to note that I'm not trying to say that every geek subscribes to every one of the fallacies I outline here; every individual subscribes to a different set of ideas, and adheres to any given idea with a different amount of zeal.

In any event, here are five geek social fallacies I've identified. There are likely more.
*Geek Social Fallacy #1: Ostracizers Are Evil*
GSF1 is one of the most common fallacies, and one of the most deeply held. Many geeks have had horrible, humiliating, and formative experiences with ostracism, and the notion of being on the other side of the transaction is repugnant to them.

In its non-pathological form, GSF1 is benign, and even commendable: it _is_ long past time we all grew up and stopped with the junior high popularity games. However, in its pathological form, GSF1 prevents its carrier from participating in -- or tolerating -- the exclusion of anyone from anything, be it a party, a comic book store, or a web forum, and no matter how obnoxious, offensive, or aromatic the prospective excludee may be.

As a result, nearly every geek social group of significant size has at least one member that 80% of the members hate, and the remaining 20% merely tolerate. If GSF1 exists in sufficient concentration -- and it usually does -- it is impossible to expel a person who actively detracts from every social event. GSF1 protocol permits you not to invite someone you don't like to a given event, but if someone spills the beans and our hypothetical Cat Piss Man invites himself, there is no recourse. You must put up with him, or you will be an Evil Ostracizer and might as well go out for the football team.

This phenomenon has a number of unpleasant consequences. For one thing, it actively hinders the wider acceptance of geek-related activities: I don't _know_ that RPGs and comics would be more popular if there were fewer trolls who smell of cheese hassling the new blood, but I'm sure it couldn't hurt. For another, when nothing smacking of social selectiveness can be discussed in public, people inevitably begin to organize activities in secret. These conspiracies often lead to more problems down the line, and the end result is as juvenile as anything a seventh-grader ever dreamed of.
*Geek Social Fallacy #2: Friends Accept Me As I Am*
The origins of GSF2 are closely allied to the origins of GSF1. After being victimized by social exclusion, many geeks experience their "tribe" as a non-judgmental haven where they can take refuge from the cruel world outside.

This seems straightforward and reasonable. It's important for people to have a space where they feel safe and accepted. Ideally, everyone's social group would be a safe haven. When people who rely too heavily upon that refuge feel insecure in that haven, however, a commendable ideal mutates into its pathological form, GSF2.

Carriers of GSF2 believe that since a friend accepts them as they are, anyone who criticizes them is not their friend. Thus, they can't take criticism from friends -- criticism is experienced as a treacherous betrayal of the friendship, no matter how inappropriate the criticized behavior may be.

Conversely, most carriers will never criticize a friend under any circumstances; the duty to be supportive trumps any impulse to point out unacceptable behavior.

GSF2 has extensive consequences within a group. Its presence in substantial quantity within a social group vastly increases the group's conflict-averseness. People spend hours debating how to deal with conflicts, because they know (or sometimes merely fear) that the other person involved is a GSF2 carrier, and any attempt to confront them directly will only make things worse. As a result, people let grudges brew much longer than is healthy, and they spend absurd amounts of time deconstructing their interpersonal dramas in search of a back way out of a dilemma.

Ironically, GSF2 carriers often take criticism from coworkers, supervisors, and mentors quite well; those individuals aren't friends, and aren't expected to accept the carrier unconditionally.
*Geek Social Fallacy #3: Friendship Before All*
Valuing friendships is a fine and worthy thing. When taken to an unhealthy extreme, however, GSF3 can manifest itself.

Like GSF2, GSF3 is a "friendship test" fallacy: in this case, the carrier believes that any failure by a friend to put the interests of the friendship above all else means that they aren't really a friend at all. It should be obvious that there are a million ways that this can be a problem for the carrier's friends, but the most common one is a situation where friends' interests conflict -- if, for example, one friend asks you to keep a secret from another friend. If both friends are GSF3 carriers, you're screwed -- the first one will feel betrayed if you reveal the secret, and the other will feel betrayed if you don't. Your only hope is to keep the second friend from finding out, which is difficult if the secret in question was a party that a lot of people went to.

GSF3 can be costly for the carrier as well. They often sacrifice work, family, and romantic obligations at the altar of friendship. In the end, the carrier has a great circle of friends, but not a lot else to show for their life. This is one reason why so many geek circles include people whose sole redeeming quality is loyalty: it's hard not to honor someone who goes to such lengths to be there for a friend, however destructive they may be in other respects.

Individual carriers sometimes have exceptions to GSF3, which allow friends to place a certain protected class of people or things above friendship in a pinch: "significant others" is a common protected class, as is "work".
*Geek Social Fallacy #4: Friendship Is Transitive*
Every carrier of GSF4 has, at some point, said:

"Wouldn't it be great to get all my groups of friends into one place for one big happy party?!"

If you groaned at that last paragraph, you may be a recovering GSF4 carrier.

GSF4 is the belief that any two of your friends ought to be friends with each other, and if they're not, something is Very Wrong.

The milder form of GSF4 merely prevents the carrier from perceiving evidence to contradict it; a carrier will refuse to comprehend that two of their friends (or two groups of friends) don't much care for each other, and will continue to try to bring them together at social events. They may even maintain that a full-scale vendetta is just a misunderstanding between friends that could easily be resolved if the principals would just sit down to talk it out.

A more serious form of GSF4 becomes another "friendship test" fallacy: if you have a friend A, and a friend B, but A & B are not friends, then one of them must not really be your friend at all. It is surprisingly common for a carrier, when faced with two friends who don't get along, to simply drop one of them.

On the other side of the equation, a carrier who doesn't like a friend of a friend will often get very passive-aggressive and covertly hostile to the friend of a friend, while vigorously maintaining that we're one big happy family and everyone is friends.

GSF4 can also lead carriers to make inappropriate requests of people they barely know -- asking a friend's roommate's ex if they can crash on their couch, asking a college acquaintance from eight years ago for a letter of recommendation at their workplace, and so on. If something is appropriate to ask of a friend, it's appropriate to ask of a friend of a friend.

Arguably, Friendster was designed by a GSF4 carrier.
*Geek Social Fallacy #5: Friends Do Everything Together*
GSF5, put simply, maintains that every friend in a circle should be included in every activity to the full extent possible. This is subtly different from GSF1; GSF1 requires that no one, friend or not, be excluded, while GSF5 requires that every friend be invited. This means that to a GSF5 carrier, not being invited to something is _intrinsically_ a snub, and will be responded to as such.

This is perhaps the least destructive of the five, being at worst inconvenient. In a small circle, this is incestuous but basically harmless. In larger groups, it can make certain social events very difficult: parties which are way too large for their spaces and restaurant expeditions that include twenty people and no reservation are far from unusual.

When everyone in a group is a GSF5 carrier, this isn't really a problem. If, however, there are members who aren't carriers, they may want occasionally to have smaller outings, and these can be hard to arrange without causing hurt feelings and social drama. It's hard to explain to a GSF5 carrier that just because you only wanted to have dinner with five other people tonight, it doesn't mean that your friendship is in terrible danger.

For some reason, many GSF5 carriers are willing to make an exception for gender-segregated events. I don't know why.
*Interactions*
Each fallacy has its own set of unfortunate consequences, but frequently they become worse in interaction. GSF4 often develops into its more extreme form when paired with GSF5; if everyone does everything together, it's much harder to maintain two friends who don't get along. One will usually fall by the wayside.

Similarly, GSF1 and GSF5 can combine regrettably: when a failure to invite someone is equivalent to excluding them, you can't even get away with not inviting Captain Halitosis along on the road trip. GSF3 can combine disastrously with the other "friendship test" fallacies; carriers may insist that their friends join them in snubbing someone who fails the test, which occasionally leads to a chain reaction which causes the carrier to eventually reject _all_ of their friends. This is not healthy; fortunately, severe versions of GSF3 are rare.
*Consequences*
Dealing with the effects of social fallacies is an essential part of managing one's social life among geeks, and this is much easier when one is aware of them and can identify which of your friends carry which fallacies. In the absence of this kind of awareness, three situations tend to arise when people come into contact with fallacies they don't hold themselves.

Most common is simple conflict and hurt feelings. It's hard for people to talk through these conflicts because they usually stem from fairly primal value clashes; a GSF3 carrier may not even be able to articulate why it was such a big deal that their non-carrier friend blew off their movie night.

Alternately, people often take on fallacies that are dominant in their social circle. If you join a group of GSF5 carriers, doing everything together is going to become a habit; if you spend enough time around GSF1 carriers, putting up with trolls is going to seem normal.

Less commonly, people form a sort of counter-fallacy which I call "Your Feelings, Your Problem". YFYP carriers deal with other people's fallacies by ignoring them entirely, in the process acquiring a reputation for being charmingly tactless. Carriers tend to receive a sort of exemption from the usual standards: "that's just Dana", and so on. YFYP has its own problems, but if you would rather be an asshole than angstful, it may be the way to go. It's also remarkably easy to pull off in a GSF1-rich environment.
*What Can I Do?*
As I've said, I think that the best way to deal with social fallacies is to be aware of them, in yourself and in others. In yourself, you can try to deal with them; in others, understanding their behavior usually makes it less aggravating.

Social fallacies don't make someone a bad person; on the contrary, they usually spring from the purest motives. But I believe they are worth deconstructing; in the long run, social fallacies cost a lot of stress and drama, to no real benefit. You can be tolerant without being indiscriminate, and you can be loyal to friends without being compulsive about it.
*Hey, Are You Talking About Me?*
If I know you, yeah, probably I am. It doesn't mean I don't love you; most of us carry a few fallacies. Myself, I struggle with GSF 1 and 2, and I used to have a bad case of 4 until a series of disastrous parties dispelled it.
I haven't used any examples that refer to specific situations, if it has you worried. Any resemblances to geeks living or dead are coincidental.


----------



## NadahFingah (May 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think nowadays even furries realize that fracturing an existing convention is a bad idea. So a lot of them just "go with it" for the sake of just being convention staff _at all _at the end of the day. I don't get the allure (I wouldn't volunteer to be staff in _any_ convention, much less a furry one) but these guys seem to get a kick out of it. Maybe they get some perks we're not aware of.


I'm going to base this mostly on Furpocalypse because I have a modicum of behind the scenes knowledge about it. Staff and volunteers aren't really the same thing, even though both are voluntary. Staff are in charge of setting things up st the start, making sure all the events run smoothly, and tearing things down at the end, while volunteers are basically just enlisted to do bitch work for the people on staff.

Staff might get in free every year. They might be able to register before any attendees do. The directors might get in free and everyone else on staff either can register early or have to register with everyone else. I don't know so don't quote me on that. I do know staff picks up their registration stuff before anyone else, get their names in the con book, get a communal room to crash in if they need to, and are allowed into the super sponsor dinner on Friday night. As for _why_, I've seen 3 kinds of people. There are the furries in their late 20s and beyond who genuinely care about the convention and want to see it run smoothly. Think of them as like an old head from the local punk scene who lets all the younger guys have shows in his basement because he still wants to be part of the scene. Then there are the people who got on staff because of friends and use it as an opportunity to hang out with people they only see a couple times a year. Then there's the people who treat the fandom like a giant dick measuring contest and get on staff for clout and to act like they're important.

At least at Furpocalypse if you volunteer for 8 hours you get a free con shirt (costs around $25) and if you volunteer for 12 hours you get free basic registration ($50) on top of the con shirt, and the vast majority of people who volunteer do it for the free swag. There are also a lot of people who are going to a convention for the first time, don't really know anyone, and use volunteering as a way to meet people and make friends. I know a couple people who became the second kind of con staffer I mentioned because they made friends with other staff members this way. And of course, there are the dick measuring contest furries, who either use volunteering in and of itself as a way to act like they're better than other furries, or volunteer every year to weasel their way into becoming the third type of con staffer.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 16, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> get a communal room to crash in if they need to


For _fuck's_ sake, it is hard to not PL in this goddamn topic, but I know for a fact that that is bullshit.


NadahFingah said:


> As for _why_, I've seen 3 kinds of people. There are the furries in their late 20s and beyond who genuinely care about the convention and want to see it run smoothly. Think of them as like an old head from the local punk scene who lets all the younger guys have shows in his basement because he still wants to be part of the scene. Then there are the people who got on staff because of friends and use it as an opportunity to hang out with people they only see a couple times a year. Then there's the people who treat the fandom like a giant dick measuring contest and get on staff for clout and to act like they're important.


There is a definite fourth and it has been covered earlier in the thread. There's the kind that is there because *free shit*. They will eat the poor staff feed out of their budget. They will do the bare minimum required of them. Their weekend is booze, weed, fuzzy animals, and gibsmedats, all for free. They might even get their room for free.

There used to be a fifth but thankfully it's died out, the Gofundme Grifters. "I need money for rent/food/bills!" conveniently ending a few days before a large furry convention. Which they then attend.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 16, 2020)

Following up on the kid getting bullied for buying one of those cheap Walmart heads:



Spoiler: Caps



*OH HELL NO, WHO LET THIS PEDO ZOO NEAR HER
*
Archive


Archive


Archive


Archive


Kinda creepy with what we know about Ino's husband
Archive










Archive


Archive



Other gross shit


Spoiler: Anyone hungry?




Archive


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 16, 2020)

The tiger girl getting bullied is kinda depressing. Obviously I'm not a fan at anyone below 17 or 18 going to a furry con for a plethora of reasons but the girl probably just wanted to dress up and have fun with what she probably viewed as the "big kids" and they turned on her. Imagine being like 25 and bullying a 10 year old. At least it *seems* like most of the people and the staff there weren't standing for it. 



Spoiler: ABOUT FURRIES AND THE YOUTH



It is no surprise that kids see people in fursuits and want to take pictures with them in the same way they do school mascots. Most fursuits are fluffy, "cutesy" dogs and cats in rainbow colors, which is something that attracts kids (generally speaking). Bonus points if its a unicorn. Kids also generally like to dress up and play pretend (like Halloween). Similarly, you can see where junior high-age kids might be attracted to furrydom based on the SFW art they see pop up in Google image searches of the rainbow wolves with emo hair and piercings, especially if they are already the "rawr xd" and "I am so depressed uwu" type. 

If the furry community was like the average DND community, with 90% of its members being SFW and primarily into the fandom for getting to dress up and fantasy LARP, and only 10% saw it as a sexual fetish thing, this wouldn't be as much of a problem. But the community is the reverse. It's sad and unfortunate because kids/teens see the flashy rainbow animal people and the "rawr xd" cat art and get sucked into world that has been taken over and run by sex deviants who defend and habor predators and criminals in the name of "tolerance." I remember when I was in high school, I noticed a junior high girl I was in marching band with drawing, and I asked her what it was because I couldn't tell, and it was her fursona. She was probably 14. This was years ago and I hope she got out while she still could.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 16, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> The tiger girl getting bullied is kinda depressing. Obviously I'm not a fan at anyone below 17 or 18 going to a furry con for a plethora of reasons but the girl probably just wanted to dress up and have fun with what she probably viewed as the "big kids" and they turned on her.


A lot of the people that were hating on her were only hating on her because there's a Walmart across the street from the con and it looked like she had wandered in, purchased a Walmart "fursuit" head on the cheap, and walked into the con.

Hoes mad that they dropped $4k on a fursuit and some teen walks in with a $40 head and gets more hugs


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 16, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> A lot of the people that were hating on her were only hating on her because there's a Walmart across the street from the con and it looked like she had wandered in, purchased a Walmart "fursuit" head on the cheap, and walked into the con.
> 
> Hoes mad that they dropped $4k on a fursuit and some teen walks in with a $40 head and gets more hugs


She wasn't even a teen. She was 11.
Also so what? A lot of people be wandering around in fursuits that were made 6+ years ago and they look exactly the same in regards to quality. They're just mad they didn't have a cheaper and readily available product at the time. Plus are they really going to hate on that kid when you had people like Carpet Samples wondering around?


----------



## Dingo (May 16, 2020)

WD-40 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The yellow fursuiter Cajun, who walked right by them, he was shocked and upset at the time.



			https://twitter.com/Cajuntagious
		


The memes








			https://twitter.com/KoidelCoyote/status/982771901650137088
		

https://archive.md/N058I


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 16, 2020)

There's really no way I can describe this with power-leveling a bit, but I happen to know one of the volunteers for Furpocalypse 2019. Seeing Nadah's writeup on the gross hotel motivated me to ask them about what the fuck was going on with Furpoc. Unfortunately, I can't really post many links to back a lot of this up (they only agreed to share this on the condition of anonymity).

The TL;DR for why Furpoc continued to be hosted at such an awful hotel was due to contracts. Furpoc agreed to be exclusive to that hotel for a specific number of annual events (which seems to be common for a lot of furcons), and they couldn't get out of it without paying a shitload of money to the hotel for terminating it early. Furpoc was also the only remaining contract that the hotel had with any event (furry or otherwise), as most of them had already finished their contracts years ago and opted not to renew.

This certainly seems to line up with a statement the Furpoc Twitter put out (archive), and they already have plans to move to a much nicer hotel for 2020 as soon as the contract ended in 2019. Of course, that's assuming Furpoc 2020 doesn't get cancelled due to COVID, obviously.


It also turns out a lot of the staff (both con and hotel) were also really mad about a specific video that gained a lot of traction during Furpoc 2019. It consists of some popular furry on tiktok who made a montage of how gross the hotel was. I've embedded the video into the spoiler below:


Spoiler: Gross hotel as seen by tiktok







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NadahFingah (May 16, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> There's really no way I can describe this with power-leveling a bit, but I happen to know one of the volunteers for Furpocalypse 2019. Seeing Nadah's writeup on the gross hotel motivated me to ask them about what the fuck was going on with Furpoc. Unfortunately, I can't really post many links to back a lot of this up (they only agreed to share this on the condition of anonymity).
> 
> The TL;DR for why Furpoc continued to be hosted at such an awful hotel was due to contracts. Furpoc agreed to be exclusive to that hotel for a specific number of annual events (which seems to be common for a lot of furcons), and they couldn't get out of it without paying a shitload of money to the hotel for terminating it early. Furpoc was also the only remaining contract that the hotel had with any event (furry or otherwise), as most of them had already finished their contracts years ago and opted not to renew.
> 
> ...


I figured most of the Animal Control regulars are current or former furries so I wouldn't have to bring up hotel contracts.

And yeah, I can see why con staff would be mad about that TikTok, though it's not really their fault the hotel said "fuck it" and didn't maintain the place. If anything hotel management should have been embarrassed they let things get that bad. Also, I completely forgot the elevator was broke before we even got there.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 16, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> I figured most of the Animal Control regulars are current or former furries so I wouldn't have to bring up hotel contracts.
> 
> And yeah, I can see why con staff would be mad about that TikTok, though it's not really their fault the hotel said "fuck it" and didn't maintain the place. If anything hotel management should have been embarrassed they let things get that bad. Also, I completely forgot the elevator was broke before we even got there.


I assumed but it's nice having the extra details for clarification. Video was a nice touch as well


----------



## Honored guest (May 16, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Not nessecarily. There were a couple horrifying posts in the DD/lg and ABDL community threads about people making themselves incontinent for their fetish only to realize later once they got out of the kink scene that this was actually a problem that they no longer knew how to solve.
> 
> Don't fix what ain't broke, I guess. Or in this case, don't broke what ain't fix?


Does anyone have screenshots/archives of these posts? I'm morbidly curious as to how these guys broke their assholes.


----------



## Pizdec (May 16, 2020)

Honored guest said:


> Does anyone have screenshots/archives of these posts? I'm morbidly curious as to how these guys broke their assholes.



It's not so much breaking, but moreso relaxing the muscles. It's the same principle as using the bathroom, you just relax and do your business. In the most extreme cases of some ABDL folks, their muscles has been relaxed for so long that their brain is basically re-wired to have forgotten those muscles exist.

Edit: Went and did a little digging, that pupfag had another video of him romping in public.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 17, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> It's not so much breaking, but moreso relaxing the muscles. It's the same principle as using the bathroom, you just relax and do your business. In the most extreme cases of some ABDL folks, their muscles has been relaxed for so long that their brain is basically re-wired to have forgotten those muscles exist.
> 
> Edit: Went and did a little digging, that pupfag had another video of him romping in public.


Is shame not a thing with kids these days?  I don't even like the idea of going out in public wearing pajama pants, and here these two are, dry humping away in a public park wearing full on pup gear.
I can just imagine someone taking their kids out for a nice day at the park, when all of a sudden bam, two dudes dressed like BDSM dogs all over each other like its the most natural thing ever.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (May 17, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Is shame not a thing with kids these days?  I don't even like the idea of going out in public wearing pajama pants, and here these two are, dry humping away in a public park wearing full on pup gear.
> I can just imagine someone taking their kids out for a nice day at the park, when all of a sudden bam, two dudes dressed like BDSM dogs all over each other like its the most natural thing ever.


Shame and public sex are fetishes. Of the few times a lolcow has been booted from the forums, are those people who come into their threads to demean themselves because it gives them a chubby.


----------



## Disco Inferno (May 17, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> The tiger girl getting bullied is kinda depressing. Obviously I'm not a fan at anyone below 17 or 18 going to a furry con for a plethora of reasons but the girl probably just wanted to dress up and have fun with what she probably viewed as the "big kids" and they turned on her. Imagine being like 25 and bullying a 10 year old. At least it *seems* like most of the people and the staff there weren't standing for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing that makes this more depressing 


Spoiler: furries, kids and nsfw behavior 



the furry community has a huge problem with child grooming and ERP with people that are under aged. Hop on a furry discord server, message board or deviant art page and you'll find minors engaging in ERP with older people.

In Kothorix's "why I left furry community" video, he talks about the grooming and predatory behaviour he experience when he was 14 to 17 years old. He also goes into great detail that the predators would purposefully use female characters to make him more "comfortable".   it would start with their characters "cuddling" to sex between the characters and then to explicit talks about IRL sex.  its fucked up and has been going on for decades. At the point, it's considered  acceptable behavior.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 17, 2020)

For reference, this is the video @Disco Inferno referred to:





tl;dw, it's basically a video version of the Furry Drama thread. Talking about how weird and sex-obsessed the fandom is. Still an entertaining listen if you're mowing the lawn for about 35 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 17, 2020)

Disco Inferno said:


> One thing that makes this more depressing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: furries, kids and nsfw behavior
> ...


It irritates me that this is true, and it's made worse because european furfags find nothing wrong with fucking underage kids, while not realizing AoC has nothing to do with online sexual interactions.

Also, Koth has his own thread. Referencing him for this talk is pretty shit.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (May 17, 2020)

I am surprised that nobody mentioned my favorite con shitshow ever, the time a furry brought an actual fox to a con for clout and lied that it was a service dog.

Reposted here from a previous post because then I have all my links right here. Originally posted in the threat about a lady taking a service mini horse on a plane.

-------REPOST-------

Nah, it was all over twitter. This took place at Midwest FurFest 2017.

A con attendee tries to get the staff at the con to do something about it, but they refuse because the 'legal paperwork says it's a dog' and pull the 'you aren't being nice about your complaints so we aren't going to listen'.

This is the animal being claimed as a dog. [Live site so you can watch the video] Sane people can tell that it's a fucking fox. But i guess the con staff were exceptional enough to believe the fake paperwork. He also claimed when backed into a corner that it is a dog/fox hybrid, which is not genetically possible.

Most Furries were angry about the situation, because rabies laws don't apply to foxes. So if the fox bit someone out of fear, they will immediately get euthanized to test the brain for the disease. The owner did not give a shit as long as he got attention. Eventually he agreed to leave early, but not without the fox stress shitting on the con floor and growling at people.

You can see more by searching 'mff fox' on twitter. There's a lot of people commenting on the situation and people are still angry about it.

------

I am low key mad about it still because of the sheer idiocy involved. ANYONE can tell that it's a damn fox and nobody at the con wanted to do anything about it because hurr durr, the papers SAY it's a dog so it must be true! The furry in question did not care that the animal he had was experiencing extreme stress and fear as long as he can gloat that he has an exotic animal with him. STILL one of my favorite shitshows.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 17, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> I am surprised that nobody mentioned my favorite con shitshow ever, the time a furry brought an actual fox to a con for clout and lied that it was a service dog.
> 
> Reposted here from a previous post because then I have all my links right here. Originally posted in the threat about a lady taking a service mini horse on a plane.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember this. They started blocking people who challenged them on this IIRC


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (May 17, 2020)

The people who run the con are idiots because they clearly DON'T know the law or how to recognize an actual service animal. I've always told people to never go to cons because they honestly care little about your safety so they can rake in those sweet NEET bucks. Seriously, the fox probably had no or fake paperwork detailing their vaccinations so if it bit someone, the animal would have to be destroyed for testing. Then you run the risk of rabies. And foxes are notoriously difficult to house train, hence why it shit all over the floor further spreading diseases. 

I actually JUST had to educate someone who wanted to get a pet fox and had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## HuskyJack (May 17, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> There were plenty of minor con sideshows but I think one that's forgotten about was the death of Califur. A furry named TheBigKK carried out a 24 hour op against babyfurs by calling up CaliFur's hotel (and allegedly threatening them) after Len (the former leader of some old AltFurry discords who has his own thread here) decided to tell his server full of edgy far-right kids to call up the con hotel over hosting babyfurs. What happened next was an autism storm that caused an intersection between the fractured far-right and furries.
> 
> TheBigKK/Nate decided to phone up the hotel and impersonate a reporter. This is a classic prank calling technique, and he decided to bring up the babyfur thing by calling it "child molestation". One of the callers who weren't in this recording allegedly threatened them though.
> 
> ...




I unfortunately still get shit to this day by furries over this nonsense. It's fucked up when a bunch of Karen's say they feel unsafe when you're in the same group when anyone who knows me knows I'm just a harmless lolcow.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (May 17, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> For reference, this is the video @Disco Inferno referred to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically he was groomed into becoming a bisexual furry.
He's pretty faggy, but he does mention some good points, like how furries tend to think about nothing but sex.
Honestly, don't be a kid and be in the furry community. It's scary how many children identify as furries and post sexual "animation memes" online. Where's their fucking parents, may I ask?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 17, 2020)

Machoke Me Daddy said:


> So basically he was groomed into becoming a bisexual furry.
> He's pretty faggy, but he does mention some good points, like how furries tend to think about nothing but sex.
> Honestly, don't be a kid and be in the furry community. It's scary how many children identify as furries and post sexual "animation memes" online. Where's their fucking parents, may I ask?


He sounds like he just got burned out with age and realized how fucked things are. Sounds like the two most common paths for furries are to either get old and drop out because you have a life to live, or dig yourself into the fandom like a tick and forfeit any chance at a normal life you may have. And yeah, I had to google him when I saw Disco's post so I didn't know what to expect. Glanced at his other videos and while he's pretty damn faggy even a broken clock tells the right time twice a day. A lolcow can make cogent points on occasion and hearing him ragging on the community was a fun way to spend an otherwise boring half an hour.

Anyway, parents nowadays are probably either working two jobs and don't have the time, or are two stoned/drunk/horny to care for their kids. And to wheel it back to the subject of the thread: I'm really sorry for kids that end up getting dragged to cons by their parents. Besides being used for attention ("look at him in his little pawprint shirt, he's so cuuuute!"), they're basically being introduced to all the proverbial men with the candy and the windowless white vans they'll be meeting later in life.

All those colorful strangers that their parents insist are "great people" are seen as positive entities and that just primes those poor children to be groomed once their parents invariably give them unrestricted and unsupervised internet access and set their homepage to Furaffinity.


----------



## omori (May 17, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> I am surprised that nobody mentioned my favorite con shitshow ever, the time a furry brought an actual fox to a con for clout and lied that it was a service dog.
> 
> Reposted here from a previous post because then I have all my links right here. Originally posted in the threat about a lady taking a service mini horse on a plane.
> 
> ...


Wasn’t that RonRon’s owner? The guy that abandoned his first fox (RonRon) to chase poon in another state?

Also I can’t remember what convention it was but someone brought their “trained service” dog. The poor thing was so stressed it shat on the floor (the shit wasn’t picked up until after someone stepped in it) and had a history of snapping at people and real service dogs. I think it happened within the past year. Fake service animals brought to a con should be its own segment on here.


----------



## Sigma (May 17, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> For reference, this is the video @Disco Inferno referred to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you quoting this guy anyways when he crawled back to the fandom shortly afterwards and is also known as a lolcow for various reasons?


----------



## D.Va (May 17, 2020)

anyone ever who has made a leaving-the-fandom video/blogpost has done so a dozen times before, and simply don't fit in anywhere else so are stuck in a revolving door


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (May 17, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Wasn’t that RonRon’s owner? The guy that abandoned his first fox (RonRon) to chase poon in another state?
> 
> Also I can’t remember what convention it was but someone brought their “trained service” dog. The poor thing was so stressed it shat on the floor (the shit wasn’t picked up until after someone stepped in it) and had a history of snapping at people and real service dogs. I think it happened within the past year. Fake service animals brought to a con should be its own segment on here.



Nah it wasn't RonRon's owner. He has a similar fox but the markings are very different. From what I understand RonRon died in his sleep from old age so I don't remember him getting abandoned? I used to watch that youtube channel but it was ages ago.

And yeah, there is a huge problem of furries declaring random animals their 'service' animals as an excuse to cart their pets with them without worrying about social consequences. Things like snakes and lizards, random birds, cats, ect ect. There is nothing wrong with having a therapy animal or an emotional support animal, but if you believe that you need your snake in order to leave the house, you got bigger problems. 

Hell, I had a therapy animal at a young age but I knew it was not appropriate to bring them to certain places for their own safety. They were a cat. People who bring animals who are not able to be socialized and trained out in public are incredibly stupid and selfish.


----------



## Pizdec (May 17, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> And yeah, there is a huge problem of furries declaring random animals their 'service' animals as an excuse to cart their pets with them without worrying about social consequences. Things like snakes and lizards, random birds, cats, ect ect. There is nothing wrong with having a therapy animal or an emotional support animal, but if you believe that you need your snake in order to leave the house, you got bigger problems.



It wasn't so much a furry problem, it is a general problem with people claiming their pets were ESAs and showing bullshit paperwork that their counselor wrote stating they need the animal or they will do something stupid or w/e so they can avoid paying an animal boarding fee. There's a pretty notable market for it, too.


----------



## Sintharia (May 18, 2020)

One of the notable things with service animals is that you can treat them like any other attendee. In fact, you're supposed to (this goes for stores, restaurants, etc. as well). But that also means that if the animal is causing a ruckus (or the fake service animal is causing a ruckus), they can be asked to leave like _any problematic attendee_.


----------



## off meds / online (May 18, 2020)

can exotic pets even be ESAs?


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (May 18, 2020)

Frog Gremlin said:


> can exotic pets even be ESAs?


From some quick searching that gave mostly (suspect) ESA sites anything larger then a large dog isn't normally given ESA status, but it should be noted that ESA do not have the same protected status that actual Service Animals do (e.g.  excluding local/state law an ESA can be excluded from Hotels a support animal can not be).


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 18, 2020)

Rate me MATI but I have a special disdain for people that fake service and emotional support animals. They're ruining it for the people with real service animals. As stated previously businesses have the right to refuse people with service animals; this causes businesses who were originally fine with animals to now refuse them because fake animals, being untrained or even unsuitable for the profession, (service animals are selected for training based on personality and other traits, not every animal has the capability to be one, even if they are nice) have caused problems. If I was the president or whatever I'd try to make it harder for ESA and service animal papers to be faked and set up an official registry. 

As for exotic animals being ESA, I'm not sure, but I doubt it. The most "exotic" service animal I can think of is a miniature pony, which isn't exactly "exotic" but still a rarity. People get ponies if they are allergic to dogs, and they have the added benefit of a longer lifespan. I think the law was recently changed to where only dogs and horses could be official service animals.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (May 18, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Rate me MATI but I have a special disdain for people that fake service and emotional support animals. They're ruining it for the people with real service animals. As stated previously businesses have the right to refuse people with service animals; this causes businesses who were originally fine with animals to now refuse them because fake animals, being untrained or even unsuitable for the profession, (service animals are selected for training based on personality and other traits, not every animal has the capability to be one, even if they are nice) have caused problems. If I was the president or whatever I'd try to make it harder for ESA and service animal papers to be faked and set up an official registry.
> 
> As for exotic animals being ESA, I'm not sure, but I doubt it. The most "exotic" service animal I can think of is a miniature pony, which isn't exactly "exotic" but still a rarity. People get ponies if they are allergic to dogs, and they have the added benefit of a longer lifespan. I think the law was recently changed to where only dogs and horses could be official service animals.


Part of the fake Service animal issue is that there are no papers for Service Animals, and the ADA mandates that you can not ask for them.





						Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA
					

The ADA Home Page provides access to Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) regulations for businesses and State and local governments, technical assistance materials, ADA Standards for Accessible Design, links to Federal agencies with ADA responsibilities and information, updates on new ADA...



					www.ada.gov
				



 | https://archive.md/wip/LTWuB


			https://blogs.findlaw.com/free_enterprise/2018/08/is-it-legal-to-ask-for-service-dog-papers.html
		

 | https://archive.md/wip/GGDq8


----------



## Sintharia (May 18, 2020)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> Part of the fake Service animal issue is that there are no papers for Service Animals, and the ADA mandates that you can not ask for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't ask for papers, but you can ask two questions:
1.) Is this animal required for a disability?
2.) What has this animal been trained to do?

More cons need to ask those questions, and ask handlers to remove misbehaving animals from con space.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (May 18, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> You can't ask for papers, but you can ask two questions:
> 1.) Is this animal required for a disability?
> 2.) What has this animal been trained to do?
> 
> More cons need to ask those questions, and ask handlers to remove misbehaving animals from con space.


I agree with you but sadly training on ESA vs Support animals (which since 2010 can only be dogs) is rare, and just cause the (often fakers) to get upset and throw a scene which corporate doesn't want (and in the rare case it is legit if done the wrong way opens them up to lawsuits / Civil Rights violations) and will just cause a shit fest on twitter (or worst national media) because people are exceptional.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 18, 2020)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> I agree with you but sadly training on ESA vs Support animals (which since 2010 can only be dogs) is rare, and just cause the (often fakers) to get upset and throw a scene which corporate doesn't want (and in the rare case it is legit if done the wrong way opens them up to lawsuits / Civil Rights violations) and will just cause a shit fest on twitter (or worst national media) because people are exceptional.


And you...DON'T want a spotlight shone on this bullshit?


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (May 18, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> And you...DON'T want a spotlight shone on this bullshit?


Don't get me wrong I do want light to be shined on this BS, I hate seeing people abuse disabilities laws since it makes it harder for the legit people (same goes for the BS ADA lawsuits that people make), I am just cynical about anything actually being done because of how companies are ran and how exceptional people can be, and how the media loves to spin stories in to false narratives.


----------



## LurkerDog (May 18, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> View attachment 1302039
> 
> The people who run the con are idiots because they clearly DON'T know the law or how to recognize an actual service animal. I've always told people to never go to cons because they honestly care little about your safety so they can rake in those sweet NEET bucks. Seriously, the fox probably had no or fake paperwork detailing their vaccinations so if it bit someone, the animal would have to be destroyed for testing. Then you run the risk of rabies. And foxes are notoriously difficult to house train, hence why it shit all over the floor further spreading diseases.
> 
> I actually JUST had to educate someone who wanted to get a pet fox and had no idea what they were doing.


Just want to say, from what I know in the Vet field, vets can tag your pitbull as a golden retriever so you can get an apartment. Is the dog legally and visibly a pitbull? Yes. But hes tagged as a diff dog so the apartment owners cant boot them for having said pitbull. 
Again though, this is just what I've heard from the vet field, I don't have any other knowledge than what is said from a vet.


----------



## Local Coyote (May 18, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> Just want to say, from what I know in the Vet field, vets can tag your pitbull as a golden retriever so you can get an apartment. Is the dog legally and visibly a pitbull? Yes. But hes tagged as a diff dog so the apartment owners cant boot them for having said pitbull.
> Again though, this is just what I've heard from the vet field, I don't have any other knowledge than what is said from a vet.


Any vet that does that to a fox needs to have their license revoked. Foxes are not domesticated. If some mouthbreathing furry is trying to get a fox passed off as an ESA dog you know exactly what they're trying to do.

That idiot is lucky someone didn't call animal control for a wild animal clearly being neglected. The ESA thing makes me MOTI.


----------



## Nef Anyo (May 18, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> You can't ask for papers, but you can ask two questions:
> 1.) Is this animal required for a disability?
> 2.) What has this animal been trained to do?
> 
> More cons need to ask those questions, and ask handlers to remove misbehaving animals from con space.



Technically, yes, those are the only two questions you are allowed to ask of someone with a Service Animal. However, if you are an employer, you (or the HR department, if the job has one) _can_ ask more questions than the aforementioned two, especially if said job requires you to have a physical done for compliance's sake. This is something most people do not realize and frankly, given how people can go from 0 to Turbo Bitch at the drop of a hat when it comes to being questioned about their "service animal", most people don't even want to try and enforce the rules, because this shit is a legal minefield. I wish I was joking.

Emotional Support animals are not covered by the ADA in any capacity (I'm sure this has been stated upthread already), rather, they are _only_ covered under the Fair Housing Act here in the states, which means an apartment complex that doesn't allow pets would legally have to allow a person to bring their animal with them. It gets a little trickier when it comes to travel, though. In most cases, you'd have to have a doctor's note, iirc.

Boy, do I have stories to share about the gross abuse/misuse of the Service Animal/Emotional Support Animal thing, but that would put me at risk and I'm getting way off-topic here.


----------



## nonnewtonian (May 18, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> I am low key mad about it still because of the sheer idiocy involved. ANYONE can tell that it's a damn fox and nobody at the con wanted to do anything about it because hurr durr, the papers SAY it's a dog so it must be true! The furry in question did not care that the animal he had was experiencing extreme stress and fear as long as he can gloat that he has an exotic animal with him. STILL one of my favorite shitshows.


While stupidity did play a large role in this, I feel a lot of the staff's poor decision making came from fear of a lawsuit. The ADA attracts some of the most litigious motherfuckers out there, and there are plenty of lawyers unscrupulous and bloodthirsty enough to take on these cases. Business owners are put in a position where they must choose between being sued for millions of dollars or coughing up a few thousand to make the cantankerous cripple go away. And since the ADA bars people from demanding a disabled person prove they are in fact disabled, you get people like Arik Matatov pretending to be blind and wheelchair bound to shakedown people for tens of thousands of dollars.

A guy with big enough balls to tell people a fox is a service dog would definitely be the kind of person who would start filing legal papers if MFF had told him to get fucked. Granted they could have demanded a genetic test be performed on the animal to prove Fox McCripple was lying and win the case, but few people want to deal with the anxiety, headache, and expense of a lawsuit even if it's a slam dunk one. It would also bring up bad PR for the con.

I'm not trying to excuse MFF staff's decision to let a terrified, potentially rabid animal walk and shit around their con, but it seems like they were put in an unwinnable situation because of one cunt's need to show off.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (May 18, 2020)

nonnewtonian said:


> While stupidity did play a large role in this, I feel a lot of the staff's poor decision making came from fear of a lawsuit. The ADA attracts some of the most litigious motherfuckers out there, and there are plenty of lawyers unscrupulous and bloodthirsty enough to take on these cases. Business owners are put in a position where they must choose between being sued for millions of dollars or coughing up a few thousand to make the cantankerous cripple go away. And since the ADA bars people from demanding a disabled person prove they are in fact disabled, you get people like Arik Matatov pretending to be blind and wheelchair bound to shakedown people for tens of thousands of dollars.
> 
> A guy with big enough balls to tell people a fox is a service dog would definitely be the kind of person who would start filing legal papers if MFF had told him to get fucked. Granted they could have demanded a genetic test be performed on the animal to prove Fox McCripple was lying and win the case, but few people want to deal with the anxiety, headache, and expense of a lawsuit even if it's a slam dunk one. It would also bring up bad PR for the con.
> 
> I'm not trying to excuse MFF staff's decision to let a terrified, potentially rabid animal walk and shit around their con, but it seems like they were put in an unwinnable situation because of one cunt's need to show off.



I am actually rather curious and ask what would be the worst type of PR for the con?

1. They tell someone with a fake service animal to fuck off resulting in being sued for discrimination, which results in long expensive court cases just for the judge to agree with the con. Couple that with people on the internet screaming about ableism and how you can't judge people because disabled people never lie. 

2.Someone brings a fox to a con and it bites a bunch of people, prompting a rabies scare where con members have to go to the hospital to get shots and the animal in question is destroyed for testing. Any other animal brought has to be quarantined in case of exposure. Multiple people sue the con for breach of safety. Couple that with people on the internet screaming about animal abuse because the con didn't kick them out in time and it resulted in the animal being destroyed for rabies testing.

Personally I feel like a rabies scare would be the worst, but with this being about furies you can never count on there being logical thought processes being followed.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 18, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> I am actually rather curious and ask what would be the worst type of PR for the con?
> 
> 1. They tell someone with a fake service animal to fuck off resulting in being sued for discrimination, which results in long expensive court cases just for the judge to agree with the con. Couple that with people on the internet screaming about ableism and how you can't judge people because disabled people never lie.
> 
> ...


It looks like a "fucked if you do, fucked if you don't scenario which could have been solved by "we ban people per our discretion" clause. That may have caused some tard rages but at many normal events that how they deal with people who are probably going to be an issue.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (May 18, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> It looks like a "fucked if you do, fucked if you don't scenario which could have been solved by "we ban people per our discretion" clause. That may have caused some tard rages but at many normal events that how they deal with people who are probably going to be an issue.


Until you have some one who actually has a legit/legal Service Dog who gets banned and is able to claim "They were asking me illegal questions/saying I couldn't have my service dog here in violation of the ADA".


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 18, 2020)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> Until you have some one who actually has a legit/legal Service Dog who gets banned and is able to claim "They were asking me illegal questions/saying I couldn't have my service dog here in violation of the ADA".


... that's why you don't list the reason as "the service animal" but something inane, under the "per our discretion" clause.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (May 18, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> ... that's why you don't list the reason as "the service animal" but something inane, under the "per our discretion" clause.


It could be for something all together unrelated, but all the accusers need to do is convince the court (and/or the court of public opinion) that "per our discretion" is a lie to protect the Hotel. 

It happens with claims of racism too, like the star bucks thing from a few years back.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 18, 2020)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> It could be for something all together unrelated, but all the accusers need to do is convince the court (and/or the court of public opinion) that "per our discretion" is a lie to protect the Hotel.
> 
> It happens with claims of racism too, like the star bucks thing from a few years back.


IMHO, in this case in particular, I think it would fall under "you could p easily win this" if he did take it to court. A service exotic animal with little documentation where putting it in a crowd of people would clearly be detrimental to said animal is a case I would  put money on the courts settling with "yea, there was reason to tell this person not to show up.

I will concede that my position is a bit


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (May 18, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> IMHO, in this case in particular, I think it would fall under "you could p easily win this" if he did take it to court. A service exotic animal with little documentation where putting it in a crowd of people would clearly be detrimental to said animal is a case I would  put money on the courts settling with "yea, there was reason to tell this person not to show up.
> 
> I will concede that my position is a bit


Logically and legally yes since a Fox can not be a service animal per the ADA (provided its post 2010), but they had "papers" saying it was a dog, and well I can easily assume the first reaction of the front desk workers were "I'm not paid enough shit for this BS or to risk my job" if they were trained in service animals and if they were not "shit what do I do, I better not make waves".


----------



## Space Lobster Bat (May 19, 2020)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> Logically and legally yes since a Fox can not be a service animal per the ADA (provided its post 2010), but they had "papers" saying it was a dog, and well I can easily assume the first reaction of the front desk workers were "I'm not paid enough shit for this BS or to risk my job" if they were trained in service animals and if they were not "shit what do I do, I better not make waves".


I wouldn't be surprised at ALL if some of the staff did mention 'Hey, maybe we should ask the local police what to do about this' and they got shouted down for not wanting the police at a con because of RUMORS.

As far as I've been told, most volunteers at cons are told to not touch or confront or do ANYTHING that might make a guest upset; they're supposed to tell someone higher up on the chain and THOSE people decide what to do. Whether to kick it up higher or ignore it, or actually get someone who could do something about it. Even 'security' staff weren't supposed to do much; they're worse then mall cops.


----------



## LurkerDog (May 19, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> Any vet that does that to a fox needs to have their license revoked. Foxes are not domesticated. If some mouthbreathing furry is trying to get a fox passed off as an ESA dog you know exactly what they're trying to do.
> 
> That idiot is lucky someone didn't call animal control for a wild animal clearly being neglected. The ESA thing makes me MOTI.


Oh no absolutely. I dont even know who in the hell WOULD do that. But I do know its a thing. Odd thing, but a thing.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 19, 2020)

I'm surprised that we're almost 10 pages into this thread, and nobody has mentioned the story of Capital City Fur Con, which had its first event in January 2020. It was a smaller furry convention held in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania (I think roughly 400-ish people showed up), and I think it didn't get nearly as much coverage in terms of furry drama due to the small attendance. Surprisingly, most of the drama surrounding it wasn't from the furries who attended but from the ineptitude of the staff (similar to Dashcon's poor planning).

I'm still trying to piece together bits of it because there's not a lot of public information on the event, but here are a few highlights (I'm currently looking for concrete evidence, so a lot of this is currently rumor and speculation):

They chose the exact same weekend for the event as MAGfest, so a lot of furries decided they'd rather go to that.
There were *eight* separate guests of honor for the event, which was arguably high by any furcon standard. My theory was that the chair had a few people lined up as backup guests, but he asked all of them at once instead of waiting and everybody accepted.
Furries who arrived early to the hotel were apparently told: "don't suit in the hotel yet, there's a bunch of politicians staying late from the previous event and some of them are armed".
The con almost shut down before opening ceremonies because the con staff didn't pay an outstanding bill beforehand and the hotel demanded payment (this is very similar to what happened with Dashcon). They only managed to avoid shutdown because they reached out to Uncle Kage and he helped renegotiate the contract with the hotel.
The registration was broken for most of the first day, so the con ops let anybody anywhere without checking badges.
The entire schedule for panels was drastically changed about an hour before opening ceremonies and nobody knew when anything was being held. It resulted in multiple panels happening with the host(s) never showing up.
After CCFC ended, half of the staff immediately quit, and all of the remaining staff suddenly announced on social media that they were now working different positions and the chairman of the con changed like 3-4 times within 4 days. There was also mention of “debts that needed to be repaid” that was brought up several times in each announcement.
Apparently, some of the staff and/or guests of honor who were supposed to have their hotel rooms comped got stuck paying for their room.
There was a (now deleted) tweet from the CCFC twitter about two staff being banned for “insubordination” that I'm trying to find. I remember someone else on the staff saying this wasn't true and someone with access to the twitter being petty, but I'm still researching.

Again, I can't 100% confirm all of this since most of the drama isn't public knowledge or prominent on social media, but I'm doing some research and hopefully, I'll have a writeup later.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 19, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I'm surprised that we're almost 10 pages into this thread, and nobody has mentioned the story of Capital City Fur Con, which had its first event in January 2020. It was a smaller furry convention held in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania (I think roughly 400-ish people showed up), and I think it didn't get nearly as much coverage in terms of furry drama due to the small attendance. Surprisingly, most of the drama surrounding it wasn't from the furries who attended but from the ineptitude of the staff (similar to Dashcon's poor planning).
> 
> I'm still trying to piece together bits of it because there's not a lot of public information on the event, but here are a few highlights (I'm currently looking for concrete evidence, so a lot of this is currently rumor and speculation):
> 
> ...


If it's taken place in the last 5 years, there's bound to be documentation somewhere. Be sure to use Advanced Search on Twitter. If you know anyone with an account who was at the event, search for their handle + the dates the event took place. Should help you track things down. Good luck!


----------



## LurkerDog (May 20, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I'm surprised that we're almost 10 pages into this thread, and nobody has mentioned the story of Capital City Fur Con, which had its first event in January 2020. It was a smaller furry convention held in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania (I think roughly 400-ish people showed up), and I think it didn't get nearly as much coverage in terms of furry drama due to the small attendance. Surprisingly, most of the drama surrounding it wasn't from the furries who attended but from the ineptitude of the staff (similar to Dashcon's poor planning).
> 
> I'm still trying to piece together bits of it because there's not a lot of public information on the event, but here are a few highlights (I'm currently looking for concrete evidence, so a lot of this is currently rumor and speculation):
> 
> ...


I was in the CCFC Chat as all this shit happened and know of quite a few vendors personally who attended and HOLY SHIT. It was a mess. I'll recap a few things I do remember and this is going through their halfassed "Feedback Chat" that some admins left and I still have access to. I'll work on screenshotting the best bits and uploading them here soon.



Spoiler: LONG LIST OF SHIT




CCFC Owed 5k to the hotel on one of the first few days, publicly announced it and was begging for donations. Oble (Dealers Den Head) Went around asking for donations from the sellers of up to half of what they sold total. She proceeded to do this for the rest of the con weekend. 
Oble wandered around the dealers den with no shoes or socks, completely barefoot, bragging about her sales to all the other vendors and harassing them for donations for CCFC. 
CCFC had so many GOHs their first year even the staff didnt know all of them. Twilightsaint made an announcement on their instagram days before the con and was never announced prior. Con staff claim that they wanted to do a "surprise" GOH. 
Supposedly someone actually paid the 5k debt (Which was actually way higher than just 5k but the staff needed the 5k immediately to even continue the con) the con had, not just restructured the hotel's contract. My bets on TwilightSaint but I can't say.. Even the former staff I spoke to at the time wasnt allowed to say due to contract or some shit.
 CCFC staff defended their GOH list stating it would bring in more attendees. Which it obviously didnt. 
Con was born out of no where with only a year to plan everything. It was all rushed.
Con staff RAZETH claims that all first year cons are in debt. Attendees and staff of other cons state otherwise. 
Schedules were changed at random, including displayed as every panel starting and ending at 4:30 am for most the first day. Staff couldn't answer any questions related to that.
Staff Member Tripp made a statement that the overlapping event had armed guards that would shoot if needed. 
Some attendees asked for refunds before the event and weren't being paid back at all. 
Staff member Loveless releases confidential information. 
Planned Con in mere months. Supposedly a tweet stating they were looking at hotels and a week-month later had a contract. 
Bad dates. Same time as MAGfest.  Locals had no idea about this convention. Staff invited people off Howlr to attend. Lol.
Staff application forms made on jotform and were very vague. 
Mascot of CCFC (Bean) Is literally someones fursona. Nitro claims that Bean is "Not officially a mascot" 
Oble didn't care about the dealer list and let known scammers vend. She has a beware on her and etsy reviews are shit. Put herself right by the doors to increase her foot traffic and shit talk other vendors. 
Some Staff members were supposedly alt-right. No evidence of such but local groups banned them. Staff Member Sharky was banned for "unprofessional conduct on duty"... Supposedly a dick sucking contest and drinking on the clock. 
According to Tripp, no staff meetings were held, or they were at random. 
Oble is only allowed to leave staff if she signs a confidentiality contract. In other words, she can release personal information of all vendors and still be on staff because she didnt step down and sign their contract. Sounds like something youd have them sign... before being staff.. dont you think? 
According to Abzu, Oble has credit card info, addresses, names, tax forms and other sensitive info about every dealer. They have a history with Oble and don't trust her to keep it quiet. She also tried to sell her crap to other vendors. 
Odin wolf, public murrsuiter, is GOH. Even the staff didnt want to announce him. Odin joins the Feedback chat and gives the "Its not fair. I did that so long ago. Ive fought against people seeing me as that for so long now. Waah" speech. Everyone was over his shit. 
No one had any idea about parking. 6 different things were pinned and told to attendees and everyone was confused all weekend.





And the chat was closed soon after that. Open for about 3 days total before closed. I'll go through and screencap when I have spare time.


----------



## NadahFingah (May 20, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> I was in the CCFC Chat as all this shit happened and know of quite a few vendors personally who attended and HOLY SHIT. It was a mess. I'll recap a few things I do remember and this is going through their halfassed "Feedback Chat" that some admins left and I still have access to. I'll work on screenshotting the best bits and uploading them here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like if Dashcon and Tanacon had a baby with Down Syndrome.

EDIT: The more I thought about the dealer's room situation at this con the more actually mad I got, so I'll take all the hats you got. The person in charge of the dealer's room shouldn't have been allowed to set up their own booth in the first place. Anyone with 5 minutes of retail experience could tell you that's a blatant conflict of interest. But then there's all the other shit she pulled. Just imagine being a dealer there. You get there and only 400 people showed up. Half showed up broke and most of the other half are probably going to be either broke or close to broke by Saturday afternoon. Good luck making back the money you spent just to be there, let alone making any profit. Then the person who's supposed to be making sure everything in the dealer's room is running smoothly not only has her own booth, but set up hers at the entrance, so not only is she getting the most people walking by her, but she's probably shit talking you to try to steal customers from you. Then she has the *NERVE* to go around bragging about how much she's selling after going around the dealer's room and harassing everyone to give up *HALF THE MONEY THEY'RE PULLING IN* to keep the con running. And on top of that *YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT* because the people running the con had the absolutely galaxy brained idea of letting your personal information be handled by someone they knew was the kind of petty asshole who would *DOX YOU* for trying to start shit with them.

*FUCK*


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 20, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> I was in the CCFC Chat as all this shit happened and know of quite a few vendors personally who attended and HOLY SHIT. It was a mess. I'll recap a few things I do remember and this is going through their halfassed "Feedback Chat" that some admins left and I still have access to. I'll work on screenshotting the best bits and uploading them here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you still have access to the telegram chat, there's a feature from the desktop app that allows you to export an entire chat, including the media. It might be worth making a copy of it just in case.




EDIT: One of the (former) CCFC staff caught wind of the thread:



I believe Tripp handled social media and promotion for CCFC. I'm giving thought to reaching out and seeing what he has to say. Is there anything we'd like to ask him that wasn't already brought up by me or LurkerDog?


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (May 21, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I thought that disgusting hotel thing was 2018?
> View attachment 1292049
> Archive
> 
> ...



Funny thing is, shite hotels are kind of a thing for furry cons. ConFuzzled's certainly had its share, the Hinckley Island had mould growing on the window frames, a bunch wouldn't open.
Their venue before was the Britannia Country House in Manchester. If you know UK hotel chains, Britannia is all I need to say! Place was a tip. Carpet was *done*, holes in the wall covered with paintings, ceiling tiles falling on people... most of that hotel's takings are from renting it to the justice dept as a bail hostel.

Diaperfurs on constaff is a hell of a trope, geez I've worked a bunch and all but one had a huge number of pants-shitters in the top levels of the org chart. You can't say shit about it or you're forced out or called "intolerant".



Corn Flakes said:


> I think nowadays even furries realize that fracturing an existing convention is a bad idea. So a lot of them just "go with it" for the sake of just being convention staff _at all _at the end of the day. I don't get the allure (I wouldn't volunteer to be staff in _any_ convention, much less a furry one) but these guys seem to get a kick out of it. Maybe they get some perks we're not aware of.



Usually the goal is to get into an oversubscribed con by staffing a different con. NFC, EF and CFZ all have reciprocal agreements for eath other's staff. Get a staff or crew badge for one, you get to register for the other too well in advance of the great unwashed furfaggery. Power level but if you don't want to piss away an evening hitting F5...



Corn Flakes said:


> I think we would have heard a lot of drama about conventions using funds to buy art to their staff members (particularly directors and whatnot) instead of investing everything into the con itself if that was the case.



Nah they buy fursuits instead.




orig: https://twitter.com/furison/status/688326970711666688
arc: http://archive.md/fYhJA

this con needs jesus, y'all:




orig: https://twitter.com/CFzLive/status/1132570604132028416
arc: http://archive.md/T81MI

CFzlive is gold for cfz drama. Hell it's their own account... Con hashtags are good for a sperg spelunk too. #CFz2012, #CFz2013, you get the idea.


----------



## D.Va (May 21, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> Their venue before was the Britannia Country House in Manchester. If you know UK hotel chains, Britannia is all I need to say! Place was a tip. Carpet was *done*, holes in the wall covered with paintings, ceiling tiles falling on people... most of that hotel's takings are from renting it to the justice dept as a bail hostel.



Yeah that sounds like the Britannia chain alright. All their hotels are old 19th/early 20th century builds they spend as little as possible maintaining

I don't think it's been brought up in this thread, but there are several rumours of nepotism between CFz and EF when it comes to hotel bookings. I remember last year, EF's second/third tier hotel rooms were mysteriously sold out a couple days before hotel registration opened (it supposedly went to all the EF/CFz con staff).


----------



## LurkerDog (May 21, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> If you still have access to the telegram chat, there's a feature from the desktop app that allows you to export an entire chat, including the media. It might be worth making a copy of it just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll export it immediately.  I dont think there is anything we haven't covered, but may be a good idea to reach out? He may have more insight. As I remember in that "feedback" chat, he was banned from the local meets and/or the convention.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (May 21, 2020)

D.Va said:


> I don't think it's been brought up in this thread, but there are several rumours of nepotism between CFz and EF when it comes to hotel bookings. I remember last year, EF's second/third tier hotel rooms were mysteriously sold out a couple days before hotel registration opened (it supposedly went to all the EF/CFz con staff).



That'd be funny. EF and CFz used to share security staff. There was a big bustup and the "EuroConSecurity" project went boom in a big way. The staff sharing pretty much ended. TaniDaReal, Cheetah et al haven't been seen at ConFuzzled since 2014, maybe 2015.

If there's nepotism going on, it's pretty one sided.

The reciprocal agreement is between CFz, EF and NFC -- if all the NFC and CFz staff went, that'd eat up a lot of EF's room block.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 22, 2020)

Since Tripp showed interest in talking about the drama behind CCFC, I decided to reach out to him. After some back and forth conversation, Tripp was willing to introduce me to a few other people who were familiar with the event. This culminated in a discord call where they agreed to answer any questions that were brought up, so I asked them about every point that me and LurkerDog previously posted in the thread.

The chat consisted of four people altogether:
-Me
-Tripp, who handled social media and promotion for CCFC.
-Lifty, who was the original social media/promotion for CCFC. He’s done similar work for numerous conventions, most notably BronyCon. Ended up quitting around December 2019 and being replaced by Tripp.
-Sylox, who attended the event and was familiar with several of the staff. Also roomed with Sharky, the staff member who was later banned from CCFC.

Needless to say, it was a two-hour call of some of the most entertaining drama I've heard in years. I’m going to summarize it via multiple spoilers below because there’s a lot of fucking drama around the event, as well as Nitro, the CCFC's chairman.



Spoiler: CCFC Pre-planning (or lack of it)



-CCFC was founded by Nitro, a furry who apparently has an iffy reputation among the local furs. His only prior experience with conventions was working at a furry event in Ohio. Several people allege he stole $4,000 in donations from them but I don’t have any concrete evidence of this.
-Nitro handled all of the social media himself from when it was first announced in March 2019, up until August when Lifty was brought on.
-Lifty claims he got involved because he was friends with Nitro at the time and had done similar work in the past. He just finished up his remaining work for the final Bronycon shortly being offered the CCFC position.
-Nitro organized this entire event with less than 9 months of prep work from the original conception.
-They chose the same weekend as MAGfest because it was the only 4-day weekend the hotel didn’t have booked for another event within the next few months.
-Lifty claims that while he had access to the CCFC twitter, Nitro was spamming the DMs of literally every moderately popular furry he could think of asking if they’d like to be guests of honor. No seriously, he DM’d like 50+ furries a day for a week straight. That’s how they recruited every single one of their guests.
-None of the staff had any idea Nitro continued to invite guests of honor well after announcing the guests. He claimed “surprise” guests would draw in more attendees, even after the other staff told him that was fucking stupid.
-None of the staff has known that Uncle Kage was even invited until Nitro announced it as a “surprise guest”. When invited, Kage basically said, “why the hell not, I got nothing better to do that weekend anyways”.
-Lifty protested Odin Wolf being prominently featured in advertisements for CCFC due to Odin making murrsuiting videos in the past and that would reflect poorly on the con, but Nitro didn’t seem to care and gave the same “he used to do it but he doesn’t do it anymore so don’t judge him” argument Odin later made in the feedback chat.
-Nitro also used the shared CCFC twitter to follow a shitload of murrsuiters and AD accounts and yelled at Lifty when he unfollowed most of them and told Nitro how unprofessional that looked.
-Lifty finally quit early December (about a month before CCFC) after being fed up with Nitro constantly making decisions without consulting the rest of the staff.
-Tripp claims that Nitro was so desperate to hang out with other furs that he literally drove two hours to Tripp’s place after briefly chatting with him online once. While they were hanging out, Lifty calls Nitro and announces he’s quitting, argues with Nitro for a bit, and within a moment of the call ending, Nitro asks Tripp “hey do you want this position that just opened up?”
-Tripp admits he really only accepted because Nitro was his (kind-of) friend and he thought it would be a good hands-on experience for a future job (he’s currently in college)
-The online staff applications were really vague and Nitro never advertised the positions he was looking for. He also accepted volunteer applications with the exact same form and nobody was able to figure out what people were applying for.
-Nitro had this idea where every year of the convention, there’d be two mascots; some teal deer character I can’t remember the name of offhand, and a second brand new one that would only be used for that year. For 2020, he picked Bean and literally used convention money to commission a full fursuit of Bean for someone else to wear at the con. No suit of the teal deer is known to exist (or even be commissioned), and the guy who wore the Bean suit was told he gets to keep it since it won’t be used for 2021.
-Nitro has repeatedly claimed that Bean is "not officially a mascot" despite the character featuring prominently on CCFC 2020 merchandise.
-Nitro invited random furries he hooked up with on Howlr (Furry Tinder) to CCFC. No idea how many actually took him up on the offer but even his staff told him that idea was fucking stupid.





Spoiler: Convention time!



-The total number of staff they physically had at the hotel to run the entire event? Exactly 15 people. Tripp said pretty much everyone was overworked.
-The previous event at the hotel involved several state politicians. Tripp confirms he was asked to warn people not to suit until the event was over as armed guards were present and they didn’t want to risk someone getting hurt.
-CCFC was originally advertised as a 4-day event (Thursday to Sunday), but the overlapping political event caused all the Thursday events to be rescheduled (with the exception of the dance). Someone changed the schedule last minute to try to put the events back in, but fucked up royally and caused every Friday event on the hotel’s schedules to be listed at 4:30 am. No idea what events actually happened (if any). Several of discussion panels still happened, albeit without a host because the planned ones never showed up.
-CCFC had owed roughly $15K to the hotel that was supposed to be paid prior to the event. Nitro ignored this debt until hours before the con started, and was somehow able to convince the hotel to not shut down the event by scrambling with $5K with the promise the remaining would be paid post-con. Nitro literally got some random fursuiter to run around with a bucket soliciting donations.
-Those same furries would later be running around with buckets collecting money for The ALS Association (CCFC’s charity), raising confusion as to where the money went.
-Nitro repeatedly pressured Tripp to donate money from his personal savings to save the con, claiming it would make Tripp the “savior” for CCFC. Even after they hit the $5K goal. Tripp claims it was money that was set aside for school.
-The $5K was eventually obtained sometime on Thursday evening and the con is allowed to continue. Most of the con-goers had no knowledge that any of this was going on other than the buckets.
-The numerous claims brought up about Oble (Dealers Den head) being unprofessional, asking dealers for donations to keep the con running, prancing around barefoot, loudly shit-talking others, running her own booth in the den, and just being a difficult person? All true. Tripp had to field tons of complaints regarding her behavior at the event. Nitro refused to do anything about it or talk to her.
-Tripp confirms that none of the staff are publicly alt-right. He and Lifty also went into detail about Sharky’s CCFC ban; he was the head of security and was drinking heavily on the job, and while drinking he ignored a call for someone having a medical emergency (which was fortunately resolved by an EMT furry who happened to be there before it got worse).
-Tripp confirms that next to no staff meetings were held.
-The claim that Sharky started a “dick sucking contest”? Also true. He put up a sign on the front of the Con Ops doors saying something like “Dick sucking contest inquire within” while drunk as shit in Con Ops. Nitro made one of the only non-moronic decisions of CCFC by banning him over this.
-At some point, Loveless (staff) posted some confidential information in the feedback chat. Nitro claims it’s not a big deal as Loveless never signed any sort of non-disclosure. Tripp reveals the NONE of the staff were asked to sign any sort of non-disclosure of any kind, meaning that they could freely talk or share almost anything about the con. This includes Oble, who may or may not still have access to personal information from most of the dealers.
-Tripp’s birthday happened during CCFC, so during the guest of honor dinner, someone brought him cake and Oble, apropos of nothing, grabbed a chunk of it and smashed it in Tripp’s face. Several people commented on how insanely inappropriate it was for Oble to do that at a formal dinner event with someone she barely knew, but she didn’t care.





Spoiler: Post-CCFC



-The final number of people who attended was alleged to be around 380-400 people. Nitro claims that was his minimum goal. Yay?
-Tripp alleges that most of the staff were stuck paying for their rooms (they were supposed to be comped) and at least one guest of honor wasn’t compensated.
-People who pre-paid for a badge but ultimately didn’t attend were never refunded.
-Nitro immediately stepped down from his chairman position (making himself president) and announced that the new chairman was a DJ who played at one of the dances. About two days later, the DJ steps down as chairman and leaves, specifically noting the “toxic work environment”. Tripp claimed it was because of an argument regarding Sharky’s CCFC ban and Sharky was extremely adamant about coming back (Sharky was still allowed access to staff discussions for some reason).
-Most American conventions are labeled as a 501 nonprofit organization, but Lifty can’t find any evidence that CCFC was registered as one, let alone registered as anything.
-None of the staff can verify how much money was raised for the charity (suspected around $2K-3K) and nobody can find any evidence that anything was donated to the ALS foundation (CCFC’s supposed charity).
-Nitro still has a ton of unsold CCFC merch and the merch website has been in a perpetual “50% off flash sale” mode for the last 3 months. Nitro has since gained a reputation for constantly shilling the sale merch store in random furry telegram chats.
-One small positive; nearly all of the feedback from the convention attendees was very positive. Most of the people who weren’t involved with any of the staff or volunteers said they had a good time. A surprising number of kids attended it as their first furcon and said it was a good experience.
-The hotel was eventually paid back the outstanding amount, and Nitro expressed interest in doing a 2021 event. He signed a multi-year contract with the hotel, but it’s unknown if the hotel will be keen on letting them return.





Spoiler: #BlameNitro and closing summary



Nitro’s attempt at deflecting any criticism over himself or how poorly CCFC was planned is by claiming that “Blaming Nitro” is a meme. So if anything goes wrong, you totally should blame him, you guys! He even went so far as to get #BlameNitro merchandise made in time for CCFC (that nobody bought, lol). He had 200 “commemorative” ribbons made for two dollars each, and as of this writing, all 200 are still in stock on the CCFC merch page.

All three people I talked with have since cut ties completely with Nitro, and they all state that Nitro is the textbook definition of a clout-chaser. He’s constantly trying to align himself with furries more popular than him and offering expensive gifts or guests of honor spots to anyone who he thinks he can use for his benefit. He allegedly told Tripp that he hopes people will see CCFC as “his” convention in a way that people associate Kage with Anthrocon or Dragoneer with FA.
If any furries in or near Pennsylvania are reading this, do yourself a favor and stay as far away from Nitro as possible. Associating with Nitro or CCFC is entirely at the risk of your personal reputation and bank account.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (May 22, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> Funny thing is, shite hotels are kind of a thing for furry cons. ConFuzzled's certainly had its share, the Hinckley Island had mould growing on the window frames, a bunch wouldn't open.
> Their venue before was the Britannia Country House in Manchester. If you know UK hotel chains, Britannia is all I need to say! Place was a tip. Carpet was *done*, holes in the wall covered with paintings, ceiling tiles falling on people... most of that hotel's takings are from renting it to the justice dept as a bail hostel.
> 
> Diaperfurs on constaff is a hell of a trope, geez I've worked a bunch and all but one had a huge number of pants-shitters in the top levels of the org chart. You can't say shit about it or you're forced out or called "intolerant".
> ...


Imagine being such a shitty edge lord that you throw a Bible out of a window.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (May 22, 2020)

Having been acquainted with Nitro for a mercifully short amount of time, absolutely none of what I'm reading about him surprises me at all.  I met him through a friend of mine who, at the time, was close to him and was living with him.  Shortly after that, he commissioned a local friend of mine for artwork which never got paid for, despite numerous messages which basically boiled down to "you'll get your damn money, just finish my sketch and send it to me".   The local friend whom I mentioned was the one who was asked to design Bean (there wasn't much "design" involved since she wasn't able to give any input about the colors that were used), and from my understanding, she was lead to believe that Bean would be the only official mascot for the con, and nothing was brought up about having another official mascot until after the design was finalized.  

Not much I can add other than a commission Nitro never paid for and bad design choices, but through the friend who introduced me to Nitro and my other friend who was involved in designing the would-be mascot, I did get to see just enough of the inner workings of the con to know that it was going to be a clusterfuck.  I'm honestly surprised that it happened at all.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (May 22, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Imagine being such a shitty edge lord that you throw a Bible out of a window.



You assume they're trying to be edge lords... more often they're barely 18 and drunk on cheap beer and peer pressure.



Pinball 2000 said:


> Most of the people who weren’t involved with any of the staff or volunteers said they had a good time.



Literally the success barometer for con staff here. We fucked up but nobody noticed.


----------



## LurkerDog (May 22, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Since Tripp showed interest in talking about the drama behind CCFC, I decided to reach out to him. After some back and forth conversation, Tripp was willing to introduce me to a few other people who were familiar with the event. This culminated in a discord call where they agreed to answer any questions that were brought up, so I asked them about every point that me and LurkerDog previously posted in the thread.
> 
> The chat consisted of four people altogether:
> -Me
> ...


A lot of this was in the Feedback chat, let me attach that below. But man this is even funnier. Fuckin Nitro. Hopefully the attached works, if it doesn't my apologies. I haven't uploaded shit here before.


----------



## billydero (May 22, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> Funny thing is, shite hotels are kind of a thing for furry cons. ConFuzzled's certainly had its share, the Hinckley Island had mould growing on the window frames, a bunch wouldn't open.
> Their venue before was the Britannia Country House in Manchester. If you know UK hotel chains, Britannia is all I need to say! Place was a tip. Carpet was *done*, holes in the wall covered with paintings, ceiling tiles falling on people... most of that hotel's takings are from renting it to the justice dept as a bail hostel.
> 
> Diaperfurs on constaff is a hell of a trope, geez I've worked a bunch and all but one had a huge number of pants-shitters in the top levels of the org chart. You can't say shit about it or you're forced out or called "intolerant".
> ...



Considering how either squalid, or just cheap most of the furry residences I’ve seen are, you would think that they would be perfectly at home in a shitty hotel. Perhaps they are.

Seriously, I am having the biggest laugh over CCFC. Given that convention fail, crash and burn is common and well documented, you would think these guys would be better prepared and would look to other examples to know how not to fuck it up.

These being furries, though, learning from past mistakes isn’t one of their characteristics.


----------



## Randomcatgirl (May 22, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> A lot of this was in the Feedback chat, let me attach that below. But man this is even funnier. Fuckin Nitro. Hopefully the attached works, if it doesn't my apologies. I haven't uploaded shit here before.


put that whole chat export foldr into a zip file so it has the other stuff that supports it like pictures and formats


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 22, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> It's like if Dashcon and Tanacon had a baby with Down Syndrome.
> 
> EDIT: The more I thought about the dealer's room situation at this con the more actually mad I got, so I'll take all the hats you got. The person in charge of the dealer's room shouldn't have been allowed to set up their own booth in the first place. Anyone with 5 minutes of retail experience could tell you that's a blatant conflict of interest. But then there's all the other shit she pulled. Just imagine being a dealer there. You get there and only 400 people showed up. Half showed up broke and most of the other half are probably going to be either broke or close to broke by Saturday afternoon. Good luck making back the money you spent just to be there, let alone making any profit. Then the person who's supposed to be making sure everything in the dealer's room is running smoothly not only has her own booth, but set up hers at the entrance, so not only is she getting the most people walking by her, but she's probably shit talking you to try to steal customers from you. Then she has the *NERVE* to go around bragging about how much she's selling after going around the dealer's room and harassing everyone to give up *HALF THE MONEY THEY'RE PULLING IN* to keep the con running. And on top of that *YOU CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT* because the people running the con had the absolutely galaxy brained idea of letting your personal information be handled by someone they knew was the kind of petty asshole who would *DOX YOU* for trying to start shit with them.
> 
> *FUCK*


Just read this. What in the actual fuck? How come that person doesn't have a thread here? If they're that retarded at a one-off event, they're bound to have a history of being exceptional outside of it


----------



## omori (May 23, 2020)

Can’t remember the name of the group but I recall a party group (“something” crue/crew) got into hot water some 5-6 years ago for pushing the furniture in the hotel room they were staying in into the balcony to make room for shenanigans and completely ruined it when it rained. I wanna say this was BLFC.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 23, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Can’t remember the name of the group but I recall a party group (“something” crue/crew) got into hot water some 5-6 years ago for pushing the furniture in the hotel room they were staying in into the balcony to make room for shenanigans and completely ruined it when it rained. I wanna say this was BLFC.


It's either Adventure or Awoo. Both suffix "Cru", spelled as such.


----------



## omori (May 23, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> It's either Adventure or Awoo. Both suffix "Cru", spelled as such.


Thanks for jogging my memory! Found this in the prawst thread.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (May 23, 2020)

billydero said:


> Seriously, I am having the biggest laugh over CCFC. Given that convention fail, crash and burn is common and well documented, you would think these guys would be better prepared and would look to other examples to know how not to fuck it up.
> 
> These being furries, though, learning from past mistakes isn’t one of their characteristics.



Keep an eye on JFTW if you like con failure. Their starting line in 2015 was "we're better than Confuzzled".
Don't get me wrong, they're the only UK con with decent food, but they're run like CCFC and have a ton of drama. Far more than you'd expect for a 200 fuzzball con in Filton, a place in the orbit of Bristol which is famous only for being the home of Thales Defence and Qinetiq. Their Holiday Inn is very much used to high-rollers in the defence industry turning up and is priced to match...

- Most of their attendees are staff, or staff-plus-ones. There's a running joke about all the rooms at Eurofurence going to staff... well at JFTW it's actually provably true. Except they've never sold out their room block.

- The former chairman was forced out in 2017. The new chair filled the staff with their mates and wanted to be The Most Exceptional Furrie In Durr Land by running a con.

- Former chairman (who up to that point was on good terms with the con) was at the con in 2017 and made a huge charity donation in the auction (he's easily good for it). The new chairman has a huge public grudge match with former-chair and their partner and cancels all of their bids. The bidding dropped from over £1000 to £100. The bidsheet was in a public area of the con, so everyone saw the crossed-out bids, the ex-chair's name and badge number, and the chairman's initials next to the strike. I hear it was being discussed openly on the con floor.

Pro tip, fucking up the charity collection is a great way to get furries to hate you.

- Attendance peaked in 2017 (the ex chair's last year) at 317. In 2018 it crashed to 203. They crept back to 233 in 2019, and just managed to squeak to 211 this year before the COVID cancellation (https://jftw.org/whos-coming/ -- http://archive.md/LicFx)

- 2018 again. The last dance was quiet (more like dead) because everyone was socializing in the bar. So the DJ spat his dummy out and threatened to walk. The exceptional con chair storms into the bar and demands the projector be turned off and everyone go to the dance.
Did everyone go to the dance? Nah, they went to their rooms to pack.

- Right now JFTW's £17,000 in the hole (see https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/09668582/filing-history), in an expensive venue next to a bunch of defence companies. With the aforementioned Very Much Loaded sugardaddy ex chairman out of the picture, they've been racking up debt like a gambling addict in Las Vegas.

- Not con staff related but still funny. 4AM fire alarm. Guy called Silver Gunn gets pissed off that his GF dumped him (he's worth a thread in himself). So he stalks his ex-GF and her new BF, sticks a glass to their bedroom door. Gets on the radar of con sec for that. The last night of the con, he does the same stunt with the glass and overhears the two of them fucking each other stupid. Exceptionality alert, he pulls the fire alarm. Then pulls another, which trips the alarm in the whole hotel. The icing on the cake is, he was happy to tell the story to anyone who asked -- and was even happy about it.

Guy was banned from JFTW and Scotiacon for five years. For Peak Exceptional, ConFuzzled only gave him a one-year ban. Furcation didn't even bother. Seems even fucking with safety equipment won't get the UK crew to agree.


ConFuzzled managed to at least scrape together a 70% refund (plus a full refund from the hotel) post COVID. JFTW told folks that if they wanted a refund, they'd have to sell their ticket to a friend: https://jftw.org/covid19/ (http://archive.md/1lzeP)

Needless to say this has been the talk of all 50 of their non-staff attendees. A lot of people who paid by card are talking privately about charging back through their banks. But hey, furs are talking about doing that to Confuzzled so....



Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Can’t remember the name of the group but I recall a party group (“something” crue/crew) got into hot water some 5-6 years ago for pushing the furniture in the hotel room they were staying in into the balcony to make room for shenanigans and completely ruined it when it rained. I wanna say this was BLFC.



Prawst's drama gang, Adventurecru.

Of which the UK "CFZ Party Cru" was a feeble copy which turned into a bad troll group and eventually imploded. At least Prawst is funny to watch.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 23, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> - Not con staff related but still funny. 4AM fire alarm. Guy called Silver Gunn gets pissed off that his GF dumped him (he's worth a thread in himself). So he stalks his ex-GF and her new BF, sticks a glass to their bedroom door. Gets on the radar of con sec for that. The last night of the con, he does the same stunt with the glass and overhears the two of them fucking each other stupid. Exceptionality alert, he pulls the fire alarm. Then pulls another, which trips the alarm in the whole hotel. The icing on the cake is, he was happy to tell the story to anyone who asked -- and was even happy about it.



He eavesdropped on his ex to see if she was fucking, and when he heard her fucking, he became so angry that he pulled fire alarms until the entire hotel was evacuated?

Dude's going to fucking kill someone.


----------



## D.Va (May 23, 2020)

The UK is a terrible venue for furry cons in the first place. CFz is using the largest hotel they can find which actually has convention space, and it's an aging Hilton in the middle of nowhere. The NEC gouge the fuck out of anyone who goes to their restaurants, because there's literally nothing else around unless you take transport.

It might as well be hosted in London where there's more shit to do. There would be less poor people, but that generally means less gross people so it's basically a win-win.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (May 24, 2020)

D.Va said:


> The UK is a terrible venue for furry cons in the first place. CFz is using the largest hotel they can find which actually has convention space, and it's an aging Hilton in the middle of nowhere. The NEC gouge the fuck out of anyone who goes to their restaurants, because there's literally nothing else around unless you take transport.
> 
> It might as well be hosted in London where there's more shit to do. There would be less poor people, but that generally means less gross people so it's basically a win-win.



That hotel's the largest UK conference centre hotel outside of London. You're right about there being more to do in London and it'd be a better experience for attendees in nearly every way except price.

Confuzzled's staff have a pathological hatred of the idea of moving the con anywhere near London though. The staff and directors are convinced (and have been for years) that moving to London would kill the con. People wouldn't pay for it etc (hell, I'd buy a day ticket for shits and giggles). Many staff have threatened to resign if it ever did. The bitching and infighting over it contributed to two years of senior people leaving and vowing never to come back.

It's more likely to save the con. That Hilton is falling to pieces, the overflow hotel (a Crowne Plaza) is in much better shape. Hilton are milking it for as much profit as possible before it falls down or gets shut down. CFz ran with only one working elevator last year, and several panel rooms flooded. A move to London would be a huge improvement just because you can't get away with shit like that as a hotel there. It's a key marketplace to the point where most Travelodges have on-site restaurants.

CFz has no shortage of disgruntled ex staff, the trick is getting them to talk.

Furblefox would be a good one. And Tryst, Rizzorat, Nall and crew. All have had issues with the way the con's run and been very shouty about it on the Twitters.


----------



## D.Va (May 24, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> That hotel's the largest UK conference centre hotel outside of London. You're right about there being more to do in London and it'd be a better experience for attendees in nearly every way except price.
> 
> Confuzzled's staff have a pathological hatred of the idea of moving the con anywhere near London though. The staff and directors are convinced (and have been for years) that moving to London would kill the con. People wouldn't pay for it etc (hell, I'd buy a day ticket for shits and giggles).



It's such a dumb hang-up. If someone is so financially fucked they can't afford paying a little more to go to a convention that takes place _once a year_, they can't afford to go to conventions in the first place. The suiters obviously have money so they'll be fine, and the dealer den guys are happy because they get wealthier clientèle. The losses are NEETs who produce nothing at all. You don't want these people at your con. They bring nothing of value, financially or technically.

Since the NEC je.ws everyone who goes near it anyway, I can't think of what would even _be_ that much more pricey. The only thing I can think of is hotel rates, but London is better off because of the sheer volume of cheap airbnb rentals.

Foreign visitors also exist, and being somewhere near Heathrow would be far better for logistics than an airport that only does Daily Mail reader holiday destinations, but that's just my POV.


----------



## Labhraidh (May 25, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Having been acquainted with Nitro for a mercifully short amount of time



I know Nitro too.

I would drop his Dox but he did that himself:

https://twitter.com/CapitalFur/status/1185738734257528834 and http://archive.md/Po9Bo


 

Before I continue, I want to drop details about Saphy.  He is an equally shitty person and a Director of Furlandia and RAIN.  His fetish is to join furry Telegram groups for states he does not live in under the guise of “I travel a lot”.  Then start drama.   Here are his dox:



Spoiler: Saphy aka Richard Thomas



Real Name: Richard Thomas
Location: Portland, Oregon

Aliases: Saphy, Saph, Saphykitten, Saphron, and Bappypaws

Wikifur: https://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Saph and http://archive.md/lURqm

Socials:
https://twitter.com/bigolbappypaws and http://archive.md/wip/CiIw6
https://www.facebook.com/saphykitten and https://archive.vn/Iy1qh
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/saphykitten/
https://saphykitten.livejournal.com/profile
https://www.youtube.com/user/Saphykitten

We can talk more about him later.



Back to Nitro (Matthew Soltys)

He worked as an “IT Supervisor” at Six Flags for awhile.

LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-soltys-a642316b/ and https://archive.vn/e5xvB



Resume: https://djmsolentertainment.wixsite.com/resume 

 

His RL pic:


There were rumors that he was evicted for not paying his rent so I looked at the PA Courts website. https://ujsportal.pacourts.us/CaseInformation.aspx and his landlord sued him for $144.  I don’t know why he was sued for such a small amount, but the damages were more than the amount which means he really fucked up.

lawsuit.pdf

The rest the comments about him here speak for themselves.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 25, 2020)

I'm honestly shocked we don't have a thread on Nitro yet. From what I've heard secondhand, most furs who attend furmeets in Pennsylvania regularly have encountered him at least once. Most of the people who simply attended CCFC generally had a good time, so that's probably why CCFC and Nitro didn't get the same amount of hate online compared to something more visible, eg the guy who brought an actual fox to MFF.

Granted, compared to other furry lolcows there's no evidence of Nitro creeping on kids or abusing animals (which honestly is a really low bar to judge furries, but that's a discussion for another day), but his ability to burn bridges with everyone who gave him the benefit of the doubt and rack up huge debts is nothing short of impressive.



Spoiler: Some bonus CCFC trivia I forgot to include in my earlier writeup



-Nitro didn't explicitly ban kink stuff like pup masks or ABDL stuff, but it worked out because other than like 2-3 people wearing the hoods, nobody wore anything inappropriate so it mostly worked out by chance.
-One of the guests of honor was the same tiktok fur who made that furpocalypse video I mentioned in an earlier post. Nothing really funny about that, just thought it was an amusing connection.
-The final bill owed to the hotel was penalized with extra fees and fines for three separate incidents;
1) The previously mentioned agreement on Thursday night to pay 5K upfront and the rest after the con.
2) The hotel staff had to re-clean everything because the con staff left a big mess. I've been told this was mostly because the con staff didn't have nearly enough time or manpower to get it done reasonably well.
3) Taking too long to pay the hotel back, so the hotel slapped on a late fee
-Nitro personally ships out all the unsold merchandise on the CCFC store page. If you buy anything from it, you are willingly giving Nitro your dox.





Spoiler: CCFC stuff I found on twitter



This was one of the only tweets I could find mentioning (archive) the $5K debt on Thursday night


Here's a better photo of Nitro Nitro's BF (archive) posing with a local news station. I heard the final news report was a pretty uneventful fluff piece, I'll look into finding it later


The con book was never printed and only exists as a digital file (archive). I've heard this was because it wasn't ordered in time but don't know that for a fact. There doesn't seem to be a way to download it on their site, so here's the link to read it online


I found the post (archive) by the CCFC DJ announcing he was quitting as chairman two days after Nitro forced it on him. It lines up with what was already known and I honestly can't blame the guy for quitting. Flynne also reposted it to their twitter (archive) but I'm not embedding it since it's completely identical


Another furry pointed out (archive) that a local Harrisburg paper that advertises all the local events had no mention of CCFC:


This furry claims (archive) that he contacted Nitro for a refund that he never got. Nitro allegedly sent him a voicemail saying "it's coming eventually" that was posted on Soundcloud. I've downloaded the file and attached it to this post for archiving reasons


Shortly after CCFC, there were plans (archive) to start a CCFC fundraiser specifically to cover debt and to cover a 2021 event. I have no idea if this actually happened or not, but it's written by the DJ between the two days he was chairman:



Here's Oble (Dealer's Den head) posting a photo (archive) of their booth, confirming the conflict of interest and was right next to the main entrance to the Dealer's Den:


#blamenitro (archive)


----------



## Randomcatgirl (May 25, 2020)

""Here's a better photo of Nitro (archive) posing with a local news station. I heard the final news report was a pretty uneventful fluff piece, I'll look into finding it later""
View attachment 1320951View attachment 1320953


thats not nitro, thats his BF that handles the money 
nitros new fursuit




nitro irl


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 26, 2020)

Randomcatgirl said:


> thats not nitro, thats his BF that handles the money


Oops, my mistake. I went back and edited my post to reflect that.


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 26, 2020)

I get the feeling Denver's furry con scene is going to be always cursed. A furry made a megapost about DenFur's hotel issues and apparently the hotel is a badly run, falling apart place kept afloat by events like the furcon.



			https://archive.fo/XCTHe


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 26, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I get the feeling Denver's furry con scene is going to be always cursed. A furry made a megapost about DenFur's hotel issues and apparently the hotel is a badly run, falling apart place kept afloat by events like the furcon.
> View attachment 1321571View attachment 1321572View attachment 1321577
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/XCTHe


Reg was HOW MUCH?! For WHAT size of a con?

I balk at paying anything north of $60 for a registration at a west coast con with people there and shit to do. $70 for essentially Babby's First Furry Con is highway robbery.


----------



## LurkerDog (May 26, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I get the feeling Denver's furry con scene is going to be always cursed. A furry made a megapost about DenFur's hotel issues and apparently the hotel is a badly run, falling apart place kept afloat by events like the furcon.
> View attachment 1321571View attachment 1321572View attachment 1321577
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/XCTHe


Idk why everyone always forgets that the fuckin con was funded by stolen money from lemonbrat which was settled privately and is now "being paid back." Ive spoken to several workers of lemonbrat... They havent barely seen anything, Treble is a fucking mess as it is, going as far as driving in his car in fursuit and pulling the "its totally safe guys!" card when people called him out. Im hoping the Corgi Cons fail. They also only banned Growly for clout, including the Raiders (which Foxler supposedly even emailed ahead of time to make sure that they were allowed at the convention and then promptly escorted out upon arrival. Meaning he paid for his hotel room, reg, etc... and then got booted despite having a statement from Denfur saying otherwise. I swear there was pics before of the letter. I'll have to dig around some..
And don't get me wrong, Im glad they booted the problematic people, but at least do it for something other than clout?


Edit to include some recent Saphy bull. Saphy runs a LOT of NSFW con chats disguised under some bullshit company. Recently in the NSFW BLFC one, there's obviously no chatter considering the con is postponed to October and its typically 2 people speaking to each other in the group. Saphy came in and decided to state there were "complaints" that only those 2 people were talking and proceeded to BAN them from the other NSFW chats they run. Then, use it as a bargaining chip to allow them back in. Both got back in under the promise they wont speak about Saphy banning them in the first place. (What?) And last night, some random person who has barely talked came in bitching about only 2 people speaking again, which there was around 5-7 if we're being fair.. and Saphy piped up again that the person has a point. Everyone basically ignored Saphy and the random person and kept talking. Douchebag admin? I think so.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 26, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> Idk why everyone always forgets that the fuckin con was funded by stolen money from lemonbrat which was settled privately and is now "being paid back." Ive spoken to several workers of lemonbrat... They havent barely seen anything, Treble is a fucking mess as it is, going as far as driving in his car in fursuit and pulling the "its totally safe guys!" card when people called him out. Im hoping the Corgi Cons fail. They also only banned Growly for clout, including the Raiders (which Foxler supposedly even emailed ahead of time to make sure that they were allowed at the convention and then promptly escorted out upon arrival. Meaning he paid for his hotel room, reg, etc... and then got booted despite having a statement from Denfur saying otherwise. I swear there was pics before of the letter. I'll have to dig around some..
> And don't get me wrong, Im glad they booted the problematic people, but at least do it for something other than clout?


I don't doubt that's why it was done but you got anything to back that up?


----------



## LurkerDog (May 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I don't doubt that's why it was done but you got anything to back that up?





			http://www.nerdandtie.com/2018/12/04/lemonbrat-has-filed-suit-against-former-employee-and-con-runner-corey-wood/
		



			https://cookcountyrecord.com/stories/511648649-lemonbrat-alleges-financial-manager-diverted-more-than-40-000-in-funds
		

*(*Don't kill me. Archive doesn't work for me for some reason!)  There was a like.. court site that mentioned more, it'd be somewhere in the Drama thread. 


Spoiler
















Chromatic Collector said:


> I don't think they ever banned him. I think it was just assumed that he might've been since he was part of the original crew that Treble and friends overthrew and took the con from.
> 
> From what I've heard, there was no public "ban list," and that one of the higher ups working registration, Alofoxx, was unaware of any bans. GSFC were probably planning on banning him in case he showed up so they could play hero and get easy support from the community like they did with Denfur. Same shit different con: no one, _including Foxler_, was prebanned...and then Foxler shows up and gets banned.
> 
> ...





Just some shit I've snagged from other threads and such.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 26, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> http://www.nerdandtie.com/2018/12/04/lemonbrat-has-filed-suit-against-former-employee-and-con-runner-corey-wood/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nerd & Tie Archive
Cook County Record Archive

They were already archived so dw about it. If you're using Brave or Chrome as your browser btw, I suggest installing Archive Today's browser plugin. Saves me a lot of time.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (May 26, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I get the feeling Denver's furry con scene is going to be always cursed. A furry made a megapost about DenFur's hotel issues and apparently the hotel is a badly run, falling apart place kept afloat by events like the furcon.
> View attachment 1321571View attachment 1321572View attachment 1321577
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/XCTHe



Having been to DenFur both years (and the last year of RMFC, although I don't recall any hotel-related incidents that year), I can confirm that the Crowne Plaza DIA is a shithole.  The convention center layout is terrible, and you have a mile of narrow hallways with very little temperature control, save for a few ad hoc cooling stations, between the hotel and the rooms for the main attractions.   Both years of DenFur we got stuck with rooms that had an air conditioner that didn't work, and it took several days, several calls to the front desk, and several techs who didn't give a shit about fixing the problem before we got someone who knew what he was doing to come in and actually fix it the right way (it was the same tech both years, and it's a shame to see him working at such a crappy hotel).  I saw that the above tweets mentioned room cooling issues as well, and we talked to several people who were in the same boat.  Last year we reserved a room well in advance that was supposed to have two queen beds since we had a friend staying with us, but when we got there we were told that room service was way behind on prepping rooms so we'd have to wait a few hours before our room was ready, and after waiting those few hours, we ended up with the Hobson's choice of a room with a single bed and a pull-out couch or waiting for a room that may not become available all weekend (the room we originally reserved, of course).  

About the only good thing about the hotel was that, at least as far as I can remember, the slow-ass elevators never broke.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 26, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Having been to DenFur both years (and the last year of RMFC, although I don't recall any hotel-related incidents that year), I can confirm that the Crowne Plaza DIA is a shithole.  The convention center layout is terrible, and you have a mile of narrow hallways with very little temperature control, save for a few ad hoc cooling stations, between the hotel and the rooms for the main attractions.   Both years of DenFur we got stuck with rooms that had an air conditioner that didn't work, and it took several days, several calls to the front desk, and several techs who didn't give a shit about fixing the problem before we got someone who knew what he was doing to come in and actually fix it the right way (it was the same tech both years, and it's a shame to see him working at such a crappy hotel).  I saw that the above tweets mentioned room cooling issues as well, and we talked to several people who were in the same boat.  Last year we reserved a room well in advance that was supposed to have two queen beds since we had a friend staying with us, but when we got there we were told that room service was way behind on prepping rooms so we'd have to wait a few hours before our room was ready, and after waiting those few hours, we ended up with the Hobson's choice of a room with a single bed and a pull-out couch or waiting for a room that may not become available all weekend (the room we originally reserved, of course).
> 
> About the only good thing about the hotel was that, at least as far as I can remember, the slow-ass elevators never broke.


If you were local you shoulda pitched a fit and got your money back. I've never been to CO but I've been told it can get pretty hot over there. I live in an incredibly warm climate and know the struggles of no AC. 
FUCK.
THAT.
I'd be going full Karen mode on a manager by that point.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (May 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> If you were local you shoulda pitched a fit and got your money back. I've never been to CO but I've been told it can get pretty hot over there. I live in an incredibly warm climate and know the struggles of no AC.
> FUCK.
> THAT.
> I'd be going full Karen mode on a manager by that point.



I did complain enough to at least get some of the room cost compensated, but I probably could've pushed harder and gotten more back.  I'll admit I'm a bit of a pushover when it comes to stuff like that.  

Denver is definitely still hot in early August, and it didn't help that everyone in our room had full suits, so that added another layer to the hell that was being in those rooms.   I'm surprised nobody overheated to the point of needing medical attention.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 26, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> I did complain enough to at least get some of the room cost compensated, but I probably could've pushed harder and gotten more back.  I'll admit I'm a bit of a pushover when it comes to stuff like that.
> 
> Denver is definitely still hot in early August, and it didn't help that everyone in our room had full suits, so that added another layer to the hell that was being in those rooms.   I'm surprised nobody overheated to the point of needing medical attention.


I can be a pushover when it's only MYSELF being inconvenienced but if I'm in a group with people & EVERYONE is suffering, you better believe I'm going to make staff suffer until everyone gets what they want / need.

Really sorry that happened to you lot but at least no one needed to go to the hospital.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 26, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> They also only banned Growly for clout, including the Raiders (which Foxler supposedly even emailed ahead of time to make sure that they were allowed at the convention and then promptly escorted out upon arrival. Meaning he paid for his hotel room, reg, etc... and then got booted despite having a statement from Denfur saying otherwise. I swear there was pics before of the letter. I'll have to dig around some..
> And don't get me wrong, Im glad they booted the problematic people, but at least do it for something other than clout?


I have no love for Foxler or anybody else involved with him, but jesus christ.  When you openly fuck somebody over as a publicity stunt, it says more about your character than about the target’s.


----------



## omori (May 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> If you were local you shoulda pitched a fit and got your money back. I've never been to CO but I've been told it can get pretty hot over there. I live in an incredibly warm climate and know the struggles of no AC.
> FUCK.
> THAT.
> I'd be going full Karen mode on a manager by that point.


I’d complain even more so when its an entire hotel full of walking carpets, double fuck that.


----------



## billydero (May 27, 2020)

Not to derail things but a sidebar question: we've had a few posts elsewhere in Animal Control on Antheria, 2 Gryphon's very fail vanity con. Does it make sense to move to this thread?


----------



## who dare wins? (May 27, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> That hotel's the largest UK conference centre hotel outside of London. You're right about there being more to do in London and it'd be a better experience for attendees in nearly every way except price.
> 
> Confuzzled's staff have a pathological hatred of the idea of moving the con anywhere near London though. The staff and directors are convinced (and have been for years) that moving to London would kill the con. People wouldn't pay for it etc (hell, I'd buy a day ticket for shits and giggles). Many staff have threatened to resign if it ever did. The bitching and infighting over it contributed to two years of senior people leaving and vowing never to come back.
> 
> ...


the only reason not to move to London is probably the amount of gangs in London. stabbings go on 24/7 and eastern London has gangs that enforce sharia law or some shit like that, which would therefore mean the furries would probably get shanked or killed. but that won't be the reason because "dats raycist" plus you can hire private security. 


I also have a bit of a question, what happened to the dude who was on telegram who was making home made mustard gas and dythemelmecury? I remember hearing about that mid last year but the group was shut down and I never heard about it after. on this topic, why aren't cons targeted by any seigefags/ schizo /pol/ guys? ive heard multiple cons have security thats more just people power projecting and since drugging is a major problem you could put cyanide in peoples drinks or just drug them and kill them like that one UAE prince. you can rate this horrifying/autistic but genuinely there have been threats but no one has actually done shit


----------



## Oni_boltie (May 27, 2020)

Ah furpoc 2019, good time. 

Place was a shit show. I'm surprised no one talked about Furpocs pool situation. 

See the hotel had this indoor pool, and we'll it definitely fit the theme of horrifying. The bottom was blotchy with some unidentifiable substance. People began to speculate that it was mold and thus began the "Moldy Woldy" speculation. The hotel was extremely old, so it seemed just like wear and tear but it was pretty black.. pretty disgusting. 

As most good furry cons, they advertised a photo booth where you could go get pictures. It was a corner, in the middle of bumfuck hallway nowhere land held their photoroom. A corner that only held one spotlight, a Walmart scarecrow and other cheap items as "props" it was pathetic. No photographer there to take pictures, just a vacant corner. 

Good times.. good times!


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 27, 2020)

BlueCoyote tweets about Denfur. Reiterates much of what has been said here but still posting here for brevity.


Spoiler: Archive







Archive


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 27, 2020)

who dare wins? said:


> on this topic, why aren't cons targeted by any seigefags/ schizo /pol/ guys? ive heard multiple cons have security thats more just people power projecting and since drugging is a major problem you could put cyanide in peoples drinks or just drug them and kill them like that one UAE prince. you can rate this horrifying/autistic but genuinely there have been threats but no one has actually done shit


Because a lot of /pol/ speds are LARPers who post online about direct action and fighting the system while eating hot pockets in their mom's basement. When the one Synagogue shooting happened the shooter was complaining about how everyone just stood around LARPing or arguing about what good optics were, ending his rant before the shooting with "Screw your optics, I'm going in". The New Zealand shooter also was hoping he'd start a war with a mass shooting. Despite this, neither of them influenced many people to actually attack places like that.

There's also the fact that tactics like gassing a con and whatnot are too high iq for people who have terror plans like "kill a bunch of unarmed old people in a church to save the white race".


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 27, 2020)

Looks like Furpocalypse 2020 is officially cancelled, though not because of the gross hotel (they had a much nicer one lined up for this year), but because of COVID.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 27, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I get the feeling Denver's furry con scene is going to be always cursed. A furry made a megapost about DenFur's hotel issues and apparently the hotel is a badly run, falling apart place kept afloat by events like the furcon.
> View attachment 1321571View attachment 1321572View attachment 1321577
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/XCTHe


Ah, I just saw this. For some reason, archive today didn't show that the tweet was archived yet - hence why I posted. Sorry about that


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 27, 2020)

With all the conventions closed, you think they'll just host it online?


----------



## TheWatchfulFurfag (May 27, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> With all the conventions closed, you think they'll just host it online?



Some already are, if I recall.


----------



## Racoober (May 27, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> With all the conventions closed, you think they'll just host it online?


They hosted some VR chat fur con just a couple days ago iirc


----------



## NadahFingah (May 29, 2020)

Oni_boltie said:


> Ah furpoc 2019, good time.
> 
> Place was a shit show. I'm surprised no one talked about Furpocs pool situation.
> 
> ...


I mentioned the pool briefly in my long post, and it gets shown briefly in the vine in the spoiler here. I'd say I'm surprised the hotel let the pool get that bad right before the only event they were hosting that year if it wasn't for every other problem with the hotel that year.

I didn't know about the photo booth situation. That or someone mentioned it while I was there and I forgot. Hopefully that was mostly on the shitty hotel and not the con itself, though there's no reason to not having a photographer there, because you'd think by the time your con is old enough to drive (if you count the years as FurFright and consider that pretty much everyone on Furpoc staff are former FurFright staff) you'd have figured out how to set up a decent con photo booth.


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (May 29, 2020)

Oni_boltie said:


> Ah furpoc 2019, good time.
> 
> Place was a shit show. I'm surprised no one talked about Furpocs pool situation.
> 
> ...



The black stuff would be black algae. Pool owner's nightmare. Shit is so hard to get rid of, but pretty easy to prevent if, y'know, you take care of your pool.


----------



## who dare wins? (May 30, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> Because a lot of /pol/ speds are LARPers who post online about direct action and fighting the system while eating hot pockets in their mom's basement. When the one Synagogue shooting happened the shooter was complaining about how everyone just stood around LARPing or arguing about what good optics were, ending his rant before the shooting with "Screw your optics, I'm going in". The New Zealand shooter also was hoping he'd start a war with a mass shooting. Despite this, neither of them influenced many people to actually attack places like that.
> 
> There's also the fact that tactics like gassing a con and whatnot are too high iq for people who have terror plans like "kill a bunch of unarmed old people in a church to save the white race".


huh, you are true in how the far right seems quite divided overall. however some seigefag is going to try to shoot up a furry convention within the next several years due to the rapid growth of the far right


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (May 30, 2020)

I remembered "a happening" in FWA 2017, where someone was raped and police had to intervene immediately. What did the animals in the con do?

Just make it as an entire butt of a joke, thinking its a drug bust. Sorry for the phone-screen since it is from a Telegram chat.


But I guess this is just a normal occurence in FWA? I just find it massively convenient that the con-goers immediately scream "drug bust" as soon a single strand of police (or swat team, hello FWA 2016) appear in the premises. Though it just shows what little care the FWA staff has, or always did.


----------



## who dare wins? (May 30, 2020)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> I remembered "a happening" in FWA 2017, where someone was raped and police had to intervene immediately. What did the animals in the con do?
> 
> Just make it as an entire butt of a joke, thinking its a drug bust. Sorry for the phone-screen since it is from a Telegram chat.
> View attachment 1332952
> ...


Jesus fucking christ. how in the actual fuck does one chant or even think of doing that anyway? I understand that drugs seem to be a big problem at the convention, but thats just acting like a fucking dick


----------



## Pukebucket (Jun 1, 2020)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> I remembered "a happening" in FWA 2017, where someone was raped and police had to intervene immediately. What did the animals in the con do?
> 
> Just make it as an entire butt of a joke, thinking its a drug bust. Sorry for the phone-screen since it is from a Telegram chat.
> View attachment 1332952
> ...





who dare wins? said:


> Jesus fucking christ. how in the actual fuck does one chant or even think of doing that anyway? I understand that drugs seem to be a big problem at the convention, but thats just acting like a fucking dick


Drugs are a massive problem at furry conventions from what I understand; never forget Rainfurrest's cardboard boxes full of nitrous oxide and the three other drug-related incidents that year. The fact that the majority of people there assumed it was a drug bust when there could've been literally any other reason for the cops to be there is definitely a tell also; despite endless annual bitching about how dealers "ruin the 'con", the same people will gladly turn around to buy these drugs to make their room parties a little bit spicier. The only reason the supply exists is because there is a demand.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jun 1, 2020)

So we just gonna ignore the whole dichotomy of performative, armchair political furries on twitter saying ACAB, but then straight up laughing at other furs getting arrested by the cops?

ACAB! ... until a plushie gets stolen

or there's a chance to ridicule someone in a situation with the cops you know nothing about...

or when someone gets slipped rape drugs at a room party...

or there's a literal attack at a fur con...

And I get it, *ACAB isn't meant to be literal*. It's meant to draw attention to the injustices of the system and it's SO much easier to relate and digest it with that in mind.

But furs being hypocrites at the first opportunity of being shallow, mean spirited shits and then posing like they're real activists and allies the disgust du jour lately.

EDIT: and it's not like any of them would have the stones to do anything about rape and animal torture on their own in the fandom without the cops. They'll cheer then too, and with good reason.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Jun 5, 2020)

Making note of a smaller con drama I saw in Furry General a few years ago.
OP: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-2182911
FWA 2017, depending on who to believe this was a case of Furries littering as usual or those dang dirty trolls invoking the spirit of Rainfurrest 2015.


Spoiler: Have some Archives:



Largest Tweet on it.
Archive
Screencap of anything archive did not capture.
Archive of another tweet.
If you seen the Internet Historian on RF then you have seen this image already:
https://archive.md/9EFzx
Some random furfag mentioning it.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 5, 2020)

@Catch Your Breath 
Anything interesting come out the oklacon that got mentioned by the rain furrest attendees?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 6, 2020)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> @Catch Your Breath
> Anything interesting come out the oklacon that got mentioned by the rain furrest attendees?


Never looked into it...

I'm going to be up front with everyone here since there's also a lot of people outside the Farms who have been trying to contact me: I'm on a bit of a break right now for my mental health. I'm still _here_ on the Farms but I'm not digging into anything at the moment. Lot on my mind atm so I'm taking a while to decompress rather than stressing myself out more about shit.
Feelsbadman.
There have been some good tips coming out of this thread but I just haven't had the mental energy to look into it. Think I just overwhelmed myself with too much at once by doing this thread + Growly's thread less than a week apart (though most of the work overlapped, just the formatting was a bitch).

Hope everyone understands. Not like I'm getting paid for this shit so even though the work _is _important to me, I'm not going to force myself to continue when I'm not feeling up to it. Good way to burn out.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 6, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Never looked into it...
> 
> I'm going to be up front with everyone here since there's also a lot of people outside the Farms who have been trying to contact me: I'm on a bit of a break right now for my mental health. I'm still _here_ on the Farms but I'm not digging into anything at the moment. Lot on my mind atm so I'm taking a while to decompress rather than stressing myself out more about shit.
> Feelsbadman.
> ...


Take your time, dude. You make very high-quality threads, no one can bemoan you for needing a break.

Besides, even though everybody has been ignoring [uwu cowona] lately, the cons are going to take a long time to resume so this thread can afford to slow down (as it already did!).


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 6, 2020)

My God the smell of it. Wu Flu is bad in some ways, but not having this stuff is a gain.


----------



## Randomcatgirl (Jun 11, 2020)

CCFC calls it quit, Good job Nitro, you are a failure



			https://twitter.com/CapitalFur/status/1271235135116115970?s=19


----------



## Randomcatgirl (Jun 11, 2020)

Oble defending herself on the nitro issue


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 12, 2020)

Holy FUCK, I just found out about CCFC getting in huge shit. I'll make another more researched post later, but I want to summarize what happened right now. First off, I'm not sure if the final tweet was archived before Nitro wiped the account (as well as his own) so here's a screenshot for posterity:


So if you all remember, a few weeks ago, I managed to get in contact with a few former CCFC staff who caught wind that Kiwis were talking about the event in this thread. They seemed willing to talk, so I decided to reach out and personally chatted with a few of them, which I then wrote a huge-ass writeup on for Kiwi Farms. If you haven't read that yet, I strongly recommend checking it out first to get context for how poorly Nitro ran the event. But for the sake of convenience, I want to highlight this part: 


Pinball 2000 said:


> -Most American conventions are labeled as a 501 nonprofit organization, but Lifty can’t find any evidence that CCFC was registered as one, let alone registered as anything.
> -None of the staff can verify how much money was raised for the charity (suspected around $2K-3K) and nobody can find any evidence that anything was donated to the ALS foundation (CCFC’s supposed charity).



So from what I can tell, Tripp (who was one of the staff I talked with) decided to finally make a public call-out about it on Twitter (archive) to which Nitro responded to by going into Delete Fucking Everything mode, which is not at all suspicious. Most of what Tripp wrote here is pretty much identical to my earlier writeup but I'm going to include it here:


I'm currently going through archived posts and I'll have a more fleshed-out post later, but for now:


Spoiler: CCFC drama summarized


----------



## LurkerDog (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Holy FUCK, I just found out about CCFC getting in huge shit. I'll make another more researched post later, but I want to summarize what happened right now. First off, I'm not sure if the final tweet was archived before Nitro wiped the account (as well as his own) so here's a screenshot for posterity:
> View attachment 1369918
> 
> So if you all remember, a few weeks ago, I managed to get in contact with a few former CCFC staff who caught wind that Kiwis were talking about the event in this thread. They seemed willing to talk, so I decided to reach out and personally chatted with a few of them, which I then wrote a huge-ass writeup on for Kiwi Farms. If you haven't read that yet, I strongly recommend checking it out first to get context for how poorly Nitro ran the event. But for the sake of convenience, I want to highlight this part:
> ...


From lurking in a few chats, some lolcows themselves, including Saphy, have decided to take matters into their own hands for clout  to spread awareness. As many people do when they have little to no connection to a subject under fire, right?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 12, 2020)

I reached out to Tripp again, he said he would be willing to do another Q&A for the Farms. I also managed to get into contact with two other people with very intimate knowledge of CCFC who only agreed to talk on the condition of anonymity. While I can't say who they are, I can verify the two anons are not any of the clout-chasers previously mentioned a few posts ago.

If anyone here has any questions you want to ask, let me know and I'll see about getting another writeup organized within the next day or two.


----------



## NadahFingah (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Holy FUCK, I just found out about CCFC getting in huge shit. I'll make another more researched post later, but I want to summarize what happened right now. First off, I'm not sure if the final tweet was archived before Nitro wiped the account (as well as his own) so here's a screenshot for posterity:
> View attachment 1369918
> 
> So if you all remember, a few weeks ago, I managed to get in contact with a few former CCFC staff who caught wind that Kiwis were talking about the event in this thread. They seemed willing to talk, so I decided to reach out and personally chatted with a few of them, which I then wrote a huge-ass writeup on for Kiwi Farms. If you haven't read that yet, I strongly recommend checking it out first to get context for how poorly Nitro ran the event. But for the sake of convenience, I want to highlight this part:
> ...



This aged like milk.

EDIT: So someone archived his Twitter, but it looks like he didn't spew any tard cum before went into DFE.


----------



## Plaguemine (Jun 12, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> View attachment 1369950



Am I the only one that feels bad for the guy a bit but then completely throws it out the window when I see that he used his college money to pay for anything furry? Im sorry, but anyone that uses that money for anything BUT college is a retard of the highest order. You cant file bankruptcy, the interest can be what ever-when ever. Your better off trying for a normal loan of sorts or really any other option. 

So congrats, you used your college money and got screwed, how were you surprised?  Its not like this is hidden knowledge, why would you do this!?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 12, 2020)

So something just occurred to me.
Isn't Further Confusion's parent organization a 501(c)(3)? Then what are they doing posting stuff like this? (Archive)
In case you're confused as to what I'm talking about.
And their parent company's website.

Do we have any lawyer Kiwis? It'd be hilarious if the ones reeing about Trump's tax returns were themselves busted for tax evasion.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jun 12, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> So something just occurred to me.
> Isn't Further Confusion's parent organization a 501(c)(3)? Then what are they doing posting stuff like this? (Archive)
> In case you're confused as to what I'm talking about.
> And their parent company's website.
> ...


This is a fucking laugh and a half considering cons have resisted the push for more diverse programming and especially DJs at dance events for *checks notes* going on ten years now. The fandom is lousy with generic dogfucking bro-step DJs like Tekfox and Firr. They literally all play the same dated, uninspired drum and base crap and the crowds eat it up because most of them don't give a shit what's playing as long as they feel like they're getting a safe social experience with other furs.

These guys can't find DJ work outside the fandom for the same reason 2 isn't a real comedian.

I'm all for actually making the fandom more inclusive of BIPoC, I just 

1. Don't know what that push would look like (other than listening to them more often) 
And 
2. Most furs don't really give a shit beyond posing for social clout. It's not a priority in their lives OR a lived experience. 

The furry fandom is VERY hwhite and crusty and that is the direction it'll probably stick to because people aren't in it for racial justice or social equity. They're there to jack off to cartoons and dog dicks.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 12, 2020)

Plaguemine said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for the guy a bit but then completely throws it out the window when I see that he used his college money to pay for anything furry? Im sorry, but anyone that uses that money for anything BUT college is a retard of the highest order. You cant file bankruptcy, the interest can be what ever-when ever. Your better off trying for a normal loan of sorts or really any other option.
> 
> So congrats, you used your college money and got screwed, how were you surprised?  Its not like this is hidden knowledge, why would you do this!?



Tripp shared a post to clarify that he offered the 15K, but he didn't actually send it (although he was really close to). Here's what happened regarding that:


----------



## LurkerDog (Jun 12, 2020)

Randomcatgirl said:


> Oble defending herself on the nitro issue
> View attachment 1369797
> View attachment 1369798
> View attachment 1369806


Are we all gonna turn a blind eye to the point she made of "to barricade the doors?" For.. WHAT?


----------



## D.Va (Jun 12, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> So something just occurred to me.
> Isn't Further Confusion's parent organization a 501(c)(3)? Then what are they doing posting stuff like this? (Archive)
> In case you're confused as to what I'm talking about.
> And their parent company's website.
> ...



how are they promoting a specific political candidate?


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 12, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> The fandom is lousy with generic dogfucking bro-step DJs like Tekfox and Firr. They literally all play the same dated, uninspired drum and base crap and the crowds eat it up because most of them don't give a shit what's playing as long as they feel like they're getting a safe social experience with other furs.


Last year's FWA was probably one of the few cons that didn't grab some musician from outside the fandom and most of the ones in the fandom don't even have a chance of making it outside the fandom. Before Lapfox/Renard was canceled for the groping thing all the way back in the early 2010s he was probably one of the few furry musicians who had a chance of making it outside the fandom. He also drew extra large crowds at Anthrocon as well. Then that happened and his opportunities dried up.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 12, 2020)

D.Va said:


> how are they promoting a specific political candidate?


I'm pretty sure Joe Biden is the presumptive nominee by now.


----------



## D.Va (Jun 12, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> I'm pretty sure Joe Biden is the presumptive nominee by now.


you're really gonna need to point this out clearly because I'm not seeing where they are endorsing Biden. you just linked a tweet with the BLM page unless there's something obvious I'm missing


----------



## billydero (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not sure if this goes here, but - Anthrocon's taking their turn to kowtow down to BLM:





Something tells me that down on their knees sucking cock is a VERY familiar experience for the AC board. Hope they remembered to put down a pillow.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 16, 2020)

billydero said:


> I'm not sure if this goes here, but - Anthrocon's taking their turn to kowtow down to BLM:
> 
> View attachment 1379737
> 
> Something tells me that down on their knees sucking cock is a VERY familiar experience for the AC board. Hope they remembered to put down a pillow.


FE's announcement was even better. They want you to educate yourself by watching John Fucking Oliver, along with trying to get more PoC guests and all.


			https://archive.fo/wip/3ogPM
		



> We will be making a specific initiative, both reactive and proactive, to engage members of the community who feel unheard in order to identify challenges for our event on a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watching furcons turn into woke banworld is going to be fun to watch from afar.


----------



## billydero (Jun 16, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> Watching furcons turn into woke banworld is going to be fun to watch from afar.



First, I will state for the record that John Oliver's a complete tool and the only time I enjoyed his work was when he was getting dumped on by the lead characters in "Community".

And second - watching the entire fandom turn into woke banworld, and the resulting cancelling of some very annoying furries, is going to be very popcorn-worthy.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 16, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> I'm pretty sure Joe Biden is the presumptive nominee by now.



If you donate to Black Lives Matter, it will take you to Act Blue, which funnels money into democrat candidates.



billydero said:


> I'm not sure if this goes here, but - Anthrocon's taking their turn to kowtow down to BLM:
> 
> View attachment 1379737
> 
> Something tells me that down on their knees sucking cock is a VERY familiar experience for the AC board. Hope they remembered to put down a pillow.



Does AC even have any black people on staff?


----------



## billydero (Jun 16, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> If you donate to Black Lives Matter, it will take you to Act Blue, which funnels money into democrat candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> Does AC even have any black people on staff?



None that I know of, other than Witchiebunny. I'm pretty sure the board of directors is all white, and the chairman Kage is, of course, so there's probably some white savior going on here I'm sure.


----------



## NadahFingah (Jun 16, 2020)

billydero said:


> None that I know of, other than Witchiebunny. I'm pretty sure the board of directors is all white, and the chairman Kage is, of course, so there's probably some white savior going on here I'm sure.


To my knowledge they're all whiter than cream cheese.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 16, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> To my knowledge they're all whiter than cream cheese.


----------



## OffRecord (Jun 16, 2020)

billydero said:


> I'm not sure if this goes here, but - Anthrocon's taking their turn to kowtow down to BLM:
> 
> View attachment 1379737
> 
> Something tells me that down on their knees sucking cock is a VERY familiar experience for the AC board. Hope they remembered to put down a pillow.



Probably the last allies on Earth the Black community would want or need standing with them.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 16, 2020)

billydero said:


> I'm not sure if this goes here, but - Anthrocon's taking their turn to kowtow down to BLM:
> 
> View attachment 1379737
> 
> Something tells me that down on their knees sucking cock is a VERY familiar experience for the AC board. Hope they remembered to put down a pillow.


It belongs here lol if it's anything relating to conventions, it should be here for future reference. Them doing this is really no surprise to anyone who read the OP. What happened at RMFC should be the big indicator that this was what's next to come. I just wish they tackled their pedophile / zoophile problem with as much fervor as they did this. Maybe some real change would come out of it.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 16, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> It belongs here lol if it's anything relating to conventions, it should be here for future reference. Them doing this is really no surprise to anyone who read the OP. What happened at RMFC should be the big indicator that this was what's next to come. I just wish they tackled their pedophile / zoophile problem with as much fervor as they did this. Maybe some real change would come out of it.


The aftermath of the Zoosadist leaks was good progress that some cons actually were giving a shit about banning offenders, while others clearly assumed the problem would go away.


----------



## billydero (Jun 17, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> The aftermath of the Zoosadist leaks was good progress that some cons actually were giving a shit about banning offenders, while others clearly assumed the problem would go away.



This is true. Though (and I think I said this before in another thread...) with the kink and furry people I've had the displeasure of knowing, I find they're loathe to react to or condemn zoosadists, pedos, etc because near as I can tell, that condemnation comes too close to kinkshaming in their minds.

Kind of a 'well if we throw out the zoosadists then we toss out the zoophiles and how long before they come for me and MY kink??' attitude. So, I'm not holding my breath to see any more significant changes in how cons handle the Kero's and Growly's and God knows whomever else is out there.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 17, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> The aftermath of the Zoosadist leaks was good progress that some cons actually were giving a shit about banning offenders, while others clearly assumed the problem would go away.





billydero said:


> This is true. Though (and I think I said this before in another thread...) with the kink and furry people I've had the displeasure of knowing, I find they're loathe to react to or condemn zoosadists, pedos, etc because near as I can tell, that condemnation comes too close to kinkshaming in their minds.
> 
> Kind of a 'well if we throw out the zoosadists then we toss out the zoophiles and how long before they come for me and MY kink??' attitude. So, I'm not holding my breath to see any more significant changes in how cons handle the Kero's and Growly's and God knows whomever else is out there.



I disagree with both of you simply because of two examples:
Growly and Sangie.

Growly had to get arrested AGAIN in order to be banned from a handful of conventions. Even on that front, it was mostly the smaller, local conventions which were leading the way. Now that he's gotten popped again, there are STILL more mainstream events which have yet to actually revoke his status. We'll see how things go if the Pandemic ever ends in the US but I'm not exactly hopeful.

Sangie... I don't even recall if he's been banned from ANY convention. He probably has but the fact he was still able to attend any convention at all after the Zoo leaks should speak volumes. He was already convicted on pedophilia charges as well but we still saw him attending events in 2019. 

There's something seriously wrong with the group of people running the larger conventions in the US that definitely needs more acknowledgement - not just by the forums but also by the Furry Fandom at large.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 17, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I disagree with both of you simply because of two examples:
> Growly and Sangie.
> 
> Growly had to get arrested AGAIN in order to be banned from a handful of conventions. Even on that front, it was mostly the smaller, local conventions which were leading the way. Now that he's gotten popped again, there are STILL more mainstream events which have yet to actually revoke his status. We'll see how things go if the Pandemic ever ends in the US but I'm not exactly hopeful.
> ...


Yea but the fandom would rather stick their heads in the ground (or up their own ass) and pretend nothing happened to those people because uwu dey so cute and cuddwy and dey contwibute~!


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 17, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Yea but the fandom would rather stick their heads in the ground (or up their own ass) and pretend nothing happened to those people because uwu dey so cute and cuddwy and dey contwibute~!


I think another element that comes into play is that these people have and maintain relationships with those who are in positions of power. We know Growly was friends with Dragoneer for the longest time. I'm sure Sangie has connections too, otherwise he wouldn't have been able to get a vendor booth last year.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 17, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I think another element that comes into play is that these people have and maintain relationships with those who are in positions of power. We know Growly was friends with Dragoneer for the longest time. I'm sure Sangie has connections too, otherwise he wouldn't have been able to get a vendor booth last year.


Speaking of Dragoneer, I'm surprised NO ONE has even mentioned about Dragoneer being a cub fucker. I mean he was featured in that Softpaws thing.


----------



## D.Va (Jun 18, 2020)

Convention bans don't practically achieve much more than lip service, frankly. There are plenty of people who ghost conventions if they aren't interested in panels or the dealer dens. A banned con attendee can turn up and walk around the hotel space and there's nothing they can do about it.

It's up to con attendees to perform some vigilantism if they want to keep the undesirables out, but that puts their own asses on the line. It's best to not start fights unless you're absolutely sure there's going to be no repercussions.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 18, 2020)

I just noticed this thread was pinned. Was going to ask about doing that so thanks to whomever did!


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 18, 2020)

I'd post this in the drama thread but since this has to do with Corgi Events (known for Denfur, Sin City Murr Con, Golden State Fur Con, Aquatifur, and Painted Desert Fur Con) I'm posting it here. The drama began when a former Corgi Events staff member had a breakup/restraining order and lost her fursuits:



			https://archive.fo/ELgTr
		


Apparently the guy was removed from Corgi Events staff and is a pending felon:









						🌲Timber & The Summer Vibes☀️ on Twitter: "@BooblesFennec Do not enga…
					

archived 18 Jun 2020 20:44:54 UTC




					archive.fo
				




The guy involved:









						Top of the word barking on Twitter: "Folks look, I am not allowed to …
					

archived 18 Jun 2020 20:45:23 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Others are saying that she's lying and that Corgi Events staff are trying to character assassinate a furry:









						Salem @ ACAB on Twitter: "Take this with a grain of salt. I have info…
					

archived 18 Jun 2020 20:48:11 UTC




					archive.fo
				











						Salem @ ACAB on Twitter: "Also keep in mind she name drips her allege…
					

archived 18 Jun 2020 20:50:07 UTC




					archive.fo
				






Catch Your Breath said:


> I just noticed this thread was pinned. Was going to ask about doing that so thanks to whomever did!


I was planning to for a while (since it's one of those threads that deserves it) and just got around to it now. Especially since it seems con drama never ends.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 18, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I'd post this in the drama thread but since this has to do with Corgi Events (known for Denfur, Sin City Murr Con, Golden State Fur Con, Aquatifur, and Painted Desert Fur Con) I'm posting it here. The drama began when a former Corgi Events staff member had a breakup/restraining order and lost her fursuits:
> View attachment 1387205View attachment 1387206
> 
> 
> ...


Boobles struck me as kind of weird when I came across her during the Growly thread.

More fucking drama. Some dude claimed to be a doctor but it turns out he works at a call center. Furries very unhappy.



Spoiler: Caps + Archives









archive.md is having a fucking stroke so the archive is not only incomplete but split up. Sorry.

Archive
Archive
Archive


----------



## LurkerDog (Jun 18, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I'd post this in the drama thread but since this has to do with Corgi Events (known for Denfur, Sin City Murr Con, Golden State Fur Con, Aquatifur, and Painted Desert Fur Con) I'm posting it here. The drama began when a former Corgi Events staff member had a breakup/restraining order and lost her fursuits:
> View attachment 1387205View attachment 1387206
> 
> 
> ...


Take what Salem takes with a HEAPING pile of salt. They like to twist things and cause drama where there is none, a lot of which I've seen the person under blast blatantly dismiss it and Salem throw a fit over them dismissing the claims. I'd personally love to see both sides, if anyone would want to maybe step up and see if he'd respond? I know we've spoken to some former staff of CCFC and such. 

Personally, I've heard through the grapevines that Bryant was abusive, but furries tend to like to throw words around for pity, so I can't completely say.


----------



## Racoober (Jun 19, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I'd post this in the drama thread but since this has to do with Corgi Events (known for Denfur, Sin City Murr Con, Golden State Fur Con, Aquatifur, and Painted Desert Fur Con) I'm posting it here. The drama began when a former Corgi Events staff member had a breakup/restraining order and lost her fursuits:
> View attachment 1387205View attachment 1387206
> 
> 
> ...


Ah geeze ... A bit of a PL but I've known Bubbles and Bryant for a long while now. Based on my own personal experiences with and what I've heard from my friends Bryant definitely has anger issues. 
As for Bubbles, she's definitely more sane than Bryant and I'd be more inclined to believe her side of the story, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Jun 19, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> View attachment 1387611



ConStaffWatch was one of Connor Goodwolf's millions of alts. Guy's even got his own thread. Looks like he's chasing clout again.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 20, 2020)

Some Australian con can't do security and had an open pdf file online with registration info:








						FurDU on Twitter: "https://t.co/ZLKgSVYlrd" / Twitter
					

archived 20 Jun 2020 04:30:50 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Racoober (Jun 20, 2020)

Some interesting information about Bryant.

Edit: added another screen cap


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 20, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Some interesting information about Bryant.
> View attachment 1391598View attachment 1391601
> Edit: added another screen cap


Wait, how significant of an age gap are we talking here...?


----------



## Racoober (Jun 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Wait, how significant of an age gap are we talking here...?


I can't imagine it being too crazy. Possibly 5 or 8 years? Bryant didn't seem that much older than her from what I remember.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 21, 2020)

This is an older post but I feel the need to cross-post it here as PAWCon has had its foot in its mouth quite often. Might be worth going back and covering all the shit they've rustled.



goldengirl said:


> Bitching on a forum isn't accomplishing much, if you're serious then look into this.
> 
> *After Sangie was outed in the Zoosadist leaks in 2018 he was vendor at Midwest Furfest and a small con in San Jose CA called Pawcon.*
> 
> ...



Don't know much about AZFC but if they're willing to let Sangie still have a booth in 2019, it can't be good


Solomon Goldsmith said:


> Spotted vending at AZFC.
> 
> View attachment 986510View attachment 986511


----------



## LurkerDog (Jun 21, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Wait, how significant of an age gap are we talking here...?


 From what I've been told/seen.. Hes supposedly in his 40s with Bubbles being around 24.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone got a link to an anon fileshare site? Had a disgruntled con staffer drop some dox on my lap and wanna share the love!

It's pretty shit but has staff meeting recordings. Yanno if any of you wanted to listen to what the troons running furcons say behind closed doors?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 22, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> Anyone got a link to an anon fileshare site? Had a disgruntled con staffer drop some dox on my lap and wanna share the love!
> 
> It's pretty shit but has staff meeting recordings. Yanno if any of you wanted to listen to what the troons running furcons say behind closed doors?


Why not just directly upload them here?


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Jun 22, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Why not just directly upload them here?



It's a good couple of gigs of stuff.

Although I could upload some snippets...


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 22, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> It's a good couple of gigs of stuff.
> 
> Although I could upload some snippets...


Snippets would be nice but if you already have it uploaded to here that works as well.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Jun 22, 2020)

First part. Been handed a drop of the UK Furry Event Organisers chat by a source who was fucked off and walked. Hilarious drama. Working on the con stuff, some of it's PL.

EDIT- attachment didn't attach. Here's Mega.


			https://mega.nz/file/CUNFjSKL#schhBlKZ6vdAEjJ6zF-Dxqdf5WTpfzYtTBjFQESXQsI


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jun 22, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> From what I've been told/seen.. Hes supposedly in his 40s with Bubbles being around 24.



He recently turned 40, and I believe Bubbles is 26.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 23, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> He recently turned 40, and I believe Bubbles is 26.


I know " half your age + 7 " is a rule of thought people claim to follow but he still missed the mark by a year. Creepy regardless of the fact.


----------



## BlazikenLover (Jun 23, 2020)

The plush one is hilarious, saw a furfag screeching about it last year and being super supportive of that mentally ill faggot, a day later and he went "nvm dude likes cub, fuck them". They turn onto each other so fast.
A shame most cons will be cancelled this year, I enjoy these trashfires.


----------



## omori (Jun 23, 2020)

BlazikenLover said:


> The plush one is hilarious, saw a furfag screeching about it last year and being super supportive of that mentally ill faggot, a day later and he went "nvm dude likes cub, fuck them". They turn onto each other so fast.
> A shame most cons will be cancelled this year, I enjoy these trashfires.


Watching it go down in real time via twitter was _amazing._


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 24, 2020)

So, it's been a couple of weeks since Capital City Fur Con (CCFC) folded and Nitro went into DFE mode, so I think it's time to bring up some updates regarding that.

For those who are just hearing about this event now, I'd strongly recommend reading these older posts in the thread by me and LurkerDog to get the whole background, the TLDR summary is this:


> -CCFC was a convention that happened in early 2020, it was started by Nitro (Matthew Soltys) mostly so he could brag about having his own event.
> -Everything was poorly planned and understaffed, Nitro chased away several qualified people and didn't hire nearly enough replacement people to fill in the gaps.
> -The convention nearly got shut down the first night because he never paid an outstanding debt owed to the hotel.
> -None of the staff or guests of honor were comped for their rooms or travel despite being promised otherwise.
> ...




Shortly after this last bit of drama, I managed to get in contact with two people who had very intimate knowledge of the event and were initially willing to share on the condition of anonymity. However, they've both unfortunately since decided they didn't want to leak anything as one of them is allegedly planning to take legal action against Nitro. So instead, I thought I'd archive some of the drama and stories that popped up on social media.

Let this set the tone for the rest of this post (Archive):





Furry lawyer Boozy Badger made a good twitter thread summarizing a lot of what happened and how boned Nitro is for misappropriating the money (and a smaller followup here). Here's both threads:


Spoiler: a really long thread







Dixie was making a list of how much money furcons had raised for charity, they originally contacted Nitro back in January shortly after the con ended and asked how much was raised for charity, they were told $4,000:


Odin Wolf (who was a guest of honor) confirms CCFC never comped him:


Another furry contacts Nitro about the donations drama, also claims that Nitro tried to pressure them into sex during CCFC:


Faulty confirms they helped design the mascot, weren't paid, and their art was heavily referenced by another artist (who presumably weren't paid either:



Shadow here was a former friend of Nitro's who helped do some early promotion for CCFC and shared his story:

The video he posted is right here, but since it's 12 minutes of a fursuiter talking in a full suit, I'm going to summarize it, and I strongly recommend reading this one because it's probably the juiciest bit in this post:


> -Shadow says Nitro is solely to blame for CCFC fucking up as bad as it did
> -A lot of people thought the convention was going to crash and burn before it even started, Shadow included
> -The biggest problem was gross financial mismanagement
> -He brings up the near-shutdown Thursday night; Nitro told Shadow that he had the money sitting in a bank account but there was "some issue in the bank" and it was all the bank's fault that he couldn't pull it out fast enough to pay the hotel, so the only way to save the convention would be if someone was willing to put their credit card down for the hotel "as a placeholder".
> ...




To top all of this off, someone got in contact with me and claimed Nitro tried to groom them 2-3 years ago. They weren't able to provide any evidence to back this up, so take this one with a grain of salt. I'm going to spoiler this one since I can't definitively prove it.


Spoiler: accusations of Nitro grooming someone







Bonus unrelated (but still really funny) drama: Nitro commissions artwork, doesn't credit the original artist, and claims it's drawn by a popular artist. said artist immediately denies it and Nitro tries to hide this (archive):


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Jun 26, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> First part. Been handed a drop of the UK Furry Event Organisers chat by a source who was fucked off and walked. Hilarious drama. Working on the con stuff, some of it's PL.
> 
> EDIT- attachment didn't attach. Here's Mega.
> 
> ...



Link's dead


----------



## Jezabelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Greywolf said:


> - Former chairman (who up to that point was on good terms with the con) was at the con in 2017 and made a huge charity donation in the auction (he's easily good for it).
> 
> 
> Greywolf said:
> ...


You mean Cueball? Surely he will be disgruntled from Confuzzled to then.

Whats your opinion on all of this?


Greywolf said:


> First part. Been handed a drop of the UK Furry Event Organisers chat by a source who was fucked off and walked. Hilarious drama. Working on the con stuff, some of it's PL.
> 
> EDIT- attachment didn't attach. Here's Mega.
> 
> ...


Oh well you tried I guess but gross violation? What did you put


----------



## Rozzy (Jun 26, 2020)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Link's dead


"This link is unavailable as the user's account has been closed for gross violation of MEGA’s Terms of Service."
Whatever it was got yeeted.

Worth a shot, from the founders of The Pirate Bay... 


			https://bayfiles.com/


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 26, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> "This link is unavailable as the user's account has been closed for gross violation of MEGA’s Terms of Service."
> Whatever it was got yeeted.
> 
> Worth a shot, from the founders of The Pirate Bay...
> ...


If it was just audio, then I doubt it's something that could break ToS. Not unless you can flag content? That or this guy was uploading other content on the side which was less than savory. Either way, I'm guessing no one got archives, did they?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 26, 2020)

Two interesting developments happened in the ongoing CCFC drama today.

First off, Boozy showed that someone from the ALS Association (the supposed charity) has been trying to get in contact with Nitro (archive) but can't get his contact information because he keeps changing it. They also mention having a contract from Nitro:



Second, someone managed to get in contact with Nitro's roommate to ask about the donations, so Nitro had them forward a photograph of a printed-off receipt showing that he donated... Except that Nitro grabbed a random donation receipt off google, photoshopped some of the text, printed it off, and took a picture of it. He literally faked a donation receipt (archive) 

(3rd pic is Nitro's "proof", 4th is the receipt he stole off google)


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 26, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Two interesting developments happened in the ongoing CCFC drama today.
> 
> First off, Boozy showed that someone from the ALS Association (the supposed charity) has been trying to get in contact with Nitro (archive) but can't get his contact information because he keeps changing it. They also mention having a contract from Nitro:
> View attachment 1408725View attachment 1408719View attachment 1408720
> ...


He's not terribly bright, is he?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> He's not terribly bright, is he?


----------



## round robin (Jun 27, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I'd post this in the drama thread but since this has to do with Corgi Events (known for Denfur, Sin City Murr Con, Golden State Fur Con, Aquatifur, and Painted Desert Fur Con) I'm posting it here. The drama began when a former Corgi Events staff member had a breakup/restraining order and lost her fursuits:
> View attachment 1387205View attachment 1387206
> 
> 
> ...


Bryant Holmes (PW Gregory D Sprintz) and Bubbles (PW Alexandra Sprintz née Christensson) are definitely worth keeping up with. Bryant is a massively racist border patrol agent with his fingers in every corner of the fandom, especially its con scene. He is currently undergoing a federal criminal investigation that will likely end with him seeing the inside of a prison cell (can't find any proof right now outside of anecdotal evidence that wasn't recorded) and he very likely raped a mexican detainee. Bubbles is actually the chairwoman of all of the cons you mentioned and her (soon ex) husband did the brunt of the planning for all of those cons. This situation may spell the end for Corgi Events, which'll take all of those cons with it.

Dox:
5773 S Blue Shark Ave, Tucson, AZ, 85706
nuwber (Archive)


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 28, 2020)

round robin said:


> Bryant Holmes (PW Gregory D Sprintz) and Bubbles (PW Alexandra Sprintz née Christensson) are definitely worth keeping up with. Bryant is a massively racist border patrol agent with his fingers in every corner of the fandom, especially its con scene. He is currently undergoing a federal criminal investigation that will likely end with him seeing the inside of a prison cell (can't find any proof right now outside of anecdotal evidence that wasn't recorded) and he very likely raped a mexican detainee. Bubbles is actually the chairwoman of all of the cons you mentioned and her (soon ex) husband did the brunt of the planning for all of those cons. This situation may spell the end for Corgi Events, which'll take all of those cons with it.
> 
> Dox:
> 5773 S Blue Shark Ave, Tucson, AZ, 85706
> nuwber (Archive)



Good stuff.

Corgi's on a lot of shaky ground right now. Even without the whole probably-embezzled beginnings of the company the owner is also losing his shit about the lockdowns since this is all custom-designed to fuck with his business model. A regular convention can often take a year off and be okay. Someone having 'real employees' and getting 4-6 for profit cons shut out in a year is in trouble.


----------



## billydero (Jun 28, 2020)

Broadwing said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Corgi's on a lot of shaky ground right now. Even without the whole probably-embezzled beginnings of the company the owner is also losing his shit about the lockdowns since this is all custom-designed to fuck with his business model. A regular convention can often take a year off and be okay. Someone having 'real employees' and getting 4-6 for profit cons shut out in a year is in trouble.



Seconded. And I'm amused more in that when Califur got tanked, Corgi's Golden State Furry Con was being talked about as "the superior replacement"; always good to see someone shoot off their mouth and then end up faceplanting.

This Byrant Holmes guy - even if Corona hadn't come to the States his days in this were numbered. He's about as much an antithesis of woke furries as one can get, if all of this we're reading here about him is true.


----------



## round robin (Jun 28, 2020)

billydero said:


> This Byrant Holmes guy - even if Corona hadn't come to the States his days in this were numbered. He's about as much an antithesis of woke furries as one can get, if all of this we're reading here about him is true.


He acts performatively woke on Twitter, even coming to the defense of high-profile woke furries (pepper coyote, etc) but when the cameras stop rolling he spouts all kinds of classical republican rhetoric. He's really disingenuous.


----------



## who dare wins? (Jun 29, 2020)

hey lads, recently a new thing has occurred. that being a new all-kink based 100% sexual con is being planned as sin city murr con. any thoughts? 
(EDIT: I realised the con was already mentioned. however the con is panning to come back in February 2021.considering corgi is on shaky grounds, will it survive?)



			https://twitter.com/SinCityMurrCon?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1262509738178142208&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fdogpatch.press%2F2020%2F05%2F21%2Fcovid-19-furries-kink%2F
		


also supposedly a Kentucky furry con staff member was being very racist, subsequently the con has now shut down


			https://twitter.com/dogpatchpress/status/1277515179966689286?s=21


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2020)

who dare wins? said:


> hey lads, recently a new thing has occurred. that being a new all-kink based 100% sexual con is being planned as sin city murr con. any thoughts?
> (EDIT: I realised the con was already mentioned. however the con is panning to come back in February 2021.considering corgi is on shaky grounds, will it survive?)
> 
> 
> ...


BDSM cons and pup events and all sorts are a thing already so I'm not surprised this would pop up. Since we have all of these mess right now around the 'fluffies' and people wanting to have a separate minor or sfw specific area for fur fans not interested in the kink junk, it's something that might be a good idea. That said every con taking place in a hotel usually has sex room parties going on the down low.

Akela also mentioned something called 'Feralcon'.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thought I'd post some more updates related to CCFC because why the heck not, there's still more to document and I'm still researching this trainwreck.

First off, I discovered Dogpatch made an article on the drama.  I really don't recommend reading this since it's like everything else Dogpatch puts out (aka it adds nothing we don't already know and is lined with unfunny jokes), but it's archived here if you must read it for some reason.

Next, I discovered a furry did some research of their own and while a lot of this is already known, they brought up a few good points I haven't seen elsewhere that I'll summarize in the quote below. I'm also going to attach a mirror of the video to this post in case it gets taken down.







> First off, someone tipped off the video maker that one of the guests of honor was Xusho Wolf, a fursuiter who is completely deaf. Not only did Nitro not compensate their room or travel but Xusho was never provided with an interpreter, which blatantly violates the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990. My best guess is that Nitro didn't intentionally violate this (probably more out of incompetence as an organizer and not from being outright malicious), but if Xusho wanted to sue Nitro for disability discrimination, they would have a pretty strong case.
> 
> Not in the video, but someone I talked with familiar with Nitro claimed he was planning to force the GOH to walk around with buckets for charity donations (using the vague contract as leverage if needed), but everybody willingly agreed to do it anyway so it wasn't an issue. There's even a video on Xusho's youtube where they walked around the convention collecting. I admittedly just skimmed this one, so no idea how much was in the bucket, but the video has a little donation counter that pops up every time someone puts money in, and it says 27 donations before they hand it to Nitro (on the left in this screengrab).
> 
> ...



I missed this in my earlier writeup, but Nitro actually tried to forge donation receipts TWICE. In the first attempt, he posted a receipt of a $215 donation made directly to the charity by someone representing the Made Fur You fursuit makers. The receipt had the person's dox on it, so I will not be posting it here. After people point out that it was not Nitro's receipt, he started going into DFE Mode. The second attempt was the forged one I mentioned in my post from a few days ago.

If nothing else, there is at least a silver lining for the ALS Association; Uncle Kage originally helped run CCFC's charity auction, so he's rightfully pissed about all this. He started an ALS fundraiser as a big "fuck you" to Nitro, and as of this writing, it's currently sitting at $7,224 raised, almost double what CCFC raised (archive).


----------



## JarofDirt (Jun 30, 2020)

https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1277299920131817474
https://twitter.com/k3nnyisgood/status/1277617586155511810

And the furry twitter drama flavor of the week is poc furry conventions. Leftist furs want to create a convention catering to poc and it spiraled into debating shit-slinging about segregated furcons since furries have zero reading comprehension. I would love to see leftists try to create a poc only furcon, that's a lawsuit waiting to happen. I wonder how they would enforce that. Segregation is illegal in the U.S anyway. Even if it were legal to bar whities from the con, all it takes is one of the door guards denying entrance to someone for being too white and whoops that was a really pale latino who is now suing the con. Anybody care to place bets on how long it would take for a dark skin-only con to get their asses sued off?


----------



## Plaguemine (Jun 30, 2020)

JarofDirt said:


> Anybody care to place bets on how long it would take for a dark skin-only con to get their asses sued off?


Im super excited for this, this is the perfect kind of drama waiting to happen! Here is a few guesses of mine.
1. nothing happens, it never gets off the ground, cue "becauz of wypepo did eet" 
2. infighting from the board members "No im more oppressed so IZ DA BOSS!!" warhammer orc v gobbo style 
3. it gets made and either 100 people show up 
3.5 or alot of people show up with 1% Pocahontas levels of being a minority  (good luck vetting that, are you going to make everyone get a 23andMe or a family guy color chart to see if you pass?) 
3.75 it gets flooded with trannys because they are oppressed too and are a minority 
4. it gets made but is filled with too many outside non furry trolls
5 the con works, it exists, enough people to sustain it goes and/or donations because of white guilt support it but....there is nothing to do except go to panels that cry about racism, hate whitee and beg for donations. Hardly a 'dealers den'  as most of the venders Im sure, are white or at least look white. And the con flops because its a boring cry fest with nothing to spend money on except go-fund-me's

I am sure I can think of more if I really try but those were my first few I thought of while I was reading.


----------



## Racoober (Jun 30, 2020)

Yikes, hard pass.

Generally the people who run cons are in office because they can, you know, run cons (usually). Leave it up to these people to turn themselves into victims and make it all about them because "white people" or something.

Honestly looking forward to archiving its spectacular failure.


----------



## round robin (Jun 30, 2020)

Cons are run by businessmen who are good (or at least passable, most of the time) at making executive financial decisions. Every survivable black-owned business is run by someone with a business degree.

Jamal the raccoon with no business experience whatsoever is gonna squander or at worst embezzle the cash they'll inevitably raise for this impending disaster. God I can't wait.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jun 30, 2020)

Plaguemine said:


> Im super excited for this, this is the perfect kind of drama waiting to happen! Here is a few guesses of mine.
> 1. nothing happens, it never gets off the ground, cue "becauz of wypepo did eet"
> 2. infighting from the board members "No im more oppressed so IZ DA BOSS!!" warhammer orc v gobbo style
> 3. it gets made and either 100 people show up
> ...


1, no doubts, they'll forget about this after a week, if anything comes out of this is prolly just gonna be an already established furry convention adding a wooping single extra diversity hire to the staff, when there's prolly a couple already in there but gotta get a new one for extra social media ass pats.
The event itself will be open to everyone (including snow whites) because they know otherwise they would make 0 profit out of it.


----------



## JarofDirt (Jun 30, 2020)

Imagine being a black grandma or great grandma protesting to end segregation. Fastforward 2-3 generations later, her grandchildren or great grandchildren are now fighting to have segregated spaces again. This poc-only furcon argument is pointless. Furries run in cliques and cliques tend to segregate themselves by race anyway.



Plaguemine said:


> Im super excited for this, this is the perfect kind of drama waiting to happen! Here is a few guesses of mine.
> 1. nothing happens, it never gets off the ground, cue "becauz of wypepo did eet"
> 2. infighting from the board members "No im more oppressed so IZ DA BOSS!!" warhammer orc v gobbo style
> 3. it gets made and either 100 people show up
> ...



I genuinely hope someone starts a poc-only furcon. It'll be a complete shitshow. I'm expecting the con to demand ancestry.com dna results from anyone that is too pale. And then starts the argument of what is the threshold for being considered a poc. Is it 5% racial minority heritage? 10%? Your poc heritage has to be visible? There's no way the leftys can pull it off without being sued. And then they'll blame white people for the con's failure because apparently black people's ideas can't flop simply because they are bad ideas, gotta be racism even if the plan was doomed from the get-go.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jun 30, 2020)

JarofDirt said:


> View attachment 1417616View attachment 1417600
> 
> https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1277299920131817474
> https://twitter.com/k3nnyisgood/status/1277617586155511810
> ...


Shit is gonna fall apart the moment the narcissistic black furries have to care about someone else but themselves, and put more effort into it then keeping their tweets on a roll for likes/retweets. Also saw this tweet:

CHAZ/CHOP 2.0 incoming.


----------



## round robin (Jun 30, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Shit is gonna fall apart the moment the narcissistic black furries have to care about someone else but themselves, and put more effort into it then keeping their tweets on a roll for likes/retweets. Also saw this tweet:
> View attachment 1419727
> CHAZ/CHOP 2.0 incoming.


A hunter mistaking a fursuiter for a deer. The whole nine yards!


----------



## camopattern (Jul 1, 2020)

JarofDirt said:


> View attachment 1417616View attachment 1417600
> 
> https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1277299920131817474
> https://twitter.com/k3nnyisgood/status/1277617586155511810
> ...



A furry con with bipoc on the board is a GOOD IDEA. More cons should just add them to the board anyway.

This con sounds like a lolfarm in the making. "I streamed once so I can run an entire convention" is giving me huge dashcon vibes as it is.

She says she's "half white" so that's the white representative on the board. Because yeah sure every single Caucasian person is American let's just ignorantly ignore Europe nobody likes them anyway. 

Multiple comments are calling all white led cons pedos, zoos and nazis, because it's not racist to make gross assumptions. I'm not even white but it's bs to claim there's no black pedos lol.

Then as an added lmao to the diversity, it's a CAMPSITE. Muddy hills and tents are totally accessible to physically disabled people. Very diverse to block everyone in a wheelchair or with crutches from attending. At best they're stuck in the main lodge so they dont get to enjoy half the con. We're diverse, but no whites or cripples.

Also fursuits with tents is just a recipe for disaster. Not only will the suits stink like hell, showers aren't easily accessible, there's no aircons, you're surrounded by literal mud. 100% way to ruin your suit. I can smell it from here and it's 2 years away.

As the final bonus:
I've been to enough music festivals in my life to know these are huge drug dealing dens and rape targets. Sorry hun you can't blame the whites for this either. But I guess if you wanna score some shrooms, drug a kid and rape them the forest where nobody can hear them scream then this is the perfect venue.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 1, 2020)

How many black furries are there to begin with?


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jul 1, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> How many black furries are there to begin with?


There's a lot more black weebs than furries, like vastly more.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 1, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> How many black furries are there to begin with?



More'n there used to be (used to be literally a half dozen). Still an incredibly small number though.


----------



## round robin (Jul 1, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> How many black furries are there to begin with?


There's a ton of furries that *act* black. That's the same thing, right?


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 1, 2020)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> How many black furries are there to begin with?


Not many but majority of them are clout chasers who aren't good people. Prime examples being SonicFox who stabs his friends in the back for likes on Twitter or CrocutaMane, who spends money whenever he can for art to he feels validated. What's funny is these guys hang aroud white people, whose skin is as pale as Elmer's Glue, that act like they're black.


----------



## JarofDirt (Jul 1, 2020)

camopattern said:


> A furry con with bipoc on the board is a GOOD IDEA. More cons should just add them to the board anyway.
> 
> This con sounds like a lolfarm in the making. "I streamed once so I can run an entire convention" is giving me huge dashcon vibes as it is.
> 
> ...



Agreed, more bipoc need to be leading furcons. Most cons are operated by roughly 90% Hellmann's, which is sad for a fandom that claims to embrace diversity.

I can't wait. This con is probably gonna be up there with Dashcon and Rainfurrest.  A campsite? Oh boy, there's no way that could go wrong. Not only is it inaccessible to folks with disabilities, it's also a hotbed for tick and mosquito-borne diseases. Plus depending on how big the space is, that's a lot of woods for con staff to patrol unless they're paying for park rangers to keep shit under control. I feel bad for the park rangers.

On the plus side, at least the furries will be in their natural habitat.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 2, 2020)

camopattern said:


> Multiple comments are calling all white led cons pedos, zoos and nazis, because it's not racist to make gross assumptions. I'm not even white but it's bs to claim there's no black pedos lol.



I don't know, I think this will have a good affect on the self righteous led furcons.  Look at all the virtue signalling from predominantly white led conventions.  Sure there might be a "brown" person on some low level, maybe a token level appointment in some manner, but the boards?  Pretty white.

Then you get the whitest people imaginable virtue signalling about how they care for the darling POC's, while living in upscale suburbs and places of the country that can be anything other than "diverse".   

_"Sure, I've had many interactions with people of color at my tech career over the decades"  _

Now though, there's a real push that will force them to do something other than push a bunch of tweets.

What will be really funny is how they present it.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Jul 2, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Not many but majority of them are clout chasers who aren't good people. Prime examples being SonicFox who stabs his friends in the back for likes on Twitter or CrocutaMane, who spends money whenever he can for art to he feels validated. What's funny is these guys hang aroud white people, whose skin is as pale as Elmer's Glue, that act like they're black.



Don't pretend you aren't a clout chaser, coyote


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 2, 2020)

Get ready kiwis and mark your calendar for the next rainfurrest/dashcon! Fall 2022 in Maryland.


I'm betting on they hope everyone forgets about it by starting 2 and a half fucking years from now. Her and 3 other furries I keep seeing together are being showered with free art for their "bravey" of giving out false promises and using people of color for personal gain.

She also went on a retweeting spree on her old tweets which saved me the trouble of digging through their profile.



Spoiler: Some of their tweets




(So most of the fandom is already banned.)




Claiming your BIPOC furcon isn't political fueled is a bunch of horseshit when it rides on the coattails of BLM. If this con somehow does happen, I'm gonna be on the sidelines watching it turn into a fireball while grilling.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 2, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Get ready kiwis and mark your calendar for the next rainfurrest/dashcon! Fall 2022 in Maryland.
> View attachment 1422680
> I'm betting on they hope everyone forgets about it by starting 2 and a half fucking years from now. Her and 3 other furries I keep seeing together are being showered with free art for their "bravey" of giving out false promises and using people of color for personal gain.
> View attachment 1422691
> ...


See, this is the sort of stuff I stockpile industrial bags of popcorn for. But it being two years away and fronted by such cumbrained morons, I fear it won't actually come to pass.

Hopefully the planning and staff drama will be worth at least some /popcorn.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 2, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Get ready kiwis and mark your calendar for the next rainfurrest/dashcon! Fall 2022 in Maryland.
> View attachment 1422680



Given that the other guy spearheading this idea is implying that he doesn't want white people at the con and he's upset that the evil whities are pressuring POC into letting them attend their events, they might want to get together and decide which rhetoric they want to push.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 2, 2020)

camopattern said:


> Multiple comments are calling all white led cons pedos, zoos and nazis, because it's not racist to make gross assumptions. I'm not even white but it's bs to claim there's no black pedos lol.


Okay but hear me out.
Where's the lie?

The Nazi part is eh, but given what we've seen from the Zoo leaks, I'm pretty sure it's all but confirmed that a lot of the most prominent Con Board members knew what was happening & either turned a blind eye or enabled it.

The only unfair part is limiting to SOLELY the whites but tbf, I haven't seen any POC Staff Board members yet. None that I remember at least.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Okay but hear me out.
> Where's the lie?
> 
> The Nazi part is eh, but given what we've seen from the Zoo leaks, I'm pretty sure it's all but confirmed that a lot of the most prominent Con Board members knew what was happening & either turned a blind eye or enabled it.
> ...


Oh they definitely know what's going on and do turn a blind eye to animal and kid fuckers because they always buy the highest tier, and sometimes donate a good chunk of change for donations. I wouldn't rule out either they have dirt on con staff members that could easily hamper or even shut down a con.

As for POC staff members, I honestly can't recall any myself. It's mostly the same people who've been in when the cons started and I kinda get it. You don't want the new age furries shitting the bed with them being all about socialism, who can't manage financial business, ebegging on social media for cash to pay for their MMO subscription, weed, hell even fucking airline tickets.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Okay but hear me out.
> Where's the lie?
> 
> The Nazi part is eh, but given what we've seen from the Zoo leaks, I'm pretty sure it's all but confirmed that a lot of the most prominent Con Board members knew what was happening & either turned a blind eye or enabled it.
> ...


On the bright side, at least this con will show us that being a zoo/pedo transcends the barriers of race. I'll bet you good money that whoever they pick to go on the board of directors, at least half will have a lot of dirt on them with very little digging required.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> On the bright side, at least this con will show us that being a zoo/pedo transcends the barriers of race. I'll bet you good money that whoever they pick to go on the board of directors, at least half will have a lot of dirt on them with very little digging required.


Kintari and Aluzky already proved that. There's more, I just can't remember their names.


----------



## Local Coyote (Jul 2, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Get ready kiwis and mark your calendar for the next rainfurrest/dashcon! Fall 2022 in Maryland.
> View attachment 1422680
> I'm betting on they hope everyone forgets about it by starting 2 and a half fucking years from now. Her and 3 other furries I keep seeing together are being showered with free art for their "bravey" of giving out false promises and using people of color for personal gain.
> View attachment 1422691
> ...


All races are welcome but I will bet money that all white or white passing attendees will be met with hostility and will be treated like second class citizens if not outright excluded from activities.

Repeating an earlier question, how will they know who is not white? I know some pretty white looking half Mexicans. What are they going to do, ask for your 23 And Me results when you register?


----------



## camopattern (Jul 2, 2020)

After reading her tweets dating back to George Floyd's death she didn't waste a single second in being loud, aggressive and boastful. She quite literally turned the entire BLM protests into being about her and her issues. Anyone who dares argue with anything she says gets slammed as a racist and she sends the huge mob after them publicly. She's a lolcow in the making.

Edit: looks like she sent her mob after a burner account earlier. God forbid anyone has a different opinion on their main account. She's becoming a dictator fast.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 2, 2020)

camopattern said:


> After reading her tweets dating back to George Floyd's death she didn't waste a single second in being loud, aggressive and boastful. She quite literally turned the entire BLM protests into being about her and her issues. Anyone who dares argue with anything she says gets slammed as a racist and she sends the huge mob after them publicly. She's a lolcow in the making.
> 
> Edit: looks like she sent her mob after a burner account earlier. God forbid anyone has a different opinion on their main account. She's becoming a dictator fast.


Who?


----------



## camopattern (Jul 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Who?



If you mean the person:


			http://twitter.com/sailorrooscout
		


Someone who messaged her privately. Then she posted a bunch of rant tweets and 4 videos as a response.
http://archive.md/b3uRM


			https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1278670977048682498
		


Late edit but turns out furryyikes is also a minor. So she sent 12k people to publicly attack a bipoc kid lmao
http://archive.md/1zlOE


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 2, 2020)

camopattern said:


> If you mean the person:
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/sailorrooscout
> ...


Poor kid. Looks like they deleted their account already too.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Poor kid. Looks like they deleted their account already too.



I think that's what's makes this tragic. Looking at the replies to her post is just a cesspool of hate and insults to a literal child. I'm not surprised they deleted.

 Ironic after they were all tweeting safe spaces for minors barely a week ago.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 2, 2020)

Y'all seem really focused on the racism angle.

I want to know about the logistical issues of fursuiters in muddy, humid fall Maryland.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 2, 2020)

Ped Xing said:


> Y'all seem really focused on the racism angle.
> 
> I want to know about the logistical issues of fursuiters in muddy, humid fall Maryland.


If I may be so bold as to point out:



camopattern said:


> Then as an added lmao to the diversity, it's a CAMPSITE. Muddy hills and tents are totally accessible to physically disabled people. Very diverse to block everyone in a wheelchair or with crutches from attending. At best they're stuck in the main lodge so they dont get to enjoy half the con. We're diverse, but no whites or cripples.
> 
> Also fursuits with tents is just a recipe for disaster. Not only will the suits stink like hell, showers aren't easily accessible, there's no aircons, you're surrounded by literal mud. 100% way to ruin your suit. I can smell it from here and it's 2 years away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 2, 2020)

Downloaded their videos for future use if needed.

"Let’s talk about this BIPOC led convention and squash some misconceptions. I shouldn’t have to do this but I am. So that we are all clear."



Spoiler: 1/4







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: 2/4







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: 3/4







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: 4/4







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## round robin (Jul 2, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Downloaded their videos for future use if needed.
> 
> "Let’s talk about this BIPOC led convention and squash some misconceptions. I shouldn’t have to do this but I am. So that we are all clear."
> 
> ...


Black? She's as white as milk!

Oh, and careful, we're dealing with a ~raver~

This is gonna be fantastic.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 2, 2020)

round robin said:


> Black? She's as white as milk!
> 
> Oh, and careful, we're dealing with a ~raver~
> 
> This is gonna be fantastic.


PartyPrat 2.0?


----------



## Plaguemine (Jul 2, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Get ready kiwis and mark your calendar for the next rainfurrest/dashcon! Fall 2022 in Maryland.
> View attachment 1422680
> I'm betting on they hope everyone forgets about it by starting 2 and a half fucking years from now. Her and 3 other furries I keep seeing together are being showered with free art for their "bravey" of giving out false promises and using people of color for personal gain.
> View attachment 1422691
> ...


Ok I didn't see anyone point this out but, isn't camping and nature itself a white thing?
Why are they making a poc safe space in what is essentially white peoples favorite past time....sitting in nature?
here is just one example

Let's culturally appriate white space and exclude them hahaha!
Also I like how they say all races welcomed. I feel like they might be aware they cant ban people of different races from the event. But nothing will stop the harassment

This is going to be good. 2022 can't come fast enough.

Edit:spelling


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 2, 2020)

Plaguemine said:


> Ok I didn't see anyone point this out but, isn't camping and nature itself a white thing?
> Why are they making a poc safe space in what is essentially white peoples favorite past time....sitting in nature?
> here is just one example
> 
> ...


The United States Military (which has a large POC population) would like to speak with you


----------



## Plaguemine (Jul 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> The United States Military (which has a large POC population) would like to speak with you


I was trying to poke fun that alot on the internet seem to see it as a white thing to do. I'm not saying that it fully is.
That why I referenced the link.

I mean come on, drinking milk was seen as a white thing to do back in 2016 and everyone drinks that. 
Breathing air is white. Golfing, buying stocks.

Shit. Calm down guys


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 2, 2020)

Plaguemine said:


> I was trying to poke fun that alot on the internet seem to see it as a white thing to do. I'm not saying that it fully is.
> That why I referenced the link.
> 
> I mean come on, drinking milk was seen as a white thing to do back in 2016 and everyone drinks that.
> ...


What I find really funny is that article you linked eventually reports that people pointed out that the demographics of national parks are... pretty much the same as the wider population. There are more white people enjoying these parts because they're the majority of the population. Minorities are the minority in the parks because... guess what, they're the minority. The article then tries to double down and skirt around the issue that _poor people don't have the money to go to these parks, black, while, brown or purple_. But it can't be an economic issue, of course. It must be some sort of racism.


----------



## Lion (Jul 2, 2020)

so it looks like there’s already some issues with the BIPOC furcon runners.




			https://twitter.com/crepusculecat/status/1278840049820241926?s=21
		



			http://archive.vn/k15MB
		



			https://docs.google.com/document/d/18g5-H857qQsXsPNvq1Rj1rliIV3gPuj6zFw6cwaEZcY/mobilebasic


----------



## D.Va (Jul 2, 2020)

> So, essentially, before fwa, Nas and I had a conversation about condoms. I told him that if he was only fucked me we could not use one, bc he had a clean test right before, but if he planned to have sex with anyone else then no. He admitted he was gonna sleep with others, and I was thankful for the heads up so I said that we could just use condoms condoms condoms condoms blah blah blah snip five more paragraphs on this





> I would like to note that while he was having UNPROTECTED sex with other people (that I didnt know about) he was having UNPROTECTED sex with me. This potentially opens me up to risky behavior that I never consented to.



...that's the cancellation? He didn't want to use condoms during sex and they agreed? Unless you're going to denounce it as rape then you were also fully responsible for continuing without condoms. I can smell the bullshit.



> Ive known of Nas for a while & I'm sure they know of me, but we've never had the chance, or perhaps the desire? to formally interact. I however know of their friendship with my bf. At FC & @ BLFC each time my bf & I have spotted them, *Nas completely ignored me. Didn't bother to introduce himself or even look my way.*



How horrible ;___; cancel him immediately. The doc is full of crap like this. The dude sounds like a typical chaser who goes to cons to fuck, but that's an overwhelming majority of attendees to American cons, so.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 3, 2020)

It's been, what? 2? 3 days? And Board Members are already being cancelled? That's a good sign.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> It's been, what? 2? 3 days? And Board Members are already being cancelled? That's a good sign.


Looks like we called it. Man, this is rolling so quickly I haven't even had the time to get the popcorn machine going.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Looks like we called it. Man, this is rolling so quickly I haven't even had the time to get the popcorn machine going.


Don't worry, I have some kettle corn in the pantry. Two and a half minutes and we'll be golden.
Though I'm honestly not sure if the drama will even last THAT long.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 3, 2020)

So the BIPOC convention starts going down in flames in less than 4 days of the first announcement. Absolutely saw that one coming.

I think what a lot of furries fail to grasp is how much work it takes to put on an actual event, it's nowhere near on the same level as say, A furry meetup, where you usually just have to call the place ahead of time to arrange a timeslot and do some advertising.

Honestly, I hope one of this people running this BIPOC con puts out a donation drive before it all goes up completely in flames, because as long as they don't claim it's for charity like CCFC did, nobody can really hold them accountable for that money.


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Jul 4, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Poor kid. Looks like they deleted their account already too.


If this drives that kid away from being a Furry it's for their own good that it went down that way.
Sucks in the near term but one day they may look back and be thankful for this happening and getting out early.
Or not. Who knows, might commit suicide, kids are unpredictable. Especially about social stuff.


----------



## Cool Spot (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah color me surprised it hasn't even been a week and one board member's been canceled. Can't wait to see what happens in a month.


----------



## BlazikenLover (Jul 4, 2020)

round robin said:


> Black? She's as white as milk!


She looks more hispanic to me.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 5, 2020)

So... Who's ready for some more research/concentrated autism on CCFC? I've been doing some more digging, so I guess I might as well do another dump on information since people have been reacting positively to these posts. In today's episode, I'm going to focus on two things. First, I discovered that while CCFC wiped most of their social media, the official CCFC Facebook page is still up (archive), although it appears to have been untouched since April. The second is the CCFC charity fundraiser that was done in July 2019, which we'll touch on as we work our way through the FB posts.

The first major post on the page is dated May 14th, announcing that they finally have a contract with the hotel. This is a little under 9 months before the event was scheduled to happen, so some people were rightfully concerned about the event's rushed planning.


The next notable post was on July 16th, talking about how they just received artwork that was going to be displayed at a charity picnic event planned for the 20th.

There are two things to note in this post. First, note how the total amount of money raised for ALS is $0. None of the money raised at this event went to the charity. Second, this is the same artwork that Faulty claims CCFC basically stole. I mentioned this in an earlier post:


Pinball 2000 said:


> Faulty confirms they helped design the mascot, weren't paid, and their art was heavily referenced by another artist (who presumably weren't paid either:


So, what happened at the actual fundraising event? We do know it actually happened because some photos of the artwork being hung up outside exist, but not a lot of people showed up to it. What is known is that Nitro picked the 20th for a very specific reason; There was another furry event happening later that same day not too far from his, the York Furbowl, a reasonably popular bi-monthly event in the York, PA area. Presumably, he thought that if he planned it earlier on the same day, furries who were going to the bowl would come to his event too. Hell, the park Nitro was holding this event at was only 11 minutes from the bowling alley:

So did Nitro's gamble of mooching off another event's popularity work out for him? I want to let this video Nitro made speak for itself because it's hilarious:


Spoiler: Nitro's unedited video







Your browser is not able to display this video.





If you're too lazy to watch the 27-second video, here are the summary/stats from Nitro's "charity" fundraiser:
-50 attendees
-21 of the 50 attendees were wearing a fursuit of some kind
-$666 raised
-a poorly compressed reaction gif of someone falling over
-video clip of some attendees pouring a kiddy pool full of water on Nitro and his boyfriend
Now ignoring the lack of any charity donation, you might be thinking, "that's not too terrible attendance-wise, it's a decent number for a small event". So how did the York Furbowl do in comparison? (archive)

Yeah, almost double the number of people showed up. From what I've heard secondhand from some furries who attended the Furbowl, a lot of them didn't even know that the CCFC fundraising picnic was running until a day or two before it happened, and I believe the only reason that the people running the York bowl weren't upset with the picnic's timing was that Nitro was friends with a few of the furbowl's staff. I do know that Nitro also attended most of the other York furbowls after this (of which there is plenty of photographic and video proof he was there).

Unrelated furmeet drama, but when all the CCFC shutdown drama started and Nitro went radio silent, several of the local furmeets immediately banned him, since he allegedly recruited some of his CCFC staff and volunteers at the meets. I'm aware of 3 other furbowls that run in Pennsylvania, all of which banned Nitro almost immediately. I know the York bowl originally hesitated due to some of the staff being friends with him, but they eventually banned him as well after most of the other furries said they would refuse to come back if Nitro was still allowed to attend.

Anyways, moving on. According to the Facebook page, there was a second fundraiser event planned for October, this time held at Knoebels (which is an amusement park in PA with a large campground). I have no idea if this event ever happened or not, I can't find any photos or stories from the event, and there were no follow-up posts about it:


The next major post was on some on their other social media as well and I think was mentioned earlier in the thread, but now we have some more context about it. The tldr is that in early October, Saphy (who's worked at staff at other furry events) started talking a bunch of shit about CCFC's lack of professionalism and accusing random staff of being alt-right. While Saphy is indeed an equally shitty person, Nitro showed his lack professionalism by using the CCFC social media to put out a big "fuck you" statement talking shit about Saphy while simultaneously doxing himself in the process:


In December, there was a post announcing that Tripp and Loveless were new staff for the event. What makes the timing of this announcement notable is that it lines up with Tripp and Lifty's testimony from when I got in contact with them in mid-May; Lifty mentioned quitting while MFF while happening and the breaking point was some poorly handled advertising that happened during that event (supposedly a guy representing CCFC was handing out guest of honor applications at multiple conventions, quoted below) This staff announcement is dated December 9th, literally the day after MFF ended:



Pinball 2000 said:


> -Lifty finally quit early December (about a month before CCFC) after being fed up with Nitro constantly making decisions without consulting the rest of the staff.
> -Tripp claims that Nitro was so desperate to hang out with other furs that he literally drove two hours to Tripp’s place after briefly chatting with him online once. While they were hanging out, Lifty calls Nitro and announces he’s quitting, argues with Nitro for a bit, and within a moment of the call ending, Nitro asks Tripp “hey do you want this position that just opened up?”





Pinball 2000 said:


> The same furry also claims that while at BLFC 2019 (about 7 months before CCFC), there was someone representing CCFC literally handing out guest of honor applications to random furries. Nitro supposedly told the CCFC rep to only give forms to fursuiters, because apparently only fursuiters were good enough to be guests. While there's no definitive proof of that, this does corroborate with a youtube video I found of the opening ceremonies that clearly shows all the people sitting at the "guest of honor table" were fursuiters. The only non-suiter at the table was Nitro, seen on the left in the second pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The next few posts were made during CCFC. A lot of these were cross-posted from Twitter so I don't see any point in re-treading them from earlier KF posts, however, I think this one is worth bringing up again; this $217 donation was the one made by someone representing Made Fur You, which is the only donation the ALS charity received and is the donation Nitro originally tried to take credit for when first questioned about where the charity money went.


Also worth noting is this post that was made about a week after the con announcing they had banned Sharky and Anti, the security staff who were banned for being incredibly unprofessional and getting drunk as shit while on the job. I previously reached out to Tripp to explain what happened, he said these bans were justified, but he told Nitro to not publicly post about them because it seemed really unprofessional to draw more attention to the problem after it was already resolved. This was apparently also cross-posted to Twitter but deleted about 15 minutes later. I guess they forgot to remove it from Facebook too.


The final posts on the Facebook page were shilling for the merch store, which was reposted a couple of times to remind people everything was half-off. That being said, there's one more interesting set of posts worth mentioning; while most of the community posts are now full of a bunch of unfunny troll posts, there are some really interesting posts made by a Zeska Roo. Why are Zeska's posts so important here? Because the first image confirms that he was a DJ at one of the CCFC dances, so he's definitely somewhat familiar with Nitro. And more importantly, the second image mentions a very specific donation amount raised for the charity, $4,600. This is the only definitive count that anyone familiar with the event posted online in any capacity, so I'm inclined to believe Zeska heard that number directly from Nitro or another staff.


Zeska at the bare minimum has some passing familiarity with Nitro, because during November 2019's York Furbowl, a furry with a 360 camera was walking around and got some video of the attendees. Right at the 5-6 second mark, Nitro can be seen chatting with Zeska (in the blue fursuit on the right). So because he has at least some knowledge of the event, I'm inclined to believe Zeska's account that the final charity amount was in the ballpark of $4,600.

(source video)


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jul 7, 2020)

Best furry con yet:






Next one should take place on the Moon better yet Mars.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2020)

Quijibo69 said:


> Best furry con yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll suggest Venus. Cleanse them with acid and fire. Maybe then their fursuits will stop reeking.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 7, 2020)

Quijibo69 said:


> Best furry con yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this probably has been said before but the anthrocon on VRC is shit. Least from what I hear about the world and how fucked it is.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm going to follow Harvest Moon closely because the current plan is apparently thousands of attendees sharing a 200-acre field which can only go well lol

Nobody involved, even the detractors, know how trademark law works. Here's a bunch of furries whooping and hollering over two letters on a logo:





Personally I would have not put the TM letters on the left-hand side, because that looks stupid. But oh well. This could have been done at basically any time without repercussions because the name is original and a dead video game franchise has never ran a convention.

Context: Natsume are the developers of Harvest Moon, the video game. This is all because some retard reached out to them asking if it was okay to use "their name":






http://archive.md/PVeZK

MrAntiBunny locked his account because he got fed up of getting clowned for playing internet lawyer.

It's also *accountability tracking time*, as HMFurfest is now accepting donations and is getting a load of them. Where all this money goes, nobody knows, because I imagine the overhead of renting a literal campsite isn't going to be much more than an actual hotel. It is important to note that these are just donations and not a seat at the con in any way. One of the con chairs is offering some PSD template for every $10 donation:




http://archive.md/wip/RNJyk 

If you're wondering what the "socialist teeth" thing is, it started from some theory that a certain clique of twitter users all have the same kind of avatar. They have ran with it and it has been all over twitter today.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 9, 2020)

D.Va said:


> I'm going to follow Harvest Moon closely because the current plan is apparently thousands of attendees sharing a 200-acre field which can only go well lol
> 
> Nobody involved, even the detractors, know how trademark law works. Here's a bunch of furries whooping and hollering over two letters on a logo:
> 
> ...



At this point I'm convinced that this con is actually just them scamming money from the furry fandom. The chair doesn't even need it she brags about her job all the damn time. 

Though Natsume willing to share Harvest Moon with a furry con calling it a natural occurance but not happy to give it back to the original games lmao.


----------



## round robin (Jul 9, 2020)

D.Va said:


> I'm going to follow Harvest Moon closely because the current plan is apparently thousands of attendees sharing a 200-acre field which can only go well lol
> 
> Nobody involved, even the detractors, know how trademark law works. Here's a bunch of furries whooping and hollering over two letters on a logo:
> 
> ...


"Woah, this video game series didn't specifically pander to me until only recently, better bring that up for absolutely no reason at all. Agenda? What agenda?"

Also lol at the socialists being called out for being capitalists and deflecting.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Jul 9, 2020)

Might be the wrong thread to ask this, so mods, please move or delete if I am in the wrong place.

Ok, so I have been watching Cecil Mcfly and reading up on Furryshit. I am interested in going to AnthroSouthEast to go laugh at these retards. I guess my question is, have the organizers even been involved in zoo or anything with children? If I am going to give my money to furries, I'd hope it wouldn't fund any illegal shit.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jul 9, 2020)

Wazzupnerds said:


> Might be the wrong thread to ask this, so mods, please move or delete if I am in the wrong place.
> 
> Ok, so I have been watching Cecil Mcfly and reading up on Furryshit. I am interested in going to AnthroSouthEast to go laugh at these retards. I guess my question is, have the organizers even been involved in zoo or anything with children? If I am going to give my money to furries, I'd hope it wouldn't fund any illegal shit.


I mean, these are furries, organizers always use their power to lure kids or other zoos in, it's just a matter of if they get away with it or not.


----------



## Rabbit Avatar (Jul 9, 2020)

Wazzupnerds said:


> Ok, so I have been watching Cecil Mcfly and reading up on Furryshit. I am interested in going to AnthroSouthEast to go laugh at these retards. I guess my question is, have the organizers even been involved in zoo or anything with children? If I am going to give my money to furries, I'd hope it wouldn't fund any illegal shit.


Sorry, but I think they'll be the ones laughing when they get your cash.

If you're serious, most of these things are recorded by attendees and uploaded online, so you can sit at home and do your chuckling on youtube for free. You also don't have to deal with the occasional stench of human anus and alcohol, so that's a plus.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 10, 2020)

We all know damn well at this point that any white person planning to attend this con is gonna get ripped a second anus by the bipoc attendees, ostracized, shamed on Twitter for invading their space and then told they can't experience discrimination for the color of their skin cuz lol white privilege. Then everyone will deny they were treated poorly and its all race baiting or racist white people out to ruin their con.

This post exists for a reason

That's if the con even survives until 2022. Yada yada yada another day another load of tweets about how they are for everyone and not anti white to the point it sounds like sonicfox I'm gay content.


----------



## Local Coyote (Jul 10, 2020)

camopattern said:


> We all know damn well at this point that any white person planning to attend this con is gonna get ripped a second anus by the bipoc attendees, ostracized, shamed on Twitter for invading their space and then told they can't experience discrimination for the color of their skin cuz lol white privilege. Then everyone will deny they were treated poorly and its all race baiting or racist white people out to ruin their con.
> 
> This post exists for a reason
> 
> That's if the con even survives until 2022. Yada yada yada another day another load of tweets about how they are for everyone and not anti white to the point it sounds like sonicfox I'm gay content.


Why the fuck would anyone go to a con that will treat you with hostility and criticize you because of the color of your skin? Cons are supposed to be welcoming fun environments, this shitfest sounds like you will be judged immediately based on your race. Which, last I checked any normal person dictionary, is racist as fuck.

They say this con is open to anyone but I don't buy it for a second.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 10, 2020)

Within two days, at least 336 ko-fis have been purchased for the Harvest Moon Ko-fi page as of writing.. You can quickly test this by going to the following URL:

`https://ko-fi.com/Buttons/LoadPageFeed?buttonId=B0B51VIHA&_=1594370819216&start=335`

And increasing the 'start' parameter until you only see a single item in the feed. The total unique donation # will be that start parameter plus one.

Now, I say "at least" - if you are unfamiliar with ko-fi, you may donate (by default) in increments of $3, but unfortunately it is not possible by looking at this feed to tell how many someone buys at once, meaning at best it serves to give you an absolute minimum. Ko-fi does not take any fees from donations, meaning this money 100% goes to the creator.

A number of people are donating with "socialist teeth" comments and these people have likely donated upwards of $12 (because $10 was a sneaky minimum for that campaign, however, and remember you can only buy ko-fis in increments of $3).

Some people claim to have donated even more at once:




If everyone only gave the bare minimum, they would have only made $1008, which is a fair sum for doing nothing over two days.

However, people aren't just donating the bare minimum. I would give a conservative estimate that the donated amount has been _at least_ three times that, meaning the convention has funded at least $3000 in the past couple days. Given you have paypigs like the above, the total amount is likely even higher (these two users aren't even one of the three "top supporters" listed on the page).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 10, 2020)

Let's be honest with ourselves here, if the average convention director wrote a book on the business of running furcons, it would be called "How To Scam Friends and Fleece People".


----------



## D.Va (Jul 10, 2020)

http://archive.md/wip/kDQt6 Thirty dollars for a printed t-shirt? This is the third revenue stream they have now and they haven't even opened con reg.






The white con chair of a black people con confirms children will be allowed, which sounds like a splended idea given they would have to sleep on premises at a rural campsite full of horny frat boys.




FAQ stream tomorrow at 3PM EST, I am curious to see what venue they picked and whether they will release accountability details on their finances (link is https://www.youtube.com/user/bbroussa1103, which is her personal account) .


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 10, 2020)

D.Va said:


> The white con chair of a black people con confirms children will be allowed, which sounds like a splended idea given they would have to sleep on premises at a rural campsite full of horny frat boys.
> View attachment 1440283


Oh, what I wouldn't give for a hidden live feed of that event. The FBI would be crashing that place within the first five minutes.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Jul 11, 2020)

D.Va said:


> I'm going to follow Harvest Moon closely because the current plan is apparently thousands of attendees sharing a 200-acre field which can only go well lol
> 
> Nobody involved, even the detractors, know how trademark law works. Here's a bunch of furries whooping and hollering over two letters on a logo:
> 
> ...




has anyone noticed how similar This logo is to bad dragon?

just thought it was an interesting note


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 11, 2020)

Cross-posting this from the Growly thread.


goldengirl said:


> Those Growly messages really get the noggin joggin. Add this to Convention Drama.
> 
> View attachment 1441231
> 
> ...



This one  too but it's mostly the same info


goldengirl said:


> Bitching on a forum isn't accomplishing much, if you're serious then look into this.
> 
> *After Sangie was outed in the Zoosadist leaks in 2018 he was vendor at Midwest Furfest and a small con in San Jose CA called Pawcon.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 11, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Cross-posting this from the Growly thread.


I think this would justify a FlexTape meme, "that's a lotta drama!".

You know what they say, though: birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 12, 2020)

Wazzupnerds said:


> Might be the wrong thread to ask this, so mods, please move or delete if I am in the wrong place.
> 
> Ok, so I have been watching Cecil Mcfly and reading up on Furryshit. I am interested in going to AnthroSouthEast to go laugh at these retards. I guess my question is, have the organizers even been involved in zoo or anything with children? If I am going to give my money to furries, I'd hope it wouldn't fund any illegal shit.


Paying money to get pozzed. Sounds like something a lolcow would do to try to gain favor with people who really don't give a shit.


----------



## The Fursecutor Prime (Jul 13, 2020)

Wazzupnerds said:


> Might be the wrong thread to ask this, so mods, please move or delete if I am in the wrong place.
> 
> Ok, so I have been watching Cecil Mcfly and reading up on Furryshit. I am interested in going to AnthroSouthEast to go laugh at these retards. I guess my question is, have the organizers even been involved in zoo or anything with children? If I am going to give my money to furries, I'd hope it wouldn't fund any illegal shit.


I would not pay to go. If you want just walk around outside the event and you will have your fill. And I'm sure all conventions have ties to zoos and pedos. Theres just so many in the community for them not to be .


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 13, 2020)

The Fursecutor Prime said:


> And I'm sure all conventions have ties to zoos and pedos. Theres just so many in the community for them not to be .


Remember: The running statistic is 1/5 _publicly_ being into Zoo.

@Wazzupnerds Do what the others said: Don't pay to go. Contributing to their economy only helps to promote more bad behavior. Lurk outside with a camera and hit the food court once you see the furries migrate to their grazing holes or whatever. You can probably eavesdrop on gossip from there and comb through Twitter. 

Also lurk moar _here_


----------



## The Fursecutor Prime (Jul 13, 2020)

I also reccomend you look into furry discord groups. Start your way from the big ones and you can burrow deep into some very niche degenerate servers. Then go to some official con discord and see who matches up and if there are any recurring people. There are zoos in there  somewhere.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 13, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> @Wazzupnerds Do what the others said: Don't pay to go.


And go to the party floor via the service elevators and/or stairs until cons start ramping up security. I've noticed a distinct lack of give-a-fuck from party mavens. It would take all of one "underage drinker"...

_...in Minecraft,* of course!*_


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jul 13, 2020)

Jesus, that bitch in the videos posted a couple pages back who's apparently leading this shitshow looks as black as I look hispanic, that is to say; not at all. Seriously, that's some 1/4th black bullshit. Racemixing was a mistake. and i only mean that somewhat seriously


----------



## billydero (Jul 15, 2020)

Two more cons go down.

And the yiff dries up even more.... how long can furries endure?


----------



## Thistle (Jul 15, 2020)

MisterTittiesMcTit said:


> has anyone noticed how similar This logo is to bad dragon?
> 
> just thought it was an interesting note



A little too similar ngl, but what do you expect from a bunch of socialists who want their toxoplasmosis and HIV ridden fuckfest?


----------



## aoaoaoa (Jul 15, 2020)

https://archive.md/F0O7L
		


That's the Bay Area's largest furry event, cancelled 6 months in advance. That long lead time on the cancellation is gonna have people upset at cons NOT cancelling early.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 16, 2020)

I was wondering why @HMFurfest was now squatted by nothing and...




https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1283447646108123139 (archive)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 16, 2020)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering why @HMFurfest was now squatted by nothing and...
> 
> View attachment 1451286
> https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1283447646108123139 (archive)


Do these people ever say the names of their cons out loud before announcing them? "Harvest Moon Howl Fest" just _sounds_ weird.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Do these people ever say the names of their cons out loud before announcing them? "Harvest Moon Howl Fest" just _sounds_ weird.


"Space Camp"/"Galactic Camp".


----------



## Rukario (Jul 16, 2020)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering why @HMFurfest was now squatted by nothing and...
> 
> View attachment 1451286
> https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1283447646108123139 (archive)


So first one of their board members got cancelled within 3 days of the event getting announced. Now they've been threatened with a lawsuit by Midwest Furfest.

And the fandom is supposedly *friendly* and *welcoming*?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 16, 2020)

Rukario said:


> So first one of their board members got cancelled within 3 days of the event getting announced. Now they've been threatened with a lawsuit by Midwest Furfest.
> 
> And the fandom is supposedly *friendly* and *welcoming*?


Now we just have to wait for Nintendo to file their own lolsuit against the con lmao


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 17, 2020)

Rukario said:


> So first one of their board members got cancelled within 3 days of the event getting announced. Now they've been threatened with a lawsuit by Midwest Furfest.
> 
> And the fandom is supposedly *friendly* and *welcoming*?


Because MFF has "Furfest" trademarked, they had to defend their trademark. If they didn't, they lose it. Furries are gonna take that how they will, but that's legally defensible. Any company with sense would do the same.

More related to the event, their overzealous sale of merchandise for this event that doesn't exist has already bitten them with the name change. It's going to bite them again if they have to change it _again_.

And while a camping con is an admirable goal, October is a rough time for camping. The weather is unpredictable, the wasps are hungry. If you're going to add in dealers on this, to try and make it a full on furry con, it screams disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 17, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> Because MFF has "Furfest" trademarked, they had to defend their trademark. If they didn't, they lose it. Furries are gonna take that how they will, but that's legally defensible. Any company with sense would do the same.
> 
> More related to the event, their overzealous sale of merchandise for this event that doesn't exist has already bitten them with the name change. It's going to bite them again if they have to change it _again_.
> 
> And while a camping con is an admirable goal, October is a rough time for camping. The weather is unpredictable, the wasps are hungry. If you're going to add in dealers on this, to try and make it a full on furry con, it screams disaster waiting to happen.


I'm already writing up the HowlCon "Wha Happun?"


----------



## Rukario (Jul 17, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> And while a camping con is an admirable goal, October is a rough time for camping. The weather is unpredictable, the wasps are hungry. If you're going to add in dealers on this, to try and make it a full on furry con, it screams disaster waiting to happen.



Plus there is the situation of providing enough accomodation, decent food, and enough portable toilets. It really is going to turn into the Furry equivalent of *Fyre Festival* at this rate, although without the celebrity endorsements.

But unlike Fyre Festival, they won't need to provide portable showers. If you've ever been to a convention you'll know that most furries don't wash.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 17, 2020)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering why @HMFurfest was now squatted by nothing and...
> 
> View attachment 1451286
> https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1283447646108123139 (archive)



This con is a shit show at best. Look at our BIPOC committee who can do everything better than experienced con leads.... Look at them fuck everything up in the first month and exploit the fandom for money with non existent merchandise. Chise knows what she's doing and it's called milking black furries without any clue how to run a con.

Edit: Looks like someone archived this already but seeing as jemma is a known psychopath it's a grain of salt
http://archive.md/28i3t


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 18, 2020)

camopattern said:


> This con is a shit show at best. Look at our BIPOC committee who can do everything better than experienced con leads.... Look at them fuck everything up in the first month and exploit the fandom for money with non existent merchandise. Chise knows what she's doing and it's called milking black furries without any clue how to run a con.
> 
> Edit: Looks like someone archived this already but seeing as jemma is a known psychopath it's a grain of salt
> http://archive.md/28i3t


These bewares read like autobiographies. They need to read like news reports. Important details first, then you can go into the fluff.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 18, 2020)

Trouble, because the shirt vendor they are working with reportedly have a history of making projects that failed and never delivered or refunded. Chise responds by claiming it's "not official con merch", despite promoting them, getting the funds from them, and stating that the shirts are being redesigned to use the new "howlfest" namesake.





http://archive.md/wip/TYXWY


----------



## round robin (Jul 18, 2020)

D.Va said:


> Trouble, because the shirt vendor they are working with reportedly have a history of making projects that failed and never delivered or refunded. Chise responds by claiming it's "not official con merch", despite promoting them, getting the funds from them, and stating that the shirts are being redesigned to use the new "howlfest" namesake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1456421
> http://archive.md/wip/TYXWY


"Not official con merch" but the proceeds go directly towards funding the con and they were advertised heavily by the con. I think that's about as close to "official con merch" as you can get.


----------



## The Fursecutor Prime (Jul 19, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Plus there is the situation of providing enough accomodation, decent food, and enough portable toilets. It really is going to turn into the Furry equivalent of *Fyre Festival* at this rate, although without the celebrity endorsements.
> 
> But unlike Fyre Festival, they won't need to provide portable showers. If you've ever been to a convention you'll know that most furries don't wash.


I'm just excited to see who they will throw under the bus when it inevitability burns down. First they will blame the trolls and make excuses but who will be thrown into the volcano first?


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 19, 2020)

The Fursecutor Prime said:


> I'm just excited to see who they will throw under the bus when it inevitability burns down. First they will blame the trolls and make excuses but who will be thrown into the volcano first?


I would put odds on it being the whitest person on their "senior" staff, since they claim that they're going to have diverse staff. Or whomever makes a very convenient person to cancel (probably also still white).


----------



## RubberbandMan (Jul 19, 2020)

So, when are the furcons who don't try to get sex offenders like Growly out of any con space going to be charge for possible child endangerment?


----------



## LurkerDog (Jul 21, 2020)

Anthro Southeast and Neonfur both cancelled. RIP. Neonfur isn't even planning 2021. ASE however has plans for October 29-31st 2021.


Spoiler


----------



## logintoilet (Jul 22, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Plus there is the situation of providing enough accomodation, decent food, and enough portable toilets. It really is going to turn into the Furry equivalent of *Fyre Festival* at this rate, although without the celebrity endorsements.
> 
> But unlike Fyre Festival, they won't need to provide portable showers. If you've ever been to a convention you'll know that most furries don't wash.



Fyre Fest Con will lead to voting on which furries to eat based on their prey animal fursonas.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 23, 2020)

I can't wait to see what convention wins the 2020 Corona Hunger Games. Probably only the ones with outed dogfuckers and chomos on staff.


----------



## logintoilet (Jul 23, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I can't wait to see what convention wins the 2020 Corona Hunger Games. Probably only the ones with outed dogfuckers and chomos on staff.



So almost all of them?


----------



## Racoober (Jul 24, 2020)

No real updates on Bubble's missing suits or the divorce, but a new situation has developed:

I've met shep before, she's really chill. I imagine you'd have to do a lot before she blasts someone on twitter




Bryant's real name is Gregory btw

Apparently Bubbles cheated on Bryant, the chat log is a year old according to the tweet. I know of a couple sparkies, however if she visited him regularly it must have been someone local. 


Then this:

And finally the response to the above:


----------



## Rukario (Jul 24, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> No real updates on Bubble's missing suits or the divorce, but a new situation has developed:
> 
> I've met shep before, she's really chill. I imagine you'd have to do a lot before she blasts someone on twitter
> View attachment 1469731
> ...


Two words: Nazi Cuck.


----------



## Dave. (Jul 27, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Downloaded their videos for future use if needed.
> 
> "Let’s talk about this BIPOC led convention and squash some misconceptions. I shouldn’t have to do this but I am. So that we are all clear."
> 
> ...


She looks more jewish than black. Look at that schnozz.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 27, 2020)

I woke to this shit



			https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1287749654470328320?s=19
		


I took a look at the camp website, which is web 1.0 garbage at best. Looks like they only have 13 cabins and they come straight out of a horror movie.



			https://ramblewood.com/
		


The most interesting part of this campsite is their no judge policy. A quick Google search revealed they have hosted everything from fetish festivals to hilariously white supremacy gatherings.

Here's a link to the sex festival that takes place there every year, other than howl fest of course


			http://darkodyssey.com/


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 27, 2020)

camopattern said:


> white supremacy gatherings.



Please double book them accidentally pleeeeeease.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 27, 2020)

camopattern said:


> I woke to this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, congratulations. You have introduced me to a brand new experience: being excited for an upcoming furry convention.

If it actually happens, it's is going to be awesome to watch.


----------



## round robin (Jul 27, 2020)

camopattern said:


> The most interesting part of this campsite is their no judge policy. A quick Google search revealed they have hosted everything from fetish festivals to hilariously *white supremacy gatherings.*


Oof, someone should probably let these potential con-goers know to not support a business that gives platforms to nazis.

~


----------



## camopattern (Jul 27, 2020)

round robin said:


> Oof, someone should probably let these potential con-goers know to not support a business that gives platforms to nazis.
> 
> ~



No it's more fun if they don't know.

It's mostly hearsay from people in Maryland anyway via reddit and social media. Looks like that particular campsite is used for lots of shady gatherings just because of their non judgmental policies. They probably think this furry con is a sex or drug thing.

Edit: the campsite has a *maximum capacity of 500 people.* This is on their official website I linked above as well as on other sites


			https://www.residentadvisor.net/club.aspx?id=27170
		


11k followers on Twitter lol


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 27, 2020)

camopattern said:


> They probably think this furry con is a sex or drug thing.


I mean, to be fair, it is.


----------



## Rozzy (Jul 27, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> I mean, to be fair, it is.


It will be Harvest Moon Fuck Fest.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 27, 2020)

camopattern said:


> No it's more fun if they don't know.
> 
> It's mostly hearsay from people in Maryland anyway via reddit and social media. Looks like that particular campsite is used for lots of shady gatherings just because of their non judgmental policies. They probably think this furry con is a sex or drug thing.
> 
> ...


That’s based on cabin capacity. If you factor in tent camping, that opens up a lot more campers and a lot more potential attendees (into the thousands, actually).


----------



## Strayserval (Jul 27, 2020)

camopattern said:


> I woke to this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NB4 Someone get's raped in the woods, god this is really shaping up to go badly


----------



## camopattern (Jul 27, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> That’s based on cabin capacity. If you factor in tent camping, that opens up a lot more campers and a lot more potential attendees (into the thousands, actually).



That's implying that any of the white furries who are getting death threats for even planning to attend will actually go. It seems to be running right next to furpocalypse.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 27, 2020)

camopattern said:


> That's implying that any of the white furries who are getting death threats for even planning to attend will actually go. It seems to be running right next to furpocalypse.


Let's just hope the Red Lion hotel isn't as filthy as the last venue lol


----------



## NadahFingah (Jul 27, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Let's just hope the Red Lion hotel isn't as filthy as the last venue lol


The Red Lion was the last venue. The new venue is the Crowne Plaza in Stamford.



camopattern said:


> It seems to be running right next to furpocalypse.


Having a convention at a campground at the end of October was already a stupid idea. Even more stupid is having a new convention debut the week before an established convention. Sure, Furpoc isn't the biggest con out there, but you're talking about a convention that, if you figure in this year's digital edition and its time as FurFright, will be in its 20th year of existence. I doubt that hyping up HMFF for 2 years is gonna prevent another situation like CCFC, where attendance doesn't break quadruple digits because they chose to run it too close to a bigger con.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 27, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> The Red Lion was the last venue. The new venue is the Crowne Plaza in Stamford.
> 
> 
> Having a convention at a campground at the end of October was already a stupid idea. Even more stupid is having a new convention debut the week before an established convention. Sure, Furpoc isn't the biggest con out there, but you're talking about a convention that, if you figure in this year's digital edition and its time as FurFright, will be in its 20th year of existence. I doubt that hyping up HMFF for 2 years is gonna prevent another situation like CCFC, where attendance doesn't break quadruple digits because they chose to run it too close to a bigger con.


Oh my bad, I guess I misread your write-up


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 27, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> Having a convention at a campground at the end of October was already a stupid idea. Even more stupid is having a new convention debut the week before an established convention


Come to think of it, I think CCFC had this very same problem since they chose the exact same weekend as MAGfest. I was told they only chose that week because it was the only timeslot the hotel had open for something for the next few months.
I can't say for sure, but I wouldn't be shocked if HM picked that time because it was the only opening.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 29, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> Stamford


Over-under on furries doing a fursuit parade into WWE HQ?


----------



## Rukario (Jul 29, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Over-under on furries doing a fursuit parade into WWE HQ?


They've already done that.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukario said:


> They've already done that.


To be fair, Darewolf/Justin Gabriel is just ONE furry. You need a plurality to make a fursuit parade, and the Rosebuds ain't it.


----------



## Rukario (Jul 29, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> To be fair, Darewolf/Justin Gabriel is just ONE furry. You need a plurality to make a fursuit parade, and the Rosebuds ain't it.


In which case they might make a Villainous Furry Stable as the next big attempt to get Roman Reigns over. No need for storyline, just dress up four guys with terrible fursuits they found on Furaffinity and have them pretend to hump each other.


----------



## NadahFingah (Jul 29, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Over-under on furries doing a fursuit parade into WWE HQ?


I could just imagine Vince going "What the fuck?! I thought I fired Adam Rose!"


----------



## AllCISPeople (Jul 29, 2020)

Jesus. I’m glad that threads like this exist to remind me why I hate furries so much.


----------



## Glowie (Aug 9, 2020)

Contacts of mine inside larger cons are starting shit after a kind suggestion to out literal dogfuckers in public, force people to register with real names in case of felons, pedophiles and aforementioned dogfuckers. 

Since patron saint of all things pure Corona Chan force closure of multiple cons and force degenerate to host cons in places like VRchat. 

Thankfully weebs, normies and trolls that avoid the banhammer welcome these untermensch with phrases straight out of 2007 and portals leading to screamer dimension. It was beautiful, much like original Patriotic Nigras from SL and not the self loathing furfag script kiddies.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 16, 2020)

So it's been a couple of months since I started looking into the CCFC drama, and I think I've finally hit the end of my research. I've got three smaller developments I wanna archive first though. Also, @Catch Your Breath, if you're interested, I could potentially combine all of my previous research into a writeup that could be added to the thread OP, just let me know. Anyways, onto some more concentrated autism:

First, I found out that Sylox and Lifty (two of the furries I talked with back in May about CCFC) have run a podcast for a while talking about furry things. In late June, they made an episode where they invited Tripp (the 3rd furry I talked with) and Shadow (the furry who put his credit card on the line for the convention) and talked about CCFC. The episode was uploaded to youtube and you can listen to it here if you're curious. Since it's audio-only, I also downloaded it as an MP3 and attached it to this post in case it gets taken down. From my casual listening of the episode, most of the things they discussed were re-treading earlier points I already brought up, but if nothing else, it does provide hard testimony from multiple people to reinforce my posts from May.

Next, I wanted to see if Nitro had been charged with anything over the misappropriation of charity funds yet, so I looked into the Pennsylvania public court records. While there doesn't seem to be any updates to that yet, I did find something else by accident that's pretty funny; Turns out that Nitro's been taken to court FOUR times in the past and has a proven track record of ghosting people.

If anyone wants to look this up for themselves, Pennsylvania's court dockets can be publicly viewed by going to this link. You can search by participant name (Nitro's real name, *Matthew Soltys*) and these 4 dockets are the only things in the last ten years related to him.
(_disclaimer: reading/interpreting legal documents is not my strong suit. If I got any of this incorrect, feel free to correct me and I'll update this post._)

This one was mentioned earlier in the thread, but in March 2018, Nitro was sued by a former landlord of an apartment building.  The landlord filed a claim for $1,244.21, seemed to win but only got $299.73 out of it. It's not clear if this was for unpaid rent or for damage in the apartment.



In addition, Nitro was taken to court over three separate traffic-related incidents, the first one being July 2018. It looks like he repeatedly ignored summons for the first two incidents and had a third infraction happen before resolving the first two. From what I can tell, incident 1 involved driving on an expired license or vehicle registration, the second seems to be for his registration being suspended, and the third is related to speeding.

So what makes these traffic infractions notable? Across all three incidents, he has ignored or canceled summons to appear in court for them *at least 23 times*, causing a simple fine for speeding to be dragged out for well over a year. The third incident still seems to be ongoing as of this writing despite the incident happening in August 2019, with the most recent cancellation happening in July 2020.



Anyways, I suppose this is going to be my last bit of CCFC research, at least until Nitro is taken to court or does something to put himself in the limelight again, so let's end this on a small positive. I mentioned in an earlier post that Uncle Kage attended CCFC and was rightfully upset about the charity money being misappropriated, so he set up a fundraiser for the ALS charity as a big "fuck you" to Nitro that raised roughly double what CCFC supposedly raised. Slight powerlevel, I donated to the fundraiser, I have a relative who was diagnosed with ALS so this all hit a personal nerve for me. He sent this email out a few days ago to everyone who donated, notably referring to CCFC as the "Unnamed Convention".


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 16, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> So it's been a couple of months since I started looking into the CCFC drama, and I think I've finally hit the end of my research. I've got three smaller developments I wanna archive first though. Also, @Catch Your Breath, if you're interested, I could potentially combine all of my previous research into a writeup that could be added to the thread OP, just let me know. Anyways, onto some more concentrated autism:
> 
> First, I found out that Sylox and Lifty (two of the furries I talked with back in May about CCFC) have run a podcast for a while talking about furry things. In late June, they made an episode where they invited Tripp (the 3rd furry I talked with) and Shadow (the furry who put his credit card on the line for the convention) and talked about CCFC. The episode was uploaded to youtube and you can listen to it here if you're curious. Since it's audio-only, I also downloaded it as an MP3 and attached it to this post in case it gets taken down. From my casual listening of the episode, most of the things they discussed were re-treading earlier points I already brought up, but if nothing else, it does provide hard testimony from multiple people to reinforce my posts from May.
> 
> ...


Would love a write up but idk if I can fit it into either OPs lol getting close to character limits already


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 16, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Would love a write up but idk if I can fit it into either OPs lol getting close to character limits already


Have the write-up in another post and link out to it? That seems like the most logical way to do it.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 16, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> Have the write-up in another post and link out to it? That seems like the most logical way to do it.


That's the plan. Wish I had perms to move around comments but you do what you can


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 23, 2020)

*Capital City Furcon 2020*
In spite of all the drama caused by problematic furries at conventions, one facet that often gets overlooked at many of these events is the sheer amount of planning and manpower needed to pull off a successful convention. If things aren’t organized properly with clear communication between everyone involved, things can quickly degenerate into disorganized chaos. One of the most prominent examples of this was 2014’s Dashcon, a Tumblr-themed convention that went down in internet history as being run by hilariously inept Tumblr users with zero experience. So what happens when you take the poor planning of Dashcon, add more furfaggotry, and throw in a dash of fraud? You get the first major furry drama of 2020, Capital City Furcon, CCFC for short, located in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania. Unlike Rainfurrest being remembered for the degeneracy among the guests, CCFC will be remembered mostly for the poor planning and incompetence of the chairman, as well as one of the few 2020 furry events that weren't canceled due to Covid-19.

CCFC was founded by Matthew Soltys, known more commonly by his fursona name Nitro.






*2021 UPDATE: This writeup focuses primarily on CCFC itself. Nitro/Matthew has since earned his own dedicated thread on Kiwi Farms, **which can be read here.*

According to a former friend of Nitro, he started the event purely as a vanity event in the hopes that people would see it as "his" event, much like how people associate Anthrocon with Uncle Kage or FurAffinity with Dragoneer. Nitro’s only prior experience with running events was volunteering at a furry meetup somewhere in Ohio. Several people familiar with the event have alleged Nitro siphoned money from that event to fund CCFC, but I don't have legitimate evidence to back that up.

From what I've heard from furries in the surrounding areas, Nitro had an iffy reputation well before announcing this event. For a period of time, he was known for his near-constant e-begging, and in early 2018, he was evicted from his apartment and sued by his landlord for a combination of unpaid rent and property damage. It’s also worth pointing out that Nitro has an EXTENSIVE public record of ignoring debts and repeatedly canceling summons to appear in court, causing cases like the aforementioned apartment eviction and even a simple traffic violation to get dragged out to literal years.









*Act 1: CCFC Planning: This is how you DON’T do furcon organization*
Nitro has claimed that he had been planning this event for two years prior to first announcing it around March 2019 (which is when most of the social media pages for CCFC went live), but given the lack of very basic planning like a hotel contract, this seems debatable. Nitro then recruited a few of his friends for staff and made plans to have the event ready for January 2020. Essentially from the start, this was a convention being run by furries with little to no amount of experience running anything. From the beginning, it was disorganized, messy, and communication was nonexistent. Literally, no one except for Nitro knew what was going on most of the time.

CCFC had very little advertising to promote the event, his strategy boiled down to “privately message every single moderately popular furry in existence and ask if they’d be interested in being a Guest of Honor in exchange for shilling CCFC”. A former staff who had shared access to the CCFC twitter claimed that Nitro would message dozens of furries every day for months on end with these proposals. Nitro also had people show up at other furry conventions and hand out the guest of honor applications to random furries (though he later denied doing this).






Nitro explicitly only offered GoH applications to fursuiters, with the only exception to that rule being Uncle Kage, presumably as a chance to show off to Kage. It's also worth taking a look at the incredibly amateurish contract they had GoH sign:




Take note of how it has multiple typos, how there's no information about what will specifically be offered to the guests (eg what expenses will be covered), and how there's no information about what is obligated from the guests while they are at the convention (eg you're required to appear at x panel). They instead left it really vague with "help where help is needed" which theoretically means Nitro could have asked GoH for anything at CCFC and they'd have to oblige, whether it's appearing at a certain event, or to help move equipment around.

At one point, Nitro managed to convince Lifty (a furry who helped run social media and promotion for BronyCon) to help with the pre-planning, but Lifty ultimately ended up quitting after Nitro continually ignored their advice and continued to make decisions without consulting the rest of the staff. Nitro also commissioned several local artists to make promotional artwork for CCFC, and by "commission" I mean "not pay them until it's finished, harass them until they give up and drop the project, then take their unfinished art and have a cheaper artist trace over it".

The few staff that Nitro had hired for the event were primarily made up of his friends and random furries Nitro recruited at local fur meets in Pennsylvania, most of whom were essentially people who wanted to put on an event but had little idea on how to do it correctly. The general consensus from local furries at the time was that the event wasn't even going to happen, Nitro was promising a lot and didn't have much to show for it other than some promotional art and multiple social media account. In spite of all that, he was still able to secure a contract with an (admittedly nice) hotel in Harrisburg around May 2019.


*Act 1 Paralogue: The York fundraising incident


*
In July 2019, Nitro tried to raise awareness for CCFC's existence by running a "charity fundraiser" where people could show up, have fun, learn about CCFC, and raise some money for charity. On the surface, that's not a terrible idea, but Nitro's ineptitude reared its ugly head again. Nitro ran the event on July 20th for a very specific reason; there was another furry event happening later that same day not too far from his, the York Furbowl, a reasonably popular bi-monthly event held in a bowling alley in the York, PA area. Presumably, he thought that if he planned it earlier on the same day, furries who were going to the furbowl would come to his event too. Hell, the park Nitro was holding this event at was only 11 minutes from the bowling alley.

To put it simply, his plan didn't work very well. While he had roughly 50 people show up and raise $666 "for charity" (the charity has since claimed they didn't receive any of it and it most likely went toward funding CCFC), he did next to no advertising for the event. Most local furries had no idea the event even happened until a few hours after it ended. In comparison, the York Furbowl had about 93 people show up, with next to no intersection of furries who attended both events. Nitro was heavily criticized by the York Furbowl attendees for trying to mooch off of another event's popularity, but he got away with it due to being friends with someone in charge of the York Furbowl, and Nitro himself continued to attend the York events, or at least until CCFC happened.

As of this writing, York furbowl is currently on hold due to COVID, but Nitro has been pre-emptively banned from showing up to future events whenever they're allowed to start up safely again. The owner of the event initially planned to let Nitro continue to attend, but they caved after roughly half of the regular attendees threatened to stop coming if Nitro wasn't banned.


*Act 2: CCFC, or how I learned to love the bomb (of a convention)*
Surprisingly and against all odds, the event was still planned to run in early January 2020. This was in spite of the fact that the event was grossly understaffed (around 15 staff and volunteers in total), and the few staff he had were either grossly inexperienced and/or problematic furries with a history of questionable behavior. The hotel had not been properly paid in advance as was agreed in their contract. He also had the problem of promising far too many people the chance to be a guest of honor (roughly 20 furries took him up on the offer), so he cut the list down to about 7 and told the others he would cover the costs of their rooms as an apology.

CCFC was originally advertised as a 4-day event (Thursday-Sunday), but they immediately hit two major snags on Thursday afternoon. First, they didn’t account that the previous event at the hotel was a political event with several important politicians and armed guards present and had to run around in a panic, telling the furries “don’t wear your fursuits yet, there are armed guards and we don’t want anyone getting hurt”, which forced them to reschedule all the Thursday events at the last possible moment. Secondly, the hotel demanded the pre-payment they were promised in the contract and told Nitro that if the issue was not resolved by the end of the day, they would shut down the event. Astute readers who are familiar with Dashcon should be having a huge sense of deja vu right about now.




Nitro first tried to come up with the money by pressuring his staff member Tripp (who was a college student at the time) to give up his tuition money to cover the bill. Due to transfer limits at Tripp's bank and his parents refusing to let him use the money for this, it didn’t happen, but that didn’t stop Nitro from continually trying to push him into going over their parents' heads and donating it anyways (even after they resolved the billing issue). The CCFC WikiFur article incorrectly claims Nitro took $15K from Tripp, but Tripp has since clarified that he offered it but never actually gave any of that money to Nitro.





Spoiler: Bonus lolcow crossover



The furry who added the incorrect embezzlement information on the Wikifur article was none other than fellow lolcow Connor Goodwolf.






Nitro then found his friend Shadow who was attending the event, lying by saying they needed someone to put their credit card on the hotel’s “as a security measure” and they wouldn’t be charged anything, with Nitro giving some flimsy excuse saying his card was declined and he totally had the money, it was just frozen in the bank temporarily and he couldn’t get it out until after CCFC. Shadow stupidly agreed to put his credit card down, and this is the only reason the event was allowed to continue.


Spoiler: Shadow's VLOG on the incident



If you don't want to watch the video, I've summarized it below:




-Shadow says Nitro is solely to blame for CCFC fucking up as bad as it did
-A lot of people thought the convention was going to crash and burn before it even started, Shadow included
-The biggest problem was gross financial mismanagement
-He brings up the near-shutdown Thursday night; Nitro told Shadow that he had the money sitting in a bank account but there was "some issue in the bank" and it was all the bank's fault that he couldn't pull it out fast enough to pay the hotel, so the only way to save the convention would be if someone was willing to put their credit card down for the hotel "as a placeholder".
-Shadow believed this lie and stupidly put his own personal credit card on the line for the convention. This is the only reason why the convention wasn't immediately shut down for nonpayment.
-After CCFC ended, Shadow is told Nitro can't release the money "for some reason" and he's suddenly stuck with a bill for roughly $12,000. Nitro ignored all of Shadow's attempts to get in contact and get it resolved.
-Fortunately, Shadow was able to work it out with his credit card company and get the debt transferred back over to Nitro
-There were way more than 7 guests of honor, people who were told they would be a GOH didn't find out they were no longer a GOH until after they arrived at the con and none of them were comped (even though they were promised)
-Shadow confirms Nitro ghosted almost everyone post-convention and ignored any questions regarding debts or reimbursements
-Nitro invited Shadow to be a Guest of honor for CCFC 2021. Shadow says he wouldn't accept even if it was actually happening



Surprisingly, the rest of CCFC generally went smoothly, at least from the perspective of the attendees. Granted, There were issues with all the panels being rescheduled last minute and all the hotel information panels had every event listed as starting and ending at 4 am, and a few panels ended up happening without the hosts showing up. But most of the attendees didn’t have much to complain about and were also completely unaware of the near-shutdown Thursday. Contrary to popular belief, Uncle Kage even showed up, hung out with some furries, did a panel or two, and helped run the charity auction on Sunday. It's also known that there was absolutely no enforcement of people wearing kink or fetish gear in public, but CCFC mostly lucked out in this regard because most of the attendees were civil and well-behaved.

Nitro apparently did very little in the way of managing during CCFC; former staff said he spent far too much time casually socializing with people instead of actually managing things, leaving most of the staff to fend for themselves. The head of the dealer’s den was heavily criticized for her unprofessional behavior to other dealers and staff, and the head of security had a well-known reputation of associating with problematic people and ignoring legitimate emergencies to get overly drunk when he was supposed to be working. The rest of the staff generally tried their best to keep things running smoothly without any guidance.

The real drama didn’t ramp up until after the closing ceremonies on Sunday. First off, Nitro claimed they raised about $4,000 for charity (though a friend of his later confirmed it was actually around $4600), then immediately announced that he was stepping down as chairman and the new chairman was a random DJ who played at one of the dances. He also gave a (very justified) ban to the security staff. After that, he went radio silent for a few weeks and forced his new chairman to deal with the ensuing mess.

As it turns out, Nitro had promised all the guests of honor that they would have their hotel bills paid for, only for all of them to find out upon checking out of the hotel that they were now stuck paying the entire bill. The staff was also promised to have their badges and rooms comped, only to find out later that was not the case. Shadow (Nitro’s friend who put his credit card on the hotel) was suddenly hit with a bill for $12,000. One of the GoH was a deaf fursuiter who was never provided an interpreter, which blatantly violates ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines and Nitro could face serious legal trouble if they file for disability discrimination. People who pre-registered for the event but were unable to make it were denied refunds. And to top it all off, the ALS Association (CCFC's charity) never received the money that was raised for them.




Even though Nitro presumably saved thousands by ignoring all the promised comps to guests and staff, the event was ultimately run at a significant financial loss. After being bombarded with questions about money issues he had no part in, the new chairman quit within a couple of days. Shadow was able to work with his credit card company to transfer the bill over to Nitro, and everyone else ultimately had no choice but to take the financial hit and move on. Nitro attempted to deflect any criticism over himself or how poorly CCFC's planning was by claiming that “Blaming Nitro” is a meme. He even went so far as to get #BlameNitro merchandise made in time for CCFC (that nobody bought). He ordered 200 “commemorative” ribbons, and as of this writing, all 200 are still in stock on the CCFC merch page.





*Act 3: the death of a (fur)con*
Most of the people who just went to CCFC as regular attendees had little to no idea that any of this was going on behind the scenes, so the drama died down for a few months. Not much discussion of CCFC happened online until about May 2020, when it was brought up in the very Kiwi Farms thread that you’re reading right now. After a few posts discussing the lack of public information surrounding the event, the thread caught the attention of Tripp, who offered to talk with the Farms and share his side of the story.




Since he was willing to talk, I decided to reach out to him, and it culminated in a long conversation with him and a few other former staff. I asked them every question that was brought up in the thread at that point. It's an absolutely insane conversation and it's far too long for me to include in this writeup, so I strongly suggest reading it here in its entirety if you have some time. Things took a dramatic and surprising turn a few weeks later on June 11th, when Tripp decided to publicly call out CCFC and demand that Nitro provide proof that he donated the $4000 that was raised for charity.



(archive)

A few hours later, the CCFC Twitter posted a weirdly-capitalized announcement stating that CCFC would be ending and they would keep the social media up.




The sudden closure prompted even more furries to ask what happened to the charity money, to which the CCFC Twitter responded by tweeting a picture of a donation receipt for $217, which people quickly pointed out was not made by Nitro, but instead made by someone else who donated independently during the actual event in January (Said receipt has the person’s dox on it, so I will not be posting it here). When it was pointed out that Nitro effectively doxed someone unrelated to CCFC and was trying to take credit for their donation, he responded by going into DFE mode, destroying most of the CCFC social media pages as well as his own. Several people familiar with the event have since shared their experiences with CCFC and Nitro.






While it hasn’t been definitively proven yet, it’s widely believed that Nitro either pocketed the charity money, or he used it to pay off some of the outstanding CCFC debts. Nitro attempted to return to Twitter via a new account in September, but he ended up setting the account to private a few days later after immediately getting mocked and ridiculed by everyone. He's known to still be fairly active on Howlr (a Tinder knock-off for furries) attempting to get into the pants of furries who are unaware of his shitty reputation.

Around the same time, someone managed to get in contact with Nitro’s roommate and ask about the charity money, which Nitro responded to by having the roommate forward a photograph of a donation receipt. However, it was quickly revealed to be a forgery, as he photoshopped a receipt off google, printed it out, then took a photo of it. This only increased the animosity towards Nitro.







(the 2nd pic is Nitro's "proof", 3rd is the receipt he stole off google)

According to someone I was in contact with that is familiar with the Pennsylvania furry scene, several furries unattached to all this drama tried to start up a new furry event in Lancaster PA (shortly before Covid started forcing events to be canceled), only for it to be immediately rejected due to the hotel being familiar with CCFC. Rumor has it that any proposed event in the Harrisburg and Lancaster area that has "furry" in the title or description is automatically rejected, with Nitro as the cited reason why.

Multiple people are currently taking legal action against Nitro over a number of issues, including unpaid debts, multiple breaches of contracts, charity fraud, and the aforementioned minor traffic cases that he's let drag on for years. I don’t have any more information I can post on those yet, especially as I don't want to risk interfering with the cases. Ultimately, one of the only positives that happened from all this drama was a fundraiser that Uncle Kage started. It was raising funds for the charity to help recoup the money CCFC was supposed to donate, which ended up raising roughly $8K. Nitro has been banned for life from nearly every furry event in Pennsylvania and surrounding states, and most of the former CCFC staff were recruited by other conventions.


*Act 4: Nitro NITRO'S "COUSIN" has an insane meltdown*
On October 13th, 2020, Nitro made a resurgence online which led to a cataclysmic meltdown that eliminated any possible shred of sympathy anyone might have had for him. In the days leading up to this, Nitro had secretly been in contact with a fursuit maker attempting to buy a donkey fursuit they had put up for sale. The maker put it up on a furry auction site for $5K, but Nitro offered to pay $10K on the condition that they had to ship him the suit first before he sent them any money, presumably in an attempt to scam the maker out of the suit and get it for free. Nitro was so confident he was going to get the suit that he immediately set up multiple social media accounts for a "Cyder the Donkey" and proceeded to follow hundreds of furries at once with them. To Nitro, this seemed like the perfect plan; he could attempt to re-integrate with the furries he so desperately craved validation from, and they wouldn't immediately know it was him if he was wearing a brand-new suit.




Nitro made three glaring mistakes that made furries think something fishy was going on almost immediately. First, the avatar he used for this account was a cropped photo grabbed directly from the auction page, which was discovered via a simple reverse image search. Second, Cyder tweeted several fursuit photos of Briggs, a furry Nitro was known to be dating (Briggs has since claimed they broke up well before this and he did not give permission for these photos to be tweeted). Third, someone decided to chat with Cyder on Telegram, and "Cyder" sent an undoctored selfie, assuming nobody would recognize him out of the suit.








When people realized who Cyder really was, somebody warned the fursuit maker about Nitro's shady past. This prompted Nitro to re-activate the official CCFC Twitter account and go on a bizarre incoherent rant, claiming that he's going to jail soon, that Cyder was actually his cousin and TOTALLY not him, that Tripp was a liar who ruined his reputation, that everyone who went to CCFC was a liar, that he used the CCFC charity money to pay down some of the debt he racked up, and this is all everybody else's fault but his. Tripp responded mockingly, which only increased Nitro's anger and caused even more people to start trolling him on Twitter, and the fursuit maker decided to cancel the sale of the donkey suit entirely.








I'm going to let these next posts speak for themselves. Please read them in their entirety, they're absolutely hilarious:












One set of arguments I want to single out is this one involving a friend of the fursuit maker. Nitro is still insisting that it was his "cousin" who was buying the suit and provided "proof" consisting of a bizarre DM he sent the seller after they canceled the sale. Nitro continued to insist Cyder was not him by tweeting a photo of two random people from Cyder's account. I'm not sure who these people in the photo are, but I'm thinking it might be his bad attempt at doxing someone unrelated, so I'm censoring the faces as a precaution. The Cyder account was nuked shortly afterward.














Unfortunately for Nitro, the fursuit seller was smart enough to save their earlier DMs which confirm that 1) Nitro was communicating with the seller using the same NRooski Twitter account he locked earlier in September, and 2) he outright told the seller he was also Cyder.






In Nitro's Nitro's COUSIN's final post in his incoherent meltdown before he stopped tweeting, he demanded proof that he was lying. Somebody links him to this very thread, fucking lol.




The next day, Nitro came back to the CCFC account and tweeted the contract he signed with the ALS association for some reason.

















Here are a few takeaways from this:
-Nitro estimated 200-400 people would show up to the event. The final count was around 380-ish people.
-He estimated the CCFC expenses would be about $50K and he'd make $55K with the event.
-On the question asking if CCFC was a registered 501(c)(3) charity (something that nearly every convention is registered as for tax and charity donation reasons), he left the question blank.
-He requested 800 ALS wristbands for an event he predicted would have 400 people show up.
-The address listed on the last page of the contract leads to a townhouse in York PA, which is also listed as the business address of "DJMSOL ENTERTAINMENT" (MSOL presumably short for Matthew SOLtys), Nito's side business of DJ/AV work.

Nitro went back into hiding shortly after this, going under yet another locked account and hoping this will all blow over eventually. As of this writing, it's currently the very creatively-named "CyderDonk" If you're wondering how I know it's actually him, it's because of a white knight revealing it themselves through constantly tagging him in older (pre-Cyder) tweets, defending Nitro apropos of nothing, and commissioning an artist to do artwork of Nitro and tagging this newer Cyder account on it.














*Additional reading and special thanks*
This writeup is the culmination of several months worth of research and concentrated autism, And as a personal achievement, it also happens to be my first OP/summary I've made for the Farms! There's actually a lot of less important information I've omitted for the sake of keeping this summary from getting overly long, so I'll link to some of the notable research posts here for those who'd like a more in-depth read:


Spoiler: Links to more reading



LurkerDog summarizes the feedback chat, later provides a download of it
Interview with former CCFC staff
Nitro gets doxed
Dealer's den head defending her actions (post-DFE)
Archived tweets from attendees (post-DFE)
Boozy Badger weighs in on legal issues, Nitro fakes a donation receipt
Random furry YouTuber gets in contact with former guests
CCFC's Facebook page remnants, more info on the York incident
Nitro's court records



I'd also like to give shoutouts to @Catch Your Breath for starting the thread and giving a few suggestions on places to start, @LurkerDog for providing me access to a leaked CCFC feedback chat, @Labhraidh for providing me a starting point with Nitro's dox and court records, and @Randomcatgirl for providing the "lovely" photos of Nitro I used at the beginning of this writeup.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2020)

Curious question, but has there been anything interesting going on about the virtual cons? Confurence was open this weekend.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Curious question, but has there been anything interesting going on about the virtual cons? Confurence was open this weekend.


Only things I saw was the Zoophile virtual con. Did no one post about that here?


----------



## Coolio55 (Aug 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Only things I saw was the Zoophile virtual con. Did no one post about that here?


Don't think so. Give us a rundown.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Curious question, but has there been anything interesting going on about the virtual cons? Confurence was open this weekend.


A lot of drama happens during planning/implementation, and during afterparties. Since the logistics and administrative needs of a "virtual" con are much, much simpler, and afterparties aren't happening for obvious reasons... we're pretty high and dry for furcon drama this year.

On the other hand...



Catch Your Breath said:


> Only things I saw was the Zoophile virtual con. Did no one post about that here?


That wasn't an "official" event, was it? Did a bunch of dogfuckers just spontaneously decide to zoom together one day, or did they actually plan and schedule it?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> A lot of drama happens during planning/implementation, and during afterparties. Since the logistics and administrative needs of a "virtual" con are much, much simpler, and afterparties aren't happening for obvious reasons... we're pretty high and dry for furcon drama this year.
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> ...


It was called FeralCon but a shit ton of open Zoos " attended " it. Lemme see if I can pull up something on Twitter

Edit:



Spoiler
















Archive


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> It was called FeralCon but a shit ton of open Zoos " attended " it. Lemme see if I can pull up something on Twitter


FeralCon, huh?

Why am I having flashbacks to Kero's interest in "feral artwork"...?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> FeralCon, huh?
> 
> Why am I having flashbacks to Kero's interest in "feral artwork"...?


Edited it in last response

Might be because Kero was caught attending it


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Edited it in last response
> 
> Might be because Kero was caught attending it


Let me just upgrade that "informative" to "winner", thank you...

And man, what a predictable who's who of power-creeps. SpaceX can't get their new generation of rockets out soon enough, so we can load these guys into one and fire them into the sun.


----------



## Strayserval (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Curious question, but has there been anything interesting going on about the virtual cons? Confurence was open this weekend.


From the little i've seen it's been pretty basic, all the really weird stuff happens in private worlds but the VR chat jannies ban that shit so fast i cant keep track.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 24, 2020)

Strayserval said:


> From the little i've seen it's been pretty basic, all the really weird stuff happens in private worlds but the VR chat jannies ban that shit so fast i cant keep track.


I can tell you the VR jannies don't ban nsfw shit that happens in private worlds UNLESS recordings are released to the public.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 25, 2020)

Rukario said:


> In which case they might make a Villainous Furry Stable as the next big attempt to get Roman Reigns over. No need for storyline, just dress up four guys with terrible fursuits they found on Furaffinity and have them pretend to hump each other.


Don't give Kevin Dunn ideas. They already turned Roman heel. I don't want to see him in a Big Dog kigu.
Also is this more of a Hulkamania topic or should it remain here?


----------



## Rukario (Aug 26, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Don't give Kevin Dunn ideas. They already turned Roman heel. I don't want to see him in a Big Dog kigu.
> Also is this more of a Hulkamania topic or should it remain here?


WWE as a whole is one man's crazy fantasy that several of his enablers want to take part in, so long they get given money. A bit like the Furry Fandom, but with money instead of dreadful art and fursuit sex.


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Curious question, but has there been anything interesting going on about the virtual cons? Confurence was open this weekend.


Other than concern over the amount of people signed up for Feralcon who were into zoo stuff, I don't think I've seen much. The member list was scrutinized for a while but the con is over now and nothing has really been spoken about after.

I vaguely recall seeing mentions of VRChat incidents over online cons, but I don't know the details. One of them I just saw scattered around mentions on twitter about how a statue/environment model in the VRChat map for a recent con wasn't suitable or something and had to be changed because folk weren't happy with it. I wish I knew what it actually was.

I don't really see the appeal with the online con stuff honestly so I never delved into it. I'm interested how comparable the numbers are to in person cons. I guess the stuff like video interviews with the more well known artists would be the main draw, since things like the 'Dealers Den' are just generic commission advertisement chats I imagine?



Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Don't give Kevin Dunn ideas. They already turned Roman heel. I don't want to see him in a Big Dog kigu.
> Also is this more of a Hulkamania topic or should it remain here?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 26, 2020)

Vault said:


> View attachment 1549480


I am fully aware of Mr. Cat. I'm actually subscribed to him and his fed on YouTube.


----------



## Jangarango (Aug 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> It was called FeralCon but a shit ton of open Zoos " attended " it. Lemme see if I can pull up something on Twitter
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


And now that wolfjlupus dude got involved with the whole Otherkon shenanigans (although that con is over now). Yeesh.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 26, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> Otherkon


Please don't tell me this is what I think this is


----------



## Jangarango (Aug 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Please don't tell me this is what I think this is


It’s probably _exactly_ what you think it is.

The con took a stance against zoophiles which raised the ire of a bunch of  zoos on Twitter, and even now after the fact I’ve still seen some disparaging the con.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 26, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> It’s probably _exactly_ what you think it is.
> 
> The con took a stance against zoophiles which raised the ire of a bunch of  zoos on Twitter, and even now after the fact I’ve still seen some disparaging the con.


Feel free to share tweets. This is my day off and I don't feel like going elbow deep in degeneracy today


----------



## Jangarango (Aug 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Feel free to share tweets. This is my day off and I don't feel like going elbow deep in degeneracy today


None of these are archived because I’m on mobile and can’t be bothered, but here:


			https://twitter.com/onebiggrumpyrat/status/1288375181652762624?s=21
		




			https://twitter.com/undomesticanid/status/1292288342210551810?s=21
		




			https://twitter.com/wolfjlupus/status/1290685703861354496?s=21
		




			https://twitter.com/mountainwolf17/status/1292313613940723713?s=21


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 26, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> None of these are archived because I’m on mobile and can’t be bothered, but here:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/onebiggrumpyrat/status/1288375181652762624?s=21
> ...


Seems someone archived them all 3 weeks ago


----------



## Jangarango (Aug 26, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Seems someone archived them all 3 weeks ago


I spent some time a few weeks ago archiving SOME tweets, but not all of those specifically, so color me unsurprised lol. There were a LOT of zoophiles who came out of the woodworks because of this, I discovered.


----------



## Grapefruct (Aug 28, 2020)

Beware just dropped on sailorrooscout in regards to the tshirts for HMHF, you know the ones that almost were printed before MFF sent them a cease and desist for use of the name "FurFest"

Still over two years from the cons start date

https://twitter.com/RJArtistryy/status/1299465608770265089
https://archive.md/LH8aO

rooscout is going nuts in damage control now. posting tweets and deleting them as soon as someone points something out


----------



## Great Dane (Aug 28, 2020)

Grapefruct said:


> Beware just dropped on sailorrooscout in regards to the tshirts for HMHF, you know the ones that almost were printed before MFF sent them a cease and desist for use of the name "FurFest"
> 
> Still over two years from the cons start date
> 
> ...



Here is Pibble's response to the conflict.









			https://twitter.com/PIBBLEBITCH/status/1299485159050407936
		



			https://archive.md/dc0oD
		


EDIT:






			https://twitter.com/PIBBLEBITCH/status/1299491857475538944
		



			https://archive.md/Hw8Ab


----------



## Cool Spot (Aug 28, 2020)

Why they decided they needed to print t-shirts _now_ is beyond me.


----------



## Grapefruct (Aug 28, 2020)

Additional accusations I was not aware of untill now. apparently theres been even more drama going on with the board behind the scenes





https://twitter.com/RynUfe/status/1286309638556856321 
https://archive.md/m40dl


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 28, 2020)

There's something heartening about finding proof that furry conventions invariably turn into clusterfucks, whether they're organized by crackers _or _niggers.


----------



## omori (Aug 29, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Here is Pibble's response to the conflict.
> 
> View attachment 1554896
> View attachment 1554897
> ...


Is this dumb bitch really calling the dude an uncle tom for coming forward about underhanded business practice from the head of the board _she’s _on?

If Chise cannot handle naming her con and handling merch she has no business running a picnic, let alone a full on convention.

Also,


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 29, 2020)

Seems like HMHF's staff are collectively going for lolcow speedruns.

CCFC might have been a clusterfuck of poor planning, but Nitro at least managed to not get canceled until 5 months after his event. These guys don't even have their event happening for a little over 2 years from now and they've already been called out multiple times for different reasons.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh god please let the noteworthy BIPoC furs get into conflict with Chipfoxx's defense force. 

I mean, the primer is all set: he and his wife, being rich white midwesterners, didn't give a rats ass about nonwhites in the fandom and mishandled a situation with a BIPoC fur that trans chaser Carcin made exponentially worse. Then you've got Pibblebitch who is very obviously unbalanced and dealing poorly with her problematic friendships (defending her dogfucker friend Hoot while maintaining clout against accusations of "zoo apologist"), she could be the match that sets the whole powderkeg off. 

God, can you imagine ChipFoxx getting into a heated exchange with Sonicfox? 

Who else wants to see a "respectable furry fandom lifestyler" accidentally drop a racial slur in a heated moment?


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 29, 2020)

Grapefruct said:


> Beware just dropped on sailorrooscout in regards to the tshirts for HMHF, you know the ones that almost were printed before MFF sent them a cease and desist for use of the name "FurFest"
> 
> Still over two years from the cons start date
> 
> ...


Something that I wanted to point out, RJ has a history of bad business under his belt, from fursuit making to apparel runs. The fact that they turned to him in the first place, when he's fought tooth and nail to not refund people for orders that he never fulfilled, shows that they (HMHF) were willing to overlook his bad business practices because he was BIPoC.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 29, 2020)

Howlfest is doomed to fail for many reasons but I applaud their ability to completely fuck up a t-shirt run.

Even Null can ship merch despite getting blocked by every payment processor in the world.


----------



## camopattern (Aug 29, 2020)

I've said this before and I'll say it again, this con sounds like a money making scam at best.

Chise still uses her personal twitter to do everything con related. They don't have a formal website or trademark. They have no legal team or secretary. They're just milking kofi donations which you can see from Chise's timeline that she's spending on $400 plushies and art commissions. Her messages outright state she admits she can't handle her job and managing communication at the same time. 

This whole con is giving me major dashcon deja vu. An incompetent chair who got caught up in a hype and thought she could do better. If this was any other con it would have gone up in flames already, at this point I'm frustrated to see bipoc furries be taken advantage of like this. They're so desperate they'll overlook anything.


----------



## Lion (Aug 30, 2020)

chise tweeted this with her side of the story 


			https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1299765786588909573?s=21
		









						Addressing RJArtistryy/Maul Apparel
					

Addressing @RJArtistryy/Maul Apparel   Concerning the thread created by RJ, I wanted to open this by expressing my sincerest apologies for my delays in communication and responding to messages in a timely manner. I work a full-time job as a Molecular Biologist with very strenuous hours due to the...




					docs.google.com
				



i’m on mobile right now and don’t feel like dealing with archive on it. 
but what amazes me is that everyone seemed to know that RJ is dalmy who’s known to run scams and bareback pozzer parties. she was quick to say yes because he’s black, no other research behind him or his company.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 30, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> chise tweeted this with her side of the story
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1299765786588909573?s=21
> ...


I haven't read through this yet, but archived the tweet and downloaded the google doc as a pdf for the sake of preservation


----------



## Womanhorse (Aug 30, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> chise tweeted this with her side of the story
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1299765786588909573?s=21
> ...



I like how neither of them don't actually say sorry at any point in this for the lack of communication, but "take responsibility" instead. Very professional!

The whole con feels ridiculously unprofessional. Everyone seems to be first time con runners with not even a mild understanding of how any of this works. Like how they didn't wanna create a contract for a one off thing (which they absolutely SHOULD'VE before money was given to anyone, no matter the circumstances). The comparison to Dashcon is on point; Running a convention is a lot more difficult than anyone realizes but it's not an excuse to at least put in the effort and time to get people onboard who have so they can guide the board and team. Someone would've warned them about RJ/Maül, and know a better T-Shirt manufacturer to go with. Or just made a contract where only the profits go to HMHF, or whatever. Other people would be around to oragnize things so someone with a fulltime job isn't struggling to organize everything. And someone would tell them that the money for the con needs to be in a seperate account, and not in the pockets of some of the con staff. They're treating it like another furrmet or a hangout and it's doomed to fail as a result. Thats why you don't just pick your staff based on their skin colour; you pick people that know their shit.

On the upside watching Dashcon happen in realtime was a treat and I cannot wait to experience this one in a few years


----------



## Pax Europaea (Aug 30, 2020)

Who woulda thunk the people who thrive off of clout posting the most and flaunting their race like its a fashion statement can't do anything professional, clear and moral in any respect?

Popcorn's out boys.


----------



## billydero (Aug 30, 2020)

Womanhorse said:


> I like how neither of them don't actually say sorry at any point in this for the lack of communication, but "take responsibility" instead. Very professional!
> 
> The whole con feels ridiculously unprofessional. Everyone seems to be first time con runners with not even a mild understanding of how any of this works. Like how they didn't wanna create a contract for a one off thing (which they absolutely SHOULD'VE before money was given to anyone, no matter the circumstances). The comparison to Dashcon is on point; Running a convention is a lot more difficult than anyone realizes but it's not an excuse to at least put in the effort and time to get people onboard who have so they can guide the board and team. Someone would've warned them about RJ/Maül, and know a better T-Shirt manufacturer to go with. Or just made a contract where only the profits go to HMHF, or whatever. Other people would be around to oragnize things so someone with a fulltime job isn't struggling to organize everything. And someone would tell them that the money for the con needs to be in a seperate account, and not in the pockets of some of the con staff. They're treating it like another furrmet or a hangout and it's doomed to fail as a result. Thats why you don't just pick your staff based on their skin colour; you pick people that know their shit.
> 
> On the upside watching Dashcon happen in realtime was a treat and I cannot wait to experience this one in a few years



In other KF forums discussing the current riots in Portland, and elsewhere, posters frequently comment that the leftists and communists are basically nothing more than LARPers with too much zeal and absolutely no experience in staging a revolution.

Nice to see that leftist furries behave the same way in setting up a BIPOC Convention; they’re basically just LARPing at being convention heads, Caught up in the revolutionary fervor and mass hysteria of going out of their way to prove that black pervert and degenerate furry lives matter, or… something.


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 30, 2020)

camopattern said:


> I woke to this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might join this just to see the disaster before my eyes. If I do, I'll be sure to document fucking everything. Pray for me.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> I might join this just to see the disaster before my eyes. If I do, I'll be sure to document fucking everything. Pray for me.


Make sure you're BIPOC enough to be allowed in.

Or at least have enough shoe polish on you to pretend you are.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Aug 31, 2020)

More drama concerning Howlfest, ooh-oh boy. Chise on behalf of the Con has filed a complaint. is encouraging customers to make a complaint on where the profits for the shirts went, as it is apparently violating some sort of Charity Laws in Ohio.
They're claiming Maul has incorrectly and falsely presented the production costs so that only 10% or less has been donated to the con. So they're taking action by reporting it to Ohio State.

Original Post https://twitter.com/Painteddoq/status/1300475799749959688 - [Archive]


Chise's response https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1300481701257383936 - [Archive]


Chise's tweets. https://twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1300488216118607872 - [Archive]


Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Maul apparel donate to Chise's personal Paypal and not a charity one? Surely that'd invalidate any claim to the donation as they aren't even registered as one? And it got sent to a personal account?


----------



## omori (Aug 31, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> More drama concerning Howlfest, ooh-oh boy. Chise on behalf of the Con has filed a complaint. is encouraging customers to make a complaint on where the profits for the shirts went, as it is apparently violating some sort of Charity Laws in Ohio.
> They're claiming Maul has incorrectly and falsely presented the production costs so that only 10% or less has been donated to the con. So they're taking action by reporting it to Ohio State.
> 
> Original Post https://twitter.com/Painteddoq/status/1300475799749959688 - [Archive]
> ...


RJ deleted the callout thread on Chise and Howlfest.


----------



## Lion (Aug 31, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Maul apparel donate to Chise's personal Paypal and not a charity one? Surely that'd invalidate any claim to the donation as they aren't even registered as one? And it got sent to a personal account?


chise is the charity now. how else will she afford all those expensive commissions.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2020)

Crossposting from the general drama thread, originally by @santaclaus. 



santaclaus said:


> Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy deleted his callout at the Harvest Moon Howl Fest. In case anyone didn't catch it, here's an archive.
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/gM15w
> ...


----------



## round robin (Sep 1, 2020)

camopattern said:


> This whole con is giving me major dashcon deja vu. An incompetent chair who got caught up in a hype and thought she could do better. If this was any other con it would have gone up in flames already, at this point I'm frustrated to see bipoc furries be taken advantage of like this. They're so desperate they'll overlook anything.


I'm not. This was a highly racist/segregationist undertaking to begin with and "bipoc" furries deserve every bit of chagrin they get for buying the lie that being black in the furry fandom is somehow harder than being white. Who exactly is oppressing them in this largely leftist community?


----------



## D.Va (Sep 1, 2020)

round robin said:


> I'm not. This was a highly racist/segregationist undertaking to begin with and "bipoc" furries deserve every bit of chagrin they get for buying the lie that being black in the furry fandom is somehow harder than being white. Who exactly is oppressing them in this largely leftist community?



why, the one guy in a confederate fursuit who is now banned from everywhere lol


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 1, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Oh god please let the noteworthy BIPoC furs get into conflict with Chipfoxx's defense force.
> 
> I mean, the primer is all set: he and his wife, being rich white midwesterners, didn't give a rats ass about nonwhites in the fandom and mishandled a situation with a BIPoC fur that trans chaser Carcin made exponentially worse. Then you've got Pibblebitch who is very obviously unbalanced and dealing poorly with her problematic friendships (defending her dogfucker friend Hoot while maintaining clout against accusations of "zoo apologist"), she could be the match that sets the whole powderkeg off.



With all the civil (and possibly criminal) clusterfucks Chipfoxx instigates, the risk of major legal repercussions can potentially bankrupt him, he must be one sheltered trust fund baby to be that reckless.

Cons can sue him for lost attendance and revenue from his calls to boycotting them over "racisim" which he never seems to be able to prove.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 1, 2020)

D.Va said:


> why, the one guy in a confederate fursuit who is now banned from everywhere lol


...Magnus.
You know, I’d be tempted to say I’d pay for his registration/hotel or whatever if this thing was to ever happen, just so I could see the look on their faces when a literal Confederate Flag wolf comes strolling through the lobby wearing a Trump hat.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 1, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> ...Magnus.
> You know, I’d be tempted to say I’d pay for his registration/hotel or whatever if this thing was to ever happen, just so I could see the look on their faces when a literal Confederate Flag wolf comes strolling through the lobby wearing a Trump hat.



Ah the priceless look of a bunch of mostly white gay men concealing themselves in sexually suggestive animal costumes calling each other "racists".


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 1, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> With all the civil (and possibly criminal) clusterfucks Chipfoxx instigates, the risk of major legal repercussions can potentially bankrupt him, he must be one sheltered trust fund baby to be that reckless.
> 
> Cons can sue him for lost attendance and revenue from his calls to boycotting them over "racisim" which he never seems to be able to prove.



Care to dish? I know he got pretty close to trouble for doxxing someone once and supposedly he's been supporting carcin somehow, but beyond him being a garden variety trans fetishist making government money and living that full lifestyler fantasy in full view for all the white trash furs to suck up to, I dunno any other trouble he got close to. 

I'd love to see the BIPoC furs rip him out of frame.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 1, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Care to dish? I know he got pretty close to trouble for doxxing someone once and supposedly he's been supporting carcin somehow, but beyond him being a garden variety trans fetishist making government money and living that full lifestyler fantasy in full view for all the white trash furs to suck up to, I dunno any other trouble he got close to.
> 
> I'd love to see the BIPoC furs rip him out of frame.



He might not have a government job for long, it's only a matter of time before his HR or some co worker he pisses off comes across all this





						Leftist/Communist/Antifa Furry General
					

Junius claims to have polycystic ovary syndrome and thinks this makes her "endocrinologically intersex"    https://twitter.com/JUNIUS_64/status/912382212028403712 https://tweetsave.com/junius_64/status/912382212028403712  PCOS complications tend to flare up when you're fat. Hormones go out of...




					kiwifarms.net
				




There was unconfirmed reports he's mostly living off of trust funds, true or not, he seems to set himself up for so much expensive legal repercussion


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 1, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> He might not have a government job for long, it's only a matter of time before his HR or some co worker he pisses off comes across all this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you're waiting for them to fire him because he retweets things about antifa then you're going to keep waiting for a long ass time

And he's not going to piss off a coworker because he's not stupid. He blends in like every other number crunching autist engineer that needs extreme taboo fetishes to feel like they exist because they're too broken to form normal fucking attachments.

Edit: I just don't care about his activist role playing on twitter. He has skeletons in his closet just like every other lifestyler and that's what he should be nailed on, if those skeletons happen to be dogs, kids, or anything else fucked up abusive or enabling those things.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 2, 2020)

Chipfoxx is good at skirting the law and playing innocent, but the reality is;

His ANTIFA posts, affiliations, and extremist views are documented 
His zoo-pedo acts are documented
His racebaiting and blacklisting / blackmailing are documented 
His employment history, face, residences are doxxed
His incessant labeling of anyone he doesnt like as "racest" posted online every day are archived

If he tries to play normie, he's doing a bad job at it online. One slip up at work and the government will know , if not already.

He allegidly lost his clearance at his prior job for being associated with antifa, I think it was at the space engineering job he boasts a lot online all the time. He doesn't seem to be someone who learns from his mistakes, or his emotions get the better of him all too often


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Chipfoxx is good at skirting the law and playing innocent, but the reality is;
> 
> His ANTIFA posts, affiliations, and extremist views are documented
> His zoo-pedo acts are documented
> ...



The government or whoever he's working for now (I've never heard he was fired from his air/space systems contract) do not care he posts antifa shit (You probably do, tho)
Zoo? Probably. Probably the "non offender" camp. Pedo? Wouldn't surprise me, but I haven't seen anything concrete.
Racebaiting?
I don't care about his dox
and, yeah, he's a garden variety performative neolib who speaks to an already agreeing crowd while they lift him up for his perceived success and access to a lifestyle they wish they had. Ask him how he engages offline or which communities/institutions he works with on those views and you're not going to get an answer. "Oh we raised money for an animal shelter at the last convention I RAN"

He's a bad actor and with his platform he creates space in a niche subculture that's more prone to abuse, personality cults, grooming and...just unhealthy shit that gets hyperfocused on by socially and emotionally limited people. And if he really is into abusive, evil shit in private like it seems, he'll probably fucking get away with it. 

It's wrestling pigs in mud.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah, anyone who thinks Chipfoxx is going to get nailed for anything he's said/done in social media is being extremely .

There has to be some sort of leak of concrete evidence of _seriously_ illegal actions. Since that hasn't happened yet, any commentary about the guy is unfortunately just wishful thinking.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> His zoo-pedo acts are documented


Care to elaborate? This is the first I'm hearing of this


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 2, 2020)

I haven't seen much concrete on Chipfoxx 's zoo/ pedo either, much of it is circumstantial or heresay.

The ANTIFA and doxxing, along with blackmailing cons is documented.

(Warning, long read)


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/leftist-communist-antifa-furry-general.33353/page-7
		


He seems to target organizations and the rapsheet is massive. Government job positions are cozy and any co worker who wants his position can easilly find this.

He's probably doing all he can to hide amd protect it but at the same time his "defense force" of austsie troonies is probably working against him.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> His zoo-pedo acts are documented





KrabFish said:


> I haven't seen much concrete on Chipfoxx 's zoo/ pedo either, much of it is circumstantial or heresay.



So they aren't actually documented then.  You're a special type of retarded, aren't you?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> I haven't seen much concrete on Chipfoxx 's zoo/ pedo either, much of it is circumstantial or heresay.
> 
> The ANTIFA and doxxing, along with blackmailing cons is documented.
> 
> ...


You're starting to sound like that gigantic sped Athena who's been bouncing up and down on Chip's cock for the last month or so. Why don't you go back to Twitter and stay there? Your tactics are annoying and don't do shit aside from making anyone with valid criticism against Chip look bad.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 2, 2020)

Circumstantial evidence includes documented evidence, but its connection is not as direct. It's still legally admissible.



			https://legaldictionary.net/circumstantial-evidence/
		


Other people claimed they witnessed (eg) Chipfoxx zoo pedo shit.

They documented it, its not direct, but circumstantial.

Further reading





						Circumstantial vs Direct Evidence
					

Simple explanation of circumstantial and direct evidence, and their differences.  Are they equally reliable?



					www.criminallawconsulting.com
				






			https://firm3ukm.blogspot.com/2013/11/direct-evidence-vs-circumstantial.html


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Circumstantial evidence includes documented evidence, but its connection is not as direct. It's still legally admissible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why not post screenshots of the people claiming he did that shit you fucking sped? No one gives a shit about legality. We just want to see the sauce.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Circumstantial evidence includes documented evidence, but its connection is not as direct. It's still legally admissible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it was you.  Hi Athena!  I'm your biggest fan!

So, around here, one of the rules is that you don't do gay ops by going off site to fuck with a cow.  Didn't expect the cow to come here and do gay ops though.

You probably should have tried to hide a little bit better though.  The fact that you showed up here and went balls out with going after Chipfoxx was kind of suspicious.  Then the fact that you couldn't resist showing up in the Moms Demand Action thread was a dead fucking giveaway.  Just take a look at your posting history:  https://kiwifarms.net/search/3826529/

Then of course, there's the Twitter corroboration that you just LOVE trying to harass them:


			https://archive.vn/8R3Zl
		



			https://archive.vn/2KzIO
		



			https://archive.vn/gUC0x
		


And I know you used that Legal Dictionary link on your @thefoxygoddess Twitter account, but boohoo...Twitter suspended that account so I can't provide the evidence.

You're not fooling anyone.  Get the fuck out of here and run back to Twitter so you can keep tweeting the same inane bullshit to your 6 followers.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Circumstantial evidence includes documented evidence, but its connection is not as direct. It's still legally admissible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking kill yourself you stupid nigger.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 2, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Fucking kill yourself you stupid nigger.



Lol, how much is Chipfoxx paying you to hide his tracks?


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Lol, how much is Chipfoxx paying you to hide his tracks?



This is not a wise use of your time and effort. 

I think he's an awful person too, but this doesn't get any closer to justice. You need to reel it in and check yourself.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 2, 2020)

What justice? I don't give a fuck, I'm just here to watch the paranoia shit show.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> What justice? I don't give a fuck, I'm just here to watch the paranoia shit show.


m8 the only one who's acting paranoid right now is you. You threw out an accusation without any form of proof then sperged about " wElL lAwS n ShIt "


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> What justice? I don't give a fuck, I'm just here to watch the paranoia shit show.



I want you to realize that this is about in covering actual wrongdoing, abusive behavior, grooming, and anything else that poses a threat of harm to kids, animals, or adults. 

Rumormongering based on conjecture and not hard facts muddies the water and helps abusers get away with it. 

This isn't about destroying his social media rep, it's about exposing him if he's an abuser. 

You need to reevaluate your approach. I've had to in the past as well.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> m8 the only one who's acting paranoid right now is you. You threw out an accusation without any form of proof then sperged about " wElL lAwS n ShIt "


Dude's proably just some sperg trying to derail shit. At this point he's bringing nothing to the table.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 2, 2020)

Wait, is it now a job? What's the pay?


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Wait, is it now a job? What's the pay?



No, and if you don't want to waste your time and energy obsessing over him like it seems you are right now, then you need to take a step back and reevaluate your reasons and approach.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Circumstantial evidence includes documented evidence, but its connection is not as direct. It's still legally admissible.



Actually, at the risk of shitting this thread up with off-topic bullshit, let me keep going for a bit, Athena.

So we all know you go by Athena Vixen with a piddling web presence at best, mainly Instagram and Twitter, when you're not getting banned.  But you also have a Flickr account!  Athena's Flickr Account of Fursuit Horrors

One of the photos in that gallery is of particular interest, though.  (I'll pay for everyone's eye bleach, promise. And sorry for the size, but the key part wasn't visible in the thumbnail)
Wayback Archive link to the photo, since archve.is seems to not be working)






"Ethereality Pictures".  Huh.  What's that?  Oh, it's some shitty little film production company in Utah

That shitty little company only lists a single employee on the website, though.  One, Vanessa Lee

Now what makes this interesting is that up until about a month ago, Ethereality Pictures also maintained a Flickr account, but SOMEONE went on a DFE rampage after the furries got a bit too close.  Oh wait.  It's been archived on Wayback.
Ethereality's deleted Flickr account, page 1
Now page one REALLY interests me because it include an image of a screenshot from Instagram of a "vanessaleeofficial" account (long since deleted sadly) argues with someone using the same rhetoric that you try to spew on Twitter all the time.  Huh.  Thunk-provoking.
Ethereality's deleted Flickr account, page 2 - a bunch of random photos of landscapes, guns, and a house you could never afford
Ethereality's deleted Flickr account, page 3 - more landscapes and some pathetic attempts by Vanessa Lee at modeling a very familiar looking swimsuit that I'm positive has been seen on you.
Ethereality's deleted Flickr account, page 4 - and more crap, including some horrific CG wolves that apparently Vanessa Lee rendered

Except, oddly enough...Vanessa had a nearly identical body to you, Athena.  I wonder why that is.  And let's not forget to take notice that the account username is "SandraLaVixen".  Vixen.  Hmmmm...

Of course, Googling SandraLaVixen comes up with a number of links that attach to Vanessa Lee, including images that match the one used on Ethereality Picture's website for her.  It's just a shame that she DFE'd/made private the video on Vimeo where Vanessa Lee interviewed a bunch of autistic gun nuts at a rally in California a few years back.  Then everyone could have heard her voice.

Oh!  And don't forget to notice the Nevada Film Office link on the front page of Ethereality Pictures' website.
Let's check THAT out!

Oh look!  An address, a phone number, and an email address!  Now we know how to get in touch with Vanessa Lee!

I'm a little sad that the furries ruined a good thing, because the really fun bit was that you used to be able to Google that phone number and get a Zillow real estate listing for a condo in California that was being sold by the owner.  The owner who used the Ethereality Picture's logo as their user photo.  Apparently Vanessa was having trouble selling a condo in Hacienda Heights, but that can happen when you try to sell it for $300k over the assessed value.

But let me get to the pièce_de_résistance!  Here's a photo of Vanessa Lee (easily corroborated by photos provided in prior links) from her now deleted Instagram account!

Pay special attention to the outfit and the details of the room.  It'll all make sense.



So...hi Vanessa "Athena Vixen" Lee!  Welcome to KiwiFarms!  Now fuck off back to Twitter, you retarded cunt!


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> No, and if you don't want to waste your time and energy obsessing over him like it seems you are right now, then you need to take a step back and reevaluate your reasons and approach.


You're giving this clown WAY too much credit. Have you seen what she's like on Twitter? She's a psycho
Edit: And apparently a hoe


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> I want you to realize that this is about in covering actual wrongdoing, abusive behavior, grooming, and anything else that poses a threat of harm to kids, animals, or adults.
> 
> Rumormongering based on conjecture and not hard facts muddies the water and helps abusers get away with it.
> 
> ...



You do realize you are talking to one of the most intensely retarded excuses for a human being, right?  It's cute that you're trying to pull an intervention here, but save your breath.  She doesn't care and is not worth redemption.


----------



## omori (Sep 2, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Actually, at the risk of shitting this thread up with off-topic bullshit, let me keep going for a bit, Athena.
> 
> So we all know you go by Athena Vixen with a piddling web presence at best, mainly Instagram and Twitter, which you're not getting banned.  But you also have a Flickr account!  Athena's Flickr Account of Fursuit Horrors
> 
> ...


Lmao holy shit I thought only sad autogynophilic men wore these kinds of suits.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

KrabFish has been threadbanned for derailment. Thank you, Ride


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> KrabFish has been threadbanned for derailment. Thank you, Ride


Awesome. Now, where were we?

Oh, right. HowlFest. I'm so happy that a con that's still 2 years away has produced so much /popcorn-worthy material. Are we taking bets on the next "board member" who will be caught embezzling funds?


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 3, 2020)

Wonder if it's even going to happen at this rate.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 3, 2020)

Cool Spot said:


> Wonder if it's even going to happen at this rate.


I put it at like 3% chance at this rate without factoring in local weather


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I put it at like 3% chance at this rate without factoring in local weather


Speaking of local weather, they say they're going to be doing their convention during Fall. I hope they don't do it right at the start of fall, because September is actually still a fairly wet month in Maryland. Too much rain and the mud would give all those BIPOCs the same skin tone.


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Speaking of local weather, they say they're going to be doing their convention during Fall. I hope they don't do it right at the start of fall, because September is actually still a fairly wet month in Maryland. Too much rain and the mud would give all those BIPOCs the same skin tone.


Given their name, it will be an October convention. That also gives them less competition for the campground. But it creates more havoc with the weather, since October is kind of an unpredictable shitshow anymore.

I look forward to seeing how it comes together, all things considered. There’s limited cabin space available, and that will likely be priority $$$ attendees, Dealers, and staff. Everyone else will have to actually camp, and that puts their belongings at risk.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> Given their name, it will be an October convention. That also gives them less competition for the campground. But it creates more havoc with the weather, since October is kind of an unpredictable shitshow anymore.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how it comes together, all things considered. There’s limited cabin space available, and that will likely be priority $$$ attendees, Dealers, and staff. Everyone else will have to actually camp, and that puts their belongings at risk.


I looked it up, apparently the harvest moon for 2022 is on September 10th. I'm going to assume they didn't name their convention _literally_, but I think they'll want it to happen during a full moon. "Howl" fest, yadda-yadda, and it also makes an open air event with camping _slightly_ safer.

The following full moon is on October 9th (technically it would be the "Hunters Moon"). Nightly temperatures in that area during that time of year should be around 55 degrees, and dropping further as the month goes on. Likely a little colder since people will be setting up on open ground and there will be windchill to account for. So, if anyone is intending to go make sure you bring a good tent and warm clothes! And hope you're lucky enough no one is just going to Occupy your tent or appropriate your laptop.

Silver lining: for once the fursuiters shouldn't be collapsing of heatstroke. At least not after sunset.


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 4, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I looked it up, apparently the harvest moon for 2022 is on September 10th. I'm going to assume they didn't name their convention _literally_, but I think they'll want it to happen during a full moon. "Howl" fest, yadda-yadda, and it also makes an open air event with camping _slightly_ safer.
> 
> The following full moon is on October 9th (technically it would be the "Hunters Moon"). Nightly temperatures in that area during that time of year should be around 55 degrees, and dropping further as the month goes on. Likely a little colder since people will be setting up on open ground and there will be windchill to account for. So, if anyone is intending to go make sure you bring a good tent and warm clothes! And hope you're lucky enough no one is just going to Occupy your tent or appropriate your laptop.
> 
> Silver lining: for once the fursuiters shouldn't be collapsing of heatstroke. At least not after sunset.


Lmao. I do have a major question however considering the con staff is in a massive shitfest, what about security? It is going to be a tenting event and stated before, putting your belongings in tents is generally quite unsafe. Like who is going to pay for it anyway or how many people are going to get hired? considering there will be a whole bunch of famous furries going there the security has to be at least acceptable standards.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Sep 4, 2020)

who dare wins? said:


> Lmao. I do have a major question however considering the con staff is in a massive shitfest, what about security? It is going to be a tenting event and stated before, putting your belongings in tents is generally quite unsafe. Like who is going to pay for it anyway or how many people are going to get hired? considering there will be a whole bunch of famous furries going there the security has to be at least acceptable standards.


Fyre Festival x Dashcon 2022


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 4, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> Fyre Festival x Dashcon 2022


I do not think it will be THAT bad, but I do think there will be a shitshow with people having stuff stolen. With the entire con team literally infighting each other and being called out for a variety of stuff it seems to be security will probably be a last minute thing for them. there is 2 whole years until this con however so I am likely thinking too far ahead of myself


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2020)

who dare wins? said:


> Lmao. I do have a major question however considering the con staff is in a massive shitfest, what about security? It is going to be a tenting event and stated before, putting your belongings in tents is generally quite unsafe. Like who is going to pay for it anyway or how many people are going to get hired? considering there will be a whole bunch of famous furries going there the security has to be at least acceptable standards.


I'm sure they'll go and hire BIPOC security as well. If they go for nightclub bouncer types, they should be okay. If they go for BLM types... well... at least all the fires will keep everybody warm?


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 4, 2020)

RJ released an update. They've contacted the Attorney General of Ohio and have confirmed that there was no wrongdoing in regards to HMHF Tee sales. Chise on suicide watch.
[Archive]



Spoiler: Post contents







However, according to a new contender. [Archive]  RJ's accounts are false, he himself contacted the Attorney General, which allegedly confirmed these claims were false.

[Archive for the below Posts.]


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 4, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> RJ released an update. They've contacted the Attorney General of Ohio and have confirmed that there was no wrongdoing in regards to HMHF Tee sales. Chise on suicide watch.
> [Archive]
> View attachment 1571385
> 
> ...


What’s going on in here is that PaintedDog and Chise both filed complaints with the Ohio AG. Unlike the consumer complaints, the charity fraud complaints appears to be a blackhole. However, I‘m inclined to agree with PaintedDog that this stuff moves slower than RJ’s apparent response.

RJ’s history of failure to deliver doesn’t work in their favor. And the vague threat of “I could destroy them but I won’t” in the statement is kind of amusing, tbh.


----------



## Womanhorse (Sep 4, 2020)

Literally all of this shit could've be avoided if they did their research, created a contract and treated it like any other business transaction (ie professionalism). But because this con is running off the idea of being a hang out with friends rather than anything serious we may get to experience the unholy bastard child of Dashcon, Rainfurrest and Fyre Festival.


----------



## Local Coyote (Sep 4, 2020)

Womanhorse said:


> Literally all of this shit could've be avoided if they did their research, created a contract and treated it like any other business transaction (ie professionalism). But because this con is running off the idea of being a hang out with friends rather than anything serious we may get to experience the unholy bastard child of Dashcon, Rainfurrest and Fyre Festival.


Didn't they outright say they only took the offer because RJ is black? It seems ridiculous to pick your vendors solely off skin color.

Speaking of which, I am calling it now. When vendor and panelist applications open, they are going to prioritize non-white people. It's going to happen to a con this obsessed over racial politics. I look forward to the little woke artists getting tested when their source of income is turned down over blatant racial discrimination.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> Speaking of which, I am calling it now. When vendor and panelist applications open, they are going to prioritize non-white people. It's going to happen to a con this obsessed over racial politics. I look forward to the little woke artists getting tested when their source of income is turned down over blatant racial discrimination.


Didn't they pretty much explicitly state they they were going to prefer BIPOC vendors and panelists already?


----------



## round robin (Sep 4, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Didn't they pretty much explicitly state they they were going to prefer BIPOC vendors and panelists already?


I doubt it'll just be "prefer." They're almost certainly going to *require* vendors and panellists to be some brand of minority (outside of gay and maybe even trans since there's like a 50/50 chance of that now) with the most coveted being black or indigenous.


----------



## Lion (Sep 5, 2020)

they’re going to require a 23 and Me submitted with each vendor application. 

on another note with it being BIPOC, where does that leave hispanics, latinos, and asians


----------



## Thistle (Sep 5, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> they’re going to require a 23 and Me submitted with each vendor application.
> 
> on another note with it being BIPOC, where does that leave hispanics, latinos, and asians


Or anyone mixed race with any number of european lineages for that matter.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 7, 2020)

So the wife found Internet Historian's video on Rainfurrest 2015, and then asked me if I knew anything about further furcon drama. I basically read her the OP to this thread, and when she asked for more I moved on to talk about the current Harvest Moon HowlFest fiasco. After getting the name wrong a few times, the wife decided to start calling it the BIPOCalypse Furfest.

I think she may be on to something there.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 7, 2020)

So I just had a very interesting update come up in the CCFC drama. The context here is that some furry in Pennsylvania was planning on holding a small get-together with some of his friends later this month, and one of the furs invited asked if he could bring his boyfriend. Guess who that boyfriend turned out to be?   

The person who sent me this requested I keep the furry anonymous (for now) but I trust this info as legitimate (and can provide further information privately if mods want verification on this). I don't think it can be considered grooming because while the fur is 19, I know Nitro was born in 1996 because of some of the court documents, making him 23/24 as of now:





TL;DR Nitro's been secretly dating one of his white knights


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 7, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> So I just had a very interesting update come up in the CCFC drama. The context here is that some furry in Pennsylvania was planning on holding a small get-together with some of his friends later this month, and one of the furs invited asked if he could bring his boyfriend. Guess who that boyfriend turned out to be?
> 
> The person who sent me this requested I keep the furry anonymous (for now) but I trust this info as legitimate (and can provide further information privately if mods want verification on this). I don't think it can be considered grooming because while the fur is 19, I know Nitro was born in 1996 because of some of the court documents, making him 23/24 as of now:
> View attachment 1578736
> ...


Are furry drama queens like Beetlejuice? You say their name three times and they materialize out of nowhere? When hasn't there been drama in that area, however small, without Nitro being involved?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 7, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Are furry drama queens like Beetlejuice? You say their name three times and they materialize out of nowhere? When hasn't there been drama in that area, however small, without Nitro being involved?


Pennsylvania has always been a bit of a furry mecca thanks to Anthrocon, but from the PA furs I'm familiar with, most of the people running small events at least make an effort to prevent undesirables from attending. I do happen to know Nitro was pre-emptively banned from this specific event beforehand, so a lot of the furs were justifiably upset he tried to sneak back into it.


----------



## jayjayjay (Sep 8, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Pennsylvania has always been a bit of a furry mecca thanks to Anthrocon



Don't forget kero


----------



## BickerLiquor (Sep 10, 2020)

Can't I just go to one of these in some like, Charzard onesie? Why bother spending thousands on something you probably have to get dry cleaned and weird looks from carrying it into the place?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 10, 2020)

BickerLiquor said:


> Can't I just go to one of these in some like, Charzard onesie? Why bother spending thousands on something you probably have to get dry cleaned and weird looks from carrying it into the place?



Same reason people spend thousands dressing up as the spitting image of their favorite video game character. And you could just go in street clothes. Most people can’t afford fursuits.

There’s nothing inherently wrong with dressing up for the fun of it, the issue is how many people do it because it makes their dicks hard and all the STD farms in that fur.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Same reason people spend thousands dressing up as the spitting image of their favorite video game character. And you could just go in street clothes. Most people can’t afford fursuits.
> 
> There’s nothing inherently wrong with dressing up for the fun of it, the issue is how many people do it because it makes their dicks hard and all the STD farms in that fur.


There's also the financial dick-swinging involved in showing up in fursuit.

Cosplayers often make their own outfits, or work with people who help them with the bits they can't make themselves. Yes, sometimes they pay quite handsome sums in total for their outfits, but there's some DIY pride in cosplay. If anything, most high-quality cosplay require a certain amount of makeup and preparation to put on the outfit that you can't really just buy premade.

Furries almost universally flash their Paypal accounts at some creep cooped up in a basement somewhere with an _unreasonable _amount of colorful polyester, wait between three months and three years, possibly go through some drama, and that's all they need to do to have their costume mailed to them. A custom-made fursuit is just a status symbol.


----------



## BickerLiquor (Sep 10, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Same reason people spend thousands dressing up as the spitting image of their favorite video game character. And you could just go in street clothes. Most people can’t afford fursuits.
> 
> There’s nothing inherently wrong with dressing up for the fun of it, the issue is how many people do it because it makes their dicks hard and all the STD farms in that fur.



So basically furry cons are just an orgy or brothel in disguise for perverts. Good to know


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

BickerLiquor said:


> So basically furry cons are just an orgy or brothel in disguise for perverts. Good to know


Seriously, just read the OP. It will give you a good enough idea WTF goes on. And remember: what's there is just the drama that got bad enough to be documented for posterity. That sort of shit happens damn near every con, just in less blatant amounts.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 11, 2020)

Who is nitro exactly


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 11, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Who is nitro exactly


One of the fuckups from Capital City Fur Con. There's a writeup here.



Pinball 2000 said:


> In spite of all the drama caused by problematic furries at conventions, one facet that often gets overlooked at many of these events is the sheer amount of planning and manpower needed to pull off a successful convention. If things aren’t organized properly with clear communication between everyone, things can quickly degenerate into disorganized chaos. One of the most prominent examples of this was 2014’s Dashcon, an event that went down in internet history as being run by hilariously inept Tumblr users with zero experience. So what happens when you take the poor planning of Dashcon and throw in a dash of furfaggotry? You get the first major furry drama of 2020, Capital City Furcon, CCFC for short. Unlike Rainfurrest being remembered for the degeneracy among the guests, CCFC will be remembered for the poor planning and incompetence of the chairman.
> 
> CCFC was founded by Matthew Soltys, known more commonly by his fursona name Nitro. According to a friend of Nitro’s, he came up with the idea for the convention by looking at a video of Uncle Kage (the chairman of Anthrocon) and deciding that he wanted his own event people would associate with him. Nitro’s only prior experience with running events was volunteering at a furry meetup somewhere in Ohio. It’s also worth pointing out that Nitro has an extensive public record of ignoring debts and summons to appear in court (which will be very important to know for later).
> 
> ...



@Pinball 2000, did you ever manage to add to that draft?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 11, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> @Pinball 2000, did you ever manage to add to that draft?


It's still a work in progress. Long story short, I'm getting a few more things archived and reaching out to some of the people familiar with the event to clarify a few things. I'm hoping to have it done before this weekend is over.


----------



## omori (Sep 12, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's also the financial dick-swinging involved in showing up in fursuit.
> 
> Cosplayers often make their own outfits, or work with people who help them with the bits they can't make themselves. Yes, sometimes they pay quite handsome sums in total for their outfits, but there's some DIY pride in cosplay. If anything, most high-quality cosplay require a certain amount of makeup and preparation to put on the outfit that you can't really just buy premade.
> 
> Furries almost universally flash their Paypal accounts at some creep cooped up in a basement somewhere with an _unreasonable _amount of colorful polyester, wait between three months and three years, possibly go through some drama, and that's all they need to do to have their costume mailed to them. A custom-made fursuit is just a status symbol.


My favorite thing about fursuit related autism is the obsession with amount of prestige within the community when commissioning a certain maker. The unspoken assumption that you aren’t a name until you’ve forked over 4k to [popular name here]. Yet they turn their nose up at the thought of capitalism in mainstream products. They’re totally oblivious to the fact they’re all clamoring over capitalism in their own micro economy.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> My favorite thing about fursuit related autism is the obsession with amount of prestige within the community when commissioning a certain maker. The unspoken assumption that you aren’t a name until you’ve forked over 4k to [popular name here]. Yet they turn their nose up at the thought of capitalism in mainstream products. They’re totally oblivious to the fact they’re all clamoring over capitalism in their own micro economy.



I’ve curiously gone and asked a number of furries in my spare time about stuff like this and the gist of what I’ve been told consistently has been that most people don’t have an issue with the exchanging of money for goods and services and free market exchanges and the like, what they have a problem with is the greed-fueled mega-corporate ecosystem where unchecked growth results in massive income and wealth disparity where the top actively keeps the lower rungs as locked to the lower rungs as possible to consolidate power.

The idea of small local or community based businesses and artists getting paid lots of money and having prestige behind their goods isn’t an issue because you’re directly supporting that creator for their work, as opposed to supporting a CEO and shareholders that will use that money to lobby against your interests.

The trick is that, like with most furries that are actually level headed and reasonable, they stay under the radar of mostly quiet and in-offensive to avoid getting wrapped up in the drama the screaming communist radicals that want all capitalists burnt at the stake invite on themselves and everybody near them.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 12, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> The trick is that, like with most furries that are actually level headed and reasonable,


Those don’t exist.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 12, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I’ve curiously gone and asked a number of furries in my spare time about stuff like this and the gist of what I’ve been told consistently has been that most people don’t have an issue with the exchanging of money for goods and services and free market exchanges and the like, what they have a problem with is the greed-fueled mega-corporate ecosystem where unchecked growth results in massive income and wealth disparity where the top actively keeps the lower rungs as locked to the lower rungs as possible to consolidate power.
> 
> The idea of small local or community based businesses and artists getting paid lots of money and having prestige behind their goods isn’t an issue because you’re directly supporting that creator for their work, as opposed to supporting a CEO and shareholders that will use that money to lobby against your interests.
> 
> The trick is that, like with most furries that are actually level headed and reasonable, they stay under the radar of mostly quiet and in-offensive to avoid getting wrapped up in the drama the screaming communist radicals that want all capitalists burnt at the stake invite on themselves and everybody near them.


While I do support the idea of buying local whenever you can, these guys display the usual lack of understanding of both logistics and the value of money. While yes, a Gucci fursuit maker will be able to make a good profit on these things, most fursuit makers are operating on a razor-thin margin once manpower costs are accounted for. If you stop to calculate how many man-hours are needed to make one of those, a lot of these makers end up working for less than minimum wage.

As for logistics... well... a large corporation made all that shag carpet material they're wearing...



JethroTullamore said:


> Those don’t exist.


They do. They're just the degenerates who are good at keeping their degeneracy under wraps. You know, like sane people.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 12, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> While I do support the idea of buying local whenever you can, these guys display the usual lack of understanding of both logistics and the value of money. While yes, a Gucci fursuit maker will be able to make a good profit on these things, most fursuit makers are operating on a razor-thin margin once manpower costs are accounted for. If you stop to calculate how many man-hours are needed to make one of those, a lot of these makers end up working for less than minimum wage.
> 
> As for logistics... well... a large corporation made all that shag carpet material they're wearing...
> 
> ...


Oh for sure some textile manufacturer is making bank on the fandom.

Most furfags don't have self-awareness or mental filters for the shit they say or type  and that's just as well because milk of lolcow is the sweetest of nectars. The degenerates who manage to keep it under wraps become Kiwis; The ones who don't, end up with a thread...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 12, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> The ones who don't, end up with a thread...


I know it may seem like news but if that were true we'd have a hell of a lot more threads and would end up looking like a furry version of ED.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 12, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I know it may seem like news but if that were true we'd have a hell of a lot more threads and would end up looking like a furry version of ED.



Which really speaks volumes to just how fucked a lot of the people who do end up with their own threads have to be to be considered exceptional by furry standards.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 12, 2020)

> Makes a furry convention topic
> 2 weeks later George Floyd happens
> We still have to follow


Spoiler: Rule 4.



*Avoid politics.* Eccentric political views is a frequent component of a person's humor value. Try to avoid debate.



All's I'm saying is that the injection of BLM into convention matters due to Mr. Floyd's death makes it next to impossible to follow that rule to an acceptable tee. Eventually the topic of conversation is going to have to steer political if we want to have any semblance of a fandom post-2021.

I haven't gone to a local convention that I've even ran shit behind the scenes at for a few years in a full two years. I don't plan on returning, not even to ghost. They don't deserve my dollar nor my attention. And that is exactly how you vote against these people.

Lowered attendance and profit speaks volumes. Remember this. Boycott your local Antifa-led cons today. (And don't you dare let Antifa take the reins of THAT. Found that one out the hard way.)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 12, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> > Makes a furry convention topic
> > 2 weeks later George Floyd happens
> > We still have to follow
> 
> ...


I get what you're talking about, but I always saw that rule more as _"bash the cow's political views as much as you want, but don't sperg out against/with other farmers"_.

Many great lolcows are practically defined by their political views, and we still talk about them. It's when someone who shares a similar political position as the thread subject shows up and tries to white knight their politics in the thread and argue with people that things go to hell. Hence that rule.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 17, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> *#Plushgate*
> 
> Apparently they were a transphobe & a cub fetishist. The art that Crowz (I'm assuming) drew was of a cub being given oral sex apparently. Haven't found the image in question yet. Kinda don't want to.
> View attachment 1287365View attachment 1287369View attachment 1287407View attachment 1287413
> ...


Rate me late if I missed it, but I have the images from the cub porn debacle with Crowzperch and Stiltpup.

First, images of the character to show that it does indeed appear to be a VERY young child. The last one is a crop of the oral sex picture OP mentioned. 






Spoiler: Very NSFW


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 17, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> Rate me late if I missed it, but I have the images from the cub porn debacle with Crowzperch and Stiltpup.
> 
> First, images of the character to show that it does indeed appear to be a VERY young child. The last one is a crop of the oral sex picture OP mentioned.
> View attachment 1602113View attachment 1602114View attachment 1602115View attachment 1602125
> ...


Semper fucking Fi, how did you get this?


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 17, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Semper fucking Fi, how did you get this?


Just a little bit of Google fu. Unfortunately I couldn't find the full image for the oral sex pic but I remember when this whole situation was blowing up on Twitter. She DFE'd everything to do with the character, "left the fandom", and has since come back under a new handle.  https://twitter.com/CrowParadeLLC


----------



## Thistle (Sep 17, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> They do. They're just the degenerates who are good at keeping their degeneracy under wraps. You know, like sane people.



Can confirm they exist, and if they aren't keeping it under wraps, they at least keep to their own small 'trustworthy' circles of others who don't like to draw attention.


----------



## Bec (Sep 21, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> > Makes a furry convention topic
> > 2 weeks later George Floyd happens
> > We still have to follow
> 
> ...


Honestly rule 4 is kind of hard to follow in 2020.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 21, 2020)

Nowhere man said:


> Honestly rule 4 is kind of hard to follow in 2020.


Agreed, for the moment this shit kinda goes hand in hand given how vocal lefty furries have been, that said there is a thread dedicated specifically to leftists & antifa.

Altfurry and conservatives have their own too :^)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 22, 2020)

Nowhere man said:


> Honestly rule 4 is kind of hard to follow in 2020.





Damn Furfag said:


> Agreed, for the moment this shit kinda goes hand in hand given how vocal lefty furries have been, that said there is a thread dedicated specifically to leftists & antifa.
> 
> Altfurry and conservatives have their own too :^)


It's actually really simple. Politics affecting the value of a certain funny chimp out? Talking about it isn't a problem.
Politics making you want to talk about why your side is correct and everyone else is wrong and a [INSERT THING HERE] and you spend pages upon pages of sperging the fuck out for no reason other than to find at least someone who will agree with you? You're a sped and that's how rule 4 was made.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey, just wanted to let y'all know that I'm still working on revising and updating my CCFC writeup, I've been very busy with work and it turns out there's a lot of revisionism I need to make as I'm going back and fixing a few errors. But more importantly, we got a new update on the ongoing CCFC drama (which I'll work into my revised writeup eventually).

The quick version: Nitro showed up on twitter with a new account (archive), pretending that nothing happened and he never committed several thousand dollars worth of charity fraud. Other furries caught he was back on twitter almost immediately and started dunking on Nitro, which caused him to tweet out this gem (archive):
*EDIT*: Nitro locked his twitter account after posting this lol




Besides Nitro being Mad at the Internet, this post and his twitter account very conveniently confirmed a bunch of new information I did not know about Nitro (but now do):
-I can confirm the furry white knight he is dating (archive) is the same one from the censored post I made a couple of weeks ago. I originally censored it at the request of the user who leaked the information to me, but I no longer see a point if Nitro is going to out them himself. UPDATE: They've since dumped Nitro after finally realizing it was a bad idea to be publicly associated with him.
-One of Nitro's tweets links to his Instagram account which reposts most of his current photos (archives don't seem to work on Instagram so I can't archive the account, sorry). I put a few notable images from the account in the spoiler below:


Spoiler: Highlights of Nitro's Instagram



Nitro himself, post was dated June 17 2018

Presumably family or relatives of Nitro

A post where nitro was shilling for a furry community website he made. The website still appears to be up and live as of this writing, but there is absolutely nothing on it so it's not even worth archiving.

There's this photograph of someone's fursuit with some really weird comments so I'm gonna screenshot the comments on this one. What I think is happening is that he wore/borrowed a friend's fursuit and is claiming it belongs to him, with several commenters calling him out and saying otherwise.



-One of Nitro's twitter followers is his "production company" (archive) UPDATE: Now locked lol which doesn't seem to have much on it other than some shilling for what I assume is some DJ work. What is notable is that some of the posts link to yet another Instagram account that Nitro owns. There's really nothing all that interesting on this account other than some selfies, though.
-There's also a tweet from February 28, 2018 (archive) that links to a (now deleted) gofundme called "ending-up-on-the-street". The date seems to line up with one of my earlier posts in this thread where I found his court records and found he was sued by a former landlord in March for unpaid rent and/or damages.
-Nitro's also following a concerning number of minors (archive) on his twitter. As of this writing, he's following 232 accounts and going just by doing a ctrl+F in the list for users listing their age in their profile, there are 27 users who have an age of 17 or under. 9 of his 53 followers are underage, and it looks like all of those 9 were followed by Nitro first. Presumably, he's trying to ally up with younger furries who don't know anything about his shitty reputation but that's still creepy as fuck.

Most of the furry replies to Nitro coming back online are the usual "fuck off and die" kind of posts you'd expect in furry drama, but this one (archive) was way too funny to not share:


----------



## omori (Sep 26, 2020)

Has this video ever been brought up while CCFC was being talked about? Donations are actively being collected by a fursuiter. I’m unsure if Nitro requested he go around the con with a bucket or he volunteered to do so. The suiter in question is Xusho, who’s well known in the community for being deaf. Donations for a disease  that’s taken one of their own, being ask for by a deaf guy would make a lot of people empty their wallets.

If someone could archive that be great.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 26, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Has this video ever been brought up while CCFC was being talked about? Donations are actively being collected by a fursuiter. I’m unsure if Nitro requested he go around the con with a bucket or he volunteered to do so. The suiter in question is Xusho, who’s well known in the community for being deaf. Donations for a disease  that’s taken one of their own, being ask for by a deaf guy would make a lot of people empty their wallets.
> 
> If someone could archive that be great.


Archived. Doesn't look too out of the ordinary, but at least it's video evidence of what happened.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Now excuse me while I get a few beers to wash all this furry cringe away.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 26, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Has this video ever been brought up while CCFC was being talked about? Donations are actively being collected by a fursuiter. I’m unsure if Nitro requested he go around the con with a bucket or he volunteered to do so. The suiter in question is Xusho, who’s well known in the community for being deaf. Donations for a disease  that’s taken one of their own, being ask for by a deaf guy would make a lot of people empty their wallets.
> 
> If someone could archive that be great.


I actually mentioned this video in an earlier CCFC research post in the thread here. There are three things worth mentioning with the Xusho situation specifically:
-I believe most of the guests of honor walked around with a bucket soliciting charity donations at some point, though Xusho was the only one who made a video about it.
-Nitro never comped Xusho for their room or travel despite promising otherwise
-Xusho is deaf and was never provided an interpreter, which violates ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines and Nitro could face even more legal trouble over this if Xusho were to file for disability discrimination.


----------



## omori (Sep 26, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I actually mentioned this video in an earlier CCFC research post in the thread here. There are three things worth mentioning with the Xusho situation specifically:
> -I believe most of the guests of honor walked around with a bucket soliciting charity donations at some point, though Xusho was the only one who made a video about it.
> -Nitro never comped Xusho for their room or travel despite promising otherwise
> -Xusho is deaf and was never provided an interpreter, which violates ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines and Nitro could face even more legal trouble over this if Xusho were to file for disability discrimination.


Shit, my bad. Feel free to rate me late.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 26, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I actually mentioned this video in an earlier CCFC research post in the thread here. There are three things worth mentioning with the Xusho situation specifically:
> -I believe most of the guests of honor walked around with a bucket soliciting charity donations at some point, though Xusho was the only one who made a video about it.
> -Nitro never comped Xusho for their room or travel despite promising otherwise
> -Xusho is deaf and was never provided an interpreter, which violates ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) guidelines and Nitro could face even more legal trouble over this if Xusho were to file for disability discrimination.


Hopefully the archive at least will be useful.

I'm drawing a blank here, but was Xusho upset about the whole thing? One would expect yes, but considering furries I would rather make no assumptions.

(Also, may I just say how weird it is to see someone who's deaf in a fursuit? Last I checked you have zero peripheral vision inside those things, and then the guy can't _hear_ anything? He must need really good handlers.)


----------



## omori (Sep 26, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hopefully the archive at least will be useful.
> 
> I'm drawing a blank here, but was Xusho upset about the whole thing? One would expect yes, but considering furries I would rather make no assumptions.
> 
> (Also, may I just say how weird it is to see someone who's deaf in a fursuit? Last I checked you have zero peripheral vision inside those things, and then the guy can't _hear_ anything? He must need really good handlers.)


If he was upset or hell even aware of all this I’d say he would’ve removed the video. Idk Xusho seems very removed from drama compared to other YouTube furries.

Fursuit heads are a sensory nightmare and hearing can be muffled so being unable to hear period isn’t a huge issue.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 26, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm drawing a blank here, but was Xusho upset about the whole thing? One would expect yes, but considering furries I would rather make no assumptions.


From what one of the guests of honor told me (though it was NOT Xusho I talked with), they weren't even sure the event was going to happen at all, to the point they made emergency plans to stay with a relative nearby for the night in case the event collapsed while they were at the hotel. They ultimately decided after CCFC that they'd just take the financial hit and move on, though I imagine not everyone had that kind of financial wiggle room.

There is an unconfirmed rumor that exactly one of the GOH got their expenses covered, though I can't confirm who specifically that was. Several GOH have confirmed it wasn't them, and Xusho has remained pretty quiet on the CCFC drama. I have a hunch it may have been Xusho who was comped, but again, I have nothing to back this up, and more realistically, Xusho probably remained quiet since they don't want to get dragged into this shitshow.


----------



## Local Coyote (Sep 28, 2020)

Xusho from all accounts is a pretty nice guy. He's known for doing fursuit videos in ASL with the big dorky paws on which in a weird way is impressive. I feel kinda bad for him because not only is he one of the few furry Youtubers nobody can really say anything bad about, but if I recall correctly he lives in Alaska so getting to CCFC is no small trip.

My best guess is he never has said anything for the sake of not stirring up drama which would be a furry first.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 28, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> Xusho from all accounts is a pretty nice guy. He's known for doing fursuit videos in ASL with the big dorky paws on which in a weird way is impressive. I feel kinda bad for him because not only is he one of the few furry Youtubers nobody can really say anything bad about, but if I recall correctly he lives in Alaska so getting to CCFC is no small trip.
> 
> My best guess is he never has said anything for the sake of not stirring up drama which would be a furry first.


Slightly autistic but genuine pre-coffee question: was Xusho born deaf or did he lose his hearing later in life? I'm having trouble understanding how to say his name, and it just occurred to me it may have been picked without concern for phonetics.


----------



## AssRock (Sep 28, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Slightly autistic but genuine pre-coffee question: was Xusho born deaf or did he lose his hearing later in life? I'm having trouble understanding how to say his name, and it just occurred to me it may have been picked without concern for phonetics.



It's probably pronounced Zhu-show.


----------



## omori (Sep 28, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Slightly autistic but genuine pre-coffee question: was Xusho born deaf or did he lose his hearing later in life? I'm having trouble understanding how to say his name, and it just occurred to me it may have been picked without concern for phonetics.


He was born deaf.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 29, 2020)

So I took another look at the Xusho CCFC video and noticed this youtube account in the comments:








Bean/Gabu is the same person, he was Nitro's roommate at the time (no idea if he still is as of now) and he also wore the Bean fursuit that was made for the convention. I think he was also the roommate who "leaked" the fake ALS donation receipt on Nitro's behalf, but I don't know that definitively.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 29, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> So I took another look at the Xusho CCFC video and noticed this youtube account in the comments:
> 
> View attachment 1630381View attachment 1630382
> 
> Bean/Gabu is the same person, he was Nitro's roommate at the time (no idea if he still is as of now) and he also wore the Bean fursuit that was made for the convention. I think he was also the roommate who "leaked" the fake ALS donation receipt on Nitro's behalf, but I don't know that definitively.


So, did someone _actually_ donate? Or was Bean/Gabu just talking out of his ass about that money being raised for ALS?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 29, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, did someone _actually_ donate? Or was Bean/Gabu just talking out of his ass about that money being raised for ALS?


The basic gist about the CCFC donation scandal is that a lot of furries at the event donated thinking the money was going towards a charity (ALS Association), as charity donations are usually one of the small positives that come out of these events. It was announced at the end of the CCFC by Nitro that "over $4,000" was raised, however, someone who was close to Nitro claimed it was actually around $4,600.

Of that $4,600, the only money that ALS was able to confirm they received was a $217 donation someone made directly to the charity during the event. It's the only notable donation that skipped the middleman of Nitro.

It's widely believed that Nitro used the remaining $4,383 of the charity money to pay down some of the debts he racked up running the event, as even without comping most of the guests he promised, the event ran at a significant financial loss. When he was pressed on what happened to the money a few months after CCFC, he responded by going into DFE mode, but not before posting a screenshot of the $217 receipt and claiming he made it (despite that the receipt clearly showed the dox of the person who actually donated). A few weeks after that, someone got in touch with Nitro's roommate (believed to be Gabu/Bean but I can't confirm that) and Gabu forwarded a faked donation reciept on Nitro's behalf. Whether that was Nitro's idea or not, it backfired on Nitro heavily.

My personal thought on the matter is that while I don't think Nitro went into the CCFC event intentionally trying to rip anyone off, he planned things VERY poorly and it eventually blew up in his face, and his inability to take accountability for his mistakes only increased the animosity against him.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 29, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> The basic gist about the CCFC donation scandal is that a lot of furries at the event donated thinking the money was going towards a charity (ALS Association), as charity donations are usually one of the small positives that come out of these events. It was announced at the end of the CCFC by Nitro that "over $4,000" was raised, however, someone who was close to Nitro claimed it was actually around $4,600.
> 
> Of that $4,600, the only money that ALS was able to confirm they received was a $217 donation someone made directly to the charity during the event. It's the only notable donation that skipped the middleman of Nitro.
> 
> ...



So much furry bullshit could be avoided if people just owned up to their mistakes and admitted that they weren’t prepared for something, weren’t aware of who somebody was or what was going on, and just did whatever was in their power to make it right as best they could.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 30, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> So much furry bullshit could be avoided if people just owned up to their mistakes and admitted that they weren’t prepared for something, weren’t aware of who somebody was or what was going on, and just did whatever was in their power to make it right as best they could.


That would take maturity and responsibility.  

These are furries we’re talking about here, they generally greatly lack in both.


----------



## santaclaus (Sep 30, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> That would take maturity and responsibility.
> 
> These are furries we’re talking about here, they generally greatly lack in both.



They also know there's a whole constellation of parasocial freaks doing callouts for attention while pretending it's for moral benefit, and ghouls looking for soft targets to feed on even if they have to make up the reasons. There's no point in appeasing them and that's why Santa shits down their chimney.


----------



## round robin (Sep 30, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> So much furry bullshit could be avoided if people just owned up to their mistakes and admitted that they weren’t prepared for something, weren’t aware of who somebody was or what was going on, and just did whatever was in their power to make it right as best they could.


That doesn't work in this fandom. If you don't cover your tracks and shift blame you will be unpersoned and will probably lose everything in the process. The only winning move is not to play.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Oct 11, 2020)

After putting it off for way too long, I'd like to finally present my long-ass summary for CCFC 2020. You can read it right here in its entirety by clicking on this text.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Oct 13, 2020)

Apologies for the double post, but I had a new Nitro update pop up: A bunch of furries noticed a new twitter pop up for a "Cyder The Donkey" and start mass-following furries.



He's got multiple accounts on social media, all of which were made within the last week: Twitter (archive), Instagram, Telegram: CyderDonkey, and TikTok. Anyways, some furry contacted "Cyder" and asked to see a photo of what he looked like IRL:



Yep, Nitro's back with a new fursona. And by New Fursona, I mean he got lazy and stole the photos from an online auction: (archive)





HOLY SHIT, and as I was typing this all out, someone re-activated the CCFC twitter and wrote this (archive)









I'm archiving all this shit, and I'll update this post when it's all over. Quite rarely do you get to witness an insane meltdown like this live.




EDIT 10/14/20: I updated my CCFC OP to include this new meltdown in its entirety. You can read it here (scroll down to act 4 if you're just interested in the meltdown)


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Oct 13, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Apologies for the double post, but I had a new Nitro update pop up: A bunch of furries noticed a new twitter pop up for a "Cyder The Donkey" and start mass-following furries.
> View attachment 1659929
> He's got multiple accounts on social media, all of which were made within the last week: Twitter (archive), Instagram, Telegram: CyderDonkey, and TikTok. Anyways, some furry contacted "Cyder" and asked to see a photo of what he looked like IRL:
> View attachment 1659897
> ...


Don't forget to put this in your OP if you can fit it. I meant to get back to you sooner but I will be leaving a link to your work in mine.

Semper fi for all your work, buddy


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 13, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Apologies for the double post, but I had a new Nitro update pop up: A bunch of furries noticed a new twitter pop up for a "Cyder The Donkey" and start mass-following furries.
> View attachment 1659929
> He's got multiple accounts on social media, all of which were made within the last week: Twitter (archive), Instagram, Telegram: CyderDonkey, and TikTok. Anyways, some furry contacted "Cyder" and asked to see a photo of what he looked like IRL:
> View attachment 1659897
> ...


Holy shit, that's _just_ sad. How pathetic do you have to be to try to pull off such a blatant "oh, this is my cousin! Totally not me!" ploy?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Oct 13, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Holy shit, that's _just_ sad. How pathetic do you have to be to try to pull off such a blatant "oh, this is my cousin! Totally not me!" ploy?


I'll update properly once this meltdown is over, but here's the basic gist of what I'm witnessing:

Nitro is still desperate to be around other Pennsylvania furries, so he made a new account under the guise of that Donkey fursuit. He apparantly planned on buying the fursuit by offering $10,000 to the maker and tried to con them into sending the suit before Nitro sent the money. Someone warned the fursuit maker that Nitro was a known scammer and they decided to cancel the sale outright. Nitro then reactivated the CCFC twitter, went "FUCK ALL YOU FURRIES FOR BEING INTOLERANT NAZIS THAT WAS MY COUSIN, TOTALLY NOT ME", and tweeted this as "proof":




Someone aware of the upcoming legal situation informed me that Nitro's meltdown might also be triggered by him finally getting a call from the District Attorney for his charity fraud, but I can't prove that yet.

EDIT: LOL




EDIT 2: He came back to Twitter today and tweeted the contract he signed with the ALS association for some reason. It doesn't really prove anything other than the fact he signed a contract, but I'm including it here for archive reasons.






I've included full copies of the contract and my analysis of them in the CCFC writeup.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 15, 2020)

Of course it's Cassmutt leading the charge against the CCFC meltdown. Hilarious considering she's scammed "wonderful people" as well.

Pinball, you've done godly work on that write up.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 16, 2020)

LurkerDog said:


> Of course it's Cassmutt leading the charge against the CCFC meltdown. Hilarious considering she's scammed "wonderful people" as well.
> 
> Pinball, you've done godly work on that write up.


Legend has it there are still furries waiting over 3+ years for their art.


----------



## cykario (Oct 16, 2020)

Reg'd to say mad props Pinball for that epic CCFC writeup. Huge thumbs up for doing the digging on that.

Word on the street is something very major has gone down with the UK's biggest animal-fucker convention (ConFuzzled). Private twitter accounts for con staff up and down the ranks are ranting about major internal con drama.

One of my sources says it's something to do with Elfasi, the other says it's between CFz and the other three UK cons but has no details. Both mentioned resignations of senior and long term staff. This on top of the last two years where a bunch of senior staff have left or chased off by the now former chair and or directors.

Anyone got the inside track?


----------



## cykario (Oct 22, 2020)

Made contact with a few furs in the know who are Very Not Happy. This con has some serious skeletons in the closet.

Confuzzled has had at least two serious data breaches this year. Heard between six and ten in its 12-year history.

Latest breach involves a charity T-shirt order form which was set to allow anyone filling it out to view all entries. Full names, emails, addresses, social media and payment details of all the furfags filling it out.
My source close to the staff says "probably hundreds" of peoples data has been leaked and is now circulating.

Order form leak deets: https://twitter.com/Captain_Vulpine/status/1274364873191960576 / archive https://archive.md/a16oh

The con took the form down completely not long after. It was down for several months, CFZ says "due to technical issues".

Staff are under orders not to discuss the breaches in any way, internal or external. CFZ has threatened to take legal action against at least one person for "intentional interference in contractual relations" (aka tortious interference) and dismiss others.


And down the rabbit hole we go...


The convention is not and has never been registered as holding personal data - this is a requirement under UK law and has been since 1997. Search https://ico.org.uk/ESDWebPages/Search for "ConFuzzled" - no results.

Fines for this can be up to £4,350 as of 2018: https://ico.org.uk/about-the-ico/ne...s-that-have-not-paid-the-data-protection-fee/

2000 attendees x £600 registration = £1.2m turnover. £60 fee, £600 fine...



My source put me in contact with to two people who had contacted the con. Both have received bans for asking about the leaks. One two years "we reserve to extend", another permanent. Both bans use CFZ's "rule one" and "the final word" of its code of conduct as a justification: "we can ban you for any reason or no reason and there is no right of discussion or appeal". 
No reason is given, and all the emails end thus:

> Our decision in this matter is final and we will not respond to emails requesting further explanation nor to any complaints on the decision. We reserve the right to extend this restriction of attendance permanently without notice to you. No reason or explanation will be given. Your details have been circulated to other events for protection of the fandom, the community and ConFuzzled.

The third sentence is a direct breach of GDPR.

Source informs me that "Crimson Nova" on the CFz Directors board has been approaching other events. Conversations have been along the lines of "ban this person or we will ban your staff from Confuzzled".

Funny they don't do this about the Nazifurs they've had on security for the last three years, or the animal rapists. My source said many senior staff are close to Elfasi and hiding him.


More incoming... this rabbithole keeps on giving...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 22, 2020)

Furality is starting up for this year, and they're charging up to $100. One hundred dollars for a fucking VR con. And most people who are on VRC have spent thousands on their equipment.

Adding a bit more to this, their FAQ cites licensing, infrastructure costs, etc.






I can already tell you the licensing fee is a flat out lie. Worlds and Avatars in VRChat only require a professional license IF you are making a game for profit. VRChat's world building does not require anything more than a personal license, which is free. Their "VR Platform" they mention is also Unity, and unless VRChat devs are charging THEM to host a convention (which I find incredibly doubtful) then they're trying to pull some fucky shit rn.


----------



## cykario (Oct 22, 2020)

I promised you a rabbithole... more ConFuzzled crap.

* Chairman this year (Rizzorat aka Colin McKay) has spent his time threatening and intimidating furs. "Do as I say or be banned from Confuzzled" is the most common. When any of the con staff stood up to him, he dismissed them or hounded them out. Threatened to drop all the con's documents into the public domain when he resigned (shame he didn't). Despite all this the con let him remain as chair right up until a few weeks ago.

* The con has had several waves of resignations - some in 2017, more in 2018 and a huge one in 2019 when Rizzo's appointment was announced. Many more staff have left or been forced out during his tenure. The con is currently short-staffed in many departments. ConOps, Theming, Events and Creative are all running with entirely new teams with almost zero practical experience.

* Many of the new-intake staff are extremely young. Ideal for the con's well known intimidation tactics. All the old heads of department are gone, nobody has a clue what to do.
Most of the older, experienced crowd don't want anything to do with CFz due to the well-known rampant abuse of power, skeletons in the closet, and blatant misbehaviour.


After ten years of some kind of transparency and honesty, the con's taken a whole new tack. All emails are now to be signed off as "Head of <X> department", "The Directors", etc. Almost like they're trying to hide something.

The con's Companies House findings list the names of some people involved... https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/06185967
Their registered address is a Mail Boxes Etc forwarding address linked to financial fraud: https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ulti-million-pound-companies-into-liquidation

As of 2017 the List of Persons Involved is no longer public. Let's fix that...

With a nod to ConFuzzled Transparency (https://t.me/CFzTransparency) on Telegram .


PEOPLE INVOLVED... Toby Alexander "Crimson Nova" Watkin-Jones
ALIAS: Crimson, Crimson Nova
SOCIALS: https://www.facebook.com/tawatkin2000
LINKEDIN:
ADDRESS: Reading, England
EMPLOYER: Amazon Web Services (AWS Senior Program Manager)
ConFuzzled's current "man in charge" after Rizzo's departure.
Source describes him as "a right cunt, short tempered piece of shit and a shite landlord - a violent bastard and one to keep at least two counties away from. Former Plymouth fur (area well known for being the source of a lot of the UK's worst furs) with a rap sheet in that area a mile long. Another big fan of intimidation, cut from the same cloth as Rizzo.
Formerly Head of IS Delivery at AWE (Atomic Weapons Establishment), Defence Equipment and Support at the MoD, Project Manager at IRESS UK (military consultancy). Ex Military.
Publicly claims to have been involved in the development of the "Sea Ceptor" military weapons system.


PEOPLE INVOLVED... Luke "Fiox" Fenton
ALIAS: Fioxy, Fiox, Fioxyfluff
SOCIALS: twitter.com/fioxyfluff   t.me/fioxy
LINKEDIN: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lsfenton
ADDRESS: c/o C S Fenton & Co, The Old Rectory, Kirbyunderdale, York, England, YO41 1QY
EMPLOYER: C S Fenton & Co (family firm)
Former head of finance. Now a company director but still dabbles in the con's finances via his family. (can you say 'conflict of interest'?). From a very rich family of accountants. "Resident LionFox hybrid, Accountant and BMW Collector". ConFuzzled's newest Director.


PEOPLE INVOLVED... Ashley "Russet" Phillips
ALIAS: Russet, Rufellen, Seinu the Avali
SOCIALS: https://tw.tinf.io/Rufellen/   t.me/rufellen
LINKEDIN: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashley-phillips-2864b3178/?originalSubdomain=uk
ADDRESS: "London"
EMPLOYER: King's College London (Admissions Officer). Royal Society of Medicine (Library Assistant).
Associate Director of Finance. Now a proper company director.
Oh look, announced on the con account too, with a photo... https://tw.tinf.io/cfconvention/status/1157600598545580032


And the ones who escaped... kinda...


PEOPLE (NO LONGER-ISH) INVOLVED... Colin "Rizzo Rat" McKay
ALIAS: Rizzo Rat,
SOCIALS: twitter.com/rizzorattie
LINKEDIN: https://www.linkedin.com/in/colin-m-77ab851b/ (hidden surname but not hard to find, bad job of DFE, D-)
PARTNER: Kokanee (ThievyKokanee) - often used by Rizzo to spy on people he doesn't like. (insecure fuck, isn't he?)
ADDRESS: Cannock (Staffordshire/Wolverhampton area), England
EMPLOYER: Veolia, UK IT Security Manager,
CFz's infamous former Chairman. See above. Ten people voted against him - his acceptance speech opened with a demand that those ten people "make themselves known" - one did and was dismissed on the spot.
Physically assaulted Snugglebunny at ConFuzzled 2017, with the help of Crimson.


PEOPLE (NO LONGER-ISH) INVOLVED... Dr. Matthew "Matt Lion" Hood
ALIAS: Matt Lion
SOCIALS: www.facebook.com/hmshood  twitter.com/matt_lion  https://tw.tinf.io/lionafterdark curiouscat.me/LionAfterDark
LINKEDIN: https://www.linkedin.com/in/drmatthewhood
PARTNER: Resine / Reskun (twitter.com/reskun / https://tw.tinf.io/sexpard / curiouscat.me/sexpard )
ADDRESS: Coventry.
EMPLOYER: Novartis Institutes for Biomedical Research (Scientific Data Management Architect). 'Big Data' guy.
Former Chairman. Now "Master of Ceremonies". Habitual liar. Good at keeping people happy, until they figure out he's spent years saying "everything's fine" while the house burns down. Into just about every fetish going.
University of Bristol alumni, MSc and PhD in Chemistry.


PEOPLE (NO LONGER) INVOLVED... Matthew "Nall" Beswick
ALIAS: Nall (http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Nall), Azimuth, Azibat
SOCIALS: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/azimuth https://azibat.sofurry.com/ https://inkbunny.net/azi https://lilacdragon.deviantart.com/ https://tw.tinf.io/nalldook
ADDRESS: ?
EMPLOYER: ?
Former head of Finance. Secretary Aug 2009-Jun 2017. Director 2010-2017. Left the con in protest over something according to my source, no more known. Now staff at Nordic Fuzzcon.


PEOPLE INVOLVED... David "Dingotush" Cooke
ALIAS: Dingotush
SOCIALS: twitter.com/dingotush  en.wikifur.com/wiki/David_Cooke  http://wolfnose.org/ https://dingotush.livejournal.com/ https://www.flickr.com/photos/dingotush/
ADDRESS: ?
EMPLOYER: ?, Engineer and silicon chip designer. see https://www.flickr.com/photos/dingotush/3112245483/in/dateposted/
Served as Vice Chairman 2009-2012 after Furble's departure. Preceded Bear.
Not a director any more, but secretly on the con Events staff, uncredited.


PEOPLE (NO LONGER) INVOLVED... Michael Peter Francis (Furble?)
ALIAS: Furble Fox, Furble Fawks, CaliHusky
SOCIALS: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/furblefawks (DFE)  twitter.com/furblefawks (locked)
ADDRESS: 401 Wood Lane, Stannington, Sheffield, S6 5LR
EMPLOYER: ?, Customer Services Rep
ConFuzzled's first chairman. Thrown out ~2009 in a Vote of No Confidence described by one source as "a fucking coup".
Old LJ post about it: https://jaff-fox.livejournal.com/35106.html
Oh and he has an ED page too: https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/CaliHusky
Zoofur, bestiality advocate, animal abuser. Had his pets taken off him by the RSPCA.
Started the "CFZoo" zoophilia meetup group, still active to this day with many current CFz staff counted as members. Said group also counts Elfasi as a member.
Used to have a now-purged LJ: https://calihusky.livejournal.com/


PEOPLE (NO LONGER?) INVOLVED... Barry "Southpaw" Salter
ALIAS: southpaw1805
SOCIALS: twitter.com/SouthPaw1805 (locked)
ADDRESS: ?, London.
EMPLOYER: Chiltern Railways. Railway Ticket Clerk.
Director 2007-2008. Fill-in position?


PEOPLE (NO LONGER?) INVOLVED... Tony "Anthropuppy" Vauden
ALIAS: Anthropuppy
SOCIALS: ?
ADDRESS: Clevedon, Avon (address on CH probably out of date)
Company Secretary 2007, for five months. ConFuzzled's shortest official appointment. Now Furcation's Vice Chairman


MYSTERIOUS SOMEONES... Sean Neave
ALIAS: ?
SOCIALS: ?
ADDRESS: 61 Scotland Hall Road, Newton Heath, Manchester M40 2RE
EMPLOYER: ?
2007-2009, like Furble. Possibly the 2007-2009 Vice Chairman.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Furality is starting up for this year, and they're charging up to $100. https://archive.vn/D618D
> 
> One hundred dollars for a fucking VR con. And most people who are on VRC have spent thousands on their equipment.


there are a lot of online cons that are charging like 60 usd for it.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 22, 2020)

Blue_Snow said:


> there are a lot of online cons that are charging like 60 usd for it.


On the same platform? Unless they're giving money to some charity then it sounds really fucky. Though unfortunately VR cons are hard to track to get any good autistic drama for obvious reasons, I still wonder if there's gonna be a hard fuckup later that gets out there.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> On the same platform? Unless they're giving money to some charity then it sounds really fucky. Though unfortunately VR cons are hard to track to get any good autistic drama for obvious reasons, I still wonder if there's gonna be a hard fuckup later that gets out there.


no, it's the same as buying a ticket for a real con. I've seen a lot of anime cons selling tickets for 60 dollars each (some of these cons are real cons but they are just having streams)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 22, 2020)

Blue_Snow said:


> no, it's the same as buying a ticket for a real con. I've seen a lot of anime cons selling tickets for 60 dollars each (some of these cons are real cons but they are just having streams)


$60 to watch a stream for an anime convention? That's hilarious.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> $60 to watch a stream for an anime convention? That's hilarious.


I know. it's fuckin sad, but you also get access to their discord server. lol also, they had hardly and panels that were about anime. well, one was and it was about black women in anime. you know, japan, full of black people, so this makes sense. a lot of con sites have been giving warnings about people not to pay for online cons since they are mostly scams


----------



## Grapefruct (Oct 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Furality is starting up for this year, and they're charging up to $100. One hundred dollars for a fucking VR con. And most people who are on VRC have spent thousands on their equipment.
> 
> Adding a bit more to this, their FAQ cites licensing, infrastructure costs, etc.
> 
> ...


Vrchat does charge for use of it's services like that. They went after the virtualfurence people over their event and they had to pay them some undisclosed amount. The vrchat staff probably deserve their own thread on of for some of the shit I have heard about them


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 22, 2020)

Grapefruct said:


> Vrchat does charge for use of it's services like that. They went after the virtualfurence people over their event and they had to pay them some undisclosed amount. The vrchat staff probably deserve their own thread on of for some of the shit I have heard about them


I have never heard of such a thing. Any source on this?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 23, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> spent thousands


mind you, I have also seen furries spend upwards of $700 AUD ($499 USD) on a model of their fursona.


Cuddly Pirate said:


> I can already tell you the licensing fee is a flat out lie. Worlds and Avatars in VRChat only require a professional license IF you are making a game for profit. VRChat's world building does not require anything more than a personal license, which is free. Their "VR Platform" they mention is also Unity, and unless VRChat devs are charging THEM to host a convention (which I find incredibly doubtful) then they're trying to pull some fucky shit rn.


Could that licensing fee to pay for copyright or royalties to the creators by chance? I highly doubt this is related to space considering VR Chat worlds are free to upload if you're the right rank, and I have seen screenshots of a few game models and maps straight up ripped from the source, like several Pokemon models some Halo maps.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 24, 2020)

Cable said:


> Could that licensing fee to pay for copyright or royalties to the creators by chance? I highly doubt this is related to space considering VR Chat worlds are free to upload if you're the right rank, and I have seen screenshots of a few game models and maps straight up ripped from the source, like several Pokemon models some Halo maps.


The most I know is they pay the artist for the map, the art, but beyond that and what was mentioned with the VRC devs charging for hosting this shit I have no idea what the fuck is happening. What I DO know is that the last Furality they threw a guy who likes sexually harassing people on the platform and a known crasher onto the fucking GOH list so all I can say is wait and see for now.


----------



## Rukario (Oct 24, 2020)

Blue_Snow said:


> I know. it's fuckin sad, but you also get access to their discord server. lol also, they had hardly and panels that were about anime. well, one was and it was about black women in anime. you know, japan, full of black people, so this makes sense. a lot of con sites have been giving warnings about people not to pay for online cons since they are mostly scams


Having visited some anime cons myself (slight powerlevel here) a lot of the panels don't have much to do with anime but more with the culture around it and behind it. So you'll see stuff about cosplay and japanese festivals, but none which analyse the shows like multiple Youtube channels do. I figure if they did focus on anime series, the entire chat will blow up into an argument over if Dubs are better than Subs or not.

At the actual conventions, the most popular events were always the karaoke and gaming tournaments, as well as hanging round posing for group photos. All stuff you can't do easily through a Discord server without a lot of effort and use of multiple websites. You just cannot capture the carnival atmosphere of a geeky convention with webcams, talking heads, and twitch ads.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 24, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Having visited some anime cons myself (slight powerlevel here) a lot of the panels don't have much to do with anime but more with the culture around it and behind it. So you'll see stuff about cosplay and japanese festivals, but none which analyse the shows like multiple Youtube channels do. I figure if they did focus on anime series, the entire chat will blow up into an argument over if Dubs are better than Subs or not.
> 
> At the actual conventions, the most popular events were always the karaoke and gaming tournaments, as well as hanging round posing for group photos. All stuff you can't do easily through a Discord server without a lot of effort and use of multiple websites. You just cannot capture the carnival atmosphere of a geeky convention with webcams, talking heads, and twitch ads.


Yes, anime cons now have nothing to do with anime anymore. It’s sad. the only time I see a panel about anime it’s usually political like “ LGBT and anime“ “black women of anime”


----------



## MyMumBeatsMe (Oct 24, 2020)

So what's the news with BlacksonlyCon?

Haven't seen a thing on the internet for a little while, I hope it hasn't fizzled out just yet.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 24, 2020)

Related to the fee of $100 to attend Furality... Megaplex Online charged for tickets but if you cried hard enough about how poor you are, you could attend free. Vendors had to pay. CozyCon charged sponsor vendors $$ to have their own channel. (Did no use for most of the vendors.) RamCon charged for tickets as far as I know as well as charged vendors.. The online cons quite literally run off of Discord, I can't see why they're getting away with charging furries to... use discord.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2020)

MyMumBeatsMe said:


> So what's the news with BlacksonlyCon?
> 
> Haven't seen a thing on the internet for a little while, I hope it hasn't fizzled out just yet.


It's still about two years away so things are going slow. There was some front-loaded drama right at the start, but if they stick with it we should be seeing more staff and mismanagement-related bullshit drip-feeding back into the public soon enough.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Oct 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's still about two years away so things are going slow. There was some front-loaded drama right at the start, but if they stick with it we should be seeing more staff and mismanagement-related bullshit drip-feeding back into the public soon enough.


I'm glad most furries lack object permanence because the same people who are decrying the CCFC shitshow are the same idiots praising HowlFest for simply existing. I honestly hope the event happens solely for the drama it's likely to bring.


----------



## cykario (Oct 31, 2020)

More shit from the Brexit Isle...

someone finally called JFTW's hotel to ask if they were refunding due to COVID19... turns out they were (JFTW said they weren't). JFTW's offer was to carry bookings forward from 2020 to 2021 - a stupid as fuck idea because they'd lose the taxes on any money they took in... their attendance has been static at 200 since the shit they pulled stealing from their charity a few years ago.

https://tw.tinf.io/DanzaDragon/status/1321053473564184578  arc: https://archive.vn/FwvEc

Moar. 2 deleted tweets, boo.
https://tw.tinf.io/DanzaDragon/status/1321056077547556864  arc: https://archive.vn/BM4tp

Updated JFTW statement: https://jftw.org/covid19/  arc:  https://archive.vn/1lzeP (5 months ago) https://archive.vn/2UgLr (tonight)

And if it hadn't been for those meddling furries they might have had a way to make a payment on the £17k of debt they've run up...

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/09668582/filing-history

£17k "falling due within a year", oh dear.


Another reshuffle too, in the past few days... same day as Danza's tweets in fact.


27 Oct 2020              *Change* of details for Mr Gino Salvatore Baldacchino as a person with significant control on 26 October 2020               View PDF                         *Change* of details for Mr Gino Salvatore Baldacchino as a person with significant control on 26 October 2020 - link opens in a new window  - 2 pages                         (2 pages)27 Oct 2020              *Termination of appointment* of Carl Heslop as a director on 7 July 2020               View PDF                         *Termination of appointment* of Carl Heslop as a director on 7 July 2020 - link opens in a new window  - 1 page                         (1 page)27 Oct 2020              *Termination of appointment* of Carl Heslop as a secretary on 21 October 2020               View PDF                         *Termination of appointment* of Carl Heslop as a secretary on 21 October 2020 - link opens in a new window  - 1 page                         (1 page)27 Oct 2020              *Cessation* of Carl Heslop as a person with significant control on 7 June 2020               View PDF                         *Cessation* of Carl Heslop as a person with significant control on 7 June 2020 - link opens in a new window  - 1 page                         (1 page)03 Jul 2020              *Confirmation statement* made on 1 July 2020 with no updates               View PDF                         *Confirmation statement* made on 1 July 2020 with no updates - link opens in a new window  - 3 pages                         (3 pages)

Alexander Kelly if Cueball, founder / ex chairman forced out by Bristol/Richard Clark

Richard Clark is "Bristol Bigglesworth"

Gino Salvatore Baldacchino is Tokala Fox.

Carl Heslop is Widor

Ashley Stone - based in Northern Ireland. Not many dogfuckers out that way...


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Alright, who's ready for CCFC 2.0? I just got tipped off to the existence of Amish Country Fur Con, which is supposedly planned for Lancaster, PA for 2022. Their official Twitter account started spamming follows at hundreds of random furries. Anyways, there's already some funky stuff going on so I wanted to make sure I archived this shit asap.

*IMPORTANT UPDATE: Roughly two hours after I made this post, all their social media mysteriously went DFE without warning. Fortunately, everything hotlinked here was archived.*




(archive)

First off, there's the main website, which was clearly made using a free WordPress theme. The background pic slideshow doesn't work properly in the archived copy, but I wanna highlight the four background pictures it cycles through. The first picture is clearly stolen from a photographer who was at Anthrocon because the tunnel of the David L. Lawrence Convention Center is visible in the background. For reference, here's the same spot in Street View:


The second picture is just stolen from a google search for "Amish Country". Amusingly, it depicts Amish from Ohio, not Lancaster, Pennsylvania.


I'm too lazy to look up the other two pictures but if anyone wants to do that, go ahead. I'm sure they're stolen too.


Anyways, photography isn't the only thing they plagiarized; the only other link on their website is to their code of conduct, which is very well-written. And by well-written, I mean they stole the one from Anthrocon's website. Like not even referenced, just outright copy/pasted it and changed the names where needed. They did add a disclaimer at the beginning admitting they stole it, but that doesn't really make it any better.

UPDATE: @Sintharia also pointed out that a passage in the terms says "The name 'Capital City Fur Con' and the ACFC logo..."




Also with noting is that there's a volunteer signup form on the front page that when clicked, links you to a private Google Drive. Even if you wanted to sign up for this thing, you can't.




Finally, it's very important to take a look at the people who are running this:

Let's just go through these in reverse order:
-Mr. Nygma, "Head Of IT". Either they don't have someone yet, or they are keeping their identity a secret.
-Max Nightember, "Head Of Events/ Programming". I don't know anything about this guy as his Twitter is locked and only has 15 followers, but while I was researching, several furries mentioned they were blocked by him despite none of them knowing who he is. UPDATE: someone informed me that Max is actually the roommate of CCFC's Nitro.
-Mixxup, "Head Of Design". There's nothing about their profiles that sets off any immediate warning signs, they just appear to be your typical furry artist who takes commissions.
-Yuki The Fox, "Co Chairman". Taken directly from their Twitter: _I am a 18 year old guy who goes to school like every other child. I am also a starting photographer and a video game player._ Because if anyone knows how to run a convention, it's an 18-year-old who is presumably still in high school.
-Briggs The Fox, Chairman/Owner. Take a look at that blue fox fursuit in his picture. It looks very familiar...



Briggs was dating Nitro at some point between CCFC's original DFE and the introduction of Nitro's "Cyder" alt. Briggs has claimed they broke up roughly a week before Nitro's Nitro's "cousin" had his insane meltdown.

So given all this information and Briggs association, I have a few theories about what the fuck is going on here:
-Nitro is secretly running this convention as the "Mr. Nygma" because he still wants his own event, but he knows his name is basically blackface among furries now and nobody would go if they knew he was involved.
-Briggs got the idea to run his own convention from Nitro and seriously thinks he's not going to fuck it up as bad (despite having even less experience than Nitro did).
-Briggs has discovered some obscure loophole in the convention contract that will allow him to profit enormously if Amish Country Fur Con bombs (Producers-style).


----------



## Sintharia (Nov 9, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Anyways, photography isn't the only thing they plagiarized; the only other link on their website is to their code of conduct, which is very well-written. And by well-written, I mean they stole the one from Anthrocon's website. Like not even referenced, just outright copy/pasted it and changed the names where needed. They did add a disclaimer at the beginning admitting they stole it, but that doesn't really make it any better.
> View attachment 1717923



Very interesting tidbit hidden in their code of conduct (bonus archive):





"The name 'Capital City Fur Con' and the ACFC logo..."


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 9, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> Very interesting tidbit hidden in their code of conduct (bonus archive):
> 
> View attachment 1718290
> 
> "The name 'Capital City Fur Con' and the ACFC logo..."


Aw, dude, you gotta cover all the names when you do the search and replace! Rookie mistakes here.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Since I'm 99.9% sure that this new convention was Nitro's idea and a good chunk of this thread is now related to him and his drama, it makes me wonder if Nitro and his associates are thread-worthy so we can keep his antics separate. I've admittedly never done one before, but does anyone think there's enough information to attempt one?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Since I'm 99.9% sure that this new convention was Nitro's idea and a good chunk of this thread is now related to him and his drama, it makes me wonder if Nitro and his associates are thread-worthy so we can keep his antics separate. I've admittedly never done one before, but does anyone think there's enough information to attempt one?


I don't think that's necessary. We're having a dearth of conventions to begin with due to the virus, splitting Nitro's BS off would make things go even slower. Maybe wait until next year, if Nitro's con-furcons are clogging up the thread, then make a new one. Otherwise, it's all convention drama anyway, and it fits the thread's purpose just fine.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Not near my computer at the moment, but I wanna make a quick ACFC update:

There was also a short-lived Telegram chat for ACFC that also went DFE. Someone who was present in the chat screencapped fucking everything and saved it as a really tall image. I haven't read it myself yet; it's so tall that it keeps crashing my phone's image viewer. But I'll come back to this post later when I'm at my PC and share some highlights. Feel free to check it yourself before then if you're curious.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Nov 9, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Not near my computer at the moment, but I wanna make a quick ACFC update:
> 
> There was also a short-lived Telegram chat for ACFC that also went DFE. Someone who was present in the chat screencapped fucking everything and saved it as a really tall image. I haven't read it myself yet; it's so tall that it keeps crashing my phone's image viewer. But I'll come back to this post later when I'm at my PC and share some highlights. Feel free to check it yourself before then if you're curious.







































So it actually ended up being Nitro after all. I'm surprised they pretended he wasn't the head of the con for more than a single day at this point.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Nov 9, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Not near my computer at the moment, but I wanna make a quick ACFC update:
> 
> There was also a short-lived Telegram chat for ACFC that also went DFE. Someone who was present in the chat screencapped fucking everything and saved it as a really tall image. I haven't read it myself yet; it's so tall that it keeps crashing my phone's image viewer. But I'll come back to this post later when I'm at my PC and share some highlights. Feel free to check it yourself before then if you're curious.



I read through it, I can throw a summary of what I'm seeing out there (long summary, so gonna spoiler tag it:



Spoiler



Someone named Kyle Wolf said that he knows a lot about the con but can't divulge much, and also implied that he is/was close to someone involved with the con, had a falling-out, but worked things out with them (and again the implication that he can't go into details publicly is put out there)

Someone wanted to speak with the con PR chair because they believe that ACFC conflicts with their convention plans.

People questioning the non-profit status of the con, and the owner of the TG group (whose name on TG is "Group" for some reason) saying that the con is being run for-profit, claiming that they learned a lesson from CCFC.  He also claimed that AC is run for-profit, and was quickly told by several people that he's wrong.  He also displays absolutely no knowledge of what an LLC is or how it works.

Several people asked how experienced the ACFC staff is, to which Kyle Wolf replied "Ima opt out of answering this for my own safety XD"

Drayne, the chair of Furrydelphia popped in to tell them to stop plagiarizing other people's code of conduct and write their own, as well as reminding everyone in the chat that the con is "being run by the same people who defrauded a charity".  Mr. "Group" claimed that Briggs is a new furry who has nothing to do with CCFC, at which point Drayne responded "Hi Nitro".  He also pointed out that Group's writing style is the exact same as Nitro's.

Group claimed to be Briggs, then a few minutes later, Briggs miraculously appeared on his own Telegram account.

Kyle Wolf asked why his name was being dragged through the mud, so Drayne pointed out Kyle Wolf's #teamnitro tag in his Telegram bio

Briggs accused people of "want[ing] to destroy [his] dream"... yes, because he was asked a bunch of times not to plagiarize another con's CoC.

Briggs claimed to no longer be friends with Nitro (which I'd say is believable considering that Nitro is completely incapable of having a meaningful relationship with another human being, but is also suspect given how often CCFC is referenced in their material).

Briggs then says that Nitro gave him all of CCFC's assets, to which someone else in the chat responds "SO I should ask you for the $1065 he owes me?"

Another person in the chat brings up the fact that the wording on the site sounds as if Nitro would've worded everything on it.

Someone else mentioned that CCFC is in debt and has no assets with which to run a con, and no effort was made to avoid conflicts with other conventions or events in the area.

More people asked about more info about the con (who's running it, which charities will be donated to, what events are planned, etc.).  Briggs danced around the question.

Someone requested to post a list of people CCFC is still in debt to.  Briggs claimed that the only actual "assets" he got from Nitro were the website and PCs/servers.  Someone else reminded me that if you get someone/an organization's assets, guess what, you're also stuck with their/its debts too.

Among the other things known to be plagiarized, someone pointed out that the logo is a stock image.

Briggs was asked why he's the right person to run a convention.  His brilliant response: "My love for the fandom".

A few people suggested that Briggs start small-scale and try to run a small meet or hangout, to which someone noted that this has been suggested several times and Briggs has ignored those suggestions.

Briggs decided to put anyone who questioned the con on a 60-second mute timer everytime they sent a message.  Kyle #teamnitro claimed that Briggs did that to everyone so he could stay caught up on the chat, which several people noted wasn't the case.

Kyle decided to start being a smartass to Drayne after he asked in the chat if anyone was interested in staffing Furrydelphia, to which several people told him to STFU and stay in his lane.  After some back-and-forth between #teamnitro and the rest of the chat, Nitro the con PR chair made the official announcement that the con was officially cancelled, leading to my favorite comment of the whole chat: "Failed convention speed run high score"

About an hour later, Briggs claimed that Nitro did indeed have access to ACFC admin accounts and was sending messages on behalf of ACFC.  He also confessed, that, you guessed it, ACFC was mostly his idea to begin with.  Not long after that, the chat got axed.



So yeah, this one drowned before it even entered the water.

EDIT: Above post probably summarizes it more succinctly than I did and got most of the same interesting parts, but fuck it, that's 30 minutes of my life I'm not getting back again, so hopefully somebody got something good out of my summary.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Nov 9, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> EDIT: Above post probably summarizes it more succinctly than I did and got most of the same interesting parts, but fuck it, that's 30 minutes of my life I'm not getting back again, so hopefully somebody got something good out of my summary.


I was too lazy to write it out, so together we combine to make one great post.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2020)

By your powers combined, we have good, readable writeups with receipts.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Wow, there are a surprising number of cameos in this chat. I'll check more thoroughly later tonight, but here are the notable ones I see from Occam's and Shaka's two writeups:

-Kyle Wolf was mentioned near the end of my CCFC writeup as the user who accidentally exposed Nitro's new account because he's incapable of not tagging Nitro in his shit.
-Drayne is indeed the chairman of Furrydelphia. Unlike some of the other events mentioned in this thread, FD for the most part has done a pretty good job of staying out of drama.


Shaka Brah said:


>


-Kaahl is one of the owners of the York Furbowl, which was mentioned in my CCFC writeup as an event Nitro tried and failed to upstage. I believe Kaahl was trying to plan a new event in Lancaster shortly before COVID started forcing everything to cancel. I wouldn't be shocked if Nitro intentionally planned ACFC to try to upstage Kaahl again as retribution for being banned from the York bowl.
-Telegram recently introduced a new feature that allows an admin of a group chat to make themselves anonymous, which makes their account hidden in the member list and makes it so that when you post in the chat, your posts are attributed as coming from the group itself. The reason it appears in these screenshots as "Group" is most likely due to the archiver using the website version of Telegram, which hasn't been properly updated to reflect this new privacy setting.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Nov 9, 2020)

I think my favorite part of the logs is Kyle Wolf saying "In the words of Trump: fake news" and then it all being totally true. Amazing self-own.


----------



## NadahFingah (Nov 9, 2020)

God damn, Nitro is the gift that keeps on giving. I can't wait to see his next attempt to sneak back into the fandom blow up in his face.


----------



## omori (Nov 9, 2020)

Even if Nitro wasn’t involved the title Amish Country Fur Con alone sounds like a scam.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Even if Nitro wasn’t involved the title Amish Country Fur Con alone sounds like a scam.


What are you talking about? When I think of colorful, vibrant, sexually-forward and extremely gay people, I _immediately_ think of the Amish.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Nov 9, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> What are you talking about? When I think of colorful, vibrant, sexually-forward and extremely gay people, I _immediately_ think of the Amish.


I definitely want to go to Lancaster, PA, some 25 miles from Philly, to watch adults in mascot costumes fuck each other at a Motel 6.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks like Nitro is TOTALLY leaving the fandom, you guys, his fursuit just appeared for auction on the Dealer's Den (archive). I reached out to someone familiar with Nitro and Briggs and they confirmed Nitro put this up, not some ween trying to troll.



I think this goes without saying, but I'd highly suggest NOT buying it. Besides the fact that he probably fucked someone in a Motel 6 while wearing it, he doesn't give any information on the measurements so there's no way any potential buyers would know if it would fit them or not.


----------



## NadahFingah (Nov 10, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Looks like Nitro is TOTALLY leaving the fandom, you guys, his fursuit just appeared for auction on the Dealer's Den (archive). I reached out to someone familiar with Nitro and Briggs and they confirmed Nitro put this up, not some ween trying to troll.
> View attachment 1719952
> I think this goes without saying, but I'd highly suggest NOT buying it. Besides the fact that he probably fucked someone in a Motel 6 while wearing it, he doesn't give any information on the measurements so there's no way any potential buyers would know if it would fit them or not.



Who wants to bet he's gonna take the money and run?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 10, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> Who wants to bet he's gonna take the money and run?


I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't try to do exactly that, honestly. He originally tried to buy the donkey suit by convincing the maker to handle the money transaction away from the dealer's den site. One could argue that he was trying to avoid transaction fees, but I think he knew that the fursuit maker wouldn't be covered by the site's seller protection and would have been more likely to get away with it.


----------



## Red Mask (Nov 10, 2020)

Wow! One hell of a read. I’m not bothered by furries either way, but those conventions...Jesus. I mean having kinks/festishes is one thing, but being utter jackasses about them and no one curtailing jackass behavior is another. 

What’s sad is that a lot of those conventions would still be around if they properly used dog leashes.


----------



## Rukario (Nov 10, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Looks like Nitro is TOTALLY leaving the fandom, you guys, his fursuit just appeared for auction on the Dealer's Den (archive). I reached out to someone familiar with Nitro and Briggs and they confirmed Nitro put this up, not some ween trying to troll.
> View attachment 1719952
> I think this goes without saying, but I'd highly suggest NOT buying it. Besides the fact that he probably fucked someone in a Motel 6 while wearing it, he doesn't give any information on the measurements so there's no way any potential buyers would know if it would fit them or not.


Plus it doesn't say if he's washed it before posting it for sale. A lot of fursuits i've seen in real life smell like they haven't ever been washed. Its either laziness, the fact that they can't be washed easily, or they think the stench of death itself from the suit is their "musk".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Plus it doesn't say if he's washed it before posting it for sale. A lot of fursuits i've seen in real life smell like they haven't ever been washed. Its either laziness, the fact that they can't be washed easily, or they think the stench of death itself from the suit is their "musk".


Ah, so you're saying Nitro may be going Full Khord?

You never go Full Khord.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Ah, so you're saying Nitro may be going Full Khord?
> 
> You never go Full Khord.


Damn, that's not even fair to Khord. Khord might be a deadbeat pedophiliac dad hated by everyone, but at least he didn't rack up thousands in unpaid reimbursements and use charity money to cover some of it, nor does he keep trying to sneak back under new sockpuppet accounts.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Damn, that's not even fair to Khord. Khord might be a deadbeat pedophiliac dad hated by everyone, but at least he didn't rack up thousands in unpaid reimbursements and use charity money to cover some of it, nor does he keep trying to sneak back under new sockpuppet accounts.


The important question is: would have Khord done these things if the opportunity had presented itself?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 10, 2020)

While I'm thinking about it, there's one really funny detail about Nitro's last two incidents that I intentionally omitted, as I believe he lurks this thread and didn't want him to realize he was making my job easier. But at this point, I might as well reveal it:

I was tipped off about his Cyder alt and ACFC the exact same way; by the Twitter accounts spamming the follow button on every remotely furry Twitter account in a 300-mile radius, and my personal account just happened to get caught in the crossfire. Both times. I literally found out that Nitro was back via him essentially telling me himself.

What makes this even funnier is that he spammed follows to 700+ accounts each time, so revealing this information doesn't even come close to powerleveling.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 12, 2020)

I was going to add Nitro's newest failure to my CCFC writeup, but I've hit the KF character limit for that specific post. So instead, I'm going to continue it from here and I'll link the posts up appropriately later.

There’s an early unfinished draft under the spoiler if you’d like a sneak peek. I’m gonna work on this periodically over the next few days and unspoiler it when It’s done.



Spoiler: ACFC Rough Draft



Act 5: Gonna Party Like it’s 1669!

In late October 2020, for reasons that nobody can fully understand, Nitro had the brilliant idea to start yet another convention. As a reminder, Nitro had yet to reimburse any of the people and debts from CCFC, and nearly every furry in Pennsylvania and the surrounding states already knows how infamous he is after his failed scam to get a donkey fursuit.

Realizing that simply announcing his new event could massively backfire on him, Nitro also decided that he would make the chairman of the convention his ex-boyfriend Logan, with himself working under an alias in an unnamed position within the organization. Nitro then started making multiple social media pages for Amish Country Fur Con. Had it progressed any further than the pre-planning stage, it would have been held in Lancaster, PA sometime in 2022.

Surprisingly, the social media pages didn’t raise any immediate red flags off the bat, though that was mostly because there was very little engagement with the account. After about a week passed, Nitro was mad that nobody was paying any attention to the Twitter account, so he started spamming the follow button to hundreds of furries on Twitter in an attempt to get noticed.

This finally got him the attention he so desperately craved, though it backfired once people took a look at the website he set up. Among other issues, the listed staff were all incredibly inexperienced (with one still being in high school), the website used stock art that was stolen from google searches, the volunteer signup form led to a password-protection google document, and the Code of Conduct on their website was found to be largely plagiarized from the codes posted on Anthrocon’s and Furrydelphia’s websites. The most damning part was when a line of text accidentally referred to the event as Capital City Fur Con.

This prompted a few people to take a visit to the “official” convention Telegram chat listed on the website, where most of the remaining drama happened. While the channel has since been wiped, someone who was in the chat fortunately screencapped everything.

KF users @Shaka Brah and @OccamsShaveClub both read through the chat and provided two very similar summaries. What follows is a slightly modified combination of their two summaries of what transpired:

*(THIS QUOTE IS A WIP)*


> Someone named Kyle Wolf said that he knows a lot about the con but can't divulge much, and also implied that he is/was close to someone involved with the con, had a falling-out, but worked things out with them (and again the implication that he can't go into details publicly is put out there)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nitro's response to having yet another scheme blow up in his face was by claiming he's leaving the fandom for real this time and putting his fursuit up for sale on the same auction site he tried to scam the donkey fursuit maker. As of this writing, it's sitting at a starting bid of $800 with zero bids. 



I think this goes without saying, but I'd highly suggest NOT buying it. Given Nitro's history, anyone dumb enough to try buying it will most likely be scammed.


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 26, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> I might join this just to see the disaster before my eyes. If I do, I'll be sure to document fucking everything. Pray for me.


I'm happy to confirm that I will go. If you see anything related to the picture below when this thing becomes a documentary, that's me.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Nov 30, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> What are you talking about? When I think of colorful, vibrant, sexually-forward and extremely gay people, I _immediately_ think of the Amish.


It would probably attract people who are interested in farm animals... and puppy mills...


----------



## wunhunglo (Nov 30, 2020)

Babyfur Con is having a Cyber Monday Super Soaker sale, with a gift card to ABU for the first few to sign up. ABU = Adult Baby Universe, a popular provider for grown ups with cars and jobs who like to secretly wear diapers at work. If you read the smol print you have to do it now. 







There's a whole themed twitter account about this somewhere. 


			https://twitter.com/ccfcpete87/status/1330395089265364994
		


Babyfur Con is hosted by Partnership for Artists and Creative Individuals, an IRS 501(c)3. PACI... fier? That means donations are tax-deductible and can qualify for employer matching!

The con has a robust lineup of artists and products like this Adult Baby fashion line: "PretendAgain is a company founded and run by ABDLs and Diaperfurs/Babyfurs who are interested in expressing their identity in tasteful and practical ways." 




They have progressive values so you can get your adult sized baby bottles made eco-friendly. "We are working to create zero net-new single-use plastic in our world. This means we are working as much as we can to remove shrinkwrap, plastic packaging, etc. that winds up in landfills and the ocean. If we can’t eliminate it, we work to use 100% recycled plastic and ensure our plastic can also be recycled easily." Of course a company with this clientele cares about eliminating.

Get your ticket now, this wee con will be overflowing with fun. #ABDLpride


----------



## little horn (Dec 2, 2020)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Apologies for the double post, but I had a new Nitro update pop up: A bunch of furries noticed a new twitter pop up for a "Cyder The Donkey" and start mass-following furries.
> View attachment 1659929
> He's got multiple accounts on social media, all of which were made within the last week: Twitter (archive), Instagram, Telegram: CyderDonkey, and TikTok. Anyways, some furry contacted "Cyder" and asked to see a photo of what he looked like IRL:
> View attachment 1659897
> ...


Wouldn't be the first time Nitro's made an ass of himself 

I'll take my leave.


----------



## whatAdisappointment (Dec 2, 2020)

FAU (Furaffinity United) is officially dead.





Archived: https://archive.md/Yct6v

This is my first time using the archive tool, let me know if I fucked up like a tard.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 3, 2020)

whatAdisappointment said:


> FAU (Furaffinity United) is officially dead.
> 
> View attachment 1763614
> 
> ...



And nobody was surprised


----------



## Autistic Furfag For Real (Dec 3, 2020)

whatAdisappointment said:


> FAU (Furaffinity United) is officially dead.
> 
> View attachment 1763614
> 
> ...


Lmao bye. A convention run by one of the most controversial site owners in the fandom deserves to die. I do gotta give credit to COVID for stopping these beastiality cult gatherings from happening.


----------



## Lion (Dec 3, 2020)

i legit forgot FA had a con since it never comes up during the “who’s going to __?” con season tweets.


----------



## NadahFingah (Dec 3, 2020)

whatAdisappointment said:


> FAU (Furaffinity United) is officially dead.
> 
> View attachment 1763614
> 
> ...


Hasn't FAU essentially been a shambling corpse for years?


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 3, 2020)

NadahFingah said:


> Hasn't FAU essentially been a shambling corpse for years?


That's my take. Steady like 5-600 attendance is not healthy in the current con game.


----------



## billydero (Dec 4, 2020)

whatAdisappointment said:


> FAU (Furaffinity United) is officially dead.
> 
> View attachment 1763614
> 
> ...


Good riddance.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Dec 13, 2020)

whatAdisappointment said:


> FAU (Furaffinity United) is officially dead.
> 
> View attachment 1763614
> 
> ...


Thought for a moment this was about FurAffinity the website and was about to laugh (because the site is built on tools that are outdated and horrible).


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Dec 19, 2020)

Lion said:


> i legit forgot FA had a con since it never comes up during the “who’s going to __?” con season tweets.


To be fair, what does? MFF? Whatever con is actually taking place on the west coast? The con-going arc of the fandom is slowly dying as VRchat and custom fursona avatars is taking over. And thank god. Rather kids get groomed into buying VR headsets and 'feet trackers' and a $800 digital avatar than convince their parents to send them to the west coast to suck a strangers dick.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 19, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> Rather kids get groomed into buying VR headsets and 'feet trackers' and a $800 digital avatar than convince their parents to send them to the west coast to suck a strangers dick.


You talk like it hasn't already been happening. The VRChat Furry community has a really nasty fucking habit of grooming underage kids, and they can get away with it really fucking easy too since most furries are willing to sweep it under the rug to keep the devs from wrecking their private ERP sessions. That and the last time they found some dude named OtterCasey grooming children and the resulting chaos splintered them up into littler groups.


----------



## Saigon63 (Dec 19, 2020)

These fuckers wearing diapers and rp’ing being a baby need to fuck off somewhere away from everyone else.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Dec 19, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> You talk like it hasn't already been happening. The VRChat Furry community has a really nasty fucking habit of grooming underage kids, and they can get away with it really fucking easy too since most furries are willing to sweep it under the rug to keep the devs from wrecking their private ERP sessions. That and the last time they found some dude named OtterCasey grooming children and the resulting chaos splintered them up into littler groups.


I remember you were doing a write-up for this a while ago. If you still have the work, why not dump it here? Pretty sure this would fit in well with the thread


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 19, 2020)

Spoiler: possible Powerlevel and/or irrelevant



one thing I wonder about the VRC furry community is how almost every single furry I see post VRC screenshots are highly likely to run into that one person with the gray shark-looking fursona.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I remember you were doing a write-up for this a while ago. If you still have the work, why not dump it here? Pretty sure this would fit in well with the thread


I wasn't doing a writeup. Technically I can't. For several reasons.
The most I did write was about Jackie and that was merely putting together all the posts about the situation in one neat little pile that went nowhere fast.



Cable said:


> Spoiler: possible Powerlevel and/or irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> one thing I wonder about the VRC furry community is how almost every single furry I see post VRC screenshots are highly likely to run into that one person with the gray shark-looking fursona.


Gray shark who?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 20, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> Gray shark who?






the character right behind sonic fox in this picture from local cow SonicFox


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 20, 2020)

Cable said:


> View attachment 1799942
> the character right behind sonic fox in this picture from local cow SonicFox


I don't recognize him, but now I'm glad I jumped ship from VRC holy shit the tumors are growing there.

To add, it's not a shark.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Dec 20, 2020)

So I know a couple of pages back, I said I was gonna do a big revamp to my writeup on the CCFC shitshow. Quick version: I'm still working on that, but with the last attempt from Nitro attempting to sneak back into the fandom, it brought up a lot of new information I have to retroactively add into that writeup. That being said, I do have a couple of tiny updates:

-Nitro's still creeping around, though not nearly as publicly. He's known to still be active under a locked Twitter account under the guise of "Cyder the Donkey", aka a donkey character based on the fursuit he failed to scam a fursuit maker out of.
-The donkey fursuit was put up for auction again, it is confirmed it was successfully sold to someone who is not Nitro.
-Nitro's auction to sell his old fursuit ended with a grand total of zero bids, so he presumably still has it.
-Someone who helped me leak earlier information asked that I give advice to Logan, Nitro's ex who was put as the chairman of the short-lived ACFC. I told him he needed to cut ties completely with Nitro because he was clearly being used as a fall guy, and any further association would more than likely make him just as much of a target. Surprisingly, Logan took that advice and is now in a happier relationship with someone else.
-Nitro has continued to creep in Telegram groups using his Cyder account, attempting to prey on furries who have no idea who he is. In the time between his ACFC fuck-up and now (1.5 months), his Telegram bio has gone through four different furries he was supposedly in relationships with.



Spoiler: Nitro participating in a murrsuiting telegram chat (NSFW)



sorry for the shitty censorship, the person who leaked this to me did it


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jan 13, 2021)

Nitro's doing dumb shit. Again. At this point, I'm considering making his own thread for him since he's dramatically ramping up his lolcow content. For those wanting the short version: Nitro gets a new white knight who manages to stupidly implicate them even further in charity fraud.

Some furry named "Blue Heart Fox" is now claiming they're Nitro's fiance (despite knowing him for less than two months). While this is absolutely nothing short of exceptional behavior, Blue Heart for some reason decided to go out of their way to harass Tripp (the former CCFC staff who talked with the Farms).









(archive)

Several friends of Tripp catch on to what's happening and argue with Blue Heart, who continues to act like a dumbass and deny Nitro did anything wrong:






Someone drops hard evidence of Nitro sending unsolicited dick pics to young furries.













Spoiler: (NSFW) Nitro's dick pics and work schedule


















(archive)

Blue Heart is pressed on providing proof that the charity money was donated. They respond by tweeting a photo of a cease and desist letter sent to Nitro from the Pennsylvania Bureau of Corporations and Charitable corporations (and they post the same image to the tweet three times for some reason). The letter is dated December 21, 2020 meaning this is very recent.
The Cease and Desist can be summed up as "You either (a) have not registered to collect funds for charities or (b) have failed to provide requested documentation from this department and/or our investigative branch. So don't collect any charity money for anyone until you do."





(archive)

"Do you not understand what the letter means?"
"Not really" 




Blue Heart then nukes their Twitter account, but not before furry lawyer Boozy Badger catches on and tells them how incredibly stupid they were for implicating Nitro further.



(archive)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to catch it in time, but right before they went DFE, they posted a tweet of them drinking alcohol in fursuit. This is especially notable because they're underage drinking (they're 20 according to their bio).
EDIT: they reposted it to their Instagram (archive)


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jan 13, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I'm considering making his own thread for him since he's dramatically ramping up his lolcow content.


It's required at this point lol
Get it done and I will personally make sure it leaves PG


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jan 15, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> It's required at this point lol
> Get it done and I will personally make sure it leaves PG


Nitro now has a thread in Proving Grounds.

EDIT: The thread was approved. Try to keep future discussions of Nitro in there.


----------



## STN (Feb 2, 2021)

Someone tried to gas the furries?? Based and holy redpilled.


----------



## Lapis.Fennecat (Feb 2, 2021)

FlimsyFever said:


> Someone tried to gas the furries?? Based and holy redpilled.


Way back in MFF 2014, they still don't know who did it lol.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Feb 4, 2021)

Lapis.Fennecat said:


> Way back in MFF 2014, they still don't know who did it lol.


This is 100% fake, especially it being on 4chan but it's fun to imagine


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 5, 2021)

Spooky Millepede said:


> This is 100% fake, especially it being on 4chan but it's fun to imagine
> View attachment 1897072


It is 100% real and I can’t believe you haven’t heard of it before.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 5, 2021)

Spooky Millepede said:


> This is 100% fake, especially it being on 4chan but it's fun to imagine
> View attachment 1897072


Did you even read the OP? There's literally a video from the local news station attached.
Hell, you can even Google the incident and get several news articles.

If this is your attempt at trolling, it's really fucking dumb.

Or are you talking about THAT specific image being fake?
Either way, you're still kinda fucking dumb.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I don't recognize him, but now I'm glad I jumped ship from VRC holy shit the tumors are growing there.
> 
> To add, it's not a shark.


it's an anthropomorphized Nargacuga from Monster Hunter I think, which for some reason is a fairly popular species choice lately


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 5, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> it's an anthropomorphized Nargacuga from Monster Hunter I think, which for some reason is a fairly popular species choice lately


Nah I'm not talking about the nargacuga, I'm talking about the wickerbeast. Least I'm pretty sure that's what was being talked about.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Nah I'm not talking about the nargacuga, I'm talking about the wickerbeast. Least I'm pretty sure that's what was being talked about.


Ah yeah I see now


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 5, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Ah yeah I see now


Though while we're talking of the cugas there's a bit of cancer I ran into in the form of a unity package with neon hair and fat sliders.

You could take that for what you will, or....look for yourself.


----------



## Jooj5yoo7 (Feb 17, 2021)

They never fail to amuse me, nonetheless that is concerning.


----------



## Autistic Furfag For Real (Mar 14, 2021)

Honestly the only group of people I’ve ever seen be as chargeback-happy as they are is the furries. Their level of penny-pinching fucking rivals that of Jews, and that alone is a giant red flag.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 14, 2021)

Autistic Furfag For Real said:


> Honestly the only group of people I’ve ever seen be as chargeback-happy as they are is the furries. Their level of penny-pinching fucking rivals that of Jews, and that alone is a giant red flag.


Which is ironic, considering how much they're willing to burn away on poorly-drawn dog dicks and mangled shag carpets.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Mar 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Which is ironic, considering how much they're willing to burn away in poorly-drawn dog dicks and mangled shag carpets.


How do you think they afford those things?


----------



## NadahFingah (Mar 14, 2021)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> How do you think they afford those things?


A surprising amount of furries have decently playing jobs in the tech sector. Like I heard a rumor that in the 90s tech companies would scout furry message boards for employees because they were more computer savvy than the average person at the time, to a point where it was a joke that furries built the internet.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Mar 14, 2021)

NadahFingah said:


> A surprising amount of furries have decently playing jobs in the tech sector. Like I heard a rumor that in the 90s tech companies would scout furry message boards for employees because they were more computer savvy than the average person at the time, to a point where it was a joke that furries built the internet.


Where on earth did you hear that? If I had to wager anything I'd bet it was nepotism that got furries in the tech sector in an ever increasing domino effect.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2021)

NadahFingah said:


> A surprising amount of furries have decently playing jobs in the tech sector. Like I heard a rumor that in the 90s tech companies would scout furry message boards for employees because they were more computer savvy than the average person at the time, to a point where it was a joke that furries built the internet.


Oh yeah, I've known a lot of them who are in some pretty high places in tech industry. Nerdiness pays off I guess. For those folk they tend to keep their furry identity completely separated and are great at hiding it from offline people. Out of the people I've seen that like, they tend to realize shit like furry is risky for some work places to find out about, so they keep it toned down. They seem to handle jobs better when they aren't throwing furry pride everywhere.

All the while, many others are using their benefits and openly advertising looking for suit/art coms with their stimmy monies.


----------



## FFinfo (Mar 14, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Where on earth did you hear that? If I had to wager anything I'd bet it was nepotism that got furries in the tech sector in an ever increasing domino effect.


It's anecdotal, but of  the ones I know, approximately half of them make at least a hundred grand a year at their jobs, and that's closer to 200k than 99k. Like any hobby, there's whales that establish the trends and poor people that chase. Those costumes  pop up on twitter costing more than a new car from time to time.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Mar 15, 2021)

FFinfo said:


> It's anecdotal, but of  the ones I know, approximately half of them make at least a hundred grand a year at their jobs, and that's closer to 200k than 99k. Like any hobby, there's whales that establish the trends and poor people that chase. Those costumes  pop up on twitter costing more than a new car from time to time.


It's not just the furry community either, the kink community is rife with big rollers too. It's literally a situation of nerdiness pays off. Of the people I know, I know quite a few who work in the 95-150k plus range and a few are furries and some are heavily in the kink community.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Mar 15, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Where on earth did you hear that? If I had to wager anything I'd bet it was nepotism that got furries in the tech sector in an ever increasing domino effect.


It's a lot of bullshit.  The majority of the furry tech workers ended up in slave level jobs, where the biggest hurdle was trying to stay relevant as they got older in a young man's game.  Most of the older ones that are still in tech are either there because they built everything and can leverage job security, or do nothing but work their lives away as slaves, no matter how much money they brag about making.

The rich furries that are real are the ones that don't talk about what they do or how much they make.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Mar 24, 2021)

Dang it, missed Post#666.

Oh well.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 24, 2021)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Dang it, missed Post#666.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 2024095


Your post is still 666 in everyone's heart, cloaca fucker.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 10, 2021)

In the race to be the first event to get sued for a viral outbreak, babyfur-run shitshow Mephit Fur Meet has tossed their hats into the ring for Labor Day Weekend.

Announcement -- More info coming soon! And we aren't even going to outright announce our dates, just give you a picture!


Tweet | Archive

Room block open one day later! Haters can't tell us what to do! (There were no comments on any of their posts so far regarding this being a bad idea.)



Tweet | Archive

Cosmik to the rescue, y'all!



Tweet | Archive

Get your reg on! We'll even roll over your reg from 2020!



Tweet | Archive

Covid protocols are here! It only took a week!



Tweet | Archive

Bonus: Join our "all ages" chat! We put the all ages in quotes because we're babyfurs! LOL!



Tweet | Archive

For the curious, this event is staffed by Ashley Fox and roommate Goliath is one of the con's directors.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 10, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> In the race to be the first event to get sued for a viral outbreak, babyfur-run shitshow Mephit Fur Meet has tossed their hats into the ring for Labor Day Weekend.
> 
> Announcement -- More info coming soon! And we aren't even going to outright announce our dates, just give you a picture!View attachment 2076799
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


>first con is a diaperfur convention
>also staffed by Ashley "Kero did nothing wrong" Fox
lol I thought "Ashley" left the fandom, I guess once you join the fandom you never leave. Excited for people to learn that he had come back, though!


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 10, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> In the race to be the first event to get sued for a viral outbreak, babyfur-run shitshow Mephit Fur Meet has tossed their hats into the ring for Labor Day Weekend.
> 
> Announcement -- More info coming soon! And we aren't even going to outright announce our dates, just give you a picture!View attachment 2076799
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


I, for one, look forward to it and hope it turns into a modern day Rainfurrest.  

I could use some entertainment.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 10, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I, for one, look forward to it and hope it turns into a modern day Rainfurrest.
> 
> I could use some entertainment.


getting a bunch of diaperfurs when they convinced themselves that their particular use of diapers isn't sexual is going to be the horrifying mess that everyone is excited to talk about.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 10, 2021)

Cable said:


> getting a bunch of diaperfurs when they convinced themselves that their particular use of diapers isn't sexual is going to be the horrifying mess that everyone is excited to talk about.


The fact that it's called Mephit Fur Con, for an animal known chiefly for its stench, is ominous.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 10, 2021)

There is just no way that convention is going to happen. But if it does, I can't wait for the drama. Simply having Ashley Fox would qualify the entire con for cow status.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> There is just no way that convention is going to happen. But if it does, I can't wait for the drama. Simply having Ashley Fox would qualify the entire con for cow status.


my main question is why and how the hell they got in contact with, of all people, Ashley Fox when they haven't shown signs of being in the fandom since his interview with Kero


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 11, 2021)

Cable said:


> my main question is why and how the hell they got in contact with, of all people, Ashley Fox when they haven't shown signs of being in the fandom since his interview with Kero


Probably because they were just lying about "not being in the fandom" and actually kept chatting under an alias or something. Like what Nitro did.


----------



## Just Another Anon (Apr 11, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> Bonus: Join our "all ages" chat! We put the all ages in quotes because we're babyfurs! LOL!
> View attachment 2076825
> Tweet | Archive


Of course they have an all ages Telegram chat. Since Ashley is part of this, I would be shocked is shit goes wrong with the company Ashley keeps. Its almost like they haven't had enough grooming, rape, animal abuse, zoosadists and other degenerate activities leak from telegram.
Can't wait for the leaks to drop.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 11, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Probably because they were just lying about "not being in the fandom" and actually kept chatting under an alias or something. Like what Nitro did.


I mean, that's a plausible answer for the second half of my question but my first part still stands: Why Ashley Fox of all people? There's probably a whole lot of furries who wouldn't mind being a part of this convention in spite of how loud the fandom is about the coof.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 11, 2021)

Cable said:


> I mean, that's a plausible answer for the second half of my question but my first part still stands: Why Ashley Fox of all people? There's probably a whole lot of furries who wouldn't mind being a part of this convention in spite of how loud the fandom is about the coof.


Ashley Fox has been involved with Mephit Fur Meet for years, from what I understand. They didn’t seek her out. She was already there.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 11, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> Ashley Fox has been involved with Mephit Fur Meet for years, from what I understand. They didn’t seek her out. She was already there.


You’re using the term “she” rather liberally there.


----------



## Archeops (Apr 14, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> In the race to be the first event to get sued for a viral outbreak, babyfur-run shitshow Mephit Fur Meet has tossed their hats into the ring for Labor Day Weekend.
> 
> Announcement -- More info coming soon! And we aren't even going to outright announce our dates, just give you a picture!View attachment 2076799
> Tweet | Archive
> ...


Well, I can’t wait to see the meltdowns that will inevitably occur due to non-congoers reporting any “room parties” to hotel staff and/or law enforcement due to obvious COVID-19 guideline violations, we all know a furry convention can’t happen without “room parties” going down.

Hell, I’m already ordering one of those theater-grade popcorn poppers for the summer shitstorms!


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (Apr 15, 2021)

You know, minus the furry shit rainfurrest sounded like a pretty good time.


----------



## off meds / online (Apr 15, 2021)

Dr. Silvestrechu said:


> You know, minus the furry shit rainfurrest sounded like a pretty good time.


"the furry shit" 

that's literally all of it


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 15, 2021)

Archeops said:


> Well, I can’t wait to see the meltdowns that will inevitably occur due to non-congoers reporting any “room parties” to hotel staff and/or law enforcement due to obvious COVID-19 guideline violations, we all know a furry convention can’t happen without “room parties” going down.
> 
> Hell, I’m already ordering one of those theater-grade popcorn poppers for the summer shitstorms!


Knowing the furry fandom the room parties are just as likely to be reported by some bitter autist who’s angry he wasn’t invited.


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (Apr 15, 2021)

Peach Pit said:


> "the furry shit"
> 
> that's literally all of it


Yea but the nitrous canisters, booze, and readily available drugs seemed pretty radical.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 15, 2021)

Dr. Silvestrechu said:


> Yea but the nitrous canisters, booze, and readily available drugs seemed pretty radical.


Furry conventions in general are all about the booze, drugs, and drugged booze.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 15, 2021)

Peach Pit said:


> "the furry shit"
> 
> that's literally all of it


I think that's the joke.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2021)

Dr. Silvestrechu said:


> You know, minus the furry shit rainfurrest sounded like a pretty good time.


Isn't that the one that someone released mustard gas into? That wouldn't be fun at all if there weren't furries there.

(And even if there were it would only be fun to gas furries in Minecraft)


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 15, 2021)

Monolith said:


> Isn't that the one that someone released mustard gas into? That wouldn't be fun at all if there weren't furries there.
> 
> (And even if there were it would only be fun to gas furries in Minecraft)


I think that was MidWest FurFest, Rainfurrest was the one with all the diapers and drugs, and Evil Sibes.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 15, 2021)

Monolith said:


> Isn't that the one that someone released mustard gas into? That wouldn't be fun at all if there weren't furries there.
> 
> (And even if there were it would only be fun to gas furries in Minecraft)


No, that was the one where people kept vandalizing the hotel, wearing fetish gear in the lobby, and leaving shit filled dipers all over the place like the worlds worst Easter Egg hunt.

The gas attack was at Midwest Fur Fest and was apparently tied to the Confederate Flag Fursuit guy (may need to be fact checked on this).


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> No, that was the one where people kept vandalizing the hotel, wearing fetish gear in the lobby, and leaving shit filled dipers all over the place like the worlds worst Easter Egg hunt.
> 
> The gas attack was at Midwest Fur Fest and was apparently tied to the Confederate Flag Fursuit guy (may need to be fact checked on this).


I'm still not sure who did the gas shit myself. Rumours  were flying around it was Ryan Hill for a while, and then Magnus Diridian (confed suiter). 
I don't think Magnus would have done that myself. He's an absolute troll and loves controversial suits, but I've never found him to be the type to do anything dangerous. I don't think even Wikifur reported on a potential name, just that a broken bottle was found with the gas substance.


----------



## NadahFingah (Apr 15, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> No, that was the one where people kept vandalizing the hotel, wearing fetish gear in the lobby, and leaving shit filled dipers all over the place like the worlds worst Easter Egg hunt.
> 
> The gas attack was at Midwest Fur Fest and was apparently tied to the Confederate Flag Fursuit guy (may need to be fact checked on this).





Vault said:


> I'm still not sure who did the gas shit myself. Rumours  were flying around it was Ryan Hill for a while, and then Magnus Diridian (confed suiter).
> I don't think Magnus would have done that myself. He's an absolute troll and loves controversial suits, but I've never found him to be the type to do anything dangerous. I don't think even Wikifur reported on a potential name, just that a broken bottle was found with the gas substance.


I've also seen this floating around, but I highly doubt it's real, despite how hilarious it would be.

Edit: fixed the attachment.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 18, 2021)

NadahFingah said:


> I've also seen this floating around, but I highly doubt it's real, despite how hilarious it would be.
> 
> Edit: fixed the attachment.


Even Furries are smarter than that.  
(optimistic, I know)


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Apr 18, 2021)

Vault said:


> I don't think Magnus would have done that myself. He's an absolute troll and loves controversial suits, but I've never found him to be the type to do anything dangerous. I don't think even Wikifur reported on a potential name, just that a broken bottle was found with the gas substance.


He does have a record for lighting a fire inside a bank trashcan during business hours as a "prank".


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 18, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> He does have a record for lighting a fire inside a bank trashcan during business hours as a "prank".


I need this story.   
All I know him as, is the acid fox, rebel flag troll.  This sounds lulzy.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Apr 18, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I need this story.
> All I know him as, is the acid fox, rebel flag troll.  This sounds lulzy.


Oh it wasn't a fire, my mistake, but it was a chemical attack:

http://archive.md/ZrtRn
http://magnusdiridian.livejournal.com/22622.html

Here's more info on Magnus
https://www.mylife.com/robert-sojkowski/e786489529230

Arrest for the bank incident
https://archive.md/eXhI3


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Oh it wasn't a fire, my mistake, but it was a chemical attack:
> 
> http://archive.md/ZrtRn
> http://magnusdiridian.livejournal.com/22622.html
> ...


Oh Magnus. 
And here I thought he was just the oddly endearing class clown with his weird Acid suits.


Spoiler


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 18, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Oh it wasn't a fire, my mistake, but it was a chemical attack:
> 
> http://archive.md/ZrtRn
> http://magnusdiridian.livejournal.com/22622.html
> ...


So the retard let off a couple stink bombs in a bank and got arrested for it?
Thats funny, but i'll always remember him for his acid suits and his troll suits.

Mentally unstable and kind of sad?  Sure.  But love him or hate him, I still laugh at the rebel flag trump fursuit.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 20, 2021)

DenFur has officially announced that it will be operating this year.  A few key points:

The rules for the con include a requirement to show proof of vaccination, mandatory masks (including underneath fursuit heads), reduced room capacity, and mandatory 6 foot distancing (implying no hugs).



Spoiler: It's on.






			https://twitter.com/DenFurCO/status/1384291048994660356
		



			https://archive.md/nHXdB
		
















There's a new con chair, someone named Boiler.  I've heard they're militant antifa but I don't have confirmation on that.  They do have "ACAB" on their Twitter bio and in their official introduction as con chair, one of the only things they decide to tell us about themselves is that they're trans.



Spoiler: This is the Boiler spoiler






			https://twitter.com/justboiler
		



			https://archive.ph/1enjq
		













						Hello all attendees & fans of DenFur!
					

I wanted to introduce myself to you all now that I am the new con chair for DenFur 2021! My name is Boiler (or Boilerroo), but you can call me Mike if you want to! I've been in the furry fandom since 1997 (24 years in total!) – time flies when you're having fun!I am a non-binary transmasc person...




					denfur.org
				





			https://archive.md/Wt2A2
		







Oh look, Boiler is Deo-approved!  That's a great sign.


			https://twitter.com/DeoTasDevil/status/1384329369598889987
		



			https://archive.ph/YeR4Y
		





(First time making a post like this, please tell me if I can improve.)


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 20, 2021)

The story about the stolen plush is one of the most autistic things I have ever read. Two grown ass women having a meltdown and review bombing a hotel over a stupid toy. If it cost $300 then why the hell would you take it to a con? Leave its ugly ass at home.


----------



## Shqueefa (Apr 20, 2021)

Healrat said:


> DenFur has officially announced that it will be operating this year.  A few key points:
> 
> The rules for the con include a requirement to show proof of vaccination, mandatory masks (including underneath fursuit heads), reduced room capacity, and mandatory 6 foot distancing (implying no hugs).
> 
> ...


I've heard nothing but bad news about Denfur. Supposedly last time they had it, the hotel they used were total shit with people's reservations missing, bed bugs and other terrible decisions. Along with being part of the Corgi LLC (?) that is known for stealing money.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 20, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> I've heard nothing but bad news about Denfur. Supposedly last time they had it, the hotel they used were total shit with people's reservations missing, bed bugs and other terrible decisions. Along with being part of the Corgi LLC (?) that is known for stealing money.


It's at a new hotel this year, so the past issues with plumbing, air conditioning, and parts of the ceiling literally falling down in the con space will presumably not be happening again.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 20, 2021)

Imagine being such cuckolds that you force people to wear surgical masks inside a literal full-face mask.

Call me unscientific but I'm pretty sure breathing through 2 inches of shag carpet offers more protection from germs than a 1mm strip of cotton. And how will they even tell if someone has a mask on when their whole face is covered in a mascot head?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 20, 2021)

Healrat said:


> mandatory masks (including underneath fursuit heads),


Are they _trying _to suffocate their attendees?

(I mean it’s pretty funny if they are).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 20, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Are they _trying _to suffocate their attendees?
> 
> (I mean it’s pretty funny if they are).


All they have to do is invite guys like SonicFox as guests of honor. The stench of their suits will suffocate all the guests around them, suiters or not.


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Imagine being such cuckolds that you force people to wear surgical masks inside a literal full-face mask.
> 
> Call me unscientific but I'm pretty sure breathing through 2 inches of shag carpet offers more protection from germs than a 1mm strip of cotton. And how will they even tell if someone has a mask on when their whole face is covered in a mascot head?


If it's a foam suit it's probably got years worth of bacteria and sweat baked into the fucking foam at this point anyway, so a little covid won't hurt. 



Dysnomia said:


> The story about the stolen plush is one of the most autistic things I have ever read. Two grown ass women having a meltdown and review bombing a hotel over a stupid toy. If it cost $300 then why the hell would you take it to a con? Leave its ugly ass at home.


Some furs are egotistical as hell. Skrat is a great one - There's a photo lurking around of his bedroom which had bedsheets and everything covered in his sona. It's like they build their own empire of self-merch and then bring it to cons to show it off. Plushies definitely cost like a bitch but the really high quality ones are advertised as 'not toys' in a similar vein to collectors figurines. If you break it or lose it, good luck. Shit goes missing at con hotels all the time.  One con I went to many years ago had a guy manage to open all of the bottom floor rooms with a borrowed master key and two things went missing. Not of mine, but the suiters were raging.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Apr 20, 2021)

Healrat said:


> The rules for the con include a *requirement to show proof of vaccination*, mandatory masks (including underneath fursuit heads), reduced room capacity, and mandatory 6 foot distancing (implying no hugs).


So Denfur will be a White Zone convention?   I keep hearing black people can't get Covid vaccinations because they don't understand how to get an ID.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Apr 21, 2021)

So some furry decided that the response to DenFur requiring proof of a covid vaccination was to brag about how you can print out a template vaccination card online to fake it and encouraged people to do so (archive):





This tweet unsurprisingly gained a ton of backlash from other furries, and DenFur responded by banning them for life (archive):




So this brings up another question: if cons have this sort of power, why haven't they been exerting it earlier? Let's not forget that sex offenders like Growly have still been able to freely attend most conventions, despite some of them having MULTIPLE convictions. It's just a weird double standard to me, which isn't helped by the fact that several conventions replied to DenFur over this tweet:


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 21, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> So this brings up another question: if cons have this sort of power, why haven't they been exerting it earlier? Let's not forget that sex offenders like Growly have still been able to freely attend most conventions, despite some of them having MULTIPLE convictions. It's just a weird double standard to me, which isn't helped by the fact that several conventions replied to DenFur over this tweet:


It seems pretty simple to me. The owners and organizers of furry conferences support one group and not the other.


----------



## who dare wins? (Apr 21, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> I've heard nothing but bad news about Denfur. Supposedly last time they had it, the hotel they used were total shit with people's reservations missing, bed bugs and other terrible decisions. Along with being part of the Corgi LLC (?) that is known for stealing money.


Wasn't the hotel like a bunch of villas? I remember seeing something like that and it looked halfway decent. also is there any evidence of corgi events stealing money? sounds pretty interesting and would not be surprised




Pinball 2000 said:


> So some furry decided that the response to DenFur requiring proof of a covid vaccination was to brag about how you can print out a template vaccination card online to fake it and encouraged people to do so (archive):
> View attachment 2107542
> 
> This tweet unsurprisingly gained a ton of backlash from other furries, and DenFur responded by banning them for life (archive):
> ...


Do you expect sick fucks to oust other sick fucks? Unless you are a close friend of theirs you will eventually be cannibalised by them to save their skin or retarded political disagreements


----------



## Realhat (Apr 21, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> So this brings up another question: if cons have this sort of power, why haven't they been exerting it earlier? Let's not forget that sex offenders like Growly have still been able to freely attend most conventions, despite some of them having MULTIPLE convictions.


They don't care about zoos or pedos, but pointing out that vaccine cards are easily faked actually threatens them.  First it makes a mockery of their rules, second it could potentially scare away customers.  Corgi Events is for-profit, so even above the normal "keep the con alive" financial considerations, they're not going to let something go that hurts the bottom line.

Probably more importantly, furries are generally left-leaning, which means they're in the "Covid has a 50% mortality rate and everyone should be mandated to get vaccines" tribe.  Suggesting the use of a fake vaccination card marks that other person as a member of the opposing "Covid is a hoax and vaccines are how Bill Gates will sterilize the population" tribe.  People are far more willing to put up with sexual deviancy than ideological opposition these days.


----------



## who dare wins? (Apr 22, 2021)

Healrat said:


> They don't care about zoos or pedos, but pointing out that vaccine cards are easily faked actually threatens them.  First it makes a mockery of their rules, second it could potentially scare away customers.  Corgi Events is for-profit, so even above the normal "keep the con alive" financial considerations, they're not going to let something go that hurts the bottom line.
> 
> Probably more importantly, furries are generally left-leaning, which means they're in the "Covid has a 50% mortality rate and everyone should be mandated to get vaccines" tribe.  Suggesting the use of a fake vaccination card marks that other person as a member of the opposing "Covid is a hoax and vaccines are how Bill Gates will sterilize the population" tribe.  People are far more willing to put up with sexual deviancy than ideological opposition these days.


It is absolutely nuts how people would rather shame each other and oust each other over menial political disagreements than severe sexual problems


----------



## LurkerDog (Apr 22, 2021)

I have to wonder how long it'll be before someone stupid gets in power of a convention and decides to ban anyone and everyone they disagree with on Twitter.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Apr 23, 2021)

Healrat said:


> People are far more willing to put up with sexual deviancy than ideological opposition these days.


I'm probably too naïve to hope that "don't let (convicted) sexual abusers and pedophiles into your con where children are in attendance" wouldn't be considered ideological opposition...


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Apr 23, 2021)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> I'm probably too naïve to hope that "don't let (convicted) sexual abusers and pedophiles into your con where children are in attendance" wouldn't be considered ideological opposition...


You are overlooking the fact that a lot of people seem to consider pointing out abuse deviancy or degeneracy like pedophilia to be a political attack or smear if it is done against someone they share even a passing similarity in political ideology. Pointing out a left-wing politician being caught in sick shit would be met with cries of "quanon! consipracy theorist! Nazi!" It's the same with interpersonal interactions now too unfortunately. The culture of "everything is political!" means any criticism of someone with this mentality, or anyone they like gets taken as an attack on their values, no matter how legitimate


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> You are overlooking the fact that a lot of people seem to consider pointing out abuse deviancy or degeneracy like pedophilia to be a political attack or smear if it is done against someone they share even a passing similarity in political ideology. Pointing out a left-wing politician being caught in sick shit would be met with cries of "quanon! consipracy theorist! Nazi!" It's the same with interpersonal interactions now too unfortunately. The culture of "everything is political!" means any criticism of someone with this mentality, or anyone they like gets taken as an attack on their values, no matter how legitimate


It's a bit worse with furries because even before they started hiding behind political ideology, attempting to eject the unsavory parts of the fandom was usually met with cries of "fursecution" and other bullshit like that. Furries were always insular and mistrustful of gatekeeping, it just got turned up to 11 when they got subsumed into the woke mob.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 23, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> I have to wonder how long it'll be before someone stupid gets in power of a convention and decides to ban anyone and everyone they disagree with on Twitter.


I'm putting my money down on DenFur. They've already made a fandom-wide witch hunt because someone figured out that


Spoiler: Moderna



Three numbers. a letter, and "21A"


 and


Spoiler: Pfizer



E, Letter, then four numbers


Are really easy to hack when people keep posting "vaccine card selfies".


----------



## LurkerDog (Apr 23, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> I'm putting my money down on DenFur. They've already made a fandom-wide witch hunt because someone figured out that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Moderna
> ...


The Corgi Cons are a mess of their own. I just wonder how long it'll take before some moron becomes chair of a big convention who has beef with other furries and suddenly a "legal" letter is sent out to said beefed furs and they're mass banned. It isn't hard to forge the fucking vaccination card and the fact people needed one furry to point that out is ridiculous. 

I moreso mean "This person is a trump supporter, so they're officially banned from my convention."  Or.. "This person was mean to me in 2014 so they're officially banned from my convention."


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 23, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> I moreso mean "This person is a trump supporter, so they're officially banned from my convention." Or.. "This person was mean to me in 2014 so they're officially banned from my convention."


I'm sure this already happens, it's just not made public.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I'm sure this already happens, it's just not made public.


It does. These cons are full of hidden blacklists.


----------



## LurkerDog (Apr 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It does. These cons are full of hidden blacklists.


Fair. But in that case, how in the hell is the banned member supposed to know if they do show up to a convention? Or is it just to make those in power feel better for a second cause "haha they're banned!"

*Player has entered the con floor.*


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Fair. But in that case, how in the hell is the banned member supposed to know if they do show up to a convention? Or is it just to make those in power feel better for a second cause "haha they're banned!"
> 
> *Player has entered the con floor.*


You have to be registered in advance for most of these cons. I've seen people complaining that their registration was refused, or simply ignored until it's too late to make plans. It generally happens with more high-profile spergs who annoyed someone "important", but every now and then you see a smallfry with 500 followers on Twitter ranting about it.

Of course, if the sperg in question wasn't doxxed yet, it's pretty easy for them to sign up under a different fursona and the con staff is none the wiser unless they already knew the person in real life. And other times they just cut out the middleman, ignore the con, book a room at the same hotel, and go to the drug orgies room parties anyway.


----------



## LurkerDog (Apr 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> You have to be registered in advance for most of these cons. I've seen people complaining that their registration is refused, or simply ignored until it's too late to make plans. It generally happens with more high-profile spergs who annoyed someone "important", but every now and then you see a smallfry with 500 followers on Twitter ranting about it.
> 
> Of course, if the sperg in question wasn't doxxed yet, it's pretty easy for them to sign up under a different fursona and the con staff is none the wiser unless they already knew the person in real life. And other times they just cut out the middleman, ignore the con, book a room at the same hotel, and go to the drug orgies room parties anyway.


Well shit. I haven't had the pleasure of seeing that in my time lurking on Twitter. Pretty retarded in my opinion but it is their "private" event I suppose.


----------



## maguyver16 (Apr 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> You have to be registered in advance for most of these cons. I've seen people complaining that their registration was refused, or simply ignored until it's too late to make plans. It generally happens with more high-profile spergs who annoyed someone "important", but every now and then you see a smallfry with 500 followers on Twitter ranting about it.
> 
> Of course, if the sperg in question wasn't doxxed yet, it's pretty easy for them to sign up under a different fursona and the con staff is none the wiser unless they already knew the person in real life. And other times they just cut out the middleman, ignore the con, book a room at the same hotel, and go to the drug orgies room parties anyway.


Has Sangie been banned yet?


----------



## Realhat (Apr 24, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> I moreso mean "This person is a trump supporter, so they're officially banned from my convention."  Or.. "This person was mean to me in 2014 so they're officially banned from my convention."


Isn't that essentially what happened when MFF banned Milo Yiannopoulos for the crime of threatening to attend the convention?

(I mean sure, the people running the con probably know full well that their attendees would attack him and create a lot of drama which they'd rather avoid.  Heckler's veto in action.  But that's just a secondary result of him being a high profile person with conservative views.)


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 24, 2021)

Healrat said:


> Isn't that essentially what happened when MFF banned Milo Yiannopoulos for the crime of threatening to attend the convention?
> 
> (I mean sure, the people running the con probably know full well that their attendees would attack him and create a lot of drama which they'd rather avoid.  Heckler's veto in action.  But that's just a secondary result of him being a high profile person with conservative views.)


Milo is a huge retard magnet and seems like the kind of person you'd want to avoid having around, whereas I think the person you were responding to was talking about less famous people. People who are just known by furries, or not even that. Maybe just randoms who are within the con organizer's extended circle of acquaintances.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 24, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> Milo is a huge retard magnet and seems like the kind of person you'd want to avoid having around, whereas I think the person you were responding to was talking about less famous people. People who are just known by furries, or not even that. Maybe just randoms who are within the con organizer's extended circle of acquaintances.


True, true.  Perhaps relevant:  I seem to recall that DenFur banned Foxler for his room-block-monopolizing stunt but didn't ban the Furry Raiders as a whole.  However, judging from comments I've seen, many attendees were under the impression that all Raiders had been banned by association, and I didn't see any great backlash.  So while that's not an example of such a ban happening, it perhaps demonstrates that a banning like that could be done with little repercussion.

Then again, a lot of them were also under the impression that the Raiders were by definition Nazis, which I'm sure affects the reaction.

In any case, I think not many would dare speak out to save someone banned for being a Trump supporter, lest they get cancelled/banned themselves.  (Trump supporters are Nazis too, after all.)  I'd say it's only a matter of time, except Corn Flakes said it already happens, albeit quietly.


----------



## aoaoaoa (Apr 26, 2021)

macguyver16 said:


> Has Sangie been banned yet?


He's paying the cons to sell his print-on-demand books!

--

DiezelRaccoon was banned from Texas Furry Fiesta, his closest con, and Furry Twitter rejoiced.

Archive: https://archive.ph/HZOhL

He's privated right now, so this cap is all I can show.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 26, 2021)

aoaoaoa said:


> DiezelRaccoon was banned from Texas Furry Fiesta, his closest con, and Furry Twitter rejoiced.





Spoiler: The ban letter












While the letter doesn't say so, someone told Diezel that it's because he promoted using fake vaccine cards to bypass con requirements.  And he seems not to reject this explanation.



Assuming that's accurate, it's just what we saw with DenFur--there's no way to actually enforce vaccinations, so their only option is to maintain the illusion of safety by banning anyone who points out the lack of safety.


Speaking of cons and requirements, Furrydelphia has announced that they're going to hold a very restrictive version of a con too.  Max attendance 200-300, vaccine card required, masks required, no parade, no photo shoot, no pool.  And frequent temperature checks despite that being a terrible method of screening for Covid, medically speaking.



Spoiler: Furrydelphia announcement


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Apr 26, 2021)

Healrat said:


> Spoiler: The ban letter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't agree with the parade thing tbh. Not that I care but since everyone is going to be in full-suit, vaccinated, WITH A MASK ON UNDER THEIR SUIT, isn't that going a little overboard? Most people attend cons for the PR shit, ya know? Might as well just keep it as a VR-only event


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 26, 2021)

Healrat said:


> no pool


Pool's closed due to ChAIDS.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 27, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Most people attend cons for the PR shit, ya know?


Don't be silly, people attend cons for the fursuit sex, non-fursuit sex, occasional non-human sex, and the drugs.  At least that's how it is at my local con, I don't know how they do it in Denver or Philadelphia.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Apr 27, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I don't agree with the parade thing tbh. Not that I care but since everyone is going to be in full-suit, vaccinated, WITH A MASK ON UNDER THEIR SUIT, isn't that going a little overboard? Most people attend cons for the PR shit, ya know? Might as well just keep it as a VR-only event


That and it's going to be held during the hottest part of a Philadelphia summer, so I'm not sure exactly what their temp checks are really going to accomplish.   I guess maybe covering their asses.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Apr 27, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> That and it's going to be held during the hottest part of a Philadelphia summer, so I'm not sure exactly what their temp checks are really going to accomplish.   I guess maybe covering their asses.


I didn't realize that lol
Yeah that's going to backfire TREMENDOUSLY unless they take people into the Headless Lounge first to cool off. Even at my job, we all set off the temp checks during the summer. 
Like yeah, no shit our body temps are going to register higher. It's 102 outside. What do you people expect?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 27, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> I guess maybe covering their asses.


Everything these cons do, security-wise, is for the explicit purpose of covering their asses and nothing else. If liability and twitter threads screaming out "I WAS RAPED AT NONCEFURCON2020" weren't a thing, most of these cons would only still have security staff because they need to make sure everybody in there paid their registration fee.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 27, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> I just wonder how long it'll take before some moron becomes chair of a big convention who has beef with other furries and suddenly a "legal" letter is sent out to said beefed furs and they're mass banned.


Either the BLFC where the Confederate fursuit was called out and banned or the Pacific Anthropomorphics Weekend wherein essentially Growly was publically banned. Next question.
I completely fucking forgot Sibe. Banned from Further Confusion for running the FXC torrent.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Apr 28, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I'm sure this already happens, it's just not made public.



It does. Con starts out okay, banlists are shared "for the good of the fandum" Then a lolcow con chair who can't let anything go gets in, and suddenly his ex, his ex's new partner, the ex's dog, and their friends are banned for life.

Always the same route too, cons have a "we can ban you for no reason" rule, so that gets whipped out like a dick at a roomparty.

Which brings me onto the shining star of shit on the UK furfag con circuit, ConFuzzled. Theyve had 3 scandals this week...

first the Transphobic Guest of Honor...

one...: https://twitter.com/bunnybrambles/status/1386767978394435584 arc: https://archive.md/KfIrK
two...: https://twitter.com/keeevy_/status/1386358015729803268  arc: https://archive.md/0cmGv
and a round of "why not a furry guest?" too: https://twitter.com/swift_exit/status/1386799455769346052 arc: https://archive.md/DG1je

apparently this guy is the fave singer of one of the events staff...


Round two: Nazi on the security staff. Sure this has been on the farms. Its been known by the con since 2019...
Interesting one is they hid this guy from the online staff lists. people only found out he was staffing when they arrived on site... but of course his name is in the 2019 conbook under security...

https://twitter.com/EllaFennec/status/1386453852673744900 (thread)
archive: https://archive.md/UNoq4


And the knockout, a violent head of events - nee Germanshep aka "GerMANshep Pup":

https://archive.md/LXmxl
Been relayed some tales of this guy creeping on female attendees. Stealing from them then pulling their phone numbers from the con reg database and phoning them to "return what they lost". Won't take no for an answer. Real charmer.

Heard his name attached to a rape too, still digging for more on that...

Goes nicely with their also-violent Deputy Head of Events, Ekron...

But what can you expect from a con linked to Elfasi, eh?



Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Either the BLFC where the Confederate fursuit was called out and banned or the Pacific Anthropomorphics Weekend wherein essentially Growly was publically banned. Next question.
> I completely fucking forgot Sibe. Banned from Further Confusion for running the FXC torrent.


Funny because these days stealing art thru shared Patreon accounts and Telegram groups is pretty routine... selling warez in front of the artists selling the originals, that takes either balls or stupidity.


----------



## Green-Machine (Apr 28, 2021)

aoaoaoa said:


> He's paying the cons to sell his print-on-demand books!
> 
> --
> 
> ...


is that the dude the sensitive furries were crying about the other day because the way he said coon hurt their baby hearts?


----------



## LemonParty (Apr 30, 2021)

macguyver16 said:


> Has Sangie been banned yet?


Sangie, who was reportedly more into kids than zoosadist shit, is apparently banned from some cons but not from others. He was allegedly seen at 2018 Midwest Furfest, a convention that allows children to attend.

Cecil Mcfly mentions him in this youtube video at 1:49:00



			https://youtu.be/fLx-JqcIHvw


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Apr 30, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> I completely fucking forgot Sibe. Banned from Further Confusion for running the FXC torrent.


Mind you, he was banned for _piracy, _not the fact he's an HIV positive child grooming 'troll' who believes being legally required to tell people that before exploring their (underaged)  mancave without a condom is doxxing.


LemonParty said:


> Sangie, who was reportedly more into kids than zoosadist shit, is apparently banned from some cons but not from others. He was allegedly seen at 2018 Midwest Furfest, a convention that allows children to attend.
> 
> Cecil Mcfly mentions him in this youtube video at 1:49:00
> 
> ...


He's _confirmed_ more into kids, but somehow the furry retards think that it's a-okay to give their business to a convicted child molester since getting his record expunged is the same as no longer being guilty, or some retarded shit like that.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 30, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> if cons have this sort of power, why haven't they been exerting it earlier?


The easy answer is that it's... "Bad for business" in their eyes to go public in the past about these sorts of things. Now, they just don't give a shit be it political, criminal based bans or health related bans.


----------



## MyMumBeatsMe (Apr 30, 2021)

I see that the UK's largest convention, Confuzzled, is now on damage control for getting someone in to be their Autist of Honor who apparently retweeted JK Rowling?

Anyone know more??


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 30, 2021)

MyMumBeatsMe said:


> I see that the UK's largest convention, Confuzzled, is now on damage control for getting someone in to be their Autist of Honor who apparently retweeted JK Rowling?
> 
> Anyone know more??


*Just go back a few posts, dude.*


----------



## Realhat (May 11, 2021)

While other cons are requiring vaccine cards and banning people who point out that they're easily faked, Megaplex is facing a different situation.  Due to an executive order by the governor, Florida doesn't allow any business to require proof of Covid vaccination.  And in a stunning display of non-groupthink, the people running Megaplex have acknowledged that the cards are easily faked anyway and have opted not to require them even in the event that the executive order is rescinded.







			https://archive.md/i4zBL
		


They're also not doing temperature checks since, you know, Florida in the summer.  Again, a stunning display of independent thought.  They're still doing all the other stuff--reduced attendance, distancing, masks, etc.  There have been some people on Twitter asking them to require vaccination but none of them are particularly dramatic, so I didn't bother with screenshots.

As I looked for drama around that topic though, I found some earlier stuff.  Back in March when they announced they'd be holding the con in August, good lord were furries upset.  After all, Covid will never be under control, especially because Florida has a conservative governor, thus it's totally reckless to plan a convention for August!



Spoiler: PEOPLE WILL DIE






			https://archive.md/kVjGj
		












YOU WILL DIE.  Covid kills everyone!  Not just a tiny percentage of people!




Vaccines have barely started in March therefore August will also be unsafe!




Just because it will be fine in July doesn't mean August is okay!!




Clearly there will be no vaccine progress over the next half year because _Republicans_!






(In case anyone's counting, Florida currently has 33.2% of its population fully vaccinated, and 44.3% have received at least one dose.  They're middle of the pack compared to other states.  This is about 2 months after all these doomsaying tweets, with about 3 months to go..)


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (May 14, 2021)

Healrat said:


> While other cons are requiring vaccine cards and banning people who point out that they're easily faked, Megaplex is facing a different situation.  Due to an executive order by the governor, Florida doesn't allow any business to require proof of Covid vaccination.  And in a stunning display of non-groupthink, the people running Megaplex have acknowledged that the cards are easily faked anyway and have opted not to require them even in the event that the executive order is rescinded.
> 
> View attachment 2162228
> 
> ...


And when nobody actually dies, I'm sure we won't hear a peep about it from this crowd. They are determined to cling onto every pandemic precaution as long as possible because they made it a part of their politics and identity to be fearful and love being locked up and masked up all the time. Meanwhile normal people are going to be long since over this since we now have effective vaccines and now know more about this disease to know it's not a plague of apocalyptic proportions. Enough with the fearmongering already. 

The crazy thing is, the con is STILL DOING MASKS! Still doing social distancing, still being cautions (and reasonably so, Covid is obviously still a serious thing, even if it isn't the doomsday virus the crazies still insist on believing it is). But no, just because of a slight deviance from the shitlib Covid orthodoxy that demands we upend our entire lives forever to be fearful of a virus that is well on it's way to being contained, they get condemned and cancelled as "LITERAL MURDERERS!"


----------



## Realhat (May 17, 2021)

AnthrOhio has cancelled for this year because of Covid, and Twitter furries _love it._



Spoiler: Thank you for saving us from ourselves.






			https://archive.md/o2rVv
		



			https://twitter.com/anthrohio/status/1392087060601872386
		











If you feel that going to a con is unsafe, you can just decide not to go.  You don't have to wait for the con to tell you there's no con.  Cheering for a cancellation either means these people seriously are incapable of making their own decisions, or they're cheering for _other people_ being denied the ability to go.




You're not an attendee if there's no con.  Just saying.



In other news, Furrydelphia has decided that in order to prove you're vaccinated you have to bring your original card.  A photo on your phone or a photocopy are not acceptable.  Because people can fake those, whereas it's impossible to buy medium weight cardstock and just print your fake card on that.



Spoiler: Ink won't stick to cardstock unless you're really vaccinated.






			https://archive.ph/0Agkt
		



			https://twitter.com/Furrydelphia/status/1393332618117136385
		





It's funny because there are people who were legitimately vaccinated who may not have a card, or who may have a nonstandard one, since the standardized cards weren't always available in the early days of vaccine distribution.  Not to mention that of course they were never intended to be used as verification, which is why there's no security at all on them.  (Sort of like how SSNs also have no security because they were never meant to be used as an identifying number, but that's another topic.)


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 18, 2021)

Healrat said:


> If you feel that going to a con is unsafe, you can just decide not to go. You don't have to wait for the con to tell you there's no con. Cheering for a cancellation either means these people seriously are incapable of making their own decisions, or they're cheering for _other people_ being denied the ability to go.


It's both of these. Furries are both totally incapable of impulse control and also the worst busybodies. It's really remarkable.


----------



## Sintharia (May 18, 2021)

Healrat said:


> AnthrOhio has cancelled for this year because of Covid, and Twitter furries _love it._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them requiring that it be an actual card will preclude any person who was vaccinated at a location that ran out of cards and turned to photocopies of the card stock cards to keep going. How asinine.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 18, 2021)

Furries are going to be hardly coming out of their virtue-signaling hole, when the whole world has gone completely back to normal.  

Maybe they’re all just happy they finally had a real, socially acceptable excuse to never leave their damp, moldy basement and to sit in front of a computer all day, and they just aren’t ready to let that go yet.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 18, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> Them requiring that it be an actual card will preclude any person who was vaccinated at a location that ran out of cards and turned to photocopies of the card stock cards to keep going. How asinine.


I heard someone mention a guy that was adamant that everyone should get a vaccine card before they can do anything in public cause he didn't trust their word, and then a few moments later spouting out how voter id cards are hurting people lol



Healrat said:


> AnthrOhio has cancelled for this year because of Covid, and Twitter furries _love it._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only Virus this con is saving them from is STDs.


----------



## TheSkoomer (May 18, 2021)

Healrat said:


> DenFur has officially announced that it will be operating this year.
> 
> There's a new con chair, someone named Boiler.  I've heard they're militant antifa but I don't have confirmation on that.  They do have "ACAB" on their Twitter bio and in their official introduction as con chair, one of the only things they decide to tell us about themselves is that they're trans.



The previous chair, "BubblesFennec" / Alexandra Christensson probably stepped down because of some photos of her that emerged:









And around the time these photos surfaced, she went through a very bad divorce with her husband, "TheBryantFox" / Greg Sprintz (His info here: KF Clearweb / KF Tor) Bryant is a Jew and a shitlib, who seems to find imaginary nazis everywhere. I can imagine that these photos made him very, very upset. 





According to this screencap, he's been having some additional problems... (sorry it's partially censored, it was already this way when snagged from someone else's data dump)





BoilerRoo is Pamela Jane Fischer, (Middle name not confirmed. First name and last name confirmed from convention data/records) I don't have much more info on this one other than she is Antifa, a photo of her, and a screencap of her twitter from 2017.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 20, 2021)

TheSkoomer said:


>


Oh, _that's_ why Splat and Omnom were doing damage control a month or two ago and saying "That's not Splat, it's a previous owner!"


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 21, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Oh, _that's_ why Splat and Omnom were doing damage control a month or two ago and saying "That's not Splat, it's a previous owner!"


I thought they said this like a year or two ago as well. I could've sworn someone else posted it here already too.


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I thought they said this like a year or two ago as well. I could've sworn someone else posted it here already too.


Yeah, I heard that exact same 'it was the previous owner' stuff even recently on some posts, as these photos were briefly circulating again. Don't know how true it is honestly - Two furs I never really had any interest in myself. I just know Omnom too had a lot of drama going on around facebook posts a while back, but again completely flew over me since I don't find them interesting. He's just doing his thing right now.


Spoiler


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 21, 2021)

Vault said:


> Yeah, I heard that exact same 'it was the previous owner' stuff even recently on some posts, as these photos were briefly circulating again. Don't know how true it is honestly - Two furs I never really had any interest in myself. I just know Omnom too had a lot of drama going on around facebook posts a while back, but again completely flew over me since I don't find them interesting. He's just doing his thing right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why does his fursona or whatever look like a bad ripoff of blondefoxy's design?


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Why does his fursona or whatever look like a bad ripoff of blondefoxy's design?


I have to giggle at him shilling off slots for the species because it was originally by Ino if I recall. Double the weird popufar association and I'm not surprised young furs are gonna jump on it. I just get 'scenedog flying squirrel' vibes when I look at it.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (May 21, 2021)

Vault said:


> I have to giggle at him shilling off slots for the species because it was originally by Ino if I recall. Double the weird popufar association and I'm not surprised young furs are gonna jump on it. I just get 'scenedog flying squirrel' vibes when I look at it.



Omnom is one of those people who's managed to fake his way to popularity.  I haven't followed him on social media for years, but I remember him constantly posting generic motivational poster-esque nonsense on his Facebook, and people would eat it up.  Having met him in real life and talked to people who know him well, I can confirm that it's a massive front.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 21, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Omnom is one of those people who's managed to fake his way to popularity.  I haven't followed him on social media for years, but I remember him constantly posting generic motivational poster-esque nonsense on his Facebook, and people would eat it up.  Having met him in real life and talked to people who know him well, I can confirm that it's a massive front.


Wouldn't surprise me if he ticks off the wrong person and they expose him for something lol


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (May 21, 2021)

MyMumBeatsMe said:


> I see that the UK's largest convention, Confuzzled, is now on damage control for getting someone in to be their Autist of Honor who apparently retweeted JK Rowling?
> 
> Anyone know more??



With all the drama that con deserves its own thread...

Yeah they're on major damage control. Been in touch with some of the People who reported the nazi and the rapist. They have all been handed nondisclosure agreements with demands to sign or be banned. Con's also thrown in a legal threat backed with the GDPR (european privacy law) threatening that they'll take legal action if any emails or PMs are disclosed.

The con staff doing the "investigation" apparently did everything on Telegram and deleted all the messages right after. (telegram lets one party delete all the messages in the convo - both sides - at any time)

Shady as shit. They're shit scared more skeletons will fall out of the closet. (there are plenty)


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (May 24, 2021)

More drama from the Green Land of Brexitopia.

Word on the street is Just Fur The Weekend have lost their venue. To recap they took bookings for 2020, got nuked by the wuhan flu, then refused to refund. Bookings rolled over to this year ... which was cancelled too. Danza called the hotel, hotel says - actually Holiday Inn refunded them, so they should refund furfags who booked... Upsywupsyfuckywucky. IHG are mighty pissed and Just Fur The Moneyz is looking for a new venue.

ConfuzZled is back in the papers again, their event is this weekend and the Hilton Met has done the same to them. 2019 was their last year on contract and Hilton has declined to renew...!
Gee it's like covering up a nazi on your staff, hiring a transphobic guest and threatening punters might upset your venue relationshjip...

Source: friend on the inside...


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 26, 2021)

I am STILL digging on... well I think everyone knows what thread I'm working on at this point lol

But along the way, I found Ye Olde Drama. I'm just dropping this here for now. I'd really like to come back to this thread when I have a minute but I'm halfway down a rabbit hole at the moment.

These aren't the most tantalizing bits of drama compared to the more recent stuff but I do believe they foreshadow trends so I'm gonna document it here. Mainly found these because of Steeleheart (Growly's ex bf that anally raped a child) whinging about it on Twitter before he passed away from ass cancer.

Some furries at Further Confusion 2015 got upset at Insider Edition doing a fluff piece on the event




Archive

Statement from FC Chairman




The actually video. It's not on Inside Edition's site anymore (unless I'm retarded) presumably due to privacy complaints. Thankfully, someone archived it on YouTube




Your browser is not able to display this video.




The actual article itself






Then there's this shit with Oklacon (which I only remember vaguely hearing about)




Oklacon statement










Journal linked in the statement









There is some business with Califur I've stumbled across but those are mostly audio logs. I'll see if I can download and splice them all together when I have a minute. Just on a very long (and painful) archiving journey at the moment.


----------



## who dare wins? (May 28, 2021)

Realhat said:


> AnthrOhio has cancelled for this year because of Covid, and Twitter furries _love it._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garuntee furrydelphia will backtrack on this once they realise literally everyone is just going to forge their cards and no one will go to their con at all.




Greywolf said:


> With all the drama that con deserves its own thread...
> 
> Yeah they're on major damage control. Been in touch with some of the People who reported the nazi and the rapist. They have all been handed nondisclosure agreements with demands to sign or be banned. Con's also thrown in a legal threat backed with the GDPR (european privacy law) threatening that they'll take legal action if any emails or PMs are disclosed.
> 
> ...


Confuzzled from what I have heard is a absolutely sick and degenerate con only most noteworthy for that on member that spread HIV throughout the con because he literally fucked everyone


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 28, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Garuntee furrydelphia will backtrack on this once they realise literally everyone is just going to forge their cards and no one will go to their con at all.


you're putting a lot of faith in a group that thinks with their dicks


----------



## D.Va (Jun 3, 2021)

Tooth Less / Brian Nicole Uy, director of Furrypinas, is subject to a laundry list of grooming allegations causing him to be distanced by just about everyone in the Filipino community. 




Twitter thread
Brian's WikiFur


----------



## Not just another poster (Jun 3, 2021)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2228063


Furries are the only group of people I can think of who has to specify that they *don't* condone sexual acts with minors lmao.
How many times does this needs to happen before the community enforces a strict "no babyfurs\diaperfurs\cubs\whatever they call themselves now\pedophiles" policy globally?

Who am I kidding, it's never ever going to happen.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 3, 2021)

Not just another poster said:


> Furries are the only group of people I can think of who has to specify that they *don't* condone sexual acts with minors lmao.
> How many times does this needs to happen before the community enforces a strict "no babyfurs\diaperfurs\cubs\whatever they call themselves now\pedophiles" policy globally?
> 
> Who am I kidding, it's never ever going to happen.


Seriously. The only reply from a sane society/fandom would be a complete ban on that stuff already, and any time someone is caught out it would be just a quick "X is a sick freak and is banned forever." Needing to put out a long letter about how you don't like NSFW art and blah blah blah is just beating around the bush that there are tons more of these people and the only thing they're doing is telling them not to get caught.


----------



## clownfuck (Jun 4, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I am STILL digging on... well I think everyone knows what thread I'm working on at this point lol
> 
> But along the way, I found Ye Olde Drama. I'm just dropping this here for now. I'd really like to come back to this thread when I have a minute but I'm halfway down a rabbit hole at the moment.
> 
> ...



Some more business.

The end of ConFurence in southern California was its own saga. Further Confusion in northern California started in 1999 and filled a void between Socal and east coast Anthrocon drama, but FurCon wasn't destined to stay all clean.

2001: the Growly and Steeleheart child rape happened in a SoCal hotel. In this screen, Steele's husband Shadow talks to groomer/zoophile Quentin. (Pics of Quentin's zeta tattoo and fucking Growly). These 3 were older guard FurCon scenesters, maybe sponsors.




2011 had a story that's hard to prove so consider it circumstantial. Fur Con business director Findra, 1990's old guard furry aged 44, killed himself. Can't say if his 90's usenet kink activity and dolphin training background overlapped with a dolphin sex ring member who ended up in the FurCon scene. But the suicide was from imminent crime charges. Bet CP. 

2015: the Sasho Windfeather episode. Sasho was named director of FurCon. Backlash erupted because he'd been reported to police for domestic abuse of a young houseguest. Sasho quickly resigned "due to circumstances", Wikifur says without elaborating. Circumstances were grooming at risk teens, offering them housing then treating them like BDSM slaves. The one report didn't proceed to charges but there was worse kept quiet, like drugs for control fetish.

The FurCon scene has buried skeletons that may go deeper than almost any furry scene, because of being intertwined with original cons and Silicon Valley history.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 4, 2021)

clownfuck said:


> 2015: the Sasho Windfeather episode. Sasho was named director of FurCon. Backlash erupted because he'd been reported to police for domestic abuse of a young houseguest. Sasho quickly resigned "due to circumstances", Wikifur says without elaborating. Circumstances were grooming at risk teens, offering them housing then treating them like BDSM slaves. The one report didn't proceed to charges but there was worse kept quiet, like drugs for control fetish.


This incident also spurred the creation of Pacific Anthropomorphics Weekend, or "PAWcon"

And "domestic abuse" was literally punching _and biting_ of said houseguest.



clownfuck said:


> The FurCon scene has buried skeletons that may go deeper than almost any furry scene, because of being intertwined with original cons and Silicon Valley history.


I can almost guarantee it, especially with the "old guard" trooning out, retiring, or just plain killing themselves out of shame.


----------



## clownfuck (Jun 4, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> This incident also spurred the creation of Pacific Anthropomorphics Weekend, or "PAWcon"
> 
> And "domestic abuse" was literally punching _and biting_ of said houseguest.
> 
> ...


Pacific Anthropomorphics Weekend/ "PAWcon" has some Kiwifarms hits.

- Growly was staff and in photo with another pedo
- Hosted Sangie as dealer, pedo in the zoosadist thing
- The chair Laveur is a zoophile who follows cub porn 
- Tane the zoosadist named it as his local con
- Laveur was landlord of Tane's friends who covered him up

You have to wonder why they made another con to keep doing the same pedo stuff.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 4, 2021)

clownfuck said:


> Some more business.
> 
> The end of ConFurence in southern California was its own saga. Further Confusion in northern California started in 1999 and filled a void between Socal and east coast Anthrocon drama, but FurCon wasn't destined to stay all clean.
> 
> ...



You know, I never thought about that with regards to Findra, but it kind of makes sense. The shock in the bay area was _massive_. And Fluffy made sure it was never spoken of again.

FC's weirder than most cons because of its deliberate rotating chair/board arrangements, which was designed to get away from the cults of personality that Confurance and AC were at the time. I'd expect pockets of ick but not much in the way of 'rotten to the core' conspiracy just because it's a con that's intentionally never had a consistent direction.


----------



## clownfuck (Jun 4, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> You know, I never thought about that with regards to Findra, but it kind of makes sense. The shock in the bay area was _massive_. And Fluffy made sure it was never spoken of again.
> 
> FC's weirder than most cons because of its deliberate rotating chair/board arrangements, which was designed to get away from the cults of personality that Confurance and AC were at the time. I'd expect pockets of ick but not much in the way of 'rotten to the core' conspiracy just because it's a con that's intentionally never had a consistent direction.


Very interesting and reasonable, just don't forget the overlap with zoos and zoo parties. Can you elaborate about what was massive and who was involved?


----------



## TheSkoomer (Jun 5, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Then there's this shit with Oklacon (which I only remember vaguely hearing about)



It is my understanding that:

Oklacon was cancelled because a small group of dogfuckers were meeting up at the con for the purpose of dogfucking. (I have only heard from others on this matter, I have no confirmation.)



Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> There is some business with Califur I've stumbled across but those are mostly audio logs. I'll see if I can download and splice them all together when I have a minute. Just on a very long (and painful) archiving journey at the moment.



Here's the phone call that allegedly resulted in the cancellation of Califur: Clearweb / Tor 

The call probably only played a small role, as Califur was already circling the toilet bowl at the time.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 6, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> FC's weirder than most cons because of its deliberate rotating chair/board arrangements





Mikoyan said:


> I'd expect pockets of ick but not much in the way of 'rotten to the core' conspiracy


For a few years it switched off between a husband and wife (Dax and Latte) being chair and co-chair.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 6, 2021)

clownfuck said:


> Very interesting and reasonable, just don't forget the overlap with zoos and zoo parties. Can you elaborate about what was massive and who was involved?


It was mostly 'normal' shock at a healthy relatively young person dying, one who was seen as one of the happier people around.

Around the same time the same community reacted to Starblade getting stabbed to death with 'yeah that guy, that was going to happen'.


----------



## Realhat (Jun 9, 2021)

No visible drama around this, but now Furrydelphia won't let you in if you've laminated your vaccination card, because they need to examine the paper closely so they can report people to the FBI.  They can totally tell who is vaccinated by looking at pen indentations on the card--they have qualified experts checking this I'm sure, and not just unpaid volunteers armed with a sense of self-righteous overconfidence.






			https://furrydelphia.org/covid-19/
		



			https://archive.md/3nFM5
		


(There is no such thing as a qualified expert on this; the cards have no security at all and were never designed to be used as proof of vaccination.  And if you're a health care worker who was vaccinated early and doesn't have the standardized card, screw you, you're getting reported to the FBI.)


In general, I'm interested to see how this all pans out.  The vaccination rate among the general population is under 30% (edit: see correction below) and significantly lower for black and hispanic Americans.  (Whites-only con season, woo.)  I imagine furries have a higher rate overall; will it be high enough to fill up the cons?  The only one happening in the US prior to Furrydelphia (mid-August) is PortConMaine at the end of June--though they're doing some sort of weird hybrid online-offline thing which doesn't sound much like a normal con.  So essentially Furrydelphia is the first US con post-Covid.

TLDR: Another two months until this thread can truly live again.



Spoiler: Vaccine demographic data in case anyone cares








			https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccination-demographics-trends
		





Edit:  CDC reports overall fully-vaccinated rate of 42.5%, as pointed out by another poster below.  I said 30% initially based on looking only at the reported race data.  Turns out they only have race data for 2/3 of vaccinations, and for some reason didn't normalize for this when reporting race demographic percentages.


----------



## Lion (Jun 9, 2021)

do they really think the vaccine cards are printed on special card stock like birth certificates? 

it’s just like the yellow vaccine cards/booklets. there’s no hidden watermark in the paper.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 9, 2021)

Realhat said:


> The vaccination rate among the general population is under 30%





			how many americans are vaccinated today - Google Search


----------



## D.Va (Jun 9, 2021)

the US borders will likely open to other countries with high vaccination rates soon. they don't have a plan for foreigners who obviously won't have a CDC card, do they?


----------



## GayGayGay (Jun 9, 2021)

Realhat said:


> No visible drama around this, but now Furrydelphia won't let you in if you've laminated your vaccination card, because they need to examine the paper closely so they can report people to the FBI.  They can totally tell who is vaccinated by looking at pen indentations on the card--they have qualified experts checking this I'm sure, and not just unpaid volunteers armed with a sense of self-righteous overconfidence.
> 
> View attachment 2245944
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Can this even be considered a powerlevel?



My vaccine place didn't even write on our cards, they had little label/sticker printers and stuck those on our cards instead.


----------



## Realhat (Jun 9, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> how many americans are vaccinated today - Google Search


It's funny because I linked the CDC demographics page in my post, which shows various demographic groups ranging from 19.9% to 34.9% as of today.  Based on that I threw out the 30% figure.  Yet simultaneously they claim that the total number is 42.5%, which would be mathematically impossible if every subgroup is below that number.  Turns out they only have race data for 2/3 of vaccinations, and for some reason didn't normalize for this when reporting race demographic percentages.  In any case I've added a correction to my post about this, thank you.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 14, 2021)

I think it's worth pointing out that if you have a covid vaccination card, you're absolutely NOT supposed to laminate it because the card can't be easily added onto later (in the possible event people might need a booster shot in a few months). This isn't exclusively a furry thing. Slight power level, but I work in a medical-adjacent field and was explicitly told that most doctors will consider a covid vaccination card null and void if it's laminated.

That being said, I don't think the card-checking is going to affect the event much, if at all. Pennsylvania's mask mandates are fully lifting near the end of June, but I think Furrydelphia is just trying to cover their ass because they're one of the first events to be starting back up since covid restrictions lifted.

It's overkill, but I think they want to minimize the chance of some unvaccinated dipshit going to the event, getting sick, and blaming it on FD. Most of the furries I'm familiar with who are planning to go have already been vaccinated for a while and have said bringing their card is a minor inconvenience at best. To be honest, the only furries I've actively seen complaining about the card-checking are also very conveniently not vaccinated themselves.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 14, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> It's overkill, but I think they want to minimize the chance of some unvaccinated dipshit going to the event, getting sick, and blaming it on FD.


That's going to open an entire Pandora's box given most of these people going here:
1.  Haven't left their homes in months, if not a year
2.  Believe everything the media tells them about COVID
3.  Probably got even fatter and more unhealthy
4.  Haven't traveled to any cons in over a year

This is all a recipe for the worst con crud in living memory.  There probably won't be a single convention in the next year that doesn't have outbreaks of sore throats or sinus issues, and knowing how mature and level headed furries are, they will understand this and not sperg out...


----------



## Toolbox (Jun 14, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> It's overkill, but I think they want to minimize the chance of some unvaccinated dipshit going to the event, getting sick, and blaming it on FD. Most of the furries I'm familiar with who are planning to go have already been vaccinated for a while and have said bringing their card is a minor inconvenience at best. To be honest, the only furries I've actively seen complaining about the card-checking are also very conveniently not vaccinated themselves.


They'd be more likely to get AIDS. Especially since it'a a furcon.


----------



## Sintharia (Jun 14, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> That's going to open an entire Pandora's box given most of these people going here:
> 1.  Haven't left their homes in months, if not a year
> 2.  Believe everything the media tells them about COVID
> 3.  Probably got even fatter and more unhealthy
> ...


I don’t know what universe you live in, but there’s always a con crud outbreak following a convention. Doesn’t matter what convention, or what time of year, though the winter ones have their own particular risks. The worst in recent furry memory was a flu outbreak following Further Confusion in 2020.


----------



## Racoober (Jun 14, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> I don’t know what universe you live in, but there’s always a con crud outbreak following a convention. Doesn’t matter what convention, or what time of year, though the winter ones have their own particular risks. The worst in recent furry memory was a flu outbreak following Further Confusion in 2020.


Yeah that one was especially bad. I knew a couple people who were hospitalized


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 14, 2021)

Can't wait to see what people with depressed immune systems after a year indoors catch at a furcon. Not that these people got out much but at least a few of them had jobs. Either way, someone get the CDC on standby, I'm sure they'll want some samples.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Can't wait to see what people with depressed immune systems after a year indoors catch at a furcon. Not that these people got out much but at least a few of them had jobs. Either way, someone get the CDC on standby, I'm sure they'll want some samples.


They'll get a horrendous flu and then blame "vaccine deniers."


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone wanna bet that someone's gonna get some bog-standard con crud and then blow it way the fuck out of proportion, claim it was covid with no test or evidence and then rant about those awful vaccine denying, Trump voting, vaccine card faking nonspecific-altfurry-nazis who almost literally killed them with bioterrorism? Because SURELY they couldn't have gotten it from that cramped room party where everyone was sticking their junk in everyone else's face.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 15, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Yeah that one was especially bad. I knew a couple people who were hospitalized


Further Confusion in 2020, spreading the flu and putting people in the hospital? Furries were ground zero for covid.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jun 15, 2021)

To be fair, assuming everyone there was isolating their asses off... there won't be any con crud to catch. "Con crud" is, after all, a combination of all the different weird ass viruses, typically a bunch of minor colds, that everyone who travelled to the con brought with them from their own home locales all hitting you at the same time . If all these people have been hiding at home they won't have anything to spread, so the con crud might actually be less awful than usual. Mind you, paranoid motherfuckers will convince themselves it is worse than it is and lose their shit anyways.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 15, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> To be fair, assuming everyone there was isolating their asses off... there won't be any con crud to catch. "Con crud" is, after all, a combination of all the different weird ass viruses, typically a bunch of minor colds, that everyone who travelled to the con brought with them from their own home locales all hitting you at the same time . If all these people have been hiding at home they won't have anything to spread, so the con crud might actually be less awful than usual. Mind you, paranoid motherfuckers will convince themselves it is worse than it is and lose their shit anyways.


Even if you sit at home you'll still be exposed to microbes from nature, you'll just also have a weakened immune system due to the lack of contact with people and the environment outside. It's impossible to be truly isolated.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 15, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Further Confusion in 2020, spreading the flu and putting people in the hospital? Furries were ground zero for covid.


It was also in a large city in California, which was just open for business in their various Chinatowns. Con crud due to the WuFlu was an inevitability.


----------



## Realhat (Jun 16, 2021)

All of the planned guests of honor have bailed on DenFur.  Maybe I'm just blind but it appears to me that all references to who these people were has been scrubbed from DenFur's website and Twitter account.



			https://twitter.com/DenFurCO/status/1403120561107075076
		



			https://archive.md/mWqHJ
		






So they picked two new guests of honor.  AshCoyote is trans just like the con chair and is responsible for The Fandom documentary, and is making another documentary about the Tenacious Unicorn Ranch.  Seems like a prominent figure, anyone know anything?


Spoiler: AshCoyote






			https://archive.md/Jp0BU
		







Ritz, a fursuit and murrsuit maker, is a standout figure because she _isn't_ trans, but she "doesn't date cis men" because _the furry community has to be all trans all the time now_.  Ritz also appears not to have objections to throwing bricks at law enforcement officers.


Spoiler: Ritz






			https://archive.md/95Z1X
		











			https://archive.md/7uaJi
		







			https://archive.md/9C1GS
		







DenFur is also begging for staff.  Four times over the last 12 days, smells like desperation.  Perhaps noteworthy, they say "all positions are needed" in one of the tweets.  Doesn't that mean that not a single job has enough people in it?


Spoiler: Please somebody, anybody









June 4:  https://archive.ph/Ej8Iv
June 10:  https://archive.md/qoyJp
June 13:  https://archive.md/1tKk9
June 16:  https://archive.md/EYoXS



So the GoH and staff situation are having a bumpy ride.  What about attendance?  Registration this year is capped at 2500, which is only slightly below 2019's attendance of 2736 so the limit itself is rather irrelevant.  But they say that registration currently is over half capacity (Tweet), so at least 1250 people have preregistered.  I'm not familiar enough with con operations to know what percentage of people you'd expect to be registered at this time.  The fact that at-con registration is not a thing this year may further confound the issue.  But what I do know is that room blocks normally sell out very quickly, and this year there are still rooms available despite reservations being open for weeks.  Looks to me like signs of lower attendance this year, though it's still two months out and maybe people are just waiting to see what develops before committing.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jun 16, 2021)

Realhat said:


> All of the planned guests of honor have bailed on DenFur.  Maybe I'm just blind but it appears to me that all references to who these people were has been scrubbed from DenFur's website and Twitter account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin announces he's bought 6 tickets to the con, all the guests of honor bailed, and were replaced with the Trancher's personal documentarian and a tranny fellating anarchist.... Perhaps Covid wasn't the only reason they jumped ship, perhaps the previous GoH saw the writing on the wall, and they didn't want to be a part of the incoming troon takeover of their local furry scene...


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 16, 2021)

While the thought of Kevin/Kathryn being repulsive enough to scare away furries en masse is pretty funny, it does make me curious as to what's making people react so negatively to Denfur, but not Furrydelphia.

From what I can see, both events have a lot in common; They're both among the first furcons to be starting back up after Covid restrictions are starting to lift, and they're both forcing attendees to deal with a bunch of covid "precautions" that may or may not even be necessary. While Denfur seems to be hemorrhaging staff, attendees, and guests, Furrydelphia is having the opposite issue, and I've heard a surprising number of furries signed up for more expensive sponsorship pre-registrations. The general consensus I see from furries online seems to be much more positive towards Furrydelphia, and I can't figure out why because they're both essentially the same sort of event.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 17, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> While the thought of Kevin/Kathryn being repulsive enough to scare away furries en masse is pretty funny, it does make me curious as to what's making people react so negatively to Denfur, but not Furrydelphia.
> 
> From what I can see, both events have a lot in common; They're both among the first furcons to be starting back up after Covid restrictions are starting to lift, and they're both forcing attendees to deal with a bunch of covid "precautions" that may or may not even be necessary. While Denfur seems to be hemorrhaging staff, attendees, and guests, Furrydelphia is having the opposite issue, and I've heard a surprising number of furries signed up for more expensive sponsorship pre-registrations. The general consensus I see from furries online seems to be much more positive towards Furrydelphia, and I can't figure out why because they're both essentially the same sort of event.


It does seem a bit suspicious, but we'll probably have to wait a while for the rumor mill to get any drama out to us. Figuring out who the former guests of honor were would help, in case they vaguepost about something related to this.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 17, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> While the thought of Kevin/Kathryn being repulsive enough to scare away furries en masse is pretty funny, it does make me curious as to what's making people react so negatively to Denfur, but not Furrydelphia.
> 
> From what I can see, both events have a lot in common; They're both among the first furcons to be starting back up after Covid restrictions are starting to lift, and they're both forcing attendees to deal with a bunch of covid "precautions" that may or may not even be necessary. While Denfur seems to be hemorrhaging staff, attendees, and guests, Furrydelphia is having the opposite issue, and I've heard a surprising number of furries signed up for more expensive sponsorship pre-registrations. The general consensus I see from furries online seems to be much more positive towards Furrydelphia, and I can't figure out why because they're both essentially the same sort of event.


I think a lot of it has to do with population density is my guess. I'm not too familiar with the furry population out in Colorado but I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that the population isn't as densely packed as somewhere like the North East. 

There also may be things happening behind the scenes we don't know about.


----------



## Sintharia (Jun 17, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> While the thought of Kevin/Kathryn being repulsive enough to scare away furries en masse is pretty funny, it does make me curious as to what's making people react so negatively to Denfur, but not Furrydelphia.
> 
> From what I can see, both events have a lot in common; They're both among the first furcons to be starting back up after Covid restrictions are starting to lift, and they're both forcing attendees to deal with a bunch of covid "precautions" that may or may not even be necessary. While Denfur seems to be hemorrhaging staff, attendees, and guests, Furrydelphia is having the opposite issue, and I've heard a surprising number of furries signed up for more expensive sponsorship pre-registrations. The general consensus I see from furries online seems to be much more positive towards Furrydelphia, and I can't figure out why because they're both essentially the same sort of event.


Some of it is definitely population density, but I think there may also be some lingering drama with Corgi Events and Bubbles that’s impacting DenFur.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 17, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> While the thought of Kevin/Kathryn being repulsive enough to scare away furries en masse is pretty funny, it does make me curious as to what's making people react so negatively to Denfur, but not Furrydelphia.


FD seems better run.  At least from the perspective that you can ask the people running it things and they will answer in a semi-professional way.


----------



## raisinlove (Jun 17, 2021)

I’m curious with furry now being mostly trans versus 2000s where it was mostly gay what the hookup culture nature is like at cons now. Have there been any documented cases of straight furries encountering surprise undisclosed tranny dick and phobia drama occurring?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 17, 2021)

raisinlove said:


> I’m curious with furry now being mostly trans versus 2000s where it was mostly gay what the hookup culture nature is like at cons now. Have there been any documented cases of straight furries encountering surprise undisclosed tranny dick and phobia drama occurring?


None that I can remember. Keep in mind that if you're going for a furry con "room party", you're 99% in search of dick. Well, troons are still the same greasy dick you found 10 years ago, only with more woke bullshit and somehow even worse personal hygiene. Some of them might have cone tits, but that's all the practical difference the average furcon degenerate is going to find.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 17, 2021)

Any conventions on the West Coast coming up soon?


----------



## Shqueefa (Jun 17, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Any conventions on the West Coast coming up soon?


The only one that's planned this year as far as I know is BLFC in October.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Some of them might have cone tits, but that's all the practical difference the average furcon degenerate is going to find.


Most of the "men" will probably have breasts too, just from obesity and dietary xenoestrogens instead of trooning out. I bet for a lot of furry degenerates they're not seeing anything new.


----------



## Catboi (Jun 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> None that I can remember. Keep in mind that if you're going for a furry con "room party", you're 99% in search of dick. Well, troons are still the same greasy dick you found 10 years ago, only with more woke bullshit and somehow even worse personal hygiene. Some of them might have cone tits, but that's all the practical difference the average furcon degenerate is going to find.



Yep. Gender identity truly doesn't matter, if you have a dick you're welcome at room parties. Seen a lot of TIF furries find out the hard way because they get invited over twitter/telegram then when they arrive they're pretty much shut out because people don't want pussy even if they'll call you by jfyducjgender.

Terfs would have a goldmine of content to use if they regularly paid attention to furries beyond creepy TIMs.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jun 20, 2021)

Megaplex happens in little over a month and they posted their updated policy on COVID. They say they're limiting attendance to 2,500~ with 765 slots still open.



Spoiler: Megaplex 2021 COVID-19 policy



Updated details on the Megaplex Mask Policy
Wed, 6/9/2021 - 12:00 PM
As many locations in the United States are updating or removing their mask requirements we felt that it was time to expand on our mask policy. As we have previously mentioned masks have been shown to be the first line of defense during this pandemic. With people coming from all over the nation we continue to feel that it is the right choice to continue to require masks to be worn inside the convention space at all times, in all areas such as Panel rooms, Main Ballroom, Registration Areas, Dealer Den, Zoo, dances and all pre-function hallways. The following are very limited exceptions to this policy, and only apply to those that have been fully vaccinated. Otherwise unvaccinated individuals need to wear masks with no exception.

A) During load in / Load out and set up of major event areas (Main ball room and dealer power and registration setups most notably). These areas are closed to the general convention public, and the only ones in these areas are staff with plenty of distance between them. This is mostly for safety, since verbal commands and instructions need to comprehensible.

B) Panelists / Performers. These people are distanced far away from the audience, well beyond the safety ranges for social distancing requirements. This again is for comprehension, since some attendees with hearing limitations may need the ability to lip read, or may have comprehension restrictions with mask muffled speech.

C) Fursuiters with head on. This is for a concern of heat safety while actively wearing fursuit head. Sweat will cause masks to saturate with moisture, making an already hot situation even worse with a breathing limitation of breathing through a saturated wet cloth. Fursuiters should carry their mask with them at all times, so that if they take their head off in any areas, including the headless lounge, they must immediately put the mask on. Fursuiters not wearing a mask inside head should keep 6 feet away from other attendees. (ie no hugs)

D) Masks may be removed if actively eating or drinking, however you must remain stationary. You may stop, sit at a table/chair/floor and eat or drink food that was purchased from the hotel. Masks may also be removed for the Sponsor/Staff Dinners.

E) Areas outside of Megaplex's convention space will default to the hotel's overall policy, as those areas are not enforceable by Megaplex. Those areas include all the outside walkways, pool, lodge buildings and main lobby. Anyone that violates the hotel's policy may be forced to leave the hotel, and Megaplex will not offer any refunds for anyone that is ejected for violating a hotel policy. The latest COVID updates from the hotel can be found on the Hotel and COVID-19 Update page.



Might be worth keeping an eye on this since when Megaplex first announced 2021 was going to happen, furry twitter told them the "blood was on their hands" and how anyone who lives in Flordia is an idiot, super spreader, the works. Furries always have an outrage if someone isn't wearing a mask but radio silent if there's a zoophile or pedophile.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 20, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> Furries always have an outrage if someone isn't wearing a mask but radio silent if there's a zoophile or pedophile.


I know it's not your point but I'ma just point out that Florida has a concentrated Zoo ring.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 20, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I know it's not your point but I'ma just point out that Florida has a concentrated Zoo ring.


Honest question: what coastal state doesn't, or isn't likely to? I know there's a lot lot of zoo shit happening everywhere, but the coasts seem to be crazy with that shit. Maybe it's just the higher population densities making it easier to spot, I don't know.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 20, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Honest question: what coastal state doesn't, or isn't likely to? I know there's a lot lot of zoo shit happening everywhere, but the coasts seem to be crazy with that shit. Maybe it's just the higher population densities making it easier to spot, I don't know.


Oftentimes the locals know the people living in these places are weirdos too, and even though they hate them the feds and state authorities just don't do anything about it. When I found out that Spink and Onision both lived in Gig Harbor, my response was "No shit huh?" Most people who've lived in Washington know the stereotype of that area being rich liberal retirees and freakazoid yuppies who moved across the Sound to escape the homeless people, crusties, and negros they invited into the SeaTac metropolitan area.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 20, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Honest question: what coastal state doesn't, or isn't likely to? I know there's a lot lot of zoo shit happening everywhere, but the coasts seem to be crazy with that shit. Maybe it's just the higher population densities making it easier to spot, I don't know.


Good question. Honestly, dunno. I'd say either Maine or Connecticut but I feel like I'm PAINFULLY wrong there


----------



## Realhat (Jun 20, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> Fursuiters not wearing a mask inside head should keep 6 feet away from other attendees. (ie no hugs)


Wow, they actually said it.  0% chance that rule is followed.  I doubt the con even tries to enforce it.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jun 21, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Wow, they actually said it.  0% chance that rule is followed.  I doubt the con even tries to enforce it.


I don't think any furcon has ever enforced any rules. All the shit that happens out right in hotel lobbies says it all. As someone said, wait til the some people get con crud and blame it on an evil trump supporter.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 27, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I know it's not your point but I'ma just point out that Florida has a concentrated Zoo ring.


The one in central FL? Is that still going on?

Chase ran interference hard for them on FA back in the day.


----------



## Realhat (Jul 3, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> While the thought of Kevin/Kathryn being repulsive enough to scare away furries en masse is pretty funny, it does make me curious as to what's making people react so negatively to Denfur, but not Furrydelphia.
> 
> From what I can see, both events have a lot in common; They're both among the first furcons to be starting back up after Covid restrictions are starting to lift, and they're both forcing attendees to deal with a bunch of covid "precautions" that may or may not even be necessary. While Denfur seems to be hemorrhaging staff, attendees, and guests, Furrydelphia is having the opposite issue, and I've heard a surprising number of furries signed up for more expensive sponsorship pre-registrations. The general consensus I see from furries online seems to be much more positive towards Furrydelphia, and I can't figure out why because they're both essentially the same sort of event.


Since you said this I've been watching for any developments to further support it.  And here we are maybe:

Furrydelphia's room block is full as of June 27 (Archive), while DenFur's is still open (Tweet archive).  And the DenFur tweet trying to get people to book a room says that time is running out due to block closure on the 19th... notably, nothing about running out of _rooms_, just _time_.  Just speculation of course, but makes me think they might not be very close to full, especially since all six different room types are still free for the picking on the hotel reservation site.

I've been told that conventions are often conservative with the size of their room blocks because hotel contracts will often penalize the con if the block doesn't get filled.  That's one reason we frequently see blocks filling quickly and then the con has to negotiate for more rooms.  The con doesn't want to just make the block huge to begin with because then they risk getting screwed.  I wonder how bad things would be for DenFur if they can't fill the block due to reduced attendance?


----------



## Bec (Jul 3, 2021)

raisinlove said:


> I’m curious with furry now being mostly trans versus 2000s where it was mostly gay what the hookup culture nature is like at cons now. Have there been any documented cases of straight furries encountering surprise undisclosed tranny dick and phobia drama occurring?


Eh I'd say it's a mixture of all the lgbt spectrum at this point.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 3, 2021)

Bec said:


> Eh I'd say it's a mixture of all the lgbt spectrum at this point.


True, and I doubt there's even a single straight furry in the con scene to cause the kind of scene he's talking about. People who are discriminating about their sexual partners don't fuck anonymous people in mascot costumes.


----------



## who dare wins? (Jul 4, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with population density is my guess. I'm not too familiar with the furry population out in Colorado but I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that the population isn't as densely packed as somewhere like the North East.
> 
> There also may be things happening behind the scenes we don't know about.


From what was mentioned earlier in the thread it appears to be that denfur overall is operated worse than furrydeplhia I.e the hotels for the 2018 convention were quite poor int hat they had literally no aircon whatsoever and I think the hotel needed up comapling to them afterwards. Thats what seems to be the case at the very least.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jul 8, 2021)

(Crosspost from the Tranch thread) It seems some of my suspicions from Kevin buying so many tickets were correct... The whole Tranch is going to DenFur.





Twitter | Archive


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 8, 2021)

Oh my god, this is going to be good.


----------



## Realhat (Jul 9, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> The whole Tranch is going to DenFur.


... are they furries?  Or has DenFur/the furry community just gone so far down the 'acceptance' path that any random deviant is drawn to attend?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 9, 2021)

Realhat said:


> ... are they furries?  Or has DenFur/the furry community just gone so far down the 'acceptance' path that any random deviant is drawn to attend?


Wouldn't surprise me considering the Korps thread here in AC


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jul 9, 2021)

Cable said:


> Wouldn't surprise me considering the Korps thread here in AC


Yeah Kevin is one of them, (Furry and Korps that is), the rest of the Tranch, Namely Bonnie and Penny I'm not aware of being furries but they are either heading down that path or they just think a furry con would be a great captive audiance for them to shill their wares and tell sob stories about being attacked by Earl to easily get recruits and donations.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 9, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Yeah Kevin is one of them, (Furry and Korps that is), the rest of the Tranch, Namely Bonnie and Penny I'm not aware of being furries but they are either heading down that path or they just think a furry con would be a great captive audiance for them to shill their wares and tell sob stories about being attacked by Earl to easily get recruits and donations.


Selling alpaca-themed troon merch at a furry convention wouldn't be a bad business idea, to be honest. I don't actually expect anything juicy to come out of it, even more so with everybody still on high alert due to the new coof variants going around.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 9, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Yeah Kevin is one of them, (Furry and Korps that is), the rest of the Tranch, Namely Bonnie and Penny I'm not aware of being furries but they are either heading down that path or they just think a furry con would be a great captive audiance for them to shill their wares and tell sob stories about being attacked by Earl to easily get recruits and donations.


Bonnie is 100% furry-adjacent and had furry roommates (plural) at one point.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Jul 10, 2021)

Hasn't been mentioned in this thread, but the Tranch is the charity that DenFur will be fundraising for.

This might be a Happening.


----------



## Haint (Jul 10, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> Hasn't been mentioned in this thread, but the Tranch is the charity that DenFur will be fundraising for.
> 
> This might be a Happening.



A Furcon raising money for animal abusers. Seems on point for the current fandom. For an subculture dedicated too acting like animals, furries know jack shit about RL animals.


----------



## Racoober (Jul 10, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> Hasn't been mentioned in this thread, but the Tranch is the charity that DenFur will be fundraising for.
> 
> This might be a Happening.


"Charity"
Is this real life? Good lord


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 10, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> Hasn't been mentioned in this thread, but the Tranch is the charity that DenFur will be fundraising for.
> 
> This might be a Happening.


Hang on, was that officially announced anywhere?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 10, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> Hasn't been mentioned in this thread, but the Tranch is the charity that DenFur will be fundraising for.
> 
> This might be a Happening.


If this is true, they really are using the term “charity” rather loosely nowadays.  

“Donate to help us kill Alpacas and chop our nuts off!”


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hang on, was that officially announced anywhere?











						Charity - DenFur
					

DenFur is Colorado's premier convention for the furry enthusiast, created for local and non-locals to get together for a weekend as a community to have fun and make lasting memories.




					denfur.org


----------



## Oughtism (Jul 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hang on, was that officially announced anywhere?


Yup:
https://denfur.org/about-us/charity.html
(archiving wouldn't work..)

Seeing as Ash Coyote was their first "guest of honor" (such an honor), who is currently producing a documentary about the tranch, I guess it wasn't totally unexpected.

_Edit: Ninja'd!_


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 10, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Charity - DenFur
> 
> 
> DenFur is Colorado's premier convention for the furry enthusiast, created for local and non-locals to get together for a weekend as a community to have fun and make lasting memories.
> ...


What the fuck? What sort of "charity" is a for-profit entity like the Tranch? Maybe I'm just not up to date with the Soon-to-Be Troon Waco, but I thought "charity organization" was a very specific legal term.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 10, 2021)

Link

This is going to be beautiful


A bunch of (dare i say based) furries were vocal about not supporting the Tranch as the charity) link here theres a series of posts with screens that are VERY lol


----------



## Haint (Jul 10, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> View attachment 2333546
> Link
> 
> This is going to be beautiful
> ...


Ahhh yes. More delicious division in the fandom.


----------



## billydero (Jul 11, 2021)

I don’t know anything about charity donations but, doesn’t the Tranch need to have some sort of incorporation as a non-profit to receive that money tax free?

Not that troon anachists pay taxes of course but it sounds like there might be some legal trouble coming for them and Denfur….


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 11, 2021)

billydero said:


> I don’t know anything about charity donations but, doesn’t the Tranch need to have some sort of incorporation as a non-profit to receive that money tax free?
> 
> Not that troon anachists pay taxes of course but it sounds like there might be some legal trouble coming for them and Denfur….


There was a lot of speculation as to why the Tranch made a nonprofit in May in their thread. People couldn't really understand what the point was, if the main business was still a normal for-profit enterprise. Now it seems that this entity was created so recently in order to capitalize on Denfur's charity payout. Needless to say this may run afoul of charity fraud laws, if the money is used to pay for their for-profit farm.


----------



## Realhat (Jul 11, 2021)

Trans con chair steps in, chooses trans ranch-related guest of honor, and the price of admission which has almost doubled compared to previous years now gets funneled to the trans ranch.  Good lord they work quickly.  DenFur is lost, it is now TransCon.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 11, 2021)

If nothing else, at least I can now see why furrydelphia is getting tons of reservations and denfur is hemorrhaging support; FD has at least done a pretty good job of not making any moronic decisions (so far at least).


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 11, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> There was a lot of speculation as to why the Tranch made a nonprofit in May in their thread. People couldn't really understand what the point was, if the main business was still a normal for-profit enterprise. Now it seems that this entity was created so recently in order to capitalize on Denfur's charity payout. Needless to say this may run afoul of charity fraud laws, if the money is used to pay for their for-profit farm.


There's a lot that goes into maintaining a 501 status, including documentation of all of the 501's assets, and complete _public_ transparency regarding their annual Form 990 filing. Any use of donated money that deviates from their stated charitable mission, or directly benefits one employee/board member to the exclusion of others, puts their status in jeopardy. 

They're not helping their efforts by having their for-profit LLC and their 501(c)3 have almost identical names.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 11, 2021)

Crossposting this from the Tranch thread. I am not a furry farmer so I am asking for help from kiwis who deal in rainbow sparkledogs to see if this is a CONspiracy or if I'm retarded. The links and archives are all in the Tranch thread here.

We had previously discussed how Denfurco got to the Tranch as the charity (and how it caused semi-based chimpouts.)

I looked in their history very briefly when it came to what was recommended for charities. These were on the official Twitter on the 8th. The Tranch is not mentioned here.




So this means someone else likely contacted Denfur about the Tranch and its work... Suspects are AshCoyote, Kevin or one of our other Tranchers. I'm going to rule out Kevin because he would have blabbed about how HE suggested it etc. Etc. I also am skeptical about other tranchers as Bonnie and Penny are NOT furries. But Ash? Ash is their media manager and a giant fucking furry who made a winning documentary about furry shit this year. He also is making the tranchumentary and it would be a free shill for hyping more interest in the film....

....Which was then shilled in the announcement

And if we look at the "honored guests" for the DenfurCo we have... Ash Coyote... Whose here for his other work. A double dipper

Other leads: I am unsure who is organizing DenfurCo BUT the name of one of the writers of many of these articles on the site is "*Sparx*". I'm wondering if they're buddies or if he knows people who are organizers so he could wiggle the Tranch into DenFur

My Theory: Tranch Charity Shill Was An Inside Job


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 11, 2021)

sparx... Didn't Sparx in particular do something notable to this thread or is there like five billion Sparx people like there's several Spot the Dalmation's or Dogfucker the Doberman's?


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jul 12, 2021)

Cable said:


> sparx... Didn't Sparx in particular do something notable to this thread or is there like five billion Sparx people like there's several Spot the Dalmation's or Dogfucker the Doberman's?


I don't blame you for wondering this becays I feel like "Sparx" could very easily be a generic furry name but no it's definitely the same Sparx who has a thread here, the autogynphilic troon with the blue-haired dog fursona who inflates his balls for a fetish. Notice the icon on the post they were referring to. Screenshot right from the front page of the website. That's his fursona alright. 


Link | Archive

The icon is also at the bottom of the article if you scroll down on the full page.

Says this post was made back in April. I wasn't aware of this involvement with DenFur previously but it seems Sparx has some position with them, if he has access to their website and is making announcements. That could be his position with them, running their website or at least part of it. His tech skills have been called into question in his thread (he's pretty much the type who likes to portray himself as a 1337 h4x0r but just uses software someone else wrote 90 percent of the time) but it's not outside of the question I guess, that he's competent enough at server administration or web design to have landed a position with the convention. We all know that technical skill is often overlooked by furries running websites...

Anyways, this kind of fascinates me, and I really think that there's a connection going on between Ash, Sparx, Kevin and the Tranchers (and who knows who else...) who've worked out a deal behind the scenes to effectively take over this convention in the name of troonery and convert it into a fundraiser to grift money for their own benefit under the guise of a charity.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jul 12, 2021)

Meiwaku said:


> Crossposting this from the Tranch thread. I am not a furry farmer so I am asking for help from kiwis who deal in rainbow sparkledogs to see if this is a CONspiracy or if I'm retarded. The links and archives are all in the Tranch thread here.
> 
> We had previously discussed how Denfurco got to the Tranch as the charity (and how it caused semi-based chimpouts.)
> 
> ...


So the people who run Corgi Events LLC (company behind Denfur) have landed in hot water before over finance choices. Corey Wood (Treble) has been kicked off of con boards before and currently has an angry LA furry who used to date??? him who post about his and the LLC's issues, and the other person who "runs" the LLC- Bubbles Fennec.
Hard evidence includes Treble being sued by a suit maker company for defrauding them of a large sum.  Dissident Furs also did a more in-depth write up here. 

for those interested in the personal drama rabbit hole on these two and CE LLC from a twatter perspective:

start here
-search results for ce llc + treble
-LA furry lays out personal issues with treble/bubbles
-supposedly there is a google doc beware on bubbles (the og warning tweets were deleted as you can see in the theads)

please dont ask me to be the one to screenshot this shit

-edited out my own redardation and added more juice-


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 12, 2021)

When it comes to furries, there's never just one lolcow in isolation. They all know each other. After finding out about that "korps" thing I've been seeing it in a lot of places I didn't expect, so it makes me wonder how deep the rabbit-hole goes and how many other horrorcows are involved.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Jul 12, 2021)

I gotta say that I've never been in Animal Control before a few days ago and this makes me both resent having to acquaint myself with a whole new realm of degeneracy but also makes me think that a tranch forum makes as much sense as a forum for any other infected node of cursedness.

That being said, Rainfurrest 2015 will never not be HI_LARIOUS and I welcome any such shenanigans that may come from DenFur. Especially if such shenanigans involve locking all the diaper furs inside and torching the place.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 13, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> So the people who run Corgi Events LLC (company behind Denfur) have landed in hot water before over finance choices. Corey Wood (Treble) has been kicked off of con boards before and currently has an angry LA furry who used to date??? him who post about his and the LLC's issues, and the other person who "runs" the LLC- Bubbles Fennec.
> Hard evidence includes Treble being sued by a suit maker company for defrauding them of a large sum.  Dissident Furs also did a more in-depth write up here.
> 
> for those interested in the personal drama rabbit hole on these two and CE LLC from a twatter perspective:
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH I will tell the Kiwi tranchers


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 14, 2021)

I can’t wait for the next con charity drama. First we had Nitro scamming the ALS foundation, and now we have the Tranch scamming Denfur con goers.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 14, 2021)

The real question is who is going to defend tranch from Earl?


----------



## camopattern (Jul 22, 2021)

Surprised this wasn't mentioned here yet but the bipoc con is once again begging for money, why? Because people thought pibble was in the board so now they think the community should donate cash to them instead. Claiming it's the scary white people trying to shut down their con.

Never mind the fact that Chise has made over $5000 in ko-fi donations (not including the donations over the tshirt scandal), bought 2 full fursuits at a minimum of 6k each, plenty of art commissions, including at least $900 on adoptables, in the last 8 months alone. But yet they still use carrd instead of an actual website hmmm

https://archive.md/T9c48


----------



## D.Va (Jul 22, 2021)

> Shitty people need to be held accountable, but racists are piggybacking off the anger in an attempt to shut down* the only BIPOC run con* we have. We can not let it happen.



She's a fucking white woman.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 24, 2021)

Forgot to post this when I did so in the tranch thread. (A)

This is going to be _good, _ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 27, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> Forgot to post this when I did so in the tranch thread. (A)
> View attachment 2375228
> This is going to be _good, _ladies and gentlemen.


Get your popcorn ready, I'm looking forward to the fallout and seeing the blame get to transphobes or KiwiFarms instead of themselves.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Aug 3, 2021)

More gold from Terf Brexitopia Island's own Barkade. Get your popcorn!






						BarkadeFurs_COVID_19_Safety_Management_Plan_for_Saturday_14_August.pdf - AnonFiles
					






					anonfiles.com
				




Highlights:
* All the rules were added after tickets sold out
* "Ventilation: air conditioner"
* 16+ event, requires vaciinations... but you can only get those if you're over 18. So they literally stole money from a bunch of 16-17 year olds.
* People asked for refunds... so they added a no refunds clause and declared it retroactive. The ticket transfer policy isn't public. (word on the street is it's "fuck you")

A furry and his cummy banknotes are soon parted...

Bonus: 150 tickets sold. Bigger superspreader event than a con 'room party' orgy.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Aug 3, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Confuzzled from what I have heard is a absolutely sick and degenerate con only most noteworthy for that on member that spread HIV throughout the con because he literally fucked everyone


Rico Tiger or Felix the Fox? Someone even made a who-fucked-who chart...


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 3, 2021)

Greywolf said:


> More gold from Terf Brexitopia Island's own Barkade. Get your popcorn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot imagine this is legal in the UK, but furries are too poor and too retarded to sue.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Aug 3, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I cannot imagine this is legal in the UK, but furries are too poor and too retarded to sue.


It probably isn't. People complained in the chat and the friends of the staff jumped on them ... so nobody's going to do anything.

ConFuzzled uses the same tactics: attack, abuse, avoid.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 3, 2021)

Since the link to their covid rules didn't work attached is the full document.

Don't know much about furries but from what I've read here only 5 to a room still sounds like they are gonna start an orgy....


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 3, 2021)

Greywolf said:


> It probably isn't. People complained in the chat and the friends of the staff jumped on them ... so nobody's going to do anything.
> 
> ConFuzzled uses the same tactics: attack, abuse, avoid.


I'm not an expert on these things but it would seem to fall afoul of consumer protection laws. You cannot retroactively force someone to agree to a contract they did not agree to, unless you get their consent a second time.

If one of them had the balls to complain to a local consumer protection bureau they might be forced to pay a fine and offer refunds.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 3, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I'm not an expert on these things but it would seem to fall afoul of consumer protection laws. You cannot retroactively force someone to agree to a contract they did not agree to, unless you get their consent a second time.
> 
> If one of them had the balls to complain to a local consumer protection bureau they might be forced to pay a fine and offer refunds.


This would require people to take action, who might be shouted down with SUPPORT THE COMMUNITY if they tried.

Ironically the _most_ vengeful spergs wouldn't be deterred - continuing the cycle of the worst people in the fandom being the ones to drive change.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Aug 3, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> This would require people to take action, who might be shouted down with SUPPORT THE COMMUNITY if they tried.
> 
> Ironically the _most_ vengeful spergs wouldn't be deterred - continuing the cycle of the worst people in the fandom being the ones to drive change.


It would also require the consumer protection orgs to give a damn... not likely on Terf Island.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 3, 2021)

Greywolf said:


> It would also require the consumer protection orgs to give a damn... not likely on Terf Island.


Most of the time when they don't act it seems like it's because nobody cares enough to make a report.


----------



## camopattern (Aug 4, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> I cannot imagine this is legal in the UK, but furries are too poor and too retarded to sue.


It's not legal. The vaccination can't be given to minors yet because of insurance and they don't know when the rollout will begin. So if 16+ have paid for the ticket and are being denied then there is no reason they can't go through their bank to get a refund the hard way.

Vaccine info sauce dropped today: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-58080232.amp


What is with the limey furries and stealing money from people who attend their events anyway? Didnt confuzzled take like 30% off the refunds for some bullshit reason?


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Aug 5, 2021)

camopattern said:


> It's not legal. The vaccination can't be given to minors yet because of insurance and they don't know when the rollout will begin. So if 16+ have paid for the ticket and are being denied then there is no reason they can't go through their bank to get a refund the hard way.
> 
> Vaccine info sauce dropped today: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-58080232.amp


I totally expect Barkade to use this as yet another excuse...



camopattern said:


> What is with the limey furries and stealing money from people who attend their events anyway? Didnt confuzzled take like 30% off the refunds for some bullshit reason?


It was weird. Hotel fees were refunded in full or furfags could donate them to the con (hundreds of Her Maj's poonds). Con attendance fee they kept a percentage or the ff's could donate the lot. Options varied from getting 50-70% back  to getting nothing back.

"Sponsors" lost more than regular attendees because the sponsor fee was lumped in with the attending ticket for the refunds. So that was a gold plated "fuck you all!" to people deluded enough to pay extra for ... whatever it is that gets spent on. It's not like they'll tell you. "Top secret business, private members club, only for staff". It's like a furfag Freemasons.

As I've said before, it takes years for anyone who's not 'in the fucking group' to get from joining the con to actually getting a thankyou let alone a badge. But if you can suck dick you'll get pulled on straight away and given full staff privs, early reg at other cons, the works. You won't even have to do anything.

This is why the staff list is secret.. because there are so many "head of dept X -> is fucking -> head of dept Y" relationships it was looking skeevy (because it is). 200 staff too - maybe 60-70 actually do anything useful.

The only good thing is they beat JFTW ... that's the one that said the hotel wouldn't refund them until someone actually called the hotel ... and found out the con had already been refunded.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 6, 2021)

oh my fucking god not this thread too @A truthteller


----------



## Linoone (Aug 7, 2021)

A truthteller said:


> God's law is not man's law.  Man's law cannot give anything that is good. God's law needs to be in you, in order to save your  soul. Man's law cannot do that.  Man's laws though it be kept, will not be able to keep you out of Satan's prison, where islamic law is practiced on the lost, over and over again, untill judgment day. Satan will laugh at you, thinking man made laws, will keep the person out of that prison.


Go back to your own thread, dog fucker!


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 7, 2021)

A truthteller said:


> *Matthew 11:12* 12And from *the* *days* of John the Baptist until now the kingdom *of* heaven suffereth violence, and *the* violent take it by force. The Kingdom of heaven is in tyhe furries, l The Devil hates that. The Devil wants to infect the furry mind with Satan's hatred. Love they that the church taught people to hate. The church takes Christ's name in vain.


To be fair, @CIA Nigger really could use a little Jesus in his life.


----------



## camopattern (Aug 10, 2021)

Greywolf said:


> I totally expect Barkade to use this as yet another excuse...
> 
> 
> It was weird. Hotel fees were refunded in full or furfags could donate them to the con (hundreds of Her Maj's poonds). Con attendance fee they kept a percentage or the ff's could donate the lot. Options varied from getting 50-70% back  to getting nothing back.
> ...


 
Jesus Christ i thought our cons in the US were bad but I guess those Brits need all the money they can get with that Brexit shit lol.

Is the one in Scotland the same shit too? I haven't heard anything about that one


----------



## Lion (Aug 11, 2021)

looks like something happened at megaplex con outside of it being a hotbox breeding ground for covid. 





			https://twitter.com/roughtess/status/1425319360676179968?s=20
		









						‎✪ TESS ‎✪ on Twitter: "Is it really too much to ask a con to not let…
					

archived 11 Aug 2021 16:14:58 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## sparxnarx (Aug 11, 2021)

Furries go to a con held in a COVID hot spot where vaccine cards weren't allowed to be checked (Florida). Fucking around and finding out.





Tweet
Archive


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 11, 2021)

Lion said:


> looks like something happened at megaplex con outside of it being a hotbox breeding ground for covid.
> 
> View attachment 2434647
> 
> ...


Sexual assault is, unfortunately, not uncommon at conventions. The problem here lies in the response of the convention to the sexual assault that occurred during their event, and lady furs, who already feel ostracized and alienated among furries because “omg boobs are icky!!!,” are seizing this opportunity for a furry “Me Too” movement that’s been handed to them on a silver platter.

Conventions are often caught between a rock and a hard place when it comes to requests like Tess made. Yes, as private events, they can choose who they accept registrations from. They can even ban people for no reason at all. But when they start to curate their membership like that, they have to take responsibility for conducting the research when folks won’t volunteer the information. And they can become liable for misinformation that gets leaked to the public.

It’s complicated, but no less complicated than a vaccine requirement.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 11, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> Sexual assault is, unfortunately, not uncommon at conventions. The problem here lies in the response of the convention to the sexual assault that occurred during their event, and lady furs, who already feel ostracized and alienated among furries because “omg boobs are icky!!!,” are seizing this opportunity for a furry “Me Too” movement that’s been handed to them on a silver platter.
> 
> Conventions are often caught between a rock and a hard place when it comes to requests like Tess made. Yes, as private events, they can choose who they accept registrations from. They can even ban people for no reason at all. But when they start to curate their membership like that, they have to take responsibility for conducting the research when folks won’t volunteer the information. And they can become liable for misinformation that gets leaked to the public.
> 
> It’s complicated, but no less complicated than a vaccine requirement.


It really shouldn't be controversial to refuse/revoke registration of registered sex offenders or people convicted of violent crimes when you're running a so-called "family friendly" con. That goes beyond hearsay and #metoo, someone being put in a list or having a rep sheet like that is more serious than "omg BlueWoof pinched my ass!".


----------



## Lion (Aug 11, 2021)

considering how long it took for most mainstream cons to finally ban growly, i'm not surprised megaplex didn't do anything. to be fair expecting furry cons to do anything that's outside of banning wrong speak or bad thought is a lot. 

i don't know why they don't go to actual hotel security instead of con security larpers.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Aug 11, 2021)

Lion said:


> looks like something happened at megaplex con outside of it being a hotbox breeding ground for covid.
> 
> View attachment 2434647
> 
> ...


I like how furries seem to think someone reviews and runs background checks on every single person who registers for their con, and that you could just give security a "list" of sex offenders to "keep an eye on".


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 11, 2021)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I like how furries seem to think someone reviews and runs background checks on every single person who registers for their con, and that you could just give security a "list" of sex offenders to "keep an eye on".


If they did, there'd be no one left to attend.


----------



## 2.D. (Aug 11, 2021)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I like how furries seem to think someone reviews and runs background checks on every single person who registers for their con, and that you could just give security a "list" of sex offenders to "keep an eye on".


I'd imagine that it can't be _that_ hard to run a name through a database and see if your potential attendee is a diddler.


----------



## Lion (Aug 11, 2021)

megaplex made an announcement 





			https://twitter.com/megaplexcon/status/1425623067598880772?s=21
		


everyone’s seething that they suggested going to real security and the police instead of con staff


----------



## 2.D. (Aug 11, 2021)

Lion said:


> megaplex made an announcement
> View attachment 2436596
> 
> 
> ...


I see a lot of people saying that they're victim blaming in the comments of the post. There really is no pleasing these people is there?


Spoiler: Whinging


----------



## plane (Aug 11, 2021)

first con since covid and it’s already going about as well as you’d expect. sexual harassment, and disease spreading at a furry convention? sounds like the usual.

megaplex’s response seems like the bare minimum, though. how brave of them to ban _sex offenders_ from their convention. you’d think that would have already been in the rules.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 11, 2021)

Lion said:


> looks like something happened at megaplex con outside of it being a hotbox breeding ground for covid.
> 
> View attachment 2434647
> 
> ...


I mean, when it comes to shit that actually happens at the con, they really CAN'T do anything without putting the con at liability of getting sued. That's why they tell you to call the police.

Oh wait, ACAB, I forgot. Get fucked faggots.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 11, 2021)

plane said:


> first con since covid and it’s already going about as well as you’d expect. sexual harassment, and disease spreading at a furry convention? sounds like the usual.
> 
> megaplex’s response seems like the bare minimum, though. how brave of them to ban _sex offenders_ from their convention. you’d think that would have already been in the rules.


but banning sex offenders would mean that most of the higher-ups of a lot of furry conventions would be banned and therefore no more in-person furry conventions


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Aug 11, 2021)

Statement

Megaplex's goal is to run events that are a safe place for everyone who attends. We are saddened and sorry to hear that people felt harassed or worse during the weekend. This is unacceptable and no person attending the convention should be made to feel this way.

As of today, in response to concerns and feedback from our attendees, we are updating our code of conduct to make it clear that registered sex offenders are not welcome at Megaplex. We will also be reviewing our policies and procedures to see what more we can do to ensure the safety of our attendees and staff.

To ensure everyone's safety, Megaplex relies on its attendees to report misconduct by lodging an official complaint with the convention staff while in convention space or contacting hotel security and/or filing a police report when outside of convention space. After that, we can investigate and take the appropriate action.

We are committed to improving the convention and making it enjoyable and safe for all.

Statement website


----------



## Time Cube (Aug 11, 2021)

Lion said:


> looks like something happened at megaplex con outside of it being a hotbox breeding ground for covid.
> View attachment 2434647
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: sorry phone wasn’t letting me add text

The link to the registry brings up a “ROBERT EMILE BRUHL JR” and OP of the Tweet calls him Lucky. Does anybody even know who this is? I see more people chatting about Megaplex than I do about the actual pedo who was there.


----------



## John Furrman (Aug 11, 2021)

If only the fandom didn't protect popufur predators


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Aug 11, 2021)

>Run events that are a safe place for everyone
>Furries
Why even bother.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 11, 2021)

A day late and thousands upon thousands of dollars short.


----------



## The Big O (Aug 11, 2021)

Uh-huh... I think the fandom might have more important elephants in the room to address in the imminent future, such as the Tao Fox/Colorado zoophile ring that just got exposed.


----------



## EnemyStand (Aug 11, 2021)

Cool. Now do all the other degenerates in your fandom. Oh wait...


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Aug 11, 2021)

Isn't this like ten years too late?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 11, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Run events that are a safe place for everyone


Except sex offenders.

Which is good but gives truth to the lie, you can never actually have a safe place for _everyone_. Its where do you draw the line?


----------



## camopattern (Aug 11, 2021)

sparxnarx said:


> Furries go to a con held in a COVID hot spot where vaccine cards weren't allowed to be checked (Florida). Fucking around and finding out.
> 
> View attachment 2434823
> 
> ...



Shame the registered sex offenders and pedos attending megaplex somehow didn't get it


----------



## PoppyFizz (Aug 11, 2021)

The furry fandom has done nothing but create an environment that is safe for predators. They are so worried about their years and years worth of being branded as degenerates because of the constant outspoken degeneracy that they will do anything to sweep it under the rug just so they won't be labeled as, sexual predators. Of course, they essentially became the Vatican.

(edit) also the inherit grooming of minors.


----------



## Enoby Way (Aug 12, 2021)

Bring back the burned fur movement. At least they gave a shit.


----------



## Catboi (Aug 12, 2021)

While not as big there's also been some kerfuffle about Nas/Nasir coming out of hiding for Megaplex and flaunting his identity, as previously he was run off twitter for sexually abusing FTMs/referring to them as his trophies and making memes of his victims/being transphobic. The timeline has been very active.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 12, 2021)

Furries gonna go to DenFur while knowingly positive for Covid (which they got by going to Megaplex).  Shocking but not surprising.

There's no way this is the only one.



Spoiler: Here's a bonus.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2021)

Realhat said:


> View attachment 2438019
> 
> Furries gonna go to DenFur while knowingly positive for Covid (which they got by going to Megaplex).  Shocking but not surprising.
> 
> ...


That has got to be someone shitposting. No one is _that _stereotypically furry.

Also, lowefficacyvaccinesayswhat?


----------



## Linoone (Aug 12, 2021)

Lion said:


> megaplex made an announcement
> View attachment 2436596
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to archive this because holy shit the constant whining doesn't end.








						Megaplex 2021 on Twitter: "An announcement from our board… "
					

archived 12 Aug 2021 12:51:35 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Aug 12, 2021)

Realhat said:


> View attachment 2438019
> 
> Furries gonna go to DenFur while knowingly positive for Covid (which they got by going to Megaplex).  Shocking but not surprising.
> 
> ...


Here's more from this person:


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Aug 12, 2021)

It kind of floors me that cons are running right now, but also...of course they are, this is furries we're talking about. I've seen lots of people talking on Twitter about covid cases coming from Megaplex and I can't say I'm at all surprised.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 12, 2021)

Unless Dorkanine and Sage are the same people (which I doubt), is anyone else a little weirded out by Kage LICKING SOMEONE'S FACE?





Archive




Archive


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 12, 2021)

Realhat said:


> View attachment 2438019
> 
> Furries gonna go to DenFur while knowingly positive for Covid (which they got by going to Megaplex).  Shocking but not surprising.
> 
> ...


Wait, they're going to Denfur?!
_*HUNDRED BUCKS IF YOU COUGH ON BONNIE AND RECORD IT.*_


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 12, 2021)

Kage being flirtatious with somebody who appears to be in their late teens / early 20s? Color me surprised.



sparxnarx said:


> Furries go to a con held in a COVID hot spot


Don't you have your own thread to post in you plastic narcissistic hypocrite


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Unless Dorkanine and Sage are the same people (which I doubt), is anyone else a little weirded out by Kage LICKING SOMEONE'S FACE?
> View attachment 2438603View attachment 2438625
> Archive
> 
> ...


Not really. Is it fucking silly and probably unbecoming of a middle-aged man? Yes. But I'm not reading anything more sinister than just Kage making a fool out of himself for the sake of a funny picture.


----------



## Mr. Internet (Aug 12, 2021)

sparxnarx said:


> Furries go to a con held in a COVID hot spot where vaccine cards weren't allowed to be checked (Florida). Fucking around and finding out.
> 
> View attachment 2434823
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to be this Sparx that is actively bitching on twitter about the megaplex coof while attending DenFur next week, would you?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 12, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> You wouldn't happen to be this Sparx that is actively bitching on twitter about the megaplex coof while attending DenFur next week, would you?


Not to play Devil's Advocate but Sparx is kind of a generic ass furry name. It's like Simba or Balto from the 1990's - 2000's.
That being said, it'd be hilarious if this was true given how much they've complained about the Farms


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Not to play Devil's Advocate but Sparx is kind of a generic ass furry name. It's like Simba or Balto from the 1990's - 2000's.
> That being said, it'd be hilarious if this was true given how much they've complained about the Farms


Not to mention there aren't reserved names here. We can only know who's who if we have evidence of it. And I would not put it past furfags to sign up here with someone else's name just to stir up drama.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 12, 2021)

c-c-crosspost


Furry Troon said:


> Be sure? Can't.
> 
> But having known her she is absolutely the type to come here to check up on her own article and then decide to throw some under people under the bus out of spite with the irony completely lost on her.
> 
> IP isn't reliable regardless as while she's dumb in other ways she's worked in tech plenty


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Aug 12, 2021)

Cable said:


> but banning sex offenders would mean that most of the higher-ups of a lot of furry conventions would be banned and therefore no more in-person furry conventions


This should be obvious but this really got my noggin joggin


----------



## sparxnarx (Aug 12, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Not to play Devil's Advocate but Sparx is kind of a generic ass furry name. It's like Simba or Balto from the 1990's - 2000's.
> That being said, it'd be hilarious if this was true given how much they've complained about the Farms


It's more generic than most people might think. Especially non-furries, which is why Furry Troon should know better.



Mr. Internet said:


> You wouldn't happen to be this Sparx that is actively bitching on twitter about the megaplex coof while attending DenFur next week, would you?


I'm not, but Sparx truly is retarded if he thinks that DenFur isn't about to have the exact same problem and that he isn't actively contributing to that problem.


----------



## Mr. Internet (Aug 12, 2021)

sparxnarx said:


> It's more generic than most people might think. Especially non-furries, which is why Furry Troon should know better.
> 
> 
> I'm not, but Sparx truly is retarded if he thinks that DenFur isn't about to have the exact same problem and that he isn't actively contributing to that problem.


Fair enough; since that Sparx has gone out of his way to make a custom DNS reflector for the Farms for other trannies along with being a notable drama whore, the delicious irony would have been amazing and made me optimistic.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 13, 2021)

> TL;DR
> 
> Vaccine is REQUIRED to attend
> Masks are REQUIRED per state regulations
> ...





> Information on how we will be checking attendee vaccination will be released at a later date.
> 
> In addition, information regarding legally required exceptions to vaccination will be provided within the coming days.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 13, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> View attachment 2440614View attachment 2440615


This is going to be fun to watch. I bet other cons will try to wiggle out of their contracts, this sounds like the least fun possible.

And if they all go on, the drama will be worth it.


----------



## plane (Aug 13, 2021)

looks like megaplex issued another response.



TL;DR: they realized attendee safety is actually important, and that downplaying sexual assault isn’t a good look for an event.


----------



## 5ever a crab (Aug 13, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> View attachment 2440614View attachment 2440615


Isn't wearing masks under fursuits kind of risky because of the limited air space? I don't know how fursuits work btw so I might just be retarded.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 13, 2021)

Followup time!  Sage Wah, the furry who said they were planning to go to DenFur despite having caught Covid at Megaplex, has now been banned from DenFur.  (Because banning the one person stupid enough to publicly announce their plans is all the theater we need to feel safe.  We'll just pretend that nobody else will be attending while sick.)

If you want to really parse the wording, DenFur doesn't explicitly say that they're banned because of the Covid thing.  It's perhaps implied that the ban is because they're associated with the Furry Raiders.


Spoiler: Maybe I'm just reading too closely.












						SUMMER ROO VIBES on Twitter: "They are not permitted to attend our co…
					

archived 13 Aug 2021 06:20:28 UTC




					archive.ph
				






(@justboiler is the con chair of DenFur.)









						DenFur 2021 on Twitter: "We can assure you that we did not remove tha…
					

archived 13 Aug 2021 06:22:53 UTC




					archive.ph
				






So he's banned for being a Furry Raider, but only "being monitored" for the Covid?



DenFur also says, with a strikingly unprofessional-looking email as evidence, that Southwest Airlines has confirmed the furry in question doesn't have a ticket.  Would an airline really divulge customer information to a third party because "I heard on social media that they have Covid"?  Whole thing seems suspect to me.


Spoiler: My uncle works for Nintendo, I mean Southwest Airlines












						DenFur 2021 on Twitter: "We would like to thank our friends at Southw…
					

archived 13 Aug 2021 06:06:36 UTC




					archive.ph
				









Foxler says that he's the one who paid for the ticket, and that it still certainly exists.


Spoiler: With literal receipts












						Foxler Nightfire on Twitter: "Furries making up shit left & right. I …
					

archived 13 Aug 2021 06:18:19 UTC




					archive.ph
				









Meanwhile Wah is suddenly grasping for non-Covid explanations for his symptoms.


Spoiler: I suddenly have asthma, that's it.









Foxler is also hosting a Raiders party at the same hotel on the same days as DenFur.  Unrelated of course, because he's banned from DenFur.


Spoiler: Party time.












						Furry Raiders on Twitter: "It's time to celebrate 14 years of Furry R…
					

archived 13 Aug 2021 06:28:11 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Aug 13, 2021)

I hung around a fair share of European furries in their late teens and it's insane how much those kids dream of furcons. I'm pretty sure it's simply because they haven't been to a normal party with friends yet, but all they see is meeting their idol fursuiters, 'huggies uwu' strangers, and 'being themselves' when in reality they tend to be reasonably well-adjusted and not walk around in cringe hyena merch.

Then they arrive at said con, halfway stood up by friends who're already balls deep in some private room, while they try to dodge approaches from fuxlord_43 in a homemade fursuit, and yet they come home, hopefully unraped, and can't wait for the next con. They'd rather spend a grand or two on a singular event than just find local friends, or god forbid go to a convention with events, competitions, and a purpose, whether that's Dragon Con, EVO, or fucking Blizzcon (though I guess you'd get raped there too).


5ever a crab said:


> Isn't wearing masks under fursuits kind of risky because of the limited air space? I don't know how fursuits work btw so I might just be retarded.


Their breathing probably gets filtered in all that internal shit anyway. Being obese might cause a higher than normal level of exhaust however, so when the 17 year old is bent over being pounded by #AryanDog69, he'll likely get super-pozzed once more.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 13, 2021)

Isn't Uncle Kage the old fur faggot who is always telling the younger fur faggots to not do anything to embarrass the fandom or make the community look bad, then drinks heavily at conventions because the younger fur faggots are either unwilling or incapable of following his advice?


----------



## QueenMegan (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 13, 2021)

5ever a crab said:


> Isn't wearing masks under fursuits kind of risky because of the limited air space? I don't know how fursuits work btw so I might just be retarded.



I have this imagine in my head of an overheating fursuiter gasping for breath on the floor as a bunch of people hold him back to prevent him from removing his mask.  

Yeah, it’s pretty stupid even by furry standards.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 13, 2021)

5ever a crab said:


> Isn't wearing masks under fursuits kind of risky because of the limited air space? I don't know how fursuits work btw so I might just be retarded.


PL: Fursuiter. Partial, thankfully. If I'm in that thing anywhere over, say, 30 minutes, it becomes a goddamn SAUNA in the head. Which means sweat. Lots and lots of sweat.
Not being able to essentially windtunnel out my head means that I'd now have to either sit in my own sweat and let the bacteria feast on my actual head or take the fursuit head off and let it start collecting bacteria and mold.

tl;dr There are gonna be a lot of health problems, mostly respiratory, after this con, _and it will all be BLFC's doing._


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 13, 2021)

The Dude said:


> Isn't Uncle Kage the old fur faggot who is always telling the younger fur faggots to not do anything to embarrass the fandom or make the community look bad, then drinks heavily at conventions because the younger fur faggots are either unwilling or incapable of following his advice?


Yeah, he's the literal doctor that dresses up like a roach and pickles his liver so bad that he can't be a goddamn proper gentleman in the morning and return a greeting.

So I say, one more time, with a bit of malice this time: _*Good morning, Dr. Conway.*_


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 13, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Yeah, he's the literal doctor that dresses up like a roach and pickles his liver so bad that he can't be a goddamn proper gentleman in the morning and return a greeting.
> 
> So I say, one more time, with a bit of malice this time: _*Good morning, Dr. Conway.*_



To be autistically clear, PhD, not MD. He's a chemist.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 13, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> To be autistically clear, PhD, not MD. He's a chemist.


Do you think a layperson would know that? I _see_ "Doctor", I _say_ "Doctor".


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 13, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Do you think a layperson would know that? I _see_ "Doctor", I _say_ "Doctor".



lol calm down, I brought it up for the benefit of anyone learning this for the first time. I just don't want anyone thinking Kage's _useful._


----------



## Womanhorse (Aug 13, 2021)

5ever a crab said:


> Isn't wearing masks under fursuits kind of risky because of the limited air space? I don't know how fursuits work btw so I might just be retarded.



Not just that, but keeping yourself hydrated is going to be very cumbersome. Normally you're able to just drink a water bottle or use a long straw without needing to remove most of the suit head since those can fit inside the suit's mouth. But with a mask over your face that you can't really accesses without removing the entire head (and possibly hands) themself that's going to get really annoying really fast (especially if you have a resin suit or extra parts around the neck area to take off). Something that can normally be done quickly and effortlessly now requires a literal pit stop. When you consider it might have been a year or 2 since some of these people have worn a suit and have less tolerance as a result, it's gonna fucking suck inside that.

So yeah not only is it gonna be a muggy bacterial soup in there but have fun taking 5-10 mins just to get a sip of water to avoid heat exhaustion. That's gonna be a literal safety issue.


----------



## omori (Aug 13, 2021)

Follow up PL: the best source of airflow you’re going to get in a fursuit head is from the mouth. Depending on wether   or not the head is lined determines how quickly the interior will heat up. Some suits (namely resin realistic ones) have the luxury of an interior fan but wearing a face mask under that will definitely render that pointless. Not sure what the weather in denver will be like that week but either way this is gonna be a disaster.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 13, 2021)

omori said:


> Follow up PL: the best source of airflow you’re going to get in a fursuit head is from the mouth. Depending on wether   or not the head is lined determines how quickly the interior will heat up. Some suits (namely resin realistic ones) have the luxury of an interior fan but wearing a face mask under that will definitely render that pointless. Not sure what the weather in denver will be like that week but either way this is gonna be a disaster.






It might get a little warm.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 13, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> lol calm down, I brought it up for the benefit of anyone learning this for the first time. I just don't want anyone thinking Kage's _useful._


Does he really do anything other than pretend to be some woke rich guy that thinks he still has clout and tells 60% made up stories?


----------



## omori (Aug 13, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> View attachment 2441726
> It might get a little warm.


I cant remember the exact numbers but whatever temperature it is externally it’ll be 15+ degrees on the inside.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 13, 2021)

The Dude said:


> Isn't Uncle Kage the old fur faggot who is always telling the younger fur faggots to not do anything to embarrass the fandom



He campaigns against furries being sexual while being a notorious writer of giant werewolf rampage porn under the name Rogue, attending 'macro' meets at conventions where he steps on model cities in his wolf costume then flirts with the young boys who watched him do it.


----------



## camopattern (Aug 13, 2021)

omori said:


> Follow up PL: the best source of airflow you’re going to get in a fursuit head is from the mouth. Depending on wether   or not the head is lined determines how quickly the interior will heat up. Some suits (namely resin realistic ones) have the luxury of an interior fan but wearing a face mask under that will definitely render that pointless. Not sure what the weather in denver will be like that week but either way this is gonna be a disaster.



Stick a fan blowing the air out of the head in the muzzle instead of one blowing air into the head. Just be covid negative first. It's not rocket science


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 13, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> He campaigns against furries being sexual while being a notorious writer of giant werewolf rampage porn under the name Rogue, attending 'macro' meets at conventions where he steps on model cities in his wolf costume then flirts with the young boys who watched him do it.


If you go to Rogue's Macrophile.com site in the Way Back Machine, you can read some of his long deleted pedo stories, some of them co-written by other AC folks that are kinda.... ehhhhhh probably good they're deleted.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 13, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Unless Dorkanine and Sage are the same people (which I doubt), is anyone else a little weirded out by Kage LICKING SOMEONE'S FACE?


In case it was in question, it seems like this was not just a fake pose for a picture.  Licking of faces actually occurred.


----------



## Green-Machine (Aug 13, 2021)

Realhat said:


> In case it was in question, it seems like this was not just a fake pose for a picture.  Licking of faces actually occurred.
> View attachment 2443320


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 13, 2021)

Realhat said:


> In case it was in question, it seems like this was not just a fake pose for a picture.  Licking of faces actually occurred.
> View attachment 2443320


wait, isn't that the _same dude catching heat for being an alt-furry_?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 14, 2021)

Cable said:


> wait, isn't that the _same dude catching heat for being an alt-furry_?


Yes


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 14, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Yes


tiny fucking world lmao


----------



## Pringles Can (Aug 14, 2021)

The Dude said:


> Isn't Uncle Kage the old fur faggot who is always telling the younger fur faggots to not do anything to embarrass the fandom or make the community look bad, then drinks heavily at conventions because the younger fur faggots are either unwilling or incapable of following his advice?


Correct. Guy has become an alcoholic trying to tell furries to not be absolute fucking retards. I would feel bad for him, but the dude is preaching to a brick wall. 

All I have to say, is for a guy with a PHD he is pretty stupid thinking he can get furries to not be horny tards.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 14, 2021)

Pringles Can said:


> Correct. Guy has become an alcoholic trying to tell furries to not be absolute fucking retards. I would feel bad for him, but the dude is preaching to a brick wall.
> 
> All I have to say, is for a guy with a PHD he is pretty stupid thinking he can get furries to not be horny tards.


No, no. Kage doesn't want furries to stop being horny tards.

Kage wants furries to stop being horny tards _in public_.

He doesn't give a fuck if you're into National Socialist babyfur dickvore, so long as you don't publish, display or talk about it in public spaces, either IRL or online. The guy's entire _thing_ is trying to rehabilitate the furry fandom's _public image_. Because _anyone_ with even a single molecule of attachment to reality in their body knows getting furries to stop being horny is completely impossible.


----------



## Pringles Can (Aug 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> No, no. Kage doesn't want furries to stop being horny tards.
> 
> Kage wants furries to stop being horny tards _in public_.


Isn't that what every older furry is about? Most of them are trying to clean up the image of furries being dogfuckers and shit and make it into a friendly happy group that kids can enjoy/get groomed by. 

And the furries who try to clean up the image usually get screamed at by younger fur because they think oppression is being told that wearing a diaper and crapping in it is not normal anywhere and you need help.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 14, 2021)

Pringles Can said:


> Isn't that what every older furry is about? Most of them are trying to clean up the image of furries being dogfuckers and shit and make it into a friendly happy group that kids can enjoy/get groomed by.
> 
> And the furries who try to clean up the image usually get screamed at by younger fur because they think oppression is being told that wearing a diaper and crapping in it is not normal anywhere and you need help.


You're giving older furries far too much credit. This isn't an age thing. Plenty of the old guard are/were huge degenerates in their own right, the only reason we don't hear more about them is because their shit isn't on social media. Before Furaffinity and twitter saving all those images for posterity, and before archival tools, you had to actually go looking for shit in forums and now-dead websites. A lot of truly _revolting _shit from the 80s and 90s was either lost years before drama sites like Crush! Yiff! Destroy! came online, or relegated to now-ancient websites like VCL. Remember: furcons evolved from sci-fi conventions and their "room parties". Parties that often involved a lot of casual sex.

So there are _plenty _of sweaty 50-year olds out there jacking it to the same depravity as the young 'uns. It's just most of them keep a low profile either by having enough common sense not to associate their real-life identity with their online identity (it used to be a thing!), or by not being interested in social media in general.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 15, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> He doesn't give a fuck if you're into National Socialist babyfur dickvore, so long as you don't publish, display or talk about it in public spaces, either IRL or online. The guy's entire _thing_ is trying to rehabilitate the furry fandom's _public image_. Because _anyone_ with even a single molecule of attachment to reality in their body knows getting furries to stop being horny is completely impossible.


I thought his whole schtick was to start a convention that was markedly different from the sex fueled homosexual orgies the majority of the west coast cons were at the time as some strategy to get people that would otherwise not to go to conventions that were that open about sex.

I seem to recall reading AC was starting right after the big Merlino gay recruiting thing he did at cons out west that pissed everybody off and lead to the cum soaked elevators.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 16, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> I thought his whole schtick was to start a convention that was markedly different from the sex fueled homosexual orgies the majority of the west coast cons were at the time as some strategy to get people that would otherwise not to go to conventions that were that open about sex.
> 
> I seem to recall reading AC was starting right after the big Merlino gay recruiting thing he did at cons out west that pissed everybody off and lead to the cum soaked elevators.


That's about right. Of course he took over an barely-existing con (Albany Anthrocon) and moved it to Philly.

Then shortly after FC started with its 'fire everyone every year' ethos because they were sick of both camps turning into cults of personality.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 18, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> That's about right. Of course he took over an barely-existing con (Albany Anthrocon) and moved it to Philly.
> 
> Then shortly after FC started with its 'fire everyone every year' ethos because they were sick of both camps turning into cults of personality.



Everything furries touch eventually turns to shit. Period. It's like some kind of fucked up reverse Midas Touch.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 19, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> Here's more from this person:
> View attachment 2438309
> View attachment 2438310View attachment 2438311


Remind me tomorrow about this post.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 19, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Remind me tomorrow about this post.


You have thoughts?


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Aug 19, 2021)

Have the SJW types on twatter reacted at all to Kage kissing a self-avowed Nazifur? I can't imagine it sits well with the twittards and I would love to see the meltdown.


----------



## Catboi (Aug 19, 2021)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Have the SJW types on twatter reacted at all to Kage kissing a self-avowed Nazifur? I can't imagine it sits well with the twittards and I would love to see the meltdown.


You're late to the party, SJW furs have openly hated Kage for years


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 19, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> You have thoughts?


Oh yea. That faggot's a raider. Lemme peek at something.

https://mobile.twitter.com/justboiler/status/1425865723578970125 - Wayback




Oh yea, it's all come together.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 19, 2021)

He's flying right now.  Obviously Boiler's claim that an insider at Southwest confirmed Wah isn't flying was untrue.

Maybe the claim that he's not registered is also untrue, and Boiler is either lying or doesn't actually have Wah's real identity.  Or maybe he's just going to Foxler's party in the same hotel and is not registered for the con.  I could believe any of these.  Regardless, Wah is going to effectively be at DenFur (with Covid).


----------



## D.Va (Aug 19, 2021)

he’s not going anywhere if he’s too fucking retarded to navigate an airport

would security even let him though if his boarding pass was for the wrong terminal? what kinda wack airport is this


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 19, 2021)

D.Va said:


> what kinda wack airport is this











						How the Denver Airport Became an Icon of the Illuminati
					

Just look at that freaking horse!




					www.thrillist.com


----------



## Green-Machine (Aug 19, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> How the Denver Airport Became an Icon of the Illuminati
> 
> 
> Just look at that freaking horse!
> ...


didn't they recently paint over that weird mural a year or so ago that use to be inside airport with the nazi with the gasmask(or something like that)?


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> didn't they recently paint over that weird mural a year or so ago that use to be inside airport with the nazi with the gasmask(or something like that)?


That's what they want you to believe.


----------



## LurkerDog (Aug 20, 2021)

Anyone going to mention Denfur kicking off with someone getting hit by a car? Archive never works for me, but here's the dude who got hit and the original tweet I saw.



			https://twitter.com/tolazyfururcrap/status/1428742416408907777
		



			https://twitter.com/SirusCoyote/status/1428562163518656512


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 20, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Anyone going to mention Denfur kicking off with someone getting hit by a car? Archive never works for me, but here's the dude who got hit and the original tweet I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denfur already starting on a high note


----------



## WD-40 (Aug 20, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Anyone going to mention Denfur kicking off with someone getting hit by a car? Archive never works for me, but here's the dude who got hit and the original tweet I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scene outside of the convention.


			https://twitter.com/noviestarz/status/1428559700237295622?s=21
		









						✨ nova @ denfur dd! ✨ on Twitter: "day 0 of Denfur rly be like-… "
					

archived 20 Aug 2021 22:38:30 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Robin Yad (Aug 22, 2021)

Looks like there are some thieves about at Denfur....




(https://twitter.com/BadChep/status/1429044299061022728, archive)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 22, 2021)

The Vicar said:


> Looks like there are some thieves about at Denfur....
> 
> View attachment 2468922
> (https://twitter.com/BadChep/status/1429044299061022728, archive)


Ah, yes. Took long enough for the DenFur harvest to begin. Let's see what else comes out.


----------



## Oughtism (Aug 22, 2021)

Just in case anyone thought this wasn't an event for and by degenerates.

And our favorite tranchers have a new mascot:


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 22, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> View attachment 2469110
> Just in case anyone thought this wasn't an event for and by degenerates.
> 
> And our favorite tranchers have a new mascot:
> View attachment 2469114


Drama Llama mascot to match all of the drama that comes out of that ranch? Sounds appropriate.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 22, 2021)

It seems that Wah is at the con, in the dealer's den, and other Raiders are around too, despite the multiple assurances from Boiler that Wah isn't registered, isn't flying to Denver, etc.  Really seems like Boiler is just lying at every opportunity, maybe as damage control?  Trying to convince people that Raiders aren't there and neither is the one who we know has covid?  But unless these Telegram messages are disinfo, Boiler is just being contradicted at every turn. 



Spoiler: Raiders chat screenshots











Also LOL at the guy who came to the con while sick complaining about a lack of enforced distancing.


----------



## round robin (Aug 22, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Also LOL at the guy who came to the con while sick complaining about a lack of enforced distancing.


Pretty sure he was being ironic. Also pretty sure he intends for everyone to know that he has covid and is at the con, definitely seems like one of those "furry raiders trying to sow chaos" types of moves.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 22, 2021)

round robin said:


> Pretty sure he was being ironic. Also pretty sure he intends for everyone to know that he has covid and is at the con, definitely seems like one of those "furry raiders trying to sow chaos" types of moves.


Honestly just remind everyone that Foxler rapes puppies and he'll start sperging.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Aug 24, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> BLFC announces ability to request exceptions from vaccine policy. Furries can't read and ignore the word "sincere" and sperg out in comments and retweets.
> LINK, ARCHIVE
> 
> Denfur News:
> ...


cross posting this from drama thread since it fits here better.


----------



## Iuz (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks like DenFur closed out with parking troubles.





			https://twitter.com/DenFurCO/status/1430322286616190979?s=19
		


https://archive.md/wip/xNpRV


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 25, 2021)

Iuz said:


> Looks like DenFur closed out with parking troubles.
> 
> View attachment 2478149
> 
> ...



Most city dwellers/sports fans should already be wise to these parking rate hikes. They rob out-of-towners every week for first-game-of-the-season on football & baseball, and other special overlap event weeks in every major city across the country.



Realhat said:


>


A big chunk of furries are gay men, and a chunk of those are bug chasers or just overall negligent with all forms of protection. This should surprise no one, especially since they're lonely and wanting to be up close and personal with strangers.


----------



## notasheep (Aug 25, 2021)

Surprised no one is talking about the sperg out about BLFC allowing religious exemptions they posted a few days ago.



			https://twitter.com/BiggestLittleFC/status/1429835829384335366?s=20
		

 (archive)






Spoiler: the full image








Basically not only does this make it SUPER easy to fake CDC cards and vaccination status, but they are allowing religious exemptions per their "vaccine exemption form".
Needless to say the replies are not happy!






Spoiler: more angry replies














I can't wait to see how this goes, maybe it might be possible to get a room if anyone actually goes through with canceling their reservation lol.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 26, 2021)

I love those replies pointing out "you could legally exclude religious people in this case, you know," completely oblivious to the possibility that maybe the people running BLFC _don't want to_ exclude people based on their beliefs.  Some of the outrage is just an expression of general anti-religious sentiment.


In other news, DenFur took $5k of the money from the inflated attendance price and handed it to the trans LARP ranch, almost a 50% bonus on top of what was otherwise raised through donations, charity auction, etc.  I still don't understand how this counts as a charity.



			https://mobile.twitter.com/DenFurCO/status/1429862944003837954
		





Next year's guests of honor have been chosen. 

Chise/@sailorrooscout, who from a brief glance appears to do literally nothing but tweet about vaccines, using the most pro-vaccine framing of statistics possible.

Meezer/@redcoatcat, who appears to be... a furry artist.  Imagine that, choosing someone based on contributions to the anthropomorphic art realm.  That's not nearly woke enough.

Replies so far are a bunch of cheering for the vaccine person and no acknowledgment of the artist. 

(No archives because I'm on mobile and it's hard enough just making a post at all.  Didn't dig into either of them really. )


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 26, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Chise/@sailorrooscout, who from a brief glance appears to do literally nothing but tweet about vaccines, using the most pro-vaccine framing of statistics possible.


Sailorrooscout was mentioned earlier in this thread for being one of the people in charge of that Harvest Moon Howl Fest, an event that was advertised as being BIPOC-friendly but seems to be run entirely by people who have no clue what the fuck they're doing.

She's been heavily criticized for generally being loud, obnoxious, making everything about her, and infamously sending her fanbase to harass and dox a teenager who lightly criticized the event.

I really have no idea why Denfur would possibly think they'd be a good person to feature at their convention, but considering they chose to support the "Trans Ranch" over something that could actually use the money (eg pretty much any other charity or nonprofit) there's clearly some nepotism going on behind the scenes there.

EDIT: here's an archive of the denfur tweet


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 26, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I really have no idea why Denfur would possibly think they'd be a good person to feature at their convention, but considering they chose to support the "Trans Ranch" over something that could actually use the money (eg pretty much any other charity or nonprofit) there's clearly some nepotism going on behind the scenes there.


Nepotism, 100%. You know how incredibly clique-ish and incestuous furries are, and doubly so when it comes to conventions. She's either someone's friend, or a friend of a friend who owed her a favor or wanted to get a favor from her later.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 27, 2021)

Realhat said:


> who from a brief glance appears to do literally nothing but tweet about vaccines,


Good lord you weren’t kidding, I got board after scrolling back to the beginning of June and literally _every single tweet _is about vaccines.

You’d think there’d be a “hey did you see the Red Sox game?” Or some furry porn or something in there, but nope, just word vomit about vaccines.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Aug 27, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Good lord you weren’t kidding, I got board after scrolling back to the beginning of June and literally _every single tweet _is about vaccines.
> 
> You’d think there’d be a “hey did you see the Red Sox game?” Or some furry porn or something in there, but nope, just word vomit about vaccines.


That's because she purportedly works for Moderna and has worked on their vaccine in some nebulous capacity.  In the course of the last year and a half, she's gone from having a Twitter audience of a couple thousand furries to 90k people, all because of her vaccine tweets.  She posts relentlessly positive news about the vaccines which people have latched onto in the face of constant bad news about covid. 

What's interesting is that she's attracted a large following of people who might as well be covid-deniers who have screamed against lockdowns and preventative measures like masks and social distancing because her tweets always talk about how perfect the vaccines are.  So she's pretty much fueling the fire of people who think the pandemic is over just because some people got vaccines.  Curiously, she never refutes these people since she clearly doesn't want to drive away all of the attention she now gets, along with the cash flow that comes from it since OF COURSE she has a Ko-fi account.


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 27, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> That's because she purportedly works for Moderna and has worked on their vaccine in some nebulous capacity.  In the course of the last year and a half, she's gone from having a Twitter audience of a couple thousand furries to 90k people, all because of her vaccine tweets.  She posts relentlessly positive news about the vaccines which people have latched onto in the face of constant bad news about covid.
> 
> What's interesting is that she's attracted a large following of people who might as well be covid-deniers who have screamed against lockdowns and preventative measures like masks and social distancing because her tweets always talk about how perfect the vaccines are.  So she's pretty much fueling the fire of people who think the pandemic is over just because some people got vaccines.  Curiously, she never refutes these people since she clearly doesn't want to drive away all of the attention she now gets, along with the cash flow that comes from it since OF COURSE she has a Ko-fi account.


Chise has also tweeted about issues with some of the vaccines, including the J&J blood clot issue. Her "rise to fame," so to speak, came from the fact that before the vaccines went public last December, she was posting information about how they worked. While there was a lot of technical knowledge involved, there was also breakdowns that laypeople could understand.

Chise has her own drama around her, but being a Moderna employee who only posts positive things about the vaccines is not one of them.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 27, 2021)

Ripley Storm, who is a Kevin Gibes orbiter and one of the worst degenerates out there, is going to BLFC.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 27, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> So she's pretty much fueling the fire of people who think the pandemic is over just because some people got vaccines.  Curiously, she never refutes these people since she clearly doesn't want to drive away all of the attention she now gets, along with the cash flow that comes from it since OF COURSE she has a Ko-fi account.


I'd take vaccine optimism over 5G Bill Gates shit any day.

We really need a study with PCR spot checking of vaccinated people to see how many of them have a detectable viral load with no symptoms though. I have a strong suspicion that vaccinated people are still capable of transmission considering what's going on here in Florida.


----------



## Shqueefa (Aug 27, 2021)

Midwest Furfest has posted their COVID-19 policy, making it mandatory to show proof of getting the jab.



			https://twitter.com/FurFest/status/1431310558603665409
		









						Midwest FurFest 2021 COVID-19 Policy — Midwest FurFest
					






					www.furfest.org
				




Listed at the bottom is about fake vaccine cards, which I'm not sure how they'll be able to find out unless it's going to be, "I don't like this person" and deny them access to the con.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Aug 27, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I'd take vaccine optimism over 5G Bill Gates shit any day.
> 
> We really need a study with PCR spot checking of vaccinated people to see how many of them have a detectable viral load with no symptoms though. I have a strong suspicion that vaccinated people are still capable of transmission considering what's going on here in Florida.


I don't know the details, but from casual chats with those I know who work in the pharmaceutical industry, and some hyper simplification:

Right now there are three major strains to be concerned about. Alpha, Delta, and Epsilon. The vaccine is highly effective against Alpha and is what it was based on, the human body seems unable to make antibodies to protect against Epsilon if you've previously caught covid, leading to reinfection (this isn't super rare, but normally only happens in more benign or quickly passing viruses), but most vaccines seems to produce antibodies with a high level of resistance to epsilon, though this resistance is much worse if you vaccine mixed. Delta is the "scary one" it is more dangerous to your health, and it has mutated just enough that the vaccine has a very low effectiveness against it.

Many of the reports they chat about when we're talking about our own work woes is that Florida is filled with Delta strain, though a third dose of the vaccine designed to compete against delta is apparently coming along well, which is hopeful sounding news. There are also discussions to slip the covid vaccine into the yearly flu shot for a few years, and then shuffle it into our larger rotation of yearly viruses as herd immunity hits the critical point.

However the best way to think about covid is there isn't "covid" anymore, just like the isn't "the flu" there is "a variety of covid strains currently making the rounds", and we have minimal immunity to work from, unlike the flu which we all have at least a weak partial immunity to, and still need to achieve a degree of global herd immunity to defend against the worse of it. It has mutated into a good number of strains now, though we'll soon (talking big scope here, might still take a year or two) have just enough immunity to reduce it to the level of concern that we have as a society as the flu, and then we can tell nature to get fucked and toss it into the yearly flu vaccine, which is more like a cocktail of dozens of vaccines based on our best guess of what is going to fuck shit up.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Aug 27, 2021)

Funnily enough, I just finished watching Internet Historian's Rainfurrest video. You would think that people would remember to act somewhat normally in a convention (which are more lenient than a lot of venues). I guess people at denfur forgot about it - grifting for the tranch aside.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 28, 2021)

Realhat said:


> I love those replies pointing out "you could legally exclude religious people in this case, you know," completely oblivious to the possibility that maybe the people running BLFC _don't want to_ exclude people based on their beliefs.  Some of the outrage is just an expression of general anti-religious sentiment.
> 
> 
> In other news, DenFur took $5k of the money from the inflated attendance price and handed it to the trans LARP ranch, almost a 50% bonus on top of what was otherwise raised through donations, charity auction, etc.  I still don't understand how this counts as a charity.
> ...


I have seen chise around before, I will give you a quick summary. He is a mullato mixed race person who is now a leading senior scientist for the lab he works at (pretty sure its at a uni) working on making the COVID vaccine and also some research stuff on HIV now (good fucking luck with that lol). Chise has been known to be the leader of howlfest, a black people only fur con which was covered ages ago within this thread. Not too sure if he is still the chairman of the con but it appears to be its under the rug especially when nasfk and now pibbleking have now been kicked off the staff team. Chise when he was younger associated with some ex-canadian military dude who is now 31 I think? best known for fucking a 15 year old boy and planning to blow up midwest furfest with a IED (he told this plan to chise btw) and did a bunch of shit to the people around him. Suffice to say, chise is a massive cunt who will use his virologist status for clout and to fuel his ego. He also constantly posts literal fucking science jargon which most normal people do not understand and is the fucking pinnacle of the word "scientism"  which is a worship of science by the masses, described by Terry Davis (PBUH).


JethroTullamore said:


> Good lord you weren’t kidding, I got board after scrolling back to the beginning of June and literally _every single tweet _is about vaccines.
> 
> You’d think there’d be a “hey did you see the Red Sox game?” Or some furry porn or something in there, but nope, just word vomit about vaccines.


I bet its because his colleagues follow his account and its all his identity is. As a result he just posts about it fucking constantly because he has nothing else in his head besides the science jargon he is always thinking about. Would not be surprised if furries just stopped following him entirely once his preaching of the vaccine begins to become too annoying.




Pinball 2000 said:


> Sailorrooscout was mentioned earlier in this thread for being one of the people in charge of that Harvest Moon Howl Fest, an event that was advertised as being BIPOC-friendly but seems to be run entirely by people who have no clue what the fuck they're doing.
> 
> She's been heavily criticized for generally being loud, obnoxious, making everything about her, and infamously sending her fanbase to harass and dox a teenager who lightly criticized the event.
> 
> ...


Any updates on the BIPOC only con? I have not seen shit from them in ages and chise has now removed their @ from her twitter bio. seems a bit odd but looks to be everything is probably gonna be frozen until the beginning of next year 


Edit: realised its a woman, dont care anyway I always assume everyone online is a man until proven otherwise


----------



## billydero (Aug 28, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> I have seen chise around before, I will give you a quick summary. He is a mullato mixed race person who is now a leading senior scientist for the lab he works at (pretty sure its at a uni) working on making t*he COVID vaccine*


Oh shit. If that's true, then I definitely can see why people might be afraid of the  jab. I wonder if she's responsible for the bloodclot inducer AstraZenica vaccine.

I know that this isn't peculiar to the very peculiar people who are furries, and I know more than a few of them are IT and science professionals, but with how easily distracted and obsessed they are with furry porn, cyberfucking, and twitter drama I don't trust any of the work they do professionally, not in the least.


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 28, 2021)

billydero said:


> Oh shit. If that's true, then I definitely can see why people might be afraid of the  jab. I wonder if she's responsible for the bloodclot inducer AstraZenica vaccine.
> 
> I know that this isn't peculiar to the very peculiar people who are furries, and I know more than a few of them are IT and science professionals, but with how easily distracted and obsessed they are with furry porn, cyberfucking, and twitter drama I don't trust any of the work they do professionally, not in the least.


Imagine being known for the most famous vaccine of the century, only for its fame to come from _not working at all_ in any of the metrics that make a vaccine good.
Granted that's because coronavirii are hard if not impossible to make a meaningful vaccine for in the first place and making the vaccines are a fools' errand, but it's still the emptiest yet biggest clout.


----------



## LurkerDog (Aug 28, 2021)

You all know the drill, once again no archive cause I can never get it working on my fucking computer.



			https://twitter.com/SkyDracoBlue/status/1429480938073993220
		


TLDR: Denfur DD lead has a meltdown cause they're _special _ and Denfur tells them to get back in the den and then removes them from staff.

Why the fuck were they ever allowed to be on staff in the first place?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 28, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> You all know the drill, once again no archive cause I can never get it working on my fucking computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive: 








						Sky Draco on Twitter: "@justboiler @DenFurCO and @CorgiEventsLLC And …
					

archived 29 Aug 2021 00:02:16 UTC




					archive.ph
				





Spoiler: The images in the OP


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 28, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> You all know the drill, once again no archive cause I can never get it working on my fucking computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mental health or whatever is no reason to preclude people from volunteering, staffing, or being a director at any event. And when you're talking about furry events, pretty much all of your possible candidates are fucked in the head somewhere.

It looks to me like Sky Draco wasn't even the _actual_ lead for Dealers, but got shunted into the position because the actual lead wasn't going to attend DenFur (or had stepped down). The only thing that I can find fault in, from an event management perspective, is that it doesn't sound like Sky had someone covering his position when he stepped away. Whether this is because they had two staff at the position at all times, or because there was no other person, who knows?

It sounds to me like there's more to this story than what's already been presented, though. And people don't go on Twitter like this unless they're _trying_ to use publicity of the situation to affect some kind of change (or harm).


----------



## camopattern (Aug 28, 2021)

billydero said:


> Oh shit. If that's true, then I definitely can see why people might be afraid of the  jab. I wonder if she's responsible for the bloodclot inducer AstraZenica vaccine.
> 
> I know that this isn't peculiar to the very peculiar people who are furries, and I know more than a few of them are IT and science professionals, but with how easily distracted and obsessed they are with furry porn, cyberfucking, and twitter drama I don't trust any of the work they do professionally, not in the least.



It was the moderna vaccine. But she takes way too much credit and the furry fandom mistake her for making it. It's like mistaking a scrub for a surgeon.

Astrazeneca was made by the brits so that's why it's shit.

At the denfur thing, laughing at how he's demanding an apology from Corgi events of all things


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 28, 2021)

every fucking clout-chasing drama now _has _to have that "NotMy" hashtag right there what gives


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 29, 2021)

billydero said:


> Oh shit. If that's true, then I definitely can see why people might be afraid of the  jab. I wonder if she's responsible for the bloodclot inducer AstraZenica vaccine.
> 
> I know that this isn't peculiar to the very peculiar people who are furries, and I know more than a few of them are IT and science professionals, but with how easily distracted and obsessed they are with furry porn, cyberfucking, and twitter drama I don't trust any of the work they do professionally, not in the least.


Honestly I suspect she is working on a small portion of the vaccine but because she is involved she spits out her scientism jargon on twitter and people still eat it up and think she is the sole fucking worker on this vaccine lol


----------



## look at me meow (Aug 29, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Honestly I suspect she is working on a small portion of the vaccine but because she is involved she spits out her scientism jargon on twitter and people still eat it up and think she is the sole fucking worker on this vaccine lol


She's probably just a janitor or some stupid small time file worker there.


----------



## notasheep (Aug 31, 2021)

notasheep said:


> Surprised no one is talking about the sperg out about BLFC allowing religious exemptions they posted a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was fast
https://twitter.com/BiggestLittleFC/status/1431865411079794688?s=20 (archive)




https://twitter.com/BiggestLittleFC/status/1432462075561795585?s=20 (wayback broke for me on this link for whatever reason)





Spoiler: full image









They also updates the FAQ on their website with a bit more info. (archive)





Can't say that this was much of a surprise lol.
I wonder how many people actually canceled their rooms/tickets over this only to have them reverse it a few days later.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Aug 31, 2021)

notasheep said:


> Well that was fast
> https://twitter.com/BiggestLittleFC/status/1431865411079794688?s=20 (archive)
> View attachment 2497355
> 
> ...


So conventions are, under everything else, a business. I'm curious which group was the better business move to appeal to.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 31, 2021)

notasheep said:


> Well that was fast
> https://twitter.com/BiggestLittleFC/status/1431865411079794688?s=20 (archive)
> View attachment 2497355
> 
> ...


So by "liability waiver", does that mean that I take all responsibility for what happens by attending this con, whether I mask my ass up or not?

And hey, medical exemptions. What's _that_ entail?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Sep 1, 2021)

@Sneed's Feed And Seed (Reply function is busted so I'll just link the post)

If it is consistent with other sane medical exemptions, if the vaccine triggers any allergies, that'll be a fair exemption. If you have certain autoimmune disorders that mean you can't get vaccinated (vaccines work by using your autoimmune system after all by triggering an immune response in a harmless way, that is why getting a vaccine makes you feel like shit for a bit, most the symptoms of an illness are actually autoimmune responses trying to kill it) that'd be a fair exemption. If you got cancer and are on chemo or radiation, that'd be an exemption.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 1, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> If you got cancer and are on chemo or radiation, that'd be an exemption.


Bitchin'!


Spoiler: Me walking my ass into BLFC with no mask


----------



## Catboi (Sep 1, 2021)

So there's a new furry convention with a MURICA and free speech theme (While ironically having all their replies locked). I can't access their website for some reason but I have some screencaps.

https://twitter.com/AWOOAssociation/status/1433067531825254403?t=u5_aj6HbAqUZU0paC9GOmg&s=19 (Archive)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2021)

Catboi said:


> So there's a new furry convention with a MURICA and free speech theme (While ironically having all their replies locked). I can't access their website for some reason but I have some screencaps.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AWOOAssociation/status/1433067531825254403?t=u5_aj6HbAqUZU0paC9GOmg&s=19 (Archive)
> 
> ...


That's going to get false-flagged _so_ hard by the tolerance brigade.

Also, what is that _thing _on the right of the group shot? I know fursuits can have huge heads, but that's going way off the deep end.


----------



## Iuz (Sep 1, 2021)

Already seeing the Twitter brigades moving on it.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 1, 2021)

Iuz said:


> Already seeing the Twitter brigades moving on it.


This is going to be the drama event of the season.

An early thread on the matter. (Archive, but they ain't pulling this down. https://archive.md/wip/yqUzP - wtf link insert isn't working)


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Sep 1, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's going to get false-flagged _so_ hard by the tolerance brigade.





Iuz said:


> Already seeing the Twitter brigades moving on it.





Mikoyan said:


> This is going to be the drama event of the season.
> 
> An early thread on the matter. (Archive, but they ain't pulling this down. https://archive.md/wip/yqUzP - wtf link insert isn't working)



Over on the main twitter post, the quote tweets are nice and full of furries doing the online equivalent of scream crying and reinforcing why this con exists in the first place: modern current furries are spineless whiners, childish self-proclaimed leftists, and horny alphabet soup.



			https://twitter.com/AWOOAssociation/status/1433067531825254403
		


(this is a place holder for to put proper links and archive when shit works again)

The convention's website, linked above in the tweet specifically says in their attendance rules:
-No under 18
-No being fetishy or horny in the con space (clothing and actions each have their own line)
and my favorite:
-this is not the place to push boundaries or make people uncomfortable.

Personally, can't wait for the contrast in physical appearance between Denfur and this convention: Denfur was overrun with East and West coast scrawny pussies and urban twinks. "America's" convention, I predict, is going to be the truly jacked farmers and rural folk who don't fuck around.


also thing that made me laff, from their how can i help page:


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes, please I want to see this shit go to hell! It'll be glorious!


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Yes, please I want to see this shit go to hell! It'll be glorious!


I actually don't want this shit go to hell, simply because I want the twitter brigade to seethe about it going well.

That said, it_ is_ going to go to hell. Expect at least one asshole being kicked out for wearing a swastika armband.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Sep 1, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I actually don't want this shit go to hell, simply because I want the twitter brigade to seethe about it going well.
> 
> That said, it_ is_ going to go to hell. Expect at least one asshole being kicked out for wearing a swastika armband.


No no no, you fail to understand. This going well is it going to hell.

I would love to see this con go over, no major disasters, people talking about how security did such a good job, how they raised money for charity, and how so many people who were normally put off by cons enjoyed themselves. And then everyone goes fucking insane!


----------



## Iuz (Sep 1, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> No no no, you fail to understand. This going well is it going to hell.
> 
> I would love to see this con go over, no major disasters, people talking about how security did such a good job, how they raised money for charity, and how so many people who were normally put off by cons enjoyed themselves. And then everyone goes fucking insane!



The seething and mind melting from tolerance alliance alphabet kink squad would be incredible.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Sep 1, 2021)

For some reason I can't quote @The Rabbit Holes so I'll say it here. The closest thing a furry has gotten to being 'jacked' is being jacked off.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Sep 2, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> For some reason I can't quote @The Rabbit Holes so I'll say it here. The closest thing a furry has gotten to being 'jacked' is being jacked off.


I've seen some surprisingly buff furries. Mind you not one of them would currently be under 45 today. The rainbet alliance drove out the more productive members of society who happen to be furries from the con spaces and social spaces back in the 80s through early 00s resulting in the current shit storm. Every year we see more lbgtqwerty types filling up the fandom producing ever more milk for us.


----------



## Realhat (Sep 2, 2021)

This just in, howling wolf + moon = white supremacy.






The replies are full of people acting like this is a totally obvious connection and that the AWOO logo is clearly an intentional reference to this obscure Turkish allegedly white-supremacist group.



			https://twitter.com/TwitchDaWoof/status/1433171421094715393
		









						Wicked Big Monstah on Twitter: "Don't want to give THAT convention an…
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 09:24:32 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 2, 2021)

Realhat said:


> This just in, howling wolf + moon = white supremacy.
> 
> View attachment 2504839
> 
> The replies are full of people acting like this is a totally obvious connection and that the AWOO logo is clearly an intentional reference to this obscure Turkish allegedly white-supremacist group.


I'm going to be blunt: It might well be, but not quite like Twitter thinks. There are indications (the logo, the date of the convention is said to be coincident with the Tulsa race riot anniversary) that this whole thing has been designed to trigger every single person they can.

This is a troll op. Regardless of what the actual politics are of the organizers, I have zero doubt they left a bunch of LITERALLY NAHTZEE breadcrumbs to cause more of a shitstorm. We have been gifted a beautiful drama event.

I think it's very unlikely this con actually happens, and I think the organizers know that. Either it will get bombthreatted away (like what happened to Califur), or one of the 'mainstream' big cons will throw their weight around to get the hotel to dump them (like what happened with FOXmas). I'm sure they'll make it happen if they can, and if not, they get the leftyfurs to show off their control freak nature. Win-win.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 2, 2021)

...more information abou the con.

The announcement:


			https://twitter.com/AWOOAssociation/status/1433067531825254403/
		









						A.W.O.O. Association on Twitter: "🇺🇸 AMERICA'S ANTHRO CONVENTION - …
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 17:53:17 UTC




					archive.fo
				




...not counting those with equine fursonae or ponysonas:


			https://twitter.com/PassionPossum/status/1433123412998688771
		









						passionpossum on Twitter: "if you pre-register they'll include a free…
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 17:56:28 UTC




					archive.fo
				




MaxCoyote from the Korps cult is being exceptional again:


			https://twitter.com/zenocoyote/status/1433133020605677569
		









						𝒁𝒆𝒏𝒐 🔜 MFF on Twitter: "Just a heads up, if you follow this acco…
					

archived 1 Sep 2021 18:24:54 UTC




					archive.fo
				



Notable quote: 'I did a good and blocked em.'

Small time:


			https://twitter.com/Blindvixen/status/1433200544412274689
		









						🆃🆈🅼🅸🅳 ✊🏿✊🏾✊🏽 BLM #StopAsianHate on Twitter: "Why do these two…
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 18:05:45 UTC




					archive.ph
				




...furry raiders, or baseless accusations?


			https://twitter.com/zenocoyote/status/1433112312450224130
		









						𝒁𝒆𝒏𝒐 🔜 MFF on Twitter: "I bet you that if you look at those runn…
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 18:09:55 UTC




					archive.ph
				




I hope that Peace Wolf actually is that much a  Winner.


			https://twitter.com/SarahcatFursuit/status/1433181794606665728
		









						Sarahcat Fursuits on Twitter: "As if it hasn't been made abundantly c…
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 14:33:05 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Someone accidentally leaked the Discord link...


			https://twitter.com/LiteralGrill/status/1433228660018929668
		









						🇵🇸 Allie Capps ♿ on Twitter: "Whoopsies! Somehow leaked screenshots…
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 18:15:47 UTC




					archive.ph
				




...and a fatfur being smart:


			https://twitter.com/CartoonistBear/status/1300230363374137344
		









						Creative-Cartoonist on Twitter: "Public message from your local gay f…
					

archived 2 Sep 2021 18:19:04 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Frankly, Literal Grill is exceptionally Lunatic, though, in a world where actual pædos ou themselves a lot...


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 2, 2021)

Realhat said:


> This just in, howling wolf + moon = white supremacy.
> 
> View attachment 2504839
> 
> ...


Twitch, I remember him, further proof that anything that comes from Boston is the spawn of Satan.


----------



## Velcheetah (Sep 2, 2021)

Realhat said:


> This just in, howling wolf + moon = white supremacy.
> 
> View attachment 2504839
> 
> ...


Man's gone full retard with this take.

The Grey Wolves are not white supremacists. They are Islamo-fascist Turkish supremacists. The word white is nowhere in the Wikipedia article he's citing, not even in reference to their flag colors. Neither is Anglo, Nordic, Germanic, or any other variant white supremacists use to refer to themselves. I highly doubt a white Christian like Peacewolf would cosign adopting the symbols of a group that would kill her for her ethnicity and religious beliefs if given the chance.

A.W.O.O's logo is a wolf howling at the crescent moon because awoo is furfag speak for howling, crescent shapes are more easily read as moons than full circles in simplistic logo design, and Peacewolf's fursona is a wolf. The colors are blue and white because those are Peacewolf's colors. It's her vanity organization. Of course she's going to design the branding in her image.


> the date of the convention is said to be coincident with the Tulsa race riot anniversary


I didn't think it could get more idiotic than the Grey Wolves conspiracy theory but here we are.

Free Fur All is being hosted in Tulsa because Peacewolf is trying to make Tails And Tornadoes Fur Con, the con she used to be president of until she went behind the rest of the board's back to make one of her controversial friends a guest of honor, jealous by hosting her own con in their city. It's being held the weekend before June 1 because that's Memorial Day weekend. If Anthrocon wasn't already dominating the 4th of July weekend spot I'm sure Peacewolf would be having her ALL AMURRICAN con then instead. Having her con before TTFC gives her the opportunity to hurt their attendance numbers, too. It has nothing to do with mocking the Tulsa Race Massacre.

Instead of jumping to ridiculous conspiracies, leftist furries would be better off just mocking Peacewolf for pulling an unironic "I'M MAKING MY OWN CON! WITH BLACKJACK! AND HOOKERS!" after TTFC rightfully tossed her ass out for the PR nightmare she selfishly caused. Mock her for being a troop lovin' proud 'Murican who decided to host a convention for people to fuck each other in dog costumes on a weekend meant for honoring the men and women who died for this country. Mock her for positioning herself as a good Christian while she hangs out with the zoo and pedo defenders like 2 Gryphon, Cani Lupine, and the Furry Raiders because she prioritizes surrounding herself with yes men who agree with her anti-transgender rants over having basic standards against people who harm children and lay with animals like her god commands.


----------



## Juan? (Sep 3, 2021)

Peacewolf and the mob of leftist Twitter furries that have been seething at her for eons seems like it could be worthy of a thread. Although, I don’t think there’s enough material to get it out of the Proving Grounds.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 3, 2021)

A better title would be 
Furry Convention Drama - Because you can't have a couple thousand dog fucking enthusiasts under the same **roof**without shit hitting the fan


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Sep 3, 2021)

notasheep said:


> Surprised no one is talking about the sperg out about BLFC allowing religious exemptions they posted a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol this is going to be such gold. This will leave the con kl


Realhat said:


> This just in, howling wolf + moon = white supremacy.
> 
> View attachment 2504839
> 
> ...


Lol is this the very defination of sperging out? OH WHAT ENTERTAINMENT MUAHHAHAHA


----------



## Iuz (Sep 3, 2021)

Trying to link the dubious symbolism snatching of Turkish Nationalism with White Supremacy is probably the stupidest fandom related thing I've seen all year. 

Can't wait to see how this develops.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 3, 2021)

You know, just PLing a bit here (prep your Scouters, kids!), been a con-goer for a decade now (first was FC '11)

I've stayed with rainbow haired leftys and ex-mil rightys. And the thing I've noticed is that the more "left" you are, the higher chance of leaving a mess for "the help" to clean up.
And further, the more you care about politics, the messier you are and the more you try to hide it. Those poor cleaning ladies, what they see...furries are just a drop in their bucket. But the loud political people outside would be seen as the greater evil.

This con's not going to get kicked out in any way, shape, or form. As a matter of fact, this reeeing may _strengthen_ the relationship. Although, knowing furries as long as I have, _betcha they'll find a way to fuck it up._

Edit: *DISREGARD THIS, I SUCK COCKS*


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 7, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I've seen some surprisingly buff furries. Mind you not one of them would currently be under 45 today. The rainbet alliance drove out the more productive members of society who happen to be furries from the con spaces and social spaces back in the 80s through early 00s resulting in the current shit storm. Every year we see more lbgtqwerty types filling up the fandom producing ever more milk for us.


One of the guys who runs Elliot's Live Events is a genuine 9/10 and buff but not in the weird excessive way.

I always wondered what the hell happened there.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Sep 8, 2021)

Juan? said:


> Peacewolf and the mob of leftist Twitter furries that have been seething at her for eons seems like it could be worthy of a thread. Although, I don’t think there’s enough material to get it out of the Proving Grounds.


I don't know, there's some fresh content ramping up.



Spoiler: It's not much but it's a start


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 8, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> I don't know, there's some fresh content ramping up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I just say, I'm finding the post-Floyd conceit of putting dreadlocks on J. Random Furry to make them """black""" _really funny_,

Also the idea that there's enough woke-fatigued furries to cause a mass walkout is  as fuck. Back when this whole ride started I might've agreed but now... Man.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Sep 8, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> I don't know, there's some fresh content ramping up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are already doing callouts against whoever ddi the first comic in question, So far this is my favorite take on the whole ordeal. "Digital Blackface" is my new favorite term.









						Deo ❤🖤 on Twitter
					

“confirmed. The artist is @KaijuCostumes doing digital blackface for this political comic https://t.co/JpqT90g7t5”




					web.archive.org


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 8, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Also the idea that there's enough woke-fatigued furries to cause a mass walkout is  as fuck. Back when this whole ride started I might've agreed but now... Man.


It's absolutely , yeah. Although you do see a few furries who are tired of woke nonsense. Ironically, they're more often than not terminal coomers who are annoyed that people keep bringing politics into their spank bank.



NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> People are already doing callouts against whoever ddi the first comic in question, So far this is my favorite take on the whole ordeal. "Digital Blackface" is my new favorite term.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when the zoosadist leaks gained traction, some zoophile equating "furry" with "zoophile blackface". I think this is up there with it.


----------



## Linoone (Sep 8, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> View attachment 2520556
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Where did you find the second comic from?


----------



## Juan? (Sep 9, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> I don't know, there's some fresh content ramping up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Digital Style (Sep 9, 2021)

I for one welcome this petty back and forth between Woketivist furries and the Peacewolf crowd. It's going to make for some hilariously dumb takes and cows. What a time to be alive. 

Also can agree, you're slowly starting to see people tire from the woke mindset that's been permeating through the fandom.


----------



## NBForest (Sep 9, 2021)

I honestly hope this "freedom" convention succeeds so I can see confederate furry bikinis again


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 10, 2021)

Juan? said:


> View attachment 2523183


I'm not even a Turk and I'm half tempted to use Not Kovu's speech here lol


----------



## moocow (Sep 10, 2021)

North America said:


> Funnily enough, I just finished watching Internet Historian's Rainfurrest video. You would think that people would remember to act somewhat normally in a convention (which are more lenient than a lot of venues). I guess people at denfur forgot about it - grifting for the tranch aside.


I don't think they forgot about it. I think they don't care. Rather, I think they love pushing boundaries and getting away with as much sick shit as possible. This is just a different flavor of "gay pride" bullshit. They want an audience and they want them retching.



AngryTreeRat said:


> I would love to see this con go over, no major disasters, people talking about how security did such a good job, how they raised money for charity, and how so many people who were normally put off by cons enjoyed themselves. And then everyone goes fucking insane!


They're already fucking insane. Though I'll admit it's deeply entertaining to keep poking the insane bears (so to speak).


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Sep 13, 2021)

Infamous murrsuiter Odin Wolf made a video about Free Fur All, but deleted it a couple days later. He no longer has a Twitter so it's hard to tell what his reasoning was. One of the top comments cited the bomb threat he never mentioned.
Dead Video Link



Posting a thumbnail in case the preview in the link doesn't work.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 14, 2021)

Canceled


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 14, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 2535952
> Canceled


Welp, that's exactly what I expected to happen.


----------



## billydero (Sep 14, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Welp, that's exactly what I expected to happen.


It would be hilarious if this turned into a all out con cancellation war, and there was no cons left at the end of the day. Like a nuclear war, but no mutants. Between this and Califur the precedent seems to have been set.

I eagerly await the partys responsible to come forward to crow about it and the sperging that will happen around that.


----------



## sex haver (Sep 15, 2021)

Cancellation was confirmed by AWOO a few hours ago; their hotel "asked them to relocate". They are claiming it isn't an issue and they will find another before the con's date.



			https://twitter.com/AWOOAssociation/status/1437982691480281088
		

(Archive)


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Sep 15, 2021)

Kind of want them to go the POC only fur con route and just ditch hotels, camp out in the woods. Except the furries would call and have the location cancel on them, so they’d have to put their tents up in a Petsmart parking lot.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 15, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> Except the furries would call and have the location cancel on them, so they’d have to put their tents up in a Petsmart parking lot.


That can't really happen unless they're on state protected land, and even then there is no one they will be able to call from the state government to stop any sort of gathering. That and these are the same people who hate the government anyway.


----------



## sex haver (Sep 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> That can't really happen unless they're on state protected land, and even then there is no one they will be able to call from the state government to stop any sort of gathering.



Depends on what the actual reason is. Oklacon tried that exact concept: host a furry convention at a public campground, because they legally _have _to let them in. Then people showed up, got drunk, and fucked in public. Oklahoma has a law that states women legally _cannot consent _when under the influence of alcohol, turning the event into a rape investigation, and so bye bye convention.

It would definitely work for Free Fur All's first year, on the grounds that "they differ from us politically " isn't something campground staff would (or legally could) care about, but I have no doubt woke furs wouldn't absolutely dig up _everything_ they could after. Unless every FFA attendee was on their absolute best behavior someone will probably dig up (or fabricate) _something _that would tickle someone on campground staff the wrong way.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Sep 17, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Cancellation was confirmed by AWOO a few hours ago; their hotel "asked them to relocate". They are claiming it isn't an issue and they will find another before the con's date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep seeing this screenshot circulating and it's bugging me. Furries think this  kkk klyde guy is one of the con runners... but it seems like an obvious troll.

 I keep coming back here to see if anyone can confirm or deny that.  In other screenshots, he goes by Klyde Kash in an obvious reference to cwiki/ Chris.


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 17, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> I keep seeing this screenshot circulating and it's bugging me. Furries think this  kkk klyde guy is one of the con runners... but it seems like an obvious troll.
> 
> I keep coming back here to see if anyone can confirm or deny that.  In other screenshots, he goes by Klyde Kash in an obvious reference to cwiki/ Chris.


Even without being able to identify this person in particular, it's always suspicious to me when an event refuses to at least identify their board of directors.


----------



## Digital Style (Sep 17, 2021)

There are many who think Peacewolf is on the Board or is running this convention, has this been confirmed/debunked at all?


----------



## sex haver (Sep 17, 2021)

Digital Style said:


> There are many who think Peacewolf is on the Board or is running this convention, has this been confirmed/debunked at all?



The website neglects to mention _any _of the convention's staff as far as I can tell, and after checking Peacewolf and the AWOO Association's twitter, there's nothing that outright states "yes, I am chairman of this convention". Which is... strange. I've never seen a furcon be _this_ secretive over who is actually running the thing.

That said, this site (archive) has leaked screenshots from the AWOO Discord, which Peacewolf owns and used to make all the announcements regarding FFA. She refers to herself as "we" in terms of the con's board of directors. She never outright states that she is actually chairman, but she's pretty clearly somewhere on the board and is almost certainly the head of the con in context. Also worth pointing out that the article has a link to their incorporation documents for AWOO, which includes a residential address for herself and her husband, so lol self dox probably.





Edit to avoid double posting:

There's a Flayrah article (archive) that outright states PeaceWolf is the owner of FFA, forming it (and AWOO in general) after having been tossed out of leadership from another Oklahoma convention, Tails and Tornadoes. FFA is really just a revenge con being held at the _exact same hotel_. Guess that explains why she is being so secretive, it'd be a bad look for the con.

This post previously in the thread also covered all of this so I guess I'm just a retard who didn't read the previous page close enough.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 17, 2021)

sex haver said:


> FFA is really just a revenge con being held at the _exact same hotel_.


Oh! So it's like a Midwest version of the PacAnthro/PAW origin story drama.


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm really tempted to buy a ticket to this thing. I hope they get a venue sorted out. After watching Rainfurrest I absolutely want to be inside one of these things while they implode. I'd feel like a reporter behind the enemy lines except with a bunch of weird furries instead of terrorist. Not that would I be antagonistic or cause any shit. Just catching the inevitable shitstorm in person seems mildly exciting. Corona has made me bored. Worst case scenario I get to fuck some fat girl dressed up like a dog. It's verryyy tempting.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 17, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> I'm really tempted to buy a ticket to this thing. I hope they get a venue sorted out. After watching Rainfurrest I absolutely want to be inside one of these things while they implode. I'd feel like a reporter behind the enemy lines except with a bunch of weird furries instead of terrorist. Not that would I be antagonistic or cause any shit. Just catching the inevitable shitstorm in person seems mildly exciting. Corona has made me bored. Worst case scenario I get to fuck some fat girl dressed up like a dog. It's verryyy tempting.


buying tickets from someone who is a right-wing furry lolcow to own the libs


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Sep 17, 2021)

Cable said:


> buying tickets from someone who is a right-wing furry lolcow to own the libs


If you think I care about "right-wings" or "libs" you're severely overestimating my intelligence. I just want to see some furries dressed in diapers shitting in fountains, peeing in ball pits, and fucking in the parking garage. Something tells me I'll see you there.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 17, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> If you think I care about "right-wings" or "libs" you're severely overestimating my intelligence. I just want to see some furries dressed in diapers shitting in fountains, peeing in ball pits, and fucking in the parking garage. Something tells me I'll see you there.


yeah that sounds like a fair point. Not going to the "con" because I feel like this whole convention is either a grift or going to somehow find a way to end badly considering these are furries we're talking about


----------



## Autistic Federal Agent (Sep 18, 2021)

Peacewolf is hosting AWOO (the charity) out of her home, evidence of this is here is here where she uses her real name and here where she talks about buying a new house.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Sep 18, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> If you think I care about "right-wings" or "libs" you're severely overestimating my intelligence. I just want to see some furries dressed in diapers shitting in fountains, peeing in ball pits, and fucking in the parking garage. Something tells





1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> If you think I care about "right-wings" or "libs" you're severely overestimating my intelligence. I just want to see some furries dressed in diapers shitting in fountains, peeing in ball pits, and fucking in the parking garage. Something tells me I'll see you there.


I know from  experience that you can witness that shit at any furry convention. Or fuck... just save yourself the money and go on YouTube  if you so desperately want to see someone in a dog costume shitting themselves. I ain't judgin bro, you do you. 

 What will be unique about this one is that there will likely be a bunch of drunken furries bringing/mishandling their guns. It's also the perfect opportunity for a mass shooter from either side.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 18, 2021)

Fysk72 said:


> Peacewolf is hosting AWOO (the charity) out of her home, evidence this is here is here where she uses her real name and here where she talks about buying a new house.


I’m kind of impressed, that’s a really nice house.


----------



## Autistic Federal Agent (Sep 18, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I’m kind of impressed, that’s a really nice house.


Likely the new location of Free Fur All seeing how they lost their venue and likely won't be able to get one in Tulsa anymore.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 18, 2021)

Fysk72 said:


> Likely the new location of Free Fur All seeing how they lost their venue and likely won't be able to get one in Tulsa anymore.



I legit want to see that happen, just because it'd be hilarious.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Sep 22, 2021)

Furries harassing the Free Fur All hotel proves just how controlling they are, and why it was started in the first place. Right-wingers make a con for themselves and the leftists go out of their way to shut it down.

But I will say, if Peace Wolf doesn't put in the effort to find another hotel (even in a nearby state like Nebraska), then it probably has more to do with getting attention than supporting an actual movement in the fandom.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 22, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Furries harassing the Free Fur All hotel proves just how controlling they are, and why it was started in the first place. Right-wingers make a con for themselves and the leftists go out of their way to shut it down.
> 
> But I will say, if Peace Wolf doesn't put in the effort to find another hotel (even in a nearby state like Nebraska), then it probably has more to do with getting attention than supporting an actual movement in the fandom.


Like I said before, they probably know this con can't happen. They can go anywhere and the moment the venue's announced it will get backchannel pressured/bomb threatted into dropping them. I'd bet that it's designed to make the mainstream fandom left look like bullies.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Like I said before, they probably know this con can't happen. They can go anywhere and the moment the venue's announced it will get backchannel pressured/bomb threatted into dropping them. I'd bet that it's designed to make the mainstream fandom left look like bullies.


Fine by me. Whether or not the con happens, furries look like speds in the process. Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 22, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> People are already doing callouts against whoever ddi the first comic in question, So far this is my favorite take on the whole ordeal. "Digital Blackface" is my new favorite term.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digital black face has been around for a while. It used to be about white people using black actors/memes/content producers to make a joke or quip.


----------



## Realhat (Sep 24, 2021)

Furever West (Website / Website Archive / Twitter), a new convention that was to take place this weekend in Cheyenne, Wyoming, has been canceled due to a bomb threat.



Spoiler: Official message









By all appearances, it was going to be a pretty small turnout.  There were only a few official events planned, none overlapping.



Spoiler: Schedule









This story is just breaking so little is known, haven't heard anyone claim responsibility.  The con wasn't explicitly taking a side on anything, unlike Free Fur All or the countless cons run by leftists.  As expected for Wyoming, they were not going to require Covid vaccination for attendance.

But hey, it's been more than five minutes since this news broke, so here's a random nobody immediately accusing Free Fur All of making the bomb threat:



Archive



Spoiler: Bonus unimportant edit for late readers






Cheyenne has so many fake bomb threats that this person moved away because of it?  X to doubt.


----------



## round robin (Sep 24, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Furever West (Website / Website Archive / Twitter), a new convention that was to take place this weekend in Cheyenne, Wyoming, has been canceled due to a bomb threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, is it really this easy? Makes me wonder why trolls dont just bomb threat every con if that's all it takes to get them shut down now.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 24, 2021)

round robin said:


> Jesus, is it really this easy? Makes me wonder why trolls dont just bomb threat every con if that's all it takes to get them shut down now.


Califur got shut down as a result of threats made to the hotel which resulted in the hotel asking them to hire real security, which few if any cons have the resources to do.  It's a solid model for con removal and I have zero clue why it's not been used wider.

(I think that incident was detailed on here, it was ostensibly about them having a cub panel, but it was shortly after the RMFC mess and the effort was probably disgruntled Furry Raiders.)


----------



## round robin (Sep 24, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Califur got shut down as a result of threats made to the hotel which resulted in the hotel asking them to hire real security, which few if any cons have the resources to do.  It's a solid model for con removal and I have zero clue why it's not been used wider.
> 
> (I think that incident was detailed on here, it was ostensibly about them having a cub panel, but it was shortly after the RMFC mess and the effort was probably disgruntled Furry Raiders.)


So furry cons would either have to shut down indefinitely or have to hire real, strict security (fascism). I fucking love it lol. These people only exist based on the honor system.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Sep 24, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> It's a solid model for con removal and I have zero clue why it's not been used wider.


Because that counts as a terrorist threat and if caught will net you serious fucking time behind bars. There are better ways to shut down sexual degenerates and their ilk than to put serious risk to yourself and general paranoia in innocent hotel staff. Basically you're either being foolhardy at best or you're dumb at worst to pull such a stunt, with the possibility of being both.


----------



## Realhat (Sep 24, 2021)

For balance, here's someone accusing the people who shut down Free Fur All of making the bomb threat against Furever West.




Archive

There's not much talk in general over this; it was a small con that most hadn't heard of at all.  But I am enjoying how people are immediately accusing whatever tribe they aren't in of making the threat.



Spoiler: Bonus






America #1 in bomb threats!  USA!  USA!


----------



## WolfKiller (Sep 24, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Because that counts as a terrorist threat and if caught will net you serious fucking time behind bars. There are better ways to shut down sexual degenerates and their ilk than to put serious risk to yourself and general paranoia in innocent hotel staff. Basically you're either being foolhardy at best or you're dumb at worst to pull such a stunt, with the possibility of being both.



How would you shut down a furry convention without putting serious risk to yourself or making hotel staff paranoid?


----------



## Rukario (Sep 24, 2021)

WolfKiller said:


> How would you shut down a furry convention without putting serious risk to yourself or making hotel staff paranoid?


Accuse the head of the convention that they donated to Trump.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 25, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Because that counts as a terrorist threat and if caught will net you serious fucking time behind bars. There are better ways to shut down sexual degenerates and their ilk than to put serious risk to yourself and general paranoia in innocent hotel staff. Basically you're either being foolhardy at best or you're dumb at worst to pull such a stunt, with the possibility of being both.


Perhaps I should elaborate.

What I mean is there's enough tard rage in all corners of Furry that this risk, I would think, would gleefully be ignored in order to score points on whatever the 'other team' is. I'm not suggesting that people would do this -just- because they think furries are icky.

Well. I think oldschool /b/ probably would have, but that's special.


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 25, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Perhaps I should elaborate.
> 
> What I mean is there's enough tard rage in all corners of Furry that this risk, I would think, would gleefully be ignored in order to score points on whatever the 'other team' is. I'm not suggesting that people would do this -just- because they think furries are icky.
> 
> Well. I think oldschool /b/ probably would have, but that's special.


There is a factor to all of this that some folks don’t consider — the bigger, more established cons have a better capability for weathering these kinds of storms. My specifics are rumor, but cons that get entrenched in a location have the ability to build strong relationships with their host cities that can allow them access to resources that new cons don’t get.

Anthrocon, for example, has an insane relationship with the City of Pittsburgh. This goes so far that, as far as rumors go, when the event received a bomb threat, the local FBI got involved. They have three different police forces on site at the convention, in addition to convention center security, and AC security.

Midwest Fur Fest, on the other hand, so the rumors go, has line items in their budget for mob bribes because it’s Chicago, and if you want your event to go smoothly, you have to grease the right palms. Beyond that, their relationship with Rosemont is strong enough that they have also survived numerous threats to the event.


----------



## Realhat (Sep 25, 2021)

Sparkles Wolf, the person who previously said that Cheyenne has so many bomb threats that it made them move away from the city, quickly pivoted to accusing Furever West of faking the threat for financial reasons (which appears to be based on a misinterpretation of the official cancellation message).  And now another voice is chiming in to back them up.





Archive

I have no idea if what they say is true, of course.  One would hope law enforcement would be involved in the case of a bomb threat, but it's also entirely possible that the people running this thing are either ACAB types who don't want anything to do with police, or just generally incompetent and didn't realize this should be reported.



Spoiler: The people running this thing






From the con website.  Five names, three pictures, unclear which text applies to which picture.  Haven't bothered to dig in to any of these.


----------



## LurkerDog (Sep 26, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Sparkles Wolf, the person who previously said that Cheyenne has so many bomb threats that it made them move away from the city, quickly pivoted to accusing Furever West of faking the threat for financial reasons (which appears to be based on a misinterpretation of the official cancellation message).  And now another voice is chiming in to back them up.
> 
> View attachment 2569180
> Archive
> ...


I heard this con popping up and kept my eye on it.

The website is poorly made with little to no information regarding the event at all. The telegram chat they have is pretty much an echo chamber as well with little to no information about the event in there either. They planned to start the convention next year, but a quick look shows they haven't put a single thought into the convention other than the venue and name. Faking a bomb threat because they have no finances for the convention, especially after seeing what they look like, yeah. It's very plausible.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 26, 2021)

round robin said:


> Jesus, is it really this easy? Makes me wonder why trolls dont just bomb threat every con if that's all it takes to get them shut down now.



Committing literal domestic terrorism that invariably gets the FBI and HS quietly investigating until they find and throw you in federal prison to inconvenience a few furries. Based, but not in the good way.


----------



## WolfKiller (Sep 26, 2021)

Rukario said:


> Accuse the head of the convention that they donated to Trump.



Donations over $200 are a matter of public record, but I like the idea of accusing someone of being a closeted Trump supporter.  That could be fun.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Sep 26, 2021)

Can anyone tell me the story of this convention I just heard about this but I haven't heard anything on it about twitter since I'm uber blocked from posting on twitter for being le right wing extremist.




Realhat said:


> Sparkles Wolf, the person who previously said that Cheyenne has so many bomb threats that it made them move away from the city, quickly pivoted to accusing Furever West of faking the threat for financial reasons (which appears to be based on a misinterpretation of the official cancellation message).  And now another voice is chiming in to back them up.
> 
> View attachment 2569180
> Archive
> ...


Nevermind I already think they embezzled funds dash con 2.0 folks. But somehow even more pathetic


----------



## billydero (Sep 26, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> There is a factor to all of this that some folks don’t consider — the bigger, more established cons have a better capability for weathering these kinds of storms. My specifics are rumor, but cons that get entrenched in a location have the ability to build strong relationships with their host cities that can allow them access to resources that new cons don’t get.
> 
> Anthrocon, for example, has an insane relationship with the City of Pittsburgh. This goes so far that, as far as rumors go, when the event received a bomb threat, the local FBI got involved. They have three different police forces on site at the convention, in addition to convention center security, and AC security.
> 
> Midwest Fur Fest, on the other hand, so the rumors go, has line items in their budget for mob bribes because it’s Chicago, and if you want your event to go smoothly, you have to grease the right palms. Beyond that, their relationship with Rosemont is strong enough that they have also survived numerous threats to the event.


I bet the conversation gets interesting when someone joins the Pittsburgh city government in any role that touches on conventions. “Here’s all you need to know new meat - Anthrocons a event for dogfuckers, child molesters, SJW loonies and militant trannies but it keeps the lights on and our public works department funded so go with it.”

I think it’s interesting to see our culture has gone from one where you used to be able to read a burlesque show because the girls are wearing pasties instead of bras and underboob used to be forbidden, to a world where if the Anthrocon staff was outed as a pedophile ring, the government of Pittsburgh would hesitate before canceling the event and ask “well let’s not be so hasty, we are talking 2 million dollars.“


----------



## Realhat (Sep 26, 2021)

Don't you think that "taking it seriously" would involve contacting the police...?  No?  Oh, okay.

I'd love for this to blow up (figuratively) but I don't think it will.  The people behind the con aren't addressing the accusations at all, and with only a couple of people pushing them the issue will likely die out.  We may never know whether the threat was real.

They had a one-day gathering in a park in Cheyenne, to vaguely replace the con.  Turnout was small.


Spoiler: Park photo









Can't expect much other than locals to show up to something like that, so I'm sure attendance at the actual con would have been higher, but still this looks pretty darn small.  It's not hard to believe that the con might have been upside down financially.




Spoiler: Pun






I get it.  Ha.  I secretly enjoy this more than I should.


----------



## Foxx (Oct 10, 2021)

Alamo City Furry Invasion is going on right now in Texas. Nothing crazy appears to be going on so far, though Twitch streamer Erobb showed up for a bit. https://www.twitch.tv/erobb221/v/1172056065

But this just popped up on my feed, a vendor claiming that another vender next to them is openly selling cub artwork books and arguing with attendees about why it's okay.






			https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1447019088274939904
		









						Cass is Brewin' Suits 🎃 Vending @ ACFI 🪡 on Twitter: "Nothing like …
					

archived 10 Oct 2021 03:44:40 UTC




					archive.md
				




Any guesses to who it may be?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 10, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Any guesses to who it may be?


This person named two vendors, which I assume they pulled off the con's vendor map. I have no idea who they are.


----------



## Foxx (Oct 10, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> This person named two vendors, which I assume they pulled off the con's vendor map. I have no idea who they are.
> View attachment 2612357


Checked the map and that appears to be the case. CassMutt is 'That one Pink Dog Studios' , under dealers den 1 https://www.furryinvasion.org/our-current-vendors

However, they just said on their twitter that its M&T Comics which matches up to the map.





			https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1447055022693494786
		









						Cass is Brewin' Suits 🎃 Vending @ ACFI 🪡 on Twitter: "M&T actually …
					

archived 10 Oct 2021 04:34:44 UTC




					archive.md
				




I found some stuff for M&T, though I don't see anything that would point towards cub stuff. They have a twitter thats inactive, facebook and a website that looks like its out of the late 90's.
Website: https://archive.ph/VprvP
Twitter: https://archive.md/UYeDQ
FB: Can't archive

Wondering if they will say anything further.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 10, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Checked the map and that appears to be the case. CassMutt is 'That one Pink Dog Studios' , under dealers den 1 https://www.furryinvasion.org/our-current-vendors
> 
> However, they just said on their twitter that its M&T Comics which matches up to the map.
> View attachment 2612434
> ...


He's literally just a retailer, like a card and comic shop type guy. He's selling other people's books and comics. As far as I can tell everything on his catalog is a genuine printed book or comic from some furry publishing house.


----------



## Foxx (Oct 10, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> He's literally just a retailer, like a card and comic shop type guy. He's selling other people's books and comics. As far as I can tell everything on his catalog is a genuine printed book or comic from some furry publishing house.


Ah, that makes sense. I'm not familiar with the furry literature/comics side of things, I thought he drew the comics. I checked his site again and catalog of stuff he sells. I don't recognize any names, but nothing really stands out.
Cass says that he has been a vendor at other places without selling Cub stuff before.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 10, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I'm not familiar with the furry literature/comics side of things, I thought he drew the comics. I checked his site again and catalog of stuff he sells. I don't recognize any names, but nothing really stands out.
> Cass says that he has been a vendor at other places without selling Cub stuff before.
> View attachment 2612503


He sells XXXenophile comics, which are some of the oldest furry porn comics out there. It's stuff you could buy in any seedy comic book store in the 90s. Considering how overdramatic furries are, the chances of this being some fag overreacting to random shit a dude is re-selling from some publisher is high.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Oct 10, 2021)

Foxx said:


> CassMutt is 'That one Pink Dog Studios


CassMutt is a Cow , known for scamming/harrassing her customers



			https://twitter.com/tricksterburd/status/1328929449857921024?lang=en
		


drew porn for kids, traces art, sucide baits, the usual furry degeneracy









						Cassmutt Logic
					

We do not condone any death threats nor negative action towards Cassmutt. This blog exists to try to...




					cassmuttlogic.tumblr.com
				




Abusing furry clout to drive out jilted ex lovers 






						Trello
					

Organize anything, together. Trello is a collaboration tool that organizes your projects into boards. In one glance, know what's being worked on, who's working on what, and where something is in a process.




					trello.com
				



(take with salt, this bitch dates crazy too)

more dumb drama shit


Chromatic Collector said:


> CassMutt is once again throwing herself neck deep into the drama



and fakes being disabled/wheelchair bound on and off, most recent was "ovarian cyst" from 2019 (supposedly only 2 months), below is current continued claims of "disability" 



			https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1411461001938046976
		


is there cub porn? maybe. Is she more than likely just out to get an older fan run out of the fandom space using twitter? more probably.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 10, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> CassMutt is a Cow , known for scamming/harrassing her customers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not forget her drawing beastiality YCHs for money back in the day, having a 2 year old fursuit queue now and prioritizing premades because she is broke, outright refuses refunds to her clients currently because of her income, changed her TOS after a client spoke out about wanting a refund and her denying them to reflect that client can't get a refund or they'd break TOS, planning a BLFC vacation this year yet can't refund any clients or finish any client work for months...

Edit to also include that she has commissioned a lot of art as well, some ranging into the hundreds while also claiming they can't afford rent, bills, refunds, etc.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Oct 11, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Alamo City Furry Invasion is going on right now in Texas. Nothing crazy appears to be going on so far, though Twitch streamer Erobb showed up for a bit. https://www.twitch.tv/erobb221/v/1172056065
> 
> But this just popped up on my feed, a vendor claiming that another vender next to them is openly selling cub artwork books and arguing with attendees about why it's okay.
> 
> ...


No guesses on who they may be- too many suspects. However, the owner of Inkedfur is also a vendor at ACFI apparently.

The owner of inked fur is Sangie Nativus ( real name  James Christopher Hoyt)  and is a convicted pedophile. They are apparently connected with snakething from the kero/zoosadist leaks.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 11, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> CassMutt is a Cow , known for scamming/harrassing her customers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also have a murrsuit account on Twitter. She tries to make it seem like it's a different person. No, not a different character like some suiters do. A whole different person suiting as a character

https://archive.md/k2EhU


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 11, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> No guesses on who they may be- too many suspects. However, the owner of Inkedfur is also a vendor at ACFI apparently.
> 
> The owner of inked fur is Sangie Nativus ( real name  James Christopher Hoyt)  and is a convicted pedophile. They are apparently connected with snakething from the kero/zoosadist leaks.


I went to that con a couple years back I have to say it was a complete and utter joke my dude.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Oct 11, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> They also have a murrsuit account on Twitter. She tries to make it seem like it's a different person. No, not a different character like some suiters do. A whole different person suiting as a character
> 
> https://archive.md/k2EhU


if true, then big! 

can you prove it? i know what her fursuit work and face look like, not her ass and tits. if so, does it push her to thread status alongside the drama/faking? thanks


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 11, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> if true, then big!
> 
> can you prove it? i know what her fursuit work and face look like, not her ass and tits. if so, does it push her to thread status alongside the drama/faking? thanks


Well, I tried to connect the dots a while back, dunno if this helps or not:






						Furry Fandom and Drama General
					

What the fuck is this autism?   You're some spastic that used to write for a group that enjoys dog fucking and shitting in diapers, there is no us.  Us sounds like commie speak to me.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 11, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> if true, then big!
> 
> can you prove it? i know what her fursuit work and face look like, not her ass and tits. if so, does it push her to thread status alongside the drama/faking? thanks


There are quite a few links back to the Scarlett account being hers. (Archive never works for me, sorry :/)



Spoiler: Proof



First off, she had created a black, red and white fennec fox character. There was a period of time where she in fact did own this suit and eventually sold it after the debacle with her ex. Reviewing old accounts of this old character shows a lot of the exact same habits, especially when considering that she did own this character for a period of time.
https://twitter.com/eclipsefennec https://www.furaffinity.net/user/eclipsefennec/ https://www.furaffinity.net/view/20182136/
Please take note how Cassmutt is the main artist for the character.
Compare this to the Scarlett Vixen character and the behaviors across both twitters.
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1004372224403312642?s=20 
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1018385309514416128?s=20 (Proof she has another account, yet has no SFW twitter for this account), She begins to retweet tweets from Cassmutt without having solidified her as her fursuit maker, 
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1120779411752505344?s=20 (officially commissions cass for a mini partial in april 2019) The Trello card was created Nov 29, 2019. https://trello.com/c/W6gkeLXx/11-scarlett-vixen Concept art is also Cassmutt's art. She had never added a trello card to her now deleted art queue regarding this person meaning she made this design for someone without pay as far as we know.
She then continues to retweet posts from cass and her business account. https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1120821356306632704?s=20
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1121127554037899264?s=20 Materials ordered, yet trello card not made? 
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1129863371547848705?s=20 She receives her tail before the mini partial is complete? Convenient pickup option. Why would she allow a customer to pick up an unfinished suit? 
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1206641850683019264?s=20 Paid for paws, yet isn't getting paws with the head?  (Still has never gotten paws to this day and was removed from the trello card, meaning Cass basically stole this person's money by not delivering the paws and still accepting the money.)
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1442370817044533252?s=20 https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1437923602901331970?s=20 Exact same bedsheets. https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1435552737924554759?s=20 https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1428347764757262339?s=20
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1212964601823842304?s=20 Attending PDFC only at night, aka after the dealers den closes since Cass was vending PDFC.
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1215299442644905984?s=20 Back to @ChromaticCollectors post about the mega milk shirt. Scarlett has one and Cass has drawn her fursona wearing one.
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1232377588120608768?s=20 Her tattoo is visible here. https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1104784717486841857?s=20 Cross reference to Cass's tattoo its the exact same one. https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1240138508766937088?s=20 Another view of the same tattoo on Scarlett.
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1260803011057553408?s=20 Starts talking about a caribou character she's with.  https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1298034327352045568?s=20 Suit isn't finished huh?
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1348354747799990272?s=20 Plugging the fursuit maker again.
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1363931410986278912?s=20 Lost a family member? https://mobile.twitter.com/cassmutt/status/1360680412629004290 So did she. At the same exact time.
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1393319280645607426?s=20 Marshall shown with her for the first time.
https://web.archive.org/web/20201025062600/https://trello.com/b/tJK8PdWl/fursuit-queue 





						Trello
					

Organize anything, together. Trello is a collaboration tool that organizes your projects into boards. In one glance, know what's being worked on, who's working on what, and where something is in a process.




					web.archive.org
				



Now I unfortunately cannot get this to load on any devices of mine, however I do know for a fact that Marshall was listed on her fursuit trello and removed this year. She normally marked cards requesting refunds as stating such, however this one she straight up archived. This was prior to the art of scarlett and marshall coming out. I have dug all I can to find the archived card, but I believe she has deleted it to hide it. (Which she does not do for any card.)
https://twitter.com/ScarlettVixen/status/1442994129613385731?s=20 Suddenly struggling with income, just like Cassmutt. Selling her suit and sending it with Cass to conventions to sell.



Take what you will with all of this information. 
TLDR:
Cass has talked about her "secret account" before, I believe around Feb/March 2020 though I'm struggling to find that in her thousands of tweets. Scarlett also has the exact same traumas as Cassmutt, attends the same cons as Cassmutt (PDFC, SCMC, FC), has the same bedsheets as Cassmutt, Has the same tattoo as Cassmutt, never received their handpaws and was okay with that, Mysterious Marshall Bou archived/deleted from trello mid 2021 before couple art is posted. Same family member deaths, same income hardships, ect.


----------



## Lion (Oct 17, 2021)

a week until BLFC 2021 and two months until MFF and someone found out DHC is vending at both cons.

there’s already a shitstorm brewing on twitter because of it. 


			https://twitter.com/sarahcatfursuit/status/1449750813082103810?s=21
		



			https://twitter.com/fursonapins/status/1449783478363377669?s=21
		



			https://twitter.com/tartiicat/status/1449780082113921028?s=21
		



edit: i’m on mobile so archiving is annoying but i doubt they’re going to delete these tweets anytime soon


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 17, 2021)

This is the 93 page document being posted on twitter about the guy:


----------



## Foxx (Oct 17, 2021)

Lion said:


> a week until BLFC 2021 and two months until MFF and someone found out DHC is vending at both cons.
> 
> there’s already a shitstorm brewing on twitter because of it.
> 
> ...


Archived for ya:








						Sarahcat Fursuits on Twitter: "Hey @FurFest, I hope you will reconsid…
					

archived 17 Oct 2021 18:36:17 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Fursona Pins ® ✨ MFF Dealer Den on Twitter: "Dear @FurFest @BiggestLi…
					

archived 17 Oct 2021 18:41:49 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Tartii @ MFF! 🦖🎂❄ on Twitter: "Really, *really* stressing out about…
					

archived 17 Oct 2021 18:44:05 UTC




					archive.md
				




DHC is currently listed on the BLFC dealers list, I can't find the list for MFF unless it just got released to dealers for now. BLFC is only a few days away so I'm unsure if anything will happen.


----------



## Lion (Oct 17, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Archived for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sarahcat posted the listing she got from mff as a vendor.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 17, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> This is the 93 page document being posted on twitter about the guy:


A 95 page pdf? Why can't they just call the police on pedophiles and dogfuckers like normal people would?


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 17, 2021)

Lion said:


> a week until BLFC 2021 and two months until MFF and someone found out DHC is vending at both cons.
> 
> there’s already a shitstorm brewing on twitter because of it.
> 
> ...


And of course all the call-outs are made by people with a suitmaking business themselves


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Oct 18, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> And of course all the call-outs are made by people with a suitmaking business themselves


Larger furry artists don't see other artists as competition. If anything they worry that if they don't proactively call each other out it'll look bad on them.

Also I'd like to mention once again that InkedFur, a convicted pedophile is also on the dealers list.

People are also trying to get Toggle (zooier than thou podcast) banned  without any success. They're also trying to get the hypnotist dogfucker banned. So we shall see.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 18, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> Also I'd like to mention once again that InkedFur, a convicted pedophile is also on the dealers list.
> 
> People are also trying to get Toggle (zooier than thou podcast) banned without any success. They're also trying to get the hypnotist dogfucker banned. So we shall see.


What the actual fuck.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 18, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> Larger furry artists don't see other artists as competition. If anything they worry that if they don't proactively call each other out it'll look bad on them.


We talking about fursuits that can go for literal thousands, not some weekend fap scribble for a fiddy, I don't think my tinfoil hat is on too tight yet.


----------



## round robin (Oct 18, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> Larger furry artists don't see other artists as competition. If anything they worry that if they don't proactively call each other out it'll look bad on them.


Full time furry artists absolutely see other artists as competition, it's why there's been ever-increasing calls to unionize the furry art scene so they don't keep getting undercut by their competition and so they can set the prices on furry smut. Look at the reactions they have any time an artist is "called out" for charging ridiculous rates for commissions.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 18, 2021)

words words words and it's all shit that happened in 2011.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 18, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> Larger furry artists don't see other artists as competition. If anything they worry that if they don't proactively call each other out it'll look bad on them.


Digging a bit further, it seems like at least one of the faggots has it out for her. There's ORIGINAL CHARACTUR DONUT STEAL drama over on another suitmaker's Twitter, calling out DHC for copying her design. As if all these rainbow barf sparkle creatures don't look the same anyway.



			https://twitter.com/phoenixwuff/status/1449092047768457216?s=20
		


On the same thread, we get some coping, which seems to me like those recent call-outs are some hamfisted attempts at defrauding DoesHurtCanine.


			https://twitter.com/phoenixwuff/status/1449454824437649412?s=20
		


Archive








						💜Phoenix💜 on Twitter: "Yoooo new Fawkes just dropped lmfaooooo… "
					

archived 18 Oct 2021 14:36:16 UTC




					archive.md
				











						💜Phoenix💜 on Twitter: "Yeah I have a feeling that's to say my fursu…
					

archived 18 Oct 2021 14:40:16 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Foxx (Oct 18, 2021)

MFF has released their dealer's den list publicly and DHC is no longer listed, though the comments are questioning whether DHC backed out or if MFF dropped them.


			https://twitter.com/FurFest/status/1450105978544852998
		









						Dealers Den — Midwest FurFest
					






					www.furfest.org
				




They are still on BLFC's list though.

Someone also reached out to MFF's dealer's team before this and apparently got a reply saying that they were not aware of the allegations. Not sure if that's actually the case though.





			https://twitter.com/Glitzy_Fox/status/1449801495684190210
		




Foxiest said:


> They're also trying to get the hypnotist dogfucker banned. So we shall see.


I'm also wondering how this will go, but afaik, nobody knows what their real name is nor what they look like, so I don't think anything will happen unless they are stupid enough to use the same name as they have been using online.

Archives








						Midwest FurFest 🌻 on Twitter: "The Midwest FurFest up-to-date dealer…
					

archived 18 Oct 2021 15:03:59 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Dealers Den — Midwest FurFest
					

archived 18 Oct 2021 15:06:46 UTC




					archive.md
				



https://archive.md/8RtM8


----------



## omori (Oct 18, 2021)

When DHC put her response out she worded it like everyone else was competition and every maker denied this because it came from her mouth. Fast forward some time to when lilnasx showed interest in getting a suit as a joke and responded to sarahcat, the same person here bringing up DHC vending at conventions. _Everyone _tore into her because she was taking the limelight from a poc (read black) maker and nearly ran her off twitter.

Didn’t matter tho because lilnas ended up getting a made in China bootleg which pissed everyone off. But yeah this whole “we don’t see others as competitors!” is absolute horseshit when one person gets offered the chance to get ahead. Crabs in a bucket and all that.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 18, 2021)

round robin said:


> unionize the furry art scene


Bwaahahahaha.  

“Canine Cock-smiths, Local Union No. 69”


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 18, 2021)

The Tenacious Unicorn Ranch has announced that it's going to be at BLFC and that they're this year's charity.

Seems a very last minute decision and they're still not named on the con's website. The drama potential may be epic.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 18, 2021)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> The Tenacious Unicorn Ranch has announced that it's going to be at BLFC and that they're this year's charity.
> 
> Seems a very last minute decision and they're still not named on the con's website. The drama potential may be epic.


I wonder how long the troon armor can withstand the legal ramifications of signing up as a charity when they are a for-profit organization, that's just tax fraud lol

And didn't they do this at another con already, or am I mixing them up and this IS the con they plan to pull this?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> The Tenacious Unicorn Ranch has announced that it's going to be at BLFC and that they're this year's charity.
> 
> Seems a very last minute decision and they're still not named on the con's website. The drama potential may be epic.


Seeing the ranch full of troons I'm going to imagine the con is going to be filled to the brim with boring furry bugmen and troons galore. 


Desumorphine said:


> I wonder how long the troon armor can withstand the legal ramifications of signing up as a charity when they are a for-profit organization, that's just tax fraud lol
> 
> And didn't they do this at another con already, or am I mixing them up and this IS the con they plan to pull this?


I mean knowing these people they will find some scheme around it then some heroic alt furry type (I'm being hopeful) decides to call the IRS for shits and giggles and the ranch goes down for tax fraud.


JethroTullamore said:


> Bwaahahahaha.
> 
> “Canine Cock-smiths, Local Union No. 69”


The fact furry artists argue we need a union is more evidence that we should look into euthanasia.


round robin said:


> Full time furry artists absolutely see other artists as competition, it's why there's been ever-increasing calls to unionize the furry art scene so they don't keep getting undercut by their competition and so they can set the prices on furry smut. Look at the reactions they have any time an artist is "called out" for charging ridiculous rates for commissions.


The irony should be this. You get what you pay for with furry art some people want to spend thousands on well drawn dog cock and diaper fetish porn. The argument for unionization is coming from shit tier people making shit tier art getting out done by some random autist or teenage girl who decided to buy how to draw furries booklet.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Oct 18, 2021)

round robin said:


> Full time furry artists absolutely see other artists as competition, it's why there's been ever-increasing calls to unionize the furry art scene so they don't keep getting undercut by their competition and so they can set the prices on furry smut. Look at the reactions they have any time an artist is "called out" for charging ridiculous rates for commissions.


If it's the artists protecting themselves against the interests of customers, you can't really call it a union. By my understanding, labor unions exist to represent employees in contract/compensation disputes against their employers. If the artists themselves seek to band together to impose an artificial price floor, I believe the technically correct term is "cartel." Of course, the downside of being definitionally correct is that it doesn't sound nearly as good on Bird App.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 18, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Seeing the ranch full of troons I'm going to imagine the con is going to be filled to the brim with boring furry bugmen and troons galore.


That sounds like every furry convention since 2016.


----------



## round robin (Oct 18, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> If it's the artists protecting themselves against the interests of customers, you can't really call it a union. By my understanding, labor unions exist to represent employees in contract/compensation disputes against their employers. If the artists themselves seek to band together to impose an artificial price floor, I believe the technically correct term is "cartel." Of course, the downside of being definitionally correct is that it doesn't sound nearly as good on Bird App.


I think the de facto term they propose is "guild" but I could see furries thinking they're bad mofos for belonging to a "cartel." Maybe it'll make it easier for the FBI to come down on them.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That sounds like every furry convention since 2016.


Ehh the troon shit really came into fruition around 2017-2019 to be quite honest.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Oct 18, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I wonder how long the troon armor can withstand the legal ramifications of signing up as a charity when they are a for-profit organization, that's just tax fraud lol
> 
> And didn't they do this at another con already, or am I mixing them up and this IS the con they plan to pull this?


You're correct. This is not the first furry convention the Ranch was the featured charity for; they were also the charity for DenFur 2021, which happened in late August:




(archive)

I remember there being a LOT of backlash from other furries for DenFur choosing the Ranch (as opposed to say, pretty much any other charity that could actually use the money), but it happened anyway, and if this tweet is accurate, the Ranch received $16,000 from DenFur over this:



(archive)

I mentioned this earlier in the thread, but there's some extremely concerning nepotism going on in order to feature the Ranch for a convention, let alone MULTIPLE events in only a few months.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Oct 18, 2021)

I browse a few big name artists and I haven't really heard of any calls for them to form any kind of furry art union. The most I see is the occasional circlejerk encouragement of 'ooooh you are worth so much more than that don't put your prices so low' and so on. Seeing furries try to form an art cartel would be amusing.

On the topic of the latest transformers crowdfund scam it seems that Gibes made the announcement on their personal twitter rather than on the official tranch twitter which seems a little unusual. They also made mention that they're 'one of' the sponsored charities there rather than being the sole one.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> You're correct. This is not the first furry convention the Ranch was the featured charity for; they were also the charity for DenFur 2021, which happened in late August:
> View attachment 2637083
> (archive)
> 
> ...


The more I look into this the more I wonder if this troon ranch is just a tax fraud scheme for trannies.


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 18, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The more I look into this the more I wonder if this troon ranch is just a tax fraud scheme for trannies.


Considering their previous GFM got like $100k... (and I think that was before they claimed they were incorporated as a nonprofit).


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 18, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The more I look into this the more I wonder if this troon ranch is just a tax fraud scheme for trannies.


Which one of these cult communes isn't?


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 18, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> You're correct. This is not the first furry convention the Ranch was the featured charity for; they were also the charity for DenFur 2021, which happened in late August:


Oh yeah, DenFur it was, I knew I spotted the troon ranch in a similar scenario before!



Pinball 2000 said:


> I remember there being a LOT of backlash from other furries for DenFur choosing the Ranch (as opposed to say, pretty much any other charity that could actually use the money), but it happened anyway, and if this tweet is accurate, the Ranch received $16,000 from DenFur over this:


I have a particular hatred for people that leech off of good causes. These people are the exact reason why everybody sees trans folk as delusional faggots that use their flag-status as an excuse to never change their degenerate behavior. Throw in impersonating charities and the obvious nepotism and you got a win on the worst fruit machine ever built.


----------



## Lion (Oct 18, 2021)

how did the tranch even get 501 3(c)? it’s not a non profit org like all the other animal rescues cons tend to host for the charities. it’s just a bunch of larping cottagecore troons


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 18, 2021)

Lion said:


> how did the tranch even get 501 3(c)? it’s not a non profit org like all the other animal rescues cons tend to host for the charities. it’s just a bunch of larping cottagecore troons


They have two corporations. The one registered as for profit, and the one registered as a nonprofit. It's not like it's hard to register a charity, you basically just have to be good at navigating bureaucracy. The challenge comes in surviving an audit if the government thinks you're cheating them out of their tax dollars, or wants to make an example of you politically.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 18, 2021)

Shaka Brah said:


> They have two corporations. The one registered as for profit, and the one registered as a nonprofit. It's not like it's hard to register a charity, you basically just have to be good at navigating bureaucracy. The challenge comes in surviving an audit if the government thinks you're cheating them out of their tax dollars, or wants to make an example of you politically.


Unless they were smart enough to like, I dunno, register a PO box company in Delaware, wouldn't both companies being in the same space (i.e, the ranch) be a massive conflict tho? I am not familiar with tax laws but I cannot imagine this holding up in court if someone reports them unless they can prove that the money super-serious didn't benefit themselves.

"Yes, our charity benefits troons! ...we are troons, so it's fine, right?"


----------



## Shaka Brah (Oct 18, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Unless they were smart enough to like, I dunno, register a PO box company in Delaware, wouldn't both companies being in the same space (i.e, the ranch) be a massive conflict tho? I am not familiar with tax laws but I cannot imagine this holding up in court if someone reports them unless they can prove that the money super-serious didn't benefit themselves.
> 
> "Yes, our charity benefits troons! ...we are troons, so it's fine, right?"


Them being punished for charity fraud is contingent on them actually being investigated for charity fraud. That's the optimistic part here, unfortunately.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Oct 19, 2021)

round robin said:


> Full time furry artists absolutely see other artists as competition, it's why there's been ever-increasing calls to unionize the furry art scene so they don't keep getting undercut by their competition and so they can set the prices on furry smut. Look at the reactions they have any time an artist is "called out" for charging ridiculous rates for commissions.


I probably should have worded that better. To clarify, the top *fursuit* artists have more business than they can handle. There isn't an issue for them when it comes to competing for money/business. But I suppose if it's an issue of competing for attention and getting jealous of one another's success.... that would be more likely. 

Inkedfur was also quietly removed from the dealers den for mff. Im sure there are more shitty people in there though.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Oct 20, 2021)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> The Tenacious Unicorn Ranch has announced that it's going to be at BLFC and that they're this year's charity.
> 
> Seems a very last minute decision and they're still not named on the con's website. The drama potential may be epic.


I knew the trans community was taking over the fandom (and LGBT discourse in general), but they finally climbed the ranks. A politically motivated business is managing to get away with calling themselves a "charity" and infiltrate bigger cons. There's always been drama and such, but I still find this bizarre.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Oct 20, 2021)

It looks like Chise didn't forget about her vanity fair after all, after spending the good part of the year shilling the jab all day on Twitter:



			https://twitter.com/hmhowlfest/status/1450869614217412612?s=21


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 21, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I knew the trans community was taking over the fandom (and LGBT discourse in general), but they finally climbed the ranks. A politically motivated business is managing to get away with calling themselves a "charity" and infiltrate bigger cons. There's always been drama and such, but I still find this bizarre.


I've seen friends that were just Gay end up claiming to be trans after not even giving off a hint that they thought that way. I ended up being real with one of them, and asked them if that is really something they want to do, they hesitated and said they really didn't know but it felt right. Told them sometimes a feeling isn't something you should go on. it ended up coming out that the reason they thought they wanted it was because they ended up getting depressed and lonely and the only ones that seemed to "care" about him were  the activists he hung around ( most of which aren't even trans or gay ), and they started planting seeds in their mind that mutilating themselves to be "Woman" was the only way they would ever be happy. Its one reason I don't give two craps about the trans movement cause of the manipulation they do to vulnerable people. If it was so great, why are people deleting themselves after getting surgery, and its not because of bullying.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Oct 21, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> It looks like Chise didn't forget about her vanity fair after all, after spending the good part of the year shilling the jab all day on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/hmhowlfest/status/1450869614217412612?s=21


Still a good year or so away, but I'm definitely looking forward to this one. The social justice focus has the potential for such drama, and taking the policing of who is and isn't allowed to attend based on petty political slapfights in the fandom to a whole new level.

Also, I know this sort of thing is to be expected because everyone involved in this is an idpol obsessed radical-liberal anarcho-lefty extremist of some flavor or another, but Jesus christ guys, could you even be more blatant with the anarcho-communist colors in the graphic design? If I saw this out of the corner of my eye and didn't read it, I'd mistake it for propaganda made by some radical political group. Did their promotional material always have this sort of branding? I definitely don't remember if it did and it mentions a "new look", so...

I mean seriously, Just look at this shit, what's next, are they gonna add the generic raised fist, but make it a paw?





archive


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 21, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Still a good year or so away, but I'm definitely looking forward to this one. The social justice focus has the potential for such drama, and taking the policing of who is and isn't allowed to attend based on petty political slapfights in the fandom to a whole new level.
> 
> Also, I know this sort of thing is to be expected because everyone involved in this is an idpol obsessed radical-liberal anarcho-lefty extremist of some flavor or another, but Jesus christ guys, could you even be more blatant with the anarcho-communist colors in the graphic design? If I saw this out of the corner of my eye and didn't read it, I'd mistake it for propaganda made by some radical political group. Did their promotional material always have this sort of branding? I definitely don't remember if it did and it mentions a "new look", so...
> 
> ...


Red, black and white do not fill me with the feeling it's going to be a fun time camping. And I _like_ camping.

With that sort of marketing material, I fully expect Furry Jason Vorhees to make an appearance.


----------



## OkiiManko (Oct 21, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Red, black and white do not fill me with the feeling it's going to be a fun time camping. And I _like_ camping.
> 
> With that sort of marketing material, I fully expect Furry Jason Vorhees to make an appearance.


He prefers to be called Carpet Samples


----------



## sex haver (Oct 21, 2021)

OkiiManko said:


> He prefers to be called Carpet Samples
> View attachment 2645545


Don't steal my thunder, prick.


----------



## OkiiManko (Oct 21, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Don't steal my thunder, prick.


is it true you fucked all the plushies you made you suit from?


----------



## sex haver (Oct 21, 2021)

OkiiManko said:


> is it true you fucked all the plushies you made you suit from?


What do you think my username refers to?


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Oct 21, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Still a good year or so away, but I'm definitely looking forward to this one. The social justice focus has the potential for such drama, and taking the policing of who is and isn't allowed to attend based on petty political slapfights in the fandom to a whole new level.
> 
> Also, I know this sort of thing is to be expected because everyone involved in this is an idpol obsessed radical-liberal anarcho-lefty extremist of some flavor or another, but Jesus christ guys, could you even be more blatant with the anarcho-communist colors in the graphic design? If I saw this out of the corner of my eye and didn't read it, I'd mistake it for propaganda made by some radical political group. Did their promotional material always have this sort of branding? I definitely don't remember if it did and it mentions a "new look", so...
> 
> ...


What is provoking some thunks for me is that this whole thing started off from a bunch of BIPOC autists doing a fundraiser and deciding that they were going to create the first BIPOC-led furry convention and Chise and other spent MONTHS touting that fact.

And now a year out from when they're supposedly going to make this shit show a reality and they seem to have completely dropped the "BIPOC-led con" identity entirely when you look at the Twitter account and these little teasers.

Curious.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 21, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> What is provoking some thunks for me is that this whole thing started off from a bunch of BIPOC autists doing a fundraiser and deciding that they were going to create the first BIPOC-led furry convention and Chise and other spent MONTHS touting that fact.
> 
> And now a year out from when they're supposedly going to make this shit show a reality and they seem to have completely dropped the "BIPOC-led con" identity entirely when you look at the Twitter account and these little teasers.
> 
> Curious.


whole thing was dropped because most of the team got replaced due to the drama. Pibbleking chased out nasfk for fucking trannies 24/7 without condoms and now pibbleking got kicked out because of manipulation for drug money. chise is the only super big person left really so I think they dropped it because of that.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 21, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> whole thing was dropped because most of the team got replaced due to the drama. Pibbleking chased out nasfk for fucking trannies 24/7 without condoms and now pibbleking got kicked out because of manipulation for drug money. chise is the only super big person left really so I think they dropped it because of that.


All in all it was a shitshow of narcissism, autism, and incompetence to why you're not going to see a BiPoc led con. Not to mention they risk violating civil rights laws as well as the fact the money went to everything but what it was supposed to. Didn't One of these people say they need money for rent but spent it all on a fursuit.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Oct 21, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> All in all it was a shitshow of narcissism, autism, and incompetence to why you're not going to see a BiPoc led con. Not to mention they risk violating civil rights laws as well as the fact the money went to everything but what it was supposed to. Didn't One of these people say they need money for rent but spent it all on a fursuit.


Yeah that was pibbleking. I forget if it was a fursuit like you said or just squandering it in general but they pretty much straight up lied, got caught, had a HILARIOUS meltdown and is currently trying to ooze their way back into the furry fandom.

EDIT: Fixing a dumb mistake


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 22, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Yeah that was pibbleking. I forget if it was a fursuit like you did or just squandering it in general but they pretty much straight up lied, got caught, had a HILARIOUS meltdown and is currently trying to ooze their way back into the furry fandom.


The sad fact is they will ooze their way back into the fandom I've seen it happen furries can forgive that shit but they won't forgive or forget the one furry who made a racist joke.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 22, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> All in all it was a shitshow of narcissism, autism, and incompetence to why you're not going to see a BiPoc led con. Not to mention they risk violating civil rights laws as well as the fact the money went to everything but what it was supposed to. Didn't One of these people say they need money for rent but spent it all on a fursuit.


that was pibbleking, yes, but you are correct as everyone else would agree. the negroids of the fandom are always put on a fucking pedestal, even those who are half black as well. they are all treated and pampered so much the narcissism and their coddled attitudes ooze out of everything they do. because of this, their interests clash, hence you see an autistic shit show.



RembrandtCourage said:


> Yeah that was pibbleking. I forget if it was a fursuit like you said or just squandering it in general but they pretty much straight up lied, got caught, had a HILARIOUS meltdown and is currently trying to ooze their way back into the furry fandom.
> 
> EDIT: Fixing a dumb mistake


it was debt for a fursuit (he's actually begged for money for fursuits in two previous circumstances as well if I recall from a video by LagoVirt, however, said video is taken down because niggers complained too much) and a car alongside the extra money she earned from that gofundme to buy acid. Also admitted to driving while on acid as well, dumb fucking bitch,


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 22, 2021)

Is that gay rapist furry still around or did he die


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 22, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Is that gay rapist furry still around or did he die


You’ll have to be more specific.


----------



## Linoone (Oct 22, 2021)

Is it just me or does this look like that antifa furry mascot that looks like it drawn by a 5 year old?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 22, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> that was pibbleking, yes, but you are correct as everyone else would agree. the negroids of the fandom are always put on a fucking pedestal, even those who are half black as well. they are all treated and pampered so much the narcissism and their coddled attitudes ooze out of everything they do. because of this, their interests clash, hence you see an autistic shit show.
> 
> 
> it was debt for a fursuit (he's actually begged for money for fursuits in two previous circumstances as well if I recall from a video by LagoVirt, however, said video is taken down because niggers complained too much) and a car alongside the extra money she earned from that gofundme to buy acid. Also admitted to driving while on acid as well, dumb fucking bitch,


Yeah I mean white leftist furries will put black or brown people on a pedestal because they think they can do no wrong even though they're just as retarded as white furries.


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 22, 2021)

Did this actually happen?

https://www.twitter.com/gordihyena/status/1451633496913448960
https://archive.md/wN0hz




https://archive.md/2hvOl
I wonder which exceptional individual this was. 

Also there's a literal bat(s?) flying around the convention. Video below.





Spoiler: Source



https://twitter.com/DanMakuDragon/status/1451645807103336452?s=20
https://archive.md/tYoLZ
https://twitter.com/Pyxisfox/status/1451634615492374534?s=20
https://archive.md/3TRuE
https://twitter.com/raspberrywah/status/1451586947982315523?s=20
https://archive.md/zCUHr


----------



## Racoober (Oct 22, 2021)

So the Tranch isn't the charity but they have a booth inside one of the main areas


----------



## sex haver (Oct 22, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> So the Tranch isn't the charity but they have a booth inside one of the main areas


They _are_ one of the charities.

Oddly enough BLFC doesn't seem to have a tweet about it, but  Gibes' twitter does. (Archive)


----------



## D.Va (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe BLFC operators had foresight to not say anything out loud. It's not equal status with Safe Haven, but their booth is somewhere special away from the dealer area for some reason.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 23, 2021)

There seems to be word of an incident at BLFC where 19 attendees jizzed over a pizza and left it in the hallway.
(archive)



Spoiler: Pizza in Question












He would appear to have eaten some of it as well.


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 23, 2021)

Binta? said:


> There seems to be word of an incident at BLFC where 19 members jizzed over a pizza
> (archive)
> View attachment 2651424
> View attachment 2651425







They put it in the hallway... and people were touching it... Multiple people have pinged the hotel and con and now people are mad because "the literal biohazard was removed so why bother" and because they are afraid of getting kicked out. Fucking furries, they never learn.
(Archive | Archive2)


----------



## S.C.U.D. (Oct 23, 2021)

It was Papa John's, so nothing of value was lost.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 23, 2021)

While looking for the pizza tweets, there's apparently been an alleged sexual assault as well.



(Tweet | Archive)

He then made a YouTube video about it, which has some pretty fucking based takes, including calling out the fact that the more rainbows a suiter has and the more slogans they shout, the more likely they are to be a "rapey" sexual predator. He even specifically uses a photo of Sparx's show, where he used the giant screen in the main ballroom to flash "TRANS RIGHTS" flags and slogans.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> While looking for the pizza tweets, there's apparently been an alleged sexual assault as well.
> View attachment 2651504
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought this was LagoVirt based on the voice. That's really unfortunate, and I hope he can recover quickly. Sexual assault is a huge problem in the fandom. I think in part it's enabled by the fact that furries never have to use their faces and can easily change their identities/literal masks.


----------



## retardmode99 (Oct 23, 2021)

Seems after some "heh stay mad!" cope tweets, he's deleting everything as he's obviously realised the scope of the backlash and repercussions of his actions. No doubt some of the 19 pizza cummers are gonna go into damage control mode and start in-fighting. This is gonna be juicy


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, there goes my plan to have leftover pizza for breakfast...


----------



## sex haver (Oct 23, 2021)

retardmode99 said:


> Seems after some "heh stay mad!" cope tweets, he's deleting everything as he's obviously realised the scope of the backlash and repercussions of his actions. No doubt some of the 19 pizza cummers are gonna go into damage control mode and start in-fighting. This is gonna be juicy
> 
> View attachment 2651545


Nah, he's just being a faggot and deleting the post to remove the criticism and the reference to leaving it in the hallway. He has already reposted it and is now backtracking, claiming they never left it in the hall, and has removed the tags to other people who came on it.




(Tweet | Archive)

Anything damning has probably already been deleted, but I also archived all of the Twitter profiles of the people tagged in the original post:

@jayfoxcat
@KuramaSoCalFox
@KooperShiba
@SmashVill
@WyattTheFox
@ArdynWolf
@ChewyTobacco (unconfirmed, but has replied to the latest post claiming to have been involved)

It's all apparently some kind of kink thing, I guess. I figured it was just some kind of spur of the moment joke or something, but they apparently planned this out and intentionally bought this pizza _just_ to group cum on it.



(Tweet | Archive)

Edit:

Another confirmed pizza cummer: @BadBullBento




(Tweet | Archive) (NSFW)



Spoiler: NSFW, uncropped


----------



## Zohti (Oct 23, 2021)

https://twitter.com/LionBubbleButt/status/1451964094920097797?t=6A24zSXoRKAJtFGAq7aZxQ&s=19
		










Spoiler: ??











sex haver said:


> Nah, he's just being a faggot and deleting the post to remove the criticism and the reference to leaving it in the hallway. He has already reposted it and is now backtracking, claiming they never left it in the hall, and has removed the tags to other people who came on it.
> 
> View attachment 2651585
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...


----------



## Lion (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> While looking for the pizza tweets, there's apparently been an alleged sexual assault as well.
> View attachment 2651504
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> ...



so he was so traumatized by the whole experience that he not only had the time to make a twitter thread about it and an almost 10 minute long video with shoddy editing about the experience? 

 

why not name drop the guy if he’s a sexual predator?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 23, 2021)

Binta? said:


> There seems to be word of an incident at BLFC where 19 attendees jizzed over a pizza and left it in the hallway.
> (archive)
> View attachment 2651424
> 
> ...


AAAAA!!!
Wherever that pizza (and even the box) was, don't touch it.
Bury it in the desert.
Wear gloves.

...someone please post some brain bleac here. I almost wan to drink some bleach now.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 23, 2021)

Lion said:


> so he was so traumatized by the whole experience that he not only had the time to make a twitter thread about it and an almost 10 minute long video with shoddy editing about the experience?
> 
> 
> 
> why not name drop the guy if he’s a sexual predator?


His idea was that he wanted to call attention to what he saw as a larger problem of the fandom which is, tl;dr how cumbrained it is. And how people won't respect boundaries and do shit like grab a stranger's junk without even asking if it's okay to do so. Less "hey kick this guy out" and more "my experience is a symptom of a HUGE issue I'm seeing in this fandom". 



sex haver said:


> While looking for the pizza tweets, there's apparently been an alleged sexual assault as well.
> View attachment 2651504
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> ...


And I don't think the guy's wrong. A lot of this shit comes off as surface level bullshit. We're more concerned with "rEsPeCt PrOnOuNs" and "Vote blue no matter who!" than common goddamn human decency. 

THat shit should all be second fiddle while we've got stuff like rampant sexual assault at cons, artists and fursuit makers ripping people off for thousands of dollars, and teens and kids getting groomed by cumbrained pedos. But I mean, as long as the teen says trans rights are human rights then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Oct 23, 2021)

It honestly sucks that happened to him, first off. Secondly he's been getting into mini debates with dipshit furries on twitter and his video post trying to accuse him of being negative about sex positive attitudes while he's trying to clarify what he said and defending himself, which is just another example of furries being fucking worthless. Dude also seems pretty naive about the fandom as well, especially when one of the modern founders was in it solely for the sex and did his damndest to sexualize it (mark merlino but I know others were involved). 

If by the grace of god he comes across this forum and this post my advice to you would be to get out of the furry fandom. There is no saving it, there is no chance at redemption, it's an endless death spiral of the mentally ill and sexually deranged. There are plenty of other hobbies and fandoms that are much better (though just as toxic, thanks modern internet) for you to be involved in. Final bit of advice is to NAME AND SHAME THAT MOLESTER. You're only helping him by keeping him anonymous, dumbass.

EDIT: Fuck this post is a mess


----------



## 4 gold chains (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Nah, he's just being a faggot and deleting the post to remove the criticism and the reference to leaving it in the hallway. He has already reposted it and is now backtracking, claiming they never left it in the hall, and has removed the tags to other people who came on it.
> 
> View attachment 2651585
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...



Some more people to add to that list:


Spoiler: Twitter: @BlaqpantheR30



Archive: https://archive.ph/GST6z/f4444a87f27c16df10ed66c72021e1646fed3c70.jpg | Original Link (of reuploaded image of deleted tweet): https://twitter.com/LionBubbleButt/status/1451964094920097797/photo/2

The person is the suiter wearing the blue/white spotted skin-tight suit at the bottom left corner










Spoiler: Twitter: @ferretcheeks



Archive: https://archive.md/4gFdO | Original Link: https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1451805939766489097










Spoiler: Twitter: @chillyboxad



Archive: https://archive.md/0PW7n | Original Link: https://twitter.com/chillyboxad/status/1451962946276319235
Archived .mp4 version:
Mirror 1 (Catbox): https://files.catbox.moe/wjbiap.mp4
Mirror 2 (Anonfiles): https://anonfiles.com/b726VcP9u2/krB0GCyqoFxJch9V_mp4
Mirror 3 (Gofile): https://gofile.io/d/iqcQ7q
Mirror 4 (File.io): https://www.file.io/download/spereE3N5yQO




MP4 (NSFW):




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Twitter: @RubinTheFox



Archive: https://archive.md/KKO4Z | Original Link: https://twitter.com/RubinTheFox/status/1451964470993965058

Suiter at the right middle










Spoiler: Twitter: @MarivauxCoyote



Archive: https://archive.md/LXJmp | Original Link: https://twitter.com/MarivauxCoyote/status/1451985132915617800








Spoiler: Twitter: @wrx_dawg



Archive: https://archive.md/v047E | Original Link: https://twitter.com/wrx_dawg/status/1451977940044959746








Spoiler: Twitter: @SendABleat



Archive: https://archive.md/dum3k | Original Link: https://twitter.com/SendABleat/status/1451780119245119489


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 23, 2021)

❓❓❓ said:


> Some more people to add to that list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter: @BlaqpantheR30
> ...


*3 left.*


----------



## 4 gold chains (Oct 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> *3 left.*


Potentially two, another one of the retards at the *event *has stated this person might've also been there, quite likely because who the fuck says shit like this as a joke


Spoiler: Twitter: @ZeppelinCoyote



@ZeppelinCoyote Tweet Archive: https://archive.md/ho58p | Original Link: https://twitter.com/ZeppelinCoyote/status/1451776770403749891
@RubinTheFox Reply Archive: https://archive.ph/9FDtf | Original Link: https://twitter.com/RubinTheFox/status/1451969824817434625












Spoiler: manedwolfy tries to backtrack but fails due to reply from other furfag attendee



Archive: https://archive.ph/VcQ7a | Original Tweet: https://twitter.com/RubinTheFox/status/1451995030931996672


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 23, 2021)

❓❓❓ said:


> Potentially two, another one of the retards at the *event *has stated this person might've also been there, quite likely because who the fuck says shit like this as a joke
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter: @ZeppelinCoyote
> ...


> it was kinda salty but perfectly good otherwise


> Nah I'd rather kms.
I feel that.


----------



## Angry Mug (Oct 23, 2021)

Legitimately do not understand why you'd do this. 

I've been to cons, been to room parties. Usually end up getting drunk, talking shit to folks, play some video or card games and then collapse in my hotel room.

Then you post this kinda crap online and cement yourself as 'the cretin that got a bunch of people' to cum on a pizza and leave it for someone to discover.

Legit do not understand why I even associate with furries sometimes.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Oct 23, 2021)

Angry Mug said:


> Legitimately do not understand why you'd do this.
> 
> I've been to cons, been to room parties. Usually end up getting drunk, talking shit to folks, play some video or card games and then collapse in my hotel room.
> 
> ...



Clout addictions are no joke


----------



## sex haver (Oct 23, 2021)

Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.

A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:



(Tweet | Archive)

A "bi genderfluid anarcho-dreamer" with a trans flag header, who immediately equates any criticism about the LGBT community to "oh you want to gas all of them":



(Tweet | Archive)

A "he/him she/her" with a trans flag in their bio gives a weak apology, and then once again, redirects to "yeah but what about the troons".



(Tweet | Archive)

It is incredibly amusing to me that the vast majority of replies are "normal" furries giving condolences and agreeing, but the ones with trans flags and pronouns are complaining about it being brought up at all. Makes you think. 

Tons, tons more salt in the quote-retweets too (archive). There's a lot of replies, far too many to be worth documenting.


----------



## Velcheetah (Oct 23, 2021)

4 gold chains said:


> Spoiler: Twitter: @chillyboxad
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Someone had to do it [NSFW]







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


I love it. They're proving his point, lmao. These snowflake furries have been so coombrained lately that they don't give a fuck if someone gets a bit too grabby.

Just wait, someone's gonna chime in with "What, you didn't enjoy that? You selfish prick!"


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 23, 2021)

Angry Mug said:


> Legit do not understand why I even associate with furries sometimes.


FTFY.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


Let's be honest here, if Corvan had posted that rant on the farms he would have gotten so many s everybody within a half a mile radius of him would spontaneously turn gay. His "the fandom was supposed to X" rant is the same ol' bullshit every wide-eyed new furfag spouts whenever they finally get bitten in the fandom and the honeymoon ends abruptly. He drank the kool-aid, ate up all the "uwu we're so nice y'all" shit they showered him with, and now that one of the _many_ predators hidden among the throngs of mobile shag carpets has made a move on him, he's got a reality check. The only difference is that he's not a starry-eyed 15-year old who doesn't know how to say "no".

And now the same furfags who wave the "no means no!" and "always ask for consent!" flags can't bear to look at the people around them and realize how far they allowed the rot to spread. So they have to attack him. This has happened _many _times before, it will keep happening until the heat death of the universe, and it will _never _cease to be amusing. If this birdbrain has an ounce of sense in his body, he'll GTFO the fandom. If he wants he can even keep enjoying the creative output, commissioning shit and buying merch, but trying to interact with the coombrained masses once you realized how far the degeneracy goes is just masochism.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


well you have media and the likes sweeping crimes and wrong doing done by trans assailants under the rug only because they are either trans or lgbt. As a result you have people that act like a person can do anything they want to including rape, assault and possibly worse only because they are trans. for example the girl that was Sodomized in the girls bathroom from a guy in a skirt, who was then moved to another school quietly and did the same thing to another girl. She was tested by a rape kit and it came back positive


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 23, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> well you have media and the likes sweeping crimes and wrong doing done by trans assailants under the rug only because they are either trans or lgbt. As a result you have people that act like a person can do anything they want to including rape, assault and possibly worse only because they are trans. for example the girl that was Sodomized in the girls bathroom from a guy in a skirt, who was then moved to another school quietly and did the same thing to another girl. She was tested by a rape kit and it came back positive
> View attachment 2652545


...and BGLT+ claim tha they are being persecuted.
...a gross generalisation, but BGLT+ privilege is real.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> While looking for the pizza tweets, there's apparently been an alleged sexual assault as well.
> View attachment 2651504
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> ...


Although his takes are very based, I will say this seems a bit suspicious. he made this video right after without calling the police or really name dropping this guy at all. it seems odd but guarantee this guy is a bit of a fucking sperg himself so I am not surprised.



			https://twitter.com/Monsternized/status/1452030469466427402?s=20
		



			https://twitter.com/ultragaydeer/status/1452056245150564356?s=20
		



			https://twitter.com/KizuBear/status/1452033567916183554?s=20
		

People are fucking crying out it, look in the QRTs


sex haver said:


> Nah, he's just being a faggot and deleting the post to remove the criticism and the reference to leaving it in the hallway. He has already reposted it and is now backtracking, claiming they never left it in the hall, and has removed the tags to other people who came on it.
> 
> View attachment 2651585
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...





"You may live to see man-made horrors beyond your comprehension.”
― Nikola Tesla​


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


Sorry if it comes off as a doublepost but COMBRVO is a fucking retarded nigger sperg. half greek half Italian weirdo who has art prices way too fucking high and I'm pretty sure has been in drama numerous times alongside being best mates with vex werewolf (involved in the korps, AGP and defends pedophiles).


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 23, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Although his takes are very based, I will say this seems a bit suspicious. he made this video right after without calling the police or really name dropping this guy at all. it seems odd but guarantee this guy is a bit of a fucking sperg himself so I am not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archives:









						Snoodle Is Adooble (@Monsternized): "Did ANY of you actually watch th…
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 01:41:24 UTC




					archive.fo
				











						Spooky Stagtober - COMMISSIONS OPEN (@ultragaydeer): "Of course assau…
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 01:43:31 UTC




					archive.fo
				











						Kizu (💉x2!) (@KizuBear): "Fuck. I knew giving them the benefit of th…
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 01:45:46 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## sex haver (Oct 23, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Although his takes are very based, I will say this seems a bit suspicious. he made this video right after without calling the police or really name dropping this guy at all. it seems odd but guarantee this guy is a bit of a fucking sperg himself so I am not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a furry. Of course he's a sperg too.

Jokes aside, admittedly, it is all a bit too perfect. Guy was dead quiet on Twitter since Jan 2020, and out of nowhere comes back, claims to have been at BLFC, got molested, booked a new flight, went home, and had the time to make a ten minute long edited video detailing his assault and soapbox about a bunch of shit... all in about 48 hours. It's absolutely a bit suspicious, but god, watching the troon squad section of the fandom squirm because someone spoke out about their performative shit is hilarious.



4 gold chains said:


> Potentially two, another one of the retards at the *event *has stated this person might've also been there, quite likely because who the fuck says shit like this as a joke
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter: @ZeppelinCoyote
> ...


Zeppelin is now backpedaling, claiming he was never at the party.



(Tweet | Archive)


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> While looking for the pizza tweets, there's apparently been an alleged sexual assault as well.
> View attachment 2651504
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't buy this niggas story. He is making his Tweet as dramatic as posibble, by just saying "I gotz assault" without name-dropping or giving any sort of description of the alleged assaulter but already in the comments he contradicts himself:



			https://twitter.com/CorvanRal/status/1451822769197305860?s=20
		



			https://twitter.com/CorvanRal/status/1451825194494881797?s=20
		


Archive: 








						Ral Corvan on Twitter: "I am in part to blame. I am a very huggy and …
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 02:03:02 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Ral Corvan on Twitter: "I also didn't rebuff his advances at first, w…
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 02:07:27 UTC




					archive.md
				




So he visits a con that is so sexualized, most of the feed when searching BLFC is faggots in suits with their dicks out telling people to meet them if they want some. 
He goes up to some rando and gets handsy out of nowhere, then cries assault when he gets groped... but instead of calling con staff or the police, he flees home, records, edits and uploads a 10-minute video and tries dragging the con through the mud. 

No, totally, I believe that. You certainly didn't just get rejected by some rando and you are totally not mad no one invited you to jizz on a Pizza.


----------



## Pastel (Oct 23, 2021)

I, for one, am having a great time with the twitter meltdown, whether Corvan is lying or telling the truth. The sexual assault is not just rampant with furries, but troons in general. The fandom scrambling to cover the tranny's unapologetic asses is glorious. I'm hoping this really starts making the fandom think about the overwhelming LGBT presence within their ranks. But, then again, these people are not very prone to thinking at all.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 23, 2021)

Pastel said:


> I, for one, am having a great time with the twitter meltdown, whether Corvan is lying or telling the truth. The sexual assault is not just rampant with furries, but troons in general. The fandom scrambling to cover the tranny's unapologetic asses is glorious. I'm hoping this really starts making the fandom think about the overwhelming LGBT presence within their ranks. But, then again, these people are not very prone to thinking at all.


I so wish the fucking bird woulda claimed the assaulter was LGBTQ... imagine the carnage.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 23, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I so wish the fucking bird woulda claimed the assaulter was LGBTQ... imagine the carnage.


It's implied. Corvan is male, and he refers to his assaulter as "him", so unless his rant about troons was because it was an FTM, it was a gay (or bi, I guess) guy that did the alleged attack.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 23, 2021)

sex haver said:


> It's implied. Corvan is male, and he refers to his assaulter as "him", so unless his rant about troons was because it was an FTM, it was a gay (or bi, I guess) guy that did the alleged attack.


Nah, mate, being super gay is like the standard for furries, especially at cons, that doesn't count.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 23, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Nah, mate, being super gay is like the standard for furries, especially at cons, that doesn't count.


Fair enough. Even if it's bullshit, I really hope he comes out and says the molester was a tranny. The meltdown would be incredible.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 23, 2021)

*BREAKING NEWS: some attempted murder happened because coomer partners didn't get along well*

https://twitter.com/sonderwolf98/status/1452107490795999238?s=21
https://twitter.com/wildthingrhia/status/1452098840480210950?s=21
https://twitter.com/FrostArcticFox/status/1452100198692446211

No archives exist to the original tweets because they were deleted by the time people started talking about it.
EDIT: FALSE ALARM. it was literally just a fight being hyped up as attempted murder
https://twitter.com/WildThingRhia/s...7?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## 4 gold chains (Oct 23, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: some attempted murder happened because coomer partners didn't get along well*
> 
> https://twitter.com/sonderwolf98/status/1452107490795999238?s=21
> https://twitter.com/wildthingrhia/status/1452098840480210950?s=21
> ...



Another bunch of furfags blowing things out of proportion, who would've guessed


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 23, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: some attempted murder happened because coomer partners didn't get along well*
> 
> https://twitter.com/sonderwolf98/status/1452107490795999238?s=21
> https://twitter.com/wildthingrhia/status/1452098840480210950?s=21
> ...


I don't know about you guys, but I'll only trust reports of violence (which may or may not have led to death) once I see the police report.

I know it's optimistic of me, but I expect furries to cover up rape, not _murder_.

ETA for clarification: that's _human_ murder. Animal torture and killing? Well, furries are on record trying to cover up those just fine.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'll only trust reports of violence (which may or may not have led to death) once I see the police report.
> 
> I know it's optimistic of me, but I expect furries to cover up rape, not _murder_.
> 
> ETA for clarification: that's _human_ murder. Animal torture and killing? Well, furries are on record trying to cover up those just fine.


I just love how Twitter is already comparing BLFC 2021 to Rainfurrest 2015 with like... literally nothing unusual for a small furry con happening. It's like these people don't know that most furries attend these cons to get wasted and fuck in orgies.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 24, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: some attempted murder happened because coomer partners didn't get along well*
> 
> https://twitter.com/sonderwolf98/status/1452107490795999238?s=21
> https://twitter.com/wildthingrhia/status/1452098840480210950?s=21
> ...


now days a teacher wearing an Indian costume is violence, People today are too soft, like a cookie taken out of the oven too soon, only these people are more like a mudpie


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 24, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I just love how Twitter is already comparing BLFC 2021 to Rainfurrest 2015 with like... literally nothing unusual for a small furry con happening. It's like these people don't know that most furries attend these cons to get wasted and fuck in orgies.


What's funny to me is how most furries shrug at the degeneracy, because it's normal, and the ones who are vocal are a minority, but are the ones who suddenly act as if this wholesome loving fandom has suddenly become degenerate. Rainfurrest was an active attempt at sabotage, BLFC 2021 however is what happens when a bunch of degenerates finally let loose after a year of being forced to jerk off over VRchat.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Red, black and white do not fill me with the feeling it's going to be a fun time camping. And I _like_ camping.
> 
> With that sort of marketing material, I fully expect Furry Jason Vorhees to make an appearance.


We'd be lucky if regular Jason Voorhees made an appearance.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Oct 24, 2021)

Binta? said:


> There seems to be word of an incident at BLFC where 19 attendees jizzed over a pizza and left it in the hallway.
> (archive)
> View attachment 2651424
> 
> ...


Zyklon B is in such short supply these days.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 24, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> What's funny to me is how most furries shrug at the degeneracy, because it's normal, and the ones who are vocal are a minority, but are the ones who suddenly act as if this wholesome loving fandom has suddenly become degenerate. Rainfurrest was an active attempt at sabotage, BLFC 2021 however is what happens when a bunch of degenerates finally let loose after a year of being forced to jerk off over VRchat.


Honestly, the "SFW" furries scare the living shit outta me. They inherit all the awful traits of your typical furfag but their outlet is internet warfare instead of quietly jerking it to e6 search results... or taking a load from 6 dudes in a hotel room in this case.


----------



## Loona (Oct 24, 2021)

Nigga quit digging your own grave


https://archive.md/fpvhD


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 24, 2021)

Loona said:


> Nigga quit digging your own grave
> View attachment 2653481
> https://archive.md/fpvhD


Man, the clout chasing is depressing. Guess you gotta milk it for all it's worth before next week when everyone forgets about the spunk pizza.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Oct 24, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Man, the clout chasing is depressing. Guess you gotta milk it for all it's worth before next week when everyone forgets about the spunk pizza.


You've perfectly encapsulated the furry fandom. It's not about self-expression, it's about getting noticed by everyone. Like the rest of Western society, social media has only amplified it.


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 24, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Man, the clout chasing is depressing. Guess you gotta milk it for all it's worth before next week when everyone forgets about the spunk pizza.


Ugh, why the fuck would anyone want to be that guy who nutted on a pizza?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 24, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Ugh, why the fuck would anyone want to be that guy who nutted on a pizza?


Better yet, why would anyone want to be that guy who _ate _the nut pizza?


----------



## round robin (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


"Look, I'm sorry you got raped or whatever, but could you please stop proving that conservatives were right?"


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 24, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Better yet, why would anyone want to be that guy who _ate _the nut pizza?


well the male brain usually doesn't fully develop till mid-20's -30's

Women's brains develop a lot sooner


----------



## NBForest (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


that sparkledog "scene" furry OC in the background is just haunting listening to  this shit.  this big brother type shit where you can't even discuss being raped with out being called out is wild. people get way too touchy at these conventions and no one has boundaries and frequently touch people without consent. balls, dick, ass , tits these people really don't understand boundaries at all. they'll squeeze your ass without consent and then act like you're the monster for asking why they did it.

I blame the autism.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 24, 2021)

This nigga's "sexual assault" story sounds like he was getting handsy with someone and when they tried to go further he panicked. As soon as he showed he didn't want to go further, the other guy backed off. That's the opposite of an assault. There's no names given, no contacting authorities, not even attempting to inform con staff, and he immediately segues into the evils of the LGBT community when he was getting touchy with another man. 

It reads like he couldn't handle being a faggot and decided to twist it into a story about how The Gays and Trannies are out to ruin the fandom.


----------



## NBForest (Oct 24, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> This nigga's "sexual assault" story sounds like he was getting handsy with someone and when they tried to go further he panicked. As soon as he showed he didn't want to go further, the other guy backed off. That's the opposite of an assault. There's no names given, no contacting authorities, not even attempting to inform con staff, and he immediately segues into the evils of the LGBT community when he was getting touchy with another man.
> 
> It reads like he couldn't handle being a faggot and decided to twist it into a story about how The Gays and Trannies are out to ruin the fandom.


but they are though


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 24, 2021)

NBForest said:


> but they are though


That's neither here nor there when my nigga was out here making out with another man and being just as big a faggot till it got too real.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 24, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> This nigga's "sexual assault" story sounds like he was getting handsy with someone and when they tried to go further he panicked. As soon as he showed he didn't want to go further, the other guy backed off. That's the opposite of an assault. There's no names given, no contacting authorities, not even attempting to inform con staff, and he immediately segues into the evils of the LGBT community when he was getting touchy with another man.
> 
> It reads like he couldn't handle being a faggot and decided to twist it into a story about how The Gays and Trannies are out to ruin the fandom.


How does one even get sexually assaulted through a giant animal mascot costume in the first place?


----------



## NBForest (Oct 24, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> How does one even get sexually assaulted through a giant animal mascot costume in the first place?


most of them have access holes with zippers.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Oct 24, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> It reads like he couldn't handle being a faggot and decided to twist it into a story about how The Gays and Trannies are out to ruin the fandom.


I think his point was more that a lot of furries are loud and proud about anything and everything LGBTQWhatever but are more than willing to look the other way when it comes to sexual misconduct than it was outright gay/tranny bashing. 

Of course, the usual oversensitive loudmouths in the fandom immediately jumped to the worst interpretation possible because it gives them an easy out to overlook the problem of sexual assaults in the first place, and people like that are practically addicted to calling out wrongthink. I think it's plausible that this assault happened and genuinely freaked him out, if it was faked or there is actually something sketchy going on, it'll probably be dug up eventually though.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


Someone on Twitter dug up a lot about the dude that ranted about the sexual assault, and now furries are pivoting hard against him:


			https://twitter.com/K1NGRK9/status/1452115535274160132
		

Archive


			https://twitter.com/K1NGRK9/status/1452107053107974150
		

Archive

There's more. This K1NGRK9 sped can't help but tweet incessantly about the bird dude.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 24, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Someone on Twitter dug up a lot about the dude that ranted about the sexual assault, and now furries are pivoting hard against him:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/K1NGRK9/status/1452115535274160132
> ...


That's Williamca, he's been mentioned on the farms before.

Calling himself the "furry NSA".   Nigga shut the fuck up.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 24, 2021)

Another complaint about alleged sexual assault is making the rounds, this guy claiming it has happened at _every _con he's been to:





(Tweet | Archive)

And then made a video about it as well. (To be honest, no idea how to archive Twitter videos. There doesn't seem to be a save function.)



(Tweet | Archive)

Just like Ral Corvan, there are no names, no details, no nothing, just a super vague "guys I got assaulted, pls watch". Really smacks of someone who saw Ral getting tons of attention and wanted to join in. This guy wasn't even at BLFC.

Ral, on the other hand, is backpedaling now that he's getting absolutely shit on and his "main" identity has been discovered:



(Tweet | Archive)

Replies are _nothing_ but dunking on him.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Another complaint about alleged sexual assault is making the rounds, this guy claiming it has happened at _every _con he's been to:
> 
> View attachment 2654259
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...


So was there sexual assault or not?


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> And then made a video about it as well. (To be honest, no idea how to archive Twitter videos. There doesn't seem to be a save function.)


Talking about sexual assault with a fur head that has bedroom eyes and is licking it's lips. Ok.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


So basically if you  even _imply  _that the furry community is full of weirdos way too eager to fuck who may sexually assault you, you are a POC hating transphobe homophobe bigot. Same random buzzword far-lefties love to throw around when they get mad. What a bunch of sick freaks


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Ral, on the other hand, is backpedaling now that he's getting absolutely shit on and his "main" identity has been discovered:
> View attachment 2654288
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> Replies are _nothing_ but dunking on him.


"Hey guys, let me clarify..."
"Gosh, I'm so sorry that..."
"WAIT! PLEASE! I-"

It's like watching a tribal girl try to explain to the Taliban why she shouldn't get stoned to death after having been raped. I feel bad for Ral - but only a little. Maybe not as bad as I should.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> "Hey guys, let me clarify..."
> "Gosh, I'm so sorry that..."
> "WAIT! PLEASE! I-"
> 
> It's like watching a tribal girl try to explain to the Taliban why she shouldn't get stoned to death after having been raped. I feel bad for Ral - but only a little. Maybe not as bad as I should.


In fairness, he's the one who willingly associated with sex pests so it's all on him. It's not like they were trying to hide anything: the furry fandom's obsession with porn and sex is nothing new. He's only upset about it because it finally affected _him_.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 24, 2021)

Pfft, they didn't play soggy biscuit correctly. Laster person to coom has to eat it! This is an example of why these sacred, frat rituals were created.


----------



## kn0wn0thing (Oct 24, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Someone on Twitter dug up a lot about the dude that ranted about the sexual assault, and now furries are pivoting hard against him:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/K1NGRK9/status/1452115535274160132
> ...


Imagine criticizing someone for not being a degenerate twitter addict. Honestly just makes me think the dude was marginally normal.


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> In fairness, he's the one who willingly associated with sex pests so it's all on him. It's not like they were trying to hide anything: the furry fandom's obsession with porn and sex is nothing new. He's only upset about it because it finally affected _him_.


Yeah, I think that's why I'm not feeling as bad as I should. It sucks that he got his dick squeezed without his consent. It's sad that the Inquisition is doing the very thing he said they do in his video. And while trying to reason with a mob that happily writes you off as a "racist transphobe" is insane, I can at least empathize with his_ desire_ to do so. Trying to reason with the irrational and intolerant is naive, but it's also human. On some level, I can respect that.

But as the old saying goes "you lie down with dogs, you wake up with fleas."

Or, in this case, "you lie down with dogfuckers, you wake up with cum pizzas and several thousand mentally-ill trannies going full Kiwifarms, simply because you implied that the dude who groped your penis may have been gay".

_Sic semper furries._


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Another complaint about alleged sexual assault is making the rounds, this guy claiming it has happened at _every _con he's been to:


"Being drunk is no excuse to do it". Dude, you're going to a public space, getting so fucked up you passed out, _and you expect nothing bad to happen? _I think out of all the shit Dax spewed, the only thing I ever agreed with him was when he said yes, you should expect to be assaulted if you pass out at party because the world is a terrible place.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

S.C.U.D. said:


> It was Papa John's, so nothing of value was lost.


Nah papa John's is better then lol ceasers or pizza hut.  Either way it's disgusting.


Lion said:


> so he was so traumatized by the whole experience that he not only had the time to make a twitter thread about it and an almost 10 minute long video with shoddy editing about the experience?
> 
> 
> 
> why not name drop the guy if he’s a sexual predator?


Because when people are legitimatly sexually assaulted they go through a period of natrual fear first, then they don't want to reveal the name because they're scared either of retribution or hurting the perp. When you deal with sexual trauma people who are coached or lying will either make it over the top or stick to a narrative. 

With him he probably is going through the shock phase. He's still processing it in his mind. The fact he made a video that's more in line about furries themselves then his assault  still make some think he hasn't fully processed the shit yet.


sex haver said:


> While looking for the pizza tweets, there's apparently been an alleged sexual assault as well.
> View attachment 2651504
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> ...


The fact you're seeing brainlet furries try to dog pile on the guys video makes me think this is all the more likely true.



Pizdec said:


> "Being drunk is no excuse to do it". Dude, you're going to a public space, getting so fucked up you passed out, _and you expect nothing bad to happen? _I think out of all the shit Dax spewed, the only thing I ever agreed with him was when he said yes, you should expect to be assaulted if you pass out at party because the world is a terrible place.


I mean as someone who has gone to plenty of cons I've done con rules. I would rather let someone pass out in our tub then end up in some creeps hotel room or get arrested because they got drunk and passed out on the hallway.

That's how Con vets keep shit prevent someone getting sexually assaulted or spending a night in the county jail.


Urban Sombrero said:


> So was there sexual assault or not?


I'm leaning towards there was a sexual assault. While there are clout chasers I'm willing to bet bird guy was sexually assaulted at the con. It's not intentionally vauge it's vauge in the way of I don't want the person who did it to get hurt because they're more scared about them. People who are lying tend to want to destroy them and are usually gleeful. Him I'm not sensing Glee as it's more secondary.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 24, 2021)

Deathfromabove said:


> So basically if you  even _imply  _that the furry community is full of weirdos way too eager to fuck who may sexually assault you, you are a POC hating transphobe homophobe bigot. Same random buzzword far-lefties love to throw around when they get mad. What a bunch of sick freaks


If you are still associating yourself with furries a that point, then the best thing would be to go all Katie Killjoy on them: dunk on the haters (preferably by actually dumping actual coffee on their 'hotspots') then demand them to 'suck it up'. After that, g o normally. Do not le them win, but do not get into Internet slapfights, either.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Oct 24, 2021)

4 gold chains said:


> Clout addictions are no joke


Late but what kind of dumbass would want that type of clout, jesus


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 24, 2021)

(Tweet | Archive)
There used to be "zoo parties" at BLFC? What the fuck?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 24, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2655009
> (Tweet | Archive)
> There used to be "zoo parties" at BLFC? What the fuck?


'Zoo party' would better be an innocuous zoo-themed party...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 24, 2021)

Thought of the day:

Is Williamca going full schizo and thinking the bird dude's this Asalieri?


----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 24, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> 'Zoo party' would better be an innocuous zoo-themed party...


These are furries, "innocuous" isn't in their vocabulary.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 24, 2021)

Deathfromabove said:


> So basically if you  even _imply  _that the furry community is full of weirdos way too eager to fuck who may sexually assault you, you are a POC hating transphobe homophobe bigot. Same random buzzword far-lefties love to throw around when they get mad. What a bunch of sick freaks


Looks like we’ve reached terminal saturation of how much of a hug(assault)box the fandom can become. Either you’re totally non-existent (or at least have Matryoshka-levels of insulation around your real identity) on the web, thus capable of drifting through their con and social spaces undetected (and hopefully un-molested) or you’re persona non grata via the weird gatekeeping they have towards anybody to the right of Foucault and Derrida. It would be difficult for any sort of schismatic ‘fandom’ to form publicly because the furry twitterati would have it shut down pronto, so the (relatively) normie ones can only have their meetups/hangouts in the privacy of their own home or physical invite-only events organized under cover of darkness. It’s fascinating from an anthropological/sociological point of view. Then you have the actual normal artists, writers and suit performers who don’t consider themselves furfags and use their appreciation of anthropomorphic characters in the traditional, _actually creative_ way, like Blacksad.


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 24, 2021)

One of the Tenacious Ranch-adjacent troons claims he was kicked out of BLFC.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/riple...emke-ripleystorm.101479/page-18#post-10287108


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Oct 24, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Thought of the day:
> 
> Is Williamca going full schizo and thinking the bird dude's this Asalieri?


From what I've seen...the bird dude IS that Asalieri.  Dude has a video on his channel talking about how he became a soccer team mascot and it's the bird dude's fursuit.  

Youtube
Archive


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 24, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> From what I've seen...the bird dude IS that Asalieri.  Dude has a video on his channel talking about how he became a soccer team mascot and it's the bird dude's fursuit.
> 
> Youtube
> Archive


No fucking way. The dude sounds EXACTLY the same in that vid as the one posted in here.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 24, 2021)

I see I was beaten to it in another thread, but posting it anyway because hey, it's con drama!

Troon is claiming that they were kicked out of Fedex, Johnny Rockets, and BLFC itself for no other reason than being trans.







(Tweet | Archive)

Obviously this guy is leaving something out. BLFC literally had troons all over the place, including running the main stage and as one of their charities. The idea that the chief of con security just randomly said "eww, tranny" and banned him for literally no reason is absurd.

As expected, every reply so far is nothing but blindly accepting that this is exactly what happened and no other possibilities exist. So far literally not a _single _person is calling out how ridiculous the story is.


----------



## Velcheetah (Oct 24, 2021)

Ral Corvan is trying to deny he is Eric Gaede / Asalieri after confirming he is Asalieri on Twitter and listing his name as Eric Gaede on Steam.









						Ral Corvan on Twitter: "https://t.co/A4ipNiRVoP"
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 22:42:18 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Ral Corvan on Twitter: "While you wait, why not gain some context int…
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 23:07:37 UTC




					archive.ph
				












						Ral Corvan on Twitter: "No. No it aint. But believe what you like, I …
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 23:06:30 UTC




					archive.ph
				




That's quote retweet of a quote retweet so here is the original tweet being linked.









						grape flavored marshmallow snep on Twitter: "Oh hey my friend did som…
					

archived 24 Oct 2021 23:06:34 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> I see I was beaten to it in another thread, but posting it anyway because hey, it's con drama!
> 
> Troon is claiming that they were kicked out of Fedex, Johnny Rockets, and BLFC itself for no other reason than being trans.
> View attachment 2655368
> ...


Rioley lies about everything. Sometimes you can find a small nugget of truth underneath all the lies, but generally it's just shit it made up for asspats. He lives in Oakland and claims he gets misgendered in San Francisco constantly.


----------



## Butter (Oct 24, 2021)

So weird that this is where Asalieri would show up. If he really got assaulted, then I am proud of him for speaking up and trying to shine light on the apparently toxic con culture, as a newbie.

But boy am I sad to see him go down the furry route. At least that had some humour in it though.

Now that the already upset alphabet people have found out he is/was a MAGA Bro his experience is worth nothing anymore, and anything he will say can be ignored because he's clearly a nazi. Check mate.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Looks like we’ve reached terminal saturation of how much of a hug(assault)box the fandom can become. Either you’re totally non-existent (or at least have Matryoshka-levels of insulation around your real identity) on the web, thus capable of drifting through their con and social spaces undetected (and hopefully un-molested) or you’re persona non grata via the weird gatekeeping they have towards anybody to the right of Foucault and Derrida. It would be difficult for any sort of schismatic ‘fandom’ to form publicly because the furry twitterati would have it shut down pronto, so the (relatively) normie ones can only have their meetups/hangouts in the privacy of their own home or physical invite-only events organized under cover of darkness. It’s fascinating from an anthropological/sociological point of view. Then you have the actual normal artists, writers and suit performers who don’t consider themselves furfags and use their appreciation of anthropomorphic characters in the traditional, _actually creative_ way, like Blacksad.Looks like we’ve reached terminal saturation of how much of a hug(assault)box the fandom can become. Either you’re totally non-existent (or at least have Matryoshka-levels of insulation around your real identity) on the web, thus capable of drifting through their con and social spaces undetected (and hopefully un-molested) or you’re persona non grata via the weird gatekeeping they have towards anybody to the right of Foucault and Derrida. It would be difficult for any sort of schismatic ‘fandom’ to form publicly because the furry twitterati would have it shut down pronto, so the (relatively) normie ones can only have their meetups/hangouts in the privacy of their own home or physical invite-only events organized under cover of darkness. It’s fascinating from an anthropological/sociological point of view. Then you have the actual normal artists, writers and suit performers who don’t consider themselves furfags and use their appreciation of anthropomorphic characters in the traditional, _actually creative_ way, like Blacksad.


Yeah the twitterati basically are the people who send in to have the convention peace wolf and Cani we're involved in get their events canceled. Because if we let right wingers have their own space and have fun it's akin to allowing Nazis to come back from the dead. The sad thing the furry Twitter mob will believe cancelling some artist because they once wore a maga hat and using any methods like calling in a bomb threat to make it occur is a good thing. It's really exceptional levels of cognitive dissonance the furry fandom.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 24, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah the twitterati basically are the people who send in to have the convention peace wolf and Cani we're involved in get their events canceled. Because if we let right wingers have their own space and have fun it's akin to allowing Nazis to come back from the dead. The sad thing the furry Twitter mob will believe cancelling some artist because they once wore a maga hat and using any methods like calling in a bomb threat to make it occur is a good thing. It's really exceptional levels of cognitive dissonance the furry fandom.


Furry Alphabet Soup Twitter mob: 'You can't defeat me.'
Me: 'I know, bu they can.'
*corporations enter the fray*



The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I am bringing back this post because I wanted to bring up a couple of related Twitter threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

Butter said:


> So weird that this is where Asalieri would show up. If he really got assaulted, then I am proud of him for speaking up and trying to shine light on the apparently toxic con culture, as a newbie.
> 
> But boy am I sad to see him go down the furry route. At least that had some humour in it though.
> 
> Now that the already upset alphabet people have found out he is/was a MAGA Bro his experience is worth nothing anymore, and anything he will say can be ignored because he's clearly a nazi. Check mate.


Honestly I think he was assaulted ie groped by another furry. The way he is trying to avoid the person's actual name/furname in question makes me think he is being honest. Anyways gotta love asa he might be friends with lowcows and maybe have some lowcow tendencies but he is a good guy from what I've heard.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2021)

Butter said:


> So weird that this is where Asalieri would show up. If he really got assaulted, then I am proud of him for speaking up and trying to shine light on the apparently toxic con culture, as a newbie.
> 
> But boy am I sad to see him go down the furry route. At least that had some humour in it though.
> 
> Now that the already upset alphabet people have found out he is/was a MAGA Bro his experience is worth nothing anymore, and anything he will say can be ignored because he's clearly a nazi. Check mate.


It's sad that whatever valid points the idiot has brought up are going to be ignored even harder by the crowd at large, but let it be a lesson to everybody who thinks they can change the furry fandom: _don't even try_. No matter how much they preach peace and tolerance, they'll berate you, dig up dirt, or flat out _make up shit_ about you if you so much as threaten to air out their dirty laundry.


----------



## Butter (Oct 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's sad that whatever valid points the idiot has brought up are going to be ignored even harder by the crowd at large, but let it be a lesson to everybody who thinks they can change the furry fandom: _don't even try_. No matter how much they preach peace and tolerance, they'll berate you, dig up dirt, or flat out _make up shit_ about you if you so much as threaten to air out their dirty laundry.


yeah. I hope he just drops it now, he will never outscreech the troon brigade in full nazi outrage mode.

Unless of course he just picks one of the tweets and quote replies with something like "this isn't about politics, this is about sexual assault". And then just ignores the unreasonable troons and gays (the majority I assume) and concentrates on the ones willing to have an open conversation. But even then, how much good could that possibly do? 

That's mostly for his sake. Guess mostly written in case he reads the farms (seems like he might, and he does have a thread on here).


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

Butter said:


> yeah. I hope he just drops it now, he will never outscreech the troon brigade in full nazi outrage mode.
> 
> Unless of course he just picks one of the tweets and quote replies with something like "this isn't about politics, this is about sexual assault". And then just ignores the unreasonable troons and gays (the majority I assume) and concentrates on the ones willing to have an open conversation. But even then, how much good could that possibly do?
> 
> That's mostly for his sake. Guess mostly written in case he reads the farms (seems like he might, and he does have a thread on here).


I knew Razorfist had a thread miles long here that mostly bitchs about him being an obnoxious metal head and a loud mouth. But I never knew asaleri2 had one here.


----------



## notasheep (Oct 24, 2021)

Binta? said:


> There seems to be word of an incident at BLFC where 19 attendees jizzed over a pizza and left it in the hallway.
> (archive)
> View attachment 2651424
> 
> ...


Here is the video of him actually eating the pizza in question and holy shit I don't even want to know what is going on behind the camera.



Spoiler: Pizza eating and micro penis







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## John Flynt's Axe Wound (Oct 24, 2021)

notasheep said:


> Here is the video of him actually eating the pizza in question and holy shit I don't even want to know what is going on behind the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gabriel, blow the trumpets.


----------



## Lion (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> I see I was beaten to it in another thread, but posting it anyway because hey, it's con drama!
> 
> Troon is claiming that they were kicked out of Fedex, Johnny Rockets, and BLFC itself for no other reason than being trans.
> View attachment 2655368
> ...



saphy saying there’s conformation on the fedex story and that ripely was in the wrong but so was the hotel/convention

he’s not saying much outside of this


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> View attachment 2655368


I thought they didn't have legs at first


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> I see I was beaten to it in another thread, but posting it anyway because hey, it's con drama!
> 
> Troon is claiming that they were kicked out of Fedex, Johnny Rockets, and BLFC itself for no other reason than being trans.
> View attachment 2655368
> ...


Its bogus they're just clout chasing to get fame because a YouTuber made a video saying how bad blfc is.



Lion said:


> saphy saying there’s conformation on the fedex story and that ripely was in the wrong but so was the hotel/convention
> 
> he’s not saying much outside of this


Fuck Saphy in general that guy got so drunk at a con he was the con chair of he got banned from the con. But beyond that yeah I am leaning towards they made a scene because someone accidentally misgendererd them at FedEx and got a trespass charge because they couldn't calm down over some poor hotel clerk working for FedEx accidentally called them sir.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 24, 2021)

notasheep said:


> Here is the video of him actually eating the pizza in question and holy shit I don't even want to know what is going on behind the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks and sounds way too stereotypical for me to accept it being real. Holy fuck, man


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks like Ral finallt outed his abuser, naming some fur named Kazic. 



Archive: https://archive.md/vW1wG

The only reply mentions a KazikLombax. Ral hasn't confirmed if this is the guy or not though.


----------



## round robin (Oct 24, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2655009
> (Tweet | Archive)
> There *used to be* "zoo parties" at BLFC? What the fuck?


Lol, why in world would you think they'd stop hosting "zoo parties" now?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Was wondering when the genderspecial furries would _actually watch_ the video by Corvan and whine about it, and sure enough, here it comes. Within the past hour several big accounts have started calling him out because he dared say anything negative about the LGBT community, and now the replies are pouring in.
> 
> A they/them POC completely misses the point and cares _only_ about the fact that Corvan calls out weird LGBT freaks:
> View attachment 2652251
> ...


These people are deranged lunatics sadly and if you disagree with them or say that what they're doing is a problem you're a bigoted homophobic transphobic person who is bad and evil.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 24, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> These people are deranged lunatics sadly and if you disagree with them or say that what they're doing is a problem you're a bigoted homophobic transphobic person who is bad and evil.


What's really interesting is, if you scratch the surface it isn't hard to see a _huge _number (maybe the majority? Fandom veterans please feel free to confirm or deny this) of these psychopaths declared themselves part of the fandom within the last four years or even more recently, with some of the longtime members quickly pivoting their political orientation so as to not get ousted (like Uncle Kage). And now it's like they're trying to make it a genuine subsection of the LGBT+ 'community' [there is none, at least in the non-political sense] as a whole. The diminishing straights in the fandom now appear to be in fear of outing themselves or end up being pressured into listing themselves as bi, if only superficially. It wouldn't surprise me if there was a coordinated effort to add an 'F' to the alphabet soup lol


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 24, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Looks like Ral finallt outed his abuser, naming some fur named Kazic.
> 
> View attachment 2655837
> 
> ...


_"nor do I want you to witchhunt him or harass him on my behalf"_



Cunning attempt at reverse psychology, or is Our Pal Ral genuinely worried that the angry leftist mob that's targeting him is suddenly going to forget about his "racism", "transphobia", and "concern for ethics in journalism" now that they know who the rapist was?


----------



## Operator of the Wired (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Another complaint about alleged sexual assault is making the rounds, this guy claiming it has happened at _every _con he's been to...





sex haver said:


> And then made a video about it as well. (To be honest, no idea how to archive Twitter videos. There doesn't seem to be a save function.)
> View attachment 2654262
> (Tweet | Archive)


Here's the video, use Youtube-DL in order to archive twitter vids, and basically anything else.
https://oleksis.github.io/youtube-dl-gui/ for Bill Gates' cattle, otherwise known as Windows users.

However true most of his claims are, this guy is definitely a self-aggrandizing literal fag.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> What's really interesting is, if you scratch the surface it isn't hard to see a _huge _number (maybe the majority? Fandom veterans please feel free to confirm or deny this) of these psychopaths declared themselves part of the fandom within the last four years or even more recently, with some of the longtime members quickly pivoting their political orientation so as to not get ousted (like Uncle Kage). And now it's like they're trying to make it a genuine subsection of the LGBT+ 'community' [there is none, at least in the non-political sense] as a whole. The diminishing straights in the fandom now appear to be in fear of outing themselves or end up being pressured into listing themselves as bi, if only superficially. It wouldn't surprise me if there was a coordinated effort to add an 'F' to the alphabet soup lol


Been a fandom veteran been going to cons for over a decade and hung out with  furries  irl since 2014.  I can tell you that somewhere between late 2016 and 2019 the furry fandom went from gay degenerates who make nice suits and draw a bunch of cringe art to gay degenerates who said if you don't agree with us on every single issue and dare criticize our sexuality in any way shape or form you're capitulating or pushing alt right talking points and you need to be removed from the fandom. Listin everyone's entitled to their fetishs or kinks as long as you're not fucking kids or animals all is well. That's why FetLife exists it was meant for that. If shitting and pissing yourself while drinking titty milk is your fetish you do you just keep it in private like any senseible human being. However the entire resistance narrative is you don't have to do anything just say you're resisiting and suddenly liberal boomers will promote what you do as brave or awe inspiring. Honestly alt furry should have still been a thing. While it would be laugh worthy to see Nazi gay spergs go at it with troon gay spergs at least they could have destroyed each other. Instead we had social media deplatform.the Nazi spergs and promote the troon spergs and now we're at the point where furries are proclaiming a dude making reasonable points is far right and a bad guy. Shit like this is why I pray that we get Hitler 2.0.



Solid Snek said:


> _"nor do I want you to witchhunt him or harass him on my behalf"_
> 
> 
> 
> Cunning attempt at reverse psychology, or is Our Pal Ral genuinely worried that the angry leftist mob that's targeting him is suddenly going to forget about his "racism", "transphobia", and "concern for ethics in journalism" now that they know who the rapist was?


I think he is being genuine here. I mean people who are legitimately sexually assaulted especially males don't want to punish the accused as they actually do at some level are scared of retribution or don't want to hurt anyone.

That being said some salty leftist furries autistically made a chat to deboonk ral aka asas claims.








						CorvalRal Allegations 2021 BLFC
					

CorvanRal's sexual assault at BLFC 2021 receipts




					t.me


----------



## Holdek (Oct 24, 2021)

They just need to outlaw these furry conventions.


----------



## BlazikenLover (Oct 24, 2021)

Apologies if this has been discussed, I have yet to catch up.








						🎃F̴r̴o̷s̸t̸ ̴t̷h̷e̸ ̴F̸r̶e̵a̸k̵y̶ ̶F̵o̶x̶🎃🔜 MFF on Twitter: "SUNDA…
					

archived 25 Oct 2021 02:51:39 UTC




					archive.md
				





"Trans person getting banned for no reason" did this actually happen or are they just making shit up or exagerating? and if it did happen, is it known what the tranny did to get banned?


----------



## sex haver (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> What's really interesting is, if you scratch the surface it isn't hard to see a _huge _number (maybe the majority? Fandom veterans please feel free to confirm or deny this) of these psychopaths declared themselves part of the fandom within the last four years or even more recently, with some of the longtime members quickly pivoting their political orientation so as to not get ousted (like Uncle Kage).



The older parts of the fandom tend to be pretty chill overall. You don't see a lot of the cancel culture stuff in the 30+ age group of veteran furries. All of it (well, most of it) comes from the 18-25 year olds that have joined recently and are obsessed with clout on Twitter/Telegram/Instagram/Tik Tok, or the ones that have trooned out and have made their political beliefs a core component of their entire personality.

Prior to 2012-ish, politics were pretty much universally just _not _discussed. You always had the handful of things, like gay marriage, that would come up, because of course the fandom is overwhelmingly in favor of something like that. But then 2015 pretty much obliterated that rule because of course, Trump. That was the first time I, personally, saw someone start refusing to interact with others based on who they voted for. Of course, social media feeds this _heavily _because outrage gets clicks.



BlazikenLover said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed, I have yet to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is bullshit. The person in question is Ripley Violet Tempest Storm, and we're documenting it in his thread. Their story is total nonsense and is literally nonsensical, but of course people are lapping it up.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Been a fandom veteran been going to cons for over a decade and hung out with  furries  irl since 2014.  I can tell you that somewhere between late 2016 and 2019 the furry fandom went from gay degenerates who make nice suits and draw a bunch of cringe art to gay degenerates who said if you don't agree with us on every single issue and dare criticize our sexuality in any way shape or form you're capitulating or pushing alt right talking points and you need to be removed from the fandom.


First off: dude, stop doubleposting. There's a "+Quote" button under posts for a reason. You can use it to reply to multiple posts at once.

Secondly: Trump Derangement Syndrome hit furries _hard_. They went from what they perceived to be 8 years of "progress" under The Chosen One Obama, to Cheeto Hitler. The furry fandom has always had a left lean to it since it was so entwined with the LGBT community, but the complete vilification in public spaces of anyone to the right of Stalin running up to and then during Trump's term left a big gap that the degenerates hiding behind the rainbow flag were more than happy to fill. If you look at the plague of troons, you'll see a lot of them got started around 2014, and it really picked up steam in 2016 after gay marriage was made legal across the US in mid-2015. A lot of the degenerates also jumped on that bandwagon because it gave a bunch of white men in search of pussy a "minority" status they could abuse for clout.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> First off: dude, stop doubleposting. There's a "+Quote" button under posts for a reason. You can use it to reply to multiple posts at once.
> 
> Secondly: Trump Derangement Syndrome hit furries _hard_. They went from what they perceived to be 8 years of "progress" under The Chosen One Obama, to Cheeto Hitler. The furry fandom has always had a left lean to it since it was so entwined with the LGBT community, but the complete vilification in public spaces of anyone to the right of Stalin running up to and then during Trump's term left a big gap that the degenerates hiding behind the rainbow flag were more than happy to fill. If you look at the plague of troons, you'll see a lot of them got started around 2014, and it really picked up steam in 2016 after gay marriage was made legal across the US in mid-2015. A lot of the degenerates also jumped on that bandwagon because it gave a bunch of white men in search of pussy a "minority" status they could abuse for clout.


Agreement with you on the Trump derangement syndrome and( sorry about the double posting I'm on a cellphone so my phone is potato at times.) But the troon shit went from there was that one trans furry in the room in 2014 To suddenly everyone and their mother was trans by 2021. 

I mean it's rather worrying how they're trying to portray themselves as the next phase in human development when in reality it's a bunch of creepy sexual deviants.

Also it isn't surprising to see sexual perverts push their gender identity out there so they can clout on others. But yeah suddenly being gay no longer was cool enough now everyone had to be trans. I shiver in fear wondering what cruel thing comes out next.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 24, 2021)

sex haver said:


> The older parts of the fandom tend to be pretty chill overall. You don't see a lot of the cancel culture stuff in the 30+ age group of veteran furries. All of it (well, most of it) comes from the 18-25 year olds that have joined recently and are obsessed with clout on Twitter/Telegram/Instagram/Tik Tok, or the ones that have trooned out and have made their political beliefs a core component of their entire personality.
> 
> Prior to 2012-ish, politics were pretty much universally just _not _discussed. You always had the handful of things, like gay marriage, that would come up, because of course the fandom is overwhelmingly in favor of something like that. But then 2015 pretty much obliterated that rule because of course, Trump. That was the first time I, personally, saw someone start refusing to interact with others based on who they voted for. Of course, social media feeds this _heavily _because outrage gets clicks.


That is not unique to the furry fandom. Tumblr was once a nice place whic had fun with character ask blogs and Superwholocke. However, social justice started to breed there. The running of Donald Trump (and Ted Cruz and Rick Santorum and s on) was a catalys to the whole thing.

There were a lot o furries in Tumblr (before the ban on pornography, of course), hence...


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Oct 25, 2021)

BlazikenLover said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed, I have yet to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're talking about RipleyStorm.  There was absolutely a reason for it,  but not surprisingly,  Ripley claims it's BLFC being transphobic (which _totally_ makes sense given that the fucking Tranch was one of the con charities).  Gonna take a wild guess that the actual reason was something very different, and Ripley will never admit it. 

If I'm not mistaken,  the hat he's wearing is an ABU hat, which would explain the pedo accusations.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Also it isn't surprising to see sexual perverts push their gender identity out there so they can clout on others. But yeah suddenly being gay no longer was cool enough now everyone had to be trans.


It doesn't help that a _lot_ of self-described "gay" guys in the furry fandom back between 2010 and 2014 were essentially jailhouse gay. They couldn't get pussy in a community that was 95% male, so the only way to get some sort of sexual recompense was to go after other men. To quote myself in another thread, if you took your average "I love dicks so much!" furfag and put them in front of an actual man with an erect dick and I'll guarantee you 90% of them would flinch and try to find some excuse to get away, or be clearly uncomfortable as they try to enforce their performative gayness.

Being a "trans lesbian" they didn't have to pretend to love dick to be special. _And_ they got to have their cake and eat it too, giving all their characters huge tits and a wang to match.



LeChampion1992 said:


> I shiver in fear wondering what cruel thing comes out next.


Among furries? The zoophiles are pushing hard to be recognized as "valid". Among LGBT? The pedos are doing the same. What do both groups have in common? _They target entities that cannot consent_.

So there's your next frontier. They'll try to do away with consent requirements and normalize grooming in general.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It doesn't help that a _lot_ of self-described "gay" guys in the furry fandom back between 2010 and 2014 were essentially jailhouse gay. They couldn't get pussy in a community that was 95% male, so the only way to get some sort of sexual recompense was to go after other men. To quote myself in another thread, if you took your average "I love dicks so much!" furfag and put them in front of an actual man with an erect dick and I'll guarantee you 90% of them would flinch and try to find some excuse to get away, or be clearly uncomfortable as they try to enforce their performative gayness.
> 
> Being a "trans lesbian" they didn't have to pretend to love dick to be special. _And_ they got to have their cake and eat it too, giving all their characters huge tits and a wang to match.
> 
> ...


That would be skipping polygamy and incest (not parent-child incest).
Then again, I saw quite a few of those instances and tolerance of those in the furry fandom years ago... in art, at least.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Oct 25, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That would be skipping polygamy and incest (not parent-child incest).
> Then again, I saw quite a few of those instances and tolerance of those in the furry fandom years ago... in art, at least.


Polyamory is already very common in the fandom.   I know plenty of people in the fandom who are involved in poly relationships and spend a lot of time defending polyamory and trying to normalize it (when they're not looking for another partner to replace one of them who's fucking it up for everyone else in the relationship, bitching about how one of them isn't sharing, or dealing with any number of other problems you'd expect to pop up in such a relationship).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 25, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That would be skipping polygamy and incest (not parent-child incest).
> Then again, I saw quite a few of those instances and tolerance of those in the furry fandom years ago... in art, at least.


You don't see furries pushing for acceptance of polygamy because "open relationships" are already widespread. Polygamy is just polyamory recognized by the state, and most sex-crazed furfags aren't interested in marrying in the first place.

Meanwhile, real life fraternal incest is a lot trickier to go for because as opposed to fucking a dog or a child, in most cases the sibling is able to refuse and rebuff the creep (possibly violently), and if they push it it turns into an _actual_, honest-to-awfulness rape situation. It takes two, after all. It's much "easier" for them to go for targets that cannot defend themselves instead.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It doesn't help that a _lot_ of self-described "gay" guys in the furry fandom back between 2010 and 2014 were essentially jailhouse gay. They couldn't get pussy in a community that was 95% male, so the only way to get some sort of sexual recompense was to go after other men. To quote myself in another thread, if you took your average "I love dicks so much!" furfag and put them in front of an actual man with an erect dick and I'll guarantee you 90% of them would flinch and try to find some excuse to get away, or be clearly uncomfortable as they try to enforce their performative gayness.
> 
> Being a "trans lesbian" they didn't have to pretend to love dick to be special. _And_ they got to have their cake and eat it too, giving all their characters huge tits and a wang to match.
> 
> ...


If it does turn into normalize minor attracted individuals and zoophiles and pedopride. Do forgive me for fedposting here but I will look at Taliban style solutions to deal with furries in Minecraft of course.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 25, 2021)

Quick updates on the "banned from BLFC for being trans" drama before I hit bed. I'm documenting it over in the dedicated Ripley thread, but I figure people will also come here looking for info since it is primarily convention drama.



Spoiler: Recap



A Twitter user pointed out that Ripley was likely wearing a diaper around the con, along with other ABDL/babyfur gear. This, of course, was left out of the story and explains why everyone thinks they were a pedo at first glance.

Some minor cow crossovers with both Sparx/BVDGRRL and Lou. Sparx is notable in particular because they have some actual power at the convention, which is weird because BLFC allegedly bans trannies on sight. Really makes you think.

Ripley trickles some more details and immediately contradicts himself. His story has now changed from "con staff was waiting for me at the door" to "I approached con staff to upgrade my badge and they took it away for no reason".

Someone named LinoYeen then corroborated the FedEx part of the story, stating that FedEx staff misgendered him, and he had a meltdown over it to the point that FedEx threatened to call hotel security.

Ripley's story then changes _again__._ He now claims that he was mocked at Johnny Rockets, left, then went to con staff to complain about Johnny Rockets... for some reason. Then he was met while _exiting_ the con by _other_ con staff, who then banned him because he is trans. Also he was allegedly pushed off the escalator and then screamed at by another bigot who was just so mad at seeing a tranny in a convention full of them.

Yet another change in story. Ripley was likely given an actual trespass notice from the FedEx store, yet still decided to tell the staff there he "filed a hatred report". He then claims he _thinks_ he was booted from the convention because he walked in front of the store, did nothing, and got caught, and also the convention only has one entrance/exit.

Lastly, another farmer points out the convention's rule #1, which forbids "adversely affecting the convention's relationship with its venues". Causing the hotel's FedEx to close early and getting trespassed definitely applies.



tl;dr: It's bullshit. There is zero chance the story is truly "I'm trans so they kicked me out". It is way, way more likely that the scene he caused in FedEx was so severe he was trespassed from the property, which would obviously violate the con's rules.


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> If it does turn into normalize minor attracted individuals and zoophiles and pedopride. Do forgive me for fedposting here but I will look at Taliban style solutions to deal with furries in Minecraft of course.


It is already there. It's not openly accepted by the general fandom, but a lot of popular-adjacent furries are very open about how "Pro Expression Anti Repression" and "FUB free" they are. Despite more people getting publicly cancelled for it, they never disappear, they go private or make new accounts. They just breed their ideology and fucked up drawings like cockroaches. I wish they would all die in Minecraft but the most we can do is enjoy their misery on gossip forums. Sad.


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 25, 2021)

So Maned posted a small rant about the person he was going to room with, who kicked him out of their shared room, which apparently led to him nutting on pizza...



(Archive)
Speaking of his former friend, they posted this...


Spoiler: Presented without context.








(another Archive)


----------



## NBForest (Oct 25, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> It is already there. It's not openly accepted by the general fandom, but a lot of popular-adjacent furries are very open about how "Pro Expression Anti Repression" and "FUB free" they are. Despite more people getting publicly cancelled for it, they never disappear, they go private or make new accounts. They just breed their ideology and fucked up drawings like cockroaches. I wish they would all die in Minecraft but the most we can do is enjoy their misery on gossip forums. Sad.


you can blame 4lung for normalizing this shit who has his own page and a grooming scandal to boot. probably still has a fetish account that no one knows about still on twitter. their music is fucking awful and that entire scene is filled with babyfurs and MAPS. who knew drugging yourself constantly and doing adderal had troonout consequences when you fry your brain with so much happy chemical it tends not to work right. this is the end result. you have a toxic subculture that lets these people thrive for years and when it's brought to the light no one cares because people aren't banned from conventions unless they've got receipts on them for molesting dogs. MAPS get tossed around on the hate pile and people forget about them. dogfucker accusations stick around about a month longer.

Oh , I forgot to mention that tons of convention staff also have these fucked up fetishes and generally allow this sort of shit. No one cares, because if you know someone higher up at a convention (and tons of these artists and music makers do) you can basically get away with anything. If a convention dies it was intentional because the owners were stealing money.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> It is already there. It's not openly accepted by the general fandom, but a lot of popular-adjacent furries are very open about how "Pro Expression Anti Repression" and "FUB free" they are. Despite more people getting publicly cancelled for it, they never disappear, they go private or make new accounts. They just breed their ideology and fucked up drawings like cockroaches. I wish they would all die in Minecraft but the most we can do is enjoy their misery on gossip forums. Sad.


I was afraid you would say something like that. Well until we see it open I guess the beating continue until morale improves.


NBForest said:


> you can blame 4lung for normalizing this shit who has his own page and a grooming scandal to boot. probably still has a fetish account that no one knows about still on twitter. their music is fucking awful and that entire scene is filled with babyfurs and MAPS. who knew drugging yourself constantly and doing adderal had troonout consequences when you fry your brain with so much happy chemical it tends not to work right. this is the end result. you have a toxic subculture that lets these people thrive for years and when it's brought to the light no one cares because people aren't banned from conventions unless they've got receipts on them for molesting dogs. MAPS get tossed around on the hate pile and people forget about them. dogfucker accusations stick around about a month longer.
> 
> Oh , I forgot to mention that tons of convention staff also have these fucked up fetishes and generally allow this sort of shit. No one cares, because if you know someone higher up at a convention (and tons of these artists and music makers do) you can basically get away with anything. If a convention dies it was intentional because the owners were stealing money.


I need more context in this I get general run of the mill  degeneracy stuff. Also I feel like I'm asking a stupid question, but who the whoville fuck is 4lung.


----------



## NBForest (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I need more context in this I get general run of the mill  degeneracy stuff. Also I feel like I'm asking a stupid question, but who the whoville fuck is 4lung.


breakcore pedotroon musicmaker aka the cancer that is killing the "community". every time there's drama it's always some pedotroon and I firmly believe that if furries want to "improve" as a community they should be banned from having a hotel room full of more than 3 occupants and if you wear fetish shit at cons you should be ejected.

But we can't have nice things now , can we? No, let the community keep projecting the most vile fetishes (cub, S&P, diaperfur) onto the wider audience and ask why people hate them so much. if every convention owner just did this shit we wouldn't have a problem but that's "hateful" and "anti".


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Quick updates on the "banned from BLFC for being trans" drama before I hit bed. I'm documenting it over in the dedicated Ripley thread, but I figure people will also come here looking for info since it is primarily convention drama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed the evidence points to them being weird and causing a big scene. Anyways here is a drawn picture of  them leaving BLFC

Also @NBForest 
Breakcore pedotroon doesn't help me like pictures or profiles of this particularly exceptionally individual come on now. Link me to something that can help me out.


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 25, 2021)

NBForest said:


> you can blame 4lung for normalizing this shit who has his own page and a grooming scandal to boot. probably still has a fetish account that no one knows about still on twitter. their music is fucking awful and that entire scene is filled with babyfurs and MAPS. who knew drugging yourself constantly and doing adderal had troonout consequences when you fry your brain with so much happy chemical it tends not to work right. this is the end result. you have a toxic subculture that lets these people thrive for years and when it's brought to the light no one cares because people aren't banned from conventions unless they've got receipts on them for molesting dogs. MAPS get tossed around on the hate pile and people forget about them. dogfucker accusations stick around about a month longer.
> 
> Oh , I forgot to mention that tons of convention staff also have these fucked up fetishes and generally allow this sort of shit. No one cares, because if you know someone higher up at a convention (and tons of these artists and music makers do) you can basically get away with anything. If a convention dies it was intentional because the owners were stealing money.


What gets me the most is that there are so little consequences for this shit. Light political criticism is enough to quickly ruin careers, but a lot of these people openly post their faces and talk about how much they would love to irreparably destroy another living being through the most grotesque means possible. Why do we have to post on forums outside of mainstream media to actually get a conversation going about why this should change? Obviously it's depraved, but the enabling of so many horrible crimes against so many people and animals, with what seems like no way out... in our own culture? It's depressing.


----------



## NBForest (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Agreed the evidence points to them being weird and causing a big scene. Anyways here is a drawn picture of  them leaving BLFC
> 
> Also @NBForest
> Breakcore pedotroon doesn't help me like pictures or profiles of this particularly exceptionally individual come on now. Link me to something that can help me out.





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/john-louis-fredericks-ii-jane-louise-fredericks-hushy-4lung-cyandogy-little-dummy-dirtpaws-gay-aunt-jane.55090/
		




axeltrite said:


> What gets me the most is that there are so little consequences for this shit. Light political criticism is enough to quickly ruin careers, but a lot of these people openly post their faces and talk about how much they would love to irreparably destroy another living being through the most grotesque means possible. Why do we have to post on forums outside of mainstream media to actually get a conversation going about why this should change? Obviously it's depraved, but the enabling of so many horrible crimes against so many people and animals, with what seems like no way out... in our own culture? It's depressing.


i honestly think it would take one fur bad touching another fur to the point that they just started beating them down on the convention floor for any change to happen among conventions. There's no "official " convention blacklist and the type of people you're describing can chameleon into a bunch of local conventions or new ones and spread their shit (sometimes literally) to them. I doubt anyone's been "officially" banned from a convention as of late. not to mention the severe lack of quality in web design among furries, who can't even hire people to set up a database properly to screen these people, their alternate fursonas, list of fetishes, ect. And monitor accordingly. 

Kiwifarms is the only website I know of that lists these crazy people and convention owners could learn something from the autistic people here and try to build a database of the known offenders and blacklist them, but that would be too much work and "exclude" people. Did I forget to mention constaff frequently have these weird fucked up fetishes and are immune from all persecution?


----------



## NBForest (Oct 25, 2021)

doublepost


----------



## D.Va (Oct 25, 2021)

an official con ban does not prevent a sex pest from getting access to the hotel in which the convention is being held. it will not stop literal strangers from going to the party floors of host hotels.

convention bans are only good for appearances. pre-emptive bans will achieve nothing unless it's a dealer that could benefit from running a table.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Oct 25, 2021)

I know we moved onto Rioley’s ban, but if his ex Kevin is to be believed, this occurred regarding the pizza thing [A]


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 25, 2021)

Ral Corvan made a video.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 25, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> Ral Corvan made a video.


that's actually the same video he uploaded alongside his original announcement.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 25, 2021)

Binta? said:


> that's actually the same video he uploaded alongside his original announcement.


I am a faggot and I eat hallway pizza. Sorry.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 25, 2021)

Archive never works.

Our favorite cow Cassmutt has joined the ranks in talking about the BLFC shit now.


			https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1452530663245029383?s=20
		


Basically, she supports the pizza incident and has made it a meme cause it's "funny" and that there was no harm in what they did, despite them leaving it in a public hallway for 4-5 hours and people coming across it. AKA, a biohazard, especially with Covid being so hyped up in the furry fandom. Shocking how she sees no problem with this but will scream about anti-maskers and anti-vaxxed people on the daily. 

She talks about the troon wearing a huge diaper in public space and brags about being con chair of her mess of a con AnthroExpo in Oklahoma. (Incredibly small Oklahoma convention going onto it's 2nd year.) She begins to claim it's hard to get anyone banned and she knows it cause she's attempted it several times with her ex from her claims and it has gotten absolutely nowhere.

"The fight isn't con drama guys. Its abuse! Claim it as so! You're harming actual victims! Like me! I'm a huge victim and you all should pity me and support me!"

If you're sexually assaulted, tell con ops! (Or yknow, the fucking police??) 

Oh and she has become a bat expert suddenly claiming you won't get rabies from bats, only pooped on.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 25, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Archive never works.


There ya go.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 25, 2021)

Binta? said:


> There ya go.


...you beat me to this.








						Cass 🎃 Post Con Depressed from BLFC (@CassMutt): "Alright, as someon…
					

archived 25 Oct 2021 16:53:04 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Oct 25, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2655009
> (Tweet | Archive)
> There used to be "zoo parties" at BLFC? What the fuck?


Not surprised in the least. I'm convinced most, if not all, cons do that shit at this point. And BLFC was the con where they had a giant Bad Dragon booth full of sex toys right in the middle of their convention space for literally everyone to see, minors and adults alike.

I remember going to FC in San Jose back in 2013 or so and I saw this dude - a pretty popular older furry, you know the typical gay dude with time, money and resources on his hands, could dig up his name if necessary, don't recall it off the top of my head - well, the last day rolls around and there he was loading up transports with some fairly exotic animals in cages. Bigger animals like exotic cats among some other smaller species.

Said they were part of some "exhibit" or some shit but in light of 2018's Zoo-gate it paints everything in a different hue of bullshit. Considering I neither saw nor heard of any promotions relating to any kind exotic animal exhibit, my bullshit detector has been going off ever since 2018 when I recollect on that time.

Basically, these niggas be wildin' at these fucking things and I am convinced every single event has at least some element of dogfuckery going on. Either amongst a very select group of individuals who use the con as a front to mask their degeneracy or across a more broad spectrum ofconvention goers. God only knows if pedo shit goes down as well though it would not shock me in the least to know it has/does. Maybe convention organizers know of it, maybe not, but I can say with confidence that it does happen. A lot.

Nothing that retarded sex cult does will ever surprise me.  Cause revulsion, certainly, but not surprise me.


----------



## retardmode99 (Oct 25, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So Maned posted a small rant about the person he was going to room with, who kicked him out of their shared room, which apparently led to him nutting on pizza...
> View attachment 2656306
> (Archive)



It's so deranged and telling of someone's character that they get a considerable thrill from airing personal gossip on twitter publicly. It's slightly existentially terrifying to think there are people out there who cannot analyse things critically or consider subtext and read shit like this and think the poster is a good person.

"true friends will never emotionally manipulate you! which is why I'm denouncing you on twitter publicly for inconveniencing me and telling everyone about how my NEW friends are better than you and you're a HORRIBLE person!!!! however we were still friends merely 6 days ago and i also was also in love with you. god this feels good. I'm a good person!"


----------



## sex haver (Oct 25, 2021)

Manedwolfy, the host of the pizza cum party, claims he has been trespassed from the con hotel for six months for using the Grand Sierra's logo on social media.



(Tweet | Archive)


----------



## Racoober (Oct 25, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Manedwolfy, the host of the pizza cum party, claims he has been trespassed from the con hotel for six months for using the Grand Sierra's logo on social media.


I can confirm that he was indeed banned from the hotel, and as far as I know it was the hotel itself and not the con which removed him


----------



## Kiislova (Oct 25, 2021)

NFC is the next big European con, registry was last weekend and on the forms you can fill up your "support animal" data, which is a tad suspicious to say the least.
I presume all the corona thirst will make it peak degenerate.
But hey! Is easy money to be made selling smut!


----------



## Bob's Burgers (Oct 25, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> Ral Corvan made a video.


Some Furry retard named Husky Jack is trying to do damage control on Rai Corvan's Youtube account to defend his Furtard buddy. Does the Furry Fandom send out their army of White Knight Retards to defend every Tard in the Fandom?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Bob's Burgers said:


> Some Furry exceptional individual named Husky Jack is trying to do damage control on Rai Corvan's Youtube account to defend his Furtard buddy. Does the Furry Fandom send out their army of White Knight Retards to defend every Tard in the Fandom?


My dude Your YouTube account is like a week old my dude and the way you're coming into this thread makes me think you're an assblasted furry who wants to prove a point and seeing how the video is already getting disliked bombed.

At the very least hide your powerlevel next time you're going to talk about YouTube insanity.

Also yeah @HuskyJack has a thread nothing really exceptional has recently gone on so far that I know of.  If you want to link it as a cow crossover here is the thread.





						Husky Jack / John Bristow Lamothe / John Lamothe / jacklamothe / nekoboyorgirl
					

He doesn't think we're as reliable as ED, so we decided to dox him to see how accurate we come.  https://twitter.com/JackLaMothe/status/857156761744289793 http://archive.md/OgZpn   Because as the official home of GamerGate, it is a Call of Duty that we do so     Husky Jack, or John Bristow...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Also @Bob's Burgers are you sure you're not Mark Bulleit.


----------



## NBForest (Oct 25, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Archive never works.
> 
> Our favorite cow Cassmutt has joined the ranks in talking about the BLFC shit now.
> 
> ...


Ah, anthro expo. The con that had internal problems so bad because one of their staff had a previous relationship with a psycho bitch and was fired because they "didn't want drama" at the convention, aka didn't want the psycho to come to the convention and fuck with her/and or the other staff.  (not a reason to fire her kek but furries right?) Not to mention barely being able to keep people on because one of their HR people is your typical furry, a lazy mooch who doesn't organize shit and begs all the time for money while being said lazy mooch, and then spending her cash on nail salon visits for "photo ops". The head chair of the convention is also your stereotypical 1/16th native white person who claims native heritage. can't believe i even heard that name here. I thought that con died a while ago.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 25, 2021)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> Not surprised in the least. I'm convinced most, if not all, cons do that shit at this point. And BLFC was the con where they had a giant Bad Dragon booth full of sex toys right in the middle of their convention space for literally everyone to see, minors and adults alike.
> 
> I remember going to FC in San Jose back in 2013 or so and I saw this dude - a pretty popular older furry, you know the typical gay dude with time, money and resources on his hands, could dig up his name if necessary, don't recall it off the top of my head - well, the last day rolls around and there he was loading up transports with some fairly exotic animals in cages. Bigger animals like exotic cats among some other smaller species.
> 
> ...


Furry has always had zoo sex rings, both at cons, and regularly.  Check out this early fandom link site:
http://www.furcen.org/fgc/
Last update:  June 22, 2000
If you navigate to "Furry Links", you get to this page:
http://www.furcen.org/fgc/links.html
And at the bottom:


Spoiler








Zoo pages!  (The links do not work)

This is actually fairly common with early furry sites.  More often than not, if you clicked on someone's webpage back in the day, there's a good chance you'd find zoo links.

There is still a lot of old furry pages lost on the internet that contain this stuff.  It was really, really open back in the old timey days.  If anything, zoo stuff is more condemned these days than back then.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

Bob's Burgers said:


> Some Furry exceptional individual named Husky Jack is trying to do damage control on Rai Corvan's Youtube account to defend his Furtard buddy. Does the Furry Fandom send out their army of White Knight Retards to defend every Tard in the Fandom?


Did you forget your password again?


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 25, 2021)

NBForest said:


> Ah, anthro expo. The con that had internal problems so bad because one of their staff had a previous relationship with a psycho bitch and was fired because they "didn't want drama" at the convention, aka didn't want the psycho to come to the convention and fuck with her/and or the other staff.  (not a reason to fire her kek but furries right?) Not to mention barely being able to keep people on because one of their HR people is your typical furry, a lazy mooch who doesn't organize shit and begs all the time for money while being said lazy mooch, and then spending her cash on nail salon visits for "photo ops". The head chair of the convention is also your stereotypical 1/16th native white person who claims native heritage. can't believe i even heard that name here. I thought that con died a while ago.


Not to mention the cow Cassmutt who constantly posts bewares and has a 2 year old fursuit queue and has a history of poor business practices is the "Co-Chair". To my knowledge though, they have several co-chairs? So who knows what she actually does. I wouldn't be surprised if the con goes broke from her helping run it though.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Did you forget your password again?


I don't think he's @HuskyJack but exceptional never the less.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I don't think he's @HuskyJack but exceptional never the less.


No I'm thinking it's some dude who's had an insane obsession with anything altfurry related to the point where he'll bury his face in the shit. He also tends to make new accounts all the goddamn time.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 25, 2021)

Update! Someone archive this shit.

https://twitter.com/RipleyStorm/status/1452767039169327107?s=20 Supposed Diaper Troon is apparently going to be talking to the media tomorrow regarding their ban! Can't wait for this.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 25, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Update! Someone archive this shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RipleyStorm/status/1452767039169327107?s=20 Supposed Diaper Troon is apparently going to be talking to the media tomorrow regarding their ban! Can't wait for this.


It's just going to be the same bullshit. We all know what he is going to say: he did nothing wrong, he's heckin innocent and valid, the con banned him for no reason but transphobia, and everyone just hates him for being trans despite dozens of other trans people going all weekend in the same FedEx and hotel and Johnny Rockets with no issues at all.

And that's if this "media" even exists. The only people who have shown interest in public have been a couple of queer-aligned webzines and shit. This is the same person claiming they have a lawsuit ready with an attorney that totally exists, too.

Archived regardless.


----------



## moocow (Oct 25, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Women's brains develop a lot sooner


Pfffft bahahahahahahahahahaha!



sex haver said:


> Troon is claiming that they were kicked out of Fedex, Johnny Rockets, and BLFC itself for no other reason than being trans.


God, if only...

One day (hopefully soon) this is how it'll be for all of them. Furries and trannies both (though I know there's lots of overlap) being booted out of places just for being furries and/or trannies. It's the only sane way forward.



sex haver said:


> The idea that the chief of con security just randomly said "eww, tranny" and banned him for literally no reason is absurd.


A man can dream, can't he?


----------



## D.Va (Oct 25, 2021)

> So here is my story, which @MissDitto and about 2400 can corroborate, along with the witnesses on my timeline.


is he trying to claim that 2,400 people were witnesses to him getting called a pedo by a fedex guy? I don't speak schizo.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 25, 2021)

Binta? said:


> There seems to be word of an incident at BLFC where 19 attendees jizzed over a pizza and left it in the hallway.
> (archive)
> View attachment 2651424
> 
> ...


I can't find the clip so I'll just quote drawn together...


_"You wanna do WHAT to pizza?! The most tasty and delicious of all that is tasty and delicious?! So you can SHIT JIZZ ON IT?! I SHOULD KILL YOU WHERE YOU STAND!!!_


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

Midwest FurFest 🌻 on Twitter: "We keep hearing a lot of pizza talk t…
					

archived 25 Oct 2021 23:55:47 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Suddenly I get the urge to commit a hate crime. Not sure why.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> No I'm thinking it's some dude who's had an insane obsession with anything altfurry related to the point where he'll bury his face in the shit. He also tends to make new accounts all the goddamn time.


Damn alt furry hasn't been relevant since early 2018. If they're that worried about the far right there are plenty of telegram chats for the far right.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I think he is being genuine here. I mean people who are legitimately sexually assaulted especially males don't want to punish the accused as they actually do at some level are scared of retribution or don't want to hurt anyone.
> 
> That being said some salty leftist furries autistically made a chat to deboonk ral aka asas claims.
> 
> ...


A bit of an update concerning this channel. 

Looks like someone has come forward to one of the admins of the channel and said they were the other roommate and saw what went down.

They also named Kazik as the perp. Hmmmm


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> A bit of an update concerning this channel.
> 
> Looks like someone has come forward to one of the admins of the channel and said they were the other roommate and saw what went down.
> 
> ...


Honestly if you know the person who is scared of getting cancelled tell them if they don't stand up and do the right thing now they'll be cancelled down the line. I know it sounds like shit advice but sometimes the right thing means doing the unpopular thing.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 25, 2021)

moocow said:


> God, if only...
> 
> One day (hopefully soon) this is how it'll be for all of them. Furries and trannies both (though I know there's lots of overlap) being booted out of places just for being furries and/or trannies. It's the only sane way forward.
> 
> A man can dream, can't he?


If that day comes, then the rest of the BGL+ will get banned out of the same reasons, either because plenty of people think tha 'trans = gay' or because there is jus too many things in common between trans* people and the rest of the queer acronym.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Honestly if you know the person who is scared of getting cancelled tell them if they don't stand up and do the right thing now they'll be cancelled down the line. I know it sounds like shit advice but sometimes the right thing means doing the unpopular thing.


They're very non-confrontational, and furry's pretty much their _only _source of community/social group/whatever they have. It's pretty much where all their friends and such are. 

They're also more or less non-confrontational in their general life. But with furry it's a bit of a double deal because they lose that, there goes their only major social outlet, essentially.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> They're very non-confrontational, and furry's pretty much their _only _source of community/social group/whatever they have. It's pretty much where all their friends and such are.
> 
> They're also more or less non-confrontational in their general life. But with furry it's a bit of a double deal because they lose that, there goes their only major social outlet, essentially.


Sad part is with people like them is if they don't stand up no one will speak up for them when they inevitably get cancelled.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> A bit of an update concerning this channel.
> 
> Looks like someone has come forward to one of the admins of the channel and said they were the other roommate and saw what went down.
> 
> ...


But who is the someone? God I fucking hate when people hide names, it's retarded. No matter, at least this will put the trannies on blast, because they'll either have to apologize (they won't) or they'll sperg and double down, inevitably proving to all the normal people that troons are degenerate SA loving perverts.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> They're very non-confrontational, and furry's pretty much their _only _source of community/social group/whatever they have. It's pretty much where all their friends and such are.
> 
> They're also more or less non-confrontational in their general life. But with furry it's a bit of a double deal because they lose that, there goes their only major social outlet, essentially.


Hey let me have their telegram @ if you know it I actually want to try and coax them to come public about it.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 25, 2021)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> Not surprised in the least. I'm convinced most, if not all, cons do that shit at this point. And BLFC was the con where they had a giant Bad Dragon booth full of sex toys right in the middle of their convention space for literally everyone to see, minors and adults alike.
> 
> I remember going to FC in San Jose back in 2013 or so and I saw this dude - a pretty popular older furry, you know the typical gay dude with time, money and resources on his hands, could dig up his name if necessary, don't recall it off the top of my head - well, the last day rolls around and there he was loading up transports with some fairly exotic animals in cages. Bigger animals like exotic cats among some other smaller species.
> 
> ...


I doubt that people were fucking tigers. I don't doubt there'd be animal fucking at a con. But a large cat isn't going to willingly let someone fuck it because they are still wild animals and don't have the same "need to please" drive that dogs have or are as easy to tie up and restrain as a horse is. Tranqing them would also be unlikely because the larger and more exotic the animal, the harder to dose them without killing them and exotic animals are expensive to buy and maintain.


----------



## Mr. Internet (Oct 25, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I doubt that people were fucking tigers. I don't doubt there'd be animal fucking at a con. But a large cat isn't going to willingly let someone fuck it because they are still wild animals and don't have the same "need to please" drive that dogs have or are as easy to tie up and restrain as a horse is. Tranqing them would also be unlikely because the larger and more exotic the animal, the harder to dose them without killing them and exotic animals are expensive to buy and maintain.



I'd love to be more doubtful, but knowing that drugging dogs at cons to rape them is a time-honored tradition among the zoosadists mean that if someone's willing to bring a large cat to a con, they're more likely to take risks; this is all pure speculation though.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 25, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> I'd love to be more doubtful, but knowing that drugging dogs at cons to rape them is a time-honored tradition among the zoosadists mean that if someone's willing to bring a large cat to a con, they're more likely to take risks; this is all pure speculation though.


Yeah but it's easier to get a dog for free to abuse than to get a tiger or lion. It's more likely it actually was some small time exotics display that happened to be at the con hotel at the same time than someone pimping out tigers. The risk of injury to the abusers alone would be extremely high. 

We've seen con hotels double book before (the notorious children's soccer team booking at the same time as a furry con).


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> But who is the someone? God I fucking hate when people hide names, it's exceptional. No matter, at least this will put the trannies on blast, because they'll either have to apologize (they won't) or they'll sperg and double down, inevitably proving to all the normal people that troons are degenerate SA loving perverts.


If you think that's bad wait til you see the updated screen shots in the Ral Corvan SA chat: 



I'm such a fucking idiot I didn't realize that second screencap was the member list for what appears to be some kinda chat for con roomies.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> If you think that's bad wait til you see the updated screen shots in the Ral Corvan SA chat:
> View attachment 2658873
> 
> I'm such a fucking idiot I didn't realize that second screencap was the member list for what appears to be some kinda chat for con roomies.


Good thing we have the uncensored otherwise hoooo boy.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Good thing we have the uncensored otherwise hoooo boy.


I dunno why they blanked out who did it though - it's not like Ral didn't mention who his assailant on Twitter was. 

I guess whoever's in charge of this channel isn't really keeping tabs on Ral's Twitter. Makes you really think that a group that's "concerned" with finding if his allegations hold water ain't tracking the bird's tweets.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> I dunno why they blanked out who did it though - it's not like Ral didn't mention who his assailant on Twitter was.
> 
> I guess whoever's in charge of this channel isn't really keeping tabs on Ral's Twitter. Makes you really think that a group that's "concerned" with finding if his allegations hold water ain't tracking the bird's tweets.


The group in question just wants to ratio his video, hope they can get him banned for being a shitlord, and pat each other on the back as they say to themselves.
Congrats guys we saved the fandom from another far right internet personality.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The group in question just wants to ratio his video, hope they can get him banned for being a shitlord, and pat each other on the back as they say to themselves.
> Congrats guys we saved the fandom from another far right internet personality.


And then they wonder why no one likes them.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 26, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> And then they wonder why no one likes them.


I mean deep down no one likes them but the way twitter manufactures "consent"  as long as they have the validation of their Twitter friends who cares if their mental health deteriorates.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 26, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 2658577
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's John Stewart when you need him?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 26, 2021)

...a cross-post from the Korps thread.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Max decided to have fun wi the 'contaminated pizza' meme.
> 
> View attachment 2659426
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Oct 26, 2021)

NBForest said:


> most of them have access holes with zippers.


I laughed at this way harder than I probably should have.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 26, 2021)

regarding our lovely cum pizza connesuer, I found his second presumably "AD"/personal account
https://twitter.com/unmanedwolfy 
he's been posting a bunch of shit including him being in a fucking cock cage (I am not downloading or archiving this shit, I don't want to look at it again)


----------



## NoReasonAtA11 (Oct 26, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> Oh, I thought this was LagoVirt based on the voice. That's really unfortunate, and I hope he can recover quickly. Sexual assault is a huge problem in the fandom. I think in part it's enabled by the fact that furries never have to use their faces and can easily change their identities/literal masks.


If you feel like wincing look at the comments on the youtube channel. More than half the commentors are gas lighting him into believing it's his fault and he was inviting rape. This guy obviously had underdevveloped social skills his whole life, proccessing an encounter like that is different for him. Unfortunate that a minority of people who think they found some wholesome entertainment actually joined a degenerate, perverted fetish fest of sex starved maniacs who wear fur suits to hide the shame and indiginity of their pozzed lives.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 26, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> regarding our lovely cum pizza connesuer, I found his second presumably "AD"/personal account
> https://twitter.com/unmanedwolfy
> he's been posting a bunch of shit including him being in a fucking cock cage (I am not downloading or archiving this shit, I don't want to look at it again)


I thought I’d seen everything, than I scroll through this dudes timeline and see a video of some dude in a fursuit fucking a pumpkin.  
A _pumpkin._
Their degeneracy really does know no bounds.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 26, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I thought I’d seen everything, than I scroll through this dudes timeline and see a video of some dude in a fursuit fucking a pumpkin.
> A _pumpkin._
> Their degeneracy really does know no bounds.


Said individual has a full fucking video fucking an inflatable pumpkin and an actual pumpkin. I get the inflatable thing would feel ok but a real one? wouldn't that just hurt your dick? eh, these people are too arrogant and self absorbed in their own weird fetishistic desires one can only hope for them to change their ways.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 26, 2021)

Blfc pizza is becoming a meme and breaking the internet. This must be how Nero felt as Rome burned


----------



## moocow (Oct 26, 2021)

Operator of the Wired said:


> Here's the video, use Youtube-DL in order to archive twitter vids, and basically anything else.
> https://oleksis.github.io/youtube-dl-gui/ for Bill Gates' cattle, otherwise known as Windows users.


Sadly, youtube-dl seems to have been abandoned (its last update was on July 1, 2021). Fortunately there are several forks, and the most active one is yt-dlp, which includes all youtube-dl functionality, adds a bunch of features (most notably support for Sponsorblock) and is actively maintained.



BlazikenLover said:


> "Trans person getting banned for no reason" did this actually happen or are they just making shit up or exagerating?


It's a tranny. You already know the answer.


----------



## Party City wig sale (Oct 26, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> regarding our lovely cum pizza connesuer, I found his second presumably "AD"/personal account
> https://twitter.com/unmanedwolfy
> he's been posting a bunch of shit including him being in a fucking cock cage (I am not downloading or archiving this shit, I don't want to look at it again)


his pinned tweet is currently an autistic powerpoint presentation he made a few days before the con begging someone with a linked double room to let him host his cum pizza party because he got booted from his own room just before the con. I am NOT downloading that degeneracy (honestly i don't know how to save twitter videos anyway) but here's the first tweet in the thread. He broke this up into 4 parts. In the third part, he talks about the benefits of hosting this party, IE social media clout and how he intends to post a video of everyone cumming on the pizza with yakety sax playing over it as the participants jerk off, one by one. I really cannot even describe the gleeful manner in which he details his master plan, and how absolutely deranged he sounds.

he also edited together his own personal highlight reel of his BLFC experience.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 26, 2021)

Party City wig sale said:


> his pinned tweet is currently an autistic powerpoint presentation he made a few days before the con begging someone with a linked double room to let him host his cum pizza party because he got booted from his own room just before the con. I am NOT downloading that degeneracy (honestly i don't know how to save twitter videos anyway) but here's the first tweet in the thread. He broke this up into 4 parts. In the third part, he talks about the benefits of hosting this party, IE social media clout and how he intends to post a video of everyone cumming on the pizza with yakety sax playing over it as the participants jerk off, one by one. I really cannot even describe the gleeful manor in which he details his master plan, and how absolutely deranged he sounds.
> 
> he also edited together his own personal highlight reel of his BLFC experience.


the way he details it all, randomly moans and barks like a weird mix between a lepper in belgrade and a dog with rabies fucking baffles me to no end. Honestly, it sounds kind of psychotic but then again he has been "needy" for sexual intercourse because of lockdowns. I guess his dildos simply were not ravaging his anus enough so he needed more. guarantee this will all die down until he fucking uploads the full video of him cumming on the pizza (which will likely break all of the furry fandom). however, give or take he will die out eventually and blow his brains out when he has no more clout.


----------



## NBForest (Oct 26, 2021)

NoReasonAtA11 said:


> If you feel like wincing look at the comments on the youtube channel. More than half the commentors are gas lighting him into believing it's his fault and he was inviting rape. This guy obviously had underdevveloped social skills his whole life, proccessing an encounter like that is different for him. Unfortunate that a minority of people who think they found some wholesome entertainment actually joined a degenerate, perverted fetish fest of sex starved maniacs who wear fur suits to hide the shame and indiginity of their pozzed lives.


there's a reason there's an HIV infection chain image routinely posted of furries with HIV.


----------



## round robin (Oct 26, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Archive never works.
> 
> Our favorite cow Cassmutt has joined the ranks in talking about the BLFC shit now.
> 
> ...






This is the only part of her tirade I wanna focus on. This is such a braindead take I'm surprised she managed to hit the "post tweet" button. The vast majority of the people at Rainfurrest didn't actually see any of the degeneracy that happened and only heard about it in passing or after the con, so to say the equivalent of BLFC being a "mostly peaceful con" is exceptional. The nail driven through the heart of Rainfurrest wasn't necessarily the damage to property or even any of the other degenerate shit that went down, it was the compounding effect of attention from all sources affecting the con's reputation, and with the cum pizza becoming a meme that is exactly what is happening again. BLFC has had a good run, but unless they pull some PR miracles the GSR is not going to want them back after this year.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 26, 2021)

Ral Corvan has posted an update video.




(Tweet | Archive)

I've downloaded the video, but I'm on a mobile hotspot and can't seem to upload it here. It just hangs at 8% uploaded. If someone else could grab it too, that'd be awesome.

In summary: he says he never meant to imply the LGBT were more likely to be predators and misspoke. What he meant to say was that being assaulted by an LGBT member upset him because his attacker constantly talks about things like consent and respecting each other, yet doesn't practice it. He apologizes, says he never meant to offend The Gays or The Trannies. He also complains about being cancelled and asks people to at least stop attacking his friends simply for being associated with him.


----------



## Loona (Oct 26, 2021)

sex haver said:


> If someone else could grab it too, that'd be awesome.


Archive (480p)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 26, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> regarding our lovely cum pizza connesuer, I found his second presumably "AD"/personal account
> https://twitter.com/unmanedwolfy
> he's been posting a bunch of shit including him being in a fucking cock cage (I am not downloading or archiving this shit, I don't want to look at it again)


I archived in your place.








						moist cum towel (@unmanedwolfy) | nitter
					

archived 26 Oct 2021 15:33:26 UTC




					archive.fo
				



...still wish that someone would post brain bleac here.


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 26, 2021)

Because people have asked, and because fxtwitter.com works on telegram and let's me download the videos. 



Spoiler: Abandon all Pizza, ye who enter here.







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Because people have asked, and because fxtwitter.com works on telegram and let's me download the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh. I was abou to download and archive those.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 26, 2021)

round robin said:


> View attachment 2660348
> This is the only part of her tirade I wanna focus on. This is such a braindead take I'm surprised she managed to hit the "post tweet" button. The vast majority of the people at Rainfurrest didn't actually see any of the degeneracy that happened and only heard about it in passing or after the con, so to say the equivalent of BLFC being a "mostly peaceful con" is exceptional. The nail driven through the heart of Rainfurrest wasn't necessarily the damage to property or even any of the other degenerate shit that went down, it was the compounding effect of attention from all sources affecting the con's reputation, and with the cum pizza becoming a meme that is exactly what is happening again. BLFC has had a good run, but unless they pull some PR miracles the GSR is not going to want them back after this year.


To be fully honest, she is definitely not the brightest furry in the barrel. Most of her clout-chasing tweets are absolutely braindead in content which is honestly what makes her such a fascinating cow to watch.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 26, 2021)

Loona said:


> Archive (480p)
> View attachment 2660498


Thanks for the archive also should we look at crossing Ral with Asaleri2s there's here and update his thread?


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 26, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I think he is being genuine here. I mean people who are legitimately sexually assaulted especially males don't want to punish the accused as they actually do at some level are scared of retribution or don't want to hurt anyone.
> 
> That being said some salty leftist furries autistically made a chat to deboonk ral aka asas claims.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my hunch is he's being genuine, too. He seems like an earnest idiot who just wants the pain to stop.




sex haver said:


> Ral Corvan has posted an update video.
> 
> View attachment 2660453
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...


I watched the original video, and I think the message was pretty clear: he was calling out hypocrisy within the furry community. Specifically, he mentions two kinds of hypocrisy: 

first, the ethical hypocrisy of furrydom, which for decades has defined itself by being tolerant, open-minded, and libertarian (many would argue, to a fault), but in recent years has become infected with radically intolerant ideologues who feel it is their duty to enforce a very narrow, very specific brand of sociopolitical orthodoxy, by terrorizing and destroying freethinking furries.
second, the community's double standards in regards to rape; most furries are extremely progressive when it comes to accusations of heterosexual rape (again, arguably to a fault), but have a violently defensive Code of Silence when it comes to homosexual and transgender rape. To these furs, the interests and optics of the LGBT movement are far more important than the wellbeing of rape victims.
He never "meant to offend The Gays or The Trannies", but he _did_ mean to say The Gays and The Trannies need to check their privilege and cut the shit, because they're ruining lives, harassing rape victims, and tearing the furry community apart. Which, surprise surprise, is exactly what they've been doing to Ral since the Eye of Sauron turned on him.


----------



## Bob's Burgers (Oct 26, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Where's John Stewart when you need him?


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 26, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> the way he details it all, randomly moans and barks like a weird mix between a lepper in belgrade and a dog with rabies fucking baffles me to no end. Honestly, it sounds kind of psychotic but then again he has been "needy" for sexual intercourse because of lockdowns. I guess his dildos simply were not ravaging his anus enough so he needed more. guarantee this will all die down until he fucking uploads the full video of him cumming on the pizza (which will likely break all of the furry fandom). however, give or take he will die out eventually and blow his brains out when he has no more clout.


I noticed that too. He abruptly cuts himself off, makes extremely unsettling random noises/moans/whateverthefuck and acts like he's tweaking out. Wouldn't surprise me if the dude was on something during his little presentation. Very eerie.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 26, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> I noticed that too. He abruptly cuts himself off, makes extremely unsettling random noises/moans/whateverthefuck and acts like he's tweaking out. Wouldn't surprise me if the dude was on something during his little presentation. Very eerie.


I have heard of the usage of drugs and what not within homosexual communities but this seems like something else. Either brain fried from Adderall/Ritalin usage as a kid hence his sperging out or this weird behaviour was groomed into him by a pedophile or someone/someones online (I suggest a mixture of both)


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 26, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> I have heard of the usage of drugs and what not within homosexual communities but this seems like something else. Either brain fried from Adderall/Ritalin usage as a kid hence his sperging out or this weird behaviour was groomed into him by a pedophile or someone/someones online (I suggest a mixture of both)


Seems like he has Autism, tbh ( but we all knew that )


----------



## kittyfucker (Oct 26, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...still wish that someone would post brain bleac here.


You called?


Spoiler: EYEBLEACH GALORE
















Spoiler: puppies (for the faggots)


----------



## Haunted Ronnie Mcnutt (Oct 26, 2021)

kittyfucker said:


> You called?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EYEBLEACH GALORE
> ...


okay now this is frightening


----------



## Nickolas Gurr (Oct 26, 2021)

So, what about the guy who ate the Cum Pizza? Did he got AIDS or something like this? Because I would be surprised if he didn't.
Maybe it was already discussed, I don't care, I have a life, I'm not reading 67 pages of Furries being retarded.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 26, 2021)

Nickolas Gurr said:


> So, what about the guy who ate the Cum Pizza? Did he got AIDS or something like this? Because I would be surprised if he didn't.
> Maybe it was already discussed, I don't care, I have a life, I'm not reading 67 pages of Furries being exceptional.


I know you are probably kidding, but your chances of getting the AIDS from guzzling jizz are basically 0.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 27, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I know you are probably kidding, but your chances of getting the AIDS from guzzling jizz are basically 0.


It's a novel take because furries are so fucking gone "why would you leave a cum-covered pizza out in public for others to see" doesn't sound bad to them. Even the most hardcore of painful, shit-covered BDSM relationships are based on absurd amounts of trust, something furries can't relate to. They live and breathe hypersexuality without any understanding of the sober, adult take on what they're doing, because they never grew up.

Everyone else starts acting and dressing mature as they get older, but these nutjobs can make thousands a week drawing porn or stinking up the IT basement of a corporation like some kind of print-and-coffee jockey Saul Goodman navigating the offices of properly dressed attorneys worth their weight in gold. Giving a stranger AIDS is the most extreme example you'd think up because morality clearly isn't a concern here, and even that doesn't faze them.

I've known a lot of 18-24 year old furries, this fucker being what, 22? And they literally only live and thrive for the attention. Throw away promising careers and decent amounts of money for the sake of fursuits and furcons. Their boss could shove their jerk-off tweets in their face and they wouldn't even be embarrassed. You can't fault the participants and the con management won't ban them cause that'd be non-inclusive.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Oct 27, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> Seems like he has Autism, tbh ( but we all knew that )


no autism has standards. This creature has some very serious mental health issues hence the insatiable appetite for attention and being a social media whore. Probably some attachment with mommy issues. Creature is only 22 what a waste.


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (Oct 27, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I know you are probably kidding, but your chances of getting the AIDS from guzzling jizz are basically 0.


Wasn't there like a whoring furfag on twitter, like purpleslut or some shit literally taking all cummers- Everyone kept saying this is how you get aids, they brushed it off saying "you're all just being puritans!" Then like a month later they did a PSA how they have aids and the official story was they got it sucking cock?


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 27, 2021)

MisterTittiesMcTit said:


> no autism has standards. This creature has some very serious mental health issues hence the insatiable appetite for attention and being a social media whore. Probably some attachment with mommy issues. Creature is only 22 what a waste.


id argue being put on ADHD meds when he was super young, his all over the place attitude of randomly fucking barking and making random noises appears to fit that description. Mommy issues likely would have developed later on as a byproduct of realising his head is mindfucked thanks to his parents.


Cactus Wings said:


> It's a novel take because furries are so fucking gone "why would you leave a cum-covered pizza out in public for others to see" doesn't sound bad to them. Even the most hardcore of painful, shit-covered BDSM relationships are based on absurd amounts of trust, something furries can't relate to. They live and breathe hypersexuality without any understanding of the sober, adult take on what they're doing, because they never grew up.
> 
> Everyone else starts acting and dressing mature as they get older, but these nutjobs can make thousands a week drawing porn or stinking up the IT basement of a corporation like some kind of print-and-coffee jockey Saul Goodman navigating the offices of properly dressed attorneys worth their weight in gold. Giving a stranger AIDS is the most extreme example you'd think up because morality clearly isn't a concern here, and even that doesn't faze them.
> 
> I've known a lot of 18-24 year old furries, this fucker being what, 22? And they literally only live and thrive for the attention. Throw away promising careers and decent amounts of money for the sake of fursuits and furcons. Their boss could shove their jerk-off tweets in their face and they wouldn't even be embarrassed. You can't fault the participants and the con management won't ban them cause that'd be non-inclusive.


This very much reminds me, I am seeing discourse about this and people literally do not give a fuck about how goddamn abhorrent it is. People going "Also plz do not shame people for having sex they can do what they want" (yes that is a real quote from a goddamn 17-year-old) to people saying furries only go to cons for sex like Coachella. It fucking baffles me how people can goddamn think like this at all, cant wait in the ext 10 years when they are wasting away in a shitty apartment wit no prospects for the future.


----------



## AssignedEva (Oct 27, 2021)

SocialDislocationAuto said:


> Wasn't there like a whoring furfag on twitter, like purpleslut or some shit literally taking all cummers- Everyone kept saying this is how you get aids, they brushed it off saying "you're all just being puritans!" Then like a month later they did a PSA how they have aids and the official story was they got it sucking cock?


If you don't have open wounds in your mouth, you're not going to catch HIV from swallowing semen. If you're sucking dick to a point that would make a lot lizard look at you funny (and therefore have a bruised/injured throat), plus have gingivitis from terrible dental hygiene, then it's possible. Although it's more likely that they were just having loads of unprotected anal sex and decided to lie to make themselves look better.

The big lesson here is there's apparently loads of HIV+ furries who apparently aren't taking HIV medication, which unironically means they might start dying of AIDS.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 27, 2021)

Can you believe once, a lifetime ago. I would have asked if most of you were being just a bit too harsh and mati on them?


BUT NOW...I think most of these arguments aren't Extreme enough? 

I also love how pizza boy has a meme on his Twitter with some woman shouting "why CANT YOU BE NORMAL!" and he's replaced whoever she's yelling at with his headpiece covered mug and one word ...which I refuse to quote.

It's like they KNOW they can just walk away from all this and pursue some semblance of a decent honest living, but they willingly choose not to. All because "short term hedonism good, long term sucsess and life fulfillment? Hell no where's the fun in that?!


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Oct 27, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> id argue being put on ADHD meds when he was super young, his all over the place attitude of randomly fucking barking and making random noises appears to fit that description. Mommy issues likely would have developed later on as a byproduct of realising his head is mindfucked thanks to his parents.
> 
> This very much reminds me, I am seeing discourse about this and people literally do not give a fuck about how goddamn abhorrent it is. People going "Also plz do not shame people for having sex they can do what they want" (yes that is a real quote from a goddamn 17-year-old) to people saying furries only go to cons for sex like Coachella. It fucking baffles me how people can goddamn think like this at all, cant wait in the ext 10 years when they are wasting away in a shitty apartment wit no prospects for the future.


Well Said all. This is also more then likely stemming from a release of people in mental institutions in the 80s?  allowing themselves to breed in this world and these are their children. Can't be too disappointed at the creatures. But shitty apartment? Try like subsidized public housing lol.  But it is a sad fact of how productive some people are at that age and these people.... Can't blame the system!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 27, 2021)

Nickolas Gurr said:


> So, what about the guy who ate the Cum Pizza? Did he got AIDS or something like this? Because I would be surprised if he didn't.
> Maybe it was already discussed, I don't care, I have a life, I'm not reading 67 pages of Furries being exceptional.


It really feels like he's TRYING to get a thread on here, Chris drank his OWN jizz for years and got a sub forum, this guy shoved a slice of pizza covered in 19 other guys splooge thru a fur suit mask (which is probably gonna stink even worse than it already did now)


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Oct 27, 2021)

AssignedEva said:


> If you don't have open wounds in your mouth, you're not going to catch HIV from swallowing semen. If you're sucking dick to a point that would make a lot lizard look at you funny (and therefore have a bruised/injured throat), plus have gingivitis from terrible dental hygiene, then it's possible. Although it's more likely that they were just having loads of unprotected anal sex and decided to lie to make themselves look better.
> 
> The big lesson here is there's apparently loads of HIV+ furries who apparently aren't taking HIV medication, which unironically means they might start dying of AIDS.


Thank God. And the fact they openly lie about hiv status too.. All to satisfy their sexual impulses.. Hopefully they can cancel each other out


----------



## moocow (Oct 27, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I know you are probably kidding, but your chances of getting the AIDS from guzzling jizz are basically 0.


Stupid lazy HIV. It never did go as far as it should have.



⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> You can't fault the participants and the con management won't ban them cause that'd be non-inclusive.


I certainly can fault the participants and I absolutely do.

As for the cons that cater to these degenerates, I recognize that they walk a tightrope between alienating their filthy attendees by trying to enforce _any_ kind of behavioral rules and getting blacklisted by the hospitality industry after some unsuspecting general manager at a modest Sheraton has to explain to corporate why "hot tub repairs following diapers being deliberately used to clog the plumbing" is a line item on this month's budget.

It's their own fault for serving this particular audience though. I get it that the money can be pretty good and furries absolutely deserve to be fleeced (lol) at every turn, but it turns out the "easy money" ain't quite as easy as it seems at first glance.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I know you are probably kidding, but your chances of getting the AIDS from guzzling jizz are basically 0.


Yeah still if someone jizzes on your food isn't that still considered sexual assault if you unknowingly eat food that someone Knowingly jizzes on it.


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 27, 2021)

MisterTittiesMcTit said:


> Well Said all. This is also more then likely stemming from a release of people in mental institutions in the 80s?  allowing themselves to breed in this world and these are their children. Can't be too disappointed at the creatures. But shitty apartment? Try like subsidized public housing lol.  But it is a sad fact of how productive some people are at that age and these people.... Can't blame the system!


It is a small consolation that most of this population's genetics will be cut off due to troonery. Also literally cutting off their bloodline in that they are amputating their genitals.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> It is a small consolation that most of this population's genetics will be cut off due to troonery. Also literally cutting off their bloodline in that they are amputating their genitals.


The thing is they don't reproduce they groom and recruit.  Take that nugget of horror as you will.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 27, 2021)

https://twitter.com/Lolo_Fennec/status/1452512331729145857?s=20
		


The saga continues. 

Troon is a diaperfur confirmed but they claim its a medical situation. They are wearing short shorts (You can tell they have a huge diaper on in their picture. Anyone with eyes can tell their shorts are bloated from it.) Lolofennec decides to call out the BS and cites the rules set in place by BLFC and the GSR. 

Good job making an ass out of yourself diaperfag.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 27, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> https://twitter.com/Lolo_Fennec/status/1452512331729145857?s=20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the kind of shit that would get deleted in a hurry, so here's the archive:








						Still Feisty 🔥 on Twitter: "Lets sit down and have a talk, fellow di…
					

archived 27 Oct 2021 19:42:02 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Bob's Burgers (Oct 27, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That looks like the kind of shit that would get deleted in a hurry, so here's the archive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lot's Wife is that ancient FurFag, SAGoon named "Bobby", otherwise known as "Squnq".  A few years ago the guy was getting mental help for Schizophrenia and disappeared from the Internet for a while. The dude resurfaced as a Trans Mommy, calling himself "Libby" and offering "Mommy" services on-line to all the disgusting Trans Baby Furs.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 27, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That looks like the kind of shit that would get deleted in a hurry, so here's the archive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Maybe one day Archive will work for me on my computer.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Thank you! Maybe one day Archive will work for me on my computer.


Use archive today when you need to archive links.








						archive.md
					

create a copy of a webpage that will always be up




					archive.md


----------



## DemonicMustache (Oct 27, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The thing is they don't reproduce they groom and recruit.  Take that nugget of horror as you will.


Quite a few of them do reproduce.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 27, 2021)

SocialDislocationAuto said:


> Wasn't there like a whoring furfag on twitter, like purpleslut or some shit literally taking all cummers- Everyone kept saying this is how you get aids, they brushed it off saying "you're all just being puritans!" Then like a month later they did a PSA how they have aids and the official story was they got it sucking cock?





AssignedEva said:


> If you don't have open wounds in your mouth, you're not going to catch HIV from swallowing semen. If you're sucking dick to a point that would make a lot lizard look at you funny (and therefore have a bruised/injured throat), plus have gingivitis from terrible dental hygiene, then it's possible. Although it's more likely that they were just having loads of unprotected anal sex and decided to lie to make themselves look better.
> 
> The big lesson here is there's apparently loads of HIV+ furries who apparently aren't taking HIV medication, which unironically means they might start dying of AIDS.


Pretty much what Eva said, yeah. There are cases of oral giving someone HIV but they are all about it coming from menstrual blood (to my knowledge) and even then it usually was some unlucky fucker that scratched their gums with a dental pick prior or something. Like there is a reason they are called STDs lol

If a furry claims they got HIV from sucking dick, I guarantee you they got it by taking it up the arse without protection.


----------



## Cool Dog (Oct 27, 2021)

Party City wig sale said:


> He broke this up into 4 parts. In the third part, he talks about the benefits of hosting this party, IE social media clout and how he intends to post a video of everyone cumming on the pizza with yakety sax playing over it as the participants jerk off, one by one.


Remind me again how many men died in omaha beach to defend the right to do this.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 27, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> https://twitter.com/Lolo_Fennec/status/1452512331729145857?s=20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continuing from this...

Person calls and asks the general manager at Johnny Rockets what happened.

Tldr: Staff said "Have a good day sir" after Ripley finished their meal. Ripley then went ballistic on the staff for misgendering them by accident. Ripley did something else to cause removal from the con. 

https://archive.md/PbNuO (tweet @ Ripley about it)
https://archive.md/FCSij (Video of the call)


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Oct 27, 2021)

It cracks me up that someone's bothering to defend the claim that he got kicked out of all of those places due to homophobia.  When you stop and think about how many trans people had to be at the convention, and likely going to several of the same places, that position becomes completely untenable. You'd have to be an idiot not to know there were other circumstances that Ripley's conveniently forgetting about.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 27, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> It cracks me up that someone's bothering to defend the claim that he got kicked out of all of those places due to homophobia.  When you stop and think about how many trans people had to be at the convention, and likely going to several of the same places, that position becomes completely untenable. You'd have to be an idiot not to know there were other circumstances that Ripley's conveniently forgetting about.


Well it's always easy to claim transphobia. You never need any proof and if anyone asks for proof, they're a bigot and also transphobic. I wouldn't be surprised if I checked on LoloFennec after they called out the diaper if they were being screamed at for being transphobic as well. They already claimed she's ableist.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 27, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> It cracks me up that someone's bothering to defend the claim that he got kicked out of all of those places due to homophobia.  When you stop and think about how many trans people had to be at the convention, and likely going to several of the same places, that position becomes completely untenable. You'd have to be an idiot not to know there were other circumstances that Ripley's conveniently forgetting about.


I am starting to feel sorry for the organizers, honestly. They caught flack for making the troon farm a charity, which you'd think should at least come with some immunity to transphobia claims but nope! Things like that just get conveniently overlooked lol


----------



## Linoone (Oct 27, 2021)

Pizza furfag is having a whinge over being called a popufur.



			https://mobile.twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1453081042894536706
		



The screenshot.

I can’t archive on mobile for some reason but it seems Maned Wolf can’t take the pressure after all the clout chasing he’s done.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 27, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Pizza furfag is having a whinge over being called a popufur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember: "down the road, not across the street."


----------



## sex haver (Oct 27, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Pizza furfag is having a whinge over being called a popufur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive.

He literally stated two days ago that his goal with the cum pizza was to pass 2k followers:



(Tweet | Archive)

But now that he's done it and people are making fun of him for it, suddenly noooo that was never the goaaaaaal stop saying thaaaat. What a dipshit.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 27, 2021)

sex haver said:


> Archive.
> 
> He literally stated two days ago that his goal with the cum pizza was to pass 2k followers:
> View attachment 2665252
> ...


Hopefully the fame kills him.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 28, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Because people have asked, and because fxtwitter.com works on telegram and let's me download the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be the most uncomfortable, cringe inducing and creepy shit that I have forced myself to watch in a long time. What are those fucking obnoxious noises and moans? Is this what crystal meth and mental illness does to people?


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 28, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Pizza furfag is having a whinge over being called a popufur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furry whines about being dehumanized.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 28, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I am starting to feel sorry for the organizers, honestly. They caught flack for making the troon farm a charity, which you'd think should at least come with some immunity to transphobia claims but nope! Things like that just get conveniently overlooked lol


I mean it's never enough unless you say no to those kind of people they will keep walking over them until it turns into a clusterfuck.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 28, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Pizza furfag is having a whinge over being called a popufur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“You should grow up.”
-man who ate cum covered pizza while dressed as a neon dog and bragged about it online for clout.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 28, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> “You should grow up.”
> -man who ate cum covered pizza while dressed as a neon dog and bragged about it online for clout.


The irony of these people is hilarious. 

Dude cums on pizza and shits in a diaper and causes such a scene that they hurt the con - furries I see nothing wrong.

Some furry lowcows make Edgy Nazi jokes on a discord - never forgive never forget we gotta stop the Nazis from genociding brown people within the fandom.


----------



## Bob's Burgers (Oct 28, 2021)

It only gets worse with Furries and Foodsex. Here a couple of Fursuiters try to have sex with a pumpkin. D:


Spoiler: Beware as two Fursuiters Spitroast a pumpkin






Where is Michael Myers when you need him? >.<


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 28, 2021)

Bob's Burgers said:


> It only gets worse with Furries and Foodsex. Here a couple of Fursuiters try to have sex with a pumpkin. D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beware as two Fursuiters Spitroast a pumpkin
> ...


The Funko pop's really bring the whole scene together


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 28, 2021)

Bob's Burgers said:


> It only gets worse with Furries and Foodsex. Here a couple of Fursuiters try to have sex with a pumpkin. D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beware as two Fursuiters Spitroast a pumpkin
> ...


What is it with the goddamn pumpkins?   When did this become a thing?  
Do I have have to worry about hoards of horny teenagers trying to pork my Jack-o-lantern now?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 28, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> What is it with the goddamn pumpkins?   When did this become a thing?
> Do I have have to worry about hoards of horny teenagers trying to pork my Jack-o-lantern now?


It's October. That's literally all it is.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 28, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's October. That's literally all it is.


Tis the season of pumpkin spice, college football and furries making sexual innuendos about pumpkins.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 28, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> What is it with the goddamn pumpkins?   When did this become a thing?
> Do I have have to worry about hoards of horny teenagers trying to pork my Jack-o-lantern now?



Yeah I wonder that when I see the fucktons of pumpkin tentacle rape art round this time of year.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 28, 2021)

JoshPlz said:


> That has to be the most uncomfortable, cringe inducing and creepy shit that I have forced myself to watch in a long time. What are those fucking obnoxious noises and moans? Is this what crystal meth and mental illness does to people?


I have heard of pup mask guys using meth in order to keep fucking for hours on end, wouldn't be surprised if he was unironically tweaking


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 28, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> I have heard of pup mask guys using meth in order to keep fucking for hours on end, wouldn't be surprised if he was unironically tweaking


Yeah meth used to be the drug that truckers and housewives used to stay up for long hours. Now it's the drug of choice for queer dudes and black people now.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 28, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Yeah I wonder that when I see the fucktons of pumpkin tentacle rape art round this time of year.


----------



## Oranguru (Oct 29, 2021)

Super late, so apologies if someone already brought this up:
These are all sex-thirsty furfags in close quarters, that much is clear. So why didn't they just fuck each other instead of performing bukkake on a pizza?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 29, 2021)

Oranguru said:


> Super late, so apologies if someone already brought this up:
> These are all sex-thirsty furfags in close quarters, that much is clear. So why didn't they just fuck each other instead of performing bukkake on a pizza?


After being used to the 'normal' perversions, they demanded a higher dose.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 29, 2021)

Moment of Haram:

The booth photographer is one KnottyVix.









						Photobooth - BLFC Photography
					

This gallery hosted by SmugMug; your photos look better here.




					photos.goblfc.org


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 29, 2021)

Bob's Burgers said:


> It only gets worse with Furries and Foodsex. Here a couple of Fursuiters try to have sex with a pumpkin. D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beware as two Fursuiters Spitroast a pumpkin
> ...


Is it normal to feel sorry for a pumpkin? A farmer has worked hard for the thing to grow and eventually make its way to a dining table but it instead gets wasted on perversion.



The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> After being used to the 'normal' perversions, they demanded a higher dose.


Why moderate your porn usage when you can just beat your meat every second of the day?


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 29, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah meth used to be the drug that truckers and housewives used to stay up for long hours. Now it's the drug of choice for queer dudes and black people now.


Given how easy it is for people to be diagnosed with it via online clinics, I believe a lot of furries are getting diagnosed with ADHD for easy access to stimulants. Watched a personal cow make art of their fursona snorting crushed meds and talking about partying with it before the diagnoses spread through their cliques like fire... alongside Adderall prescriptions. Total coincidence that they are all also alcoholics and sex addicts.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 29, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> Given how easy it is for people to be diagnosed with it via online clinics, I believe a lot of furries are getting diagnosed with ADHD for easy access to stimulants. Watched a personal cow make art of their fursona snorting crushed meds and talking about partying with it before the diagnoses spread through their cliques like fire... alongside Adderall prescriptions. Total coincidence that they are all also alcoholics and sex addicts.


I swear, the real-life part of the fandom is just something short of a frat jock community for nerds. They only care and live for parties, at which they do drugs, get drunk, and rape minors, for them to go home, whine about post-con blues and then jerk off on voice with their friends, posting thirsty fursuit pictures every friday until they get to the next con.

I've lost track of what the 'real' fandom is anymore. There are hormonal teens playing games and buying art, people with jobs who go to cons in fursuit and have real-life meetups but are otherwise capable adults, and then those who don't care how far they fall as long as they can go to furcons and fuck their bros in the meantime.

And in the midst of it all, doe-eyed manchildren who go "Omg I love the fandom! ❤" on both porn and furcon pictures, having zero personality and way too much income, whom are likely the ones normal people bump into when they google anything furry, leading to this idea that it's not a colossal sexpest community.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 29, 2021)

⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> I swear, the real-life part of the fandom is just something short of a frat jock community for nerds. They only care and live for parties, at which they do drugs, get drunk, and rape minors, for them to go home, whine about post-con blues and then jerk off on voice with their friends, posting thirsty fursuit pictures every friday until they get to the next con.
> 
> I've lost track of what the 'real' fandom is anymore. There are hormonal teens playing games and buying art, people with jobs who go to cons in fursuit and have real-life meetups but are otherwise capable adults, and then those who don't care how far they fall as long as they can go to furcons and fuck their bros in the meantime.
> 
> And in the midst of it all, doe-eyed manchildren who go "Omg I love the fandom! ❤" on both porn and furcon pictures, having zero personality and way too much income, whom are likely the ones normal people bump into when they google anything furry, leading to this idea that it's not a colossal sexpest community.


You're making this sound like way more fun than it probably is.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 29, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> You're making this sound like way more fun than it probably is.


It gets a lot less fun when you realize that in order to partake you have to stick your dick in furfags.

Remember, kids: not every hole is a goal.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 29, 2021)

⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> I've lost track of what the 'real' fandom is anymore.


That is what the "real" fandom is and always was.  Some con hotels (AC, west coast cons) even have LEOs that look through people's computers if they're on the hotel wifi and numerous CP arrests have occurred from that.  The hotels have been doing it for a long time, at least since the turn of the millennium.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 29, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> That is what the "real" fandom is and always was.  Some con hotels (AC, west coast cons) even have LEOs that look through people's computers if they're on the hotel wifi and numerous CP arrests have occurred from that.  The hotels have been doing it for a long time, at least since the turn of the millennium.


I don’t believe that, half of the fandom would be in jail ten years ago if it were true.  
No one is paying some rookie cop to go through 5,000 plus peoples WiFi to try and find the kiddie diddlers that they can actually nail without the “techthnically ithsa cawrtoon” bullshit.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 29, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> That is what the "real" fandom is and always was.  Some con hotels (AC, west coast cons) even have LEOs that look through people's computers if they're on the hotel wifi and numerous CP arrests have occurred from that.  The hotels have been doing it for a long time, at least since the turn of the millennium.


Most of the reasons why Leo's are at the hotels is to deal with drunk exceptional people. While they might have the right to look through child porn most hotels especially the nice ones don't have a dedicated police officer for that. Most times police officers are too busy wrangling tards and drunkard's and busy chasing off homeless bums and crackheads.


Corn Flakes said:


> It gets a lot less fun when you realize that in order to partake you have to stick your dick in furfags.
> 
> Remember, kids: not every hole is a goal.


I mean we say that now but when you're horny and 22 every hole is a goal to quote our favorite heroin using artist shadman.


⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> I swear, the real-life part of the fandom is just something short of a frat jock community for nerds. They only care and live for parties, at which they do drugs, get drunk, and rape minors, for them to go home, whine about post-con blues and then jerk off on voice with their friends, posting thirsty fursuit pictures every friday until they get to the next con.
> 
> I've lost track of what the 'real' fandom is anymore. There are hormonal teens playing games and buying art, people with jobs who go to cons in fursuit and have real-life meetups but are otherwise capable adults, and then those who don't care how far they fall as long as they can go to furcons and fuck their bros in the meantime.
> 
> And in the midst of it all, doe-eyed manchildren who go "Omg I love the fandom! ❤" on both porn and furcon pictures, having zero personality and way too much income, whom are likely the ones normal people bump into when they google anything furry, leading to this idea that it's not a colossal sexpest community.


Yeah the fun part was being a frat partyesqe for horny and gay geeks to have fun. While there is fun to be had with that part what the horny frat sexpests have turned into are horny troon sex pests who suck the life out of the party unless they're so fucked up on drugs they're having fun.

While sexpests are a problem before at least they weren't trooned out and usually remembered this as the "gay" frat dude stage of their life before they married the first roastie and got stuck with a couple of crotch goblins. The current age of sex pests is even more well disgusting as they're all troons or child molesters in disguise. 
@JethroTullamore I don't think hotels have dedicated police officers who browse through people's computers looking for CP. Anyone who thinks that is buying into some tall tale told to them by some autist online.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 29, 2021)

Oranguru said:


> Super late, so apologies if someone already brought this up:
> These are all sex-thirsty furfags in close quarters, that much is clear. So why didn't they just fuck each other instead of performing bukkake on a pizza?


its one of his fetishes, being serious with this unfortunately .As well as eating the food with it on it.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 30, 2021)

The Reno fur con venue might be mobbed up.

I'd rather fuck with the Reno cops than Vinnie, the head of food and beverage.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 30, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> The Reno fur con venue might be mobbed up.
> 
> I'd rather fuck with the Reno cops than Vinnie, the head of food and beverage.


The mob is all corporatized now days. Most mob families get their money laundered through NGOs. Though it's probably a safe bet to guess Reno PD may have connections to Irish, Italian, or white surpremacist gangs.

Also update on the con free fur all.
Allegedly a Doxx was spread around on Peacewolf. 

Hmmm anyone got bets on what might happen next.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 31, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The mob is all corporatized now days. Most mob families get their money laundered through NGOs. Though it's probably a safe bet to guess Reno PD may have connections to Irish, Italian, or white surpremacist gangs.


The was an old rumour (it would be from 2017 or 201 I remember hearing that apparently quite a few fur cons would end up getting mob cash injections as a money laundering scheme, pass some money through the con as ticket sales or selling ghost vendor booths, they write out some cheques as staff payments, con gets a bunch of their expenses covered in return type arrangements. If its true I would assume only the more established and stable cons would be involved. Apparently people don't watch the cons too closely.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks to be our lovely green Coomer man was doing degenerate shit months before, 100% attention-seeking behaviour. Also to whomever's day I have ruined, I do not regret it. 



			https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1417329589379117067


----------



## moocow (Oct 31, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Pizza furfag is having a whinge over being called a popufur.


Dafuq is a "popufur?" I don't want that in my search history.



Oranguru said:


> Super late, so apologies if someone already brought this up:
> These are all sex-thirsty furfags in close quarters, that much is clear. So why didn't they just fuck each other instead of performing bukkake on a pizza?


Oh I'm sure they did. Then once all their asses were too sore to continue, they decided to be edgy and collectively spunk on the pizza.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 31, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Looks to be our lovely green Coomer man was doing degenerate shit months before, 100% attention-seeking behaviour. Also to whomever's day I have ruined, I do not regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1417329589379117067


Next time archive this insanity but Islamic content never the less. I can understand liking ones own jizz I don't understand why people think that it's okay to jizz on food period.


----------



## Linoone (Oct 31, 2021)

moocow said:


> Dafuq is a "popufur?" I don't want that in my search history.
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sure they did. Then once all their asses were too sore to continue, they decided to be edgy and collectively spunk on the pizza.


Popular furry within the fandom, it sounds as autistic as you can imagine.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Oct 31, 2021)

I couldn't tell if this person was legit until I saw that they were approved by Doug Ford. 


Bob's Burgers said:


> Lot's Wife is that ancient FurFag, SAGoon named "Bobby", otherwise known as "Squnq".  A few years ago the guy was getting mental help for Schizophrenia and disappeared from the Internet for a while. The dude resurfaced as a Trans Mommy, calling himself "Libby" and offering "Mommy" services on-line to all the disgusting Trans Baby Furs.
> View attachment 2664477


Bruh...


LeChampion1992 said:


> I can understand liking ones own jizz


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Looks to be our lovely green Coomer man was doing degenerate shit months before, 100% attention-seeking behaviour. Also to whomever's day I have ruined, I do not regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1417329589379117067


Archive.today
Learn it. Use it.








						Pizza Puppy 🐶😈💦🍕 on Twitter: "CW: I CUMMIED ON DOG TREATS AND I E…
					

archived 31 Oct 2021 09:59:38 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 31, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I can understand liking ones own jizz


…..Dude…..


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 31, 2021)

Mimic said:


> Archive.today
> Learn it. Use it.
> 
> 
> ...


Not as good as a video archive, what is the name of the archival tool for Twitter videos?



LeChampion1992 said:


> Next time archive this insanity but Islamic content never the less. I can understand liking ones own jizz I don't understand why people think that it's okay to jizz on food period.


I bet he probably did that for attention, when it fell flat on its face it wasn't enough and likely continuously escalated until the cum pizza party


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 31, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I can understand liking ones own jizz


Is there something you'd like to tell the class?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 31, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Is there something you'd like to tell the class?


That he's too cheap to have a box of tissues on his desk, I imagine.


----------



## Oranguru (Oct 31, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Not as good as a video archive, what is the name of the archival tool for Twitter videos?








						Twitter Video Downloader - Download twitter videos & GIF Online
					

Twitter video downloader is an online tool to download twitter videos & GIF which are embedded in tweets. Save any video from twitter. It's free, fast & easy to use.



					twittervideodownloader.com
				



Wasn't hard to find.


LeChampion1992 said:


> I can understand liking ones own jizz





Spoiler: TMI



You must have a mostly vegetarian diet if you share something like this without shame.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 31, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I can understand liking ones own jizz


I don't think I've ever heard a guy say this before. That's not a common thing is it?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Urban Sombrero (Nov 1, 2021)

Furry attends Biggest Little Coomer Fest and gets the shocked pikachu face when despite being jabbed still gets the coof. 
Color me surprised. It's like the jab and the masks and all the other bullshit to stop a virus with a 99% survival rate doesn't do shit to stop you from getting it.



			https://twitter.com/CassMutt/status/1454183018109624322
		

Archive


----------



## D.Va (Nov 1, 2021)

eventually it'll sink in on the lefties that cowonavirus isn't just going to magically go away even with 20 years of China-tier door welding lockdowns and it has the staying power of the common cold. I'd sooner kill myself than not have any social contact for the rest of my life just because some boomers on borrowed time are dying slightly faster


----------



## The Final Troondown (Nov 1, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Someone on Twitter dug up a lot about the dude that ranted about the sexual assault, and now furries are pivoting hard against him:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/K1NGRK9/status/1452115535274160132
> ...



So this faggot basically decided he was the furry idubbbz and then cried rape at a convention?

damn remakes are never as good as the original



Urban Sombrero said:


> So was there sexual assault or not?



'Every time I put my hand on the stove, I get burnt, whatever should I do?'


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Nov 1, 2021)

The Final Troondown said:


> So this faggot basically decided he was the furry idubbbz and then cried rape at a convention?
> 
> damn remakes are never as good as the original


Who? Ral or the guy digging into him? 

Because Ral came forward with who sexually assaulted him. The person even tried to argue with him on Twitter, people shot back at the person who did the groping, and the accused ened up DFE'ing his Twitter.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Nov 1, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> https://twitter.com/Lolo_Fennec/status/1452512331729145857?s=20
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine getting booted from a fucking hive of degeneracy like a fucking furcon because you reek so obviously of human waste even furries can tell, and then trying to get self righteous over it



Urban Sombrero said:


> Furry attends Biggest Little Coomer Fest and gets the shocked pikachu face when despite being jabbed still gets the coof.
> Color me surprised. It's like the jab and the masks and all the other bullshit to stop a virus with a 99% survival rate doesn't do shit to stop you from getting it.
> 
> 
> ...



'it probably wasn't the pasty unwashed junkfood addicts with a high circulating rate of literal aids who had a high enough of a viral load to pass it to us through the vaccine'


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Nov 1, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> …..Dude…..


Yeah, that a random text topper if I ever saw one.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 1, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Is there something you'd like to tell the class?


'After having to stay up 35 hours traight working overtime, I actually ended up being high enough in understanding that fetish.'


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 2, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I can understand liking ones own jizz


I can understand liking your boyfriend's cum but not your own. That's some narcissistic crap right there!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 2, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I can understand liking your boyfriend's cum but not your own. That's some narcissistic crap right there!


At what point did you believe admitting you eat cum on this site would benefit you in any way?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> At what point did you believe admitting you eat cum on this site would benefit you in any way?


Honestly, I do no think that Le Champion ever did. Someone in this thread earlier said that 'I could, if I stretch my imagination to *exceptional* extremes, kinda-sorta imagine the appeal of leaving "comeuppance" on a pizza'. I feel that Le Champion simply did those sa mental gymnastics in imagining how 'recycling' could be appealing.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 2, 2021)

I really hate everything going on in this thread right now.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Honestly, I do no think that Le Champion ever did. Someone in this thread earlier said that 'I could, if I stretch my imagination to *exceptional* extremes, kinda-sorta imagine the appeal of leaving "comeuppance" on a pizza'. I feel that Le Champion simply did those sa mental gymnastics in imagining how 'recycling' could be appealing.


And in this instance I was not talking about Champ.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Nov 2, 2021)

Anthrocon opened their registration yesterday, Nov. 1, for their 2022 event. They also posted their COVID-19 policy, which offers the option of showing vaccine proof or a negative test.
(Tweet|Archive)

Furries, on the other hand, did not take this bit of news well:













Not everyone wants more mandates.



Winner:


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Anthrocon opened their registration yesterday, Nov. 1, for their 2022 event. They also posted their COVID-19 policy, which offers the option of showing vaccine proof or a negative test.
> (Tweet|Archive)
> 
> Furries, on the other hand, did not take this bit of news well:
> ...


Of course furries didn't take the news well on this. They want everyone to wear masks and be tripple vaxxed so they can feel good about themselves while they engage in degenerate acts that are extremely unsanitary and exceptional. Even though to anyone who lives in the real world knows covid-19 isn't that bad and most of the unvaxxed are brown people.

Get your covid 19 vaccine and do your part said the shit eating furry.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> And in this instance I was not talking about Champ.


Oops. I was mistaken.
Excuse me.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 2, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Of course furries didn't take the news well on this. They want everyone to wear masks and be tripple vaxxed so they can feel good about themselves while they engage in degenerate acts that are extremely unsanitary and exceptional. Even though to anyone who lives in the real world knows covid-19 isn't that bad and most of the unvaxxed are brown people.
> 
> Get your covid 19 vaccine and do your part said the shit eating furry.


Maybe if they eat their own cum they'll be ok?
Thoughts on this?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 2, 2021)

I hate this thread.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 2, 2021)

Everyone talking about eating semen (and not even in the context of the pizza thing at BLFC) instead of talking about furry conventions is a gigantic faggot


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 2, 2021)

I really wonder if ANY furry con running in the US has even an ounce of a chance anymore to NOT turn into a drama shitfest. People saw how fucking easy it was to completely derail BLFC with - by furry standards - minor mishaps so whoever wants to do some trolling or has an agenda will now go full nelson on the upcoming ones, I guarantee it. 

And boy am I excited.


----------



## Lion (Nov 2, 2021)

well next big con coming up is mff! here’s hoping something more drama filled than a dude eating a cum pizza and a diaper wearing troon getting kicked out of a casino resort, happens.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 2, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I really wonder if ANY furry con running in the US has even an ounce of a chance anymore to NOT turn into a drama shitfest.


The thing is, it's theoretically possible for these events to happen without kicking up drama. Hell, Furrydelphia happened back in August and I don't remember anything of note stemming from it.

I saw a few people complain about their mandatory covid vaccine and mask requirement to attend, but that was about it, and from what I've heard secondhand from some furs who attended, most of them just dealt with it and the registration allegedly only turned away 3-4 people (at most) due to the policy.


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 2, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> The thing is, it's theoretically possible for these events to happen without kicking up drama. Hell, Furrydelphia happened back in August and I don't remember anything of note stemming from it.
> 
> I saw a few people complain about their mandatory covid vaccine and mask requirement to attend, but that was about it, and from what I've heard secondhand from some furs who attended, most of them just dealt with it and the registration allegedly only turned away 3-4 people (at most) due to the policy.


Fair enough. Maybe that's my pessimism getting the better of me too, most of the shit seems localized to Twitter anyway.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 2, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Fair enough. Maybe that's my pessimism getting the better of me too, most of the shit seems localized to Twitter anyway.


There's usually plenty of _personal _drama going on during and after cons, but it rarely gets enough attention to blow up on twitter. And without furries dumping their entire personal lives on twitter, it gets harder for us to see it.

Really, if people (furfags and lolcows in general) weren't so incredibly eager to air out their dirty laundry on social media, this place would be goddamn empty.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I really wonder if ANY furry con running in the US has even an ounce of a chance anymore to NOT turn into a drama shitfest. People saw how fucking easy it was to completely derail BLFC with - by furry standards - minor mishaps so whoever wants to do some trolling or has an agenda will now go full nelson on the upcoming ones, I guarantee it.
> 
> And boy am I excited.


I mean they blamed alt furry for getting califur shut down plus they'll blame any con getting shut down on alt right Nazis even if they get caught in 4k.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 3, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> I really wonder if ANY furry con running in the US has even an ounce of a chance anymore to NOT turn into a drama shitfest. People saw how fucking easy it was to completely derail BLFC with - by furry standards - minor mishaps so whoever wants to do some trolling or has an agenda will now go full nelson on the upcoming ones, I guarantee it.
> 
> And boy am I excited.


As a non-yankee, any and all things evil in this world seem to come from the US. 'World' news? US. Politics? Biden. Furries doing something bad? Murrica.

I know Europe doesn't have many furcons, but the most notorious shit I've heard is some American gracing them with their attendance, probably because they knew it'd make headlines that *gasp* fucking.. Telephone? Or whatever; someone like that were attending.

The fact vaccines is such a huge ordeal is hilarious. Oh no, some people are being EXCLUDED from a private event! Christ almighty. Couldn't come up with a more American issue myself.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 3, 2021)

⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> The fact vaccines is such a huge ordeal is hilarious. Oh no, some people are being EXCLUDED from a private event! Christ almighty. Couldn't come up with a more American issue myself.


No, no. You got it wrong.

They aren't complaining about being excluded from the private event. They want _more _people to be excluded from said private event.


----------



## AssignedEva (Nov 3, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Of course furries didn't take the news well on this. They want everyone to wear masks and be tripple vaxxed so they can feel good about themselves while they engage in degenerate acts that are extremely unsanitary and exceptional. Even though to anyone who lives in the real world knows covid-19 isn't that bad and most of the unvaxxed are brown people.
> 
> Get your covid 19 vaccine and do your part said the shit eating furry.


Interestingly TERF Island has gone for full on herd immunity and doesn't require vaccine passports, yet all the UK Furcons were cancelled this year (including the ones that would be taking place well after "freedom day"). Scotiacon, Confuzzled and Furcation are all set to take place in 2022, though, and so far no mention has been made of negative tests or vaccine passports.
I hadn't heard of any of these furry conventions so was amused/horrified to learn the last in-person theme for Furcation was "FM:TV Live" (a riff on SM:TV Live, a British kid's show)



although to be honest nothing about this photo seems to relate to the theme.


----------



## Kronk _ (Nov 3, 2021)

Cum eating and then anti vax shit.

I fucking hate Americans


----------



## Covid19AteMyPeen (Nov 3, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Cum eating and then anti vax shit.
> 
> I fucking hate Americans


How long until amerimutt law kicks in?


----------



## round robin (Nov 3, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Next time archive this insanity but Islamic content never the less. I can understand liking ones own jizz I don't understand why people think that it's okay to jizz on food period.





Kuchipatchi said:


> I can understand liking your boyfriend's cum but not your own. That's some narcissistic crap right there!


This is why I love Animal Control.


----------



## Solid Snek (Nov 3, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Anthrocon opened their registration yesterday, Nov. 1, for their 2022 event. They also posted their COVID-19 policy, which offers the option of showing vaccine proof or a negative test.
> (Tweet|Archive)
> 
> Furries, on the other hand, did not take this bit of news well:
> ...





LeChampion1992 said:


> Of course furries didn't take the news well on this. They want everyone to wear masks and be tripple vaxxed so they can feel good about themselves while they engage in degenerate acts that are extremely unsanitary and exceptional. Even though to anyone who lives in the real world knows covid-19 isn't that bad and most of the unvaxxed are brown people.
> 
> Get your covid 19 vaccine and do your part said the shit eating furry.


Given that the furries who actually have jobs generally work in tech, art, or another field that would let them work from home on the offchance they get coof, I wouldn't think flu shots (Chinese or otherwise) would be their community's top priority. It certainly wouldn't warrant drastic policy changes and online witch hunts.

A much better idea would be *mandatory STD testing. *Don't let anyone in a furry convention unless they can produce medical documents proving that they're clean of syphilis, hepatitis, gonorrhea, and of course AIDS. If furries are genuinely concerned about safety, then mandatory STD screening is a no-brainer.

Hell, you should probably throw in criminal background checks, too, just to root out the sex offenders and child predators. *It's about safety.*


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 3, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Given that the furries who actually have jobs generally work in tech, art, or another field that would let them work from home on the offchance they get coof, I wouldn't think flu shots (Chinese or otherwise) would be their community's top priority. It certainly wouldn't warrant drastic policy changes and online witch hunts.
> 
> A much better idea would be *mandatory STD testing. *Don't let anyone in a furry convention unless they can produce medical documents proving that they're clean of syphilis, hepatitis, gonorrhea, and of course AIDS. If furries are genuinely concerned about safety, then mandatory STD screening is a no-brainer.
> 
> Hell, you should probably throw in criminal background checks, too, just to root out the sex offenders and child predators. *It's about safety.*


That would all require furfags admitting their fandom (and by extension the LGBT community) has a problem with predators and promiscuity. Most of them would sooner give up porn and con hookups than do that.


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 4, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Given that the furries who actually have jobs generally work in tech, art, or another field that would let them work from home on the offchance they get coof, I wouldn't think flu shots (Chinese or otherwise) would be their community's top priority. It certainly wouldn't warrant drastic policy changes and online witch hunts.
> 
> A much better idea would be *mandatory STD testing. *Don't let anyone in a furry convention unless they can produce medical documents proving that they're clean of syphilis, hepatitis, gonorrhea, and of course AIDS. If furries are genuinely concerned about safety, then mandatory STD screening is a no-brainer.
> 
> Hell, you should probably throw in criminal background checks, too, just to root out the sex offenders and child predators. *It's about safety.*


Cons need a minimum amount of attendees to survive, that won't fly.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 4, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> Given that the furries who actually have jobs generally work in tech, art, or another field that would let them work from home on the offchance they get coof, I wouldn't think flu shots (Chinese or otherwise) would be their community's top priority. It certainly wouldn't warrant drastic policy changes and online witch hunts.
> 
> A much better idea would be *mandatory STD testing. *Don't let anyone in a furry convention unless they can produce medical documents proving that they're clean of syphilis, hepatitis, gonorrhea, and of course AIDS. If furries are genuinely concerned about safety, then mandatory STD screening is a no-brainer.
> 
> Hell, you should probably throw in criminal background checks, too, just to root out the sex offenders and child predators. *It's about safety.*


Ohh trust me I'm all for free STD testing at cons but knowing those guys they would proclaim it's discrimination while it's okay to kick out an unvaxxed furry who is literally an Amish person on rumspringer.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Nov 4, 2021)

Lion said:


> well next big con coming up is mff! here’s hoping something more drama filled than a dude eating a cum pizza and a diaper wearing troon getting kicked out of a casino resort, happens.






 I kinda fucking hate how much this guy is milking the attention. Its seriously so cringey. Imagine if cumming on a pizza in fursuit was your peak and you had to keep bringing it up in order to validate yourself and prove your worth to Twitter. Imagine if all you had was attention from people that only follow you because you jjizzed on a pizza. Like fuck I actually feel kind bad for this man dog. This is all he ever was or ever  will  be. 

For those that don't know, the pic is on  the skybridge at MFF. In case that's not obvious. 

I'm gonna shut up about this forever. I just kind of hope he reads this thread.


----------



## Kronk _ (Nov 4, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> View attachment 2687318
> I kinda fucking hate how much this guy is milking the attention. Its seriously so cringey. Imagine if cumming on a pizza in fursuit was your peak and you had to keep bringing it up in order to validate yourself and prove your worth to Twitter. Imagine if all you had was attention from people that only follow you because you jjizzed on a pizza. Like fuck I actually feel kind bad for this man dog. This is all he ever was or ever  will  be.
> 
> For those that don't know, the pic is on  the skybridge at MFF. In case that's not obvious.
> ...



What a sad little bitch.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 4, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> View attachment 2687318
> I kinda fucking hate how much this guy is milking the attention. Its seriously so cringey. Imagine if cumming on a pizza in fursuit was your peak and you had to keep bringing it up in order to validate yourself and prove your worth to Twitter. Imagine if all you had was attention from people that only follow you because you jjizzed on a pizza. Like fuck I actually feel kind bad for this man dog. This is all he ever was or ever  will  be.
> 
> For those that don't know, the pic is on  the skybridge at MFF. In case that's not obvious.
> ...


One hit wonders come in all shapes and sizes. It's like only knowing a single song on the instrument.

You can either learn another or play the same one until everyone gets tired of it.

Anyway, here's wonderwall.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 4, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> View attachment 2687318
> I kinda fucking hate how much this guy is milking the attention. Its seriously so cringey. Imagine if cumming on a pizza in fursuit was your peak and you had to keep bringing it up in order to validate yourself and prove your worth to Twitter. Imagine if all you had was attention from people that only follow you because you jjizzed on a pizza. Like fuck I actually feel kind bad for this man dog. This is all he ever was or ever  will  be.
> 
> For those that don't know, the pic is on  the skybridge at MFF. In case that's not obvious.
> ...


I think I see what he's up to. He knows it shocked a bunch of people and caused some outrage with those who hate furcon degeneracy. He's trying to ween the haters.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 4, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I think I see what he's up to. He knows it shocked a bunch of people and caused some outrage with those who hate furcon degeneracy. He's trying to ween the haters.


Basically he has a cult following with creepy furry coomers. However it would be funny to see him get kicked out of the hotel.


----------



## omori (Nov 4, 2021)

STD checks already happen at conventions, background checking however… groomers would scream profiling and discrimination.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 4, 2021)

Inb4 MFF staff catches wind and the hotel he's staying at bans him.


----------



## Linoone (Nov 4, 2021)

I think this faggot is ready for a thread if he keeps this degenerate shit up.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 4, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> I think this faggot is ready for a thread if he keeps this degenerate shit up.


One off tards are not thread worthy. There needs to be a consistent history. Seriously not everything needs its own thread.


----------



## omori (Nov 5, 2021)

I think it’d be fucking hilarious to see pizza fuck’s reaction to getting a thread here. It’s one thing to get a rise out of outraged twitter furries but the farms digging up his name, dox etc is another thing entirely and would probably scare him shitless. He’s after attention for sure but now he’s made enough noise to attract the attention he definitely wasn’t aiming for.


----------



## Archeops (Nov 5, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Inb4 MFF staff catches wind and the hotel he's staying at bans him.


I think what would be more likely is that someone decides to pull a Rainfurrest letter chain and warn the various hotels near the Donald E Stephens Convention Center about his degeneracy and tendency to leave biohazardous material in hotel walkways.

MFF staff may turn a blind eye at that, but hotel chains probably won't due to the coof.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 5, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Inb4 MFF staff catches wind and the hotel he's staying at bans him.


MFF isn't banning s guy for cumming on pizza or hosting the pizza party. While they put out a tweet MFF actually condones shit like this all the fucking time. The hotels might have issues but MFF won't.


omori said:


> I think it’d be fucking hilarious to see pizza fuck’s reaction to getting a thread here. It’s one thing to get a rise out of outraged twitter furries but the farms digging up his name, dox etc is another thing entirely and would probably scare him shitless. He’s after attention for sure but now he’s made enough noise to attract the attention he definitely wasn’t aiming for.


I mean in B4 the kiwifarms are bad people and you as a furry should never use the farms excuse. But honestly seeing the shit go the way it went I think he would get scared after he gets dead named. Though let me know when they get their own thread. I do plan on sending them pizzas and gave them named pizza cummer to him.


Archeops said:


> I think what would be more likely is that someone decides to pull a Rainfurrest letter chain and warn the various hotels near the Donald E Stephens Convention Center about his degeneracy and tendency to leave biohazardous material in hotel walkways.
> 
> MFF staff may turn a blind eye at that, but hotel chains probably won't due to the coof.


Assuming furries get off their asses and do anything over this shit. The people who are offended by this shit won't do anything because they don't want to ruin people. Meanwhile cons will get shut down because they allowed a terf on their staff.

Remember furries will call in bomb threats to stop a right wing furry con. But they won't even spread a letter around to stop a Pedophille from attending.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Nov 5, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> View attachment 2687318
> I kinda fucking hate how much this guy is milking the attention. Its seriously so cringey. Imagine if cumming on a pizza in fursuit was your peak and you had to keep bringing it up in order to validate yourself and prove your worth to Twitter. Imagine if all you had was attention from people that only follow you because you jjizzed on a pizza. Like fuck I actually feel kind bad for this man dog. This is all he ever was or ever  will  be.
> 
> For those that don't know, the pic is on  the skybridge at MFF. In case that's not obvious.
> ...


This creature is going to fall hard. It's going to be great watching this dude just explode in dramuhh. Oh the never ending milking! I'm just waiting so patiently for when he just implodes in a cloud of drama and sadness and patheticness


LeChampion1992 said:


> MFF isn't banning s guy for cumming on pizza or hosting the pizza party. While they put out a tweet MFF actually condones shit like this all the fucking time. The hotels might have issues but MFF won't.
> 
> I mean in B4 the kiwifarms are bad people and you as a furry should never use the farms excuse. But honestly seeing the shit go the way it went I think he would get scared after he gets dead named. Though let me know when they get their own thread. I do plan on sending them pizzas and gave them named pizza cummer to him.
> 
> ...


That's because the con staff are pedos and dog fuckers themselves! And far far leftists of course too. I use to know a lot of fur freaks that told me all sorts of stories. A lot of con staff are kid fuckers and a fur convention is just one big fuck fest. They all fuck each other and transmit disease and lie and fuck.  That's why they keep getting pissed at the "right" because the "right" keeps calling these cons out for what they are... Fuck fests. But the truth eventually comes out.


----------



## LurkerDog (Nov 5, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Furry attends Biggest Little Coomer Fest and gets the shocked pikachu face when despite being jabbed still gets the coof.
> Color me surprised. It's like the jab and the masks and all the other bullshit to stop a virus with a 99% survival rate doesn't do shit to stop you from getting it.
> 
> 
> ...


May I also add that this cow is actively working in their workshop (aka their living room) while dealing with Covid-19, and their idea of disinfecting the fursuits and fur is...

Fursuit Spray. https://archive.ph/RB8N9

Absolute genius isn't she? Instead of avoiding the workshop while sick with Covid, something they have preached is the worst since 2020, thinks that a little bit of alcohol, water and essential oils will kill it. Not even directly spraying it, just basically sneezing the mixture on the supplies.


----------



## Kronk _ (Nov 5, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> I think this faggot is ready for a thread if he keeps this degenerate shit up.



Nah, wait until he grows desperate for attention after the "CUM PIZZA LMAO LOLOLOLOL", then you will know how big of a cow he is. Right now, he is pretty standard in terms of furfags


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 5, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Nah, wait until he grows desperate for attention after the "CUM PIZZA LMAO LOLOLOLOL", then you will know how big of a cow he is. Right now, he is pretty standard in terms of furfags


The fact this is inevitable kinda saddens me. But then again, I doubt anyone would lose sleep over a future thread about a guy willing to nut on and eat dog treats.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 6, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Nah, wait until he grows desperate for attention after the "CUM PIZZA LMAO LOLOLOLOL", then you will know how big of a cow he is. Right now, he is pretty standard in terms of furfags


I think he's going to be worthy if he goes to MFF and creates a scene mark my words he will get a thread for that. Also I'm sure if we got the lowcows real name and Facebook posts we might find out they're worthy of a thread on any of the other threads. Never forget it's also good to have more that way we can create crossover threads.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 6, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I think he's going to be worthy if he goes to MFF and creates a scene mark my words he will get a thread for that. Also I'm sure if we got the lowcows real name and Facebook posts we might find out they're worthy of a thread on any of the other threads. Never forget it's also good to have more that way we can create crossover threads.


The three breeds of kiwi:

Thread happy kiwis who want one for everyone.
Thread resistant kiwis who would argue CWC shouldn't have a thread let alone a whole forum.
And then there are the balanced kiwis who wait until we see a proper dox and history to consider threads.

Personally I say we need to dig into his past first. See if he has a history of being exceptional or if it's recent. No history means he might burn out quickly. If he has a history though then we might have found something worth our time.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 6, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> The three breeds of kiwi:
> 
> Thread happy kiwis who want one for everyone.
> Thread resistant kiwis who would argue CWC shouldn't have a thread let alone a whole forum.
> ...


I don't care so much about history as I care about productivity. Someone who spergs out in public once a month can be fun to follow, but it's hard to keep a thread for a guy like that from being buried down to page 3 by more productive lolcows. So if someone is only _occasionally _a huge fucking sped, I'm fine with keeping his shit to megathreads more people are likely to visit every day.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 6, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I think he's going to be worthy if he goes to MFF and creates a scene mark my words he will get a thread for that. Also I'm sure if we got the lowcows real name and Facebook posts we might find out they're worthy of a thread on any of the other threads. Never forget it's also good to have more that way we can create crossover threads.


Tell you what, go make an OP and put it in PG. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## moocow (Nov 6, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I really hate everything going on in this thread right now.


I dunno, it kinda matches the theme of the community it's following. You don't click into the Animal Control section without an iron stomach, after all.



Urban Sombrero said:


> Anthrocon opened their registration yesterday, Nov. 1, for their 2022 event. They also posted their COVID-19 policy, which offers the option of showing vaccine proof or a negative test.


I relish how the "BAN EVERYBODY FROM EVERYWHERE IF THEY DON'T GET THE WU-FLU VAX!" crowd is utterly silent on that disturbingly large genealogy-style "how did HIV spread among furries so fast, who is spreading it and who did it come from?" chart from a couple years ago and the very real issue it illustrates among furries.

They might be actively bug-chasing, or even if not, they're happy to engage in unprotected indiscriminate promiscuity without a care in the world, but by god everybody had damn well better get their fucking chinkenpox vaccine or they'll be run out of town on a rail.



AngryTreeRat said:


> And then there are the balanced kiwis who wait until we see a proper dox and history to consider threads.


I actually kinda thought accurate dox and history were both requirements for new lolcow threads (that is, it's actually in the rules or something).


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 6, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Tell you what, go make an OP and put it in PG. We'll see how that goes.


I would if I knew the guys first name.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 6, 2021)

moocow said:


> I actually kinda thought accurate dox and history were both requirements for new lolcow threads (that is, it's actually in the rules or something).


A dox helps, but isn't absolutely needed. The big thing is a history. A few cows hide their name well enough to not get doxed too early on, but a history is needed. The reason a dox is so critical is it is a passive ween just for existing, and it leads to more information since we have that information to go looking with.

However some cows go full DFE on thread going public, or they are users and see their PG thread and DFE then. This can mean the dox is harder to find post thread creation. So it's best to hold off until you find it.

A full history isn't always needed, just a way to show that they started acting like a cow at Date X, did something notable at Date Y, and are still regularly active as of Date Z. I've seen plenty of new cows spawn from that minimum of information. The real question is if people care about them beyond the first exceptional moment they caught our gaze.

Edit because I forgot to address this earlier, and it is a good thing to actually discuss, as too many people are thread happy about random one off cows:


Corn Flakes said:


> I don't care so much about history as I care about productivity. Someone who spergs out in public once a month can be fun to follow, but it's hard to keep a thread for a guy like that from being buried down to page 3 by more productive lolcows. So if someone is only _occasionally _a huge fucking sped, I'm fine with keeping his shit to megathreads more people are likely to visit every day.


This is important to the health of a thread, but getting a thread going is slightly different than maintaining a healthy thread. I do agree with @Corn Flakes though so far as that once the information is gathered to make a thread on someone happens, it is worth considering if they will be capable of maintaining a healthy thread.

Exceptional acts don't make the cow. Exceptional _habits_ make the cow. Find if they have a history of exceptional acts, this reveals any habits. At that point you can start gathering information to make a thread. While you do so check how frequently those habits come up and you'll know if you got the productivity. If you got the productivity, make the thread, if they don't, dump it all in a megathread and say "yeah, this person doesn't do enough all that often to justify a thread, so have what I found".

The process of deciding if a potential cow is in fact a cow is something like this (and I will use a personal lolcow, who while not suitable for this thread does help me make the point, who got my attention because they were local and were the coworker of my girlfriend at Starbucks as the example. The name of the lolcow is Royce Rivard):

*Notice an exceptional act.* For me this was Royce being a pedo in public and trying to hide behind his autism to justify it, he's still involved in the same bit of drama with his ex who realized he was only interested in her because she was mentally stunted over two years later. He now tries to spin it as her being the abuser.
*Gathered information on them.* I already had the dox at the time (it is now out of date and I think they are homeless at this point), but I did do some work to gather social media content. If you're interested you can see their current accounts here (Instagram, Twitter, YouTube Topic for their music, Link Tree).
*Determine habits.* They used to hit on clearly underaged minors IRL, no older than maybe 14, (basically a living example of someone who lives by the motto of "if their age isn't on the clock, they are too old for the cock"). Also constant drama with his ex, which gets kinda samey, and he puts out AWFUL music. Oh and comically liberal political opinions. The habits were all there. Happened regularly, and wasn't much of a one off thing. IRL he also would publicly lose his shit on customers at work for not likely Taylor Swift, had TERRIBLE spending habits, actually _quit his job_ to get government covid money, constantly grifting IRL, and a little bit online too. Definitely an exceptional individual with exceptional habits. Even travelled across the border to the US during lock down a few times to see his underaged girlfriend by, according to him, hiding in a trunk. Fucking exceptional.
*Determine frequency. *It's a pretty slow, yet steady flow. It's there, but not enough being posted online to be worth a thread in _my_ opinion. I have, however, provided you with the links and reasons I even got so far in the process so you can decide if you disagree with my assessment for yourself. If someone disagrees with my decision enough that they decide to make a thread, PM me and I will help you put together a thread. The big issue though, not much of his exceptional behaviour was posted online. He used to also maintain like eight different twitter accounts apparently, all as hardcore Taylor Swift fan accounts talking about how much he wanted to marry her, but he deleted them before I decided to get the information for them from my girlfriend. During that phase the productivity was there, but since then he's no longer putting enough of it online to be worth a thread in my eyes. You're all welcome to disagree.
*Write the OP and make the thread in PG.* I didn't get this far, obviously because I determined productivity was too low, at least when it came to online content. However this is the very last step to a cow getting a thread of their own. In my example Royce didn't qualify, so I didn't bother. However it still shows how important frequency is before getting excited and making a thread.


----------



## Velvet Glove Iron Fist (Nov 9, 2021)

Does an AIDS contagion count as furry convention drama?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 9, 2021)

Velvet Glove Iron Fist said:


> Does an AIDS contagion count as furry convention drama?
> 
> View attachment 2701834View attachment 2701835


Ha, I think in the UK knowingly spreading deadly sexually transmitted diseases is a crime if you don't disclose.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2021)

Velvet Glove Iron Fist said:


> Does an AIDS contagion count as furry convention drama?
> 
> View attachment 2701834View attachment 2701835


Wait, is that an updated chart? I swear I've seen the exact same diagram years ago.


----------



## D.Va (Nov 9, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Wait, is that an updated chart? I swear I've seen the exact same diagram years ago.


it's like at least five years old at this point. https://kiwifarms.net/posts/1806903


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 9, 2021)

D.Va said:


> it's like at least five years old at this point. https://kiwifarms.net/posts/1806903





Corn Flakes said:


> Wait, is that an updated chart? I swear I've seen the exact same diagram years ago.


Compared them, it is the same, except "Skywere" is now "Dr. Cuddlebug"


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 9, 2021)

D.Va said:


> it's like at least five years old at this point. https://kiwifarms.net/posts/1806903


Definitely older than that, it was making it's way around /furi/ at least 7 years ago. I've also heard it had been debunked because people were being added to it that other people had personal vendettas with rather than actual evidence they were pozzed.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Definitely older than that, it was making it's way around /furi/ at least 7 years ago. I've also heard it had been debunked because people were being added to it that other people had personal vendettas with rather than actual evidence they were pozzed.


Not that it matters. Let's be honest with ourselves here, if the CDC bothered to track who slept with who and who caught what from who within the furry fandom since 2010, the graph would look like this:


----------



## Juan? (Nov 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Not that it matters. Let's be honest with ourselves here, if the CDC bothered to track who slept with who and who caught what from who within the furry fandom since 2010, the graph would look like this:
> 
> View attachment 2703765


furries got WMD’s made from STD’s


----------



## axeltrite (Nov 11, 2021)

Juan? said:


> furries got WMD’s made from STD’s


An international furry convention could be considered a war crime.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 11, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> An international furry convention could be considered a war crime.


Wait until you find out about Eurofurence.


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Nov 11, 2021)

MFF Pizza Party cancelled. Pressure from the convention chairs at MFF to ban Pizza Puppy if he hosts one of his Sploogey Pizza Parties at their con that he will be refused entry to MFF. Pizza Puppy has now stated that his party will be a Birthday Bash. Expect the same shenanigans as the BLFC Pizza Party just with people adding their own special frosting to the cake.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 11, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> MFF Pizza Party cancelled. Pressure from the convention chairs at MFF to ban Pizza Puppy if he hosts one of his Sploogey Pizza Parties at their con that he will be refused entry to MFF. Pizza Puppy has now stated that his party will be a Birthday Bash. Expect the same shenanigans as the BLFC Pizza Party just with people adding their own special frosting to the cake.
> 
> View attachment 2706975View attachment 2706994


Furries are the reason I haven't been able to have pizza in the last couple of weeks. Now I'm about to lose my appetite for cake. I gotta say browsing animal control is a good way to stop eating.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 11, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Furries are the reason I haven't been able to have pizza in the last couple of weeks. Now I'm about to lose my appetite for cake. I gotta say browsing animal control is a good way to stop eating.


You get desensitized after a while friend. Don't let the furries destroy you. They harm themselves enough.


----------



## Chiropteran (Nov 11, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> MFF Pizza Party cancelled. Pressure from the convention chairs at MFF to ban Pizza Puppy if he hosts one of his Sploogey Pizza Parties at their con that he will be refused entry to MFF. Pizza Puppy has now stated that his party will be a Birthday Bash. Expect the same shenanigans as the BLFC Pizza Party just with people adding their own special frosting to the cake.
> 
> View attachment 2706975View attachment 2706994


I'm not expecting much, honestly. He said it's only for him and somebody else named River. This dude has a boyfriend...? Some people will dick anyone if they have a hole, I guess.

Unless of course this is all just a front and he plans to have a big party anyway but more speakeasy.


----------



## Right Behind You (Nov 12, 2021)

Don’t you worry. Even with getting into the con on the line, this faggot who gets off on eating cum and attention is going to find a way to eat cum for attention.


----------



## Napalm Lube (Nov 13, 2021)

Chiropteran said:


> I'm not expecting much, honestly. He said it's only for him and somebody else named River. This dude has a boyfriend...? Some people will dick anyone if they have a hole, I guess.
> 
> Unless of course this is all just a front and he plans to have a big party anyway but more speakeasy.


He's gotten attention for being the "Cum pizza guy", so he's thinking that by hosting a "Birthday party with cake" he can attempt to skirt the line on a technicality to avoid getting in trouble with the convention, and when the weekend is over come back to Twitter for round 2 as the "Cum cake guy".


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 13, 2021)

Napalm Lube said:


> He's gotten attention for being the "Cum pizza guy", so he's thinking that by hosting a "Birthday party with cake" he can attempt to skirt the line on a technicality to avoid getting in trouble with the convention, and when the weekend is over come back to Twitter for round 2 as the "Cum cake guy".


You know, I remember an episode of Spongebob about something like this. About chasing attention the same way over and over having diminishing returns. I feel like this cum muncher should've learned well enough from that episode. He's trying to mix it up a bit, but he just wants to be the "cum on food guy" and it isn't that interesting, and the returns will diminish fast.

In fact, I first learned about the whole cum pizza thing from a friend in Reno saying "yeah, some of the furries I go to uni with said apparently there was a pizza party in one of the rooms at BLFC" to which my first response was "What a waste of pizza." I didn't need to be told there was cum on that pizza, because furries are not only just that predictable, but it just doesn't seem like anything that original, like it is something that should just be expected by these freaks. I swear I've heard of similar things in previous furcons, I can't shake the feeling that this already happened back in the 90s.


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Nov 14, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> You get desensitized after a while friend. Don't let the furries destroy you. They harm themselves enough.


twas a furfag who started the tide pod eating trend when he put tide pods on pizza. They are not normal people.


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Nov 14, 2021)

No Batty Boys in Jamaica said:


> twas a furfag who started the tide pod eating trend when he put tide pods on pizza. They are not normal people.


Pizza Puppy Unmasked

Found a video which shows part of his face.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 14, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> Pizza Puppy Unmasked
> 
> Found a video which shows part of his face.
> 
> View attachment 2716078View attachment 2716079


Newfag post the video not just some screenshots FFS.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 14, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Newfag post the video not just some screenshots FFS.


Got it covered.
Video is just them filling their fursuit head with ice cubes because why the fuck not.


Spoiler: Video







Your browser is not able to display this video.





(Tweet | Archive)


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Nov 14, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Newfag post the video not just some screenshots FFS.


The video doesn't show anything more revealing his face ya Tree Rat!
Here it is ya Nut Monger!


			https://twitter.com/i/status/1429747087000805378
		


Also the creation of the Pizza Crudster Costume!









						Userpage of Johnwoof -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Also furries have put me off eating pizza forever!


			https://twitter.com/i/status/1453641580875632640
		


More cringe


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 14, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> The video doesn't show anything more revealing his face ya Tree Rat!
> Here it is ya Nut Monger!
> 
> 
> ...


I’d say you need to learn to archive everything,
but what the fuck are we supposed to gain from this?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 14, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> The video doesn't show anything more revealing his face ya Tree Rat!
> Here it is ya Nut Monger!
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing here is fucking interesting. Make the suicide painful, nigger.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 14, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> The video doesn't show anything more revealing his face ya Tree Rat!
> Here it is ya Nut Monger!
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing this post does is prove my theory that every single person who drives a Jeep is a massive faggot.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 14, 2021)

Honestly, I'm not holding my breath until someone from that party just flat out leaks the going-ons. Chances are he got told not by con staff, as people have pointed out that the con staff themselves likely don't give a shit, but by all the hotels connected to the con space that if they catch even a whiff of him pulling some kind of debachury he'd be immediately trespassed. By all of them.



Each one circled is a hotel, there's another called the Loews that's out of view, but I'm sure they'd be emailed as well if he tried to pull another pizza party.


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Nov 14, 2021)

Binta? said:


> I’d say you need to learn to archive everything,
> but what the fuck are we supposed to gain from this?


Basically who the Crudster parties with, his Fursuit name and some more on-line handles that he goes by. Sooner or later one of his buddies are going to post some more incriminating photos of him, perhaps more unmasked ones, if not now, probably by the next con which would be MFF.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 14, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> Basically who the Crudster parties with, his Fursuit name and some more on-line handles that he goes by. Sooner or later one of his buddies are going to post some more incriminating photos of him, perhaps more unmasked ones, if not now, probably by the next con which would be MFF.


So nothing useful nor new.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 14, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> Basically who the Crudster parties with, his Fursuit name and some more on-line handles that he goes by. Sooner or later one of his buddies are going to post some more incriminating photos of him, perhaps more unmasked ones, if not now, probably by the next con which would be MFF.


Surely that hasn't been done yet.
Nope. Not at all.

This is just friendly advice. Spoilers and linking to archived posts will do you wonders in terms of organization and explaining why you're doing what you're doing, regardless of how pointless your continuously updating post might be.


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Nov 14, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> So nothing useful nor new.





Binta? said:


> Surely that hasn't been done yet.
> Nope. Not at all.
> 
> This is just friendly advice. Spoilers and linking to archived posts will do you wonders in terms of organization and explaining why you're doing what you're doing, regardless of how pointless your continuously updating post might be.


Sometimes going through day zero and day one convention footage videos catch video of headless fursuiters  walking around the convention space or in registration lineups while they are usually holding their fursuit head in hand so you know who they are when you see them.


----------



## Neil (Nov 14, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> MFF Pizza Party cancelled. Pressure from the convention chairs at MFF to ban Pizza Puppy if he hosts one of his Sploogey Pizza Parties at their con that he will be refused entry to MFF. Pizza Puppy has now stated that his party will be a Birthday Bash. Expect the same shenanigans as the BLFC Pizza Party just with people adding their own special frosting to the cake.
> 
> View attachment 2706975View attachment 2706994


Attention whoring degenerate weirdos like this make me realize just how much better off the planet would be without furries.

Imagine not just fucking banning this stupid faggot, and instead allowing him to do the same gross shit but in a different way. Any other convention space would ban this freak, but not furries.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 16, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> The video doesn't show anything more revealing his face ya Tree Rat!
> Here it is ya Nut Monger!
> 
> 
> ...


You know, in all of your schizoposting, you forgot to include this:



We're here to laugh at these retards, too, you know. Not just nonsensically a-log like the lulznettard you are.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> You know, in all of your schizoposting, you forgot to include this:
> View attachment 2724144
> We're here to laugh at these retards, too, you know. Not just nonsensically a-log like the lulznettard you are.


Huh, he did cause another crapshow because of that, didn't he? It was pretty much just a usual twitter sperg over communication badge jokes being ableist so it didn't seem worth documenting.

But since it got brought up:

(Tweet | Archive)


Spoiler: Tweet Photos








As expected, he got both negative publicity and ego-stroking in response:


To which he would post this as a reply:

(Tweet | Archive)
Whole thing is a total overreaction, but I'll be damned if I have to take the side of someone who cums on food for e-fame.



The Austistic Aufster said:


> An entire wall of unarchived and unlinked shit.


Also, the original tweet of his partial face reveal got deleted. Safe to say he or someone he knows checks this thread and ran it by them. Shocker.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 17, 2021)

The 15 year old wanting the pizza badge


----------



## Right Behind You (Nov 18, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> The 15 year old wanting *to be a furry*


fify


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 19, 2021)

Right Behind You said:


> fify


Unfortunately they’ve already achieved that part


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 20, 2021)

Right Behind You said:


> fify


How sad and empty must your childhood be in order to become a furry at 15?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> How sad and empty must your childhood be in order to become a furry at 15?


I have no idea, but most of them seem to start at 12 for some reason.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Nov 20, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I have no idea, but most of them seem to start at 12 for some reason.



The increase in popularity of the fandom has made furries become more visible on the internet and in general. More kids are exposed to it and they are very susceptible to the whole "I need an identity" crisis that troons and furries feed on. Its starting to become a fad. I could see why children would be more interested in the furry fandom in an innocent sort of way, but once they inevitablly come across furry porn it corrupts them and turns them into full blown furfags.

It doesn't help with all these normies buying into the whole "its not a sex thing" and letting their kids get into furries without knowing the sexual side of the fandom that was a critical component of its creation and endurance.

Oh well, as bad as furries are I think troons are a worse influence and far more damaging to a child's psyche then wanting to be a talking animal person. Troons are more likely to off themselves, generally become shittier people, cause more mental illness and regret to their victims, have worse self esteem issues, and are equally as likely to turn the kid into a sex pest.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Oh well, as bad as furries are I think troons are a worse influence and far more damaging to a child's psyche then wanting to be a talking animal person. Troons are more likely to off themselves, generally become shittier people, cause more mental illness and regret to their victims, have worse self esteem issues, and are equally as likely to turn the kid into a sex pest.


Unfortunately, the furry fandom is completely _infested _with troons. Remember, the Venn Diagram for furries vs. LGBT is two concentric circles. So we're right back to the start: a preteen getting involved with furries _is_ at an enormous risk of grooming.


----------



## LurkerDog (Nov 22, 2021)

Isn't it a little crazy how this ONE person seems to continuously have problems at conventions they go to while no one else has a single problem? It almost seems as if they are the problem...








						Cass is Heading Back Home from Seattle 🚗 on Twitter: "Okay so I had …
					

archived 22 Nov 2021 18:18:49 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 22, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Isn't it a little crazy how this ONE person seems to continuously have problems at conventions they go to while no one else has a single problem? It almost seems as if they are the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CassMutt? Wonder why that name sounds familiar


The Rabbit Holes said:


> CassMutt is a Cow , known for scamming/harrassing her customers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 23, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Isn't it a little crazy how this ONE person seems to continuously have problems at conventions they go to while no one else has a single problem? It almost seems as if they are the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, the issue is that she's deaf and someone wasn't in the mood for constant, "What?!" reply? Why is she in the convention gig then? Did she not have a friend to help her out if this is an issue?

She's a fool for expecting furries to be nice.
And her bio says that she's ace and pan. Pick one cos they contradict each other, moron.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Nov 23, 2021)

The kids I know use "furry" as a synonym for "laughable degenerate," but I might know a better quality of kid.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Nov 23, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> The increase in popularity of the fandom has made furries become more visible on the internet and in general. More kids are exposed to it and they are very susceptible to the whole "I need an identity" crisis that troons and furries feed on. Its starting to become a fad. I could see why children would be more interested in the furry fandom in an innocent sort of way, but once they inevitablly come across furry porn it corrupts them and turns them into full blown furfags.
> 
> It doesn't help with all these normies buying into the whole "its not a sex thing" and letting their kids get into furries without knowing the sexual side of the fandom that was a critical component of its creation and endurance.
> 
> Oh well, as bad as furries are I think troons are a worse influence and far more damaging to a child's psyche then wanting to be a talking animal person. Troons are more likely to off themselves, generally become shittier people, cause more mental illness and regret to their victims, have worse self esteem issues, and are equally as likely to turn the kid into a sex pest.


This is the whiniest shit I've ever read. Lmao. Shut up. Nothing novel here, just bitching. Bring it up at the next PTA meeting.


----------



## axeltrite (Nov 23, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> She's a fool for expecting furries to be nice.
> And her bio says that she's ace and pan. Pick one cos they contradict each other, moron.


Being ace and pan means you _really_ don't want to fuck everyone equally, I suppose.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 27, 2021)

Have a friend who apparently ran into the pizza guy at BLFC. My first reaction was to scold him for even going to the con but apparently pizza dude makes all those weird noises (as shown in his fucked up powerpoint preview of his con plans) even when holding 'regular' - for lack of a better word - conversations with people. Friend told me it was extremely off putting and actively avoided him for the rest of the event. Dude's definitely tweaked and I feel bad for a cool animal like the maned wolf being discovered by the fandom and immediately run into the ground by freaks.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 29, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> The 15 year old wanting the pizza badge


Reason why I hate twitter #1923487120


NevskyProspekt said:


> Have a friend who apparently ran into the pizza guy at BLFC. My first reaction was to scold him for even going to the con but apparently pizza dude makes all those weird noises (as shown in his fucked up powerpoint preview of his con plans) even when holding 'regular' - for lack of a better word - conversations with people. Friend told me it was extremely off putting and actively avoided him for the rest of the event. Dude's definitely tweaked and I feel bad for a cool animal like the maned wolf being discovered by the fandom and immediately run into the ground by freaks.


Tbh it isn't new, it's just dumb tics furries do for some reason.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 29, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Reason why I hate twitter #1923487120
> 
> Tbh it isn't new, it's just dumb tics furries do for some reason.


I remember reading something a while back about how too much time putting on certain verbal behaviours can result in them eventually being tics, and a huge breakdown of which ones could be found in different fandoms. It always stood out in my memory because I basically was able to create a method of identifying furries and categorizing their fursona from it. The site it was on is long gone though. It is definitely more common amongst con going fursuiters and RPers than any other brand of furry.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 29, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I remember reading something a while back about how too much time putting on certain verbal behaviours can result in them eventually being tics, and a huge breakdown of which ones could be found in different fandoms. It always stood out in my memory because I basically was able to create a method of identifying furries and categorizing their fursona from it. The site it was on is long gone though. It is definitely more common amongst con going fursuiters and RPers than any other brand of furry.


I'm sad the article you mentioned there is lost. The furry fandom's tics (and sometimes ticks) are pretty obvious, but I'm curious as to what dumb noises other fandoms make.


----------



## phattie (Nov 29, 2021)

Lol. Not actually him but did we ever get a pic of his face? Going to stay far far away from him at MFF. Can probably smell his suit from miles away. 





Edit: Idiocy.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 29, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Lol. Not actually him but did we ever get a pic of his face?


Yes and no


----------



## Racoober (Nov 29, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Have a friend who apparently ran into the pizza guy at BLFC. My first reaction was to scold him for even going to the con but apparently pizza dude makes all those weird noises (as shown in his fucked up powerpoint preview of his con plans) even when holding 'regular' - for lack of a better word - conversations with people. Friend told me it was extremely off putting and actively avoided him for the rest of the event. Dude's definitely tweaked and I feel bad for a cool animal like the maned wolf being discovered by the fandom and immediately run into the ground by freaks.


My meeting with him was the opposite. He seemed very awkward and didn't speak very much if at all, maybe he was high or something? A weird fella overall 


b e E p said:


> Lol. Not actually him but did we ever get a pic of his face? Going to stay far far away from him at MFF. Can probably smell his suit from miles away.
> View attachment 2760066
> 
> Edit: Idiocy.


He's pretty tall so it'll be easy to spot him (in suit at least)


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 29, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I remember reading something a while back about how too much time putting on certain verbal behaviours can result in them eventually being tics, and a huge breakdown of which ones could be found in different fandoms. It always stood out in my memory because I basically was able to create a method of identifying furries and categorizing their fursona from it. The site it was on is long gone though. It is definitely more common amongst con going fursuiters and RPers than any other brand of furry.


Do you recall anything from that method worth mentioning? What tics stood out to you as particularly strong among furries?


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Nov 30, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Lol. Not actually him but did we ever get a pic of his face? Going to stay far far away from him at MFF. Can probably smell his suit from miles away.
> View attachment 2760066
> 
> Edit: Idiocy.


Well that's an ugly mug if I have ever seen one. 

IFf someone like this, approached my children or family, making all those weird noises, saying that he's living his best life and saying "Awrf" out loud, I would definitely contact authorities ASAP.


----------



## phattie (Nov 30, 2021)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> Well that's an ugly mug if I have ever seen one.


It's Vsauce, not him lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 30, 2021)

By the by, did anyone find out who were the last 3 furs who ruined the pizza?


Spoiler: In case you need a reminder



So far:

manedwolfy
jayfoxcat
KuramaSoCalFox
KooperShiba
SmashVill
WyattTheFox
ArdynWolf
ChewyTobacco
BadBullBento
BlaqpantheR30
ferretcheeks
chillyboxad
RubinTheFox
MarivauxCoyote
wrx_dawg
SendABleat


----------



## phattie (Dec 1, 2021)

Sappho will be at MFF.







Empty threats I'm sure. But wouldn't this be nice.


----------



## THEeggster (Dec 1, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Sappho will be at MFF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the scariest part about this, is that they will not be found (probably idk how it works at furcons) at all because of the amount of people there, which is around 15,000 or so people [and growing]. if this was at a small con she was going to, then it would be MUCH easier to find her.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Dec 1, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Lol. Not actually him but did we ever get a pic of his face? Going to stay far far away from him at MFF. Can probably smell his suit from miles away.
> View attachment 2760066
> 
> Edit: Idiocy.



That cuck looks like he has crack head Hunter Biden face going on:


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 1, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> That cuck looks like he has crack head Hunter Biden face going on:
> 
> View attachment 2766836


don't do my dude Michael Vincent Sauce like that, man


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 2, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Do you recall anything from that method worth mentioning? What tics stood out to you as particularly strong among furries?


Fox furs tend to yelp their Ys, that was one I always found hilarious. It's a weird tic that stood out. Furries in general tend to punctuate with noises. It's been so long I don't really actively remember it anymore, but every now and then I go "yeah, no that person is likely a cat fur".


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 2, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Fox furs tend to yelp their Ys


Something about this fills me with rage and amusement at the same time. I hate it.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 3, 2021)

Alright, I been watching MFF unfold a little bit and so far it's nothing special; Furries being faggots and Twitter not understanding that conventions are first and foremost sausage orgies, but we got some amusing outliners that garnered minor drama, though nothing major... yet.

Here's a post of someone filming two dudes getting it on through half-opaque blinds and the comments are up in arms about it being illegal / breach of privacy and what have you. Knowing furries, they either planned this up front or went along with it when other guests started cheering them on. Comments are still funny tho and this might develop into something bigger.





Spoiler: Link to video on Twitter, nothing really graphic tho






			https://twitter.com/fuckKevon/status/1466289125234032642?s=20
		







Spoiler: Archive



Archive: https://archive.md/78XaP



Here's the post of some other dude of the same event and the comments seem to have one of the participants in them. From the looks of it, both fine with it being on Twitter, however the mob is, unexpectedly, ignoring this.





Spoiler: More gay shenanigans






			https://twitter.com/KodyCollie/status/804964621153083392?s=20
		







Spoiler: Archive












						Kody Collie on Twitter: "Welcome to #mff2016 wooooo Cowboy but sex So…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 00:15:12 UTC




					archive.md
				







The dude's Twitter: https://twitter.com/SheppFox

Sappho's presence has been reported and acknowledged by con staff







			https://twitter.com/Z3nyatta_/status/1465805890406260745?s=20
		

Archive: https://archive.md/BneXl
This one's new. I think? Some folks are very unhappy with a user going by DiezelRaccoon for apparently being a bad boy with gun safety and are calling for him to get roughed up. Will it happen? Will we get to see it?

His Twitter: https://twitter.com/DiezelRaccoon

Some dudes being angry: https://twitter.com/PureRubyDragon/status/1466479799480815616?s=20




Another dude being angry about the former dudes being angry: https://twitter.com/ZoopWolf/status/1466568809418874892?s=20




Archives: https://archive.md/3DOAB https://archive.md/3WxEX


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 3, 2021)

Seeing sceartan start a request with 'Would you kindly' was a _Bioshock_ to me.


----------



## LurkerDog (Dec 3, 2021)

LurkerDog said:


> Isn't it a little crazy how this ONE person seems to continuously have problems at conventions they go to while no one else has a single problem? It almost seems as if they are the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well well well. If I wasn't correct. Apparently someone purchased her premade that she "poured her soul into" and immediately wanted to return it. Considering the suit was made on the road, the eyes were painted haphazardly using poor supplies in a hotel room and the suit isn't even technically finished (no mane due to "supply shortages" despite the colors for the mane being in stock on the main fur supplier she uses, I don't blame them. 









						Cass is Vending @ MFF 💰 Table M-7 in DD on Twitter: "Please don't bu…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 03:18:26 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Looks like she is also in the negatives in her bank account. Really worth the trip to MFF hm? 









						Cass is Vending @ MFF 💰 Table M-7 in DD on Twitter: "Me at the start…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 03:20:48 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Comments on both are about what you would expect. Oh poor you! I'm so sorry! Etc.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Dec 3, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Alright, I been watching MFF unfold a little bit and so far it's nothing special; Furries being faggots and Twitter not understanding that conventions are first and foremost sausage orgies, but we got some amusing outliners that garnered minor drama, though nothing major... yet.
> 
> Here's a post of someone filming two dudes getting it on through half-opaque blinds and the comments are up in arms about it being illegal / breach of privacy and what have you. Knowing furries, they either planned this up front or went along with it when other guests started cheering them on. Comments are still funny tho and this might develop into something bigger.
> View attachment 2771888
> ...


Part of the rage at the raccon guy is that he is unvaxxed.

Have some more MFF stuff I've seen.



Spoiler: Furry gets groped by fake staff






			https://twitter.com/_Sarahcat/status/1466564389415403521
		




 archive: https://archive.md/vMDfL





Spoiler: puts cock on made fur you suit



only at night, guis, we promise



			https://twitter.com/UbeWoof/status/1466645173102727168
		



			https://twitter.com/KojiTheTanuki/status/1466812817638625287
		










 archives:








						Ube Woof 🪴 @ MFF 2021! on Twitter: "Damn. 🥴 🍆: @jeyhusky 📸: @Eeve…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 03:20:36 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Koji Tsukada ➡️ MFF on Twitter: "😻@KooperShiba and @jeyhusky are hav…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 03:24:36 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 3, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> Spoiler: puts cock on made fur you suit





Spoiler: The Jeyhusky dude pumps HIS OWN BALLS with saline.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 3, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Spoiler: The Jeyhusky dude pumps his balls with saline.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772320


That i shock site material.
To anyone who is reading this: *Pizdec is not referring to a fursuit, but an actual human.*


----------



## Lion (Dec 3, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Here's a post of someone filming two dudes getting it on through half-opaque blinds and the comments are up in arms about it being illegal / breach of privacy and what have you. Knowing furries, they either planned this up front or went along with it when other guests started cheering them on. Comments are still funny tho and this might develop into something bigger.



everyone’s favorite tranny quote tweet the original thread saying the two dudes might have to register as sex offenders for having sex in a hotel room and not closing the blinds all the way. 





			https://twitter.com/literalgrill/status/1466455127275888640?s=21


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 3, 2021)

Lion said:


> everyone’s favorite tranny quote tweet the original thread saying the two dudes might have to register as sex offenders for having sex in a hotel room and not closing the blinds all the way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772462
> ...


There we go, I knew this one had potential! We might have MFF's Cum Pizza.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 3, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> Is there any proof this Julia Carlson kid is real and did commit suicide? How is Sappho close enough with a 13-14 year old to know about her suicide within 24 hours and be the first to break the news? How did people dox Julia and call her parents when nobody seems to know Julia's social media accounts?


I also don't think there's a suicide/funeral.
Sappho is lying about a lot of things knowing that he's being scrutinized over every post.

People were able to dox a minor who was being groomed, but know nothing about the groomer.

I doubt this Julia Carlson person that Sappho is talking about actually exists.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 4, 2021)

Lion said:


> everyone’s favorite tranny quote tweet the original thread saying the two dudes might have to register as sex offenders for having sex in a hotel room and not closing the blinds all the way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772462
> ...


I like how most of the people in the thread are like, why are you filming this, this is wrong on your part. FYI, there's two sets of curtains for hotels, satins, like the ones in the video for sunlight and some privacy, and darker sun blocking curtains for privacy. If it's not obvious, they've chosen not to use the sun blocking ones.


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Dec 4, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Sappho will be at MFF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spaghetti noodle arms sure looks threatening. Not! I'd wager a bet that if Side Guac tries to fight anybody that he will end up in the hospital.




Edit : On second thoughts Side Guac's a girl. Pizza Puppy will probably get her drunk and then the two will fuck over a pizza.



Edit : They're neither a dude nor a girl, just some mixed up freak on hormones. Maybe a trip to the hospital is just what they need to get their head examined?




With anybody these days, well especially with Furries you have to do the Crocodile Dundee crotch check to make sure of their sex.








						Crocodile Dundee "lady" in bar
					

Mick discovers the lady he was chatting up had a little secret...




					www.youtube.com
				













						Crocodile Dundee -"Just making sure". Live it up.
					

Description"Crocodile" Dundee is a 1986 Australian comedy film set in the Australian Outback and in New York City. It stars Paul Hogan as the weathered Mick ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Dec 4, 2021)

This year MFF convention staff want to remind everyone that the convention washrooms are all for all genders to use, but these are animal people, where are the darn litterboxes?



			https://twitter.com/FurFest/status/1466775209566945287


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Dec 5, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Spoiler: The Jeyhusky dude pumps HIS OWN BALLS with saline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regret has never filled my body after absentmindedly clicking on a spoiler quite like this one before. I’m not even going to ask questions, I don’t want answers. I just want the mental images to go away.


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Dec 5, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> Regret has never filled my body after absentmindedly clicking on a spoiler quite like this one before. I’m not even going to ask questions, I don’t want answers. I just want the mental images to go away.


Gross. Barf. Maybe one of these days he'll end up damaging his junk so much that he'll get a problem similar to what this unfortunate man suffered through, but at least with Manedwolfy, he'd deserve it. https://www.cnn.com/2013/08/19/health/tlc-man-132-pound-scrotum/index.html
"
Imagine carrying a bowling ball between your legs that weighs close to 200 pounds. If that image is too much to stomach, continue reading with caution.

Wesley Warren, 49, spent more than four years with this extra burden before having surgery to repair the damage from a rare medical condition called scrotal lymphedema.

When doctors placed the swollen mass they had cut from Warren’s scrotum on the scale, it weighed 132 pounds. That’s not counting the fluid or smaller pieces of tissue the surgeons had also removed from the Las Vegas man.

“There are a lot of people that will look and laugh and stare in shock and awe and amazement,” Warren says as he walks down the street in a preview for TLC’s upcoming show “The Man with the 132-Pound Scrotum.” The one-hour special airs Monday at"


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 5, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> Regret has never filled my body after absentmindedly clicking on a spoiler quite like this one before. I’m not even going to ask questions, I don’t want answers. I just want the mental images to go away.


Allow me to make your day a little bit more miserable; Saline, which is just a distilled saltwater solution is often used in medicine because regular water causes bloodcells to rupture. It's used to wash wounds, treat low blood pressure and as a solvent for other injections. 
More importantly, your body will dissipate any excess within about a day, making it virtually harmless to use *no matter where you inject it into.*


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Dec 5, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Allow me to make your day a little bit more miserable; Saline, which is just a distilled saltwater solution is often used in medicine because regular water causes bloodcells to rupture. It's used to wash wounds, treat low blood pressure and as a solvent for other injections.
> More importantly, your body will dissipate any excess within about a day, making it virtually harmless to use *no matter where you inject it into.*


Doctor Crackhead seems to really know their stuff, possibly  from past experience.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 5, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> This one's new. I think? Some folks are very unhappy with a user going by DiezelRaccoon for apparently being a bad boy with gun safety and are calling for him to get roughed up. Will it happen? Will we get to see it?
> 
> His Twitter: https://twitter.com/DiezelRaccoon
> 
> ...


Diezels actually got a thread Here, quite the _interesting _individual.   

I’ve always wondered if any one of them would have the balls to say something to him, but we all know that won’t happen.   Still fun to watch.


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Dec 5, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Diezels actually got a thread Here, quite the _interesting _individual.
> 
> I’ve always wondered if any one of them would have the balls to say something to him, but we all know that won’t happen.   Still fun to watch.


Just substitute Kevin Nash for Adam Rose and Diezel Raccoon for The Bunny and it's all good baby! ;D


----------



## who dare wins? (Dec 5, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Allow me to make your day a little bit more miserable; Saline, which is just a distilled saltwater solution is often used in medicine because regular water causes bloodcells to rupture. It's used to wash wounds, treat low blood pressure and as a solvent for other injections.
> More importantly, your body will dissipate any excess within about a day, making it virtually harmless to use *no matter where you inject it into.*


Pretty sure that different areas of the body cause it to dissipate at either slower or faster rates. Even then, at some point wouldn't it start to cause at least skin damage or internal damage to the testicles at some point? I have heard of people becoming senile through constant usage of saline but I am unsure of it.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 5, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> More importantly, your body will dissipate any excess within about a day, making it virtually harmless to use *no matter where you inject it into.*


In other words, for ten dorrah I can be big balled doggy of my dreams... for one day. And then I have an ugly scar on my balls from injecting saline in them.


----------



## Gravy Seal (Dec 5, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Pretty sure that different areas of the body cause it to dissipate at either slower or faster rates. Even then, at some point wouldn't it start to cause at least skin damage or internal damage to the testicles at some point? I have heard of people becoming senile through constant usage of saline but I am unsure of it.


It's really a matter of IV/IM/type of needle, placement, etc. Saline itself wouldn't be the issue I'd worry about; I'd worry about clean injection sites and that kind of thing if that's seriously something he's doing. Better be keeping those clean and sanitary cuz infections in vulnerable areas like that are no joke. Hope he doesn't reuse needles and his dick doesn't rot off


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Dec 5, 2021)

Not to get too off-topic, but if any kiwis want to see a more prominent example of what happens when you fuck up injecting saline into your balls for this extremely specific fetish, check out the thread on Dylan Hafertepen / noodlesandbeef, a lolcow responsible for at least three deaths (two related to botching up the injections, and a third person who killed themselves shortly before being sentenced for one of the injections).

EDIT: Fucked up the link, fixed it


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 5, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Pretty sure that different areas of the body cause it to dissipate at either slower or faster rates. Even then, at some point wouldn't it start to cause at least skin damage or internal damage to the testicles at some point? I have heard of people becoming senile through constant usage of saline but I am unsure of it.


That's two VERY different kinds of people there (or maybe not). The ones going senile are injecting it into their veins deliberately to thin their blood and get drunk/high more 'efficiently', similar to how you get wasted super quickly after donating blood. Extreme doses also cause states of severe delusion, similar to blood loss which some people are into. But prolonged use can cause severe imbalance of your electrolytes if you don't substitute for essentially flushing you bloodstream constantly (and NO, you are NOT qualified to determine what to add in order to combat this, just throwing that out there!)

The people injecting it into their body to bloat their ballsack are... relatively safe. You can't get enough pressure with an IV drip to really damage anything, and the skin stretches over time to accommodate for it. The main issue, like Gravy Seal mentioned, is how (un)sanitary the conditions are. It's fairly easy to avoid getting infections if you aren't a complete retard and re-use needles... but this IS furries we are talking about, they aren't scared off, even when their balls turn the colour of a 2-month old lasagna.

Also to combat any more "speaking from experience" posts; yes, I am. I work in the medical sector and I have seen some shit.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 5, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Not to get too off-topic, but if any kiwis want to see a more prominent example of what happens when you fuck up injecting saline into your balls for this extremely specific fetish, check out the thread on Dylan Hafertepen / noodlesandbeef, a lolcow responsible for at least three deaths (two related to botching up the injections, and a third person who killed themselves shortly before being sentenced for one of the injections).
> 
> EDIT: Fucked up the link, fixed it


Thank you!


----------



## who dare wins? (Dec 5, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> That's two VERY different kinds of people there (or maybe not). The ones going senile are injecting it into their veins deliberately to thin their blood and get drunk/high more 'efficiently', similar to how you get wasted super quickly after donating blood. Extreme doses also cause states of severe delusion, similar to blood loss which some people are into. But prolonged use can cause severe imbalance of your electrolytes if you don't substitute for essentially flushing you bloodstream constantly (and NO, you are NOT qualified to determine what to add in order to combat this, just throwing that out there!)
> 
> The people injecting it into their body to bloat their ballsack are... relatively safe. You can't get enough pressure with an IV drip to really damage anything, and the skin stretches over time to accommodate for it. The main issue, like Gravy Seal mentioned, is how (un)sanitary the conditions are. It's fairly easy to avoid getting infections if you aren't a complete retard and re-use needles... but this IS furries we are talking about, they aren't scared off, even when their balls turn the colour of a 2-month old lasagna.
> 
> Also to combat any more "speaking from experience" posts; yes, I am. I work in the medical sector and I have seen some shit.


I have heard of when one of dylan hafertepen ended up getting one of his "slaves" killed because he was doing an injection and it all went straight into one of his veins (pretty sure it was silicone, however). But that is absolutely fucking horrific, considering its furries yeah they would probably reuse needles because of some shit like "I don't get much pay at muh job" or some shit like that.


----------



## Dahmer (Dec 5, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> I have heard of when one of dylan hafertepen ended up getting one of his "slaves" killed because he was doing an injection and it all went straight into one of his veins (pretty sure it was silicone, however). But that is absolutely fucking horrific, considering its furries yeah they would probably reuse needles because of some shit like "I don't get much pay at muh job" or some shit like that.


It was due to long term effects of free roaming silicone. Free silicone injections in the body can eventually breakdown and enter your bloodstream, leading to a pulmonary embolism.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 5, 2021)

I didn't know if I should post it, because it's become _really _obvious Maned Wolfy is doing whatever it takes for attention, but whatever, here he is in a fucking diaper. 


Spoiler: Diaper shit. 






Archive




Also someone gave him underwear with Margaret Thatcher's face on it...


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 5, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> I didn't know if I should post it, because it's become _really _obvious Maned Wolfy is doing whatever it takes for attention, but whatever, here he is in a fucking diaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diaper shit.
> ...


what is it with these clout chasing furries and being into diapers?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 5, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> I didn't know if I should post it, because it's become _really _obvious Maned Wolfy is doing whatever it takes for attention, but whatever, here he is in a fucking diaper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diaper shit.
> ...


To anyone averse from the las time, there is no shock site material this time.
...just exceptional and isturbing.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Dec 5, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Sappho will be at MFF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Side Guac the guy that organized the hotel pizza bukake? allegedly?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 6, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> This one LOL
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/foxcircus


Generally, I would figure thats a random Twitter account that you are assuming the identity of.    
But I don’t think you’re that smart.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Dec 6, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> "Who is Toggle?" Maybe scroll down the Animal Control threads list a bit instead of asking dumb questions. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/charl...spooch-huskeyindenial-clunkymunk.85775/unread


Ok, exceptional brainlet. Maybe don't come in here with "must be" and "maybes" to post the most unexciting furfuck video and zero connections to anything.

Sorry I don't follow your favorite dogfucker, but seriously, I would suggest necking yourself. In minecraft.


EDIT: thread tax, update on the mff groper


			https://twitter.com/inkmavenart/status/1466689340948594690
		

archive: https://archive.md/FQk36


----------



## Lion (Dec 6, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> Ok, exceptional brainlet. Maybe don't come in here with "must be" and "maybes" to post the most unexciting furfuck video and zero connections to anything.
> 
> Sorry I don't follow your favorite dogfucker, but seriously, I would suggest necking yourself. In minecraft.
> 
> ...


i’m late af but color me surprised that it’s sarah cat who’s the first victim of this mysterious groper


----------



## The Austistic Aufster (Dec 6, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> Ok, exceptional brainlet. Maybe don't come in here with "must be" and "maybes" to post the most unexciting furfuck video and zero connections to anything.
> 
> Sorry I don't follow your favorite dogfucker, but seriously, I would suggest necking yourself. In minecraft.
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm not into Dogfuckers, Clown sex is my bag baby! Yeah! ;D


Spoiler: Clown Porn


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Dec 6, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> Clown sex is my bag baby! Yeah! ;D


*Cocks shotgun*

You leave our women alone you Dirty FurFag.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 6, 2021)

@Null When are we getting new jannies for the goddamn Animal Control?


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 6, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> @Null When are we getting new jannies for the goddamn Animal Control?


I nominate you


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 6, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> @Null When are we getting new jannies for the goddamn Animal Control?


You should know asking jannies to fix animal control is like trying to find a virgin in a maternity ward.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 6, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> I nominate you


*Get bent.*


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 6, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> *Get bent.*


Old member, frequents AC, knowledgeable about the fandom, level headed, and hates jannies.

Prime candidate my friend!


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 6, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> *Get bent.*


I second this.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 6, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> *Cocks shotgun*
> 
> You leave our women alone you Dirty FurFag.


*unsheathes katana*
Heh, nothing personal, kid.


----------



## Catboi (Dec 7, 2021)

Days without this thread turning into retards slap fighting: 0


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 7, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> You should know asking jannies to fix animal control is like trying to find a virgin in a maternity ward.


Remember to spay and neuter your pets, and most importantly, sterilize all furries before they can multiply.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 7, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Days without this thread turning into retards slap fighting: 0


Nothing really brings out the worst in people like furry conventions and shitty softcore clown porn.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 7, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Nothing really brings out the worst in people like furry conventions and shitty softcore clown porn.


I wonder what is the subliminal meaning behind all of it? Big thunk moment who stands to benefit from furfaggotry and rampant soft core clown porn.


----------



## Actual Aufy (Dec 7, 2021)

Pardon the inconvience Kiwi but I don't know who's posting as me but that's not me.
That's some creepo doing creepo  stuff with my handle.


----------



## Actual Aufy (Dec 7, 2021)

The Austistic Aufster said:


> Doctor Crackhead seems to really know their stuff, possibly  from past experience.
> View attachment 2775440





The Austistic Aufster said:


> Sorry I'm not into Dogfuckers, Clown sex is my bag baby! Yeah! ;D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clown Porn
> ...


Who are you? 
Why are you doing this? 
What the hell did I ever do to you?


----------



## Actual Aufy (Dec 7, 2021)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> *Cocks shotgun*
> 
> You leave our women alone you Dirty FurFag.


That is not Aufy btw. I don't know who the hell that is, but clearly I had some kind of effect on them mentally because this is some goofball flakoid stuff right here.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 7, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> Who is Toggle? Why should we care? This is just two jiggling piles of stinky fur.


While you've been linked to the thread already I will give you a speed run on why we should care if this "maybe" had any evidence of any connection other than the faggots are rats and Toggle is a ratfur.

Toggle is not some total no name, he's probably actually one of the more prolific dog fuckers, which is why the furry community kinda prefers that he doesn't get too much attention. Big into zoophilia and fighting the "evil zoophobic bigots". Has/had a podcast called _Zooier Than Thou_ along with his co-host Douglas Spink, who died of ass cancer (may he rot in discomfort, he will not be missed), kinda a corner stone of the whole PR movement to make dog fuckers seem like a legitimate sexuality and not degenerate subhuman animal abusers. He's one of the few furfags I'd say it's worth reading the OP of even if you don't follow him, while there are certainly more active threads, he's actually a bit more notorious and noteworthy than many of the bigger thread and good to have tucked in the back of your head. You don't need to follow him too closely though once you read his OP, I sure as fuck don't.

He's definitely a name you should be familiar with, he's someone we're all waiting to see on the front page with "Toggle the Dog Raping Rat imprisoned for fucking a dog in public and molesting kids". There's no evidence of him being a kiddy fucker to my knowledge, but zoophiles always end up being paedophiles as well so I'd put money on it.

EDIT:


Uncle Warren said:


> @Null When are we getting new jannies for the goddamn Animal Control?





Mal0 said:


> I nominate you


I unironically back this. I would trust @Uncle Warren to be a jannie for AC.

Alternatively, I nominate myself for the sacrifice before I quit in 6 months after going insane, trooning out, and committing 41% from the mental break down of herding these degenerates.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 7, 2021)

I legitimately wouldn't mind being a Janny for AC Too much as AC is the main subforum I browse on this site.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 7, 2021)

"Because you can't have a couple thousand dog fucking enthusiasts under the same roof without shit hitting the fan"

Nor a couple hundred dogfuckers and other degenerates on a forum board, apparently.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Dec 7, 2021)

Actual Aufy said:


> That is not Aufy btw. I don't know who the hell that is, but clearly I had some kind of effect on them mentally because this is some goofball flakoid stuff right here.


Oh I don't care really, I was only making a joke cause someone mentioned clowns.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 7, 2021)

Actual Aufy said:


> Why are you doing this?


Funny, we could ask you the same thing. Stop fucking sockpuppeteering and go uninstall life.


----------



## zRayden940 (Dec 8, 2021)

Actual Aufy said:


> Who are you?
> Why are you doing this?
> What the hell did I ever do to you?


Have you ever heard of the rule of the internet "Dont Feed the Trolls?"  we aren't trolls...but you are probably considering us as trolls.  I suggest that you log off of here and never come back unless you like the type of humiliation we can dish out at you.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 8, 2021)

zRayden940 said:


> Have you ever heard of the rule of the internet "Dont Feed the Trolls?"  we aren't trolls...but you are probably considering us as trolls.  I suggest that you log off of here and never come back unless you like the type of humiliation we can dish out at you.


If someone came here straight up impersonating him and acting like a sped, that’s kinda fucked.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 8, 2021)

MFF went well. Didn’t see a single diaper, no public sex, and no spooked dogs shit on the floor this year. Didn’t even meet any turbosperg characters to report here. 

I was hoping for drama


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 8, 2021)

John Furrman said:


> MFF went well. Didn’t see a single diaper, no public sex, and no spooked dogs shit on the floor this year. Didn’t even meet any turbosperg characters to report here.
> 
> I was hoping for drama


In The Farms, I say that no news is good news.
There would be no laughs, but at leas there is no trouble, either.


----------



## round robin (Dec 8, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> If someone came here straight up impersonating him and acting like a sped, that’s kinda fucked.


More importantly, who the fuck is this sperg and why would someone go through the effort of impersonating them? Seems sketch.


----------



## Dahmer (Dec 8, 2021)

round robin said:


> More importantly, who the fuck is this sperg and why would someone go through the effort of impersonating them? Seems sketch.


Furries are pathetic petty creatures. It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if people were impersonating someone they had mild beef with.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 8, 2021)

@Actual Aufy Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Dec 8, 2021)

What the fuck even is this thread anymore? Actual Aufy’s account was made 20 minutes before their first post accusing The Autistic Aufster of impersonating them. The Autistic Aufster themselves seem to be sockpuppetting (or actually just retarded) based on their… enlightening post history.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 8, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> What the fuck even is this thread anymore? Actual Aufy’s account was made 20 minutes before their first post accusing The Autistic Aufster of impersonating them. The Autistic Aufster themselves seem to be sockpuppetting (or actually just retarded) based on their… enlightening post history.


The Austistic Aufster is a truly retarded moron who shits up any thread he posts in. They dump a bunch of inane meaningless screenshots of the most boring shit, think we're all assblast mad at the very idea of a furry, and I think is hoping we'll go and personal army or something.

EDIT: You know, thinking about it, I think this is a simple story: The Austistic Aufster popped up, made a complete asshat of himself impersonating or using the name of someone else, who was then informed by their peers about the situation or came under fire for being on the site, then Actual Aufy came here to clear up that they weren't the same person. A simple case of a furfag knowing we won't show any mercy, but we don't shit on people for the shit they didn't do. So until a mod can confirm that The Austistic Aufster and Actual Aufy are the same person, we should assume they are not the same person and not credit the actions of one to the other.

That said, @Actual Aufy are you someone we'd ever give five fucking minutes to laughing at? Pay the thread tax. Surrender your sins for judgement.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 9, 2021)

Actual Aufy said:


> That is not Aufy btw. I don't know who the hell that is, but clearly I had some kind of effect on them mentally because this is some goofball flakoid stuff right here.


Lol.  
Nigga you got a negative reaction score and started over with another account, go home.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Dec 9, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> The Austistic Aufster is a truly retarded moron who shits up any thread he posts in. They dump a bunch of inane meaningless screenshots of the most boring shit, think we're all assblast mad at the very idea of a furry, and I think is hoping we'll go and personal army or something.


I know, I was in awe at the post history when I was digging and trying to figure out what the hell was going on. Despite being a Kiwifarmer, I was trying to be nice and I just summed it up in the broadest terms I could. 


AngryTreeRat said:


> EDIT: You know, thinking about it, I think this is a simple story: The Austistic Aufster popped up, made a complete asshat of himself impersonating or using the name of someone else, who was then informed by their peers about the situation or came under fire for being on the site, then Actual Aufy came here to clear up that they weren't the same person.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I may or may not have googled his name and found nothing though Could be impersonating someone nicknamed “austfer”.


----------



## Verxis (Dec 12, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Lol.
> Nigga you got a negative reaction score and started over with another account, go home.


Having a negative reaction score proves you're based.


----------



## zRayden940 (Dec 13, 2021)

I love how when we started to call @Actual Aufy out he left skid marks.  Aww come back buddy we just wanna play LOL


----------



## TheSkoomer (Dec 14, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> That's Williamca, he's been mentioned on the farms before.
> 
> Calling himself the "furry NSA".   Nigga shut the fuck up.


Top kek. I imagine that a "Furry NSA" would have better OPSEC, although, we are talking about furries here, so maybe not...
There are photos of him all over his twatter account, long with his location, and his real name is probably "William Strey" (not 100% confirmed, but strong correlations have been found)

He has since changed his twatter username to "K1NGSH3P"


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 14, 2021)

TheSkoomer said:


> Top kek. I imagine that a "Furry NSA" would have better OPSEC, although, we are talking about furries here, so maybe not...
> There are photos of him all over his twatter account, long with his location, and his real name is probably "William Strey" (not 100% confirmed, but strong correlations have been found)
> 
> He has since changed his twatter username to "K1NGSH3P"


Seemingly also gone from Twitter now for, absolutely fucking hilariously enough, using this website a source to call people zoophiles with. You know, the same exact person who commissions a _lot _of NSFW art of their feral German Shepard fursona while having an albino German Shepard as a pet, calling others a zoophile. The only thing I can find that hints at KF being the reason why WIlliamca left Twitter is a Twitter thread made by Xydexx Unicorn: https://twitter.com/XydexxUnicorn/status/1467546817894232071 (https://archive.ph/IuQx1 archive)


----------



## billydero (Dec 15, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> Twitter thread made by Xydexx Unicorn: https://twitter.com/XydexxUnicorn/status/1467546817894232071 (https://archive.ph/IuQx1 archive)


Xydexx: “Let’s all ignore the evil Nazi New Zealand fruit farms when they report on furry zoophiles and pedos, fellow furries! It’s incredibly inconvenient when a source I can’t control reveals our dirty laundry and dark secrets to the world!“

I love how transparently obvious it is in his diatribe that he just doesn’t like the idea that he the fandom would be unable to perform spin control and coverups if sources outside of the fandom report on furry abusers. 

That’s right, Xydexx, keep it all secret, keep it all in the shadows, and keep telling everyone what an awesome fandom you have…


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Dec 15, 2021)

billydero said:


> Xydexx: “Let’s all ignore the evil Nazi New Zealand fruit farms when they report on furry zoophiles and pedos, fellow furries! It’s incredibly inconvenient when a source I can’t control reveals our dirty laundry and dark secrets to the world!“
> 
> I love how transparently obvious it is in his diatribe that he just doesn’t like the idea that he the fandom would be unable to perform spin control and coverups if sources outside of the fandom report on furry abusers.
> 
> That’s right, Xydexx, keep it all secret, keep it all in the shadows, and keep telling everyone what an awesome fandom you have…



lol this guy

He's just mad that Kage always liked 2 more because 2 brought in more fanboy pussy.


----------



## billydero (Dec 16, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> lol this guy
> 
> He's just mad that Kage always liked 2 more because 2 brought in more fanboy pussy.



Absolutely. And as another farmer noted, Xydexx never undergoes any personal growth and for him it’s always going to be 2002, and he’s always going to be out there fighting the Something Awful and Portal of Evil chuds trying to make the fandom look good to protect his asspat feelgood bubble and source of finish fuel.

Recently on his Twitter, he’s been repeatedly telling people that although he is 50 years old he is NOT too old to be a furry; so if anything I think we’re going to see him double down on all of this because the fandom is probably his only source of fresh cock.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Dec 16, 2021)

billydero said:


> Absolutely. And as another farmer noted, Xydexx never undergoes any personal growth and for him it’s always going to be 2002, and he’s always going to be out there fighting the Something Awful and Portal of Evil chuds trying to make the fandom look good to protect his asspat feelgood bubble and source of finish fuel.
> 
> Recently on his Twitter, he’s been repeatedly telling people that although he is 50 years old he is NOT too old to be a furry; so if anything I think we’re going to see him double down on all of this because the fandom is probably his only source of fresh cock.



And as much as he talks about his experiences as a gay man from a previous era, Furry is his *only* identity. 

That's not healthy or balanced.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Dec 17, 2021)

billydero said:


> Xydexx: “Let’s all ignore the evil Nazi New Zealand fruit farms when they report on furry zoophiles and pedos, fellow furries! It’s incredibly inconvenient when a source I can’t control reveals our dirty laundry and dark secrets to the world!“
> 
> I love how transparently obvious it is in his diatribe that he just doesn’t like the idea that he the fandom would be unable to perform spin control and coverups if sources outside of the fandom report on furry abusers.
> 
> That’s right, Xydexx, keep it all secret, keep it all in the shadows, and keep telling everyone what an awesome fandom you have…


Always funny to see people call us a nazi site even though we've got
*check notes*
Threads on altfurs, a thread for trump simps, and more. 

We make certain people feel bad though. Which means nazis. Because that makes sense.


----------



## round robin (Dec 17, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Always funny to see people call us a nazi site even though we've got
> *check notes*
> Threads on altfurs, a thread for trump simps, and more.
> 
> We make certain people feel bad though. Which means nazis. Because that makes sense.


We have threads for JasonAfex, Blumiere, Nick Fuentes, Jordan Peterson, *and* Donald Trump himself. We are clearly not biased lol


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 17, 2021)

round robin said:


> We have threads for JasonAfex, Blumiere, Nick Fuentes, Jordan Peterson, *and* Donald Trump himself. We are clearly not biased lol


The farms are a website for making fun of insane people and/or people who take themselves too seriously. It's not our fault the left has been doing a lot more of that lately.

It's also not our fault a ridiculous proportion of furries are insane and/or take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Dec 19, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Looks like Ral finallt outed his abuser, naming some fur named Kazic.
> 
> View attachment 2655837
> 
> ...


I know this is like 2 months old, but I found this on Twitter yesterday and this wasn't on the thread:
https://twitter.com/Span_Wolf/status/1453578050860306432 & https://archive.ph/NXXw7


----------



## Haint (Dec 21, 2021)

If a furry asks before grabbing your junk, they are the exception.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 22, 2021)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Always funny to see people call us a nazi site even though we've got
> *check notes*
> Threads on altfurs, a thread for trump simps, and more.
> 
> We make certain people feel bad though. Which means nazis. Because that makes sense.





round robin said:


> We have threads for JasonAfex, Blumiere, Nick Fuentes, Jordan Peterson, *and* Donald Trump himself. We are clearly not biased lol





Corn Flakes said:


> The farms are a website for making fun of insane people and/or people who take themselves too seriously. It's not our fault the left has been doing a lot more of that lately.
> 
> It's also not our fault a ridiculous proportion of furries are insane and/or take themselves too seriously.


We also have a thread on Dear Feeder, but he's a coward and won't move it from PG. We show mercy to no one and take no sides. Heck, back in the MANY years before I made an account and just lurked this place was pretty lefty, though back then it was the rightwing's turn to be batshit insane. We only look unbias due to current crazy ratio, it'll swing back in time, it always does.


----------



## Racoober (Jan 2, 2022)

https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1477772595147669505
		


As you can imagine the comments are filled with your typical furry kvetching.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Jan 2, 2022)

A bunch of complete sexual degenerates are scared to go to their biohazard convention because they might get the version 3.0 extra-mild version of WuFlu. Appropriate.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 3, 2022)

Maybe God sent COVID because he couldn’t stand furry conventions any more.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jan 3, 2022)

Most large conventions (wisely) bank up one year's worth of expenses in case something comes out of left field. We're now well past one.

Depending on the deal they get from the venue and hotels when they cancel things are gonna get fun. See also what was it, TFF last year that happened with a gun to their head from the hotel.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jan 3, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1477772595147669505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853213
> As you can imagine the comments are filled with your typical furry kvetching.


PL: I have family that worked with Team San Jose (fka San Jose Redevelopment Agency)
If that passes their desk, it's dead. That family member has an unhealthy burning hatred for furries and would probably do anything in their power just to ruin it.
(Watch out if you fuck with something they like though. Yes, they're THAT kind of leftoid.)


----------



## Info Player Start (Jan 3, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1477772595147669505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853213
> As you can imagine the comments are filled with your typical furry kvetching.


What's the point if they're all sharing Aids


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jan 3, 2022)

Info Player Start said:


> What's the point if they're all sharing Aids


It isn't as fun when you're not the one choosing what disease you give someone.


----------



## omori (Jan 3, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1477772595147669505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853213
> As you can imagine the comments are filled with your typical furry kvetching.





			https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1478078083655557123?s=21
		

They really announced the nsfw floor before the final word on the con.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 3, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> PL: I have family that worked with Team San Jose (fka San Jose Redevelopment Agency)
> If that passes their desk, it's dead. That family member has an unhealthy burning hatred for furries and would probably do anything in their power just to ruin it.
> (Watch out if you fuck with something they like though. Yes, they're THAT kind of leftoid.)


Can't be all bad if he hates furries. Let's hope it does pass his desk and if it does get him something nice for his good work.



omori said:


> They really announced the nsfw floor before the final word on the con.


Well their priorities do come first no matter how degenerate and fucked up.


----------



## Racoober (Jan 3, 2022)

omori said:


> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1478078083655557123?s=21
> 
> 
> They really announced the nsfw floor before the final word on the con.


Yeah that's not confusing at all. Wow


----------



## omori (Jan 3, 2022)

There’s people upset about the art itself: the cat is pulling up it’s mask.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 3, 2022)

omori said:


> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1478078083655557123?s=21
> 
> 
> They really announced the nsfw floor before the final word on the con.


Lol
“We don’t know for sure if they’ll be a con or not, but one thing we do know…
EVERYBODY’S GETTIN LAID!”


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jan 3, 2022)

omori said:


> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1478078083655557123?s=21
> 
> 
> They really announced the nsfw floor before the final word on the con.


Is "Dealers" a reference to people in a vendor hall, or drug dealers?  I'm guessing the answer is 'yes'.


----------



## Racoober (Jan 3, 2022)

omori said:


> There’s people upset about the art itself: the cat is pulling up it’s mask.


It's always fucking something



Here's the offending art:


----------



## omori (Jan 3, 2022)

https://twitter.com/furcondances/status/1478111429991432193?s=21
		

Knox is confirmed dogfucker wild_life’s husband


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 3, 2022)

I swear to God one day they'll walk into a fucking murder scene and complain that the dead naked hooker is "bad optics" and "Misrepresents the community."


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 3, 2022)

A-Z0-9 said:


> I swear to God one day they'll walk into a fucking murder scene and complain that the dead naked hooker is "bad optics" and "Misrepresents the community."


Fuckers will literally say that known pedophile Growly doesn't represent all "wholesome beanie baby furries uwu" and then go simp for someone like Foxler or GlitchedPuppet.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 3, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Fuckers will literally say that known pedophile Growly doesn't represent all "wholesome beanie baby furries uwu" and then go simp for someone like Foxler or GlitchedPuppet.


The only good thing about these fucking idiots is that they are incredibly easy to milk money out of. The only thing that it will cost you is your dignity of a human being.


----------



## LurkerDog (Jan 4, 2022)

Surprised no one mentioned this..
https://twitter.com/Roman_Rowann/status/1477694867757146112 (I literally have sat on archive today for 45 minutes. :/) 

Police showed up at the PDFC Hotel to shut down an unrelated convention issue on the 29th floor. So what do furries do because "acab"? Lie and claim they were threatening furries at gunpoint and shutting down room parties.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 4, 2022)

"We had to stay at a party (because they were shutting down room parties)" ??

I don't know how these types don't find each other completely insufferable from lying all the time, but if I had to guess it's because they're all constantly fucking high


----------



## retard strength (Jan 4, 2022)

Are these not the same people screaming that anyone meeting in groups over 8 are SUPER SPREADER NAZIS and snitch to the police on it themselves?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 4, 2022)

retard strength said:


> Are these not the same people screaming that anyone meeting in groups over 8 are SUPER SPREADER NAZIS and snitch to the police on it themselves?


you don't understand they HAVE to meet in person for... Reasons?
For real though, why can't these conventions continue to happen in VRChat? Fits in with the "stay safe from the coof!" as well as VRChat allowing people to prevent less than desirable people from attending these conventions.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 4, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> you don't understand they HAVE to meet in person for... Reasons?
> For real though, why can't these conventions continue to happen in VRChat? Fits in with the "stay safe from the coof!" as well as VRChat allowing people to prevent less than desirable people from attending these conventions.


...and letting peopl experience others' fursonæ instead of thei real selves.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 4, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2857015
> 
> "We had to stay at a party (because they were shutting down room parties)" ??
> 
> I don't know how these types don't find each other completely insufferable from lying all the time, but if I had to guess it's because they're all constantly fucking high


I mean furries don't want their people to think they're a normal person. Yet they will jump at the first chance to make normies think they're just a normal person with normal hobbies. As furries see it the more oppressed you can portray yourself the more pity points you get and maybe if you're a desperate horny person you can have sex.

But chances are some furry idiot started causing trouble and police got called in because idiots make stupid threats to get people they hate shut down.


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 5, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> you don't understand they HAVE to meet in person for... Reasons?
> For real though, why can't these conventions continue to happen in VRChat? Fits in with the "stay safe from the coof!" as well as VRChat allowing people to prevent less than desirable people from attending these conventions.


To answer this question, people are getting generally stir-crazy at this point in the pandemic. They want to meet up; they want to go back to seeing other people and hanging out beyond their household. And because the US government is not doing anything but saying "Everything is fine; go about your lives," it puts the convention industry, as a whole, in a bind. Contracts have to be honored, meaning events have to go on. If the events go on, there are people who are going to look at that as it's safe to attend. There are also people whose risk tolerance will see them go, consequences be damned.


----------



## Racoober (Jan 6, 2022)

So they basically pulled the plug on FC


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 6, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> So they basically pulled the plug on FC
> 
> View attachment 2863358


I'm literally seeing people cry about this on Twitter and I'm just thinking... Why? Aren't the same people crying about this also worried about the new Coof variant? What makes a convention that allows people with proven shitty behaviors in their doors casually as well as it being easy to fake coof cards so safe compared to something like going into a theater?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 6, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I'm literally seeing people cry about this on Twitter and I'm just thinking... Why? Aren't the same people crying about this also worried about the new Coof variant? What makes a convention that allows people with proven shitty behaviors in their doors casually as well as it being easy to fake coof cards so safe compared to something like going into a theater?


I said it before and I’ll say it again, five years from now when we’re all laughing about how silly the COVID restrictions were, furries will still be wearing dog-snout colored masks and saying “it just isn’t time yet.”


----------



## omori (Jan 6, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I'm literally seeing people cry about this on Twitter and I'm just thinking... Why? Aren't the same people crying about this also worried about the new Coof variant? What makes a convention that allows people with proven shitty behaviors in their doors casually as well as it being easy to fake coof cards so safe compared to something like going into a theater?


A majority of them are upset the after hours coomer event got canceled. Ive seen several people claim it was their sole reason for attending.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 6, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I'm literally seeing people cry about this on Twitter and I'm just thinking... Why? Aren't the same people crying about this also worried about the new Coof variant? What makes a convention that allows people with proven shitty behaviors in their doors casually as well as it being easy to fake coof cards so safe compared to something like going into a theater?


That is the conflict between emotion and reason. They had their hearts et on being on the convention, bu they knew tha they needed to stay safe.


----------



## LurkerDog (Jan 6, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> So they basically pulled the plug on FC
> 
> View attachment 2863358


Yet the furries act shocked that this happened when they were the ones emailing FC nonstop crying about how they shouldnt be hosting a con at all.


----------



## omori (Jan 6, 2022)

LurkerDog said:


> Yet the furries act shocked that this happened when they were the ones emailing FC nonstop crying about how they shouldnt be hosting a con at all.


On top of that there was a survey that went out two nights ago. This literally was their own choice.


----------



## LurkerDog (Jan 6, 2022)

omori said:


> On top of that there was a survey that went out two nights ago. This literally was their own choice.


"If it isn't the consequences of my own actions."


----------



## axeltrite (Jan 6, 2022)

omori said:


> On top of that there was a survey that went out two nights ago. This literally was their own choice.


Only furries would bankrupt one of their major conventions over covid.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 7, 2022)

https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1479319429246701568 / https://archive.ph/Ql56y archive
So about that Further Confusion


----------



## longtoothduck (Jan 7, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> View attachment 2866866
> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1479319429246701568 / https://archive.ph/Ql56y archive
> So about that Further Confusion



hot off the press, FurCon organizers where harassed by covid crusaiders to either shut down or enforce unreasonable safety measures.
when they caved to the asinine demands a lot of events and vendors cut and run causing a chain reaction of everyone pulling out at the same time, causing the con to collapse under its own hubris
what a shame... 
it was a good con, what a rotten way to die...


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jan 7, 2022)

longtoothduck said:


> hot off the press, FurCon organizers where harassed by covid crusaiders to either shut down or enforce unreasonable safety measures.
> when they caved to the asinine demands a lot of events and vendors cut and run causing a chain reaction of everyone pulling out at the same time, causing the con to collapse under its own hubris
> what a shame...
> it was a good con, what a rotten way to die...


While your viewpoint is understandable, the safety measures (spacing, hand sanitizer) were never addressed by the con, it was always put forth as either "we host like normal" or "we punish you for asking about Covid".

Benefit of the doubt, the all or nothing stance might have been because of a contact, but the way it played out from the mask lifting horny dealer's den art to the "survey" to cancelling all event with the blame on people withdrawing to the final announcement is..... weird.

There was a group of people asking the con to ban Khord and pointing out the above dog-fucker-married dj who got blocked on twitter by the con for asking about it publicly.









						Clementine ➡️ PCD on Twitter: "Can cons ever just /care/? Do better? …
					

archived 7 Jan 2022 07:21:42 UTC




					archive.md
				




The Con intially cited staff dropouts as the reason for cancelling nearly every event.








						Further Confusion: Millennium Edition! on Twitter: "Friends of Furthe…
					

archived 7 Jan 2022 07:46:09 UTC




					archive.md
				




I don't doubt staffing returns have been lower each year as conventions (from anime to furry) offer less compensation, more work to do, and generally act ungrateful towards new blood/younger people while the old guard literally dies off and reveal the degeneracy rings left behind.

Now, let the shaming of those who don't donate the cost of registration or more in this #timeofneed commence!


----------



## longtoothduck (Jan 7, 2022)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> While your viewpoint is understandable, the safety measures (spacing, hand sanitizer) were never addressed by the con, it was always put forth as either "we host like normal" or "we punish you for asking about Covid".
> 
> Benefit of the doubt, the all or nothing stance might have been because of a contact, but the way it played out from the mask lifting horny dealer's den art to the "survey" to cancelling all event with the blame on people withdrawing to the final announcement is..... weird.
> 
> ...



the safety measures where to Santa Clara county standards (which haven't changed since august)
its the covid crusaders that couldn't leave well enough alone and had to one up each other in the name of "stopping the spread"

just by skimming the public comments the con kowtowed to most of their demands and lost a shit ton of vendors, panelists, and staff bending over backwards for these covid karrens

and this is just the shit they said publicly,
 imagine all the emails and private messages they (and the venue/hotels) must have gotten bitching about n95 masks and 6 ft social distancing


Spoiler: screenshots



        



dog fuckery drama isn't anything new to conventions
 but now we got a lot of self righteous covid karrens frothing at the mouth to fearmonger the fandom.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 7, 2022)

This guy's statement is why I'm against mandates. "Sacrifice your choice to put a substance in your body for other people to feel comfortable."
It's never about the virus, people want other to do as they're told.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jan 7, 2022)

longtoothduck said:


> othe safety measures where to Santa Clara county standards (which haven't changed since august)
> its the covid crusaders that couldn't leave well enough alone and had to one up each other in the name of "stopping the spread"
> 
> just by skimming the public comments the con kowtowed to most of their demands and lost a shit ton of vendors, panelists, and staff bending


Your screenshots do paint a picture of a rabid twitter. There's also reasonable "hey uh... you gonna even consider doing head counts and maybe not hosting the party floor infamous for standing room only?"

The con, however, never even posted "yes, we will have hand sanitizer and space out booths. we will limit the amount of people per event room". It went straight from

> horny de-masking art  
> uwu so sorry we are cancelling all the fun things and ONLY the fun attendee interactive things including the ones that would have been easy to comply with 6ft/masks 
>well, the whole thing is dead now 
>PWEASE don't forget to PAY US for our HARD WORK 

They didn't kowtow to anyone but themselves. this was an exit strategy. Either forced by the terms of a contract () or because the organizers value woke points, getting paid back and claiming the moral ups over other conventions.

FC isn't some weakling getting browbeat. It knows exactly what it is doing and how to play the game. Twitter and furries are insane, for sure, but FC used this manufactured outrage for themselves.


----------



## Rukario (Jan 7, 2022)

longtoothduck said:


> the safety measures where to Santa Clara county standards (which haven't changed since august)
> its the covid crusaders that couldn't leave well enough alone and had to one up each other in the name of "stopping the spread"
> 
> just by skimming the public comments the con kowtowed to most of their demands and lost a shit ton of vendors, panelists, and staff bending over backwards for these covid karrens
> ...


Learn to spell "Karen" correctly and learn to use punctuation before your next rant.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jan 7, 2022)

longtoothduck said:


> the safety measures where to Santa Clara county standards (which haven't changed since august)
> its the covid crusaders that couldn't leave well enough alone and had to one up each other in the name of "stopping the spread"
> 
> just by skimming the public comments the con kowtowed to most of their demands and lost a shit ton of vendors, panelists, and staff bending over backwards for these covid karrens
> ...


Lolcalmdown. We get it, you can't go to your dog fucker con and you hate the covid restrictions. Go take your meds and calm down.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 7, 2022)

longtoothduck said:


> Spoiler: screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867176


...'mixed messages' is right.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jan 7, 2022)

longtoothduck said:


> it was a good con


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 7, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> View attachment 2866866
> https://twitter.com/furcon/status/1479319429246701568 / https://archive.ph/Ql56y archive
> So about that Further Confusion


Oh how so sad.
But in honesty I actually do feel a little upset. See conventions anime, furry, and all around nerd cons have gone to shit lately. I can remember in 2014 SGC was the epitome of nerd fun I think they literally brought down the stage. 

Between the coof, trannies suddenly becoming staff heads and demanding everyone join their weird sex cult, and just general stupidity cons have died sadly.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jan 7, 2022)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> While your viewpoint is understandable, the safety measures (spacing, hand sanitizer) were never addressed by the con, it was always put forth as either "we host like normal" or "we punish you for asking about Covid".
> 
> Benefit of the doubt, the all or nothing stance might have been because of a contact, but the way it played out from the mask lifting horny dealer's den art to the "survey" to cancelling all event with the blame on people withdrawing to the final announcement is..... weird.
> 
> ...



They did address some safety measures in a page on their site. For example, they invented a new 21-day quarantine and new guidelines for exposure. I guess "follow the science" and "trust the experts" went out the window when the science and experts started saying things that didn't fall in line with their personal views on Covid.


> If any of the following are no longer true within 21 days of the start of the convention on January 13th, 2022, you are not to attend the convention, and instead email registration@furtherconfusion.org for a refund of your registration:
> I, nor anyone in my household have any of the following symptoms: sore throat, chills, body aches for unknown reasons, shortness of breath for unknown reasons, loss of smell, loss of taste, fever at or greater than 100 degrees Fahrenheit.
> I, nor anyone in my household have tested positive for COVID-19.
> I to the best of my knowledge have not been in close proximity to any individual who tested positive for COVID-19.
> I do not have any reason to believe myself or anyone in my household has been exposed to or acquired COVID-19.


Not surprised they made this up. I knew it was just a matter of time until some convention decided it needed to be the creator of new public health policy. I'm kind of surprised we got through this many post-Covid cons without hearing about some staff member making a scene over a perceived "forged" vaccine card.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jan 7, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> They did address some safety measures in a page on their site. For example, they invented a new 21-day quarantine and new guidelines for exposure. I guess "follow the science" and "trust the experts" went out the window when the science and experts started saying things that didn't fall in line with their personal views on Covid.
> 
> Not surprised they made this up. I knew it was just a matter of time until some convention decided it needed to be the creator of new public health policy. I'm kind of surprised we got through this many post-Covid cons without hearing about some staff member making a scene over a perceived "forged" vaccine card.


This policy is a standard legal cover-our-asses waiver nearly every anime, furry, or nerd con has had attendees sign or agree to with registration. It's not outrageous at all.

My point I'm making is that at NO point did FC take a reasonable and measured response publicly on social media or otherwise to the Omnicron-specific issues, which would have been

>hand santizer and/or masks provided/placed throughout the venue
>limiting amount of attendees per closed room event
>spacing out booths, seating areas, etc.
>removing the main event which brought concern, the literal fuck/drink/drug standing room only adult only "party floor". 


FC chose to be snarky and dismissive, then they pretended to "care", then they announced it was ALL over and pretty please still give them money. They didn't seek a real solution at all.

In stark contrast, Sacanime 2022 steams right ahead this weekend.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 8, 2022)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> My point I'm making is that at NO point did FC take a reasonable and measured response publicly on social media or otherwise to the Omnicron-specific issues, which would have been
> 
> >hand santizer and/or masks provided/placed throughout the venue
> >limiting amount of attendees per closed room event
> ...


I bet staff are too lazy or incompetent to make restrictions so they rather just cancel.
Better to cancel than have lots of immunocompromised people complain about struggling to breathe.


----------



## Rukario (Jan 8, 2022)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> This policy is a standard legal cover-our-asses waiver nearly every anime, furry, or nerd con has had attendees sign or agree to with registration. It's not outrageous at all.
> 
> My point I'm making is that at NO point did FC take a reasonable and measured response publicly on social media or otherwise to the Omnicron-specific issues, which would have been
> 
> ...


Several conventions went ahead in my country last year, and all implemented specific protocols (including masks, hand sanitizer, proof of vaccination/negative test to enter, etc). It seems the ones that took it seriously went ahead without any issues.

On the other hand, there were COVID outbreaks at some of the furmeets that started up again during the spring and summer. Considering what goes on at those meets though (one of them openly advertises taking part in a "kink night" at a nightclub) infection spreading isn't uncommon.

Although removing the Party Floor is probably one of the biggest complaints (most furries go to conventions just to have unprotected sex with strangers), another thing that might be a point is that a lot of Popufurs are critical of such safety measures. A Global Pandemic shouldn't put a stop to their degenerate and exhibitionist sex life in their opinion.

But what the hell. At least cancelling FC means there will be fewer dogs molested that weekend.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 8, 2022)

If you are attending conventions at this point it's because your risk tolerance is high enough that you don't give a shit about some boomers dying to a memeflu. The convention hinting at a closure killed it by seeding doubt, they shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## The Atlantic Ocean (Jan 8, 2022)

Registration for ConFuzzled, the UK’s largest furry convention, opened a few days ago and you may be wondering what sort of person takes on the responsibility of running it.

Happily the 38-year-old Toby Watkin-Jones (aka “Crimson” or “Crimson Nova”), currently ConFuzzled’s longest-serving director, has a public Twitter, giving you a chance to learn all about him and what he likes.

Before we look at it, let’s imagine what we might see. Perhaps it will be creative, well-executed illustrations of cartoon animals that he takes pride in drawing himself. Perhaps he likes to commission artists and then show off their work to us. Perhaps he’s more of a fursuit guy and has a lot of fun amusing others by bringing an animal character to life. Or perhaps it’s something else. Take a guess before you click the spoiler.



Spoiler: NSFW



Did you guess “something else”? If so, you were correct! I wonder how you guessed.

Pup hoods:




(https://archive.ph/n7pIf)




(https://archive.ph/UPdHR)


Chastity:




(https://archive.ph/FwA7U)


“Dronification”




(https://archive.ph/M4GFj)


“Pony play”:




(https://archive.ph/ri0TZ)


This idea for a convention event (which you’ll notice has absolutely nothing to do with anthropomorphic animals):




(https://archive.ph/L8sYM)


Messaging Kindness:




(https://archive.ph/Zj0Ke)


Losing his self-esteem (the unavailable tweet is from “Mr Leather UK 2019”):




(https://archive.ph/Di3Dh)


I think Twitter might be able to suggest to us the exact time and date that the self-esteem was lost:



Spoiler: ‘Fresh shaved dragon goods’






(https://archive.ph/9A6pY)



Lastly, and perhaps most regrettably, Crimson is very much ready to offer warm words of support to Foxberance (aka Rutt Pup) and patronize his canine fetish weekend.



Spoiler: ‘You’re awesome… I’m honoured to know you… wonderful’






(https://archive.ph/0irI1)




(https://archive.ph/vr0Ym)




(https://archive.ph/BMVTX)



Twitter: afterdarkdrake


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 9, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> Before we look at it, let’s imagine what we might see. Perhaps it will be creative, well-executed illustrations of cartoon animals that he takes pride in drawing himself. Perhaps he likes to commission artists and then show off their work to us. Perhaps he’s more of a fursuit guy and has a lot of fun amusing others by bringing an animal character to life. Or perhaps it’s something else. Take a guess before you click the spoiler.


This entire paragraph gave away the fact that it's not a run-of-the-mill furfag.


----------



## sex haver (Jan 9, 2022)

Not quite sure what _exactly _is happening, but Megaplex just announced that there are some departures from the board of directors.





(Tweet | Archive)

Normal enough, but Yappy Fox is in the replies, stating that himself, the (now former?) con chair Scooby, and someone else named Stitch have been forcibly removed from the board in a "hostile takeover".




(Tweet | Archive)




(Tweet | Archive)


----------



## Thistle (Jan 9, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Not quite sure what _exactly _is happening, but Megaplex just announced that there are some departures from the board of directors.
> 
> View attachment 2873888
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...


Yappyfox is Randall Fox, the other two known heads of Florida United Furry Fandom Inc (which Megaplex is operated under) are Erik K Johansen, and Matthew Pence (Which means Scooby and Stitch are either one)

From what I gathered so far, the forced removal of the heads of the company is in response to last year's issues about sex offenders going to megaplex, and outrage by 'survivors' about that along with complaints of harassment.
https://archive.md/wip/DEzjK ( https://twitter.com/MegaplexCon/status/1425966589241970693/photo/1 )

Other than that, there's probably some unheard of acquisition of the non-profit, by someone else that has a grudge over the three, Though that's just my own conspiracy theory with the lack of info.  See Post #1685


----------



## Foxx (Jan 9, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Not quite sure what _exactly _is happening, but Megaplex just announced that there are some departures from the board of directors.
> 
> View attachment 2873888
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...


My understanding from the Megaplex chats and other folks is that there were complaints from attendees & other staff for the convention that lead to a vote by the other board members for those 3 removals, and YappyFox was not happy with the decision and is calling it a hostile takeover, which is likely not what actually happened.

_Edit; from the TG chat:_






Thistle said:


> Yappyfox is Randall Fox, the other two known heads of Florida United Furry Fandom Inc (which Megaplex is operated under) are Erik K Johansen, and Matthew Pence (Which means Scooby and Stitch are either one)


I believe the names are not up to date for the organizations board members, since there have been board member changes (without announcements) and more than the 3 listed.



Edit to avoid double posting, here are some interesting replies to the tweet.


Spoiler: Tweets

















Some people seemed really upset about this announcement because YappyFox and others have been there for quite some time, regardless of the reason for their removal.


----------



## Parce Que (Jan 9, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I'm literally seeing people cry about this on Twitter and I'm just thinking... Why? Aren't the same people crying about this also worried about the new Coof variant? What makes a convention that allows people with proven shitty behaviors in their doors casually as well as it being easy to fake coof cards so safe compared to something like going into a theater?


They're not. They don't care about the chink flu in the slightest, they only want to look like they care.
They'll gleefully scream at you for not wearing 12 masks while you sleep to protect grandma, but suddenly it's not as urgent anymore when their annual buttfucking con gets cancelled.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 9, 2022)

Foxx said:


> My understanding from the Megaplex chats and other folks is that there were complaints from attendees & other staff for the convention, that lead to a vote by the other board members for those 3 removals, and YappyFox was not happy with the decision and is calling it a hostile takeover, which is likely not what actually happened.
> Edit; from the TG chat:
> View attachment 2874102
> 
> ...


In which case Randall is just being a shitter. Either way, it'll do little to fix whatever larger issues that have been cataloged over the years.


----------



## Lion (Jan 9, 2022)

take a shot every time you see sarahcat or cassmutt commenting on the current drama and make it about themselves


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 9, 2022)

Lion said:


> take a shot every time you see sarahcat or cassmutt commenting on the current drama and make it about themselves


And now I have alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Rukario (Jan 10, 2022)

Thistle said:


> In which case Randall is just being a shitter. Either way, it'll do little to fix whatever larger issues that have been cataloged over the years.


In general, none of the big problems in the Furry Fandom will ever be fixed so long it is effectively run by Popufurs, Dogfuckers, and those who are both at once.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 10, 2022)

Rukario said:


> In general, none of the big problems in the Furry Fandom will ever be fixed so long it is effectively run by Popufurs, Dogfuckers, and those who are both at once.


Then nothing will ever get fixed, because the only people invested enough in cartoon animals to try to run a fandom and its events like that are popufurs, dogfuckers, and popufur dogfuckers. There's a lot of selection pressure to exclude the normies with good organizational and leadership skills, so much so that when a furfag with a minimum of motivation like Kage pops up, he has to drink himself into a stupor just to be able to put up with all the tardwrangling he has to do.

And I'm not fitting Kage for a halo here. Just using him as an example. We all know his proclivities.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jan 10, 2022)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> My point I'm making is that at NO point did FC take a reasonable and measured response publicly on social media or otherwise to the Omnicron-specific issues


Their social media prescience has been shit. The poorly-worded first "We are aware" tweet set off a chain reaction. People got nervous that it was going to cancel, so they canceled their trips and forced the con's hand once enough people pulled out that it was obvious nobody was going to be there. Whoever is writing their tweets singlehandedly killed the convention.


Parce Que said:


> They're not. They don't care about the chink flu in the slightest, they only want to look like they care.
> They'll gleefully scream at you for not wearing 12 masks while you sleep to protect grandma, but suddenly it's not as urgent anymore when their annual buttfucking con gets cancelled.


I've seen a few furries make a spectacle about canceling their FC plans, and then followed it up with "Excited for Sin City Murr Con!" (Which is the first con basically _billed_ as the "buttfucking con") which takes place in Vegas on the first weekend in February. It's obvious where some people's priorities lie. I strongly suspect a lot of would-be FC attendees canceled simply because it was _en vogue_ at the time, and not because they were truly concerned about Covid. The "numbers" don't seem to be slowing down. Even if they turned around by this Friday, by the time SCMC rolls around, they'll probably be back where they were when FC first started the process of self-immolating and people were making a deal about it not being "safe".


----------



## omori (Jan 10, 2022)

Honestly? FC could’ve possibly still happened had they posted that survey at least a month in advance with way more confident wording. PR absolutely killed this convention and they’re incredibly lucky that the San Jose convention center has their back like this.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jan 10, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Their social media prescience has been shit. The poorly-worded first "We are aware" tweet set off a chain reaction. People got nervous that it was going to cancel, so they canceled their trips and forced the con's hand once enough people pulled out that it was obvious nobody was going to be there. Whoever is writing their tweets singlehandedly killed the convention.


They did it in such a hamfisted way that a lot of folks were unable to cancel trip tickets.  I know at least two people who are going out to San Jose to "hang out with furs" not in the convention, but with other folks whose tickets they were unable to refund.  There's apparently enough furs in the same situation that it looks like they're just going to do a small type meet regardless.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 10, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> They did it in such a hamfisted way that a lot of folks were unable to cancel trip tickets.  I know at least two people who are going out to San Jose to "hang out with furs" not in the convention, but with other folks whose tickets they were unable to refund.  There's apparently enough furs in the same situation that it looks like they're just going to do a small type meet regardless.
> 
> 
> Parce Que said:
> ...


Wait you mean incompetent people in con staff and PR are tanking a con?
No way.


----------



## Realhat (Jan 11, 2022)

Foxx said:


> View attachment 2874102


A "new diverse board" which will "better represent the current furry community."  So it will be a trans takeover then?  I won't remember to check whenever it happens, but I'd bet that's where it's going.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jan 11, 2022)

Realhat said:


> A "new diverse board" which will "better represent the current furry community."  So it will be a trans takeover then?  I won't remember to check whenever it happens, but I'd bet that's where it's going.


I won't remember either, but if someone sees this in 3 months or more, check for us. I don't care if it's been 90 years. Check and quote me.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 11, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Their social media prescience has been shit. The poorly-worded first "We are aware" tweet set off a chain reaction. People got nervous that it was going to cancel, so they canceled their trips and forced the con's hand once enough people pulled out that it was obvious nobody was going to be there. Whoever is writing their tweets singlehandedly killed the convention.
> 
> I've seen a few furries make a spectacle about canceling their FC plans, and then followed it up with "Excited for Sin City Murr Con!" (Which is the first con basically _billed_ as the "buttfucking con") which takes place in Vegas on the first weekend in February. It's obvious where some people's priorities lie. I strongly suspect a lot of would-be FC attendees canceled simply because it was _en vogue_ at the time, and not because they were truly concerned about Covid. The "numbers" don't seem to be slowing down. Even if they turned around by this Friday, by the time SCMC rolls around, they'll probably be back where they were when FC first started the process of self-immolating and people were making a deal about it not being "safe".


I mean I've met these people irl they will post how they're triple jabbed and double masked and saying they're taking COVID seriously when half of these usually obese landwhales refuse to do the bare minimum and get off their fat asses and walk to the store because healthy exercise and microtears are how you get the coof.



LeChampion1992 said:


> Wait you mean incompetent people in con staff and PR are tanking a con?
> No way.


Let's be honest I should have added alot of addendums to this statement. 


Corn Flakes said:


> Then nothing will ever get fixed, because the only people invested enough in cartoon animals to try to run a fandom and its events like that are popufurs, dogfuckers, and popufur dogfuckers. There's a lot of selection pressure to exclude the normies with good organizational and leadership skills, so much so that when a furfag with a minimum of motivation like Kage pops up, he has to drink himself into a stupor just to be able to put up with all the tardwrangling he has to do.
> 
> And I'm not fitting Kage for a halo here. Just using him as an example. We all know his proclivities.


I mean it doesn't matter if you're wrangling drunk gen Xers at a sci Fi con, millennial perverts at a furry con, or Zoomer retards at an anime con.

 tard wrangling causes alot of people to drink/smoke themselves into a stuper.


----------



## moocow (Jan 11, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I'm literally seeing people cry about this on Twitter and I'm just thinking... Why? Aren't the same people crying about this also worried about the new Coof variant? What makes a convention that allows people with proven shitty behaviors in their doors casually as well as it being easy to fake coof cards so safe compared to something like going into a theater?


They're bug chasers, plain and simple. Usually it's HIV they're after (and I'm sure it's making the rounds among the furries) but coof will do in a pinch.



Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> They did it in such a hamfisted way that a lot of folks were unable to cancel trip tickets.  I know at least two people who are going out to San Jose to "hang out with furs" not in the convention, but with other folks whose tickets they were unable to refund.  There's apparently enough furs in the same situation that it looks like they're just going to do a small type meet regardless.


See what I mean? Now they're just going to "hang out" together with no distractions like panels or vendors.

Definitely bug chasers.


----------



## DickMain (Jan 17, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> And now I have alcohol poisoning.


Congrats, you've earned your avatar.


----------



## LurkerDog (Jan 17, 2022)

Foxx said:


> My understanding from the Megaplex chats and other folks is that there were complaints from attendees & other staff for the convention that lead to a vote by the other board members for those 3 removals, and YappyFox was not happy with the decision and is calling it a hostile takeover, which is likely not what actually happened.
> 
> _Edit; from the TG chat:_
> View attachment 2874102
> ...


I love how Cassmutt is the first to jump on spouting "evidence" then refuses to show anything because "I can't." Very typical of her.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 17, 2022)

LurkerDog said:


> I love how Cassmutt is the first to jump on spouting "evidence" then refuses to show anything because "I can't." Very typical of her.


I mean what do you expect when the person in question is a bundle of type B personality disorders.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jan 17, 2022)

Lion said:


> take a shot every time you see sarahcat or cassmutt commenting on the current drama and make it about themselves


I'd be a dead man.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jan 19, 2022)

It was "not safe" to hold Further Confusion, but people are super excited about Sin City Murr Con in two weeks!

Including the guy who had the cum pizza party at BLFC. What better way to protect yourself from Covid-19 than a...







			https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1483900524671897604
		

https://archive.ph/5n7MF (in progress)


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jan 19, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> It was "not safe" to hold Further Confusion, but people are super excited about Sin City Murr Con in two weeks!
> 
> Including the guy who had the cum pizza party at BLFC. What better way to protect yourself from Covid-19 than a...
> View attachment 2901648
> ...


"Cum bong" doesn't sound promising


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 19, 2022)

they should try a shotgun bong instead


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 19, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> They did address some safety measures in a page on their site. For example, they invented a new 21-day quarantine and new guidelines for exposure. I guess "follow the science" and "trust the experts" went out the window when the science and experts started saying things that didn't fall in line with their personal views on Covid.
> 
> Not surprised they made this up. I knew it was just a matter of time until some convention decided it needed to be the creator of new public health policy. I'm kind of surprised we got through this many post-Covid cons without hearing about some staff member making a scene over a perceived "forged" vaccine card.


I think it varies I know that cons that are run in mostly blue states with draconian COVID policies are getting hammered and the community is just dead. Other places are taking a more reasoned approach.


----------



## Jimjamjollyjee (Jan 20, 2022)

How the fuck are they so rampantly horny? To be this unapologetic on Twitter is something that takes guts or no fucking self awareness.

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 20, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I think it varies I know that cons that are run in mostly blue states with draconian COVID policies are getting hammered and the community is just dead. Other places are taking a more reasoned approach.


The irony is that blue states are more 'tolerant' of 'alternate intimate lifestyles'.


----------



## Pringles Can (Jan 20, 2022)

Jimjamjollyjee said:


> How the fuck are they so rampantly horny? To be this unapologetic on Twitter is something that takes guts or no fucking self awareness.
> 
> Edit: Spelling.


Because furries. I know that isn't the answer you want, but its the truth. Next to weebs furries are the most horny group out there. Like 9/10 caused in the fandom at some point probably breaks down to some furry who thought with the wrong head.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 20, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The irony is that blue states are more 'tolerant' of 'alternate intimate lifestyles'.


Usually it's blue states that some crazy insane shit occurs.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Jan 20, 2022)

Jimjamjollyjee said:


> How the fuck are they so rampantly horny? To be this unapologetic on Twitter is something that takes guts or no fucking self awareness


It takes neither, it only requires the sheer lack of shame that could only be cultivated and displayed by dogfuckers on the internet.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 20, 2022)

Cold Steel Brand Rep said:


> It takes neither, it only requires the sheer lack of shame that could only be cultivated and displayed by dogfuckers on the internet.


Shame is usually in very short supply among people who live their entire lives pretending to be someone else on the internet in general. It's just particularly egregious with furries, since their entire thing is just one huge kink.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jan 20, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> It was "not safe" to hold Further Confusion, but people are super excited about Sin City Murr Con in two weeks!
> 
> Including the guy who had the cum pizza party at BLFC. What better way to protect yourself from Covid-19 than a...
> View attachment 2901648
> ...





Binta? said:


> One hit wonders come in all shapes and sizes. It's like only knowing a single song on the instrument.
> 
> You can either learn another or play the same one until everyone gets tired of it.
> 
> Anyway, here's wonderwall.


At this point, we’ve gone from one hit wonder to madilbs.

everytime he’s brought up, it’s always just “Cum on (noun)”


----------



## 4 gold chains (Jan 22, 2022)

40k follower furfag spergs out and milks their supposed panic attacks for attention *(this is like the fourth time they've done this from what i can recall)*






(https://twitter.com/BlueFolf)


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 22, 2022)

4 gold chains said:


> 40k follower furfag spergs out and milks their supposed panic attacks for attention *(this is like the fourth time they've done this from what i can recall)*
> 
> View attachment 2910011View attachment 2910013
> (https://twitter.com/BlueFolf)


I am reminded of someone in FurAffinity who posted Journal entries that are just 'I hate living'.
He did that A LOT.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jan 23, 2022)

4 gold chains said:


> 40k follower furfag spergs out and milks their supposed panic attacks for attention *(this is like the fourth time they've done this from what i can recall)*
> 
> (https://twitter.com/BlueFolf)


Suicide baiting is just the "I am leaving FA" for Zoomers. Don't @ me.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Jan 23, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> Registration for ConFuzzled, the UK’s largest furry convention, opened a few days ago and you may be wondering what sort of person takes on the responsibility of running it.
> 
> Happily the 38-year-old Toby Watkin-Jones (aka “Crimson” or “Crimson Nova”), currently ConFuzzled’s longest-serving director, has a public Twitter, giving you a chance to learn all about him and what he likes.
> 
> ...


If only you knew how bad things really are.





Spoiler: carjacking at knifepoint








Brown trout in the kettle.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 23, 2022)

that poop story sounds like bs, didn't get towels for two days; never considered asking?

it's not uncommon for some people to just make up shit for a review because they got mad about something so insignificant


----------



## Sharklaser (Jan 24, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Been a fandom veteran been going to cons for over a decade and hung out with  furries  irl since 2014.  I can tell you that somewhere between late 2016 and 2019 the furry fandom went from gay degenerates who make nice suits and draw a bunch of cringe art to gay degenerates who said if you don't agree with us on every single issue and dare criticize our sexuality in any way shape or form you're capitulating or pushing alt right talking points and you need to be removed from the fandom.





sex haver said:


> The older parts of the fandom tend to be pretty chill overall. You don't see a lot of the cancel culture stuff in the 30+ age group of veteran furries. All of it (well, most of it) comes from the 18-25 year olds that have joined recently and are obsessed with clout on Twitter/Telegram/Instagram/Tik Tok, or the ones that have trooned out and have made their political beliefs a core component of their entire personality.
> 
> Prior to 2012-ish, politics were pretty much universally just _not _discussed. You always had the handful of things, like gay marriage, that would come up, because of course the fandom is overwhelmingly in favor of something like that. But then 2015 pretty much obliterated that rule because of course, Trump. That was the first time I, personally, saw someone start refusing to interact with others based on who they voted for. Of course, social media feeds this _heavily _because outrage gets clicks.


Going to do some necroing, powerleveling and here, but holy shit does this make me feel old. 2014 was about the time I stopping associating with the fandom in any IRL stuff, and by that time I was already a "veteran" of 10 years. I can confirm what sex haver says. Back when I was involved in furmeets and cons and shit (late 00s to early 10s) all the local furfags knew I was right-wing and nobody gave a flying shit. Even the token trannies didn't care. It rarely came up, and if it did, only in a joking manner. Yeah, the fandom was just as full of pervs, diddlers, dogfuckers and the like, and has always been shitty in its own way, but the sheer batshit wokeness that took hold after I quit the scene is both loltastic and horrifying (mostly loltastic).

Anyway, on a related note, here's an update on Free Fur All. Apparently they've found a new venue. This was posted on their Youtube channel while ago, but I don't think it's come up yet in this thread.









						Free Fur All 2022 - Our Venue
					

Welcome to our new venue for Free Fur All 2022!LEARN MORE: https://AWOOAssociation.org/FreeFurAllTheme: Route 66 / Getting Back to Our "Routes"Guest of Honor...




					www.youtube.com
				




And it looks like they dragged 2Gryphon's corpse out of whatever moldering grave they found it in, and gave it an interview:









						QnA with 2 Gryphon!
					

Some of the staff sit down with FFA Guest of Honor 2 Gryphon to ask some questions!Register for Free Fur All: https://awooassociation.org/freefurall/register...




					www.youtube.com
				




This whole con is a win-win for lols. If it fails, it will be another CCFC/Rainfurrest shitfest to laugh about, and if it succeeds, the butthurt from commie furs will be equally hilarious. I hope it ends up happening just for that.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 24, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> Going to do some necroing, powerleveling and here, but holy shit does this make me feel old. 2014 was about the time I stopping associating with the fandom in any IRL stuff, and by that time I was already a "veteran" of 10 years. I can confirm what sex haver says. Back when I was involved in furmeets and cons and shit (late 00s to early 10s) all the local furfags knew I was right-wing and nobody gave a flying shit. Even the token trannies didn't care. It rarely came up, and if it did, only in a joking manner. Yeah, the fandom was just as full of pervs, diddlers, dogfuckers and the like, and has always been shitty in its own way, but the sheer batshit wokeness that took hold after I quit the scene is both loltastic and horrifying (mostly loltastic).
> 
> Anyway, on a related note, here's an update on Free Fur All. Apparently they've found a new venue. This was posted on their Youtube channel while ago, but I don't think it's come up yet in this thread.
> 
> ...


Honestly a part of me wants to push this con to succeed it would be the best way to make animal control less depressing.

Commie tears of a successful con always are a good sign.

I hope they take a fun allowed approach.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 4, 2022)

The 18+ “kink friendly” Sin City Murr Con has just begun and Sparx is basically running the fucking thing so set geiger counters to tranny drama


----------



## FisterSister (Feb 4, 2022)

D.Va said:


> The 18+ “kink friendly” Sin City Murr Con has just begun and Sparx is basically running the fucking thing so set geiger counters to tranny drama


Andrew Callaghan from Channel 5/All Gas No Breaks is going to be there interviewing furries, so that should be something fun from it at least.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 4, 2022)

D.Va said:


> The 18+ “kink friendly” Sin City Murr Con has just begun and Sparx is basically running the fucking thing so set geiger counters to tranny drama


why does "Sin City" sound so fucking cursed coming from furries especially
wasn't there a zoo Telegram group with that name


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 4, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> why does "Sin City" sound so fucking cursed coming from furries especially
> wasn't there a zoo Telegram group with that name


There were at least six that I remember through the years. Really, it's the generic "[noun] the Wolf" of furry communities.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 4, 2022)

I am looking forward to the-post SCMC Covid outbreak tweets, where people are in a panic like "If you were in contact with me, GET TESTED." Vegas has a really high infection rate going on right now, so you know, perfect time for a convention.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 4, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> I am looking forward to the-post SCMC Covid outbreak tweets, where people are in a panic like "If you were in contact with me, GET TESTED." Vegas has a really high infection rate going on right now, so you know, perfect time for a convention.


but you don't understand furries HAVE to go to conventions because they HAVE to talk to their friends and they cannot talk to their friends over Discord/Telegram for some unknown reason or wait for the coof infection rates to go down

You think the furries who rage SO HARD about "uwu you darn dirty reTHUGli-kkk-ans NEED to get vaccinated because our poor Chise got doxxed!" would, you know, completely replace IRL Con's with VRChat Con's, VRChat infamy notwithstanding.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 4, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> I am looking forward to the-post SCMC Covid outbreak tweets, where people are in a panic like "If you were in contact with me, GET TESTED." Vegas has a really high infection rate going on right now, so you know, perfect time for a convention.


Might as well call it SinCity Omicron.

But really, I expect more of them to end up _symptomatic_ with the clap or some other STD. Omicron is likely to get confused for the _usual_ furry con crud.


----------



## axeltrite (Feb 4, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> but you don't understand furries HAVE to go to conventions because they HAVE to talk to their friends and they cannot talk to their friends over Discord/Telegram for some unknown reason or wait for the coof infection rates to go down
> 
> You think the furries who rage SO HARD about "uwu you darn dirty reTHUGli-kkk-ans NEED to get vaccinated because our poor Chise got doxxed!" would, you know, completely replace IRL Con's with VRChat Con's, VRChat infamy notwithstanding.


"talk"


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Feb 4, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> I am looking forward to the-post SCMC Covid outbreak tweets, where people are in a panic like "If you were in contact with me, GET TESTED." Vegas has a really high infection rate going on right now, so you know, perfect time for a convention.


Vegas has always been a city where one gets an STD or the clap. Personally I think diseases seperate the wheat from the chaffe with furries.


----------



## billydero (Feb 4, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> but you don't understand furries HAVE to go to conventions because they HAVE to talk to their friends and they cannot talk to their friends over Discord/Telegram for some unknown reason or wait for the coof infection rates to go down
> 
> You think the furries who rage SO HARD about "uwu you darn dirty reTHUGli-kkk-ans NEED to get vaccinated because our poor Chise got doxxed!" would, you know, completely replace IRL Con's with VRChat Con's, VRChat infamy notwithstanding.


Now I need to check Chise’ Twitter to see if she has any admonishment or words of wisdom to furries going to an extremely close contact con during the pandemic….

And, nope. She doesn’t.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 4, 2022)

billydero said:


> Now I need to check Chise’ Twitter to see if she has any admonishment or words of wisdom to furries going to an extremely close contact con during the pandemic….
> 
> And, nope. She doesn’t.


>implying Chise is going to say anything about the fandom _still attending cons to this very day with yet another coof variant_ instead of posting information about Coof


----------



## D.Va (Feb 4, 2022)

tbh despite trying to get fame for doing nothing at work I don’t get the vibe of Chise being as histrionic as the regular twitter carebear when it comes to the vaxx from reading her tweets. she knows it’s just old faggots that die from it so why would she care


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 5, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> I am looking forward to the-post SCMC Covid outbreak tweets, where people are in a panic like "If you were in contact with me, GET TESTED." Vegas has a really high infection rate going on right now, so you know, perfect time for a convention.


I guess now we know the criteria for when it is "not safe to hold a convention", given when FC canceled and when SCMC happened. Under 700,000 cases a day is A-OK!


----------



## Rukario (Feb 5, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I guess now we know the criteria for when it is "not safe to hold a convention", given when FC canceled and when SCMC happened. Under 700,000 cases a day is A-OK! View attachment 2955770


I'm starting to think the only criteria furries have for a convention going ahead nowadays is the guarantee that their pizza delivery order will arrive to their room party on time.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 5, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I guess now we know the criteria for when it is "not safe to hold a convention", given when FC canceled and when SCMC happened. Under 700,000 cases a day is A-OK! View attachment 2955770


Things are entirely dependent on individual con circumstances. FC was able to get their partners to allow them to invoke force majeure because the area that they were in afforded them the option. FC is also run by a non-profit parent corporation. SCMC, on the other hand, is in Vegas, where things opened up way before any other state. This makes it a lot harder to cancel. They're also run by a for-profit parent corporation.

It comes down to: location and nature of the parent organization. Furries are going to attend a con if the option is available to them.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 5, 2022)

Rukario said:


> I'm starting to think the only criteria furries have for a convention going ahead nowadays is the guarantee that their pizza delivery order will arrive to their room party on time.


I was literally eating pizza when you said this. *suppresses laughter*


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Feb 5, 2022)

I guess new meme soon.


----------



## Colress (Feb 5, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> I guess new meme soon.
> 
> View attachment 2957893


I can't wait for this troupe to discover a new way to contract an STD.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 5, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Things are entirely dependent on individual con circumstances. FC was able to get their partners to allow them to invoke force majeure because the area that they were in afforded them the option. FC is also run by a non-profit parent corporation. SCMC, on the other hand, is in Vegas, where things opened up way before any other state. This makes it a lot harder to cancel. They're also run by a for-profit parent corporation.
> 
> It comes down to: location and nature of the parent organization. Furries are going to attend a con if the option is available to them.


That's the thing, though. FC didn't properly cancel before there were calls of "Cancel the con! It's not safe! I'm not going because it's not safe!" some of which came from people in Vegas this weekend. Less than a month later, the horny convention goes on without more than a handful of people saying anything about Covid safety, and it's complete with cum bong parties. There's obviously some difference between the two, and the most obvious is SCMC is being billed as horny in public con.

Also, from what I've heard, FC's hotels _*did not*_ want them to cancel. At one point, the con had to send out an email about attendees needing to cancel their hotel reservations within 24 hours, or the hotel would charge them as no-shows. That is not the sign of a hotel that "let them" out of anything.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 2958858


There is nothing more boring than an one-note furfag.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Feb 5, 2022)

Spoiler: The Cum Bong










Spoiler: Supposedly number 5 (person jacking off)







Your browser is not able to display this video.




The man behind the mask: Jamie Sharm:






Spoiler: Number 34






			https://twitter.com/SheriffRaccoon
		





A few of the members.


Spoiler: probable but not confirmed



Memes about the cum pizza: 
	

			https://twitter.com/KovuTheHusky
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Posted the photo with head on diaper stock: https://twitter.com/FluffyRokko



Left to right: Flip Tilde (@FlipIsGay), @KovuTheHusky, @manedwolfy (cum bong meme), @morefurless


----------



## Strayserval (Feb 5, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> Spoiler: I think this is the cum bong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH thank goodness he's got his mask on, wouldn't want to get sick now would he?


----------



## Mix (Feb 6, 2022)

The Murrsuit Furry Sex Con is now happening. What kind of debauchery and lunacy do you expect to happen?

https://sincitymurrcon.com/

So, this con is a sham; I have audio logs.

This con was coined up at IFC's room 500 and I started recording. They used up the @Recalibar 's bitcoin investment after he was murrdered by @AnubianArmani, a nlgger tranny kike, in Lombard, IL back in March after he moved the fuck outta Minneapolis cuz the niggers burnt down the city and were targeting his ass.

Looking at his Facebook, you can see his Bitcoin investment stock monitor behind him. he had a total of 200 BTC, which was $12.5m at the time.



https://t.me/AfterDarkCrewParties runs this con, as they straight up told this to me in the recording. They use their own 'sexurity' to maintain their drug-dog fucking parties. DMT and just about every drug used. (Recalibar told me about his dog fucking habits and shared his DMT vape at room 500's party with me and ADC's staff.) Moving on, they funnel it through https://t.me/chicagopuppypatrol which both current and ex-members of MidwestFurFest control; primarily WoodyChiTwn, covering for Se7enWolf's (Sean Kirby below)'s dog fucking ring on the south side. (3643 West 86th Street, Chicago, IL 60652-3711) @swlycan was involved, too.
Se7enWolf gets away with it since he's a firefighter/medic for Chicago Fire and has ties with other police/fire/med nazifurs that rape my dog, Atlas, on a regular basis at the zoo-meetups at his house. You can usually find these videos/pics that show the basement, gps in the metadata. I tried talking to the ASPCA, but covid fucked that up. There literally is no way to bust these guys, so I'll post it here. I ended up failing to commit suicide because I was so scared this guy would shoot me for spilling this shit, but it needs to be said. Someone please rescue my dog. White Swedish Shepard. You can find the dogfuckers in this chat, https://t.me/+PhrMP9aOHL7r8kAM, ran by Odie, IFC/Mff/etc's sexurity. If you think simply telling anyone on staff/security is a good thing, they usually use a dead cop's name to threaten to kill you, which is common. https://dissidentfurs.com/t/greg-sp...ler-az-police-officer-would-be-terrorist/67/3






 Jim "Syn" Lai, MFF's legal liaison, hubby of DaveQat, pushes the bullshit out of the con if they suspect you to be violated and about to nark to a cop. While PBJ and his buddies funnel in 'research chemicals' (same shit that sent 16 people to the hospital, including myself when puked on) into their bullshit "MFF NSFW" telegram chat that has 11k members using local furs such as @Quakefox and @Dadfox, the local pedophilic drug dealer. https://t.me/KeeneyFoxDog

 I have the audiologs but its in a chinese app locked down on iPhone. can someone hack it out for me? I can't pay, but it will put away these murrderers PM me @maydaymayday



@Recalibar literally died for your SinCityMurrcons

@AnubianArmani admitted in chat that 'she' was inside with him when it happened in Dramafurs chat, then in the mp3, says she was outside when it happened. I ended up telling the detective. Recalibar was a combat medic, Anubian claimed in chat, so I'm assuming he died painfully reaching for narcan or some shit. He was overdosed and held hostage against himself to give Anubian all his BTC in hopes of surviving, only to be killed as the only witness to his own hostage situation. ADCParties, MFF, and ChicagoPuppyPatrol are all murdering kikes.

@Recalibar was my bestie

How to catch a murrderer… https://voca.ro/1f32GSDNvtrr

Lulu.net/furi recap here https://lulz.net/furi/res/3644838.html



Rip buddy.


----------



## Daft Freak (Feb 6, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> OH thank goodness he's got his mask on, wouldn't want to get sick now would he?


Maned Wolfy just 1-UP'd the Tide Pod Bong Guy.  Smoking either will kill ya, but at least smoking the Tide Pod will be a quicker death.



			https://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhSMtxP0Q9f2xHMVk2


----------



## HannibalLecter (Feb 6, 2022)

To translate for the gentle readers:

@Mix is a paranoid schizophrenic. He's not joking with his looney-tunes stories that sound concerning until you think about it for a second. Nobody likes this guy hanging around. In my state they even made T-shirts saying "who brought Mix?"

The only interesting thing you should take from his insane post is hints of bitcoin money.

The fandom being a disgusting party scene is no secret. Injecting illicit funding in is like throwing babies at a NAMBLA meeting.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 6, 2022)

Mix said:


> View attachment 2959565
> 
> The Murrsuit Furry Sex Con is now happening. What kind of debauchery and lunacy do you expect to happen?
> 
> ...


>I have the recording
>"The recording is locked to a chinese app, can anyone help me get it?"
schizo as fuck, we all know that furries would never own bitcoin

anyways what is it with people who create an account, sit on it for a year, then do something that is embarrassingly bad to post lately


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 6, 2022)

Mix said:


> View attachment 2959565
> 
> The Murrsuit Furry Sex Con is now happening. What kind of debauchery and lunacy do you expect to happen?
> 
> ...


You should post more, I feel like you’d be entertaining for a while.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 6, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> schizo as fuck, we all know that furries would never own bitcoin


They hate bitcoin _now_, but go back like 10 years, and there were definitely some early adopters that were trying to push it here and there, and they were mostly just ignored at the time. The recent rise of "suspiciously wealthy furries" and stuff like fursuits going for auction at $10k a pop, is a pretty good sign that some of these people are still around, they're just not broadcasting how they came into their wealth due to the fandom's overwhelming shift to being _extremely_ liberal after 2016.


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 6, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> They hate bitcoin _now_, but go back like 10 years, and there were definitely some early adopters that were trying to push it here and there, and they were mostly just ignored at the time. The recent rise of "suspiciously wealthy furries" and stuff like fursuits going for auction at $10k a pop, is a pretty good sign that some of these people are still around, they're just not broadcasting how they came into their wealth due to the fandom's overwhelming shift to being _extremely_ liberal after 2016.


Details involve PL, but I can state unequivocally that a lot of the 'furry infosec' crowd were hard in Bitcoin in the early days, and they weren't very loud about it.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Feb 6, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> A few of the members.


Links, Twitter only. Archive is being dumb.



Spoiler: Links to members bird addictions



First head: already ID'ed in above post

Second Black/green head in top row (dancer furry) https://twitter.com/mrteriyakii

Fourth head, Anubis (pornsick)


			https://twitter.com/NSFWjackal
		


First black/white head in bottom row, ID'ed in above post (warning, extremely pornsick)


			https://twitter.com/ThatOneTuxmew
		


Third head in bottom row (popufur, dj)


			https://twitter.com/jayfoxcat
		


Final head in bottom row (pornsick):


			https://twitter.com/DuskYote
		



 "Number 22" (DuskYote associate)


			https://twitter.com/MarivauxCoyote/status/1490148309788332032
		


"Number 16" (ManedWolfy associate)


			https://twitter.com/GoodBoyFleck/status/1490232629697736704
		





Missing head 3 and 5 in top row, head 2 on bottom row. I'm done looking though furry penis posts.


----------



## Desumorphine (Feb 7, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> They hate bitcoin _now_, but go back like 10 years, and there were definitely some early adopters that were trying to push it here and there, and they were mostly just ignored at the time. The recent rise of "suspiciously wealthy furries" and stuff like fursuits going for auction at $10k a pop, is a pretty good sign that some of these people are still around, they're just not broadcasting how they came into their wealth due to the fandom's overwhelming shift to being _extremely_ liberal after 2016.


Don't kid yourself, any furry with the technical know-how (and that is a lot of the older ones) who had the funds to buy GPUs before the market crashed mine themselves or trade, they just don't admit it anymore. It's the same as drawing loli/shota, most artists do so, just don't say so publicly.


----------



## aoaoaoa (Feb 7, 2022)

Mix said:


> View attachment 2959565
> 
> The Murrsuit Furry Sex Con is now happening. What kind of debauchery and lunacy do you expect to happen?
> 
> ...






this u?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 7, 2022)

aoaoaoa said:


> View attachment 2964076
> 
> this u?


Butovsky? That's a really unfortunate family name right there.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 7, 2022)

*sees that manedwolfy is going back to contaminating*
*sees tha the Sin City Murrcon is an 18+ kink-friendly convention*
Purification in progress...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 7, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> *sees that manedwolfy is going back to contaminating*
> *sees tha the Sin City Murrcon is an 18+ kink-friendly convention*
> Purification in progress...


I can smell the pepper steak.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Feb 7, 2022)

Mix said:


> View attachment 2959565
> 
> The Murrsuit Furry Sex Con is now happening. What kind of debauchery and lunacy do you expect to happen?
> 
> ...





aoaoaoa said:


> View attachment 2964076
> 
> this u?


Let's look at those "known aliases", they list him as "Mix Tabal Bouda-Lycaon" as well as "Mayday". A few other less important for now names as well. He went by @Mix here, and told us to PM him over at @maydaymayday. Dude tried to use us as his personal army, used an existing alias, and provided us another alias he uses as a way to message him information offsite. He also has cause to be salty and pull this shit. To me we got a double confirmation, as the account is too old to be an impostor using a known alias, he used an existing alias as well as pointed us to another piece of communication under a different alias that is also linked to the alias used here, has motive, is known to be deranged, only made this one post. I say we got a doxx kiddos. Make a mark on your rifles, another idiot furfag skitzo busted for basically self-doxxing.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Feb 9, 2022)

This email went out from corgi events LLC (Responsible for a variety of cons including denfur and gsfc). If true... this is about to be an absolute shit show.  Big ol yikes. 

Additionally, this  past history of  the con runner stealing money from lemonbrat is interesting and somewhat relevant again.


----------



## aoaoaoa (Feb 9, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> This email went out from corgi events LLC (Responsible for a variety of cons including denfur and gsfc). If true... this is about to be an absolute shit show.  Big ol yikes.
> 
> Additionally, this  past history of  the con runner stealing money from lemonbrat is interesting and somewhat relevant again.


Their websites are also offline - https://corgievents.com/ ,  https://gsfurcon.com/ , https://denfur.org/ et al.

Something big is happening with the biggest furry/brony multi-event company.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Feb 9, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> This email went out from corgi events LLC (Responsible for a variety of cons including denfur and gsfc). If true... this is about to be an absolute shit show.  Big ol yikes.
> 
> Additionally, this  past history of  the con runner stealing money from lemonbrat is interesting and somewhat relevant again.


Kevin Gibes announced a bit ago that they were going to be at Denfur 2022. Wonder if that ties in at all.


Meiwaku said:


> YOOOO
> 
> 
> Link


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Feb 9, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> This email went out from corgi events LLC (Responsible for a variety of cons including denfur and gsfc). If true... this is about to be an absolute shit show.  Big ol yikes.
> 
> Additionally, this  past history of  the con runner stealing money from lemonbrat is interesting and somewhat relevant again.


It's just starting to blow up (at like 1am where I am so I'm not going to put any effort into this) and it is indeed a shitshow


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 9, 2022)

Sparx is accusing the owner Treble/Corey Wood of running off with $80k. Which is double his previous embezzlement record.





			https://twitter.com/BVDGRRL/status/1491283200102268929
		



			https://archive.ph/9Hbg2


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Spooky Millepede said:


> It's just starting to blow up (at like 1am where I am so I'm not going to put any effort into this) and it is indeed a shitshow


Yeah... same. It's an absolute dumpster fire and no ammount of autistic  internet sleuthing is going to lead to the truth tonight.

This old beware is resurfacing to discredit koi/ bubbles/knottyvix/whateverthefuck and is seriously entertaining at the very least if you've missed it. Treble is also clearly a shitshow and I look forward to more on that. There is endless info on this madness.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Feb 9, 2022)

Spooky Millepede said:


> It's just starting to blow up (at like 1am where I am so I'm not going to put any effort into this) and it is indeed a shitshow


damage control attempts. Treble himself is pinning this in his convention chats. 


New event coordinator is likely this person, who is being added to chats following the announcement of replacing the previous one.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 9, 2022)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> damage control attempts. Treble himself is pinning this in his convention chats.
> 
> View attachment 2971030
> New event coordinator is likely this person, who is being added to chats following the announcement of replacing the previous one.
> ...


Looks like he found a new mark, and the cycle will continue. This person will be led on with the promise of getting paid until they finally snap and this happens again. Furries will learn nothing and continue to support these events because they get to stick their dick in someone, and that's the only thing they care about.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Feb 9, 2022)

So check this out. This is the Telegram chat log between an ex-staffer (possibly Bubbles) and Treble. It seems like there was a CCFC-style fiasco happening behind the scenes.



Edit: Source on Twitter

And it gets worse. Good luck trying to get your money back!




Source on Twitter


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Feb 10, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> So check this out. This is the Telegram chat log between an ex-staffer (possibly Bubbles) and Treble. It seems like there was a CCFC-style fiasco happening behind the scenes.
> View attachment 2973226


Trebles alcoholism has made them drop the ball yet again, clearly... I'm hearing he's been hospitalized for it multiple times. 

A nice recap  of everything thus far.


----------



## Racoober (Feb 10, 2022)

A little update


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Feb 10, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> Trebles alcoholism has made them drop the ball yet again, clearly... I'm hearing he's been hospitalized for it multiple times.
> 
> A nice recap  of everything thus far.


I love the idiot who made this thread and how he tries to shift the blame to capitalism much more so than the guy who took advantage of people and exploited the system. How fucking braindead are furries anyway? Jesus christ.

Never mind that they engage in capitalism for their dicknipple shitting porn.

Never mind that they engage in capitalism by commissioning fursuits.

Never mind that they rent out property to host their pathetic fuckfests because they could never host it themselves.

Never mind the numerous other instances that capitalism even makes their entire fandom and subculture possible.

Fucking furries.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Feb 10, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> A little update
> 
> View attachment 2973463
> View attachment 2973477View attachment 2973476View attachment 2973475




What if there were a furry convention...

But the guy at the top was only there to make money, and everyone below him was only there to politsperg, play cronyism based upon politsperging, and sabotage other conventions (while bragging about it) for politspergging reasons?

If such a thing existed, it would provide endless entertainment (if observed from a distance)

If...


----------



## Daft Freak (Feb 10, 2022)

Gotta love this costume.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Feb 10, 2022)

This probably isn’t very relevant but lolcow Kevin Gibes commented on the drama and I figured I’d post it here too. [A]

He commented on the getup seen in the previous post. [A]


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 10, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> A little update
> 
> View attachment 2973463
> View attachment 2973477View attachment 2973476View attachment 2973475


Putting a Judas in charge of the money bag I see, I wonder if they will have the same ending as the real Judas


----------



## aoaoaoa (Feb 10, 2022)

Treble/Corgi Events making friends with the right kind of people. Yeah, we might be at the point of making a separate thread for this debacle


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 10, 2022)

aoaoaoa said:


> View attachment 2974648
> 
> Treble/Corgi Events making friends with the right kind of people. Yeah, we might be at the point of making a separate thread for this debacle


Oh, well that answers why he needed 85k then.

Wonder if he's been paying the feds. Prrrrobably not.


----------



## omori (Feb 10, 2022)

Some damage control going on in the GSFC chat.


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 10, 2022)

omori said:


> View attachment 2975387View attachment 2975386
> Some damage control going on in the GSFC chat.


"Remaining board" sounds like there's a coup going on.


----------



## John Furrman (Feb 10, 2022)

Humbert Humbert said:


> He commented on the getup seen in the previous post. [A]


Never even made that connection, but now I think it's pretty fucking funny.


----------



## blargenheimer (Feb 10, 2022)

> But we are contracted to put on a show, and that's what we are going to do


One can only hope


----------



## xylitolic expat (Feb 10, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Oh, well that answers why he needed 85k then.
> 
> Wonder if he's been paying the feds. Prrrrobably not.


Only partial payments , but probably not anymore. When Anime Milwaukee finally got wise to what he was doing to them, they sent a bunch of staffers to liquidate their own office 'leased' to them by Cory. Cory did a exceptionally poor job keeping his own con  affairs separate from AMKE, so they had to sift through tons of IRS correspondence addressed to him (it was out in the open and mixed with AMKE shit) to make sure they got all their paperwork. He was really hoping Denfur et al would bring in enough legitimate revenue but then COVID fucked it all up.

He also 'misappropriated' an insane amount of money from AMKE, but the acting board leader and old friend of his obstructed the investigation before also resigning himself and the new management is half oblivious half embarrassed to go after him.


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 10, 2022)

xylitolic expat said:


> Only partial payments , but probably not anymore. When Anime Milwaukee finally got wise to what he was doing to them, they sent a bunch of staffers to liquidate their own office 'leased' to them by Cory. Cory did a exceptionally poor job keeping his own con  affairs separate from AMKE, so they had to sift through tons of IRS correspondence addressed to him (it was out in the open and mixed with AMKE shit) to make sure they got all their paperwork. He was really hoping Denfur et al would bring in enough legitimate revenue but then COVID fucked it all up.
> 
> He also 'misappropriated' an insane amount of money from AMKE, but the acting board leader and old friend of his obstructed the investigation before also resigning himself and the new management is half oblivious half embarrassed to go after him.


This is amazing.

They need to stop being embarrassed. This guy's a fraud and a pest and they should get their own house in order. I mean, I'm perfectly happy sitting back and watching continual drama out of the Corgi camp, but there's a lot of people who'd be better off.

In conventions of all stripes, the 'old friend prevent defense' is sadly a thing.


----------



## xylitolic expat (Feb 11, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> They need to stop being embarrassed. This guy's a fraud and a pest and they should get their own house in order. I mean, I'm perfectly happy sitting back and watching continual drama out of the Corgi camp, but there's a lot of people who'd be better off.
> 
> In conventions of all stripes, the 'old friend prevent defense' is sadly a thing.


It's probably too late for AMKE at this point. The board org that runs AMKE already said 2022 is their make-or-break year due to solvency issues due to some contract concerns (public info), so they risk closing just like daishocon. If that doesn't do them in, the soliciting donations throu ECPS while claiming to be a charity org fully knowing they lost their charity status years prior will get them and it will find its way back to Cory.

Some of the ECPS and AMKE people are just as bad as he is by accepting hush payments out of convention accounts. I bet they didn't declare that 'income' on their personal returns either.


----------



## FaithfulKnave (Feb 11, 2022)

xylitolic expat said:


> Only partial payments , but probably not anymore. When Anime Milwaukee finally got wise to what he was doing to them, they sent a bunch of staffers to liquidate their own office 'leased' to them by Cory. Cory did a exceptionally poor job keeping his own con  affairs separate from AMKE, so they had to sift through tons of IRS correspondence addressed to him (it was out in the open and mixed with AMKE shit) to make sure they got all their paperwork. He was really hoping Denfur et al would bring in enough legitimate revenue but then COVID fucked it all up.
> 
> He also 'misappropriated' an insane amount of money from AMKE, but the acting board leader and old friend of his obstructed the investigation before also resigning himself and the new management is half oblivious half embarrassed to go after him.



AMKE is just generally fucked. The old board was Cory's little bitch and begged for the others staffers to take Cory back initially because he thought he was the best thing ever. The current staff still have ties to Cory, with some of them actively receiving bribes from Cory back when he was in office to keep their mouths shut. The smart people, guilty or not, have all left or  were "fired" from their volunteer positions because the convention heads after Cory were afraid of them finding out more and potentially reporting things to the police or contacting government orgs to push for an audit. Cory and all of his "followers" are rotten from to the core.


----------



## Meiwaku (Feb 11, 2022)

omori said:


> View attachment 2975387View attachment 2975386
> Some damage control going on in the GSFC chat.



The "it was going to be my first furcon  " person. Buddy, we have a whole board for a reason, this man just saved your life.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 11, 2022)

aoaoaoa said:


> Treble/Corgi Events making friends with the right kind of people. Yeah, we might be at the point of making a separate thread for this debacle


We definitely will at some point. I don't think this is going to go away any time soon. Every day brings a new discovery that's been out in the open for months. 

Been seeing some people say that Cory is an accountant. If that's the case, it makes all this shit even _more_ suspect. Someone probably got too sure of their accounting skills, tried to get clever with it, and ended up committing a ton of fraud in the process.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 11, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> "Remaining board" sounds like there's a coup going on.



It sounds like something similar is going on with DenFur.  A lot of staffers have stepped down recently.  Concerns about the con getting cancelled were raised by a bunch of people in the convention chat, and the staffers that are still on board have been in damage control mode.  I haven't gone through all of the group chat since the bombshell about Corey dropped, but considering that the discussion went from dunking on Corey and his less-than-stellar leadership qualities to typical banal furry banter relatively quickly, I'm assuming that one of the chat mods put the kibosh on any discussion about Corey or the future of the con.


----------



## GrubRun (Feb 11, 2022)

This may or may not be entirely relevant, but the con chair of AnthroExpo, CassMutt, has said a few things about this whole situation. (Archive)


----------



## D.Va (Feb 11, 2022)

"I tried to stay quiet" - quote from Twitter user somehow always involved in drama


----------



## LurkerDog (Feb 11, 2022)

GrubRun said:


> This may or may not be entirely relevant, but the con chair of AnthroExpo, CassMutt, has said a few things about this whole situation. (Archive)
> 
> View attachment 2978766


Just to confirm, she's simply one of the several co-chairs of Anthroexpo, a newbie convention that the locals don't really even like. (Extremely empty all over the con space and the events were lackluster according to several groups of locals that attended.) 

It should also be on record that she was once very tight with that entire group and defended them and their actions violently in 2019 when anyone tried to publicly mention the embezzlement from Treble and such. Once she was booted for harassing staff members and others, only then did she start playing victim and claiming they were a terrible convention group. (Yet still applied and paid for tables for these conventions? Likely because she's so broke from nobody commissioning her after seeing her 3, going on 4 year old fursuit commission queue. Yikes.)


----------



## aoaoaoa (Feb 11, 2022)

https://twitter.com/justboiler/status/1492269092950224896
		


Heres a long, long statement from a Corgi Events staffer


Spoiler: image archive 





























That money is all gone.


----------



## GrubRun (Feb 11, 2022)

It looks like that PVCF and WCPC, two Corgi My Little Pony conventions are going to be purchased by their former con chair who had stepped down a few weeks prior to this shitshow happening. (Archive) 







Spoiler: Full statement image


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 12, 2022)

Breaking news: It seems that Corgi's cons are all splitting up and going non-profit and they want Treble out. (https://archive.md/voMLp because linking the archive doesn't work for some reason?)



Spoiler: Image of statement


----------



## Meiwaku (Feb 12, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Breaking news: It seems that Corgi's cons are all splitting up and going non-profit and they want Treble out. (https://archive.md/voMLp because linking the archive doesn't work for some reason?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anybody know what type of non-profit Trebel is and where it's located? Is it Colorado? I can pull up past tax records for it for us because all non-profit is public info if it has existed since last tax season.

You can still make money off of a non-profit just because depending upon the state that you live in and what type of nonprofit that it is you only have to give a certain dollar amount or percentage of all income to the charity type that your non-profit is sponsoring. You are still allowed to pay your employees fully. Its why the Susan G Komen CEO makes $500,000 a year despite _totally_ funding breast cancer. It's a good way to weed out shit tier charities/non profits vs good ones is looking at their tax records .  Going non-profit is actually milkier than LLC because it can be scrutinized easier.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Feb 12, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> Does anybody know what type of non-profit Trebel is and where it's located?



Corgi Events was not a non-profit. (Company Number P062449 Wisconsin)


----------



## Racoober (Feb 12, 2022)

Bitters is being, well... Bitters, but this particular chain of tweets in his thread made me laugh
Original tweet for context (Arguing with Chai about his actions regarding Corgi Events):



The tweets:

Bonus:


----------



## round robin (Feb 12, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Bitters is being, well... Bitters, but this particular chain of tweets in his thread made me laugh
> Original tweet for context (Arguing with Chai about his actions regarding Corgi Events):
> 
> View attachment 2980457
> ...


Holy shit, it's like they almost realized the issues associated with allowing people to change their names on a whim and never being allowed to refer to them by their previous names. Almost.


----------



## Desumorphine (Feb 12, 2022)

GrubRun said:


> This may or may not be entirely relevant, but the con chair of AnthroExpo, CassMutt, has said a few things about this whole situation. (Archive)
> 
> View attachment 2978766


"It's really not my place"
As if that ever stopped you, Cass.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 14, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Breaking news: It seems that Corgi's cons are all splitting up and going non-profit and they want Treble out. (https://archive.md/voMLp because linking the archive doesn't work for some reason?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard through the grapevine that the leading theory on this is that Treble is trying to offload Corgi Events onto people who don't understand how corporate finances work. Basically, he's going to sell them a bunch of debt that they'll be responsible for. It's enough that the Fandom's Favorite Lawyer chimed in:





			https://twitter.com/BoozyBadger/status/1492504936013250570
		


Posted above was a screenshot of a court case of Treble being sued by the State of Wisconsin for unpaid taxes. The state's delinquent taxpayers list does indeed name Corgi Events under its former name of "Ponyville Bronies LLC".





			https://www.revenue.wi.gov/Pages/Delqlist/DelqSearch.aspx
		

 (It's a little weird to search, do a city search for "Kenosha" then use the browser search to find Corey or Ponyville)

So it does seem very possible that these people are about to pay Treble for the honor of being $95k behind in taxes plus whatever else he owes money on, because furries don't know how business works.


----------



## moocow (Feb 16, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> They need to stop being embarrassed. This guy's a fraud and a pest and they should get their own house in order.


I absolutely refuse to believe any furry or furry-adjacent person is capable of feeling anything even remotely approaching "embarrassment."

Also, they're second only to troons in their propensity to steadfastly refuse to clean house and toss out the degenerates. Admittedly, there'd be no one left if they did.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Feb 18, 2022)

moocow said:


> I absolutely refuse to believe any furry or furry-adjacent person is capable of feeling anything even remotely approaching "embarrassment."
> 
> Also, they're second only to troons in their propensity to steadfastly refuse to clean house and toss out the degenerates. Admittedly, there'd be no one left if they did.


The reason you refuse to believe it is because any furry or furry-adjacent person capable of feeling that is extremely good at not revealing they're in the fandom, or are the (current minority) of furfags who are (relatively) well adjusted and treat it as a weird hobby, hold the fandom at (very long) arm's length, or concentrated what artistic talents they do have into a formal work field like illustration and entertainment.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 18, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> The reason you refuse to believe it is because any furry or furry-adjacent person capable of feeling that is extremely good at not revealing they're in the fandom, or are the (current minority) of furfags who are (relatively) well adjusted and treat it as a weird hobby, hold the fandom at (very long) arm's length, or concentrated what artistic talents they do have into a formal work field like illustration and entertainment.


When all you see of the furry fandom are the speds on twitter it looks like the vast majority of them are open degenerates with nothing but stale coom in place of brains. And while there _are_ a lot of them out there if you dig a little deeper you'll find a startling silent majority who's only there for the Lola Bunny or Judy Hopps porn (what's up with all these rabbit furry sex symbols?) and want _nothing_ to do with the drama cows and the lifestylers. And if you cringe at furry bullshit, whether or not you're a furry, mentioning it in social media is a quick way to get dogpiled by the aforementioned open degenerates. So the furry and furry-adjacent "normies" mostly just keep a low profile.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Feb 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> When all you see of the furry fandom are the speds on twitter it looks like the vast majority of them are open degenerates with nothing but stale coom in place of brains. And while there _are_ a lot of them out there if you dig a little deeper you'll find a startling silent majority who's only there for the Lola Bunny or Judy Hopps porn (what's up with all these rabbit furry sex symbols?) and want _nothing_ to do with the drama cows and the lifestylers. And if you cringe at furry bullshit, whether or not you're a furry, mentioning it in social media is a quick way to get dogpiled by the aforementioned open degenerates. So the furry and furry-adjacent "normies" mostly just keep a low profile.


Yeah I never understood the rabbit thing. It was always disturbing.


----------



## axeltrite (Feb 18, 2022)

Anything happening at ANE?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Feb 18, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Yeah I never understood the rabbit thing. It was always disturbing.


The rabbit thing is honestly boring it's mostly three things:

Cultural subconscious relating rabbits to fertility and sex, look at prehistoric and early civilizations and pagan fertility rituals as well as Playboy.
Next bunnies are generally considered cute and innocent, and since making cute and/or innocent things dirty and perverted is a common kink, even among otherwise well adjusted people, and especially among degenerates, so there's the whole corruption angle.
Then the last one is really dumb, but painfully common. If there is bondage involved it's literally just because playing on the obvious "ropebunny" joke is funny to them. Furries aren't clever nor original and this low hanging sex joke fruit is plucked constantly. What's worse is this became a trend in and of itself among those who didn't get the pun simply because it was popular.
For those that don't know. The party who enjoys being tied up in bondage play is often called a "ropebunny". I don't know the origins of the term.

EDIT: Formatting.


----------



## BipolarPon (Feb 21, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> The rabbit thing is honestly boring it's mostly three things:
> 
> Cultural subconscious relating rabbits to fertility and sex, look at prehistoric and early civilizations and pagan fertility rituals as well as Playboy.
> Next bunnies are generally considered cute and innocent, and since making cute and/or innocent things dirty and perverted is a common kink, even among otherwise well adjusted people, and especially among degenerates, so there's the whole corruption angle.
> ...


It all started when Playboy put there models in bunny ears.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Feb 25, 2022)

Cum meme dog has something new planned for VancouFur.
https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1495085946408034305 | https://archive.md/wip/3SRjL


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 25, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 3018988
> Cum meme dog has something new planned for VancouFur.
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1495085946408034305 | https://archive.md/wip/3SRjL


Someone alert the Canadian Border Patrol so they can stop this act of terrorism before it happens. Ruining a perfectly good Poutine should be punishable by death.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Feb 25, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 3018988
> Cum meme dog has something new planned for VancouFur.
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1495085946408034305 | https://archive.md/wip/3SRjL



as i said here...


4 gold chains said:


> Clout addictions are no joke



the retard will keep milking the "haha funny cum (insert object here)" meme until he dies of aids with each instance gaining him less and less followers because he's already captured a large portion of the audience that thinks that kind of stuff is genuinely funny.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Feb 25, 2022)

4 gold chains said:


> the retard will keep milking the haha cum (insert object here) meme until he dies of aids with each instance gaining him less and less followers because he's already captured a large portion of the audience that thinks that kind of stuff is genuinely funny. someone should probably make him a thread on here.


I'd actually argue against giving this guy a thread... yet. There is literally nothing interesting about him other than the fact that he ejaculates on food. The guy's absolutely addicted to clout, and he'll inevitably do something stupid enough to get himself a proper thread, at which point we'll all be able to laugh at how much of a dumbass he is and he'll forever be known as the jizz pizza guy. But until then, a shitty thread would do more harm than good. Not like that's going to stop people talking about it, though.

If any furries lurking this thread are thinking about running to Twitter to bitch about how terrible this guy is, let me give you another suggestion: *don't*. People like this only get popular because morons can't shut the fuck up about him, thus bringing more attention to him than if you just ignored it entirely.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 25, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I'd actually argue against giving this guy a thread... yet. There is literally nothing interesting about him other than the fact that he ejaculates on food. The guy's absolutely addicted to clout, and he'll inevitably do something stupid enough to get himself a proper thread, at which point we'll all be able to laugh at how much of a dumbass he is and he'll forever be known as the jizz pizza guy. But until then, a shitty thread would do more harm than good. Not like that's going to stop people talking about it, though.
> 
> If any furries lurking this thread are thinking about running to Twitter to bitch about how terrible this guy is, let me give you another suggestion: *don't*. People like this only get popular because morons can't shut the fuck up about him, thus bringing more attention to him than if you just ignored it entirely.


He's the perfect fodder for megathreads like this one and the furry drama general thread. Only pops up on occasion doing some repetitive and tired gimmick to try to remain relevant. No need for a thread, he's good just making cameos on this one unless he does something not only _monumentally_ stupid but also illegal.


----------



## phattie (Feb 25, 2022)

4 gold chains said:


> someone should probably make him a thread on here.


He's a one-trick pony (wolf?), he'd get boring real fast.


----------



## IDanceonTrannyGraves (Feb 25, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Someone alert the Canadian Border Patrol so they can stop this act of terrorism before it happens. Ruining a perfectly good Poutine should be punishable by death.


The truckers should have run that one over.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Feb 25, 2022)

I guess I don't really get the maned wolf thing. I know that people will choose whatever they think looks cool as a fursona, but still, they're famously shy creatures who you wouldn't associate with wanting to be a popufur. But what do I know, I'm just sperging about animals and not their dicks and jizz food.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 25, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> I guess I don't really get the maned wolf thing. I know that people will choose whatever they think looks cool as a fursona, but still, they're famously shy creatures who you wouldn't associate with wanting to be a popufur. But what do I know, I'm just sperging about animals and not their dicks and jizz food.


Maned Wolves became a meme in the fandom because "haha look at this animal's leggies haha lmao they're tall"


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 26, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> I guess I don't really get the maned wolf thing. I know that people will choose whatever they think looks cool as a fursona, but still, they're famously shy creatures who you wouldn't associate with wanting to be a popufur. But what do I know, I'm just sperging about animals and not their dicks and jizz food.


You're assuming your average furry gives a fuck about what their animal actually is, instead of just picking one because they like the shape of the dick.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Feb 26, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> You're assuming your average furry gives a fuck about what their animal actually is, instead of just picking one because they like the shape of the dick.


ikr, my brain still associates furries with balding programmers with fur-codes on geocities talking about how they relate so much to owls because they stay up nights, devour books, and prefer to be by themselves, or foxes because they sneakily shake up their middle-aged roommate's Mountain Dew and also want smash. 

THOSE WERE THE DAYS, M'BOY. WHEN FURFAGS WERE ECCENTRICS WITH VCL GALLERIES AND CUM-STAINED PLUSHIES. /boomer


----------



## phattie (Feb 26, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> VCL GALLERIES


Now that's a fucking throwback


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Feb 26, 2022)

b e E p said:


> Now that's a fucking throwback


To be young and destroying your innocence on the world wide web in the '00s...


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 26, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> ikr, my brain still associates furries with balding programmers with fur-codes on geocities talking about how they relate so much to owls because they stay up nights, devour books, and prefer to be by themselves, or foxes because they sneakily shake up their middle-aged roommate's Mountain Dew and also want smash.
> 
> THOSE WERE THE DAYS, M'BOY. WHEN FURFAGS WERE ECCENTRICS WITH VCL GALLERIES AND CUM-STAINED PLUSHIES. /boomer
> 
> View attachment 3020123



Show this image to xydex squeakypony and he'll literally explode.

Even mentioning Vanity Fair is enough to send him into 21 years worth of red faced spittle rage.

"Waaahhh I don't get Kage and 2's sloppy seconds fanboy poon anymore waaah"


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Feb 26, 2022)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Show this image to xydex squeakypony and he'll literally explode.
> 
> Even mentioning Vanity Fair is enough to send him into 21 years worth of red faced spittle rage.
> 
> "Waaahhh I don't get Kage and 2's sloppy seconds fanboy poon anymore waaah"


I've been out of the loop for a while, but don't all three of those people have aids?


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 26, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 3018988
> Cum meme dog has something new planned for VancouFur.
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1495085946408034305 | https://archive.md/wip/3SRjL


The fact that he walks around in suit all the time screams how badly he's trying to hide his identity. He probably hates being the guy who nutted on a pizza but he can't escape that. Fur fags: not even once.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Feb 26, 2022)

https://furnalequinox.com/

Furnal Equinox will happen next month. They are currently asking for volunteers to join their "Safety Team". Will this safety team be requiring that attendees show proof of negative HIV tests as well as proof of Covid-19 vaccinations? Do they consider it important enough to try and keep their attendees protected from sexually transmitted diseases/infections? Afterall if the Con Chair Scani Gryph engages in naked chocolate sauce and pie parties, with the possibility of sexual activity occurring during this and other parties during the convention, STI prevention safety should be considered.


Spoiler: Furnal Equinox Con Chair Scani Gryph hosts hedonistic Chocolate Sauce and Pie Party at FE


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 27, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> https://furnalequinox.com/
> 
> Furnal Equinox will happen next month. They are currently asking for volunteers to join their "Safety Team". Will this safety team be requiring that attendees show proof of negative HIV tests as well as proof of Covid-19 vaccinations? Do they consider it important enough to try and keep their attendees protected from sexually transmitted diseases/infections? Afterall if the Con Chair Scani Gryph engages in naked chocolate sauce and pie parties, with the possibility of sexual activity occurring during this and other parties during the convention, STI prevention safety should be considered.
> 
> ...


Only furries could make a “chocolate sauce and pie party” something so degenerate that some porn stars would wince.    

Who gets turned on by pie?   Fuck.


----------



## Archeops (Feb 28, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Who gets turned on by pie?   Fuck.


People who are desperate and take the phrase “A hole’s a hole” too far, didn’t _American Pie_ teach you anything?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Mar 1, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> https://furnalequinox.com/
> 
> Furnal Equinox will happen next month. They are currently asking for volunteers to join their "Safety Team". Will this safety team be requiring that attendees show proof of negative HIV tests as well as proof of Covid-19 vaccinations? Do they consider it important enough to try and keep their attendees protected from sexually transmitted diseases/infections? Afterall if the Con Chair Scani Gryph engages in naked chocolate sauce and pie parties, with the possibility of sexual activity occurring during this and other parties during the convention, STI prevention safety should be considered.
> 
> ...


Little did writers of Better Call Saul know that squat cobbler is an actual thing.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 1, 2022)

Harvest Moon Howl Fest gets postponed, again:




			https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1498357772517261319?t=G4KRf-15BNfwC-p2irOhCg&s=19
		


Due to coronavirus? I'll bite -- it's an outdoor con which would be, in theory, safer than the dozen or so that have ran already in the past few months. We've reached equilibrium with endemic spread and whether a shitty camping con runs or not won't save any lives; it's a fart in the wind. As someone who works at a pharma company where the CEO sold their shares and bolted, she knows it: pandemic is over.

Chise probably did not expect virtue signalling about a fentanyl addict would have gotten her this far. She doesn't want to admit it, but she doesn't know how to run a con, doesn't want to run a con, and is now saddled with running a POC-led convention as a white woman.

Her best bet is a change of management where she hands it off to some unsuspecting dipshit (without the con funds, obviously). It'll either finally fade into obscurity or become a disaster and Chise is off the hook if she can blame it on some literal nigger tranny.

Large amounts of simping in the twitter replies, a small few "what the fuck"s.

(edit: the Moderna CEO shares thing is fake news, but w/e)


----------



## Catboi (Mar 1, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Harvest Moon Howl Fest gets postponed, again:
> 
> View attachment 3030716
> 
> ...



This con just has to be a scam. They keep finding excuse after excuse to cancel or delay things.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 1, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Harvest Moon Howl Fest gets postponed, again:
> 
> View attachment 3030716
> 
> ...


HMHF is the gift that keeps on giving. We don't get updates very often but damn it if it isn't funny to watch a con steadily revealing itself to be a con-job.


----------



## billydero (Mar 1, 2022)

Catboi said:


> This con just has to be a scam. They keep finding excuse after excuse to cancel or delay things.


I personally think Chise thought a BIPOC con would cement her popularity in the fandom and she’s just now realizing she bit off more than she can chew. She should have stuck to being the wuFlu info lady.

And I know I’ve said this before but, again - 

This is why you don’t want a furry in a job like hers. Guaranteed her work day is 95% the con, and whatever’s left working on vaccines or whatever.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Mar 7, 2022)

Speaking of Covid virtue signaling by cons...

FurTheMore happened over the weekend in Virginia. Of course, they had a vaccine requirement, but in addition to that, all attendees had to wear a "non-removable" fabric wristband to confirm just how vaccinated they were. Attendees seemed to not like this.



			https://archive.ph/wip/Wl7fQ
		



			https://twitter.com/TrippAndZona/status/1500366693167771651
		


Someone running the convention Twitter stated the wristbands were to prevent people from committing the unimaginable, horrific crime of using somebody else's badge to enter con space while unvaccinated.



			https://twitter.com/TunerstheWolf/status/1500578614269599744
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/SjW0H
		


Apparently, the con was rejecting people for showing up without a physical vaccine card (Every other con I know of to date has allowed photographs of the card as proof) as if a vax card isn't easy to forge. This person also pointed out that the wristbands aren't _impossible_ to remove and thus the entire purpose of them is defeated.


It's going to be a fun couple of months, since cons will absolutely not relent with Covid mitigation, even as public health authorities end restrictions. Biggest Little Fur Con, a convention in Reno announced this past week that masks will be required (archive in case they decide to memoryhole this) along with booster shots for their convention in *June*, which will be four months after Nevada's Governor ended the mask mandate in that state. Some of the Covid addicts in the replies also begged for negative tests to be required. Of course, this entire "look how SAFE and GOOD we are!" performance being put on is pointless, as few (if any) will wear a mask in the crowded cum pizza room parties.


----------



## LurkerDog (Mar 7, 2022)

Ah, Furthemore. 
I've been following this drama case for a while via telegram and instagram and apparently it's gotten better.



			https://t.me/moosebonecorgibeware
		


TLDR: Groomer of children keeps dodging responsibility and making new accounts and getting found out. Decides to go to FTM this past weekend, apparently is filing fake reports with the con staff regarding one victim. 

Granted based off the second photo, they DID take a photo of them in the headless lounge so... Not really a false accusation if there's evidence of them doing it.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Speaking of Covid virtue signaling by cons...
> 
> FurTheMore happened over the weekend in Virginia. Of course, they had a vaccine requirement, but in addition to that, all attendees had to wear a "non-removable" fabric wristband to confirm just how vaccinated they were. Attendees seemed to not like this.
> View attachment 3050546
> ...


I had a friend who attended this Fur the More, and I have a few things I'd like to add to this. In no particular order:


The first Twitter screencap is from Tripp, who I've personally talked to a few times while working on the thread for Matthew Soltys/Nitro Rooski. Given that he's previously provided very good info, I'm inclined to believe he's not exaggerating on these wristbands being uncomfortable.
Fur the More changed their covid policy requirements at the last possible moment: It was previously stated that you needed to either provide your physical vaccination card, a photo of the card, or a government-approved digital covid card. The day before the convention, this policy suddenly changed to "physical or digital card only", with no warning, completely fucking over several people who were fully vaccinated but didn't bring the physical card. When people complained, fur the more staff allegedly deleted old posts and edited several sections on the website that said otherwise. It's also worth noting that several states don't even have an option for a digital covid card yet (eg Pennsylvania).
The covid wristbands weren't given out to people who picked up their badges early (as in the day before the convention officially started). As a result, several attendees got harassed by staff for simply not wearing a wristband that wasn't even given/mentioned to them.
The wristbands had a sliding plastic bead on them that was designed in a way to let them tighten, but not loosen. This resulted in numerous people accidentally making them way too tight and requiring someone to cut the band off. Numerous people managed to pry the wristbands off regardless.
Wristbands were completely invisible on anyone wearing long sleeves and/or a fursuit. On the first day, this made several points of congestion as security had to feel up every passing fursuiter's wrist in order to feel the bead under their costumes. On the second and third days, most of them apparently just said "fuck it" and let anyone pass (as long as they were wearing a badge), completely defeating the purpose of the wristbands in the first place.
Because you needed a con badge to enter con spaces (which again, some people were unable to get due to verification policies changing at the last possible moment) everyone's sales in the Dealers Den and Artist's Alleys were depressingly low. While I don't have exact stats, I've been told by someone who had access to a "fur the more dealer's discord" that most of them barely (if at all) broke even on sales after spending money on con admission, table space, and lodging.
Room parties were nonexistent, hotel and convention staff outright ended several on the spot. While it's not uncommon for staff to disrupt a particularly obnoxious/loud party and give a verbal warning before ending it for good, several parties were forced to end immediately with staff literally holding hotel room doors open and demanding everyone leave. It's been claimed that none of them were given warnings and in one case, staff tried to break up a nonexistent party (there was no party, just the people who owned the room being particularly loud).
Late-night activities were disappointing; besides the forced closure of parties, no dances were held (with the "official" reason being a lack of staffing and poor attendance at previous year's dances), yet there were still several "music exhibitions" held in some of the smaller panels rooms. They often had a DJ and encouraged dancing, so they were essentially smaller dances in very confined rooms. As of now, it's not clear why these mini-dances in more confined spaces were okay but not a proper dance.
The schedule of events kept changing, and at least one panel didn't happen because the person running it was never told the timeslot changed.
The videogame and boardgame rooms were relocated to a really inconvenient section of the hotel that was only accessible by elevators and far away from the rest of the convention space. As such, a lot of people ignored them entirely. Worth noting that 2020's fur the more was at the same hotel and had the rooms in a far more accessible location.
Chise (the furry who worked at Moderna and Harvest Moon Howl Fest) made an appearance and was given a panel to talk about covid and vaccines. The panel went fine, but nobody questioned why she thought it was safe to attend this event while literally days prior, she canceled HMHF 8 months in advance due to "covid safety concerns".
A photo booth that was held at previous events never happened. The person who ran it previously wasn't informed the booth was happening this year, so he just decided to go to the event as a normal attendee. When he arrived, he was allegedly asked on the spot to do run the booth again with zero warning or equipment and he refused.
*Allegedly,* someone who was banned from several other furry events for sexual assault showed up at the convention. Fur the more didn't preemptively ban them despite being given ample warning they might come. This one I can't confirm though, because I currently can't find anything that confirms they were/weren't there.
There's probably more than that, but those are the ones I'm personally aware of at the top of my head.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Mar 7, 2022)

> The videogame and boardgame rooms were relocated to a really inconvenient section of the hotel that was only accessible by elevators and far away from the rest of the convention space. As such, a lot of people ignored them entirely.


This happens at a few other conventions as well, I've noticed. Always the mark of a con run badly.


----------



## moocow (Mar 7, 2022)

Quote bug ate my homework said:
			
		

> Room parties were nonexistent, hotel and convention staff outright ended several on the spot. While it's not uncommon for staff to disrupt a particularly obnoxious/loud party and give a verbal warning before ending it for good, several parties were forced to end immediately with staff literally holding hotel room doors open and demanding everyone leave. It's been claimed that none of them were given warnings and in one case, staff tried to break up a nonexistent party (there was no party, just the people who owned the room being particularly loud).


Based hotel staff doing their jobs correctly for once.

Seriously, fuck anyone who tries to throw a "party" of any kind in a standard hotel room. You ain't quiet, everyone hears practically everything you're doing, and they all hate you for keeping them awake with your shitty music and monotone moans. In a just world the people ejected from those in-room parties by angry staff holding doors open would have been physically thrown out of the hotel. Into a ditch. With scorpions in it.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 7, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Speaking of Covid virtue signaling by cons...
> 
> FurTheMore happened over the weekend in Virginia. Of course, they had a vaccine requirement, but in addition to that, all attendees had to wear a "non-removable" fabric wristband to confirm just how vaccinated they were. Attendees seemed to not like this.
> View attachment 3050546
> ...


Are all US conventions still this Draconian or is it just furry ones?

Slight powerlevel, I went to an anime convention last month and despite having signs telling you to wear a mask, you're not lawfully obligated to do so nor do you have to provide vaccination proof to get in. I don't know what Confuzzled has done or will do so I'm not sure if these restrictions are a furry or US thing.

If the UK can be more liberating than "the country of the free", you know you're in deep crap.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Mar 7, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Are all US conventions still this Draconian or is it just furry ones?
> 
> Slight powerlevel, I went to an anime convention last month and despite having signs telling you to wear a mask, you're not lawfully obligated to do so nor do you have to provide vaccination proof to get in. I don't know what Confuzzled has done or will do so I'm not sure if these restrictions are a furry or US thing.
> 
> If the UK can be more liberating than "the country of the free", you know you're in deep crap.


This is the result of putting a bunch of Terminally Online people in charge of an event. They've been fed a constant stream of "Only the most draconian measures can truly prevent Covid" since March 2020 and now have the chance to wield that power themselves. The political discourse in the US isn't helping, because as we all know, anyone who supports anything less than requiring four masks, three negative tests, and five vaccine doses to attend any sort of event is a damn dirty Trump supporter anti-vaxxer who wants to kill immunocompromised transgender people.

There might actually be some good drama with BLFC, their website actually spells out that they may _not_ required masks if they lack the "volunteer staff to enforce policy", and every single con that has happened post-Covid has been severely under-staffed. The state no longer has a mandate, and the hotel sure as hell isn't going to enforce one (it's a casino after all, and masks screw up their facial recognition systems) so basically all they're left with is whether or not they have the people to run around and scream at people for not wearing one. I can only imagine the reaction from the Terminally Online attendees should the con say they're not enforcing the rules they committed to this far out because they don't have the staff to enforce them.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 8, 2022)

The blfc policy is specifically scrutinous on masks, denying simple cloth ones. Why they single these out and not surgical masks, which are virtually no better, I'm not sure. But I'm sure whatever busybody on the security detail is erect at the prospect of denying people entry to a room. 

"convention spaces" limits it to the dealer and event halls, what's even the point. if masks even did do anything the rest of the hotel is still a petri dish.


----------



## The Fabian Strategy (Mar 8, 2022)

Rainfurrest is still the most fascinating subject related to furries. People that are almost as widely hated as pedophiles gather in a hotel and completely destroy the place, clog toilets, overdose on shrooms and alcohol, the works- this vindicates essentially everyone that ever held negative predispositions toward this disgusting community. How can something be an overgeneralization when these degenerates finally get a try at gathering in a civil way and completely squander not only the opportunity to gather in the future, but the very rare chance to prove the "haters" wrong? Anyone that believes every single individual in any community is "bad" or a freak is a little off, because I'm sure there are one or two decent furries out there that recognize their fetish as an unfortunate affliction rather than something to celebrate, but let's be truthful here and recognize than an extremely large portion of this group of fucking disgusting wackos should have been Plan B'd before they ever had a chance to afflict us with their presence.


----------



## JohnDoe (Mar 8, 2022)

@Pinball 2000


> A photo booth that was held at previous events never happened. The person who ran it previously wasn't informed the booth was happening this year, so he just decided to go to the event as a normal attendee. When he arrived, he was allegedly asked on the spot to do run the booth again with zero warning or equipment and he refused.


I'm not really sure that 'refused' would be the right term here, you can't really refuse to do something that you're not capable of doing in the first place. What a stupid thing to even try, 'uh yeah you don't have what to need to do this task, but please do it anyway' is such a weird rejection of reality.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> @Pinball 2000
> 
> I'm not really sure that 'refused' would be the right term here, you can't really refuse to do something that you're not capable of doing in the first place. What a stupid thing to even try, 'uh yeah you don't have what to need to do this task, but please do it anyway' is such a weird rejection of reality.


I've seen official con photographers leave behind their staff role, and it comes out later it's because they often just felt taken advantage of. They seem to be some of the most jilted of folk within convention spaces for all of the work they do getting together a photography setup with decent lighting and all the expensive equipment.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Mar 8, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> @Pinball 2000
> 
> I'm not really sure that 'refused' would be the right term here, you can't really refuse to do something that you're not capable of doing in the first place. What a stupid thing to even try, 'uh yeah you don't have what to need to do this task, but please do it anyway' is such a weird rejection of reality.


Maybe I worded that weirdly, but my understanding of what happened is that their previous photographer wasn't told the booth was happening, and when he showed up to the event, someone asked him "hey I know you aren't doing it and you have none of your equipment, but can you still do it anyway?" I think any rational person would have said no to that request, honestly, so given what I've heard, I can't fault the ex-photographer in this situation.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 9, 2022)

Vault said:


> I've seen official con photographers leave behind their staff role, and it comes out later it's because they often just felt taken advantage of. They seem to be some of the most jilted of folk within convention spaces for all of the work they do getting together a photography setup with decent lighting and all the expensive equipment.


I know someone who worked as a con photographer for some extra cash, and they turned a loss due to equipment damages early on. I'm curious how often that such damages happen.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Mar 9, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> equipment damages


Which fucking fursuiter was it


----------



## Pizdec (Mar 9, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Harvest Moon Howl Fest gets postponed, again:
> 
> View attachment 3030716
> 
> ...


Meanwhile...




Doesn't have time for running their convention, but has plenty of time to shill merch.


----------



## camopattern (Mar 9, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Meanwhile...
> View attachment 3058290
> Doesn't have time for running their convention, but has plenty of time to shill merch.



I thought it was obvious by this point that Chise just milks whatever is popular, BLM, COVID, now Ukraine, to harvest ko-fi donations to buy fursuits she then flips on the market. While being a white passing POC claiming credit for the vaccine (which when looked into moderna's OWN list of staff credited for creating it, no surprise she wasn't listed. Because she didn't.)

People aren't tweeting about BLM anymore so she doesn't care about running the convention. It won't get her the clout or money she wants. It was a scam to begin with. The name should have been obvious enough and so should her spending habits. She's just cashing in on a gullible fandom.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 9, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Which fucking fursuiter was it


No clue who did the damages. It was one of those "what was the most bullshit jobs you ever worked that actually were part of your field" conversations. I'll recount what I know and remember, but second hand, I wasn't there, etc.

From what I know, the con was in Toronto. The photographer was just looking for extra cash as he had a baby on the way, so no job was off the table of it looked to be profitable and worth his time. Some easy cash, and the con gave him a booth with solid space and such. Looking good right?

Few hours into day one of three he asks con security to watch his gear, they agreed and even move two guards over a bit, one to stand in front of the booth, one so they could clearly see it while he took a piss during a slow stretch. Feeling pretty confident at this point about the safety he goes off. Comes back and a bunch of stuff is smashed. Apparently con security threw the person responsible out but wouldn't give a name or identity or anything to find out who it was. He closed down for the day, bought replacement gear, opens up day two and three.

By the end of it all after losing the bulk of day one and having to buy new gear he apparently made a slight loss over all. Mad lad apparently went back next year with an assistant and made bank though. So revenue the first year must have been appealing enough to take the risk before equipment damages and a lost day cut in.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 9, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> No clue who did the damages. It was one of those "what was the most bullshit jobs you ever worked that actually were part of your field" conversations. I'll recount what I know and remember, but second hand, I wasn't there, etc.
> 
> From what I know, the con was in Toronto. The photographer was just looking for extra cash as he had a baby on the way, so no job was off the table of it looked to be profitable and worth his time. Some easy cash, and the con gave him a booth with solid space and such. Looking good right?
> 
> ...


Oh, he made a big mistake there. No matter what convention/event it is, you never entrust anything to event security. Even when you're talking about normie shit: whenever our company sent anyone to set up a booth or exhibit at a conference, it was never just one guy. It was at least two, usually three people, because we lost count of the times we saw booths basically ransacked as soon as their staffers walked away to get some water or go to the bathroom. One time someone even swiped a prototype low-turbulence valve and police was called.

The lesson there? If you're carrying anything even remotely expensive, the buddy system is your friend. And who knows, if you're going to a furry convention having someone else with you at all times will probably help avoid being accosted or fondled by some dogfucker with no sense of boundaries.


----------



## Sintharia (Mar 10, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Meanwhile...
> View attachment 3058290
> Doesn't have time for running their convention, but has plenty of time to shill merch.


This merch company is run by Isananika (archive), and is pretty much tied to their livelihood as an indigenous artist. Chise tends to be the most visible member of HMHF's board, but she's not the only member.



camopattern said:


> I thought it was obvious by this point that Chise just milks whatever is popular, BLM, COVID, now Ukraine, to harvest ko-fi donations to buy fursuits she then flips on the market. While being a white passing POC claiming credit for the vaccine (which when looked into moderna's OWN list of staff credited for creating it, no surprise she wasn't listed. Because she didn't.)
> 
> People aren't tweeting about BLM anymore so she doesn't care about running the convention. It won't get her the clout or money she wants. It was a scam to begin with. The name should have been obvious enough and so should her spending habits. She's just cashing in on a gullible fandom.


This is really unfortunate because, in general, camping events look like a LOT more fun than classic conventions. Furry or not, I'm always rooting for a good camping event.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Mar 10, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> This is really unfortunate because, in general, camping events look like a LOT more fun than classic conventions. Furry or not, I'm always rooting for a good camping event.


I'm suddenly reminded that it is 100% possible to have an outdoor furry event that doesn't have tidal waves of drama behind it.

One of the more prominent examples of an outdoor event done right is Western PA Furry Weekend, which has run since 2001. While it's not exactly a camping event like HMHF is (they basically rent out a giant cabin in the woods, everyone hangs out outside, and people have to be gone by 11 PM each day), I feel like it's enough proof that events like these could totally be feasible if run by competent people. Their 2021 event even managed to run with covid policies that weren't totally unreasonable (providing proof of vaccination for a badge, wearing masks while in the cabin).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 10, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I'm suddenly reminded that it is 100% possible to have an outdoor furry event that doesn't have tidal waves of drama behind it.
> 
> One of the more prominent examples of an outdoor event done right is Western PA Furry Weekend, which has run since 2001. While it's not exactly a camping event like HMHF is (they basically rent out a giant cabin in the woods, everyone hangs out outside, and people have to be gone by 11 PM each day), I feel like it's enough proof that events like these could totally be feasible if run by competent people. Their 2021 event even managed to run with covid policies that weren't totally unreasonable (providing proof of vaccination for a badge, wearing masks while in the cabin).


To be fair, most of the time the issue isn't so much people misbehaving on the convention floor, it's the shit they do to the associated hotel facilities. Any event _not_ hosted at a hotel or a hotel-adjacent facility, and therefore without room parties or throngs of ambulatory shag carpets wandering the corridors causing trouble, is at a huge advantage already. A well-defined end time without any obvious nearby afterparty venues also helps a lot.

Basically, WPAFW (now that's a fucking acronym) is less a con-level event and more a two-day furmeet, and in general furmeets are a lot easier to both organize and to keep on rails. And more power to the organizers for not trying to bite off more than they could chew with it: sometimes bigger _isn't_ better, as all the failed/abandoned/bankrupt furcons through the years can attest. I do wonder what the owner of the nearest bar thinks of the sudden influx of weirdos for two days every year, though.


----------



## phattie (Mar 12, 2022)

TFF coming up; looking forward to laughing at whatever degeneracy comes out of that.


----------



## weishaupt245 (Mar 13, 2022)

b e E p said:


> TFF coming up; looking forward to laughing at whatever degeneracy comes out of that.


Oh, you'll see plenty of that.  There's one far left wacktivist in the Artist Alley selling their wares.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Apparently, there was a rather interesting detail I missed in regards to Fur the More's management issues that raises a few eyebrows. Let me preface this with a disclaimer that _I currently have no way to verify if this actually happened or not_.

As I stated earlier, room parties at the event were being broken up almost immediately after they started. While I fully agree with the sentiment from most of the thread that room parties are obnoxious to everyone not involved, there's been a few reports that some of the parties were broken up by convention staff, NOT the hotel staff.

Now admittedly, I'm not a legal Kiwi so maybe someone else can answer this for me; are convention staff even allowed to do that, legally speaking? The furries who purchased those rooms for the weekend would have made contracts with the hotel, not the convention, and while the rooms were presumably bought within the convention's room block, hotel rooms technically aren't convention space.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 13, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Apparently, there was a rather interesting detail I missed in regards to Fur the More's management issues that raises a few eyebrows. Let me preface this with a disclaimer that _I currently have no way to verify if this actually happened or not_.
> 
> As I stated earlier, room parties at the event were being broken up almost immediately after they started. While I fully agree with the sentiment from most of the thread that room parties are obnoxious to everyone not involved, there's been a few reports that some of the parties were broken up by convention staff, NOT the hotel staff.
> 
> Now admittedly, I'm not a legal Kiwi so maybe someone else can answer this for me; are convention staff even allowed to do that, legally speaking? The furries who purchased those rooms for the weekend would have made contracts with the hotel, not the convention, and while the rooms were presumably bought within the convention's room block, hotel rooms technically aren't convention space.


I want to say that this could be legal? IIRC There's a contract that convention leaders sign with hotels that say something along the lines of "if your guests mess up our hotel, it's _your_ responsibility, Convention Staff."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 13, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Apparently, there was a rather interesting detail I missed in regards to Fur the More's management issues that raises a few eyebrows. Let me preface this with a disclaimer that _I currently have no way to verify if this actually happened or not_.
> 
> As I stated earlier, room parties at the event were being broken up almost immediately after they started. While I fully agree with the sentiment from most of the thread that room parties are obnoxious to everyone not involved, there's been a few reports that some of the parties were broken up by convention staff, NOT the hotel staff.
> 
> Now admittedly, I'm not a legal Kiwi so maybe someone else can answer this for me; are convention staff even allowed to do that, legally speaking? The furries who purchased those rooms for the weekend would have made contracts with the hotel, not the convention, and while the rooms were presumably bought within the convention's room block, hotel rooms technically aren't convention space.


As @Spoonomancer said, this probably depends on what sort of contract the convention signed with the hotel.

At this point, I expect most hotel chains to know furcons _will _cause trouble, and have added more responsibility clauses to their contracts. They hosted their convention at a Hyatt hotel, specifically the Hyatt Regency Crystal City at the Reagan National Airport. That's a hotel that does _not_ want any kind of downtime from fixing damage to furfags' rooms. So yeah, if con staff was actually breaking up the parties, there was probably some agreement with the hotel to reduce the con's own liabilities.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 13, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Apparently, there was a rather interesting detail I missed in regards to Fur the More's management issues that raises a few eyebrows. Let me preface this with a disclaimer that _I currently have no way to verify if this actually happened or not_.
> 
> As I stated earlier, room parties at the event were being broken up almost immediately after they started. While I fully agree with the sentiment from most of the thread that room parties are obnoxious to everyone not involved, there's been a few reports that some of the parties were broken up by convention staff, NOT the hotel staff.
> 
> Now admittedly, I'm not a legal Kiwi so maybe someone else can answer this for me; are convention staff even allowed to do that, legally speaking? The furries who purchased those rooms for the weekend would have made contracts with the hotel, not the convention, and while the rooms were presumably bought within the convention's room block, hotel rooms technically aren't convention space.


Does it make sense to you that people who are a) not law enforcement and b) not employees of the hotel can dictate what people do in the hotel rooms they paid for?

Lolno they don't have any authority. But I wouldn't put it past someone larping as con security to pretend to have more authority than they actually do because that's typical mall cop shit. In practise they'd whine for a little while before fetching actual hotel staff


----------



## Shqueefa (Mar 15, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Speaking of Covid virtue signaling by cons...
> 
> FurTheMore happened over the weekend in Virginia. Of course, they had a vaccine requirement, but in addition to that, all attendees had to wear a "non-removable" fabric wristband to confirm just how vaccinated they were. Attendees seemed to not like this.
> View attachment 3050546
> ...


Furcons are really determined to run themselves into the ground with vax passes because the people running it want to feel as if they're morally superior then everyone. I'm pretty sure almost every other convention at this point doesn't ask because the shit is so easy to forge. All you do is Google the card, print, fill it out, and snap a pic with your phone. I've even heard of so e people using health apps that'll take their fake vaccine card and register it but haven't seen this one myself.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Mar 16, 2022)

Shqueefa said:


> Furcons are really determined to run themselves into the ground with vax passes because the people running it want to feel as if they're morally superior then everyone. I'm pretty sure almost every other convention at this point doesn't ask because the shit is so easy to forge. All you do is Google the card, print, fill it out, and snap a pic with your phone. I've even heard of so e people using health apps that'll take their fake vaccine card and register it but haven't seen this one myself.


I actually talked to someone recently who did "vaccine verification" at a furry con, and they were talking as if they were the fucking Secret Service looking at counterfeit money. They supposedly had to "send a few up to their supervisor" for being "suspicious" which included things like "the handwriting looking off", whatever the hell that means. It's just the latest way for people to feel self-important and superior at a furry convention. You don't have to be on security anymore to exert your "authority"!

I can almost guarantee that whatever was going on at Fur The More was Covid virtue signaling. "No room parties! StOp ThE SpReAd StAy SiX fEeT aPaRt WeAr 14 MaSkS"

You have to wonder how long they'll keep the charade up. Nobody is wearing masks inside private rooms, and if bigger cons want to pull a Fur The More and try to shut down one of the primary reasons people go to these things, it can be their funeral.

I'm excited to see what happens at TFF this weekend. It's Texas, they have a trans con chair, and there's not a mask mandate in sight outside of the one they're trying to enforce, along with a totally but not really vaccine mandate because they're not legally allowed to have one. It's shaping up to be a perfect storm of virtue signaling.


----------



## moocow (Mar 16, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Does it make sense to you that people who are a) not law enforcement and b) not employees of the hotel can dictate what people do in the hotel rooms they paid for?


If they're empowered to boot you from the convention they work for that you paid to attend and you're keen to not get booted from it (no refunds!), sure, it makes plenty of sense. Why wouldn't it?

I actually like that power dynamic better than the previous one of just trying to beg/shame/humiliate these deviants to compel them to stop (which is impossible since they feel no shame). Hotel tells the con "keep your perverts in line or you're paying every fee we can dream up," which motivates the con to actually police its attendees' behavior. They wield the ban hammer for the con and they enjoy the friendly ear of a hotel looking for any opportunity to kick the faggots out one-by-one.



JFKdestroyer said:


> I'm excited to see what happens at TFF this weekend. It's Texas, they have a trans con chair, and there's not a mask mandate in sight outside of the one they're trying to enforce, along with a totally but not really vaccine mandate because they're not legally allowed to have one. It's shaping up to be a perfect storm of virtue signaling.


Open carry is legal there too, and they're pretty strict about preventing businesses from forbidding it if memory serves.


----------



## Fuggalope (Mar 17, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I'm excited to see what happens at TFF this weekend. It's Texas, they have a trans con chair, and there's not a mask mandate in sight outside of the one they're trying to enforce, along with a totally but not really vaccine mandate because they're not legally allowed to have one. It's shaping up to be a perfect storm of virtue signaling.


Sable? Typical AGP tranny. An incel jailhouse gay dude who couldn't get a boyfriend. Eventually got a big tiddy horse fursuit and finally started getting some attention.Decided he's totally a girl now.

 It's both sad and infuriating.


----------



## Rukario (Mar 17, 2022)

b e E p said:


> TFF coming up; looking forward to laughing at whatever degeneracy comes out of that.


I'm beginning to assume 99% of Furry conventions this year will either have attendees complaining over mask rules, or attendees trying to re-create the pizza incident that turned into a meme.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 17, 2022)

There had been a convention trying to get started called North Country Anthropomorphic Con. Normally I would avoid talking about things that near me, but this has been growing a bit and...it's being held in the next town over. Judging from how most startup cons go I'm both wondering about any shit linked to it and at the same time recoiling because I DO NOT like doing shit in that short proximity.

tl;dr I don't like the fact that it's close to home, I don't wanna touch it. If someone else wants, they can go look.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 17, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> There had been a convention trying to get started called North Country Anthropomorphic Con. Normally I would avoid talking about things that near me, but this has been growing a bit and...it's being held in the next town over. Judging from how most startup cons go I'm both wondering about any shit linked to it and at the same time recoiling because I DO NOT like doing shit in that short proximity.
> 
> tl;dr I don't like the fact that it's close to home, I don't wanna touch it. If someone else wants, they can go look.


Christ on a cracker, who commissioned a serial killer to draw that header image?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Mar 17, 2022)

The one thing that immediately strikes me as really odd with North Country's website is the page showing off the board of directors (archive). All of them prominently linked their Twitter accounts, and between all four of them, they have 479 followers _combined_ as of this writing. Now I'm not saying that high amounts of followers are a sign of a popular or well-adjusted fur, but it seems very weird to me that none of the people running this seem to be well-known. Even Nitro with his short-lived ACFC stunt had "staff" listed that had more than 50 Twitter followers on their accounts.


Relic: "President / CEO". 192 followers (Twitter)(archive) 




MewsSnep: "Co-Chair". 99 followers (Twitter)(archive) 




James Otty: "Co-Chair". 45 followers (Twitter)(archive) 




Xenowulf: "Advisor to the Board". 143 followers (Twitter)(archive)


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 17, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> MewsSnep: "Co-Chair". 99 followers (Twitter)(archive)


This one in particular gives me weird vibes because they rarely ever post to Twitter. I know, not everyone is addicted to Social Media, but this person looks like the type furry who should have at least 20K Tweets since their account's creation date.


Pinball 2000 said:


> James Otty: "Co-Chair". 45 followers (Twitter)(archive)


This dude in particular looks like he joins nazifur Telegram groups and would likely be the end of the convention as a result if what I am saying does happen.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 17, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> This one in particular gives me weird vibes because they rarely ever post to Twitter. I know, not everyone is addicted to Social Media, but this person looks like the type furry who should have at least 20K Tweets since their account's creation date.
> 
> This dude in particular looks like he joins nazifur Telegram groups and would likely be the end of the convention as a result if what I am saying does happen.


I’d honestly argue a lower follower count indicates a less involved, and likely more “normal” furry. 

That said, this convention will probably go off without a hitch unless one of the guys is some kind of undiscovered lol cow, in which case, more milk for us.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 17, 2022)

Having staff that don't terminally use twitter is a good thing, wtf is wrong with you people.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 17, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Having staff that don't terminally use twitter is a good thing, wtf is wrong with you people.


On the other hand, the convention's twitter account having 40 followers does not bode well for their success. If things keep going like that they're going to fizzle out before we get to see any funny fireworks.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 17, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> On the other hand, the convention's twitter account having 40 followers does not bode well for their success. If things keep going like that they're going to fizzle out before we get to see any funny fireworks.


I’m gonna call it right now, this convention has no good milk. It’s already been established that the con staff seem like well-adjusted people at a glance. There’s no indication that anything other than possible con cancellation will occur.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 17, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Christ on a cracker, who commissioned a serial killer to draw that header image?
> 
> View attachment 3081434


I say that you ar exaggerating, since I see some basi competence here.
Some of those faces has that weird, disturbing mix of John Kricfalusi and Christopher Hart when drawing 'anime', though.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 17, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say that you ar exaggerating, since I see some basi competence here.
> Some of those faces has that weird, disturbing mix of John Kricfalusi and Christopher Hart when drawing 'anime', though.


I was exaggerating somewhat for comedic purposes, yes.

On the other hand, there are some styles that make me immediately think the artist draws candygore and cub porn on Inkbunny. This is one of them.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Mar 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> On the other hand, the convention's twitter account having 40 followers does not bode well for their success. If things keep going like that they're going to fizzle out before we get to see any funny fireworks.


Eh, if anything it'll be like a medium size furmeet. I also did a lil sleuthing on the artist who made their header as I had the same suspicion as you. I managed to find a credit on their Facebook page.




They are on FA with the name Syntax... as well as Twitter. Honestly, it is just their style. They have an Inkbunny account with no submissions that I could find. No real interaction really, same as there FA, not a lot going on, not even NSFW arts. I had thought they were at least a weeb, confirmation bias, but I think they are actually an immigrant from Japan. They are also older because one of their Twitter posts complained about menopause. Honestly, regardless of that, nothing really to find here in fact I'd buy her and her husband a drink or two if I was anywhere near the area for a furmeet. Her art style is really Kawaii and she likes the fiber arts.

Haven't done a deep dive in the others, but I think, they are probably pretty "normal" not to mention the name of their con points toward "gray muzzles" as furry used to just be anthropomorphic art instead of Furry art.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> I also did a lil sleuthing on the artist who made their header as I had the same suspicion as you. I managed to find a credit on their Facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 3082607
> 
> ...


Well, then. I'm glad to say I'm _finally_ pleasantly surprised by something in the furry fandom. Good stuff, thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 18, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> Eh, if anything it'll be like a medium size furmeet. I also did a lil sleuthing on the artist who made their header as I had the same suspicion as you. I managed to find a credit on their Facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 3082607
> 
> ...


yeah based on this I have my doubts this con will have any real issues. I’m almost rooting for them, but I’m looking for new stuff to laugh at so not really. If it goes really well that’s something to report on, if it doesn’t that’s also notable. However I think it’ll just be some small “con” (more like large meet tbh) that makes little noise.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> The one thing that immediately strikes me as really odd with North Country's website is the page showing off the board of directors (archive). All of them prominently linked their Twitter accounts, and between all four of them, they have 479 followers _combined_ as of this writing. Now I'm not saying that high amounts of followers are a sign of a popular or well-adjusted fur, but it seems very weird to me that none of the people running this seem to be well-known. Even Nitro with his short-lived ACFC stunt had "staff" listed that had more than 50 Twitter followers on their accounts.
> 
> 
> Relic: "President / CEO". 192 followers (Twitter)(archive)
> ...


I just realized something: only one of them has any reference to pronouns and there are no pride flags.

Are we _sure _these guys are furries? I know Upstate New York isn't _as_ insane as NYC proper, but this is_ weird_.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I just realized something: only one of them has any reference to pronouns and there are no pride flags.
> 
> Are we _sure _these guys are furries? I know Upstate New York isn't _as_ insane as NYC proper, but this is_ weird_.


They are very likely either very old blood or _extremely_ new blood... that is, 'just joined'.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I just realized something: only one of them has any reference to pronouns and there are no pride flags.
> 
> Are we _sure _these guys are furries? I know Upstate New York isn't _as_ insane as NYC proper, but this is_ weird_.


I did have a peek into the telegram member list, and one of them was a babyfur, but beyond that I couldn't really find anything either. Normally I'd be inclined to be like "eh, whatever" but my thing is if they're trying to hold a convention and are essentially "literal whos", it leads to some questions since they're trying to hold a convention in what I politely call a fucking tourist trap, and the expenses would be wild as shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> I did have a peek into the telegram member list, and one of them was a babyfur, but beyond that I couldn't really find anything either. Normally I'd be inclined to be like "eh, whatever" but my thing is if they're trying to hold a convention and are essentially "literal whos", it leads to some questions since they're trying to hold a convention in what I politely call a fucking tourist trap, and the expenses would be wild as shit.


Does it count as a tourist trap if they're all local?

Here are the pictures from the last event they held. (Archive, will take forever to process) It looks like they took pictures of basically everybody who went, and I don't think _anyone_ there drove more than a couple of hours to get to the site. While I commend their ambition, what they've got brewing there isn't a convention. It's just a furmeet by any other name. Those aren't usually worth tracking, unless the people involved are presenting themselves as the _only_ group in town and trying to gatekeep shit.

So yeah, even if they're near you, I wouldn't be too worried. Even if they try to get big, they'll just get swallowed by Furnal Equinox or any larger convention in that area.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Mar 18, 2022)

Seems like TFF's attempt at requiring masks outside of convention space is failing spectacularly. At any point the lobby is like 25-50% unmasked. They even set up a small seating area with the airplane "you can lower your masks for bites and sips" rule and people are just crowding the tables and none are wearing masks. It's about the same percentage for hotel staff.

Might be a setup to someone on leadership having a spectacular meltdown because their precious rules aren't being followed.

Registration also apparently has a 4 hour wait line. There's a serious lack of staff running everything.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 18, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Seems like TFF's attempt at requiring masks outside of convention space is failing spectacularly. At any point the lobby is like 25-50% unmasked. They even set up a small seating area with the airplane "you can lower your masks for bites and sips" rule and people are just crowding the tables and none are wearing masks. It's about the same percentage for hotel staff.
> 
> Might be a setup to someone on leadership having a spectacular meltdown because their precious rules aren't being followed.
> 
> Registration also apparently has a 4 hour wait line. There's a serious lack of staff running everything.


Yeah I noticed it was TFF was going on downtown because I suddenly saw a rise in dysgenic white and Hispanic people and dyed hair.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 18, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> Sable? Typical AGP tranny. An incel jailhouse gay dude who couldn't get a boyfriend. Eventually got a big tiddy horse fursuit and finally started getting some attention.Decided he's totally a girl now.
> 
> It's both sad and infuriating.


Wait sable is a tranny now? Damn I haven't been to fur cons since 2020 TFF to be exact and I didn't know sable trooned out already.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Mar 18, 2022)

Have heard multiple reports of a fire truck called to TFF last night.

...because some dumbass pulled a fire alarm:


			https://twitter.com/tallfuzzball/status/1504724348824870920?t=NVCm3CXLzo5WmcdDXUEa7Q&s=19
		




			https://twitter.com/BandaidRoo/status/1504723858821111837?t=Ob1rN-uMIaAAHQ7b3cG5TA&s=19
		




			https://twitter.com/gcFenrir/status/1504727321978232847?t=iNcr9QFHsjwZvja58xv0fw&s=19
		


Also, remember MasterkennyG and Winter the Party Slutski? They're both here. 

Lord help me if Winter brought his daughter here...


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 18, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Have heard multiple reports of a fire truck called to TFF last night.
> 
> ...because some dumbass pulled a fire alarm:
> 
> ...


Yep master Kenny G used to throw some wild parties. But honestly I might pop by and take pics y'all.


----------



## Fuggalope (Mar 18, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Wait sable is a tranny now? Damn I haven't been to fur cons since 2020 TFF to be exact and I didn't know sable trooned out already.


He started popping the titty pills about a year ago. Here's his Twitter. It's mostly retweets about tranny shit and coomer posts.


			https://twitter.com/runafjord


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 18, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> He started popping the titty pills about a year ago. Here's his Twitter. It's mostly retweets about tranny shit and coomer posts.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/runafjord


All hope is lost for furries.


Fuggalope said:


> He started popping the titty pills about a year ago. Here's his Twitter. It's mostly retweets about tranny shit and coomer posts.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/runafjord


Guess I should take pictures from there.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 18, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> He started popping the titty pills about a year ago. Here's his Twitter. It's mostly retweets about tranny shit and coomer posts.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/runafjord


convinced that the icons done by whoever did his icon are the Troon equivalent of how Feve/Faunbutt is viewed in even that of furry circles, where people joke that Feve/Faunbutt profile picture furries are the most laughable furries imaginable.


----------



## Autistic Furfag For Real (Mar 19, 2022)

Turns out PupOcean aka Virga Wolf aka Zachary Zwahr is attending TFF and even after staff were alerted to his intentions of attending, he still roams free.



			https://twitter.com/WyattPuppers/status/1502770693926182914
		

https://archive.md/nEqqY
Then Zach began to harass them about being called out.


			https://twitter.com/PupOcean/status/1503348918515609605
		

https://archive.md/xtApc
Then he "apologises and denounces his zoo/paedophilia" which obviously no one believes.


			https://twitter.com/PupOcean/status/1503477921431838725
		

https://archive.md/Xx7Gx
I've tried alerting con staff to no avail as well.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 19, 2022)

Autistic Furfag For Real said:


> Turns out PupOcean aka Virga Wolf aka Zachary Zwahr is attending TFF and even after staff were alerted to his intentions of attending, he still roams free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con staff won't do shit and as someone who went there last night they're going to virtue signal their con away.


----------



## Pringles Can (Mar 19, 2022)

Autistic Furfag For Real said:


> I've tried alerting con staff to no avail as well.


Seriously it's not even worth trying this. You honestly have a better chance winning the lottery then getting furry con staff to do anything. Pretty much every major and minor con staff are infamous for their lack of a shit given, and are more willing to give a giant speech about how they "Didn't know and will try harder next year ect ect." Then actually do shit. Even then, you are lucky if staff give that speech since that requires them to admit they did something wrong, which is a hurculean task for them.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Mar 20, 2022)

Autistic Furfag For Real said:


> I've tried alerting con staff to no avail as well.


They have bigger fish to fry, like micromanaging the elevators that are all kinds of fucked. Half-hour wait times for an elevator are now the norm and a line stretches all the way to the hotel registration desk.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 20, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> They have bigger fish to fry, like micromanaging the elevators that are all kinds of fucked. Half-hour wait times for an elevator are now the norm and a line stretches all the way to the hotel registration desk.


Don’t forget trying to get nazis out of them! But seriously tho, they’re absolutely baked and some of them admit it.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Mar 20, 2022)

The TFF Fire Alarm Fondler struck again last night, at approximately 3:30 am CST:


			https://twitter.com/Vulotaur/status/1505472258814455809?t=AowHfNeNWBuzbHw3UzRyhA&s=09
		




			https://twitter.com/MysteryPaws/status/1505469425113251841?t=MEco7m4TfvF5P6xqp9wLEQ&s=09
		


EDIT: Disregard that, I suck cocks. The fire alarm was because of a sensor malfunction.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Don’t forget trying to get nazis out of them! But seriously tho, they’re absolutely baked and some of them admit it.


Ohh yeah wait I wonder who is on the big furry Nazi list.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Mar 20, 2022)

Got some minor drama I was tipped off about that is too delicious to overlook. No thing like the other posts about what is happening at TFF but the infighting that happens with the diaper furs which is coomer vs virtue signaler is just hilarious because there are never any concequences since the virtue signalers are secretly cooomers. 

The meat of it is that someone known for pushing boundaries went out in a family friendly public space flaunting obviously degenerate ABDL gear, knew he was going to get sent away, and just did it for "the lulz". Probably also because when else do you have the opportunity to expose yourself like this to all ages and the public with minimal concequence? 



Spoiler: The Post, Video & Links




Link | Archive 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Catboi (Mar 20, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Got some minor drama I was tipped off about that is too delicious to overlook. No thing like the other posts about what is happening at TFF but the infighting that happens with the diaper furs which is coomer vs virtue signaler is just hilarious because there are never any concequences since the virtue signalers are secretly cooomers.
> 
> The meat of it is that someone known for pushing boundaries went out in a family friendly public space flaunting obviously degenerate ABDL gear, knew he was going to get sent away, and just did it for "the lulz". Probably also because when else do you have the opportunity to expose yourself like this to all ages and the public with minimal concequence?
> 
> ...


There is something so disgusting and offputting seeing those long stick legs sticking out of a full diaper


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 20, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Got some minor drama I was tipped off about that is too delicious to overlook. No thing like the other posts about what is happening at TFF but the infighting that happens with the diaper furs which is coomer vs virtue signaler is just hilarious because there are never any concequences since the virtue signalers are secretly cooomers.
> 
> The meat of it is that someone known for pushing boundaries went out in a family friendly public space flaunting obviously degenerate ABDL gear, knew he was going to get sent away, and just did it for "the lulz". Probably also because when else do you have the opportunity to expose yourself like this to all ages and the public with minimal concequence?
> 
> ...


Reading through the replies, and he’s _proud _of it, like it’s an accomplishment.    People are encouraging him.  

But no, guys, furry is totally non-sexual and family friendly.


----------



## Lion (Mar 20, 2022)

looks like we got another johncumwolf joining in


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 20, 2022)

Lion said:


> looks like we got another johncumwolf joining in


Johnwho?


----------



## Lion (Mar 21, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Johnwho?


the faggot who’s only funny thing is cumming on things and eating it


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 21, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Johnwho?


The BLFC Pizza cum guy.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 21, 2022)

Lion said:


> the faggot who’s only funny thing is cumming on things and eating it


Oh man, I didn't even remember he had a name.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 21, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Oh man, I didn't even remember he had a name.


He goes by a lot of names. It’s hard to keep track.
Johnwolf, John, Pizza Puppy, some other shit I don’t feel like digging up. Once I’m at my desktop I’ll send what I have on him. I tried to Dox him but my autism isn’t high enough, so I really just have pictures of his face and backyard/inside of house. I know he lives in Denver (he moved from NM a while ago) and he knows Taofox (David Dieter)


----------



## Raw Meat (Mar 21, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Got some minor drama I was tipped off about that is too delicious to overlook. No thing like the other posts about what is happening at TFF but the infighting that happens with the diaper furs which is coomer vs virtue signaler is just hilarious because there are never any concequences since the virtue signalers are secretly cooomers.
> 
> The meat of it is that someone known for pushing boundaries went out in a family friendly public space flaunting obviously degenerate ABDL gear, knew he was going to get sent away, and just did it for "the lulz". Probably also because when else do you have the opportunity to expose yourself like this to all ages and the public with minimal concequence?
> 
> ...



This dude inspired a copycat, no other than Khatalyst, a babyfur with a prolific history of exposing himself to the people around him at every given opportunity. 

https://twitter.com/SomethingPurpul/status/1505972592057929736 (archive)


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 21, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> This dude inspired a copycat, no other than Khatalyst, a babyfur with a prolific history of exposing himself to the people around him at every given opportunity.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SomethingPurpul/status/1505972592057929736 (archive)
> View attachment 3095298


It is not a-logging to hope this person fucking dies


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Mar 21, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> This dude inspired a copycat, no other than Khatalyst, a babyfur with a prolific history of exposing himself to the people around him at every given opportunity.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SomethingPurpul/status/1505972592057929736 (archive)
> View attachment 3095298


I don't really care what people are into as long as you keep it behind closed doors. I remember talking to folks in the kink scene that there was a rule to not scare the normals...those rules don't exist anymore.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 21, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> I don't really care what people are into as long as you keep it behind closed doors. I remember talking to folks in the kink scene that there was a rule to not scare the normals...those rules don't exist anymore.


Those rules went out the window when kids are allowed to be involved in some way too.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 22, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> This dude inspired a copycat, no other than Khatalyst, a babyfur with a prolific history of exposing himself to the people around him at every given opportunity.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SomethingPurpul/status/1505972592057929736 (archive)
> View attachment 3095298


People like this just make me go ehhh like don't they have Abdl cons for shit like this. I swear I feel my autism rising just looking at this shit.


----------



## Rukario (Mar 22, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> This dude inspired a copycat, no other than Khatalyst, a babyfur with a prolific history of exposing himself to the people around him at every given opportunity.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SomethingPurpul/status/1505972592057929736 (archive)
> View attachment 3095298


Seems that face masks will now be the essential con accessory - not only because of the mandates, but to filter out the stench coming from degenerate motherfuckers like him.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Mar 22, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> People like this just make me go ehhh like don't they have Abdl cons for shit like this. I swear I feel my autism rising just looking at this shit.


They do, but these are socially stunted autistic snowflakes who only talk to other socially stunted autistic snowflakes in their Discord and Twitter echo chambers, who have somehow decided that everyone else has to be fine with seeing their degeneracy in public, and that if those people have a problem with it, it's in no way the socially stunted snowflakes' fault, it is 100% kinkshaming, intolerance, ableism, ageism and probably somehow also racism.


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 22, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> I don't really care what people are into as long as you keep it behind closed doors. I remember talking to folks in the kink scene that there was a rule to not scare the normals...those rules don't exist anymore.


Explicit attempts to 'squick the normies' are a big factor in what killed Confurence. And it only took 20ish years for people to completely forget that lesson. Furry's Eternal September at work.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 22, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> I don't really care what people are into as long as you keep it behind closed doors. I remember talking to folks in the kink scene that there was a rule to not scare the normals...those rules don't exist anymore.


It’s because we live in a time where sexual expression is celebrated under any and all circumstances, regardless of how or where. No longer are children or basic decency good enough excuses as inclusivity is above all else in 2022.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 22, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> It’s because we live in a time where sexual expression is celebrated under any and all circumstances, regardless of how or where. No longer are children or basic decency good enough excuses as inclusivity is above all else in 2022.


That is not jus that: any attempt of wanting to bring decency (even something simple that would include _not banging in public_) would be called 'repression', 'prudery', 'Puritanism', 'destruction o free speech', '*phobia', and 'fascism'. There is also the subsequent projecting their perverseness onto those who wan to bring decency.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 22, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That is not jus that: any attempt of wanting to bring decency (even something simple that would include _not banging in public_) would be called 'repression', 'prudery', 'Puritanism', 'destruction o free speech', '*phobia', and 'fascism'. There is also the subsequent projecting their perverseness onto those who wan to bring decency.


Funny you should mention not banging in public. I was talking to a friend who postulated that the next frontier isn't going to be child sexuality, necessarily, it'll be public sex. So if we see articles talking about discrimination against people who get their jollies off in public, we'll know where things are going.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 22, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> This dude inspired a copycat, no other than Khatalyst, a babyfur with a prolific history of exposing himself to the people around him at every given opportunity.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SomethingPurpul/status/1505972592057929736 (archive)
> View attachment 3095298


Nice to see that furries learned _absolutely nothing _from Rainfurrest.


----------



## The Big O (Mar 22, 2022)

Gotta be honest, this Cyan character strikes quite a few checkboxes to deserve his own thread. He's eerily similar to Jin/Retroyote in terms of paraphilias: the creepy little-play and baby talk, unabashed ABDL, openly shows his face (and everything else he flaunts on social media,) and even advertises an alt on Twitter full of his plushie-fucking.

He should count himself lucky that his stunt didn't result in a shitstorm comparable to Rainfurrest, but it came close. And he's totally unashamed of doing it, too.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 22, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Gotta be honest, this Cyan character strikes quite a few checkboxes to deserve his own thread. He's eerily similar to Jin/Retroyote in terms of paraphilias: the creepy little-play and baby talk, unabashed ABDL, openly shows his face (and everything else he flaunts on social media,) and even advertises an alt on Twitter full of his plushie-fucking.
> 
> He should count himself lucky that his stunt didn't result in a shitstorm comparable to Rainfurrest, but it came close. And he's totally unashamed of doing it, too.


That’s what really irks me about these people. The lolcowry and faggotry is juicy enough in its own right, but the unabashed, shameless nature of their existence and the lack of remorse they feel for fuckups makes them a special kind of legendary


----------



## Fareal (Mar 22, 2022)

No one gives a fuck about what consenting adults do in private.

The problem is that the furry community has repeatedly proven itself to have problems grasping the concepts of ‘consent’, ‘adult’ and ‘privacy’.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Mar 22, 2022)

In response to Twitter demanding cons do something about the presence of sex offenders at cons, Megaplex has implemented a bulletproof, top-of-the-line verification system to prevent these people from appearing at the con.

You ready for this? Here it is.


Spoiler: This is the greatest verification of all time





(archive)



Nope, that's it. A checkbox. And the community is predictably going wild for it (archive).


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 22, 2022)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> They do, but these are socially stunted autistic snowflakes who only talk to other socially stunted autistic snowflakes in their Discord and Twitter echo chambers, who have somehow decided that everyone else has to be fine with seeing their degeneracy in public, and that if those people have a problem with it, it's in no way the socially stunted snowflakes' fault, it is 100% kinkshaming, intolerance, ableism, ageism and probably somehow also racism.


Yeah who also think being misgendererd is a bigger societal problem then high gas prices in a country that relies on cars.


JFKdestroyer said:


> In response to Twitter demanding cons do something about the presence of sex offenders at cons, Megaplex has implemented a bulletproof, top-of-the-line verification system to prevent these people from appearing at the con.
> 
> You ready for this? Here it is.
> 
> ...


Yeah sex offenders are totally not going to lie and people are totally not going to abuse this system.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 22, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Gotta be honest, this Cyan character strikes quite a few checkboxes to deserve his own thread. He's eerily similar to Jin/Retroyote in terms of paraphilias: the creepy little-play and baby talk, unabashed ABDL, openly shows his face (and everything else he flaunts on social media,) and even advertises an alt on Twitter full of his plushie-fucking.
> 
> He should count himself lucky that his stunt didn't result in a shitstorm comparable to Rainfurrest, but it came close. And he's totally unashamed of doing it, too.


We need to start making more threads on diaper furs and babyfurs I feel like despite the horrifying existence we could come up with a plethora of content and insanity.


----------



## Dahmer (Mar 23, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> We need to start making more threads on diaper furs and babyfurs I feel like despite the horrifying existence we could come up with a plethora of content and insanity.


Can you quit being a double posting faggot.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 23, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Can you quit being a double posting faggot.


Only if you promise to stop commiting cannibalism.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 23, 2022)

Sex offenders won't be groping people in the dealer den. They don't need to register for the con if they can just skulk around the party floor looking for someone to daterape.

Congratulations to Megaplex for putting it right in the "No thanks, I don't want to receive promotional emails" part of every form.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Mar 23, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> We need to start making more threads on diaper furs and babyfurs I feel like despite the horrifying existence we could come up with a plethora of content and insanity.


Owning my disagree on this.

Very few diaper/baby furs deserve their own threads.  There isn't enough to differentiate one from another, much less enough to milk to sustain a lasting thread.  Give them their own catch-all thread like the Sergals, TF Community, etc, but fuck no on creating individual threads for them.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 23, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Owning my disagree on this.
> 
> Very few diaper/baby furs deserve their own threads.  There isn't enough to differentiate one from another, much less enough to milk to sustain a lasting thread.  Give them their own catch-all thread like the Sergals, TF Community, etc, but fuck no on creating individual threads for them.


And even group threads aren't warranted sometimes. Some kinks/subcultures are insane/lulzy at a first glance, but are actually very samey in the long run so any threads made on them either die or get very repetitive. These people are best used to sprinkle some content on the megathreads whenever they do something _particularly _idiotic.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 23, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Owning my disagree on this.
> 
> Very few diaper/baby furs deserve their own threads.  There isn't enough to differentiate one from another, much less enough to milk to sustain a lasting thread.  Give them their own catch-all thread like the Sergals, TF Community, etc, but fuck no on creating individual threads for them.


I mean maybe but honestly I think the Abdl thread we have needs to be updated because they're full of exceptional lolcows.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 23, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean maybe but honestly I think the Abdl thread we have needs to be updated because they're full of exceptional lolcows.


“When everyone is super, no one will be.”
Literally everybody involved with ABDL is a lolcow. It’s no secret. However, they’re all lolcows for the same reason and they’re all exceptional faggots. It takes true exceptionality to be a babyfur to begin with. If we made a thread for every babyfur or even a babyfur mega thread there would be plenty of content, but none of it would be original or novel. It’s the same gimmick. After a while it loses its punch.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 23, 2022)

gross fetish material isn't really lolcow material

if there's no drama or funny you're just looking at shitting in diapers and I'd much rather be looking at something else.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 24, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Gotta be honest, this Cyan character strikes quite a few checkboxes to deserve his own thread. He's eerily similar to Jin/Retroyote in terms of paraphilias: the creepy little-play and baby talk, unabashed ABDL, openly shows his face (and everything else he flaunts on social media,) and even advertises an alt on Twitter full of his plushie-fucking.
> 
> He should count himself lucky that his stunt didn't result in a shitstorm comparable to Rainfurrest, but it came close. And he's totally unashamed of doing it, too.


I'd only disagree because he simply doesn't seem to yet be proven to produce enough milk. Like cum pizza boy, to get a thread you must produce milk often enough to produce a healthy active thread. Occasional periods of inactivity is fine, but the default state needs to be activity. Many furries only produce milk at cons, and are otherwise not worth making a thread for.


Fareal said:


> No one gives a fuck about what consenting adults do in private.
> 
> The problem is that the furry community has repeatedly proven itself to have problems grasping the concepts of ‘consent’, ‘adult’ and ‘privacy’.


A big part of why the BDSM community finds it easier to function in society is the focus on keeping things discreet and consensual. It's well known amongst that community what they are into is publicly frowned on, so they all keep shit discreet for themselves and each other, and make sure consent is king. Otherwise it can cause some serious problems socially and some pretty nasty psychological damage could be done. It's why that community practices ostracization so intensely. I never understood how the furries never developed similar standards. Though, the BDSM community is significantly less rainbow than the furries. After all, a straight cis furry is practically unheard of, while the BDSM community is only slightly gayer than the general population. Most of the gay people over there have self segregated or been kicked out for exposing the public to their shit, and when you got the motto "safe, sane, and consensual" and you got some asshole exposing the unconsenting public to their kinks, yeah they're going to be booted.

Either way, considering how pride parades have been going for years I wonder if the connection is there. Not saying all LGBT people are dysfunctional coom obsessed degenerates, I technically fall in that group and I'm definitely on the functional side of society in that respect, but I do think the movement has its issues with such things and has influenced the furry community likewise. Something about faggots makes them be out in the open degenerates. Straight people, despite being far more numerous and having hit the same depths, tend to be more discreet faggots on average.


JFKdestroyer said:


> In response to Twitter demanding cons do something about the presence of sex offenders at cons, Megaplex has implemented a bulletproof, top-of-the-line verification system to prevent these people from appearing at the con.
> 
> You ready for this? Here it is.
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the meltdown when it's revealed that someone lied and got in. Megaplex will be blamed for giving them a pass, bending the rules, or not doing enough. 


D.Va said:


> Sex offenders won't be groping people in the dealer den. They don't need to register for the con if they can just skulk around the party floor looking for someone to daterape.
> 
> Congratulations to Megaplex for putting it right in the "No thanks, I don't want to receive promotional emails" part of every form.


I'm curious to see some numbers on how many megaplex "attendees" are actually at the con with tickets and all that versus how many are "just in the area" and are only involved with unofficial stuff running alongside it like room parties and the like while "just so happening to be staying at the same location". This little checkbox won't stop any of such people even if they are otherwise honest enough to obey it.


D.Va said:


> gross fetish material isn't really lolcow material
> 
> if there's no drama or funny you're just looking at shitting in diapers and I'd much rather be looking at something else.


This is a big part of why a lot of the personal lolcows I know of are generally not worth bringing up. They don't have enough drama, or what they have is all IRL. Nothing to point and laugh at or discuss.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 24, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> when you got the motto "safe, sane, and consensual" and you got some asshole exposing the unconsenting public to their kinks, yeah they're going to be booted.


As much as I think the BDSM communities have a bunch of compensating sexual losers in it, I can at least respect their sense of decency towards the general population.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> A big part of why the BDSM community finds it easier to function in society is the focus on keeping things discreet and consensual. It's well known amongst that community what they are into is publicly frowned on, so they all keep shit discreet for themselves and each other, and make sure consent is king. Otherwise it can cause some serious problems socially and some pretty nasty psychological damage could be done. It's why that community practices ostracization so intensely. I never understood how the furries never developed similar standards. Though, the BDSM community is significantly less rainbow than the furries. After all, a straight cis furry is practically unheard of, while the BDSM community is only slightly gayer than the general population. Most of the gay people over there have self segregated or been kicked out for exposing the public to their shit, and when you got the motto "safe, sane, and consensual" and you got some asshole exposing the unconsenting public to their kinks, yeah they're going to be booted.
> 
> Either way, considering how pride parades have been going for years I wonder if the connection is there. Not saying all LGBT people are dysfunctional coom obsessed degenerates, I technically fall in that group and I'm definitely on the functional side of society in that respect, but I do think the movement has its issues with such things and has influenced the furry community likewise. Something about faggots makes them be out in the open degenerates. Straight people, despite being far more numerous and having hit the same depths, tend to be more discreet faggots on average.


You sort of answered your own question there. The BDSM community in general can be pretty strict with its standards and is not afraid to cast people out if they cross the line. The problem is that the furries _started out_ as the outcasts. Even back in the 70s when they were just offshoots of the sci-fi and cartoon fandoms, everybody thought they were weird.

It's the same bullshit that happened with Inkbunny. When your big reason for existing is letting people do shit that the mainstream (FurAffinity in this case) won't let you, your userbase becomes infested with people who were already banned from the mainstream. And when the LGBT movement pivoted away from "we're normal people just like you!" to "we're all special snowflakes and every sexual representation is good and valid uwu!", furries were primed and ready to jump into the bandwagon.

Back when I _started _following furry drama, almost 25 years ago, there was definitely a high proportion of gays in the fandom compared to the general population, but it was nothing like what it is today. There were always open degenerates (those exist in every group, really), but the general attitude was more like Uncle Kage's: do whatever shit you want in private, but keep the fandom's public image in mind. It was relatively easy to denounce them and push them out of the main "furry" spaces of the time so they congregated into small, mostly peer-to-peer groups like chat rooms. Then social media happened. Between enabling public oversharing to an absurd degree, and being third-party platforms the old-school gatekeepers had no influence over, twitter and reddit (and tumblr before them) became safe havens for the degenerates. Around the same time the Venn diagram between LGBT and furries became two concentric circles and the degenerates took over as gatekeeping became haram.

tl;dr, furries were always outcasts, and gatekeeping is now "discrimination" so the rotten apples don't get thrown out as they should.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 24, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> As much as I think the BDSM communities have a bunch of compensating sexual losers in it, I can at least respect their sense of decency towards the general population.


Oh yeah, in my years in the community, which honestly is most of my adult life now, fuck I am a degenerate, I have concluded that on average about 3 out of 10 of the people in it are absolute losers and creeps. The number is honestly kept down due to most of them being kicked out. Everyone in it is a bit weird by its nature, but most are functional, and I'd say its pretty 50/50 on if someone actually has issues that they should be coping with in better ways or not. At least around here it makes me kind of happy that if someone is actually fucked up, the local scene will usually tell them to get professional help rather than coping through sex, and that's mostly just because we don't want to deal with the problems that come with those trying to drown their problems through indulgence.


Corn Flakes said:


> You sort of answered your own question there. The BDSM community in general can be pretty strict with its standards and is not afraid to cast people out if they cross the line. The problem is that the furries _started out_ as the outcasts. Even back in the 70s when they were just offshoots of the sci-fi and cartoon fandoms, everybody thought they were weird.


Strict is an understatement. I happen to know someone in my local scene knows I use this site, and I know they are in this thread, and I know they know which account is mine, and I will absolutely get chewed out for discussing this on a public forum. There's a reason the BDSM community doesn't have as strong of a presence on mainstream social media, but instead sticks near entirely to its own sites.


Corn Flakes said:


> It's the same bullshit that happened with Inkbunny. When your big reason for existing is letting people do shit that the mainstream (FurAffinity in this case) won't let you, your userbase becomes infested with people who were already banned from the mainstream. And when the LGBT movement pivoted away from "we're normal people just like you!" to "we're all special snowflakes and every sexual representation is good and valid uwu!", furries were primed and ready to jump into the bandwagon.
> 
> Back when I _started _following furry drama, almost 25 years ago, there was definitely a high proportion of gays in the fandom compared to the general population, but it was nothing like what it is today. There were always open degenerates (those exist in every group, really), but the general attitude was more like Uncle Kage's: do whatever shit you want in private, but keep the fandom's public image in mind. It was relatively easy to denounce them and push them out of the main "furry" spaces of the time so they congregated into small, mostly peer-to-peer groups like chat rooms. Then social media happened. Between enabling public oversharing to an absurd degree, and being third-party platforms the old-school gatekeepers had no influence over, twitter and reddit (and tumblr before them) became safe havens for the degenerates. Around the same time the Venn diagram between LGBT and furries became two concentric circles and the degenerates took over as gatekeeping became haram.


I am too young to have been particularly aware of furries way back then, but it does make me wonder how furry went from "kinda gay" to "puking rainbows". What makes gay people so much more likely to be furfags?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Strict is an understatement. I happen to know someone in my local scene knows I use this site, and I know they are in this thread, and I know they know which account is mine, and I will absolutely get chewed out for discussing this on a public forum. There's a reason the BDSM community doesn't have as strong of a presence on mainstream social media, but instead sticks near entirely to its own sites.


I went light on how strict I think the BDSM community is because I've got a friend who's _way_ into that and he likes telling me the horror stories that get shared in the circles he's a part of. So my view might be a little biased.

Since we're here, what are the BDSM crowd's thoughts about "kink at pride" and all those public puppy players? I can't imagine someone who's going for "safe, sane and consensual" would be happy to see that sort of public insanity. 



AngryTreeRat said:


> I am too young to have been particularly aware of furries way back then, but it does make me wonder how furry went from "kinda gay" to "puking rainbows". What makes gay people so much more likely to be furfags?


Same reason: being outcasts and taking pride in it.

You'll notice that furries went _balls to the wall_ with genderspecial, uwuqweer and tranny bullshit. You can scarcely find a "normal" gay furry these days, someone who identifies as a man who likes other men, and doesn't "question their gender" or plaster flags and pronouns all over their profile. And that's for a good reason, too: despite homophobia still being a thing (and I mean actual discrimination against gay people, not just calling people faggots in a videogame), the war for "gay rights" was won in 2015 when the Supreme Court judged on _Obergefell v. Hodges_ and states were forced to recognize gay marriage. Suddenly, simply "being gay" wasn't enough oppression anymore, it didn't make you _enough_ of an outcast, and that's when you saw furries moving en masse from "I'm gay!" to "I'm queer!" or "I'm trans!".

Ironically, you're more likely to find non-genderqueer gay furries among more "conservative" communities these days.

It's a Red Queen's race of sorts: you have to run at full speed just so you can remain in place. Since the subculture's whole social structure is based on being outcasts, the more accepted they become on the mainstream, the harder they have to try to present as unique, different and special so they can justify their status. It's no coincidence that a lot of otherwise "quiet" furry kinksters went full public after Zootopia. They thought the fandom was about to become mainstream, and a lot of these people couldn't take being considered "normies". They felt they _had_ to be shocking.


----------



## Furry Troon (Mar 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Since we're here, what are the BDSM crowd's thoughts about "kink at pride" and all those public puppy players? I can't imagine someone who's going for "safe, sane and consensual" would be happy to see that sort of public insanity.


eh, I've known the same people who are anal about public image later host rope munches where they're tying up people in a public park midday. Public degeneracy is fine so long as it's got their preferred aesthetics


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I went light on how strict I think the BDSM community is because I've got a friend who's _way_ into that and he likes telling me the horror stories that get shared in the circles he's a part of. So my view might be a little biased.


It's pretty intense. Most of it is to ensure safety and discretion. The community often has people whose public reputation matters, so protecting that is a priority, and so the efforts to keep them safe is applied to everyone. I know people who got the boot for using titles in public too many times and being overheard, or for their day collar not being discreet enough. This isn't obvious kink stuff, this is just not meeting a rather draconian level of rules of discretion. I recommend most people to not wear day collars that are literally collars or necklaces, but to stick to bracelets and anklets so they don't have to deal with the obnoxious rules as much.

And then, oh god I could tell you horror stories about parties and the rules on etiquette that there are and making sure you don't ever recognize that you've met anyone through the community outside of them.



Spoiler: Story of how crazy the rules on discretion get



I got involved during my last year of high school (I had already turned 18, don't panic), I ran into a from my high school teacher at a party. We didn't do anything, but we acknowledged each other with a "don't worry neither of us saw anything" and continued on with our night, was it awkward? Yes, but it wasn't a big deal. We forgot about it on the way out the door like everything else we did that night.

A few months later we both get chewed out because someone else in the local scene noticed us talking in a grocery store. Which was bullshit.

The teacher was giving me his condolences for the death of my grandmother. They went to the same church, but this other guy knew we had talked once at a party and assumed we were breaking the "you never met anyone here" rule. Controlling asshole. I understand why we have rules, but sometimes they are enforced too strongly with no consideration that we might know people from other places. I also got in shit once for going on a date with my girlfriend, because someone assumed we only knew each other from the BDSM community, as anytime we showed up we didn't make it obvious we were a couple and would occasionally go off independently of each other.





Corn Flakes said:


> Since we're here, what are the BDSM crowd's thoughts about "kink at pride" and all those public puppy players? I can't imagine someone who's going for "safe, sane and consensual" would be happy to see that sort of public insanity.


So generally it's not liked. There's two times public kink is not considered absolutely abhorrent.

At conventions, and even then it's only okay in con spaces and your room. You're expected to cover up or move quickly directly to your room and not loiter in the halls or lobby of the hotel.

The other time are events that are properly advertised and all proper efforts have been taken to prevent the public from stumbling onto it. Sometimes pride events take those efforts, and they generally get a pass if they do. Though that's pretty much the absolute limit of what's ok.


Furry Troon said:


> eh, I've known the same people who are anal about public image later host rope munches where they're tying up people in a public park midday. Public degeneracy is fine so long as it's got their preferred aesthetics


Yeah, that's true. We don't have many like that around here, we tend to toss them to the wolves as hypocrites, but I've heard similar stories.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 24, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> It's pretty intense. Most of it is to ensure safety and discretion. The community often has people whose public reputation matters, so protecting that is a priority, and so the efforts to keep them safe is applied to everyone. I know people who got the boot for using titles in public too many times and being overheard, or for their day collar not being discreet enough. This isn't obvious kink stuff, this is just not meeting a rather draconian level of rules of discretion. I recommend most people to not wear day collars that are literally collars or necklaces, but to stick to bracelets and anklets so they don't have to deal with the obnoxious rules as much.
> 
> And then, oh god I could tell you horror stories about parties and the rules on etiquette that there are and making sure you don't ever recognize that you've met anyone through the community outside of them.
> 
> ...


Wow, you kinky weirdos have more rules than I ever would have thought.  

Worrying about getting “chewed out” just for talking to someone outside of a specific setting seems pretty annoying to me.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Wow, you kinky weirdos have more rules than I ever would have thought.
> 
> Worrying about getting “chewed out” just for talking to someone outside of a specific setting seems pretty annoying to me.


Considering half the mayors, representatives, deputies, CEOs and senators out there seem to be into BDSM, it makes sense. If you're some nobody tech support drone from the suburbs, you don't talk to the mayor even though you railed him up the ass while he was tied up and blindfolded.


----------



## Furry Troon (Mar 24, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Wow, you kinky weirdos have more rules than I ever would have thought.


a lotta people are into this either as they're deeply insecure and want control over others, or deeply insecure and want others to make decisions for them


----------



## retardmode99 (Mar 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> You'll notice that furries went _balls to the wall_ with genderspecial, uwuqweer and tranny bullshit. You can scarcely find a "normal" gay furry these days, someone who identifies as a man who likes other men, and doesn't "question their gender" or plaster flags and pronouns all over their profile. And that's for a good reason, too: despite homophobia still being a thing (and I mean actual discrimination against gay people, not just calling people faggots in a videogame), the war for "gay rights" was won in 2015 when the Supreme Court judged on _Obergefell v. Hodges_ and states were forced to recognize gay marriage. Suddenly, simply "being gay" wasn't enough oppression anymore, it didn't make you _enough_ of an outcast, and that's when you saw furries moving en masse from "I'm gay!" to "I'm queer!" or "I'm trans!".
> 
> Ironically, you're more likely to find non-genderqueer gay furries among more "conservative" communities these days.
> 
> It's a Red Queen's race of sorts: you have to run at full speed just so you can remain in place. Since the subculture's whole social structure is based on being outcasts, the more accepted they become on the mainstream, the harder they have to try to present as unique, different and special so they can justify their status. It's no coincidence that a lot of otherwise "quiet" furry kinksters went full public after Zootopia. They thought the fandom was about to become mainstream, and a lot of these people couldn't take being considered "normies". They felt they _had_ to be shocking.


You don't see 'normal' gays or furries *because* they're normal. There are lots of gays and furries and trans people out there who don't care about being known; they just stick to themselves and don't sperg out and ladderclimb on Twitter. You only see the loud and annoying ones - the vocal minority. The loud and annoying types are also more likely to be interested in seeking validation from other e-losers by being shocking and trooning out, etc.
Sure, the uber far-left retards get more and more degenerate (and their identities get more detached from reality) every year, but the normal ones stay normal;- because at the end of the day, they don't really care about "the community".

A lot of furries seem like total coomers and degenerates until you realise that their online existence is just a hobby, not an extension of their identity, like these lolcow types who live through the internet. There are a lot of gays and furries out there who log in to their account to interact with & post the art/porn they like, maybe make a couple friends, bust a nut, and then log out and get back to being normal in reality. This is probably true for most big artists, and honestly, a large amount of the community. It's just like playing WoW and having a character. It means nothing more.


----------



## WolfKiller (Mar 24, 2022)

Speaking of Babyfurs and ABDLs...they are trying to cancel Furnal Equniox's 2023 Guest of Honour because he doesn't like them.






Meet Wolfbird, a fursuit maker from Quebec.  He does not want to deal with paedophiles, which includes babyfurs.

A search for "Furnal Equinox GOH" shows a bunch of babyfur tard rage.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 24, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Speaking of Babyfurs and ABDLs...they are trying to cancel Furnal Equniox's 2023 Guest of Honour because he doesn't like them.
> 
> View attachment 3104054
> 
> ...


I dunno anything about this, but if he dislikes babyfurs he’s ok in my book.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Mar 24, 2022)

Looks like Old Man Conway picked up the Shanghai Shivers at the bar the very moment he lifted his mask to drink.  Back in the olden days, we used to call this "con crud".
https://twitter.com/Unclekage/status/1506414379327275010


----------



## retardmode99 (Mar 24, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Looks like Old Man Conway picked up the Shanghai Shivers at the bar the very moment he lifted his mask to drink.  Back in the olden days, we used to call this "con crud".


The phrase 'masked' gives me creeps; I don't know why. Who willingly refers to themselves as 'masked'...? I see it with the coof crowd a lot. Just say 'wearing a mask'. Strange.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 24, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> You don't see 'normal' gays or furries *because* they're normal. There are lots of gays and furries and trans people out there who don't care about being known; they just stick to themselves and don't sperg out and ladderclimb on Twitter. You only see the loud and annoying ones - the vocal minority. The loud and annoying types are also more likely to be interested in seeking validation from other e-losers by being shocking and trooning out, etc.
> Sure, the uber far-left retards get more and more degenerate (and their identities get more detached from reality) every year, but the normal ones stay normal;- because at the end of the day, they don't really care about "the community".
> 
> A lot of furries seem like total coomers and degenerates until you realise that their online existence is just a hobby, not an extension of their identity, like these lolcow types who live through the internet. There are a lot of gays and furries out there who log in to their account to interact with & post the art/porn they like, maybe make a couple friends, bust a nut, and then log out and get back to being normal in reality. This is probably true for most big artists, and honestly, a large amount of the community. It's just like playing WoW and having a character. It means nothing more.


Isn’t this true of literally every group? The truly exceptional ones are terminally online resulting in you seeing more of them than the “normies”.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> You don't see 'normal' gays or furries *because* they're normal. There are lots of gays and furries and trans people out there who don't care about being known; they just stick to themselves and don't sperg out and ladderclimb on Twitter. You only see the loud and annoying ones - the vocal minority. The loud and annoying types are also more likely to be interested in seeking validation from other e-losers by being shocking and trooning out, etc.
> Sure, the uber far-left retards get more and more degenerate (and their identities get more detached from reality) every year, but the normal ones stay normal;- because at the end of the day, they don't really care about "the community".
> 
> A lot of furries seem like total coomers and degenerates until you realise that their online existence is just a hobby, not an extension of their identity, like these lolcow types who live through the internet. There are a lot of gays and furries out there who log in to their account to interact with & post the art/porn they like, maybe make a couple friends, bust a nut, and then log out and get back to being normal in reality. This is probably true for most big artists, and honestly, a large amount of the community. It's just like playing WoW and having a character. It means nothing more.


I know. I said as much before.

A fandom is defined by its loudest and most visible elements, though. So while there is a sizable silent majority that's just happy to enjoy the colorful tits, they're not the ones everybody sees when they look at the fandom. They're also not doing anything to keep the degenerates at bay. So the "normies" are either complacent members of the fandom who don't really care about anything besides getting their cheap Judy Hopps porn, or not members at all and just orbiting the fandom for said Judy Hopps porn. Either way they're irrelevant to what I was talking about.


----------



## Furry Troon (Mar 24, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Old Man Conway


Why is he warning everyone? I thought mass casualties was his 'ting


----------



## D.Va (Mar 24, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Looks like Old Man Conway picked up the Shanghai Shivers at the bar the very moment he lifted his mask to drink.  Back in the olden days, we used to call this "con crud".
> https://twitter.com/Unclekage/status/1506414379327275010View attachment 3104065


I recently got ill with cold symptoms after seeing relatives, the first time in a long time. I feel a bit lethargic but it doesn't stop me from living or working. People have all but forgotten this is normal. 

Kage you retard. If the wuflu could be stopped by a bit of cloth and filter paper it wouldn't be worldwide.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 24, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Speaking of Babyfurs and ABDLs...they are trying to cancel Furnal Equniox's 2023 Guest of Honour because he doesn't like them.
> 
> View attachment 3104054
> 
> ...


Anyone have some screenshots of babyfur rage. I dont know why but i feel like tourturing myself by seeing babyfurs go uwu i am a communist and a resistance member.


Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Looks like Old Man Conway picked up the Shanghai Shivers at the bar the very moment he lifted his mask to drink.  Back in the olden days, we used to call this "con crud".
> https://twitter.com/Unclekage/status/1506414379327275010View attachment 3104065


Yeah and con crud could be solved with orange juice, a healthy diet, and drinking plenty of fluids. Instead weed, booze, and not eating proper meals are why con attendees get sick.  It doesnt matter weather its an anime con or furry con people will complain about getting sick.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Looks like Old Man Conway picked up the Shanghai Shivers at the bar the very moment he lifted his mask to drink.  Back in the olden days, we used to call this "con crud".
> https://twitter.com/Unclekage/status/1506414379327275010View attachment 3104065


Hey, Sam? Do you know what also suppresses your immunity?

_Alcohol._


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hey, Sam? Do you know what also suppresses your immunity?
> 
> _Alcohol._


To be fair, Kage has been trying to defend the fandoms public image for years now. I feel like he deserves a drink knowing the kids these days don't know well enough to keep the degeneracy behind closed doors. As far as furries go, he's the closest to having decency, and that just means he's in the same solar system as decency. Dude deserves to pickle himself.


----------



## Sintharia (Mar 24, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> To be fair, Kage has been trying to defend the fandoms public image for years now. I feel like he deserves a drink knowing the kids these days don't know well enough to keep the degeneracy behind closed doors. As far as furries go, he's the closest to having decency, and that just means he's in the same solar system as decency. Dude deserves to pickle himself.


Kage is as close to decency as the Oort Cloud is to the Sun. But you’re right; still in the solar system. He’s been better about hiding his degeneracy than a LOT of other furries, but it’s still out there to find (Rogue the Wolf comes to mind).

A lot of the younger crowd are frustrated with his stranglehold on image, but at the same time, it’s kind of understandable. There are enough sex pests in the community to cause concern, and to not want that shit glossed over. However, there’s also enough casual fans that just want people to recognize that there can be a casual interest — like enjoying anime without going full-on weeb.

You really get all sorts at the cons, though, including the people who are really just there to hook up and party.


----------



## Furry Troon (Mar 24, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I feel like he deserves a drink knowing the kids these days don't know well enough to keep the degeneracy behind closed doors.


PL I once overheard him talking about his giant wolf self crushing the Estrel and everyone in it while he was in public in the middle of its lobby, and much of his insanity is only hidden due to his irl jannies making sure to hide him when he's drank too much


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 24, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> To be fair, Kage has been trying to defend the fandoms public image for years now. I feel like he deserves a drink knowing the kids these days don't know well enough to keep the degeneracy behind closed doors. As far as furries go, he's the closest to having decency, and that just means he's in the same solar system as decency. Dude deserves to pickle himself.


Off topic but is it Kage pronounced “cage” as in a dog cage or “ka-gay” like something from a beach boys song.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Mar 24, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> Off topic but is it Kage pronounced “cage” as in a dog cage or “ka-gay” like something from a beach boys song.


it's the second one, “ka-gay”.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 25, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> To be fair, Kage has been trying to defend the fandoms public image for years now. I feel like he deserves a drink knowing the kids these days don't know well enough to keep the degeneracy behind closed doors. As far as furries go, he's the closest to having decency, and that just means he's in the same solar system as decency. Dude deserves to pickle himself.





Sintharia said:


> Kage is as close to decency as the Oort Cloud is to the Sun. But you’re right; still in the solar system. He’s been better about hiding his degeneracy than a LOT of other furries, but it’s still out there to find (Rogue the Wolf comes to mind).


Here's the thing with Kage: he can be lulzy sometimes and he's definitely tilting at windmills trying to protect the furry fandom's image. He's also a hypocrite, like most politically-inclined people. And that's exactly what he is, he's the furry equivalent of a politician. But in a "community" crawling with sociopathic trannies, backstabbing clout-chasers, diaper-wearers, puppy players, overt pedophiles, dogfuckers and dead dogfuckers (including some _dead_ dead dogfuckers)... a functioning alcoholic playing Sisyphus as a relic of bygone fandom culture just isn't interesting enough to do much more than a brief drive-by mocking whenever he's mentioned.



Sintharia said:


> A lot of the younger crowd are frustrated with his stranglehold on image, but at the same time, it’s kind of understandable. There are enough sex pests in the community to cause concern, and to not want that shit glossed over. However, there’s also enough casual fans that just want people to recognize that there can be a casual interest — like enjoying anime without going full-on weeb.
> 
> You really get all sorts at the cons, though, including the people who are really just there to hook up and party.


In fairness, with furries the "there just to hook up and party" bit was always the point.

As opposed to professional conventions, in which you're there to learn something or to network (and then get blackout drunk at the bar afterwards); or entertainment conventions, in which you're there to enjoy the scantily-clad cosplayers and buy merch (and then get blackout drunk at the bar afterwards); furry conventions have _always_ been about putting faces to the names they spent the past year talking to. And with furries being hedonistic as they are, the hooking up and partying was a given. The first furcons _derived_ from post-con room parties (many of them explicitly sexual) that got a bit too big for their britches, after all.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Mar 25, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> And that's exactly what he is, he's the furry equivalent of a politician. But in a "community" crawling with sociopathic trannies, backstabbing clout-chasers, diaper-wearers, puppy players, overt pedophiles, dogfuckers and dead dogfuckers (including some _dead_ dead dogfuckers)... a functioning alcoholic playing Sisyphus as a relic of bygone fandom culture just isn't interesting enough to do much more than a brief drive-by mocking whenever he's mentioned.


That's where the rub is.  He is, by all accounts, a successful chemist, yet also is a hardcore alcoholic that for some reason, decided to devote his life hanging around and wrangling these exact people.  That's... not normal.  Plus, there is a ton of "Kage stories" out there, yet don't get a lot of coverage, because of backlash fear.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 25, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> That's where the rub is.  He is, by all accounts, a successful chemist, yet also is a hardcore alcoholic that for some reason, decided to devote his life hanging around and wrangling these exact people.  That's... not normal.  Plus, there is a ton of "Kage stories" out there, yet don't get a lot of coverage, because of backlash fear.


You're putting the cart ahead of the horses there. It's not that he's a successful chemist who's for some reason decided to devote his life to tardwrangling furries. He's _very_ old in the fandom. He was something like 24 or 25 when he started getting involved with furries, so he somehow _became_ a successful chemist _while_ being an alcoholic furry tardwrangler.

It's not normal, that's right, because he is a rarity among furries. He's not just old,_ he's still around as a public figure_. Most furries from his generation faded into the background. Some left altogether, but from what I gather the ones that are still alive (substance abuse and mental illness being rife in the fandom as they are) mostly just keep a low profile while still commissioning art and being degenerates within their own circles. That's the big weird thing about Kage.

As for his fuckups... again, the problem is that furries are so fucking extreme right now that simply being into a weird kink or drunkenly hitting on the occasional 17-year-old barely registers. Hell, that last one barely registers among non-furry gays. Thirsting for younger guys is the norm there, not the exception. Meanwhile, "fear of backlash" doesn't really apply in this age of anonymous callout posts. If there was anything even other furries would find serious, it would have come out already. Kage _usually _stays out of social media slapfights, so despite his (waning) influence he's at most a minor lolcow at the moment.

On the other hand, expect a lot more millennial furries to hang around the public side of the fandom well into their 60s in the future. Conway's generation mostly got jobs, set up families, and settled down. The current crop? Social media is part of them, their entire social lives are structured around being furries. There will be geriatric furry slapfights on the 2040s equivalent of Twitter.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Mar 25, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> A fandom is defined by its loudest and most visible elements, though. So while there is a sizable silent majority that's just happy to enjoy the colorful tits, they're not the ones everybody sees when they look at the fandom. They're also not doing anything to keep the degenerates at bay.


The same principle applies to Islam.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Mar 28, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> In response to Twitter demanding cons do something about the presence of sex offenders at cons, Megaplex has implemented a bulletproof, top-of-the-line verification system to prevent these people from appearing at the con.
> 
> You ready for this? Here it is.
> 
> ...



While ridiculous and completely ineffective on its face, it is at least enough, legally speaking, to make someone guilty of trespassing if they knowingly lie and attend anyway. A very small, borderline meaningless distinction, but considering a lot of these sorts of people's release is predicated on a requirement to stay out of legal trouble of any sort, it could, very tenuously, lead to a kid-fucker being put back in jail.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 28, 2022)

PirateLordRidley said:


> While ridiculous and completely ineffective on its face, it is at least enough, legally speaking, to make someone guilty of trespassing if they knowingly lie and attend anyway. A very small, borderline meaningless distinction, but considering a lot of these sorts of people's release is predicated on a requirement to stay out of legal trouble of any sort, it could, very tenuously, lead to a kid-fucker being put back in jail.


Assuming, of course, that the con call the police. If con staff simply escorts/heckles the person out of the premises without any official record, they're still off scot-free.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Mar 30, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Oh yeah, in my years in the community, which honestly is most of my adult life now, fuck I am a degenerate, I have concluded that on average about 3 out of 10 of the people in it are absolute losers and creeps. The number is honestly kept down due to most of them being kicked out. Everyone in it is a bit weird by its nature, but most are functional, and I'd say its pretty 50/50 on if someone actually has issues that they should be coping with in better ways or not. At least around here it makes me kind of happy that if someone is actually fucked up, the local scene will usually tell them to get professional help rather than coping through sex, and that's mostly just because we don't want to deal with the problems that come with those trying to drown their problems through indulgence.
> 
> Strict is an understatement. I happen to know someone in my local scene knows I use this site, and I know they are in this thread, and I know they know which account is mine, and I will absolutely get chewed out for discussing this on a public forum. There's a reason the BDSM community doesn't have as strong of a presence on mainstream social media, but instead sticks near entirely to its own sites.
> 
> I am too young to have been particularly aware of furries way back then, but it does make me wonder how furry went from "kinda gay" to "puking rainbows". What makes gay people so much more likely to be furfags?



I'm not sure where folks get that the BDSM scene isn't that out there on mainstream/ social media.

You open gay Twitter and it only takes a couple clicks to find guys with all the fixin's and fetishes. Maybe that's just because it isn't the real bdsm community and this is just the state of the gay one? You'll see tons of rubber, leather and pup players moving in tandem between the furry and gay bdsm crowd so much so that they're one in the same and they constantly overshare their sex obsessed existences online.

Maybe it's different for the straight bdsm stuff, I dunno, but I think that's why so many furries are gay: because gays are all about the fetishes and furry is a fetish they can augment with their bdsm due to being nothing but a bunch of cumbrains.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 31, 2022)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> I'm not sure where folks get that the BDSM scene isn't that out there on mainstream/ social media.
> 
> You open gay Twitter and it only takes a couple clicks to find guys with all the fixin's and fetishes. Maybe that's just because it isn't the real bdsm community and this is just the state of the gay one? You'll see tons of rubber, leather and pup players moving in tandem between the furry and gay bdsm crowd so much so that they're one in the same and they constantly overshare their sex obsessed existences online.
> 
> Maybe it's different for the straight bdsm stuff, I dunno, but I think that's why so many furries are gay: because gays are all about the fetishes and furry is a fetish they can augment with their bdsm due to being nothing but a bunch of cumbrains.


You trust that gay people want to be publicly decent? Do I have to tell you about gays dressing and dancing around kids during Pride?


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Mar 31, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> You trust that gay people want to be publicly decent? Do I have to tell you about gays dressing and dancing around kids during Pride?



No, of course not, I know all about contemporary faggotry which is why I'm perplexed when folks say the bdsm community is particularly discerning when it comes to their public image/anonymity/opsec or whatever.

Though I do know that furries try to hide that element - or at least, how pervasive that element is within their Fandom - from the wider community and public at large.  Like I said, maybe it's different for straight people into kink but dudes are flaunting that shit everywhere and furry is a fetish they wrap up into all that shit to the point where it's practically a subculture of the bdsm subculture at this point. I'm probably derailing though so I'll go back to browsing.


----------



## Gun Safety (Mar 31, 2022)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> I'm not sure where folks get that the BDSM scene isn't that out there on mainstream/ social media.
> 
> You open gay Twitter and it only takes a couple clicks to find guys with all the fixin's and fetishes. Maybe that's just because it isn't the real bdsm community and this is just the state of the gay one? You'll see tons of rubber, leather and pup players moving in tandem between the furry and gay bdsm crowd so much so that they're one in the same and they constantly overshare their sex obsessed existences online.
> 
> Maybe it's different for the straight bdsm stuff, I dunno, but I think that's why so many furries are gay: because gays are all about the fetishes and furry is a fetish they can augment with their bdsm due to being nothing but a bunch of cumbrains.


I'm pretty convinced that most 'gay' furries don't have a natural attraction to men. It seems like a lot of them were probably straight but have been so immersed in pornography for so long that their natural aversion to the same sex was worn down and, unable to find women in the furry fandom and being so far gone that they're unable to meet normie girls, settle for a sexless relationship with another guy. 

I'm not gay so I might be off, but it just seems like a lot of so-called gay furries are in this situation.


----------



## billydero (Mar 31, 2022)

Gun Safety said:


> I'm pretty convinced that most 'gay' furries don't have a natural attraction to men. It seems like a lot of them were probably straight but have been so immersed in pornography for so long that their natural aversion to the same sex was worn down and, unable to find women in the furry fandom and being so far gone that they're unable to meet normie girls, settle for a sexless relationship with another guy.
> 
> I'm not gay so I might be off, but it just seems like a lot of so-called gay furries are in this situation.


I can remember that furry artist Xianjaguar used to complain all the time that male furries were jailhouse gay. And the Oh Joy Sex Toy comic specifically depicted a scenario where a male furry who plays a (slutty, big titted) vixen hooks up in real life and fucks their irl male mate. So yeah, there’s definitely something like this going on if such is any indication….


----------



## Meiwaku (Mar 31, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean maybe but honestly I think the Abdl thread we have needs to be updated because they're full of exceptional lolcows.


Theres one in the PG thats all inclusive. It just has minimal interactions


----------



## WolfKiller (Mar 31, 2022)

Furnal Equinox capitulated and has dropped Wolfbird as Guest of Honour due to her sensible position on babyfurs.  Note how the announcement tiptoes around what specifically happened.



			https://furnalequinox.com/2022/03/28/goh-2023/
		




> To our community,
> 
> Finding our way to #Furnal2022 was no easy task. We have only made it this far with the cooperation of our diverse and supportive community.
> 
> ...



Wolfbird is correct in that ABDLs and babyfurs are all paedophiles.


----------



## Fareal (Mar 31, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Furnal Equinox capitulated and has dropped Wolfbird as Guest of Honour due to her sensible position on babyfurs.  Note how the announcement tiptoes around what specifically happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC, Wolfbird has a young kid herself, right? Mothers tend to Have Strong Views about child molesters.


----------



## I am vomit (Mar 31, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Furnal Equinox capitulated and has dropped Wolfbird as Guest of Honour due to her sensible position on babyfurs.  Note how the announcement tiptoes around what specifically happened.
> 
> Wolfbird is correct in that ABLDs and babyfurs are all paedophiles.


Also proves that there's way too much protection of diaper fags in the community.


----------



## Linoone (Mar 31, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Furnal Equinox capitulated and has dropped Wolfbird as Guest of Honour due to her sensible position on babyfurs.  Note how the announcement tiptoes around what specifically happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sex offenders and diaperfags have more priorities over a loving mother and children, why am I not surprised?


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2022)

billydero said:


> I can remember that furry artist Xianjaguar used to complain all the time that male furries were jailhouse gay. And the Oh Joy Sex Toy comic specifically depicted a scenario where a male furry who plays a (slutty, big titted) vixen hooks up in real life and fucks their irl male mate. So yeah, there’s definitely something like this going on if such is any indication….


I've saw quite a few male furs over the years say that they want a woman, but end up just dating men in the fandom because female furries are so rare.
If you're wanting a woman and strictly dating within furry you limit your choices significantly, being it's rather male dominated from what I've seen. 
It is rather sad seeing people who aren't really into guys put aside their own personal comfort just for their brief sexual needs, but I guess some people are more open to experimentation. I feel like that's opening a door of regrets and identity struggles.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Apr 1, 2022)

Vault said:


> I've saw quite a few male furs over the years say that they want a woman, but end up just dating men in the fandom because female furries are so rare.
> If you're wanting a woman and strictly dating within furry you limit your choices significantly, being it's rather male dominated from what I've seen.
> It is rather sad seeing people who aren't really into guys put aside their own personal comfort just for their brief sexual needs, but I guess some people are more open to experimentation. I feel like that's opening a door of regrets and identity struggles.


It's the type of guys that primarily get into a relationship for sex rather than to find a woman to be the mother of his children.
Any fool that thinks the furry fandom is a place for women is sorely mistaken. A guy can probably find a woman that's OK with him being a furry if he sticks to geek/nerd circles cuz she can't complain about him being a furry if she cosplays or is big into whatever pop media is popular right now.

I've heard hearsay about that women are treated poorly in the fandom because gay guys are the majority and therefore, females are not desired so they feel left out. Dudes calling themselves women are desired because they have penises (unless post-op) so they get some attention too.
Even if there are female furries, they'd be scared away by the male majority and making female furry communities will be immediately invaded by trans dudes looking for "lesbian companions".


----------



## LurkerDog (Apr 1, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Speaking of Babyfurs and ABDLs...they are trying to cancel Furnal Equniox's 2023 Guest of Honour because he doesn't like them.
> 
> View attachment 3104054
> 
> ...


Honestly good. Babyfurs are borderline pedophiles as it is and after coming across several in person, they all give a very rapey vibe off.


----------



## Catboi (Apr 1, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> It's the type of guys that primarily get into a relationship for sex rather than to find a woman to be the mother of his children.
> Any fool that thinks the furry fandom is a place for women is sorely mistaken. A guy can probably find a woman that's OK with him being a furry if he sticks to geek/nerd circles cuz she can't complain about him being a furry if she cosplays or is big into whatever pop media is popular right now.
> 
> I've heard hearsay about that women are treated poorly in the fandom because gay guys are the majority and therefore, females are not desired so they feel left out. Dudes calling themselves women are desired because they have penises (unless post-op) so they get some attention too.
> Even if there are female furries, they'd be scared away by the male majority and making female furry communities will be immediately invaded by trans dudes looking for "lesbian companions".


As a female furry, can confirm. No one online ever believes I'm a biological woman unless they're looking for easy pussy and in oerson at conventions unless you DO fuck you're pretty much ignored. Only exception is very popular artists/fursuit makers and even then most are involved in mentioned fucking or drug scene. Every female furry (including FTMS) has stories of things like being treated passive aggressively to straight up being kicked out of groups/events for not having a dick.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 2, 2022)

Catboi said:


> As a female furry, can confirm. No one online ever believes I'm a biological woman unless they're looking for easy pussy and in oerson at conventions unless you DO fuck you're pretty much ignored. Only exception is very popular artists/fursuit makers and even then most are involved in mentioned fucking or drug scene. Every female furry (including FTMS) has stories of things like being treated passive aggressively to straight up being kicked out of groups/events for not having a dick.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean by this. Most of the furry cliques want females for either easy pussy or exclude them due to drama. All in all it's some top grade lunacy I've seen in the fandom.


----------



## Kane Lives (Apr 2, 2022)

So this recently popped up.



Anyone got the deets on Golden State Furcon? If not I'll look more into it when I'm free. Looks like there's some delicious dirt to unearth.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Apr 2, 2022)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> I'm not sure where folks get that the BDSM scene isn't that out there on mainstream/ social media.
> 
> You open gay Twitter and it only takes a couple clicks to find guys with all the fixin's and fetishes. Maybe that's just because it isn't the real bdsm community and this is just the state of the gay one? You'll see tons of rubber, leather and pup players moving in tandem between the furry and gay bdsm crowd so much so that they're one in the same and they constantly overshare their sex obsessed existences online.
> 
> Maybe it's different for the straight bdsm stuff, I dunno, but I think that's why so many furries are gay: because gays are all about the fetishes and furry is a fetish they can augment with their bdsm due to being nothing but a bunch of cumbrains.





The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> No, of course not, I know all about contemporary faggotry which is why I'm perplexed when folks say the bdsm community is particularly discerning when it comes to their public image/anonymity/opsec or whatever.
> 
> Though I do know that furries try to hide that element - or at least, how pervasive that element is within their Fandom - from the wider community and public at large.  Like I said, maybe it's different for straight people into kink but dudes are flaunting that shit everywhere and furry is a fetish they wrap up into all that shit to the point where it's practically a subculture of the bdsm subculture at this point. I'm probably derailing though so I'll go back to browsing.


Late because I have been neck deep in the "eat, sleep, work" cycle but might as well respond:

That's more a "gay community" thing than a "BDSM community" thing. You often find when those types of faggots try to interact with the rest of the BDSM community word is already out to not even humour the idea of letting them in as they are a massive discretion breach risk as well as drama waiting to happen. The gay community is its own entire thing, and is full of performative kink. When a bisexual, (and I only know this because I am one myself), goes looking towards them the warnings of being careful of an abnormally high number of bug chasers amongst them and a high risk of them posting all your shit in the open is the first thing you get. A lot of them are also only cosmetically into BDSM. It's a whole topic of its own when it comes to the faggots. It's extremely performative with them. No one really considers them the same as the BDSM community as a result. They are closer to something like Kevin Gives who talk about it, but don't really have anything to do with it.

It's to do with the weird game they have to play by maintaining the "gay identity" since the pride movement is about destruction of individuality amongst gay, trans, and bi people and instead replacing all thoughts, opinions, and interests with a copy paste of their carefully curated stereotype of an identity to "better signal to each other".


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Apr 2, 2022)

Kane Lives said:


> So this recently popped up.
> View attachment 3135025
> 
> Anyone got the deets on Golden State Furcon? If not I'll look more into it when I'm free. Looks like there's some delicious dirt to unearth.


Golden State Fur Con changed their COVID guidelines to align with LA County guidelines. Furries, being the understanding type who would trust the guidance of health officials, threw an apoplectic bitchfit about it:



			https://twitter.com/GSFurCon/status/1509926524832550913?t=Ctz6mDmbPw8sUyIWZx1rTg&s=19
		


And then get this: a competing event popped up that will require masks and vaccinations...outside.


			https://twitter.com/GoldenBearMeet/status/1499113043564761088?t=_qCW21RCtQyXdjfcQ8W52A&s=19
		


Amazing that furries would absolutely go apeshit if they're not being oppressed enough.


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 2, 2022)

Kane Lives said:


> So this recently popped up.
> View attachment 3135025
> 
> Anyone got the deets on Golden State Furcon? If not I'll look more into it when I'm free. Looks like there's some delicious dirt to unearth.


It's also important to remember GSFC was one of the Corgi cons, so they've (ostensibly) just had a massive management change and extreme changes in direction are likely.


----------



## sex haver (Apr 2, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Golden State Fur Con changed their COVID guidelines to align with LA County guidelines. Furries, being the understanding type who would trust the guidance of health officials, threw an apoplectic bitchfit about it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







"Masks and vaccine policies didn't work at this other convention, so we have to keep them."

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Catboi (Apr 2, 2022)

sex haver said:


> View attachment 3137369
> 
> "Masks and vaccine policies didn't work at this other convention, so we have to keep them."
> 
> Makes sense to me!


It's almost like masks do nothing when everyone is sucking and fucking each other in their hotel rooms anyways.


----------



## John Freeman (Apr 3, 2022)

Catboi said:


> It's almost like masks do nothing when everyone is sucking and fucking each other in their hotel rooms anyways.


Here's the thing: Mask's don't mean shit when 60% of your patrons are in giant sweatrags with googly eyes, and the other 40% are just gonna get drunk and fuck like rabbits after hours anyways. Believe it or not, based on my experience, the most outspoken furries on the topic of masks and vaxx always act in contradiction to their Twitter takes. In other words, they all care so much about masks until the moment it starts to inconvenience them. It's hard to suck cock and get drunk while masked.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 3, 2022)

Catboi said:


> It's almost like masks do nothing





John Freeman said:


> Here's the thing: Mask's don't mean shit


You both could have stopped right there ya know.   

Either way, it’s all just virtue signaling, letting the world know that they are “thinking correctly” while behind closed doors they’ve got a better chance of catching a venereal disease than they do COVID.  

The funniest thing I’ve seen out of all of this was the requirement that people wear masks _under _their damn fursuit head, did anyone actually do that?


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 3, 2022)

Fareal said:


> IIRC, Wolfbird has a young kid herself, right? Mothers tend to Have Strong Views about child molesters.


Checking Twitter no one was defending Wolfbird at all, and saying they deserved the ban for being "hateful. " I thought furries hated babyfurs.


----------



## sex haver (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> Checking Twitter no one was defending Wolfbird at all, and saying they deserved the ban for being "hateful. " I thought furries hated babyfurs.


Not for quite a while. Now, disliking babyfurs is considered "kinkshaming".

Same reason you're seeing all the puphoods and bondage shit just wandering hotel lobbies at furry cons now. _Everything*_ must be accepted because otherwise it's discrimination.

*Political opinions excluded, of course. It's okay to be mean to people who disagree with you.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Apr 3, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> The funniest thing I’ve seen out of all of this was the requirement that people wear masks _under _their damn fursuit head, did anyone actually do that?


I heard of plenty of fursuiters at MFF back in December that weren't following that "requirement", and that was as the Omicron surge was starting to swing up and "cases" were much higher. I can't imagine compliance was better at TFF.

I strongly suspect a lot of the people being the loudest about masks and vaccines at cons, don't actually go to them. This is par for the course from normal Twitter. The "I'll never leave the house again!!! I only go to the grocery store with 14 masks on!!!" freaks probably weren't leaving it very often to begin with. The rest are virtue signaling, and that thing comes off the second they're behind a closed room door. Mask compliance in the TFF lobby was 50% average at best. In private rooms? Single digits.

Common sense would be to look at this all and say "Fuck it. Why bother?" but these are furries we're talking about. That dead horse is going to be beat into a fine pulp.


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 3, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I strongly suspect a lot of the people being the loudest about masks and vaccines at cons, don't actually go to them.


That's just Twitter for you. The ones howling (hah) over ANY shit going down at cons are people that would never attend. The ones that DO go either are *causing* said shit or they go because it's part of the experience for them. Think back to the two fags being recorded getting it on through a hotel window - the only ones screeching were Zoomer furries that somehow do not understand that furcons are mostly gay orgies.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 3, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> That's just Twitter for you. The ones howling (hah) over ANY shit going down at cons are people that would never attend. The ones that DO go either are *causing* said shit or they go because it's part of the experience for them. Think back to the two fags being recorded getting it on through a hotel window - the only ones screeching were Zoomer furries that somehow do not understand that furcons are mostly gay orgies.


I remember them.
I wonder what happened after that. Did either of them get identified?


----------



## sex haver (Apr 3, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I strongly suspect a lot of the people being the loudest about masks and vaccines at cons, don't actually go to them.


This is, at least in my experience, definitely the case.

Among my online friend groups the most vocal against conventions returning are those who couldn't go to them pre-pandemic for whatever reason, whether it be geographical location, being poor, being disabled, or just being awkward. There's a _lot _of furries out there that _loved _conventions being cancelled and turned into online events, as it meant they could attend, and conventions returning are a huge "threat" to their terminally online status. They had almost two whole years of all of their friends being forced to stay online with them for social interaction, and now that's going away and they are back to being left out on certain weekends.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Apr 3, 2022)

sex haver said:


> This is, at least in my experience, definitely the case.
> 
> Among my online friend groups the most vocal against conventions returning are those who couldn't go to them pre-pandemic for whatever reason, whether it be geographical location, being poor, being disabled, or just being awkward. There's a _lot _of furries out there that _loved _conventions being cancelled and turned into online events, as it meant they could attend, and conventions returning are a huge "threat" to their terminally online status. They had almost two whole years of all of their friends being forced to stay online with them for social interaction, and now that's going away and they are back to being left out on certain weekends.


I feel like selling virtual tickets with VR rooms for cons is a missed monetization opportunity for the cons TBH. Get fancy with some tech, scatter around monitors that act like "windows" into the virtual space, put cameras beside them the look into the con floor, add a mic to both sides and you could have a cool hybrid con. I am sure you'd get some cool stuff out of it, and once the tech is prototyped a bit by the degenerates us sane people can find something actually useful for it later. And it would absolutely provide us with new flavours of milk


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 3, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I feel like selling virtual tickets with VR rooms for cons is a missed monetization opportunity for the cons TBH. Get fancy with some tech, scatter around monitors that act like "windows" into the virtual space, put cameras beside them the look into the con floor, add a mic to both sides and you could have a cool hybrid con. I am sure you'd get some cool stuff out of it, and once the tech is prototyped a bit by the degenerates us sane people can find something actually useful for it later. And it would absolutely provide us with new flavours of milk


There's some precedent for that, actually. Just not by the con staff.

Just before the coof hit, someone I know spent his time at a con doing a video call on his phone with a friend who got sick and couldn't make it. So the friend could also "be" there and chat with people on the floor. Basically, just walking around with his cell phone hanging from his neck with the screen and front camera facing forward. Bit heavy on the data plan (and he brought like 3 external batteries for the phone) but it seemed to work for them.


----------



## Racoober (Apr 3, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I feel like selling virtual tickets with VR rooms for cons is a missed monetization opportunity for the cons TBH. Get fancy with some tech, scatter around monitors that act like "windows" into the virtual space, put cameras beside them the look into the con floor, add a mic to both sides and you could have a cool hybrid con. I am sure you'd get some cool stuff out of it, and once the tech is prototyped a bit by the degenerates us sane people can find something actually useful for it later. And it would absolutely provide us with new flavours of milk


They actually did this recently at a larger con, just cant remember which. It was exactly as you described it except I believe it was just one window instead of many.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Apr 4, 2022)

They caved into backlash to reinstate the vaccine and mask requirement. Considering most furries are vaccianted and boosted, this is really a pointless measure. No reason to freak out if the vaccines work. I swear furries are the most neurotic fandom there is. https://twitter.com/GSFurCon/status/1510648326340763652?cxt=HHwWiICjgcWp8_YpAAAA


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 4, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I remember them.
> I wonder what happened after that. Did either of them get identified?


From what I remember, someone commented on the video being like "So it was you we heard" but there was no follow-up to proof it was either the fucker or fucked in question so your guess is as good as mine.

The dude posting the video got dogpiled on by people that didn't attend the con, con staff was alerted but seemed to care about as much as people who were there, which is to say not at all. A rare case of the OP actually not caving and outliving Twitter's attention span.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 4, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's some precedent for that, actually. Just not by the con staff.
> 
> Just before the coof hit, someone I know spent his time at a con doing a video call on his phone with a friend who got sick and couldn't make it. So the friend could also "be" there and chat with people on the floor. Basically, just walking around with his cell phone hanging from his neck with the screen and front camera facing forward. Bit heavy on the data plan (and he brought like 3 external batteries for the phone) but it seemed to work for them.


...I wish there was a 'Chad' rating now.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Apr 4, 2022)

It seems like Motor City Fur Con was a complete shit show.

Literally.



			https://motorcityfurrycon.org/news/dear-mcfc-2022-attendees-an-open-letter/
		

(Archive)


----------



## John Furrman (Apr 4, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> It seems like Motor City Fur Con was a complete shit show.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...


lmfao diaperniggers and sexual assaults. That's the exact reason big conventions kick the diaperniggers to the curb at any sight of a diaper in the public spaces.


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 4, 2022)

John Furrman said:


> lmfao diaperniggers and sexual assaults. That's the exact reason big conventions kick the diaperniggers to the curb at any sight of a diaper in the public spaces.


I literally cannot comprehend why the diaperfags are allowed at cons. That seems like an instant liability why is anyone coddling the feelings of people who are shitting in diapers and flinging them around? I don't get it.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 4, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> I literally cannot comprehend why the diaperfags are allowed at cons. That seems like an instant liability why is anyone coddling the feelings of people who are shitting in diapers and flinging them around? I don't get it.


They hide under the umbrella of disability facilitating the wearing of diapers. "I have a disability!" is, unfortunately, a perfectly valid answer to the question "Why the fuck are you parading around in nothing but a yellow diaper and a pacifier?"


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 4, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> They hide under the umbrella of disability facilitating the wearing of diapers. "I have a disability!" is, unfortunately, a perfectly valid answer to the question "Why the fuck are you parading around in nothing but a yellow diaper and a pacifier?"


Does mental retardation really cause diaper wearing though?


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> They hide under the umbrella of disability facilitating the wearing of diapers. "I have a disability!" is, unfortunately, a perfectly valid answer to the question "Why the fuck are you parading around in nothing but a yellow diaper and a pacifier?"


The disability excuse is such fucking bullshit, yet there's people like Toddlergirl who milk that to the point of trying to apply for disability benefits after years of training to piss themselves. It's completely a self-fulfilled physical condition that they LOVE.
People with genuine incontinence struggles will buy underwear/boxers that generally look like normal underwear as close as they can get, to blend in, and not look as if they're wearing a lumpy pillow on their ass.

Seeing blatant fetish gear at public con space like Pup masks, diapers, it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 4, 2022)

Vault said:


> The disability excuse is such fucking bullshit, yet there's people like Toddlergirl who milk that to the point of trying to apply for disability benefits after years of training to piss themselves. It's completely a self-fulfilled physical condition that they LOVE.
> People with genuine incontinence struggles will buy underwear/boxers that generally look like normal underwear as close as they can get, to blend in, and not look as if they're wearing a lumpy pillow on their ass.
> 
> Seeing blatant fetish gear at public con space like Pup masks, diapers, it's uncomfortable.


Yeah, the disability excuse only exists because "don't kinkshame me!" is already overused.


----------



## SpaceMovie1992 (Apr 4, 2022)

> "Motor City Furry Con"

> Held in Ann Arbor

oh fuck off with that, Ann Arbor's not Detroit. I bet the organizers just called it that so they could get brownie points for locating in a "diverse" city

I have nothing else to add. Diaperfags going around without any shame isn't shocking anymore, it's just what the fandom is now.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 4, 2022)

SpaceMovie1992 said:


> oh fuck off with that, Ann Arbor's not Detroit. I bet the organizers just called it that so they could get brownie points for locating in a "diverse" city



What's more diverse than the real motor city? EVERYONE is black there!


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 4, 2022)

SpaceMovie1992 said:


> > "Motor City Furry Con"
> 
> > Held in Ann Arbor
> 
> ...


When MCFC first picked up that name, it was in Novi. Which.... is a _little_ better.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Apr 4, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> It seems like Motor City Fur Con was a complete shit show.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...



Not sure if I'm disgusted to read what all happened, or happy to see a con finally stand up and tell these people off, though I doubt anything will come from this. Babyfurs readily admit that there are "problems" in their midst, but have a bad track record at keeping those people out. For every 10 babyfurs who keep it behind closed doors and some degree of  "respectful", there's one that wants to walk around the con floor in a big diaper and take a massive shit in it in the middle of the dealer's den. That person will be rejected by 20 other babyfurs, and find the one left that _also_ wants to take a giant shit in their comically large diaper in the middle of a public space and then leave it somewhere for all to see.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 5, 2022)

sex haver said:


> View attachment 3137369
> 
> "Masks and vaccine policies didn't work at this other convention, so we have to keep them."
> 
> Makes sense to me!


It's almost like COVID Hysteria has been overblown, you should apologize to your conspiracy theory buddies. But that's just political sperging because after all I want granny to die for not getting jabbed, and masked.


Catboi said:


> It's almost like masks do nothing when everyone is sucking and fucking each other in their hotel rooms anyways.


Yeah that's the stupid part is they're doing it all for the virtue signaling.


BipolarPon said:


> Checking Twitter no one was defending Wolfbird at all, and saying they deserved the ban for being "hateful. " I thought furries hated babyfurs.


Let's see the entire furry fandom that matters is run by babyfurs. Like TFF Path, sable, Istanbul, and Alohawolf are all baby/diaper furs.


Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> It seems like Motor City Fur Con was a complete shit show.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...


Ahhh it gives new meaning to the word shit show. BTW internet historian should have a laugh with this.



John Furrman said:


> lmfao diaperniggers and sexual assaults. That's the exact reason big conventions kick the diaperniggers to the curb at any sight of a diaper in the public spaces.


I mean you would think so but the community of faggotry just tries to one up each other with their faggotry.


I am vomit said:


> I literally cannot comprehend why the diaperfags are allowed at cons. That seems like an instant liability why is anyone coddling the feelings of people who are shitting in diapers and flinging them around? I don't get it.


Diaperfags did something smart they took over these cons and became staff heads and have created a little furry culture of corruption. Diaper fags are usually emotionally immature man children who will talk about Internet badassery (think larping communists/antifa/Nazis in furry spaces.) But as I said Earlier people like Path, Alohawolf, and others have basically made furry cons diaper fetish cons essentially.


JFKdestroyer said:


> Not sure if I'm disgusted to read what all happened, or happy to see a con finally stand up and tell these people off, though I doubt anything will come from this. Babyfurs readily admit that there are "problems" in their midst, but have a bad track record at keeping those people out. For every 10 babyfurs who keep it behind closed doors and some degree of  "respectful", there's one that wants to walk around the con floor in a big diaper and take a massive shit in it in the middle of the dealer's den. That person will be rejected by 20 other babyfurs, and find the one left that _also_ wants to take a giant shit in their comically large diaper in the middle of a public space and then leave it somewhere for all to see.


The problem is this. Even if that babyfur is rightly called a fucking nonce retard by other babyfurs Twitter babyfurs will promote and lionize the person as some sort of "hero" standing up to heteronormativity. Remember these people get off on being weird to the point it makes faggots side with Nazis.


SpaceMovie1992 said:


> > "Motor City Furry Con"
> 
> > Held in Ann Arbor
> 
> ...


Furries should be called the diaperfag fandom. Watch more furries will become diaper fags and even YouTube will promote diaper faggotry and etc....


----------



## Rukario (Apr 5, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> I literally cannot comprehend why the diaperfags are allowed at cons. That seems like an instant liability why is anyone coddling the feelings of people who are shitting in diapers and flinging them around? I don't get it.


I think the open letter is absolute proof that the furry fandom is full of shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 5, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> It's almost like COVID Hysteria has been overblown, you should apologize to your conspiracy theory buddies. But that's just political sperging because after all I want granny to die for not getting jabbed, and masked.
> 
> Yeah that's the stupid part is they're doing it all for the virtue signaling.
> 
> ...


How appropriate tha those who live ou their diaper fantasies ar extremely immature...


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Apr 5, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> Does mental retardation really cause diaper wearing though?


Their disability is not solely one which concerns the realms of cognition and mental fortitude, but also a disability of the bodily faculties. You see, their assholes have been widened and destroyed through repeated exposure to the unnatural act representative of the homosexual and has been done with such little regard to safety or their health that it has rendered the diaperfags (and many fags in general) without the musculature necessary to prevent untimely voiding.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 5, 2022)

SpaceMovie1992 said:


> oh fuck off with that, Ann Arbor's not Detroit. I bet the organizers just called it that so they could get brownie points for locating in a "diverse" city
> 
> I have nothing else to add. Diaperfags going around without any shame isn't shocking anymore, it's just what the fandom is now.


Brownie points & Diaperfags shouldn't used in the same sentence. Ew!


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Apr 5, 2022)

I can't think of worse hygenic people than furries at conventions that aren't big staple ones.  Even weebs aren't near their power levels, except in smell.


----------



## omori (Apr 5, 2022)

I hope Wolfbird is having a good day today after this shitshow.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Apr 5, 2022)

Just going to leave this here for posterity and easy copypasting for the lulz.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 5, 2022)

Rukario said:


> I think the open letter is absolute proof that the furry fandom is full of shit.


Given the number of ABDLs in the community, literally.


----------



## Troonos (Apr 5, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> It seems like Motor City Fur Con was a complete shit show.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...


If we could just euthanize them like the animals they claim to be, we wouldn't have these issues.


----------



## Ebony Way (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm surprised the hotel is willing to work with them again. They must have brought in more money than trouble--and THAT is a lot of money.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 5, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> How appropriate tha those who live ou their diaper fantasies ar extremely immature...


I mean they're all internet tough guys everyone of them I've met. Case in point I'll bring up a person let's call them sparky. Now their telegram they go by frostotterpup if you look at the pictures of them with their fursona it's a cute dragon or sissy pink Pokemon.  But if you see this person irl they look like a ugly Mexican junkie. This person irl loves to pull knives and weapons on people and talk about how they will destroy and hurt others. This is where the faux internet badass part comes out so they can project strength to hide their degenerate insecurities.  ((Basically if they're a radical politically expect them to have a degenerate fetish.))


----------



## D_Tractor (Apr 5, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Ahhh it gives new meaning to the word shit show. BTW internet historian should have a laugh with this.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 5, 2022)

Bullyable Koor 🔙 TFF on Twitter: "The cool aspect about union activi…
					

archived 6 Apr 2022 02:36:46 UTC




					archive.ph
				





			https://twitter.com/Koorivlf/status/1511529534927085573
		

Foreskin worshipping faggot spergs about how another faggot who eats coompizza is more trending than "muh safe spaces" in conventions.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 6, 2022)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> Brownie points & Diaperfags shouldn't used in the same sentence. Ew!


Well at least we're not talking about brown noses.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 6, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Bullyable Koor 🔙 TFF on Twitter: "The cool aspect about union activi…
> 
> 
> archived 6 Apr 2022 02:36:46 UTC
> ...


There's literally no correlation to anything this person is talking about. Unionization leads to... Less sexism/racism? And we should unionize because... Furries made the Cum Pizza guy famous, something that can be argued as unionization already? This dumb chink doesn't realize that it's going to take a _lot _more than useless unionization to make the fandom what you make it. I would hope they're not pretending to be a chink, since asian people do see oppression/"fetishization" in the fandom.

EDIT: forgetting to point out that furries generally don't like the idea of appealing to corporations and this furfag does _exactly_ that, all the while being a "Bara" furry artist.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 6, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Bullyable Koor 🔙 TFF on Twitter: "The cool aspect about union activi…
> 
> 
> archived 6 Apr 2022 02:36:46 UTC
> ...


Did my woke-to-English translator fail, or did this guy basically just delivered word salad to go with the coom pizza? Like, what was his fucking point there?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 6, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Did my woke-to-English translator fail, or did this guy basically just delivered word salad to go with the coom pizza? Like, what was his fucking point there?


'Being a member of a union eases back pain! Makes your kids super smart! And you, a millionaire!'


----------



## Bananadana (Apr 6, 2022)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> View attachment 3148423
> Just going to leave this here for posterity and easy copypasting for the lulz.


"Getting a little drunk and partying has never been something we wanted to limit, but this year there were reports of _excessive cases_ of vomit left unreported and found by hotel staff in public bathrooms."

"We received reports of multiple occurrences of feces on public restroom walls and private room bathrooms in a manner _that is inconsistent with illness or accidents._"

..."we want to begin by acknowledging that the AdultBaby-DiaperLove/BabyFur community as a whole is filled with good people who know how to act properly"...

What a hoot. 
One can only imagine the sight of those fucking bathrooms.  
I can imagine an average hotel employee fainting from the smell alone, before even being able to enter the "bathroom".
And nothing was fucking learned, again. 
How often have organizers now asked for this to pretty please really really not happen anymore ?
And what happened every single time ?  

You cant even pin this on some dedicated troll that goes around to sabotage fur-cons either. 
The sheer volume of human excrement proves beyond doubt that it was an entire group of people, over multiple days. 
Every con-goer ignored this state of the bathrooms too. The staff had to _find out on their own _that their bathrooms now are blessed
with what i can only imagine as literal shit pentagrams covered in puke and diapers.
Nobody cared enough to even tell the fucking staff. Why even bother asking anyone to stop at this point ? 

Next time, just tell the staff to put plastic wrap across all hotel surfaces and replace all chairs with these plastic garden ones and there is no problem with the furry community.
Embrace the degeneracy fully and Sodom can meet Gomorrah and the walls are squeaky clean afterwards. God can cry in peace. 
Just dont ever expect to have another fur-con without shit on the walls. These are unholy places and these are their demonic sigils.
The fur demons must clearly be summoned per puke-covered-shit-pentagram and no nagging by the administration will stop them from
turning the bathrooms into what sounds like a small chamber of the unholy church of the oddly-poop-focused-antichrist. 

Fur-con admins will need to adapt to that and make the bathrooms furry/demon proof or perish together with their cons.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 6, 2022)

Bananadana said:


> "Getting a little drunk and partying has never been something we wanted to limit, but this year there were reports of _excessive cases_ of vomit left unreported and found by hotel staff in public bathrooms."
> 
> "We received reports of multiple occurrences of feces on public restroom walls and private room bathrooms in a manner _that is inconsistent with illness or accidents._"
> 
> ...


I awai the pillars of salt.


----------



## Good Time Dragon (Apr 6, 2022)

Cum pizza guy is still clinging to relevancy and the one gimmick he has, btw. (Would archive, but can't get the site to load.)


----------



## Markass the Worst (Apr 6, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Bullyable Koor 🔙 TFF on Twitter: "The cool aspect about union activi…
> 
> 
> archived 6 Apr 2022 02:36:46 UTC
> ...


Has this retard ever considered at any point the only rational response is "don't cum on pizza you fucking degenerate?"


----------



## Pastel (Apr 6, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Bullyable Koor 🔙 TFF on Twitter: "The cool aspect about union activi…
> 
> 
> archived 6 Apr 2022 02:36:46 UTC
> ...


Wow, Koor is really falling off the sanity wagon, ain't he? Not only does he draw furry porn so bizarre that many furries recoil, but from what I gathered, he's basically saying "Stop laughing at coom-pizza guy! How can we laugh when furries aren't unionized?!" Where do these ideas even come from? Strange man, that one.
Whatever, yet another example of a porn artist talking "politics" and general nonsense. I sense that most of his customers will go elsewhere, to another artist who won't yammer their ear off with estranged dribble.


----------



## Pickle Built (Apr 7, 2022)

Pastel said:


> I sense that most of his customers will go elsewhere, to another artist who won't yammer their ear off with estranged dribble.


It's gay furry porn; I'm not sure that the guys who are degenerate enough to pay for that nonsense care about the artist being a weirdo?


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 7, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Bullyable Koor 🔙 TFF on Twitter: "The cool aspect about union activi…
> 
> 
> archived 6 Apr 2022 02:36:46 UTC
> ...


this is why i avoid twitter.


----------



## John Freeman (Apr 9, 2022)

Bananadana said:


> "Getting a little drunk and partying has never been something we wanted to limit, but this year there were reports of _excessive cases_ of vomit left unreported and found by hotel staff in public bathrooms."
> 
> "We received reports of multiple occurrences of feces on public restroom walls and private room bathrooms in a manner _that is inconsistent with illness or accidents._"
> 
> ...


Honestly its time to rip off the band-aid and just start hosting furry conventions in literal padded cells layered in Saran Wrap. We can refurnish a bunch of old mental asylums that were abandoned in like 1930 and let them shit up those places. The ethereal malevolent spirits won’t bother them as no decent ghost would ever stick around to watch a grown man shit himself intentionally before fucking another man who’s done the same.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 9, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> It seems like Motor City Fur Con was a complete shit show.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...


Does this mean furries can finally stop bitching about COVID.


Pastel said:


> Wow, Koor is really falling off the sanity wagon, ain't he? Not only does he draw furry porn so bizarre that many furries recoil, but from what I gathered, he's basically saying "Stop laughing at coom-pizza guy! How can we laugh when furries aren't unionized?!" Where do these ideas even come from? Strange man, that one.
> Whatever, yet another example of a porn artist talking "politics" and general nonsense. I sense that most of his customers will go elsewhere, to another artist who won't yammer their ear off with estranged dribble.


How does unionizing fix the fandom. The "fandom™" should be open to anyone who says I'm a furry and I like anthropomorphic Foxes. These people are clueless on everything.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 9, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> How does unionizing fix the fandom. The "fandom™" should be open to anyone who says I'm a furry and I like anthropomorphic Foxes. These people are clueless on everything.


If you want to be really cynical, "unionizing" would be the equivalent to the last step in the process of taking over a community. First they screech about gatekeeping, and once they have successfully invaded they start gatekeeping the original inhabitants.


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 9, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> If you want to be really cynical, "unionizing" would be the equivalent to the last step in the process of taking over a community. First they screech about gatekeeping, and once they have successfully invaded they start gatekeeping the original inhabitants.


Already happening. It's not an official 'union' with a closed shop, but it's happening.

It's no longer like was said above 'do you like anthro foxes' but now it's 'are you woke enough to be in the club' too.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 9, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> If you want to be really cynical, "unionizing" would be the equivalent to the last step in the process of taking over a community. First they screech about gatekeeping, and once they have successfully invaded they start gatekeeping the original inhabitants.


I mean the thing is what stops me from drawing an anthro fox and creating my own con. They don't own the community anymore then I can.


Mikoyan said:


> Already happening. It's not an official 'union' with a closed shop, but it's happening.
> 
> It's no longer like was said above 'do you like anthro foxes' but now it's 'are you woke enough to be in the club' too.


Agreed but the issue with that what stops alt furry. Sure they can get our discord and twitch and Twitter accounts banned. But they can't stop the inevitable.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 10, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Sure they can get our discord and twitch and Twitter accounts banned.


What do you mean "our"?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 10, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> What do you mean "our"?


C'mon, you know as well as everybody else that Animal Control's readership is 50% rubbernecking hecklers and 50% bitter furries.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> C'mon, you know as well as everybody else that Animal Control's readership is 50% rubbernecking hecklers and 50% bitter furries.


But “alt-furrys” though?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 10, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> But “alt-furrys” though?


Sure. If I were an alt-right furry (which is what that term means), I'd be _bitter_ about how the fandom treats  "me and mine", to use a Jim Sterling expression.

Alt-furries are a completely different data set of retardation to what this thread is meant to document, though.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 10, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> our discord and twitch and Twitter accounts banned.


You can't just leave us in the dark, what _do _you mean _our_? Sure Animal Control is mostly furries with some non-furries but to call this entire subforum Alt-Furries? This subforum is literally the most "politically diverse", for lack of better descriptors, subforum on this website, and there are quite a bit of furries who have threads here who can only be described as alt-furries. we don't talk about the threads CIA Nigger made.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 10, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> we don't talk about the threads CIA Nigger made.


I keep forgetting that a plane fucker made some of the more successful threads here. 
It’s still funny.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 10, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> I keep forgetting that a plane fucker made some of the more successful threads here.
> It’s still funny.


I hold on to a personal theory of mine that CIA Nigger intentionally created a bunch of threads on vocal leftist furries not for Byuu to fake suicide or because the people are particularly interesting, but for a furry with (arguably) less impact than Byuu to pull some stupid bullshit. I say arguably as furries _will _inevitably know if a popular furry passes away, and we all have seen what happens when a furry-adjacent person suicide's (or fakes suicide and vanishes from the net), and if a furry commits suicide and the blame is put on this website, furries everywhere will try to hunt down every online presence of every furry who even as much as participated in the thread.


----------



## billydero (Apr 10, 2022)

Saw this a ways back… Sue Deer, who got a pity fuck guest of honor spot at this years Anthrocon, has decided to spend some of her sheckles on printing a hardcover collection of her long forgotten comic:




I think she’s going to be very, very disappointed in how low the sales of this monster are going to be. Like anyone wants to blow about 60 bucks on a dead tree edition that they’re going to have to find a home for in about five years when they move.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Apr 11, 2022)

Teaser from a larger leak. No screenies due to the way we got this (spearphished a thick as mince director!)

As usual, Confuzzled. The UK's premier being shitty to each other event and dogfucking extravaganza

Jez Smith (Ceil Fox): Private members event, we can do basically anything we like.
Lev: Not to chat but yes as a Private event we can make up our own rules. I dont believe this falls into any discrimination category
Orona: plus dirt-poor furries can't sue us either way so
Dr Sierus: We can discriminate any way we like if we say its on public health grounds
Orona: we could even ban niggers and pakis we just have to use rule one
Dr Sierus: If we banned disabled furs there'd be a huge drop in medical team workload, public health is a good justification
Lev: yeah this is what I thought but I couldn't find the words thanks
Matt Lion: Discrimination (legally) is being disproportionate against a protected characteristic. Even a private event cannot do that. Requiring a vaccination or a GP approved exemption is not that.
Fruitloop Batty: Its not discrimination its safeguarding attendees & ourselves as far as I'm concerned
Matt Lion: And even then there's permissible things
Orona: again just ban disabled furs
Orona: if they can't have the jab they should be locked in their homes for their own safety
Rallicat: There is an established policy for handling the equality act if need be.
Orona: we have there money anyway no refunds they cant do shit ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

And here's a free one from a directors private chat

Rallicat: There is no real reason to care about anyone who pays for less than supersponsor.
Orona: i couldnt give a fuck about attendees anyway ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Older conversation relating to some drama involving Cosmo (the snow leopard furfag?)

Rallicat: Cosmo specifically has revealed far too much. it would kill the con if anyone actually believed him.
Rallicat: We need to fight back hard. Discredit and destroy.
Orona: i know his ex
Orona: a few animalz bans will make meet leads fall into line
Rallicat: If need be we can arrange bans through the convention and circulate details privately via individual staff members. For deniability.
Rallicat: Nobody needs to know that you can't ban people and the rules are purposely ambiguous.
Rallicat: Do what you need to do but keep the con squeaky clean.
Orona: his ex hates him and says he guilted him into sex at the last con + is well known, he wants revenge.
Rallicat: How many meets are run by Confuzzled staff? We control Manchester, that's Cosmo's biggest local. Could we apply pressure there?
Orona: absolutely


More to come including Furcation leaks related to their 30something events lead "Ulfer Wolfy" (Dodger Husky) fucking kids & the con chair covering for him.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 11, 2022)

Greywolf said:


> Teaser from a larger leak. No screenies due to the way we got this (spearphished a thick as mince director!)
> 
> As usual, Confuzzled. The UK's premier being shitty to each other event and dogfucking extravaganza
> 
> ...


If you don't have screenshots or archives, you don't have proof that any of this occurred. Come back with tangible evidence.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 11, 2022)

Greywolf said:


> Teaser from a larger leak. No screenies due to the way we got this (spearphished a thick as mince director!)
> 
> As usual, Confuzzled. The UK's premier being shitty to each other event and dogfucking extravaganza
> 
> ...





Greywolf said:


> View attachment 3167908
> View attachment 3167910


I would like to know how you were able to get any of this information.


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2022)

You can easily edit the html for Telegram exports, some of this kind of thing is hard to judge. There's more reliable ways on telegram to save messages like that.
That said, some of the things being said there just sound like grounds for any con to kick you from the chat, so it's definitely hard to believe.

The Cosmo stuff just sounds like cartoon-villain tier gayops. I'm pretty sure the most that came from that was someone sending DMCA's to his Flickr pretending to Confuzzled, when it turns out it wasn't and Cfz made a decent statement about it. Then he ended up getting some odd guy in his emails.


Spoiler











I've always heard rumors of the turf war between certain UK cons but I haven't bothered to look far into it. This just seems weirdly over the top. If it's real then it's fucking hilarious because the way they say things like "We control Manchester" sounds just like a furry Mafia.


----------



## D.Va (Apr 11, 2022)

uhhhhhh, confuzzled based? how many other cons drop-kick tranny niggers at the door? none, that's what.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 11, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> It seems like Motor City Fur Con was a complete shit show.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> ...


Diapers and feces everywhere, like RainFurrest 2015 reloaded. I'm guessing the hotel cleaning staff will suffer PTSD.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Apr 11, 2022)

billydero said:


> Saw this a ways back… Sue Deer, who got a pity fuck guest of honor spot at this years Anthrocon, has decided to spend some of her sheckles on printing a hardcover collection of her long forgotten comic:


That seems like something Jim Groat would do with Red Shetland, imagining he was going to make bank.   When she was announced at AC two years ago, there was a collective "who?".  It's one thing for some scifi or fantasy author, but someone who made a comic strip about their lives, 20 years ago, just with anthros, doesn't exactly resonate with the current crop of kids.


----------



## The Atlantic Ocean (Apr 11, 2022)

Greywolf said:


> Rallicat: Cosmo specifically has revealed far too much. it would kill the con if anyone actually believed him.
> Rallicat: We need to fight back hard. Discredit and destroy.
> Orona: i know his ex
> Orona: a few animalz bans will make meet leads fall into line
> ...



A little illustration: ‘Animalz’ is the name of one of the Manchester pup hood nights, so the punishment supposedly in mind is that people won’t be allowed to encounter a group of older men in fetish gear while second-rate dance music plays in the background.

I think we might have a peep at what Rallicat and Orona look like:



Spoiler: Pics



Rallicat:





(https://archive.ph/xolqG)

Orona:





(https://archive.ph/vUznE)


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 11, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> A little illustration: ‘Animalz’ is the name of one of the Manchester pup hood nights, so the punishment supposedly in mind is that people won’t be allowed to encounter a group of older men in fetish gear while second-rate dance music plays in the background.
> 
> I think we might have a peep at what Rallicat and Orona look like:
> 
> ...


Never thought I'd say a pup hood would improve someone's looks, but here we are.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Apr 11, 2022)

Poking around this thread, I took a look at Anthrocon's website because they seem to generally have their act together relative to other cons. Regarding their minors attending, their policy is:

"Anyone who is under the age of 18 years at any time during the convention must present a signed and notarized parental permission form unless accompanied by a parent or able to produce evidence of legal emancipation. There are no exceptions."

Which is kind of wild. I've never heard of any sort of event requiring notarized permission. It makes sense why they require it, but what lunatic parent goes to a notary public to sign their 'I promise that  really couldn't care less if my kid gets molested' form


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 11, 2022)

Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> Poking around this thread, I took a look at Anthrocon's website because they seem to generally have their act together relative to other cons. Regarding their minors attending, their policy is:
> 
> "Anyone who is under the age of 18 years at any time during the convention must present a signed and notarized parental permission form unless accompanied by a parent or able to produce evidence of legal emancipation. There are no exceptions."
> 
> Which is kind of wild. I've never heard of any sort of event requiring notarized permission. It makes sense why they require it, but what lunatic parent goes to a notary public to sign their 'I promise that  really couldn't care less if my kid gets molested' form


I think that's what people in legal circles call "covering their asses".

No one is going to bring notarized paperwork and there are very few emancipated teens out there, so they _have_ to bring their parents or wait until they turn 18. The upshot is that it reduces the con's liability for no additional cost to the con. It shifts the burden of proof to the attendee.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 11, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> A little illustration: ‘Animalz’ is the name of one of the Manchester pup hood nights, so the punishment supposedly in mind is that people won’t be allowed to encounter a group of older men in fetish gear while second-rate dance music plays in the background.
> 
> I think we might ha peep at what Rolallicat  and Orona look like:
> 
> ...


I should be surprised but I am totally not surprised that their whole vaccine pass nonsense is about trying to keep nig nigs and pakis from going to cons.

I bet you anything these people are the types who in 2020 were BLM/Acab/1312 on their bios but irl or in private chats it's nigger this and nigger that.


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 11, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think that's what people in legal circles call "covering their asses".
> 
> No one is going to bring notarized paperwork and there are very few emancipated teens out there, so they _have_ to bring their parents or wait until they turn 18. The upshot is that it reduces the con's liability for no additional cost to the con. It shifts the burden of proof to the attendee.


I've been told it has happened that someone shows up with paperwork but it's vanishingly rare. It's probably intended to keep unmanaged kids out and it does it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 11, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> I've been told it has happened that someone shows up with paperwork but it's vanishingly rare. It's probably intended to keep unmanaged kids out and it does it.


My point exactly. Allowing unsupervised minors at a furry convention is just _asking_ for trouble. If they have the paperwork, they're essentially just another guest and it makes it easier for the con to wriggle out of any minor-related trouble.

Of course, this might be more for shenanigans at the hotel/afterparties. As I mentioned earlier, the issues aren't usually at the convention floor. The bathrooms might end up trashed but from what I hear from friends who work at convention venues that's fairly common for entertainment/fandom conventions in general. Either way, convention security can be lax but a few extreme degenerates aside (looking at you, diaperfurs) most con drama happens when people leave the con itself. Even for Rainfurrest, mythical as it is in the annals of disastrous conventions, _a lot_ of the fuckups happened after-hours at the hotel, outside the convention rooms themselves.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 12, 2022)

Greywolf said:


> View attachment 3167908
> View attachment 3167910


It's just fookin Limeys trying to act posh.


----------



## billydero (Apr 12, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> That seems like something Jim Groat would do with Red Shetland, imagining he was going to make bank.


Exactly, and I seem to recall (or I’m under the impression anyways) that Sue was a lot more Groat-adjacent back when it was ok to be a conservative furry. For whatever that is worth.

Another impression I have is that old furry artists like her with comic strips seemed to think, back in the day, that if you just got your boring comic online that in No time at all someone from a big newspaper or United Features Syndicate would ‘discover’ you and oh boy, your comic would be on hundreds of papers and the money would roll in. I think this hardback ‘retrospective’ is just part of that fantasy.

Yeah, I can’t see any modern day furries giving a shit about her, but she really seems to try hard to be ‘with it’ with the kids on Twitter, being woke and all that…


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 12, 2022)

billydero said:


> Exactly, and I seem to recall (or I’m under the impression anyways) that Sue was a lot more Groat-adjacent back when it was ok to be a conservative furry. For whatever that is worth.
> 
> Another impression I have is that old furry artists like her with comic strips seemed to think, back in the day, that if you just got your boring comic online that in No time at all someone from a big newspaper or United Features Syndicate would ‘discover’ you and oh boy, your comic would be on hundreds of papers and the money would roll in. I think this hardback ‘retrospective’ is just part of that fantasy.
> 
> Yeah, I can’t see any modern day furries giving a shit about her, but she really seems to try hard to be ‘with it’ with the kids on Twitter, being woke and all that…


It's better seeing a boring style comic with decent artwork put out than the diaper fetish shite that furries throw all over FA and that's not even mentioning the disgusting vore, unbirthing, micro/macro cock stuffing or any other disgusting artwork that would make any normal person heave when they have the misfortune of coming across it.


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Sure. If I were an alt-right furry (which is what that term means), I'd be _bitter_ about how the fandom treats "me and mine", to use a Jim Sterling expression.



Everything is just meaningless terminology thrown around by the terminally online. What is alt-right anyway? Just a reflexive attempt at a slur.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 16, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Everything is just meaningless terminology thrown around by the terminally online. What is alt-right anyway? Just a reflexive attempt at a slur.


Beats me. All I know is some retards claim to be it, other retards call other people it, and no one can really tell what's what. As far as I'm concerned it's all just tribalist bullshit.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 16, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Everything is just meaningless terminology thrown around by the terminally online. What is alt-right anyway? Just a reflexive attempt at a slur.


Alt right means anything they disagree with thus popularizing it.


Corn Flakes said:


> Beats me. All I know is some retards claim to be it, other retards call other people it, and no one can really tell what's what. As far as I'm concerned it's all just tribalist bullshit.


Basically this.


----------



## AndrossSavedMe (Apr 18, 2022)

This is TheCunningHusky, he wants to kill himself because he can't accept the reality that BronyCon ended and that he will never be a cartoon animal, he also goes on to explain that he wants to get laid but is afraid of getting someone pregnant, also they have to be female and 18 - 30.


			https://inkbunny.net/s/2678972
		



Spoiler


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 18, 2022)

AndrossSavedMe said:


> This is TheCunningHusky, he wants to kill himself because he can't accept the reality that BronyCon ended and that he will never be a cartoon animal, he also goes on to explain that he wants to get laid but is afraid of getting someone pregnant, also they have to be female and 18 - 30.
> 
> 
> https://inkbunny.net/s/2678972
> ...





Fuck St. Peter's cathedral and Gol Gumbaz, I want pone!


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 19, 2022)

AndrossSavedMe said:


> This is TheCunningHusky, he wants to kill himself because he can't accept the reality that BronyCon ended and that he will never be a cartoon animal, he also goes on to explain that he wants to get laid but is afraid of getting someone pregnant, also they have to be female and 18 - 30.
> 
> 
> https://inkbunny.net/s/2678972
> ...


This is a sad and cautionary tale of autism gone too far. To be fair MLP ended because it had a good run.


Desumorphine said:


> View attachment 3192701
> Fuck St. Peter's cathedral and Gol Gumbaz, I want pone!


I mean MLP definitely seems like a cult organization.


----------



## Strayserval (Apr 20, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Alt right means anything they disagree with thus popularizing it.
> 
> Basically this.


that is a lot of piss porn mixed with suicide vent art


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Apr 20, 2022)

tweet



Only 100 days left, apparently! Consider me  but I can't wait to see how it plays out. Really hoping they won't cancel it. Just imagine the potential autism


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 20, 2022)

This was one of the QRTs. I really hope this convention goes on, if only for the sheer amount of dumb takes and anger it will generate.



			https://archive.ph/dOz14


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Apr 20, 2022)

If Free Fur All bombs (regardless of reason), we'll probably get a repeat of the CCFC shitshow, which officially ended with the chairman having a hilarious meltdown (and earning his own KF thread for it).

If the event goes well, it's going to make everyone who complained about it look like an irrational asshole, and I fully expect at least one furry will chimp out hard enough that they made themselves a target, kind of like what happened when DeoTasDevil made threats to nazis that resulted in a convention shutting down.

Regardless of what happens, the Farms is going to have some delicious drama to discuss here in a few months, count on it.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Apr 21, 2022)

A little morsel of FWA pre-drama for you all, there's a babyfur panel being hosted. Feast your eyes on this wonderful wordcraft. 


Twitter / Archive 

You read that right, an adult themed panel called "Back To (Pre)School" 

And usually when cub connoisseurs congregate, there's always someone who disagrees. And what better way to disagree than with threats of violence? 


Twitter / Archive 

Of course in all likelihood it's just some sperg being edgy, but I'll be danmed if nothing lolworthy results either due to the threat or the panel itself. I'll be sure to be on the lookout


----------



## LUNEKO (Apr 21, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> A little morsel of FWA pre-drama for you all, there's a babyfur panel being hosted. Feast your eyes on this wonderful wordcraft.
> 
> View attachment 3201548
> Twitter / Archive
> ...


>Babyfur convention
good god
>The theme is "back to pre-school"
Holy shit
>18+ After Dark event


----------



## John Freeman (Apr 21, 2022)

AndrossSavedMe said:


> This is TheCunningHusky, he wants to kill himself because he can't accept the reality that BronyCon ended and that he will never be a cartoon animal, he also goes on to explain that he wants to get laid but is afraid of getting someone pregnant, also they have to be female and 18 - 30.
> 
> 
> https://inkbunny.net/s/2678972
> ...


Did this fucker just unironically suggest the churches, synagogues and mosques should be shut down nationwide, and the funds used to relaunch bronycon?

I also can’t get over how that unhinged rant and the sadboi suicide art is between urination and inflation art he presumably drew (upper left and right corners).


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 21, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> A little morsel of FWA pre-drama for you all, there's a babyfur panel being hosted. Feast your eyes on this wonderful wordcraft.
> 
> View attachment 3201548
> Twitter / Archive
> ...


12am-1am, in the middle of the night, “AD”, hosted in a private room, babyfur “_panel”………._

This is either going to be a degenerate fuck-fest the likes of which no housekeeper making $10/hr should be forced to clean up after, or a bunch of grown men in diapers awkwardly trying to make conversations while avoiding eye contact.


----------



## John Freeman (Apr 21, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> 12am-1am, in the middle of the night, “AD”, hosted in a private room, babyfur “_panel”………._
> 
> This is either going to be a degenerate fuck-fest the likes of which no housekeeper making $10/hr should be forced to clean up after, or a bunch of grown men in diapers awkwardly trying to make conversations while avoiding eye contact.


They’re going to have a fucking orgy. There is absolutely no doubt. What I’m curious to see is wether somebody decides to do something about it.


----------



## Jimjamjollyjee (Apr 21, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> A little morsel of FWA pre-drama for you all, there's a babyfur panel being hosted. Feast your eyes on this wonderful wordcraft.
> 
> View attachment 3201548
> Twitter / Archive
> ...


Holy shit. Jesus Christ.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 21, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> A little morsel of FWA pre-drama for you all, there's a babyfur panel being hosted. Feast your eyes on this wonderful wordcraft.
> 
> View attachment 3201548
> Twitter / Archive
> ...


Ahhh being inside a vbyfur room and panel I fully expect it to either be narcissistic furries whine about trans oppression in furry spaces and "little headspace" or the other side is its a sexual pup event that talks about diaper furs all things considered the closet pedo shit is true.


John Freeman said:


> They’re going to have a fucking orgy. There is absolutely no doubt. What I’m curious to see is wether somebody decides to do something about it.


It's not going to be an orgy if anything that panel is going to be a exploring your sexual fetishs and drunk diaper faggots.


LUNEKO said:


> >Babyfur convention
> good god
> >The theme is "back to pre-school"
> Holy shit
> ...


I would worry but then I realize most of these people are internet tough guys.


Jimjamjollyjee said:


> Holy shit. Jesus Christ.


Honestly that last guy was kind of edgy but yeah.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 21, 2022)

When a bunch of grown men in diapers having an orgy with each other is the BEST case scenario...


----------



## Fuggalope (Apr 21, 2022)

A mix of drunk diaper fags playing kids games and coloring in books, mixed with a bunch of autismo robots who somehow manage to be even more cringe.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 21, 2022)

AndrossSavedMe said:


> This is TheCunningHusky, he wants to kill himself because he can't accept the reality that BronyCon ended and that he will never be a cartoon animal, he also goes on to explain that he wants to get laid but is afraid of getting someone pregnant, also they have to be female and 18 - 30.
> 
> 
> https://inkbunny.net/s/2678972
> ...


This is amazing. Thank you.

The rest of this person's gallery is horrific, pissing dog porn, and I wish I hadn't clicked on it. But this _one specific entry_ is brilliant; classic autistic insanity.




LeChampion1992 said:


> It's not going to be an orgy if anything that panel is going to be a exploring your sexual fetishs and drunk diaper faggots.





MT Foxtrot said:


> When a bunch of grown men in diapers having an orgy with each other is the BEST case scenario...


From my time spent archiving Graeme Kelly and other babyfurs, it's _probably_ going to be a bunch of big fat men speaking in uwu and changing each other's diapers.

That's how babyfurs have orgies. Because sex gets in the way of all the hot diaper-changing action.


-edit- Here's some other stuff from CunningHusky's gallery. I'm not going to archive the whole thing, and I can assure you this is going to incredibly NSFW.



Spoiler: Replies to his Bronycon suicide manifesto










Spoiler: Gallery screenshot, random pics VERY NSFW






Spoiler: nsfw





Suspicious green fruit...?









Spoiler: ANOTHER suicide manifesto, with full NSFW version of his suicide drawing






Spoiler: NSFW hanging pissing furry







“A Misguided and Empty Mutt's Diary”

Misguidense
I was born, thrusted upon two humans who decided to have children, thinking it would improve their lives and make them happy. One of these two humans was my father, an atheist, the other was my mother, a christian. Growing up, I was homeschooled and attended Sunday school every week. Although I didn't get to experience a lot of awesome, iconic things growing up and was only drip-fed insignificant e-rated things, all the while having to listen to the two different humans who conceived me scream at each other almost all the time, I was still high on life, I thought nothing could ever go wrong, that God would always see us through and that the concept of family was something to be cherished, maintained and fought for.

What should’ve been a full eye-opener
It was late 2010, my mother had broke the news to me and my sibling that my father was leaving and that they were divorcing. I was of course distraught at first, but still being a relatively positive individual, I had garnered hope that my father would soon return after taking some time out away from the house to cool off, instead, he would end up getting with another woman, when he broke the news that he was doing so one night, all of my hope and will to live swept out of me and I cried in my room for hours until my face was white. At first, my mother comforted me, but when I sensibly and figuratively blamed God by saying he was a neglectful and horrible Individual for letting this situation happen, she did a complete 180 and berated and condescended to me for taking that stance, so from then on, I was essentially all alone. It didn't help matters that I had to start real school right around the time this all begun, it made me think school was a “prison”. By the time 2013 rolled around, My father moved across town to a new house with his new mate. I was done, I wanted to die. I of course hated God and still do, but I also developed a hatred for the concept of remarrying, individuals who have sex with more than one mate in their lifetime, as well as step parents, which in turn would make me hate my father for many years and make me think my mother was the “victim”.

A gifted distraction
Going through school, I was a broken depressed mess, I thought about ending my life frequently, everything I thought I knew was gone and I had nothing to look forward to but more of what I thought was “prison”. One fateful day in 2013 during one of my visits to my father's house, I stumbled across this show named “My Little Pony Friendship is Magic” I became devoted to the show and soon joined the Brony fandom and from that point on, I had belonging, I had purpose, I had a reason to live once again, I was saved. Over the coming years, I powered through the rest of school, started a slightly successful Brony reaction channel and got to go to three BronyCons. I was high on life once again and thought nothing could ever go wrong.

Consequences
I had made many good friends through the Brony fandom. My views on family and relationships along with my hatred for anyone who tried to sabotage that very concept had remained the same throughout my time in the Brony fandom, little would I know, this would come at a cost, a great cost. On another fateful day in late 2018, I found myself in a situation where I was doing something I shouldn't have, I had a wonderful friend at the time who still stuck by me and helped me to correct my wrongdoings, not long after by coincidence, he had mentioned that he had lost his virginity to the previous mate he had before he had met his current one at the time. Me being the way I was at the time, I was of course devastated and I told him that I did not believe it was right for a person to have more than one intimate partner in their lifetime. He rightfully got angry and offended at what I had said, especially after he had literally just helped me big time, the friendship ended shortly after and when another close friend of mine at the time who was in the same circle heard about how I had acted, he cut ties with me as well. Unfortunately, instead of learning for this, this only fueled my hatred for remarried people and step parents even further.

Emptiness
It was a tail end of 2019, BronyCon and My Little Pony Friendship is Magic had come to a close, it was bittersweet, but I was confident that everything was still going to be okay. 2020 - 2021, the world has now also come to a close, I was then left to do nothing but ponder in my own thoughts. Over this long period, I had come to an epiphany, an eye opener that I should have had many years ago. I was a mistake, everything I had thought and done was wrong. God does not love or care about us, which is why he lets the most horrendous things happen to us. If one wishes to have sex with more than one partner in their lifetime, it is not an evil or negative thing, sex has nothing to do with love or starting a family because love and family do not exist. Two individuals are not naturally designed to be together forever,  otherwise they would never need to break up, everyone is meant to be independent and child free. Being a parent is not a natural or good thing, it will only cost and drag you down in life, my poor father had to learn that the hard way when not using condoms with my mother. I of course do not hate my father anymore and feel horrible for how I've treated him in the past for simply moving on and having his own personal life away from the biggest mistake he had made, which is me. My mother, whom I thought was the “victim”, who still believes in love and family, who still believes that my father “abandoned” me and my sibling and who still believes I'm a bad person for rightfully hating God, she can go fuck herself. School was never “prison”, it was a place that taught me many useful things and helped me get good jobs. I have to live with the fact now that in hindsight, I was never the “hero”, I'm just a failed abortion who ruined so many things for himself, all because I believed in love and family. My Little Pony Friendship is Magic and the Brony fandom were merely a distraction from that truth. If not outright aborted, I should have been given up for adoption and raised in an orphanage, at least then I would have had to work for every nice thing I have and I would have likely gotten to go to real school from kindergarten, I should have never been given anything growing up, not even praise. Here I stand now, a high-income, everything I could have ever wanted growing up in my non-childhood, yet now I'm miserable and overwhelmed with guilt. My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, BronyCon and the golden era of the Brony fandom have come and gone, I am still a Brony, that is something I will take to my grave, but I am out of a distraction now. I can't live with myself anymore, I'm done, I'm just a misguided, empty, stupid mutt.
I don't belong on this Earth.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 21, 2022)

>>That's how babyfurs have orgies. Because sex gets in the way of all the hot diaper-changing action.

Blech. I feel for the housekeeping staff. Whatever they're paying them, it's not enough to deal with THAT.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 22, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> >>That's how babyfurs have orgies. Because sex gets in the way of all the hot diaper-changing action.
> 
> Blech. I feel for the housekeeping staff. Whatever they're paying them, it's not enough to deal with THAT.





Spoiler: Example



From the GK thread; cap of a longer video. Bear in mind, this stuff was posted to a public Twitter account, by employees of a prominent babyfur diaper manufacturing company:


Spoiler: nsfw diaper orgy




(it's PUBLIC RELATIONS!)


There's also pissing, shitting, fucking stuffed animals and assorted baby toys, and masturbating with, on top of, or onto diapers.

"Actual" sex will probably occur at some point, but with babyfurs, it seems like mostly an afterthought.*


Spoiler: *



unless you're Pamperchu and you have an unattended Mexican child locked in your house.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 22, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Spoiler: Example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah babyfurs seem like a giant group of homosexual pre troons and judging by the room it smells like sweat, baby powder, and slight stake urine. Looking at those people you can tell they're so hopelessly horny that they're dead inside.


----------



## moocow (Apr 23, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> judging by the room it smells like sweat, baby powder, and slight stake urine.


Don't forget shit. I guarantee at least one participant shit his diaper and at least one other participant gleefully leapt at the opportunity to change it.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 23, 2022)

moocow said:


> Don't forget shit. I guarantee at least one participant shit his diaper and at least one other participant gleefully leapt at the opportunity to change it.


Without going into TMI that type of action at least when I was going to those cons was still looked down upon but remember the last time I was that close to furry and babyfurs was the year of 2020 so a lot could have changed and seeing how the fandoms degraded maybe. But at least as of 2020 it was piss as shitting yourself is looked down upon.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 23, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Without going into TMI that type of action at least when I was going to those cons was still looked down upon but remember the last time I was that close to furry and babyfurs was the year of 2020 so a lot could have changed and seeing how the fandoms degraded maybe. But at least as of 2020 it was piss as shitting yourself is looked down upon.


“We can accept you pissing yourself, dressing like a toddler and pretending to be a baby in public spaces, but _shitting!?   _Oh my heavens no!!   What are we, animals?”

-furries, probably.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 23, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> “We can accept you pissing yourself, dressing like a toddler and pretending to be a baby in public spaces, but _shitting!?   _Oh my heavens no!!   What are we, animals?”
> 
> -furries, probably.


I mean that's exactly how the babyfurs feel about their fetish if you think about it.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 23, 2022)

It's unrelated to the discussion at hand, but it turns out that someone has been running a grift under some generic "Furry Fandom" convention that has been advertised as running alongside most large conventions.



https://twitter.com/BuddyGoodboyEsq/status/1516922437044219904 / https://archive.ph/KNQVK archive


----------



## sex haver (Apr 23, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> It's unrelated to the discussion at hand, but it turns out that someone has been running a grift under some generic "Furry Fandom" convention that has been advertised as running alongside most large conventions.
> View attachment 3209655
> https://twitter.com/BuddyGoodboyEsq/status/1516922437044219904 / https://archive.ph/KNQVK archive



Man, this is a weird one all around.

One of the replies pointed out that this event, whatever it may be, is being run by Drawponies of brony fandom infamy after switching to a furry alias. A quick recap for those not involved in that fandom: he was a very famous brony artist, self-labeled as a "professional", who eventually got busted for tracing art from the MLP show for paid commissions/streams and so was pretty much shunned forever. A quick search of his power words, Jeffery Wacaster, confirms that it is the same name that used to be behind Drawponies.




(Tweet | Archive)

He's also apparently hiding this "business" now, as both thefurryfandom.co and furryswap.com now redirect to unrelated things post-callout. thefurryfandom goes to a bizarre YouTube page with dozens of old videos uploaded the day after the callout, and furryswap goes to a Dogecoin website.

Last but not least, he's now purged everything related to whatever this event is and is now alleging that his account was "hacked" by someone named "Crowley".




(Archive)

Just... weird. No idea what the grift is supposed to be, but he really doesn't like that it was called out, and given his history I'm sure it's something shady.


----------



## Robin Yad (Apr 24, 2022)

Manedwolfy (of pizza-cum infamy) finds another reason to hold a convention bukake party:





( link / archive )


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 24, 2022)

I wonder if this idiot will pull a Nitro and run off with the money.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 24, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> I wonder if this idiot will pull a Nitro and run off with the money.


This would be my suspicion. There’s nothing to indicate that the money will get to its intended recipient.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Apr 24, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> I wonder if this idiot will pull a Nitro and run off with the money.


To be completely fair to Nitro, he TECHNICALLY didn't pocket the money, he used it to partially pay back the hotel in an attempt to lessen some of the debt he racked up, then threw the rest of his staff and guests under the bus with a "none of you are getting comped despite me promising otherwise"

Anyways, considering the pizza guy is hosting this "event" in a Presidential Suite at the hotel (and I'm 99.9% sure he didn't run this event past the hotel or the convention's staff beforehand), I predict one of three things will happen:
-There's little to no money donated to charity because most of the donations went to pay for the expensive room and/or damages. FWA's site says basic rooms cost $180-200 a night (with the convention rate), so I imagine a presidential suite will easily cost several times that price.
-Hotel or convention staff end the party early and the guy keeps the money, probably giving some excuse of "we technically didn't have an event so therefore there was no money raised". A reminder that the guy was banned from the hotel for his pizza stunt at BLFC, so I can see easily see hotel staff preemptively ending the event early.
-The party goes smoothly without any issues and money does get donated to charity. I expect that there will still be a discrepancy between what was claimed to be donated and what the charity actually received and people will whine and bitch they didn't donate enough.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 24, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> To be completely fair to Nitro, he TECHNICALLY didn't pocket the money, he used it to partially pay back the hotel in an attempt to lessen some of the debt he racked up, then threw the rest of his staff and guests under the bus with a "none of you are getting comped despite me promising otherwise"
> 
> Anyways, considering the pizza guy is hosting this "event" in a Presidential Suite at the hotel (and I'm 99.9% sure he didn't run this event past the hotel or the convention's staff beforehand), I predict one of three things will happen:
> -There's little to no money donated to charity because most of the donations went to pay for the expensive room and/or damages. FWA's site says basic rooms cost $180-200 a night (with the convention rate), so I imagine a presidential suite will easily cost several times that price.
> ...


I'm hoping for 3 because I don't like to cheer against charity, but I'm sure 2 will happen.

Either way, there should be some fun drama to follow. Furries trying to legimitize their degeneracy is always amusing to watch.


----------



## aoaoaoa (Apr 24, 2022)

https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1518296630859952128 // https://archive.ph/qf0r8




https://twitter.com/EmmaWerewuff/status/1518311486086594565 // https://archive.ph/P1OE7


----------



## Lion (Apr 24, 2022)

all his replies that aren’t cum related sound like they came from google translate.


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 24, 2022)

The Vicar said:


> Manedwolfy (of pizza-cum infamy) finds another reason to hold a convention bukake party:
> 
> View attachment 3212387
> 
> ( link / archive )


You'd think even Twitter would take the hint as some stage that he gets off on the negative press.


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 24, 2022)

Clout is a hell of a drug. But add cum brain and a furry to the mix and you get Johnwolf. I hope he never changes, I'm enjoying his stupidity.


----------



## kittyfucker (Apr 24, 2022)

aoaoaoa said:


> [ cancerposting ]


stage 1 melanoma 
_
"Prognosis for Stage 1 Melanoma: *With appropriate treatment, Stage I melanoma is highly curable*. There is low risk for recurrence or metastasis. The 5-year survival rate as of 2018 for local melanoma, including Stage I, is 98.4%."_


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 24, 2022)

The Vicar said:


> Manedwolfy (of pizza-cum infamy) finds another reason to hold a convention bukake party:
> 
> View attachment 3212387
> 
> ( link / archive )


“Bartender”
(Themed drinks)

The theme is cum, what fucking drinks is this ass hole serving that are in line with that theme?
“Here’s your JizzTini sir, and a CumCoolada for the sparkle-dog.”

On a side note, the more he pisses off other furries the more I start to think he’s funny, a disgusting kind of funny that I don’t want to get close to, but funny.


----------



## Archeops (Apr 24, 2022)

kittyfucker said:


> stage 1 melanoma
> 
> _"Prognosis for Stage 1 Melanoma: *With appropriate treatment, Stage I melanoma is highly curable*. There is low risk for recurrence or metastasis. The 5-year survival rate as of 2018 for local melanoma, including Stage I, is 98.4%."_


Seeing as how they're, you know, a furry they'd probably prefer to pay for commissions featuring their fetish du jour than to spend it on the proper treatment.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Apr 25, 2022)

The Vicar said:


> Manedwolfy (of pizza-cum infamy) finds another reason to hold a convention bukake party:
> 
> View attachment 3212387
> 
> ( link / archive )


I hope the donations do help find a cure, because that post tweet gave me cancer.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Apr 25, 2022)

An update on the Corgi Events / AEIOU situation.

It seems that the dissolution of Corgi Events and the formation of AEIOU may have been just a clever ruse, as it seems that Treble may still be running the whole thing:


And became agitated when it was mentioned::



Meanwhile it seems that someone has snagged the previous con chair's Twitter handle, and is using it as a callout page: 

(More on Bubbles Fennec / Koi Vixen: Tor | Clearweb )

Which may have sparked the creation of this account calling out her ex husband "TheBryantFox" (More on TheBryantFox: Tor | Clearweb )

(which was later deleted)

Which led to him having a spergout on his privated Twitter page:


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 25, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> “Bartender”
> (Themed drinks)
> 
> The theme is cum, what fucking drinks is this ass hole serving that are in line with that theme?
> ...


Sex themed drink names aren't a rarity. There's even 'dare' drinks like alligator jizz (which is just straight Midori and coconut milk. Bottoms up!) but given that the host has all the subtlety of a napalm enema, you may not actually be far off.


----------



## billydero (Apr 25, 2022)

Ran across these today:







And the furry grift goes on…


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 25, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> It's unrelated to the discussion at hand, but it turns out that someone has been running a grift under some generic "Furry Fandom" convention that has been advertised as running alongside most large conventions.
> View attachment 3209655
> https://twitter.com/BuddyGoodboyEsq/status/1516922437044219904 / https://archive.ph/KNQVK archive





billydero said:


> Ran across these today:
> 
> View attachment 3215462
> 
> ...


These two things sound related, and it seems they are.

furryswap.com, the ostensible site for all this, has already been moved on to Dogecoin traders. Patch, unlike a newbie Kiwiposter, knows how to archive his shit.

If this wasn't a straight scam it would've been fun to watch. There's literally nothing stopping you from doing this if you can get the space, and people are continually assmad about 'curated' dealers' rooms.

ETA something pretty funny. So I looked up the guy doing this:




Okay, sure. That would be him, right? So take a peek for intel and....




"I WAS HAAAAACKED."


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 25, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> These two things sound related, and it seems they are.
> 
> furryswap.com, the ostensible site for all this, has already been moved on to Dogecoin traders. Patch, unlike a newbie Kiwiposter, knows how to archive his shit.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Their art is the stuff of nightmares


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 25, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Spoiler: Their art is the stuff of nightmares
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216414


...really? I have seen and even reuploaded actually Horrifying stuff in this thread.
This picture is barely anything.


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 25, 2022)

Fat furries are gross but everywhere, I'm immune. Make it be eating it's own shit or something then I'm in horror town.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 25, 2022)

Does this Drawponies post fake suicide posts when the going gets tough?


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 25, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> An update on the Corgi Events / AEIOU situation.
> 
> It seems that the dissolution of Corgi Events and the formation of AEIOU may have been just a clever ruse, as it seems that Treble may still be running the whole thing:
> View attachment 3214476
> ...


Now he's hiding behind his daughter.


----------



## John Freeman (Apr 25, 2022)

aoaoaoa said:


> View attachment 3212806
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1518296630859952128 // https://archive.ph/qf0r8
> 
> View attachment 3212811
> https://twitter.com/EmmaWerewuff/status/1518311486086594565 // https://archive.ph/P1OE7


This is fucking horrible, and I agree with pleo, but using “stage 1 melanoma” to legitimize your opinion is retarded. I had melanoma in 9th grade and had that shit removed with like a three hour surgery I was awake for. It’s like saying “AIDS is bad. I should know, I have mild herpes that flairs up once every 26 months”.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 26, 2022)

Phrases that have never before been uttered in history:  "We are no longer going to cum for cancer."  "There will be other activities and events to raise money for the charity instead that will not be done through cumming."


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 26, 2022)

Realhat said:


> View attachment 3218604
> Phrases that have never before been uttered in history:  "We are no longer going to cum for cancer."  "There will be other activities and events to raise money for the charity instead that will not be done through cumming."


How retarded is this guy? If there was an award for the biggest moron on the planet, I am sure he'd win it.


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 26, 2022)

Apparently neither the Testicular Cancer Society nor Testicular Cancer Foundation were aware of what John is planning and one has disavowed it as it violates their code of conduct.





			https://archive.ph/tUUQP


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Apr 26, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Apparently neither the Testicular Cancer Society nor Testicular Cancer Foundation were aware of what John is planning and one has disavowed it as it violates their code of conduct.
> 
> View attachment 3220670View attachment 3220671
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm just glad people finally have the balls to collectively tell this guy to fuck off already. The fact that actual organizations are doing it now makes this way funnier.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 27, 2022)

The Vicar said:


> Manedwolfy (of pizza-cum infamy) finds another reason to hold a convention bukake party:
> 
> View attachment 3212387
> 
> ( link / archive )


Imagine signing up to DJ for this fucking thing


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Apr 27, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 27, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Lol
> View attachment 3225108


Sorry, buddy. Pretty sure Elon wants actual flesh-and-blood catgirls, not some fat guy in a mangled shag carpet.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Apr 27, 2022)

Furry Weekend Atlanta has, for a while, had their Covid-19 policy posted on their site. Probably not many people have paid attention to it.

Tomorrow, they are supposed to announce their mask requirements "following the latest guidance from the CDC." As of this moment, the CDC lists Fulton County, GA as "low", and is not recommending masks. Note the CDC only recommends indoor masking for "high".

Prepare yourselves, the shit is going to hit the fan tomorrow when they announce there's no mask requirement.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 27, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Furry Weekend Atlanta has, for a while, had their Covid-19 policy posted on their site. Probably not many people have paid attention to it.
> 
> Tomorrow, they are supposed to announce their mask requirements "following the latest guidance from the CDC." As of this moment, the CDC lists Fulton County, GA as "low", and is not recommending masks. Note the CDC only recommends indoor masking for "high".
> 
> Prepare yourselves, the shit is going to hit the fan tomorrow when they announce there's no mask requirement.


and the funniest part is that furries are _still _going to go this convention and talk about how they're going to go next year regardless if there's a mask requirement or not since furries are fucking retards that don't know to hold to their own standards.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Apr 28, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Lol
> View attachment 3225108


Yet again, someone makes a post which deserves every sticker simultaneously.


----------



## moocow (Apr 28, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Without going into TMI that type of action at least when I was going to those cons was still looked down upon but remember the last time I was that close to furry and babyfurs was the year of 2020 so a lot could have changed and seeing how the fandoms degraded maybe. But at least as of 2020 it was piss as shitting yourself is looked down upon.


lol ... note it's "looked down upon," not something anyone actually makes any effort to prohibit, prevent, stop or punish after the fact. You will never convince me coprophilia is the "one step too far" within the same community that openly celebrates (and fails to police) this shit:



The Vicar said:


> View attachment 3212387


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 28, 2022)

moocow said:


> lol ... note it's "looked down upon," not something anyone actually makes any effort to prohibit, prevent, stop or punish after the fact. You will never convince me coprophilia is the "one step too far" within the same community that openly celebrates (and fails to police) this shit:


I mean your not wrong no one attempts to stop it and silently consents to this shit. Because after all mentally and emotionally unstable and broken people tend to shit up all the fandoms.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 28, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Furry Weekend Atlanta has, for a while, had their Covid-19 policy posted on their site. Probably not many people have paid attention to it.
> 
> Tomorrow, they are supposed to announce their mask requirements "following the latest guidance from the CDC." As of this moment, the CDC lists Fulton County, GA as "low", and is not recommending masks. Note the CDC only recommends indoor masking for "high".
> 
> Prepare yourselves, the shit is going to hit the fan tomorrow when they announce there's no mask requirement.


They quietly updated the policy on their site to say that masks are not required, as expected.  They didn't tweet about it.  Trying to avoid the backlash?  Guess we have to wait until someone notices.


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 28, 2022)

Maybe its just me, but I've noticed the loudest calling for mandated masks at cons are those who are not attending one this year or have never been to a con.


----------



## sex haver (Apr 28, 2022)

IMO, that's the right move by FWA. Drop the requirement, and don't mention it. Making an announcement only pisses people off and draws negative social media attention, like we just saw with Golden State Fur Con earlier this month.



Digital Style said:


> Maybe its just me, but I've noticed the loudest calling for mandated masks at cons are those who are not attending one this year or have never been to a con.


It absolutely is. I talked about this a few pages back, but there's a _lot _of terminally online furries that are pissed about conventions returning to physical places as it leaves them out. Concern trolling over COVID/masks is just an attempt to keep cancelling cons so they are online/VR events instead.


----------



## kittyfucker (Apr 28, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Maybe its just me, but I've noticed the loudest calling for mandated masks at cons are those who are not attending one this year or have never been to a con.


Or, ironically enough, the ones who are going to spend 3/4ths of the time shagging in hotel rooms anyways, spreading way more than just 'rona...


----------



## Furry Troon (Apr 28, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> The theme is cum, what fucking drinks is this ass hole serving that are in line with that theme?


Eurofurence's official menu serves the 'spooge special'


----------



## Realhat (Apr 29, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Maybe its just me, but I've noticed the loudest calling for mandated masks at cons are those who are not attending one this year or have never been to a con.


Like this "Ante Flan" here, who already wasn't going but wants you to know that now they're _super extra_ not going because of the lack of mask mandate.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Apr 29, 2022)

Curious how they "bait and switched"... announcing their policy on schedule following the guidance they said they would follow.

That's what I was looking forward to most: furries who just assumed the mask policy was "masks required" and never actually looked at it.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 29, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Curious how they "bait and switched"... announcing their policy on schedule following the guidance they said they would follow.
> 
> That's what I was looking forward to most: furries who just assumed the mask policy was "masks required" and never actually looked at it.


I guess the science isn't settled anymore, and the CDC is untrustworthy.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 29, 2022)

You mean like con crud, you fucking bint? Con crud that's been around for decades? People get sick after cons because large events are a "superspreader event" -- getting a "natural inoculation" instead of being a fucking needle fetishist.


----------



## Lion (Apr 29, 2022)

funny enough i think the only “real covid outbreak” was after TFF. after that you really didn’t see much covid related activity from the previous cons that passed. 
it’s almost like they need a reason to bitch and moan about a change in state mask mandates that doesn’t directly affect the con.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 29, 2022)

Lion said:


> funny enough i think the only “real covid outbreak” was after TFF. after that you really didn’t see much covid related activity from the previous cons that passed.
> it’s almost like they need a reason to bitch and moan about a change in state mask mandates that doesn’t directly affect the con.


There was an outbreak after MagFest, but that’s not a furry specific convention. Also, TFF was the same weekend as Furnal Equinox, and I think word on outbreak was varied because sources that I saw connected the outbreak to FE, not TFF.

If they want to bitch and moan about mask mandates, let them bitch and moan. It doesn’t stop them from personally masking up, if it makes them feel better. Things are shifting from communal responsibility to personal responsibility regarding Covid and infection. At the end of the day, it doesn’t really change anything.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 29, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> There was an outbreak after MagFest, but that’s not a furry specific convention. Also, TFF was the same weekend as Furnal Equinox, and I think word on outbreak was varied because sources that I saw connected the outbreak to FE, not TFF.
> 
> If they want to bitch and moan about mask mandates, let them bitch and moan. It doesn’t stop them from personally masking up, if it makes them feel better. Things are shifting from communal responsibility to personal responsibility regarding Covid and infection. At the end of the day, it doesn’t really change anything.


People at Furnal Equinox were confusing Covid for regular Con Crud sickness. The Westin Harbor Castle Hotel didn't report any Covid outbreaks that weekend. The Furries were exaggerating drama as always.


Spoiler: Furnal Equinox Con Chair Scani Gryph hosts Squat Cobbler party at Furnal Equinox


----------



## phattie (Apr 29, 2022)

JFC, if it was that risky in the first place then why the fuck go at all? Masks were required at TFF and Furnal Equinox and there were still Covid outbreaks there.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 29, 2022)

b e E p said:


> View attachment 3229969
> 
> JFC, if it was that risky in the first place then why the fuck go at all? Masks were required at TFF and Furnal Equinox and there were still Covid outbreaks there.


Because furries HAVE to go to conventions to fuck


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 29, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Because furries HAVE to go to conventions to fuck


It's how they earn money to pay for going to the next convention. The degenerates have to flim new murrsuit porn to post to their Onlyfans paysites.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 29, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Furry Weekend Atlanta has, for a while, had their Covid-19 policy posted on their site. Probably not many people have paid attention to it.
> 
> Tomorrow, they are supposed to announce their mask requirements "following the latest guidance from the CDC." As of this moment, the CDC lists Fulton County, GA as "low", and is not recommending masks. Note the CDC only recommends indoor masking for "high".
> 
> Prepare yourselves, the shit is going to hit the fan tomorrow when they announce there's no mask requirement.


I mean probably but almost everyone is tired enough of COVID and with the NPC meme being real Enough with these people I instead expect to see more Slavia Ukraine stuff.


Spoonomancer said:


> and the funniest part is that furries are _still _going to go this convention and talk about how they're going to go next year regardless if there's a mask requirement or not since furries are fucking retards that don't know to hold to their own standards.


Furries being held to their own standards that's bigotry racist.


Digital Style said:


> Maybe its just me, but I've noticed the loudest calling for mandated masks at cons are those who are not attending one this year or have never been to a con.


Many have been to cons but they haven't attended the con because they're either a poor or because they're too narcissistic to handle crowds.


sex haver said:


> IMO, that's the right move by FWA. Drop the requirement, and don't mention it. Making an announcement only pisses people off and draws negative social media attention, like we just saw with Golden State Fur Con earlier this month.
> 
> 
> It absolutely is. I talked about this a few pages back, but there's a _lot _of terminally online furries that are pissed about conventions returning to physical places as it leaves them out. Concern trolling over COVID/masks is just an attempt to keep cancelling cons so they are online/VR events instead.


Yeah because people like Korps propaganda can easily groom people without consequences. Because irl they run the possible risk of someone finding out and shitting bricks.


Realhat said:


> Like this "Ante Flan" here, who already wasn't going but wants you to know that now they're _super extra_ not going because of the lack of mask mandate.
> View attachment 3228676
> View attachment 3228679


Who wants to take bets on this being troon or obese white woman.


Shaka Brah said:


> I guess the science isn't settled anymore, and the CDC is untrustworthy.


"NOOOOO YOU GOTTA TRUST THE SCIENCE YOU ALT RIGHT MANLET!!!"     -Hollywood Hulk Hogan


BubblesLahey said:


> People at Furnal Equinox were confusing Covid for regular Con Crud sickness. The Westin Harbor Castle Hotel didn't report any Covid outbreaks that weekend. The Furries were exaggerating drama as always.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Furnal Equinox Con Chair Scani Gryph hosts Squat Cobbler party at Furnal Equinox
> ...


You know I remember my first time going to a furry con it was nowhere near as retardedly degenerate as this shit is now. It used to be gay sex party/ and drugs and now it's drugs and creepy sexual fetishs.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Apr 29, 2022)

I just want to point out that Fur the More a couple months ago still had people getting covid, even after they pissed off most of the attendees by installing a bunch of draconian policies at the literal last possible second. And this isn't even taking into account that most conventions are held in buildings accessible to the public and they may be interacting with non-furries who may or may not be vaccinated.

If people are genuinely concerned with getting sick, then they should stay home, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Realhat (Apr 29, 2022)

You knew this was coming.  FWA has changed policy to now require masks in con spaces.



Spoiler: New policy requiring masks






			https://www.furryweekend.com/face-coverings-at-fwa-2022/
		



			https://archive.ph/Pm5Ct
		






Minor side note, as of the time of this post, their COVID policy page still hasn't been updated and states that masks are not required.  So they've got two contradictory policies on different pages.




If other people not wearing masks bothers you that much, how do you get by day to day?



This has been mentioned already, but the original no-mask policy was not a "sudden change."  FWA said they would implement whatever the CDC guidelines were as of April 28.  Given the low spread in the con's area on the 28th, CDC guidelines are that masks are not required.  Perfectly predictable.  And yet a common theme in the Twitter outrage is the inaccurate assertion that FWA had a mask mandate which was lifted at the last minute.


Spoiler: Sudden change, and other anger
































Shaka Brah said:


> I guess the science isn't settled anymore, and the CDC is untrustworthy.


Have I got a treat for you.


Spoiler: Random Twitter furries know better than CDC


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 29, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I just want to point out that Fur the More a couple months ago still had people getting covid, even after they pissed off most of the attendees by installing a bunch of draconian policies at the literal last possible second. And this isn't even taking into account that most conventions are held in buildings accessible to the public and they may be interacting with non-furries who may or may not be vaccinated.
> 
> If people are genuinely concerned with getting sick, then they should stay home, it's as simple as that.


I remember at the beginning of COVID people were suggesting that conventions go the route of NeosVR/VRChat/Second Life, I do wish that this would have stayed because we wouldn't have to hear about the endless cases of people tossing diapers in hotel spaces. Granted, I am fully aware that the bad side of this is that the three games can be _very _unoptimized and crashing on even the best rigs when tens/hundreds of furries meet up in one space.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Apr 29, 2022)

Realhat said:


> Have I got a treat for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Random Twitter furries know better than CDC
> ...


Of course. The CDC's assertion that the vaccines are "safe and effective" must be true, while their CAPITALIST OVERLORDS are FORCING them to drop mask mandates in the interest of BIG BUSINESS. Right?

Furry Fiesta tried to enforce a mask mandate in public spaces, and it failed. My guess is the public areas of FWA will have no more than 50% masked at any time. I wonder how these "anxious" people will fare riding on elevators with unmasked people? Of course, few of them will wear a mask in room parties. Would love to hear how many masks there are at the cum party, probably 10% of people there at best.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Apr 29, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Of course. The CDC's assertion that the vaccines are "safe and effective" must be true, while their CAPITALIST OVERLORDS are FORCING them to drop mask mandates in the interest of BIG BUSINESS. Right?
> 
> Furry Fiesta tried to enforce a mask mandate in public spaces, and it failed. My guess is the public areas of FWA will have no more than 50% masked at any time. I wonder how these "anxious" people will fare riding on elevators with unmasked people? Of course, few of them will wear a mask in room parties. Would love to hear how many masks there are at the cum party, probably 10% of people there at best.


The largest number of illnesses contracted at furry cons are VD. I wonder if they'll wear masks on their cocks this year.


----------



## The Big O (Apr 29, 2022)

Realhat said:


> You knew this was coming.  FWA has changed policy to now require masks in con spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another spicy take from a bit of a personal furry cow of mine: Donryu. Popufur artist, commie/ANTIFA leftist, overall narcissistic douchenozzle.







Spoiler: (NSFW) High-and-mighty COVID paranoia moralizing is real rich coming from someone who has a rat and watersports fetish


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 29, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Here's another spicy take from a bit of a personal furry cow of mine: Donryu. Popufur artist, commie/ANTIFA leftist, overall narcissistic douchenozzle.
> 
> View attachment 3231146
> 
> ...


If that is Donryu's nasty fetish, I wouldn't put it past him to enjoy drinking Kopi luwak.


			https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/article/160429-kopi-luwak-captive-civet-coffee-Indonesia


----------



## raisinlove (May 1, 2022)

Have there been instances of furfags accosting hotel patrons for not wearing fraudchi masks even though they’re obviously normal people not involved with this shit


----------



## phattie (May 1, 2022)

raisinlove said:


> Have there been instances of furfags accosting hotel patrons for not wearing fraudchi masks even though they’re obviously normal people not involved with this shit


Not that I've heard of but I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (May 1, 2022)

Look, I think wearing masks at big events isn't a terrible idea (regardless of covid, god knows how many times I've caught a cold from conventions), but if a con decides to not make it required, nobody is preventing these mask-jihadists from wearing one anyway. It's like these fucks are so stuck in their black and white thinking that they think "masks are not required" means "masks are forbidden".

I also have yet to see anyone get accosted for (not) wearing a mask anywhere, or anyone get aggressive from being told they had to wear one (when it was still mandated in shops). Annoyed, maybe, but not aggressive. I sometimes wonder what kind of fantasy world these basement dwellers live in, but then I remember they're the worst furries, and that makes me stop wondering.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (May 1, 2022)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> Look, I think wearing masks at big events isn't a terrible idea (regardless of covid, god knows how many times I've caught a cold from conventions), but if a con decides to not make it required, nobody is preventing these mask-jihadists from wearing one anyway. It's like these fucks are so stuck in their black and white thinking that they think "masks are not required" means "masks are forbidden".
> 
> I also have yet to see anyone get accosted for (not) wearing a mask anywhere, or anyone get aggressive from being told they had to wear one (when it was still mandated in shops). Annoyed, maybe, but not aggressive. I sometimes wonder what kind of fantasy world these basement dwellers live in, but then I remember they're the worst furries, and that makes me stop wondering.


I've seen a couple of fistfights over being asked to mask, and have had old dudes get uppity at me trying to start shit because I was wearing one; all of these interactions happened at walmart, where it seems most retail furries seem to work. So my theory is that they're basing their expectations on the thunderdome they spend their working lives in.


----------



## Digital Style (May 1, 2022)

raisinlove said:


> Have there been instances of furfags accosting hotel patrons for not wearing fraudchi masks even though they’re obviously normal people not involved with this shit


There were rumors that some non-furry hotel guests were told by con staff at Furthe'More to wear masks. Wouldn't put it past that con's staff though, the higher ups are the kind of furries who would mandate masks AND boosters to attend an event.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (May 2, 2022)

Honestly, the mask and vaccinations make the most sense for cons, and you don't even need to mandate it to convince people. Just point out the realities of disease spreading. You're traveling to a place where you're interacting with other people who are traveling, sharing various plagues in a confined space, then going home. Even 20 years from now good con practice would be "flu shot, sanitizer, mask" just to mitigate the severity of con crud. Heck, 20 years ago that'd still would've been a good idea. I get con crud from gaming events, and I'm often there as part of the marketing machine, standing in place, talking to interesting parties, behind a counter, not moving around too close to others most of the time. I can't imagine how much more disgusting furry con crud would be since you're getting physical with degenerates.


----------



## D.Va (May 2, 2022)

Going to cons is a calculated risk, same as it ever was. It makes sense for _personal protection_, sure. I don't mind at all if wearing a mask is a recommendation, but enforcing it is cringe. In a con space where attendee hygiene is questionable at best, it's really not gonna help much. If you're immunocompromised (the driving excuse for this bullshit) any major gathering is going to be deadly for you.

The vaccine has proven to have negligible, if any, effect on transmission, so why should that matter at all? And why stop there? Don't touch me until you give me your complete medical records, I must absolutely make sure you were given your measles vax as a baby. Meningitis and rotavirus, too. Better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (May 3, 2022)

It used to be a joke to get con funk after conventions. We should all wear latex catsuits and gas masks to be peak safe.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (May 3, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Going to cons is a calculated risk, same as it ever was. It makes sense for _personal protection_, sure. I don't mind at all if wearing a mask is a recommendation, but enforcing it is cringe. In a con space where attendee hygiene is questionable at best, it's really not gonna help much. If you're immunocompromised (the driving excuse for this bullshit) any major gathering is going to be deadly for you.
> 
> The vaccine has proven to have negligible, if any, effect on transmission, so why should that matter at all? And why stop there? Don't touch me until you give me your complete medical records, I must absolutely make sure you were given your measles vax as a baby. Meningitis and rotavirus, too. Better safe than sorry, right?


Oh yeah, mandating it is bullshit at this point. But a sensible person wouldn't need a mandate if they cared. I'm just saying you only need to point out cons are disease spreading cesspools by default to those who care. If my job didn't involve seeing a dozen a year, I wouldn't want to be near them. So many people travelling, carrying things my immune system isn't used to in such a small place is a risk at the best of time to miss extra work and not make rent. Covid at least gives me an excuse to take extra protections so I only have six plagues at once rather than 30. Then again, my mindset is very different than the idiots going to these cons willingly, for me it is a work thing and not one I enjoy.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (May 4, 2022)

Depending on how people-dense the convention will be, I feel people who are suiting or wearing some kind of suit are going to be sweating a lot more with a mask I mean they have suits with fans and all that stuff, but that might be far and few between) and whatever a.c the hotel has isn't going to do much with when one is wearing a few good inches of fabric built a top styrofoam (probably just the head for the most part) which is a pretty good insulator of heat, t's also the begining of May in Georgia, it's going to be in the 80's and it's going to be humid. And if you're hauling ass like that for several hours your skin is going to be a paradise for microbes and then with a face covering around your mouth that just makes it harder to breathe overtime and you just breathe in mostly stagnant air which can make it worse. Then all those masks which will probably be soaked in sweat and spit are going to end up god knows where besides the trash.

This is a really autistic post, but these are things people need to consider than just "mask stop COVID, mask good"


----------



## AngryTreeRat (May 4, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Depending on how people-dense the convention will be, I feel people who are suiting or wearing some kind of suit are going to be sweating a lot more with a mask I mean they have suits with fans and all that stuff, but that might be far and few between) and whatever a.c the hotel has isn't going to do much with when one is wearing a few good inches of fabric built a top styrofoam (probably just the head for the most part) which is a pretty good insulator of heat, t's also the begining of May in Georgia, it's going to be in the 80's and it's going to be humid. And if you're hauling ass like that for several hours your skin is going to be a paradise for microbes and then with a face covering around your mouth that just makes it harder to breathe overtime and you just breathe in mostly stagnant air which can make it worse. Then all those masks which will probably be soaked in sweat and spit are going to end up god knows where besides the trash.
> 
> This is a really autistic post, but these are things people need to consider than just "mask stop COVID, mask good"


Mask under fursuit head is peak Covid-tism. It's a failure of considering purpose. Though now out of morbid curiousity, I want to know how severe con crud is for fursuits vs non-fursuiters. You ain't leaving a con healthy, but you can leave it less sick than the next guy.


----------



## sex haver (May 4, 2022)

I doubt suiting makes much of a difference at all in terms of con crud/COVID. Most suiters will at some point take the suit off and attend a party or something. Even just the headless lounge has other people in it. I don't know of any suiters that spend 100% of time outside their room in-suit, and even if they did, just about everyone has roommates at cons.

The problem with masks at furry conventions is the same. A huge amount of the convention is going to eventually end up at a room party with no masks and lots of people, completely negating the point anyway.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (May 4, 2022)

sex haver said:


> I doubt suiting makes much of a difference at all in terms of con crud/COVID. Most suiters will at some point take the suit off and attend a party or something. Even just the headless lounge has other people in it. I don't know of any suiters that spend 100% of time outside their room in-suit, and even if they did, just about everyone has roommates at cons.
> 
> The problem with masks at furry conventions is the same. A huge amount of the convention is going to eventually end up at a room party with no masks and lots of people, completely negating the point anyway.


Yeah, room parties are the thing that break everything when it comes to any research on con related disease spreading. You know, other than super AIDs. I'm pretty sure the first case of a sentient version of HIV will come from a furry, and I have a sneaking suspicion fursuiters are more active with the degenerate sex shit than non-fursuiters.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (May 4, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Oh yeah, mandating it is bullshit at this point. But a sensible person wouldn't need a mandate if they cared. I'm just saying you only need to point out cons are disease spreading cesspools by default to those who care. If my job didn't involve seeing a dozen a year, I wouldn't want to be near them. So many people travelling, carrying things my immune system isn't used to in such a small place is a risk at the best of time to miss extra work and not make rent. Covid at least gives me an excuse to take extra protections so I only have six plagues at once rather than 30. Then again, my mindset is very different than the idiots going to these cons willingly, for me it is a work thing and not one I enjoy.


I imagine it helps that you can dab some peppermint oil on the inside, to disperse the nerd miasmas


----------



## Desumorphine (May 4, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> I imagine it helps that you can dab some peppermint oil on the inside, to disperse the nerd miasmas


There is a mint paste we use at my workplace that you dab under your nostrils when certain odors are too strong to work proper, I wouldn't be surprised if some people use them in con spaces.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 5, 2022)

Cum Pizza dude is in Atlanta. Apparently he was in his fursuit the entire flight




Archive


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 5, 2022)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Cum Pizza dude is in Atlanta. Apparently he was in his fursuit the entire flight
> View attachment 3250931
> Archive


Bet you he was too cheap to put the suit in a suitcase because it would definitely put him above the weight limit for luggage and he didn't want to pay extra.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (May 5, 2022)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Cum Pizza dude is in Atlanta. Apparently he was in his fursuit the entire flight
> View attachment 3250931
> Archive





Corn Flakes said:


> Bet you he was too cheap to put the suit in a suitcase because it would definitely put him above the weight limit for luggage and he didn't want to pay extra.


He's done this multiple times.


			https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1418787343025197056
		


https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1460477030592516099 



			https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1466087511395028995
		


And most recently besides the one posted above: 


			https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1506030067129987080


----------



## BubblesLahey (May 5, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> He's done this multiple times.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1418787343025197056
> ...


Somebody's going to take a photo of him one time and share it and his employer will end up seeing it. When his employer finds out all the crap he does they will find an excuse to fire his AIDS infested ass.


----------



## Linoone (May 5, 2022)

Imagine being the poor sap seeing this booger looking thing next to you on a airline and suffering from its nauseating stench throughout the whole trip.


----------



## BubblesLahey (May 5, 2022)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Imagine being the poor sap seeing this booger looking thing next to you on a airline and suffering from its nauseating stench throughout the whole trip.


If I were next to such a foul smelling creep, I'd pretend I had Asthma and demand the Stewardess get me an oxygen mask to protect me from the smell.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (May 5, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 3252054


Or, hear me out, you're a disgusting degenerate who feels the need to rub your perversions in our faces at every opportunity.


----------



## BubblesLahey (May 5, 2022)

BIG BILL HELL'S said:


> Or, hear me out, you're a disgusting degenerate who feels the need to rub your perversions in our faces at every opportunity.


He is trying to emulate his fursona species as much as possible. :S
"The maned wolf also is known for the distinctive cannabis-like odor of its territory markings, which has earned it the nickname "*skunk wolf*"."


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 6, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> He's done this multiple times.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1418787343025197056
> ...


I'd honestly be worried about my kid wanting to interact with this faggot because he's dressed like an oversized teddy-bear. Which would necessitate me finding the most tactful, family friendly way of telling him to fuck off and kill himself.


----------



## Napalm Lube (May 6, 2022)

Meanwhile: retards mad at people standing in generic chicken restaurant line.


Spoiler: Possible, very briefly summarized context



Chick-fil-a is an American chain that is run by Christians or whatever. Their biggest flex is that they’ve donated money to anti LGBT groups and cater to churches. They even close on Sundays.


Archive


Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## John Freeman (May 6, 2022)

Napalm Lube said:


> Meanwhile: retards mad at people standing in generic chicken restaurant line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible, very briefly summarized context
> ...


I want to wish a very die of cancer to this nigger. “GAHH RESTSRANT BAAAAD BUCUZ CORPRAT NO LEIK HOMO FAG”


----------



## billydero (May 6, 2022)

Napalm Lube said:


> Meanwhile: retards mad at people standing in generic chicken restaurant line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible, very briefly summarized context
> ...





John Freeman said:


> I want to wish a very die of cancer to this nigger. “GAHH RESTSRANT BAAAAD BUCUZ CORPRAT NO LEIK HOMO FAG”


I think his early demise will be due tu the high blood pressure and heart attack from all the raging over things he can’t contro and shouldn’t stress about.


----------



## Loona (May 6, 2022)

Napalm Lube said:


> Meanwhile: retards mad at people standing in generic chicken restaurant line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible, very briefly summarized context
> ...


For people who such heavy proponents of “let people enjoy what they want”, they sure are ass-blasted over chicken sandwiches. 
And correct me if I’m wrong as this is just hearsay, but 1) wasn’t it the CEO who did donations to Christian charities personally, as opposed to on behalf of Chick-fil-A as a whole, and 2) he ended up stopping?


----------



## ZapThePickle (May 6, 2022)

Napalm Lube said:


> Meanwhile: retards mad at people standing in generic chicken restaurant line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible, very briefly summarized context
> ...


Well of course the enormous amounts of troons amd faggots at cons are going to be stupid and ragey.


Makes you wish someone in that picture would cause a stink and start a fight


----------



## Desumorphine (May 7, 2022)

Napalm Lube said:


> Meanwhile: retards mad at people standing in generic chicken restaurant line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible, very briefly summarized context
> ...


"So, you're basically homophobic, right?"

"M8, i just want sum fockin chickn."


----------



## Lion (May 7, 2022)

“those chicken nuggets said i don’t look like a hot woman”


bonus:
zenos looks exactly what you’d expect for someone larping online as a big breasted dog.


----------



## ZapThePickle (May 7, 2022)

Guess there was a shooting? The furries are losing their minds


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 7, 2022)

ZapThePickle said:


> Guess there was a shooting? The furries are losing their minds


A shooting?   You can’t just post that and leave, we need details.


----------



## ZapThePickle (May 7, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> A shooting?   You can’t just post that and leave, we need details.


I don't really know details, just that on twitter under the #fwa2022 tage people are saying they heard gun shots but its Atlanta....so yea probably? The rumor mill is gonna kick up


----------



## pete white (May 7, 2022)

It was at a strip club right near the convention hotel. I found this thread on it: https://twitter.com/blinxis/status/1522800239513673730 (might archive later but I don't think it's really that important)

You can see on the sign in one of the pics it says GC. This is the club: https://www.gentlemensclubatl.com/

Likely nothing to do with furries.


----------



## ZapThePickle (May 7, 2022)

pete white said:


> It was at a strip club right near the convention hotel. I found this thread on it: https://twitter.com/blinxis/status/1522800239513673730 (might archive later but I don't think it's really that important)
> 
> You can see on the sign in one of the pics it says GC. This is the club: https://www.gentlemensclubatl.com/
> 
> Likely nothing to do with furries.


But they love to act like it! Wonder how long till one of them screams it was a targeted attack


----------



## Piggle-o (May 7, 2022)

sex haver said:


> I doubt suiting makes much of a difference at all in terms of con crud/COVID. Most suiters will at some point take the suit off and attend a party or something. Even just the headless lounge has other people in it. I don't know of any suiters that spend 100% of time outside their room in-suit, and even if they did, just about everyone has roommates at cons.
> 
> The problem with masks at furry conventions is the same. A huge amount of the convention is going to eventually end up at a room party with no masks and lots of people, completely negating the point anyway.


I'm not absolutely sure, but I think some old studies showed the transmission of con crud was mostly down to contact surfaces, person to person contact (handshakes and blowjobs) and not washing your hands. This was at slightly more hygienic trade and anime cons. Licking doorknobs and handling merch then eating and drinking is still the most common source of transmission for just about everything. What makes the spread worse is when you have individuals who are physically exhausted, dehydrated, sleep deprived, under the influence of alcohol, or in poor health anyway from pre-existing conditions and poor living environments. Healthy, well rested people with good hygiene tend not to spread much if they catch anything at all. 

I'd have to look up con crud studies, it was a hot topic a few years back.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (May 7, 2022)

Piggle-o said:


> I'm not absolutely sure, but I think some old studies showed the transmission of con crud was mostly down to contact surfaces, person to person contact (handshakes and blowjobs) and not washing your hands. This was at slightly more hygienic trade and anime cons. Licking doorknobs and handling merch then eating and drinking is still the most common source of transmission for just about everything. What makes the spread worse is when you have individuals who are physically exhausted, dehydrated, sleep deprived, under the influence of alcohol, or in poor health anyway from pre-existing conditions and poor living environments. Healthy, well rested people with good hygiene tend not to spread much if they catch anything at all.
> 
> I'd have to look up con crud studies, it was a hot topic a few years back.


I can confirm when i used to go to anime cons and drink water, fluids, and get rest i used to come home feeling refreshed vs the getting shitfaced feeling.


----------



## Piggle-o (May 7, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I can confirm when i used to go to anime cons and drink water, fluids, and get rest i used to come home feeling refreshed vs the getting shitfaced feeling.


Sounds about right. It could just be higher powers and cryptic symbolism in my dreams talking right now and I want to say more health focused cons and retreats but not (mental) health retreats have little or no issue with the crud. I think it was college professors or certain degree fields that have symposiums, they're pretty stratified by who works out and eats right v. the meetings taking place in a bar. Whatever, some groups don't have these problems. Personality factors related to heart attack and suicide risk may also be at play, so they say. 

Yeah, what I gathered was that as long as you wash your hands, don't drink too much, go to bed on time, and avoid anyone who induces an immediate sense of physical revulsion (your personal sense of disgust and so called common sense willing)---you're extremely unlikely to become ill. I've personally only gone to bed on time and made sure to drink like a fish instead of tasting the local water and made it out okay on many occasions.


----------



## John Freeman (May 8, 2022)

Con Crud exists because furries have no discipline or self control. They spend all day overheating in a rag without showering, they don’t eat or drink anything but alcohol, they party for hours without sleep, and they fuck like rabbits (so to speak). Furries literally can’t just go to sleep at reasonable hours or eat and drink at regular intervals, which results in fucked up immunology and thus disease and illness.


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (May 8, 2022)

Lion said:


> “those chicken nuggets said i don’t look like a hot woman”
> 
> View attachment 3256368


ACH- THE CRIMSON CHIN!


----------



## Piggle-o (May 8, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> Con Crud exists because furries have no discipline or self control. They spend all day overheating in a rag without showering, they don’t eat or drink anything but alcohol, they party for hours without sleep, and they fuck like rabbits (so to speak). Furries literally can’t just go to sleep at reasonable hours or eat and drink at regular intervals, which results in fucked up immunology and thus disease and illness.


It's the same at any nerd con, with a few exceptions. Usually you can contact trace it to isolated events like a single flight or room party and it doesn't spread much from there. Better cons have tracing and quarantine protocols for shit like stomach viruses.

I think where the real difference lies is that, besides the excessive behavior, many of them are walking genetic defects anyway and have a variety of untreated or poorly managed physical and mental ailments and chronic conditions. It's half of what they bitch about on twitter. They're frail and sickly creatures and you can spot them when they shit up other cons by how gaunt and misshapen they look. Some of it is a restricted diet and poor habits from autism, OCD or a lifetime of abuse and malnutrition. Others it's low impulse control and drug abuse. Depression is also a factor. There's a striking similarity to the physiognomy, orgiastic behavior, and genetic dumpster fire health conditions found in fringe radical left groups like wooks and commies. They're holistically unhealthy from root to branch, in thought and deed.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (May 8, 2022)

So now that FWA 2022 is coming to a close, we can finally assess what went down.

It wasn't the elevators, because some furry thought about taking the elevator buttons as souvenirs.



			https://twitter.com/LuciHound/status/1523366344649068545?t=RTi95Y2Sr5hyLDjcgyuCZw&s=09
		



			https://archive.ph/rmcSB
		




			https://twitter.com/Lucky_Tig/status/1522762294786240518?t=sjUkbrdpCWHNe-P3j3UHsA&s=09
		



			https://archive.ph/Bt5Vb
		


Aside from that, the elevators themselves were almost falling apart. 



			https://twitter.com/KoloneHusky/status/1523427849494929408?t=YiWLc9FQQOvFjO6Kgqh8GQ&s=09
		



			https://archive.ph/oPFZe
		


...sometimes literally.



			https://twitter.com/LoopyDaWolf/status/1523131134082957312?t=oDfEAWITSdOyrd4i7jfwyg&s=09
		



			https://archive.ph/aw8TS
		




			https://twitter.com/StitchesFox/status/1522980503837712387?t=OZkOK9BLwQdiKzd0Yf1Apw&s=09
		



			https://archive.ph/oZVfX
		


Also, it's not a furcon without a couple roofies here and there. 



			https://twitter.com/k9_atlas9/status/1523183341041762304?t=Hmd8tjSyuOWgHy9MMSfezA&s=09
		



			https://archive.ph/j9dKT
		


...and a call to the fire department.


			https://twitter.com/WhiningAbtZoop/status/1523449021343223808?t=1EWwhxHFTbS3OEhHk3RMlw&s=19
		



			https://archive.ph/j5lgQ
		


There's likely more than this, but this is what I can confirm. Can't wait for all the tweets about catching COVID at this fuckfest.


----------



## The Big O (May 8, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> So now that FWA 2022 is coming to a close, we can finally assess what went down.
> 
> It wasn't the elevators, because some furry thought about taking the elevator buttons as souvenirs.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the diaperfur/ABDL room party's supposed to be later this evening at midnight to 1AM. If there's any sort of foolishness to crown FWA with, it's the most likely thing to do it.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (May 9, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> So now that FWA 2022 is coming to a close, we can finally assess what went down.


You're the mvp for gathering all the details there! Here is a tweet I saw the other day and forgot to post.









			https://twitter.com/MongrelHost/status/1522937300853874688?s=20&t=nZVY_79e_iu6ohp_YpQfoA
		



Spoiler: edit: another









https://twitter.com/TERRAestrial/status/1522776936778715136?s=20&t=XtvS9LcJG5p39ubecsB_dA





Spoiler: another









https://twitter.com/basementgrime/status/1523419031113695232?s=20&t=Mp3m-DxQudL_di7FChXVEA





Spoiler: furries are so predictable









https://twitter.com/BreeganDumb/status/1523312995199504385?s=20&t=M2kMpv2c_IYRMppKMTke8w


----------



## BubblesLahey (May 9, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> You're the mvp for gathering all the details there! Here is a tweet I saw the other day and forgot to post.
> View attachment 3264203
> View attachment 3264205
> 
> ...


I think it's time that people complain to the hotel in Atlanta to shut down this shit show of a con! Of course all the furfags would be weeping like babies if they had no con to go to.


----------



## Blitzsneed (May 9, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> I think it's time that people complain to the hotel in Atlanta to shut down this shit show of a con!


NYPA. Furfags making retards out of themselves is always welcome.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (May 9, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> I think it's time that people complain to the hotel in Atlanta to shut down this shit show of a con! Of course all the furfags would be weeping like babies if they had no con to go to.


NYPA, as stated above and that hotel is one of the host hotels for an 80,000+ sci-fi convention every year.  That shit that FWA gets up to is fucking child's play.


----------



## Pizdec (May 9, 2022)

So Manedwolfy, following a post blackout, followed through with his donation drive, go figure. But a picture from what appears to be a now deleted video of him has been making the rounds in his post that appears to show him rubbing one out for the event, showing that the event was indeed sexual.


Spoiler: Censored, but you get the idea.








Archive (nsfw)


----------



## Digital Style (May 9, 2022)

Of course it was sexual. No way in hell he'd pass up an opportunity to not cum on something.


----------



## D.Va (May 10, 2022)

Confuzzled has rescinded all Covid-19 policy in line with their plans to follow government guidance. England is retiring the domestic vax pass program from the 12th of May, and masks haven't been a thing for a few months now. Surprisingly not many complaints from the usual lot.

https://confuzzled.org.uk/2022/05/09/covid-pass-update/ (archive)


----------



## Pastel (May 10, 2022)

On top of all the FWA fuckery, there's rumors than furries we're pissing all over the lobby and elevator. I got this info from telegram, and I don't know how to archive from telegram and couldn't find anything posted about it on Twitter. Has anyone seen anything about the pee-fest? How should I go about archiving telegram chats?


----------



## billydero (May 10, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> You're the mvp for gathering all the details there! Here is a tweet I saw the other day and forgot to post.
> View attachment 3264203
> View attachment 3264205
> 
> ...


… well! I guess that’s why the Moms of Furries have a kids safe space at FWA (God knows they need it….).






I’d ask the Moms of Furries what the hell they’re thinking, bringing their kids to a fetish con but I already know the answer: they’re attention whores who go for attention  they’ll say “what? We didn’t see any of this weird shit others are reporting!”


----------



## Coolio55 (May 10, 2022)

billydero said:


> … well! I guess that’s why the Moms of Furries have a kids safe space at FWA (God knows they need it….).
> 
> View attachment 3268482
> 
> ...


"Hey kids! The safe space is right here in the back of my van!
Did you know that the REAL Krystal is in there? You can meet her right now!"


----------



## JFKdestroyer (May 10, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Confuzzled has rescinded all Covid-19 policy in line with their plans to follow government guidance. England is retiring the domestic vax pass program from the 12th of May, and masks haven't been a thing for a few months now. Surprisingly not many complaints from the usual lot.
> 
> https://confuzzled.org.uk/2022/05/09/covid-pass-update/ (archive)


Similarly, two weeks after people were outraged at FWA for momentarily not having a mask requirement, the same complaints ("might as well not go"/"too late to cancel"/etc) are being lodged against Anthrocon for _having_ a "no fans" policy in the headless lounges. It appears the virtue signaling can indeed go too far. 

https://twitter.com/werewolf_doctor/status/1524065350526062594 (archive)


----------



## Autistic Federal Agent (May 12, 2022)

I found this yesterday but forgot to post it here. Apparently a 41k follower popufur is getting kicked out of their parent's house for going to FWA  (Archive). They also made a GoFundMe that passed its goal within a day and a video about their situation. (archive). To me this is funny because of prior events such as his mother being sent his nudes (that he uploaded to an AD account made the day they turned 18.) and him being a general nuisance in his area, this includes taping pictures of his fursona to a chick-fil-a (post was deleted and I can't find an archive) and outside of a masonic lodge next to his school. It's no wonder he got kicked out by his parents. 



Spoiler: Address of Masonic Lodge



2907 E Cherokee Dr, Canton, GA 30115


----------



## Fuggalope (May 12, 2022)

Fysk72 said:


> I found this yesterday but forgot to post it here. Apparently a 41k follower popufur is getting kicked out of their parent's house for going to FWA  (Archive). They also made a GoFundMe that passed its goal within a day and a video about their situation. (archive). To me this is funny because of prior events such as his mother being sent his nudes (that he uploaded to an AD account made the day they turned 18.) and him being a general nuisance in his area, this includes taping pictures of his fursona to a chick-fil-a (post was deleted and I can't find an archive) and outside of a masonic lodge next to his school. It's no wonder he got kicked out by his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the dad could accept his son being a flaming tranny, but going to a fur con was just too far?


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 12, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> So the dad could accept his son being a flaming tranny, but going to a fur con was just too far?


Seems like it was brewing for a long time.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 12, 2022)

Fysk72 said:


> I found this yesterday but forgot to post it here. Apparently a 41k follower popufur is getting kicked out of their parent's house for going to FWA  (Archive). They also made a GoFundMe that passed its goal within a day and a video about their situation. (archive). To me this is funny because of prior events such as his mother being sent his nudes (that he uploaded to an AD account made the day they turned 18.) and him being a general nuisance in his area, this includes taping pictures of his fursona to a chick-fil-a (post was deleted and I can't find an archive) and outside of a masonic lodge next to his school. It's no wonder he got kicked out by his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based dad.  Good for him.  

“But daaaaaaad.   It totally isn’t sexual!   …..yes there is a group of people cumming on a pizza over there…..and yea that is a grown man wearing a diaper and a tutu……but it’s totally just a normal hobby!”

I can’t imagine spending 18 years loving and raising a child, than bam, not only do you have to deal with the annoying teenage years, but he shows up one day and proclaims that he is not only now a girl, but also part of one of the most degenerate groups on the internet.  

I’m sure this was brewing slowly over time, but it’s good to see some parents aren’t going to blindly accept their kids mental illness and degenerate behavior.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 12, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Based dad.  Good for him.
> 
> “But daaaaaaad.   It totally isn’t sexual!   …..yes there is a group of people cumming on a pizza over there…..and yea that is a grown man wearing a diaper and a tutu……but it’s totally just a normal hobby!”
> 
> ...


If only that dad had been internet-savvy enough to keep his kid away from the degeneration in the first place.

It's an uphill battle these days, but parents really can't just let their children do whatever without any kind of oversight. Stranger danger, thy name is internet.


----------



## sex haver (May 12, 2022)

It's not a sex thing, dad! I just turned 18, immediately started posting porn of myself online, decided I was a woman, started taking hormones, got caught looking at furry porn at school, had someone draw incest porn of me and mom and send it to her, and went to a convention to meet up with multiple people I'm in a poly relationship with and definitely wasn't fucking! It isn't about sex at all!

In other news: Glitzy Fox, fursuit maker/enamel pin artist is trying to compile a list of anyone they deem to be too problematic to vend at conventions. (Archive) Whole ton of replies that are nothing more than "I heard this person is bad, no I don't have any proof" and really minor shit.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 12, 2022)

Fysk72 said:


> I found this yesterday but forgot to post it here. Apparently a 41k follower popufur is getting kicked out of their parent's house for going to FWA  (Archive). They also made a GoFundMe that passed its goal within a day and a video about their situation. (archive). To me this is funny because of prior events such as his mother being sent his nudes (that he uploaded to an AD account made the day they turned 18.) and him being a general nuisance in his area, this includes taping pictures of his fursona to a chick-fil-a (post was deleted and I can't find an archive) and outside of a masonic lodge next to his school. It's no wonder he got kicked out by his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now hold on, he mentions his mother loving him in spite of her being sent _his nudes_?


sex haver said:


> had someone draw incest porn of me and mom and send it to her,


AND HAVING INCEST PORN OF HER AND HER SON SENT TO HER AS WELL? 

Mind you, BlueFolf is acting shocked about being kicked out even with this information that he publicly posted, alongside calling porn 'yiff" as if there's something that there's more in private than he's letting on.


----------



## Argrabius (May 12, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Based dad.  Good for him.
> 
> “But daaaaaaad.   It totally isn’t sexual!   …..yes there is a group of people cumming on a pizza over there…..and yea that is a grown man wearing a diaper and a tutu……but it’s totally just a normal hobby!”
> 
> ...



I hate it when they make the it’s not a fetish or it’s not sexual argument. If it isn’t it’s more concerning that this is just normal everyday behavior. And even though there are non sexual furrys that are not into the weird shit, *anything* becomes sexual if you fixate on it long enough especially in a community known for its sexual deviants.


----------



## Autistic Federal Agent (May 12, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Seems like it was brewing for a long time.


It has been brewing for some time, I'd say the most significant reason is probably the nudes or maybe bluefolf being a nuisance in public, including bringing his fursuit to school (he shows his school's name and logo), recording in the school restroom (Archive) and more 



Spoiler












						Blue 🏳️‍⚧️ 🔜 Moving Out on Twitter: "I PUT A FURRY STICKER ON MY TE…
					

archived 13 May 2022 00:36:19 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Blue 🏳️‍⚧️ 🔜 Moving Out on Twitter: "DAY 2 OF PUTTING FURRY STICKER…
					

archived 13 May 2022 00:36:19 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Blue 🏳️‍⚧️ 🔜 Moving Out on Twitter: "I DONT KNOW HOW THE TEACHER HA…
					

archived 13 May 2022 00:36:24 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Blue 🏳️‍⚧️ 🔜 Moving Out on Twitter: "This note is on my teachers de…
					

archived 13 May 2022 00:36:10 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Blue 🏳️‍⚧️ 🔜 Moving Out on Twitter: "I drew this on a desk at my sc…
					

archived 13 May 2022 00:36:16 UTC




					archive.ph
				









sex haver said:


> It's not a sex thing, dad! I just turned 18, immediately started posting porn of myself online, decided I was a woman, started taking hormones, got caught looking at furry porn at school, had someone draw incest porn of me and mom and send it to her, and went to a convention to meet up with multiple people I'm in a poly relationship with and definitely wasn't fucking! It isn't about sex at all!


I saved some of his (now deleted) AD account but im not sure whether or not a locked twitter account (that you dont even need approval to see if you link images directly) that accepted every follow request is enough to make posting it fall under a revenge/non-con porn law.  What I can post is one of his partner's AD (which is public) and has bluefolf's nudes. (unable to archive due to twitter's new age verification so only screencaps and image uploads can do)


Spoiler



First setting up context, Here's bluefolf at FWA  (Archive)
Now here's a post made by his partner  (Image Archive)



And here's the actual nudes (Image Archive)









Spoonomancer said:


> Now hold on, he mentions his mother loving him in spite of her being sent _his nudes_?
> 
> AND HAVING INCEST PORN OF HER AND HER SON SENT TO HER AS WELL?
> 
> Mind you, BlueFolf is acting shocked about being kicked out even with this information that he publicly posted, alongside calling porn 'yiff" as if there's something that there's more in private than he's letting on.


Yea, I heavily doubt that his mother still loves him, at most she tolerates his behavior. The nudes from what I gather were sent to her by a random guy who had access to Bluefolf's AD, the nudes being sent explains why in the video it sounds like she agrees with her husband kicking Bluefolf out of the house (I would too tbh, one of the images on that AD was reminiscent of the Nickado image). The incest porn thing (apparently) happened more than once. The first time it happened, it was mspaint art probably drawn to get a reaction from Bluefolf. The second time however, nothing materialized nor was there any evidence of it existing at all, maybe it was made up just to get sympathy or maybe it does exist. I've also heard stuff from his past such as him lying about his age to get into an nsfw telegram and something about a scat fetish so yea I agree, theres probably more that hes just not telling us.  Edit: found the mspaint image


Spoiler: mspaint porn of bluefolf's mom



https://web.archive.org/web/20211114001425/https://twitter.com/Rmulanax1/status/1459676018021597185 









P.S. sorry if this post doesn't belong in this thread


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 12, 2022)

Fysk72 said:


> It has been brewing for some time, I'd say the most significant reason is probably the nudes or maybe bluefolf being a nuisance in public, including bringing his fursuit to school (he shows his school's name and logo), recording in the school restroom (Archive) and more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We _really _need to bring bullying back into our schools.


----------



## Sharklaser (May 12, 2022)

sex haver said:


> It's not a sex thing, dad! I just turned 18, immediately started posting porn of myself online, decided I was a woman, started taking hormones, got caught looking at furry porn at school, had someone draw incest porn of me and mom and send it to her, and went to a convention to meet up with multiple people I'm in a poly relationship with and definitely wasn't fucking! It isn't about sex at all!
> 
> In other news: Glitzy Fox, fursuit maker/enamel pin artist is trying to compile a list of anyone they deem to be too problematic to vend at conventions. (Archive) Whole ton of replies that are nothing more than "I heard this person is bad, no I don't have any proof" and really minor shit.


Holy shit, this guy is borderline threadworthy.

He went to Sequoyah High School, in Canton Georgia, for those too lazy to video dox him. He decided to show up to his graduation in his suit.




Also, lol.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (May 12, 2022)

This is a good find.
Apparently https://twitter.com/MommaWolf32 used to be the mother's twitter, but doesn't exist anymore. Last mention March 31.
The tag is mentioned in a few videos on his youtube, and he also mentions them in a few of his tweets.
Search mommawolf32 on twitter and you'll see a ton of posts with them being discussed together.


----------



## who dare wins? (May 12, 2022)

Fysk72 said:


> I found this yesterday but forgot to post it here. Apparently a 41k follower popufur is getting kicked out of their parent's house for going to FWA  (Archive). They also made a GoFundMe that passed its goal within a day and a video about their situation. (archive). To me this is funny because of prior events such as his mother being sent his nudes (that he uploaded to an AD account made the day they turned 18.) and him being a general nuisance in his area, this includes taping pictures of his fursona to a chick-fil-a (post was deleted and I can't find an archive) and outside of a masonic lodge next to his school. It's no wonder he got kicked out by his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did we all forget that bluefolf comissioned scat porn when he was 15? and fucking lied about it ages ago while being groomed by FV and the reason this is all happening is because he likely has done a bunch of shit he is withholding from all of us?




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chris-bryant-simba-lion-leader-of-furry-menagerie-furry-valley.53304/page-41#post-4974994


----------



## John Freeman (May 13, 2022)

Remember when kids ate gushers and shot each other with super soakers? Remember when they played little league and Minecraft? Yeah, me too.


----------



## Loona (May 13, 2022)

sex haver said:


> went to a convention to meet up with multiple people [BlueFolf's] in a poly relationship with


I audibly chuckled when I opened this picture because they all look exactly like you'd expect.





Fysk72 said:


> I saved some of his (now deleted) AD account but im not sure whether or not a locked twitter account (that you dont even need approval to see if you link images directly) that accepted every follow request is enough to make posting it fall under a revenge/non-con porn law.  What I can post is one of his partner's AD (which is public) and has bluefolf's nudes. (unable to archive due to twitter's new age verification so only screencaps and image uploads can do)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


inb4 clocks/puzzle pieces but I'm willing to bet these nudes/meeting up with people for sex is the REAL reason his parents are kicking him out, and he's lying because he wants to paint them as the victim who totally did nothing wrong u guyz!!!
Simply going to a furry convention is really nothing too drastic considering his parents already are letting him troon out, get a fursuit, and commission furry art.

Relevant to both posts that I quoted: I found the Twitter accounts of both of the people in that group selfie. Should come in handy if a thread on BlueFolf gets made (I'd like to see one tbh)


Spoiler: Dakota/MaplFox (guy on left)



https://archive.ph/nDrry

Old-ish tweet, this is before FWA. Lol.
https://archive.ph/ifS7m

https://archive.ph/onnnT





Spoiler: Avery/Avery_Who/Avery_WhoAD (asian guy on right)



This is the same person who posted those nudes in the post that I quoted.
https://archive.ph/94Qix
https://archive.ph/caajV

https://archive.ph/EbxO1
https://archive.ph/uuREq

https://archive.ph/lfolO


----------



## Nasty Habits (May 13, 2022)

You're telling me the people who spend thousands of dollars to dress up and larp as rainbow colored dogs and hump eachother are degenerates?


----------



## John Freeman (May 13, 2022)

“Average-ish” - said nobody with a penis over 5.5 inches ever. 

Jokes aside, why are these kids in high school at 19? I graduated when I was 16 because I took summer classes, and these retards managed to get held back a year? Probably too busy fucking around in the bathroom. Always hated kids who treated those fucking bathrooms like their romping grounds.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (May 13, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> Holy shit, this guy is borderline threadworthy.
> 
> He went to Sequoyah High School, in Canton Georgia, for those too lazy to video dox him. He decided to show up to his graduation in his suit.
> View attachment 3275767
> ...


I honestly feel for the poor lad because he really doesn't know what's he's been groomed into. Taking bets this guys is a result of Ritalin, grooming, and global homo propaganda.



terminallyCapricious said:


> You're telling me the people who spend thousands of dollars to dress up and larp as rainbow colored dogs and hump eachother are degenerates?


Yes they're degenerates.





John Freeman said:


> “Average-ish” - said nobody with a penis over 5.5 inches ever.
> 
> Jokes aside, why are these kids in high school at 19? I graduated when I was 16 because I took summer classes, and these retards managed to get held back a year? Probably too busy fucking around in the bathroom. Always hated kids who treated those fucking bathrooms like their romping grounds.


Because most kids today are being forced to sit through more garbage indoctrination because god forbid someone who is above the age of 18 has an independent thought.


----------



## Desumorphine (May 13, 2022)

So this sparklefag got busted for trying to commission porn while 4 years underaged, made an AD Twitter the instant he turned 18 to post nudes, several of which were sent to his mom, has a history of being very outgoing with his furry shit and it all got the family a lot of unwanted attention.

Honestly, sounds like his mom tries to be supportive, as moms do, his dad saw he is losing control but doesn't know how to get his son to quit so he cut him off financially to make a statement after being out of other options. And we all get to see what should be a relatively private family crisis because this dude is a Popfur on Twitter and can't go a day without Tweeting about everything he has going on.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 13, 2022)

Wasn't there another scare that BlueFolf had with his parents anyways


----------



## Autistic Federal Agent (May 14, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> Holy shit, this guy is borderline threadworthy.
> 
> He went to Sequoyah High School, in Canton Georgia, for those too lazy to video dox him.


A thread would be good for consolidating all of the info collected but I feel like it would die after a couple of pages, his first name is Caden. In the video his dad calls him Caden plus he admits it here (Archive). I can get the full dox eventually (the less I say the better).


Disgusting Furry said:


> This is a good find.
> Apparently https://twitter.com/MommaWolf32 used to be the mother's twitter, but doesn't exist anymore. Last mention March 31.
> The tag is mentioned in a few videos on his youtube, and he also mentions them in a few of his tweets.
> Search mommawolf32 on twitter and you'll see a ton of posts with them being discussed together.


Mommawolf32 wasn't really posting identifying info when it was up, It was mainly just her replying to Bluefolf. The most you'd get is that bluefolf's mom works as a special needs teacher (bluefolf confirms it here (Archive). I have a strong suspicion that her being a special needs worker is why she puts up with bluefolf's actions and part of the reason the account exists at all, maybe she thought connecting with her son might steer him back towards normalcy.
Archive of tweets made by Mommawolf32


Loona said:


> inb4 clocks/puzzle pieces but I'm willing to bet these nudes/meeting up with people for sex is the REAL reason his parents are kicking him out, and he's lying because he wants to paint them as the victim who totally did nothing wrong u guyz!!!
> Simply going to a furry convention is really nothing too drastic considering his parents already are letting him troon out, get a fursuit, and commission furry art.
> 
> Relevant to both posts that I quoted: I found the Twitter accounts of both of the people in that group selfie. Should come in handy if a thread on BlueFolf gets made (I'd like to see one tbh)


I think his parents just gave up, Bluefolf pretty much came out as a furry, trans, and now he probably admitted to his parents that hes going to FWA to meet his groomers partners all in the span of like a year, or maybe it was this... (Archive). I also found probably the best foreshadowing I've ever seen from a twitter post. (Archive). I'd like to see one as well especially since "Homeless Furry teenager in Transgender Polycule" sounds like something that can only go horribly wrong but it's pretty much a coin flip between him being forced into sex trafficking/prostitution or having a public (on twitter) meltdown when his relationship goes to shit and he's back to being homeless, and thats only if this goes anywhere. I'm holding out hope for there to be some funny event to go down but chances are it won't.


Spoonomancer said:


> Wasn't there another scare that BlueFolf had with his parents anyways


There's been a couple like when his dad found out he was a furry (Archive) or when he came out as gay (Archive) or when he came out as trans (Archive) or when he showed his mom his $850+ fursuit (Archive). Bluefolf 's suitmaker (found the maker here (Archive) charges $850 as a starting price for a head, seeing as bluefolf has a partial suit, that number may actually be more if he stayed with the same maker.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 14, 2022)

Fysk72 said:


> A thread would be good for consolidating all of the info collected but I feel like it would die after a couple of pages, his first name is Caden. In the video his dad calls him Caden plus he admits it here (Archive). I can get the full dox eventually (the less I say the better).
> 
> Mommawolf32 wasn't really posting identifying info when it was up, It was mainly just her replying to Bluefolf. The most you'd get is that bluefolf's mom works as a special needs teacher (bluefolf confirms it here (Archive). I have a strong suspicion that her being a special needs worker is why she puts up with bluefolf's actions and part of the reason the account exists at all, maybe she thought connecting with her son might steer him back towards normalcy.
> Archive of tweets made by Mommawolf32
> ...


The more I hear about his dad the more I just want to buy the poor guy a beer or two.


----------



## billydero (May 14, 2022)

Autistic Federal Agent said:


> A thread would be good for consolidating all of the info collected but I feel like it would die after a couple of pages, his first name is Caden. In the video his dad calls him Caden plus he admits it here (Archive). I can get the full dox eventually (the less I say the better).
> 
> Mommawolf32 wasn't really posting identifying info when it was up, It was mainly just her replying to Bluefolf. The most you'd get is that bluefolf's mom works as a special needs teacher (bluefolf confirms it here (Archive). I have a strong suspicion that her being a special needs worker is why she puts up with bluefolf's actions and part of the reason the account exists at all, maybe she thought connecting with her son might steer him back towards normalcy.
> Archive of tweets made by Mommawolf32
> ...


Bluefolf is my candidate for most archetypical furry ever. I swear, his sad journey and parents rejection is the default standard for new furries.

But don’t worry, fans, while his real parents have rejected and given up on him, his shiny new family, the furry fandom, is 100% better and 20% cooler and they won’t ever do anything bad to him or break his heart, I’m sure.


----------



## John Freeman (May 14, 2022)

I will absolutely kill my son and than myself if he ever becomes like this.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 14, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I will absolutely kill my son and than myself if he ever becomes like this.


In minecraft!

...right?


----------



## John Freeman (May 14, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> In minecraft!
> 
> ...right?


I’m dead fuckin serious. I refuse to add another degenerate to the world. I will not allow that to be affiliated with me.


----------



## BubblesLahey (May 18, 2022)

So how many animals are going to get molested?
https://kerfluffle.ticketspice.com/kerfluffle-31-electric-zoogaloo



Spoiler: INTRODUCING: KERFLUFFLE 31 - ELECTRIC ZOOGALOO



INTRODUCING: KERFLUFFLE 31 - ELECTRIC ZOOGALOO
It was over three years ago. The fourth was with us. We took over the Toronto Zoo, and it was more colorful, more fuzzy, and more furry than ever before.

And now, we're doing it again.

Join us once more at the Toronto Zoo for Kerfluffle 31: Electric Zoogaloo! You'll enjoy all that the Zoo has to offer, including a private Zoomobile ride! After the Zoo closes, retire to our exclusive Event Pavilion, as our top DJs keep you dancing all night!
A DAY AT THE ZOO
Come with us for a day at the Zoo, situated in the heart of the beautiful Rouge Valley. The Zoo features over 5,000 animals representing 450 species. You will see animal feedings, breeding activities, and enjoy over 10km of beautiful wooded walking trails. 

Your admission includes a full day at the Toronto Zoo, beginning when the park opens at 9 AM. Arrive anytime before 5pm, and stay for exclusive Kerfluffle events until midnight.

A GUIDED TOUR OF THE ZOO BY DR. WILDLIFE
Now local to the Toronto area, let eminent Zoologist Dr. Wildlife take you on a tour of the Zoo! Learn more than you ever thought you could about the beautiful animals at the Toronto Zoo!
PRIVATE ZOOMOBILE RIDE

What's that? An exclusive, private Zoomobile ride, with just furries?! Experience the Zoo in a new way, traveling through each unique biome. Our two Zoomobiles will leave the Event Pavilion at 6pm, filled with fuzzy furries, and make a 45-minute journey around the park. Kerfluffle Photographers will be stationed along the route, ready to capture each moment!

The Zoomobile ride is Fursuit Friendly!

Meet back at the Event Pavilion at 5pm.



]


----------



## Lurkor (May 18, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Come with us for a day at the Zoo, situated in the heart of the beautiful Rouge Valley. The Zoo features over 5,000 animals representing 450 species. You will see animal feedings, *breeding activities*, and enjoy over 10km of beautiful wooded walking trails.


excuse me, what? these faggots are getting real bold about the zoophilia shit.


----------



## Crossed Animal (May 18, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> So how many animals are going to get molested?
> https://kerfluffle.ticketspice.com/kerfluffle-31-electric-zoogaloo
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it already happened 4 days ago.

That being said, "breeding activities" is one hell of a tone deaf selling point.


----------



## Strayserval (May 19, 2022)

Autistic Federal Agent said:


> I found this yesterday but forgot to post it here. Apparently a 41k follower popufur is getting kicked out of their parent's house for going to FWA  (Archive). They also made a GoFundMe that passed its goal within a day and a video about their situation. (archive). To me this is funny because of prior events such as his mother being sent his nudes (that he uploaded to an AD account made the day they turned 18.) and him being a general nuisance in his area, this includes taping pictures of his fursona to a chick-fil-a (post was deleted and I can't find an archive) and outside of a masonic lodge next to his school. It's no wonder he got kicked out by his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ATL niggas never change


----------



## billydero (May 19, 2022)

billydero said:


> … well! I guess that’s why the Moms of Furries have a kids safe space at FWA (God knows they need it….).
> 
> View attachment 3268482
> 
> ...


BoozyBadgers wife was at FWA a couple of years back and some dude took an upskirt photo of her. She decided to bitch about it recently and how uninvolved FWA staff was to help her:



Kind of interesting to juxtapose her snarling about FWA, and the Moms of Furries tweeting about their safe space. All parties involved know damn well that at a furcon they’re basically surrounded by predators and pervs but short of their kids getting raped and killed at one, they’ll never stop going and never leave the fandom.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 19, 2022)

billydero said:


> BoozyBadgers wife was at FWA a couple of years back and some dude took an upskirt photo of her. She decided to bitch about it recently and how uninvolved FWA staff was to help her:
> 
> View attachment 3300143
> 
> Kind of interesting to juxtapose her snarling about FWA, and the Moms of Furries tweeting about their safe space. All parties involved know damn well that at a furcon they’re basically surrounded by predators and pervs but short of their kids getting raped and killed at one, they’ll never stop going and never leave the fandom.


Accepting the fact that it happened (and I have no reason to doubt it), why did she only talk about it over a year after it happened?


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 19, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Accepting the fact that it happened (and I have no reason to doubt it), why did she only talk about it over a year after it happened?


Most accusations thrown about in furry communities, no matter how real, only come out because there's clout to chase.


----------



## billydero (May 19, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Accepting the fact that it happened (and I have no reason to doubt it), why did she only talk about it over a year after it happened?


Oh, she and Boozy did tweet about it after it happened. I don't have any screen caps though and I don't know what set her off recently - it's clear she's responding to some allegation or complaint from this year's FWA - but back when it happened she was offering a story of where it happened and what she was wearing at the time, so if anyone saw her they might tell who they saw get the up skirt; and of course Boozy was tweeting "if I find this guy I WILL END HIM".


----------



## RembrandtCourage (May 19, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Most accusations thrown about in furry communities, no matter how real, only come out because there's clout to chase.


I just want to reinforce this point. Furries will always close ranks except for a few reasons, and usually it's a combination of those reasons: The first is to protect the 'image' of the fandom no matter how many scandals wreak havoc on this sex fetish subculture. The second reason is as he said, chasing clout and looking good in the fandom because one of the core concepts of the 'fandom' is that it's a glorified popularity contest. The third reason is to throw someone under the bus. Maybe someone rocked the boat too hard or they're becoming a liability. 'Uncle' Kage is a prime example of the third and first reasons. He's known to have connections with degenerates but the moment it becomes a liability or he can't cover up for them he will always throw them under the bus and disavow them.

The furry fandom is both a metaphorical and literal incestuous sexual fetish subculture masquerading as an appreciation for anthropomorphism.


----------



## billydero (May 19, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> The furry fandom is both a metaphorical and literal incestuous sexual fetish subculture masquerading as an appreciation for anthropomorphism.


Exactly. Media that tries to do a 'why furries are a great safe space for autists/LGBT kids/whatever' needs to be shown this one very true sentence.

On a different note - I see reports of a growing number of monkeypox infections and my only thought is, oh good. Anthrocon should be LOTS of fun for attendees who surely will spread and/or catch it and man, are they gonna come home with some REAL con crud.


----------



## Memedayz (May 20, 2022)

billydero said:


> Exactly. Media that tries to do a 'why furries are a great safe space for autists/LGBT kids/whatever' needs to be shown this one very true sentence.
> 
> On a different note - I see reports of a growing number of monkeypox infections and my only thought is, oh good. Anthrocon should be LOTS of fun for attendees who surely will spread and/or catch it and man, are they gonna come home with some REAL con crud.


Be 100% honest I expect that monkeypox bullshit to get way overblown, but it would be pretty unsurprising if it's spreads just as much as covid does it during every con. TFF had a massive list of everyone who openly said they got the coof. I imagine it'd end the same way.


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 20, 2022)

Memedayz said:


> Be 100% honest I expect that monkeypox bullshit to get way overblown, but it would be pretty unsurprising if it's spreads just as much as covid does it during every con. TFF had a massive list of everyone who openly said they got the coof. I imagine it'd end the same way.


Rumor is it's spread by anal sex so GRIDS-suffering furries will be at biggest risk of poxed buggery.


----------



## Colress (May 20, 2022)

billydero said:


> Exactly. Media that tries to do a 'why furries are a great safe space for autists/LGBT kids/whatever' needs to be shown this one very true sentence.
> 
> On a different note - I see reports of a growing number of monkeypox infections and my only thought is, oh good. Anthrocon should be LOTS of fun for attendees who surely will spread and/or catch it and man, are they gonna come home with some REAL con crud.


Oh fuckin' *yikes*, I usually keep up to date with epidemics and I haven't heard about the monkeypox outbreak. That absolutely sucks. 

Yiff in hell and all but I hope the monkeypox infections don't hit these cons. Wouldn't even wish that on furries.


----------



## Memedayz (May 20, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Rumor is it's spread by anal sex so GRIDS-suffering furries will be at biggest risk of poxed buggery.


Oh Jesus, the cons will be LITERAL breeding grounds for it, my fucking sides
Check happenings thread for more info on the monkey stuff


----------



## phattie (May 20, 2022)

black dude with 4M subs goes to a furry con (Furry Weekend Atlanta, held earlier this month). its actually pretty luls, at the end he gets kicked out by security for filming i guess?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 21, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Rumor is it's spread by anal sex so GRIDS-suffering furries will be at biggest risk of poxed buggery.


Don't forget the immunocompromised gays will be suffering the most because:
A) They're too horny to have standards for partners.
B) They're too horny to keep it in their pants.
C) Chucking on another disease for their non-existant immunity system to ignore thus, suffering more than they need to.

I look forward to all the sodomites complaining of illness that is 100% avoidable.


----------



## D.Va (May 21, 2022)

b e E p said:


> black dude with 4M subs goes to a furry con (Furry Weekend Atlanta, held earlier this month). its actually pretty luls, at the end he gets kicked out by security for filming i guess?


looks like he was in the dealer's area and there's no way this nigga paid for con registration


----------



## Rukario (May 21, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Rumor is it's spread by anal sex so GRIDS-suffering furries will be at biggest risk of poxed buggery.


I've read that its spread by transmission of blood too, just like AIDS. If furries wear a condom during anal sex they'll be safe, but at this point we all know that almost all Furries consider condoms blasphemous.


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 21, 2022)

Rukario said:


> I've read that its spread by transmission of blood too, just like AIDS. If furries wear a condom during anal sex they'll be safe, but at this point we all know that almost all Furries consider condoms blasphemous.


Well at that point anything is transmissible. If you inject something into your body it goes past so many layers of immune protection.


----------



## Nora Freeze (May 22, 2022)

b e E p said:


> black dude with 4M subs goes to a furry con (Furry Weekend Atlanta, held earlier this month). its actually pretty luls, at the end he gets kicked out by security for filming i guess?


I have not gone to a fur con, but I do go to nerd conventions, and most conventions don't give a shit about people filming;
He had to have been doing something to get the attention of security


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2022)

Nora Freeze said:


> I have not gone to a fur con, but I do go to nerd conventions, and most conventions don't give a shit about people filming;
> He had to have been doing something to get the attention of security


Furcons seem to be fine with filming, so long as it's not in the private areas like the heads-off lounges. Similar to how a lot of anime and other nerdy cons tend to not like candid shots when they're having a costume break. A few of the old school furs tend to have this fear about the pictures getting leaked to their jobs or whatever and having a scandal over being 'found out' as a furry. Younger folk don't tend to give a shit and will go headless and 'ruin the magic' whenever.

There's so many people who stick a gopro to their backpacks now and film the whole con only to put it on youtube for some reason, so filming itself definitely isn't much of a problem on the main designated lobbies and all.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 22, 2022)

Vault said:


> Furcons seem to be fine with filming, so long as it's not in the private areas like the heads-off lounges. Similar to how a lot of anime and other nerdy cons tend to not like candid shots when they're having a costume break. A few of the old school furs tend to have this fear about the pictures getting leaked to their jobs or whatever and having a scandal over being 'found out' as a furry. Younger folk don't tend to give a shit and will go headless and 'ruin the magic' whenever.
> 
> There's so many people who stick a gopro to their backpacks now and film the whole con only to put it on youtube for some reason, so filming itself definitely isn't much of a problem on the main designated lobbies and all.


Con staff tends to get antsy when a clear non-furry (read: someone without a custom con badge) is filming around. Even more so when they're asking questions or doing interviews. Furries have got burned enough times by normies with cameras.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (May 22, 2022)

b e E p said:


> black dude with 4M subs goes to a furry con (Furry Weekend Atlanta, held earlier this month). its actually pretty luls, at the end he gets kicked out by security for filming i guess?


All of you debating why he got kicked out are either missing the obvious reason right in front of your nose, or you didn't actually watch the video. I'd bet money the reason he got kicked is because he kept running with the "my fursona must be a "coon" because that's what everyone always called me" joke. Hell, even some of the furries at the con got a laugh out of it! 

It's obviously a comedy bit, but some sensitive queershit-BLM-hyperleftist furry got probably offended over it and complained to security that they felt "unsafe". That combined with him recording is probably why he got kicked out.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 22, 2022)

Generally speaking, most conventions don't really give a shit if you start filming, though I know a few have asked people not to film in the dealers den or headless lounges. The rest of the event is usually fair game though.

After watching the video, I'm definitely leaning more towards the fact the guy was probably kicked out over the coon comments.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 22, 2022)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> All of you debating why he got kicked out are either missing the obvious reason right in front of your nose, or you didn't actually watch the video. I'd bet money the reason he got kicked is because he kept running with the "my fursona must be a "coon" because that's what everyone always called me" joke. Hell, even some of the furries at the con got a laugh out of it!
> 
> It's obviously a comedy bit, but some sensitive queershit-BLM-hyperleftist furry got probably offended over it and complained to security that they felt "unsafe". That combined with him recording is probably why he got kicked out.


See, I expected him to be left alone for that because he's a black guy making that joke. I guess black men are dropping further and further on the oppression stack.


----------



## Napalm Lube (May 22, 2022)

b e E p said:


> black dude with 4M subs goes to a furry con (Furry Weekend Atlanta, held earlier this month). its actually pretty luls, at the end he gets kicked out by security for filming i guess?


It’s probably also worth mentioning that FWA's media policy (from glancing at their website) is pretty airtight. In addition to registering you also need to apply for a media pass from the con, where if they even accept you, they have their own furry version of Chinese government minders take you on very short guided tours around the con exclusively during daylight hours. Seeing someone who’s likely unregistered in either aspect with the con going around (and does not look like the typical con-going crowd) putting cameras in people’s faces asking questions is going to raise a lot of alarms here. Even regular attendees going portrait mode and fursuit photographers recording everything are questioned by staff at some point. They may as well bill themselves as an anti-camera event.


----------



## Catboi (May 22, 2022)

Napalm Lube said:


> It’s probably also worth mentioning that FWA's media policy (from glancing at their website) is pretty airtight. First in addition to registering you also need to apply for a media pass from the con, where if they even accept you, they have their own furry version of Chinese government minders take you on very short guided tours around the con exclusively during daylight hours. Seeing someone who’s likely unregistered in either aspect with the con going around (and does not look like the typical con-going crowd) putting cameras in people’s faces asking questions is going to raise a lot of alarms here. Even regular attendees going portrait mode and fursuit photographers recording everything are questioned by staff at some point. They may as well bill themselves as an anti-camera event.


I was about to say I don't know why furries still deny so hard they're all horny retards but then I remembered that new children don't come into the fandom without the published media about them curated.


----------



## Purestrain Gold (May 23, 2022)

Confuzzled security having a normal one and quoting the IRA



			https://twitter.com/Codingwolf/status/1528697926523961345
		



			https://archive.ph/QvOa7
		



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brighton_hotel_bombing#IRA_statement


----------



## HI7IRRCD (May 24, 2022)

Monkeypox spreading in LGBTQ+ events has been basically confirmed to be the main way the pox is spreading at this point, for example at a adult sauna in Madrid, a pride festival in Gran Canaria and a fetish festival in Belgium.

Keeping this in mind, the upcoming summer of furry cons looks really interesting.


----------



## wopirish (May 24, 2022)

HI7IRRCD said:


> Monkeypox spreading in LGBTQ+ events has been basically confirmed to be the main way the pox is spreading at this point, for example at a adult sauna in Madrid, a pride festival in Gran Canaria and a fetish festival in Belgium.
> 
> Keeping this in mind, the upcoming summer of furry cons looks really interesting.
> View attachment 3314430


So essentially they can make a secondary chart of patient zero, but instead  of aids it is monkey pox this time.... Okay, I bet that will be in a couple research papers soon


----------



## Mikoyan (May 24, 2022)

clownfuck said:


> 2011 had a story that's hard to prove so consider it circumstantial. Fur Con business director Findra, 1990's old guard furry aged 44, killed himself. Can't say if his 90's usenet kink activity and dolphin training background overlapped with a dolphin sex ring member who ended up in the FurCon scene. But the suicide was from imminent crime charges. Bet CP.


Reaching way back to just mention: Findra CP semi-confirmed.



Spoiler: Child Pornography, Genderspecials Most Affected. Film at 11.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (May 25, 2022)

HI7IRRCD said:


> Monkeypox spreading in LGBTQ+ events has been basically confirmed to be the main way the pox is spreading at this point, for example at a adult sauna in Madrid, a pride festival in Gran Canaria and a fetish festival in Belgium.
> 
> Keeping this in mind, the upcoming summer of furry cons looks really interesting.
> View attachment 3314430


That's a _lot_ of dog fucking.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 26, 2022)

HI7IRRCD said:


> Monkeypox spreading in LGBTQ+ events has been basically confirmed to be the main way the pox is spreading at this point, for example at a adult sauna in Madrid, a pride festival in Gran Canaria and a fetish festival in Belgium.
> 
> Keeping this in mind, the upcoming summer of furry cons looks really interesting.
> View attachment 3314430


That's an awful lot of gift-giving parties.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (May 26, 2022)

Not just another poster said:


> Furries are the only group of people I can think of who has to specify that they *don't* condone sexual acts with minors lmao.


----------



## Autistic Federal Agent (May 26, 2022)

Autistic Federal Agent said:


> I can get the full dox eventually (the less I say the better).





Spoiler: Here's our boy



Caden Wayne Scholeck, 227 Falling Water Way, Woodstock, GA 30188


----------



## longtoothduck (May 27, 2022)

get ready for another FWA tier Covid spike @wolfforce58205 sperged out on BLFC's twitter and admitted she has been in contact with Covid and is still gonna attend, 
I don't know how to archive so get your screenshots while the autism is hot!  https://twitter.com/BiggestLittleFC/status/1528850760103915520


----------



## Dingo (May 29, 2022)

Furry dude gets busted by cops at Limey fur con (Confizzled) and spends night in the slammer.


----------



## Mikoyan (May 29, 2022)

Though I don't doubt it _might_ be true, "Known dogfucker pedo" is going to be the new "No True Scotsman" of furry isn't it?


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 29, 2022)

Dingo said:


> Furry dude gets busted by cops at Limey fur con (Confizzled) and spends night in the slammer.
> View attachment 3331906
> View attachment 3331909


I'm with Mikoyan, you can't just casually drop "Known Dogfucker Pedo" and expect everyone to know who you're talking about in the furry fandom. Hell, every time I've seen the term used it was used to describe some unknown Twitter or Telegram furry like "Dog Rapist the Doberman" or "Max the Husky"


----------



## The Atlantic Ocean (May 30, 2022)

Crimson, director of ConFuzzled, brought us a furry Greek tragedy just before the convention started:

*Hubris:*




(https://archive.ph/svq2b)

*Nemesis:*




(https://archive.ph/w7hWW)


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 30, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> Crimson, director of ConFuzzled, brought us a furry Greek tragedy just before the convention started:
> 
> *Hubris:*
> 
> ...


Vaccination status: third dose.


----------



## billydero (May 30, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> Crimson, director of ConFuzzled, brought us a furry Greek tragedy just before the convention started:
> 
> *Hubris:*
> 
> ...


Don’t forget your smallpox/monkeypox vaccine for the next con, Crimson. Sounds like your gonna need it.


----------



## The Big O (May 30, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> Crimson, director of ConFuzzled, brought us a furry Greek tragedy just before the convention started:
> 
> *Hubris:*
> 
> ...


Twice-vaccinated and with a booster, and having to miss out on his con because he _still got sick anyway._ That's some sunken cost fallacy right there for this clownboat.


----------



## John Freeman (May 30, 2022)

I can’t tell if this is supposed to be divine intervention or it’s just coincidental, but it is the most poetic irony nonetheless.


----------



## camopattern (May 31, 2022)

Dingo said:


> Furry dude gets busted by cops at Limey fur con (Confizzled) and spends night in the slammer.
> View attachment 3331906
> View attachment 3331909


I don't buy this at all. A guy was probably arrested for doing drugs on the first night, but luckygriffin seems to tweet about misogyny and men harassing women at cons all the time,  yet I can't find any other girls outside her circle saying the same. She's a cry wolf attention autistic at best. The fact she didn't drop the name and just went for dogfucker pedo is a red flag that she's bullshitting. Anyone else would rush to cancel a potential rapist for clout.

Plus who would waste acid like that to begin with. Doesn't the UK make it a lot harder to get that shit or something? I can't remember.


----------



## Digital Style (Jun 1, 2022)

inb4 BoosterCon has a covid surge


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 1, 2022)

BLFC already shaping up to be a disaster, and it's Day 0.
Who the fuck is going to want to wait in THREE different lines? And God forbid if you're a fursuiter that doesn't "ruin the magic".


----------



## Canned Onions (Jun 2, 2022)

HI7IRRCD said:


> Monkeypox spreading in LGBTQ+ events has been basically confirmed to be the main way the pox is spreading at this point, for example at a adult sauna in Madrid, a pride festival in Gran Canaria and a fetish festival in Belgium.
> 
> Keeping this in mind, the upcoming summer of furry cons looks really interesting.
> View attachment 3314430


The west coast is going to be a shitshow!


----------



## Sintharia (Jun 2, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> View attachment 3344815
> 
> BLFC already shaping up to be a disaster, and it's Day 0.
> Who the fuck is going to want to wait in THREE different lines? And God forbid if you're a fursuiter that doesn't "ruin the magic".


You act like people don't do this at the airport on the regular.


----------



## S.C.U.D. (Jun 2, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> View attachment 3344815
> 
> BLFC already shaping up to be a disaster, and it's Day 0.
> Who the fuck is going to want to wait in THREE different lines? And God forbid if you're a fursuiter that doesn't "ruin the magic".


Don't forget the hotel the con takes place at doesn't have any covid restrictions itself so this is nothing but pointless virtue signaling.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 2, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> The furry fandom is both a metaphorical and literal incestuous sexual fetish subculture masquerading as an appreciation for anthropomorphism.


I wish it was possible to have a sizable fandom of just appreciating anthropomorphism (something which humans have been doing since time immemorial) without all the faggotry attached to it. I know there are sub-communities within the fandom which basically operate as an underground example, but still it's a bummer that they have to be underground.


----------



## sex haver (Jun 2, 2022)

Ripley's attempting to come back to BLFC for a round two. Quick recap: back in October he was the pedo diaper fetish tranny that got trespassed from BLFC's hotel for throwing multiple severe tantrums over "misgendering" in non-convention businesses. He kicked up a huge pity party and tried to claim that the convention booted him for "being trans" and no other reason.

Back on May 21st we _finally_ got an explanation from the con directly: as everyone here expected, Ripley was officially trespassed from the hotel by hotel staff, and it was *not *a decision by con staff as Ripley tried to claim. Bonus pic of wheelchair for literally no reason other than trying to gain sympathy pats and remind you he's totally a cripple, too. Hilarious.







(Tweet | Archive)

Naturally, he's still feigning ignorance, and claims he "doesn't know" why he's banned. He also _still_ seems to think that BLFC has any power at all over the hotel (back in October, he repeatedly reported every instance of "misgendering" by hotel staff to convention security, expecting them to somehow do something). Plus, yet another "don't forget I'm disabled!" pic that adds nothing.



(Tweet | Archive)

Of course, he ignored the advice of convention staff to cancel his booked room and get a full refund. Instead, he waits until today,_ 9 AM of the day the convention starts _to e-mail the hotel to appeal his ban. Remember: he's had *eight months* to do this, and has waited until the literal last minute to do so. He is pretty clearly trying to kick up drama at the convention right as it starts. Thankfully, it's failing. As of now, the tweet has a mere 5 likes and nothing else now that more prominent trans furries have long since moved on from the drama.

Also yeah, real feminine facial stubble, Ripley. I can't imagine why people see you and think to use he/him pronouns.



(Tweet | Archive)

I am absolutely praying he attends regardless. The meltdown as he's thrown into a police cruiser would be incredible.


----------



## John Freeman (Jun 2, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Ripley's attempting to come back to BLFC for a round two. Quick recap: back in October he was the pedo diaper fetish tranny that got trespassed from BLFC's hotel for throwing multiple severe tantrums over "misgendering" in non-convention businesses. He kicked up a huge pity party and tried to claim that the convention booted him for "being trans" and no other reason.
> 
> Back on May 21st we _finally_ got an explanation from the con directly: as everyone here expected, Ripley was officially trespassed from the hotel by hotel staff, and it was *not *a decision by con staff as Ripley tried to claim. Bonus pic of wheelchair for literally no reason other than trying to gain sympathy pats and remind you he's totally a cripple, too. Hilarious.
> 
> ...


I want him to show up if only to see the defeated look on his face when he’s hauled out. Would be even better if the officers/security removing him called him “sir”. The meltdown would be superb.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 3, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> I wish it was possible to have a sizable fandom of just appreciating anthropomorphism (something which humans have been doing since time immemorial) without all the faggotry attached to it. I know there are sub-communities within the fandom which basically operate as an underground example, but still it's a bummer that they have to be underground.


As a fan of anthropomorphic animals, I wish this too. I don't want to go through the effort of finding non-sexual furry groups because 1) I'm not dedicated to animal characters and 2) Chances are that non-sexual groups are infested with virtue signalling asexuals.

Such a shame that the creativity and self expression has been ruined by coomers, queers and politics. Those three on their own are enough to ruin groups but the furry fandom gets all three destructive forces.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jun 3, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Bonus pic of wheelchair for literally no reason other than trying to gain sympathy pats and remind you he's totally a cripple, too.


So both his brain _and_ his body are crippled.  Got it.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jun 3, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Ripley's attempting to come back to BLFC for a round two. Quick recap: back in October he was the pedo diaper fetish tranny that got trespassed from BLFC's hotel for throwing multiple severe tantrums over "misgendering" in non-convention businesses. He kicked up a huge pity party and tried to claim that the convention booted him for "being trans" and no other reason.
> 
> Back on May 21st we _finally_ got an explanation from the con directly: as everyone here expected, Ripley was officially trespassed from the hotel by hotel staff, and it was *not *a decision by con staff as Ripley tried to claim. Bonus pic of wheelchair for literally no reason other than trying to gain sympathy pats and remind you he's totally a cripple, too. Hilarious.
> 
> ...





Oh go die in a fire you fag on wheels


----------



## Rosy Reptile (Jun 3, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> As a fan of anthropomorphic animals, I wish this too. I don't want to go through the effort of finding non-sexual furry groups because 1) I'm not dedicated to animal characters and 2) Chances are that non-sexual groups are infested with virtue signalling asexuals.
> 
> Such a shame that the creativity and self expression has been ruined by coomers, queers and politics. Those three on their own are enough to ruin groups but the furry fandom gets all three destructive forces.


Have you ever heard of the one, singular titanium rule for determining whether or not something is furry?  They'll show you Harkness tests.  They'll show you charts with different human-to-animal ratios.  They'll talk about artstyles.  None of that has anything to do with whether or not something is furry.  Do you want to know the one reliable test?  Just ask one simple question:

"Are they making it weird?"

If the answer is yes, it's furry.  If not, it's just animal characters.  If you're not making it weird, there's no reason to attach it to furries as a group at all.  Mind you, "making it weird" doesn't necessarily have to be sexual.  That's just a major way.  It's true that furries aren't about sex.  They're about making it weird.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 3, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> As a fan of anthropomorphic animals, I wish this too. I don't want to go through the effort of finding non-sexual furry groups because 1) I'm not dedicated to animal characters and 2) Chances are that non-sexual groups are infested with virtue signalling asexuals.
> 
> Such a shame that the creativity and self expression has been ruined by coomers, queers and politics. Those three on their own are enough to ruin groups but the furry fandom gets all three destructive forces.


Hate to break it to you, but the creativity and self-expression had been ruined by coomers and queers since the start. Politics came in only slightly later. Furries have _always_ been gay coomers, from the inception of the "fandom", it's just now (well, since around 2012) they're actively trying to push out everybody else.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 3, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the creativity and self-expression had been ruined by coomers and queers since the start. Politics came in only slightly later. Furries have _always_ been gay coomers, from the inception of the "fandom", it's just now (well, since around 2012) they're actively trying to push out everybody else.


People forget that the origin of the furry art scene was undersexed grognards buying XXXenophile magazine at scifi conventions.


----------



## John Freeman (Jun 3, 2022)

Rosy Reptile said:


> Have you ever heard of the one, singular titanium rule for determining whether or not something is furry?  They'll show you Harkness tests.  They'll show you charts with different human-to-animal ratios.  They'll talk about artstyles.  None of that has anything to do with whether or not something is furry.  Do you want to know the one reliable test?  Just ask one simple question:
> 
> "Are they making it weird?"
> 
> If the answer is yes, it's furry.  If not, it's just animal characters.  If you're not making it weird, there's no reason to attach it to furries as a group at all.  Mind you, "making it weird" doesn't necessarily have to be sexual.  That's just a major way.  It's true that furries aren't about sex.  They're about making it weird.


Harkness test is actually a sexual consent test. It’s basically a way to determine wether or not something is acceptable to draw porn depicting. It asks if it’s intelligent enough to consent and if it’s old enough to consent. The issue is the “old enough” part is arbitrary and up to the creator, which means 300 year old loli wizards are ok to fuck. The test was basically made so weirdos could justify their gross fetish.


----------



## sex haver (Jun 3, 2022)

BIG BILL HELL'S said:


> So both his brain _and_ his body are crippled.  Got it.


Just brain. The wheelchair only seems to come out when he wants to convince someone he's disabled because he's looking for pity or wants to become untouchable. For that matter, he's "trans" for the same reason. Zero effort into passing as female, but he will wear a "she/her" pin because that way if anyone does anything he doesn't like, he gets to call it "transphobic".

For example, last year he walked all of BLFC, including during all the "transphobic attacks" and using an escalator. It was only after he was trespassed that "I'm trans _and disabled, _please help" started being thrown around.


----------



## KingFrampt (Jun 4, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hate to break it to you, but the creativity and self-expression had been ruined by coomers and queers since the start. Politics came in only slightly later. Furries have _always_ been gay coomers, from the inception of the "fandom", it's just now (well, since around 2012) they're actively trying to push out everybody else.


I'm sure its no secret why half of the con organizers and original furries are either closet or open zoophiles


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jun 4, 2022)

scrolling through the blfc twitter hashtag earlier, found some random stuff


Spoiler: tweets



idek what to say




someone stole a collar thing and it was a minor kerfuffle












predictable degeneracy...is this a child friendly con?








Spoiler: links, in order



https://twitter.com/rocknrollraptor/status/1533163120113459202?s=12
https://twitter.com/Emmacreatures/status/1533229916212277250
https://twitter.com/303snowwolf/status/1533208271602868224?s=12
https://twitter.com/snackyracc/status/1532918003322744832?s=12


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 4, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> scrolling through the blfc twitter hashtag earlier, found some random stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tweets
> ...


Holy horse-cock Batman.  

They don’t pay the housekeeping staff enough for this.


----------



## John Freeman (Jun 5, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> scrolling through the blfc twitter hashtag earlier, found some random stuff
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tweets
> ...


I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.


----------



## FFinfo (Jun 5, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.


Casuals ITT-
Realistically they probably just buy them to show off in their circles, as weird as that sounds. Imagine having #23/500 officially licensed Dragonriders of Pern dragon dicks or what have you. Illustrious, I know.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jun 5, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Holy horse-cock Batman.
> 
> They don’t pay the housekeeping staff enough for this.


i just realized that some furries brought a bunch of dildos to a convention... imagine a suitcase FULL of huge animal dildos  
either that or they bought them at the con, which is entirely possible


----------



## Catboi (Jun 5, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.


Varka, one of the owners of BD, tests every model and size. His asshole is a fucking black hole. It's possible.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 5, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> i just realized that some furries brought a bunch of dildos to a convention... imagine a suitcase FULL of huge animal dildos
> either that or they bought them at the con, which is entirely possible


I have no love for TSA but I don't think even their agents deserve to inspect those creeps' suitcases.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jun 5, 2022)

I knew that furry cons were basically glorified orgies for many of the attendees, but damn, that's a lot of silicone dicks to pack for a three day trip. It's pretty obvious that that is just one guy's stash too.



John Freeman said:


> I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.



You must have not seen the "in use" reviews of these things, then. I mentioned this in the general sex toy thread, but I once saw a guy post pictures of him fucking an XL BD dildo the length and width of a forearm down to the base. It was a knotted toy, too. I'm more wondering if these people can still hold their bowels or not.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jun 5, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.


You underestimate the capabilities of human physique when driven by sheer dedication.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 5, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.


I've seen photos of Varka taking an entire 2 liter pop bottle up his no-no hole with ease.  
Unfortunately, it is not only possible, but something they probably do on a daily basis.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 5, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> I've seen photos of Varka taking an entire 2 liter pop bottle up his no-no hole with ease.
> Unfortunately, it is not only possible, but something they probably do on a daily basis.


Yeah honestly BD isn't even that bad compared to some of the butt plugs I've seen.

Shit as girthy as a watermelon and oh there it goes.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jun 5, 2022)

So like basically, when I'm fighting Varka I can just shove my hand up his arse like Kermit the Frog and rip out his heart?


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Jun 5, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.



I have to remind myself there are people outside of gay male circles who don't know how deep the dragon dick goes buuuut....that's actually pretty tame.  There are toys that are fucking massive and crazy motherfuckers do use them. It's a weird fetish and I've legit seen a dude tweet out a prolapsed asshole and laugh when I mentioned that they should get medical attention for the gaping fleshy red doughnut bursting like an alien worm from his butthole.  I hope this post has been informative and helpful.


I hate the gay community some (all?) of the time.

Edit: beaten with a BD dildo.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 5, 2022)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> I have to remind myself there are people outside of gay male circles who don't know how deep the dragon dick goes buuuut....that's actually pretty tame.  There are toys that are fucking massive and crazy motherfuckers do use them. It's a weird fetish and I've legit seen a dude tweet out a prolapsed asshole and laugh when I mentioned that they should get medical attention for the gaping fleshy red doughnut bursting like an alien worm from his butthole.  I hope this post has been informative and helpful.
> 
> 
> I hate the gay community some (all?) of the time.
> ...


One of their big early financiers was Douglas Spink, more famous for running a bestiality farm where men paid to have sex with real live horses.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jun 5, 2022)

more from the blfc hashtag earlier


Spoiler: tweets



nothing as funny as a cum pizza party, but here's some drama about a supposed zoophile/pedo/whatever

_REALLY long thread...i'm not gonna dig into it, or post all the receipts and images, so maybe one of you would like to poke through it, or not, it seems like basic furry drama_





here's da boi




apparently he was in the dance competition




dude was booed offstage while somebody in the audience made a scene




wait what? don't be shy, tell us more about that








Spoiler: links



big callout thread
next tweet
next tweet
next tweet
the guy they're mad about


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 5, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> more from the blfc hashtag earlier
> 
> _REALLY long thread...i'm not gonna dig into it, or post all the receipts and images, so maybe one of you would like to poke through it, or not, it seems like basic furry drama_


Khord's had a pretty long-standing thread on the Farms for a while now, the incident was mentioned starting here in the thread. But the TLDR for people who haven't read his thread is that Khord has a long and well-documented history of shitty behavior, he's a negligent father, and based on the evidence in the thread, we can say with 99.99% certainty he's a Pedo and into Beastiality. Khord also showed up to argue in his own thread repeatedly, it went about as well as you'd expect.

Anyways, regarding the BLFC drama: he signed up for the dance competition and made it as one of the finalists. Given how notorious he is in furry circles, other furries did _*not*_ take kindly to the fact that he was a finalist, let alone allowed to compete in the first place. People even booed him during his dance routine (yes, this was caught on film).  Khord's basically responded by ignoring all evidence and accusations and claiming this is all a bunch of lies that KF made up to defame him.

EDIT: here is a far more detailed summary of the incident in Khord's thread.


----------



## John Freeman (Jun 6, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Khord's had a pretty long-standing thread on the Farms for a while now, the incident was mentioned starting here in the thread. But the TLDR for people who haven't read his thread is that Khord has a long and well-documented history of shitty behavior, he's a negligent father, and based on the evidence in the thread, we can say with 99.99% certainty he's a Pedo and into Beastiality. Khord also showed up to argue in his own thread repeatedly, it went about as well as you'd expect.
> 
> Anyways, regarding the BLFC drama: he signed up for the dance competition and made it as one of the finalists. Given how notorious he is in furry circles, other furries did _*not*_ take kindly to the fact that he was a finalist, let alone allowed to compete in the first place. People even booed him during his dance routine (yes, this was caught on film).  Khord's basically responded by ignoring all evidence and accusations and claiming this is all a bunch of lies that KF made up to defame him.


Dude… It’s one thing to have no father figure. Fuck, I lived in an area full of fatherless niggers in my youth. Most turn out okay, some go shoot shoot bang bang. It’s whatever. But it’s got to be a completely different type of trauma when pops isn’t absent, but is instead a negligent pedophile zoophile furry. Like bro imagine being like 25, you r dad disappeared from your life 14 years ago, never saw him again. Then you google his name and the memories hit you like a ton of bricks…

The therapy this kid is gonna need.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 6, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Holy horse-cock Batman.
> 
> They don’t pay the housekeeping staff enough for this.


I'm going to rate Agree but point out that furries are one of the cleaner groups that Housekeeping has to deal with.
Ask them about big political meetings. You'll hear some absolutely Mafia-like shit that went on. Amber Heard was definitely not the first person to shit on one side of a bed and leave it for someone else to clean up.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 6, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> EDIT: here is a far more detailed summary of the incident in Khord's thread.


Thank you, Pinball. Very cool lol


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Jun 7, 2022)

Hey, remember that BLFC was one of the first furcons to require all attendees, staff and vendors to be vaccinated AND boosted to reduce the spread of the Coof?

Take a look at how well that worked...


----------



## Markass the Worst (Jun 7, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Hey, remember that BLFC was one of the first furcons to require all attendees, staff and vendors to be vaccinated AND boosted to reduce the spread of the Coof?
> 
> Take a look at how well that worked...


Nothing is more anti-vax than vaccinated and boosted people still catching the coof and spreading it around.


----------



## Nora Freeze (Jun 7, 2022)

There's something magical about conventions that make viruses evolve extra-fast. It is tradition to spread Con Plague. Con Plague + Covid is just the perfect storm, no vaccine can help.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jun 7, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I know you can’t really expect full cognition from furries, but why do they buy these massive 14+ inch horsecock dildos? It’s literally not physically possible to take that. That’s how you rupture your fucking colon.


Allow me to introduce you to the Sex Toy Thread. You think that's large? Come and take a look at the shit we stare in horror at over there. Furries are terrifyingly adept at shoving things up where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Allow me to introduce you to the Sex Toy Thread. You think that's large? Come and take a look at the shit we stare in horror at over there. Furries are terrifyingly adept at shoving things up where the sun don't shine.


The Bad Dragon forums had a 'DIY sex toy' thread back in the day that was fucking hilarious and gross at times. 

I remember one post vividly being a chick who rolled up a slice of pizza to put inside herself.   hairbrushes and toothbrushes are too mainstream.


----------



## Lion (Jun 7, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Hey, remember that BLFC was one of the first furcons to require all attendees, staff and vendors to be vaccinated AND boosted to reduce the spread of the Coof?
> 
> Take a look at how well that worked...


funny how they’re just positive for it but aren’t experiencing any symptoms.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jun 7, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Furries are terrifyingly adept at shoving things up *where the sun don't shine*.


So I greased up Mr. Sunshine...


----------



## Dave. (Jun 7, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Hey, remember that BLFC was one of the first furcons to require all attendees, staff and vendors to be vaccinated AND boosted to reduce the spread of the Coof?
> 
> Take a look at how well that worked...


Some people at the convention were isolating in their hotel rooms. Imagine paying actual money for a trip and having to spend the majority of it inside your hotel room for the duration.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 7, 2022)

Dave. said:


> Some people at the convention were isolating in their hotel rooms. Imagine paying actual money for a trip and having to spend the majority of it inside your hotel room for the duration.


Just goes to show how retarded the hysteria has gotten. People really do think this is a "new normal."


----------



## Dave. (Jun 7, 2022)

Furlandia 2022 (the one that goes on in my state) has similar guidelines:


However, it seems like it went on without any issue as I'm not seeing any reports. A bit of a fun fact about Furlandia though; it's hosted at a hotel called the Sheraton right next to the PDX airport and it's the same one that was used for another convention (I think it was a Job Fair for Disabilities(?)) that I attended which I'm not going to powerlevel what my role was in it because it's not relevant. The hotel itself, has one restaurant (it's pretty okay, but the service is garbage but that could be because it was packed at the time), and it has three very small hallways and two conference rooms and an auditorium. It's way smaller than it sounds and the convention rooms themselves are as big as a music room in a high school. How they manage to host a convention in that small of a space is beyond me, it's small, tight, and pretty claustrophobic in some places.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jun 7, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Hey, remember that BLFC was one of the first furcons to require all attendees, staff and vendors to be vaccinated AND boosted to reduce the spread of the Coof?
> 
> Take a look at how well that worked...


The data over the past month or so has been that people with boosters are _more_ likely to test positive, which is the best part of this. A bunch of self-proclaimed Twitter-educated medical experts sat around and came up with this rule 6 months ago, then weeks before the con happens it starts to fall apart because it wasn't based in any real studies.

At some point these people are going to have to realize that their attempts at virtue signaling are pointless, when 90% of the attendees are going to end up crammed in a hotel room with 40 other people.


----------



## wunhunglo (Jun 8, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> The data over the past month or so has been that people with boosters are _more_ likely to test positive, which is the best part of this. A bunch of self-proclaimed Twitter-educated medical experts sat around and came up with this rule 6 months ago, then weeks before the con happens it starts to fall apart because it wasn't based in any real studies.
> 
> At some point these people are going to have to realize that their attempts at virtue signaling are pointless, when 90% of the attendees are going to end up crammed in a hotel room with 40 other people.


You won't get sick if you don't go to things. When they're low on unvaccinated people, especially at a place full of leftyfags, you can have 10% without vax catch it half the time, and 90% with booster catch it much less, but still end up with more of them positive.  However boosted ones will die less and have less complications. 

Science hasn't yet calculated the chances of furfags breeding a novel form of genital warts that grow up inside your spine and sprout teeth and eyes until you split inside out and spawn a fuck goblin.


----------



## Rukario (Jun 8, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> The data over the past month or so has been that people with boosters are _more_ likely to test positive, which is the best part of this. A bunch of self-proclaimed Twitter-educated medical experts sat around and came up with this rule 6 months ago, then weeks before the con happens it starts to fall apart because it wasn't based in any real studies.
> 
> At some point these people are going to have to realize that their attempts at virtue signaling are pointless, when 90% of the attendees are going to end up crammed in a hotel room with 40 other people.


I think the vaccinated furries think they are immune to the virus so are more likely to not bother with masks or hand washing (which they didn't bother with either before 2020). Its like covering your hand with burn cream before placing it on a hot stove - sure, you're less likely to get badly burned, but you're still going to end up in hospital anyway. Its better to not put your hand on the stove in the first place (or attend a Furcon room party, which I imagine is far more painful).


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jun 8, 2022)

Dave. said:


> Furlandia 2022 (the one that goes on in my state) has similar guidelines


Similar, but also not at all. BFLC required boosters, masks under heads "enforced by security", promised to call the cops, and went "reeeeeeeee" over the non-masked normies at their venue. All that grandstanding just to have it spread anyways, and their "security" probably spent the whole con with their thumbs up their asses.

Furlandia just went "I mean, have ur main shot and if you can handle a mask in suit go for it" and covered the basic legal bases to abstain from responsibility if positive cases happened.  Sounds like Furlandia in general is quieter and more respectful than west coast conventions.


----------



## John Freeman (Jun 8, 2022)

Coelacanth said:


> Allow me to introduce you to the Sex Toy Thread. You think that's large? Come and take a look at the shit we stare in horror at over there. Furries are terrifyingly adept at shoving things up where the sun don't shine.


I find it hard to believe the human body doesn’t have limits preventing shit like that. Mr. Hands died for a reason. At some point it’s too much to bear.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jun 8, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I find it hard to believe the human body doesn’t have limits preventing shit like that. Mr. Hands died for a reason. At some point it’s too much to bear.


It does - usually in the form of pain - but that's either part of the draw for furries or they're too horny to realise what's happening until it's too late.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Jun 8, 2022)

New drama is surfacing about a newer convention that's happening this weekend.

StratosFur, a smaller con in Houston, TX, is holding their 2nd year this weekend. But already things are not looking good.

First, let's talk about the numbers. Initially, the convention planned on an attendance cap like they did last year, so as to "not overwhelm the staff." However, unlike last year, this year the attendance cap would be increased. The actual attendance cap number is a tightly-held secret by staff for reasons unknown.

But because they wanted to limit attendance, they insisted initially to do just pre-registration. Last year, pre-registration badges for StratosFur sold out within a couple months of opening. This year, however, they've not been that successful. This was their count as of May 6, 11 days before their pre-registration was set to close:



(Source, archived)

If you're looking at this and thinking "wait, WTF?", you're probably not alone. Either a huge amount of "attendees" are ghosting, or someone higher up fucked up severely on ordering rooms for the room block.

It's very possible that the con board was shitting their pants when they saw how slowly people were pre-registering, because the day after pre-registration closed, they made the announcement that they will now be registering people on-site.

So much for "not overwhelming the staff," or whatever.

Speaking of the staff, StratosFur 2022 will start with fewer staffers returning from last year. Word has got out from former staffers (either they were fired or they left on their own accord) about allegations of abusive behavior from a staffer named Ryn. Other staffers, particularly the con chair Nite and HR manager Wonder Queen, look on as all this is happening in the staff chat and either try to cover for Ryn or flat-out not give a shit.



Spoiler: 15 screenshots of SF staff being absolute cunts to each other



















































Ryn, in particular, seems to love to bend any and every argument lobbied against her into an accusation of racism. 

So who is Ryn? Looking over her tweets, she could be a lolcow in her own right: a mentally ill, terminally online leftist Native American Jew (wut?) who tweets nonstop about white supremacy, genocide, and other leftist garbage to whoever stops to listen to her nonstop screeching.

There would be plenty in her tweets to throw some red flags and give any convention run by sane, level-headed people some pause before hiring. But when Wonder Queen subscribes to the same issues of far-left bullshit, it's no wonder (pun not intended) that not only Ryn is on staff, but has so much clout within the convention since Wonder Queen thinks everything she does, all the way down to the disparagement of her con colleagues based on race, is all perfectly normal and justifiable. It's everybody else who's being racist towards Ryn!

Finally, we get to the final point of contention. For their first year, StratosFur required masks to be worn in convention spaces (even under fursuits), but didn't require a vaccine. This didn't stop Corona-chan and at least 1 person tested positive.

So this year, they're taking the extra step of requiring that everyone be vaxxed.




There's just 1 small problem with this policy: *It's blatantly illegal.* The legality issue has already been brought up to staff, and as expected, they don't care.

It's why no other furry con in Texas has done it, and have instead tiptoed around the law by requiring that everyone show their vaccine card or a negative COVID test. 

So who's idea was this? You guessed it, Ryn and Wonder Queen. According to the same staffers that leaked the screenshots above, Ryn claims that "StratosFur has a duty to conduct a safer environment _for people of colour_ (sic), even more so than the CDC." Emphasis mine. It's always gotta be about race with these degenerate ghouls...

And Wonder Queen claims that they must have everyone attending vaccinated because she's immunocompromised:



Nobody's asking the obvious questions as to why these people are going to a furry convention with hundreds of people from all over if they're this terrified of catching the Coof.

However, this may all be a moot point, since furries aren't interested in kicking up a fuss with the AG, and it's very likely that the AG doesn't want to be bothered with whatever some furfag show is doing. But they can be looking at a $1000 fine if the AG decides to slap them down.

But overall, things are not looking good for this convention.

BONUS: Check out the con schedule. It's woke af and makes Nitro's CCFC schedule look halfway decent.


----------



## Digital Style (Jun 8, 2022)

Letting militant, leftists run furry cons was a mistake.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 8, 2022)

Looks like they'll make room block. That's what can _annihilate_ a convention (of any type, it's not just furry cons).

Have they stopped to consider they're going to make block and not make prereg because, uh, people want to go and aren't interested in being in con spaces with mandates?


----------



## Dave. (Jun 8, 2022)

Seeing as this is the thread to sperg about cons, I’m curious if any of you have ever unironically or still unironically attend furcons. If so, what is it like in person or is it the same on YouTube?

No hatred from me, but I’m just curious since some rumors say former or actual furries browse animal control.


----------



## Catboi (Jun 8, 2022)

Dave. said:


> Seeing as this is the thread to sperg about cons, I’m curious if any of you have ever unironically or still unironically attend furcons. If so, what is it like in person or is it the same on YouTube?
> 
> No hatred from me, but I’m just curious since some rumors say former or actual furries browse animal control.


Pretty tame in person if you avoid parties, at least in my experience. I go to small local cons to buy from small businesses and charities that set up shop there alongside attending some meetups. Though I assume larger cons are way different. Worst I've seen before midnight is just crusty ass fursuits and smelly nerds.


----------



## Racoober (Jun 9, 2022)

Dave. said:


> Seeing as this is the thread to sperg about cons, I’m curious if any of you have ever unironically or still unironically attend furcons. If so, what is it like in person or is it the same on YouTube?
> 
> No hatred from me, but I’m just curious since some rumors say former or actual furries browse animal control.


I’d say in con-spaces its pretty safe and innocent, with the occasional barely sfw fetish gear dude or people running around in stupid puphoods. _Most_ weird things are kept behind closed doors.

Its very very easy to avoid the freaks and just have good time


----------



## Desumorphine (Jun 9, 2022)

Native American jew. Someone explain to me how the fuck that is supposed to work. Is it like Maghreb jews in Africa that claim they are Jews and live by their rules and I am already thinking too deep into this, ain't I?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 9, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Native American jew. Someone explain to me how the fuck that is supposed to work. Is it like Maghreb jews in Africa that claim they are Jews and live by their rules and I am already thinking too deep into this, ain't I?


1/2048th Cherokee. His bubbi had high cheekbones.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jun 9, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Native American jew. Someone explain to me how the fuck that is supposed to work. Is it like Maghreb jews in Africa that claim they are Jews and live by their rules and I am already thinking too deep into this, ain't I?





Shaka Brah said:


> 1/2048th Cherokee. His bubbi had high cheekbones.


I wouldn't think too much. I took a look through Ryn's twitter and from what few selfies I found they were white as a sheet. In all honesty I was expecting a black chick.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Jun 9, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> I wouldn't think too much. I took a look through Ryn's twitter and from what few selfies I found they were white as a sheet. In all honesty I was expecting a black chick.


They probably have nothing else going for them in their life.

Also makes grifting a lot easier, as seen in the pinned tweet.


----------



## Sintharia (Jun 9, 2022)

Dave. said:


> Seeing as this is the thread to sperg about cons, I’m curious if any of you have ever unironically or still unironically attend furcons. If so, what is it like in person or is it the same on YouTube?
> 
> No hatred from me, but I’m just curious since some rumors say former or actual furries browse animal control.


It honestly varies from con to con. I keep my con circuit small on purpose, mostly because I'm not stupid enough to bankrupt myself for conventions.

Each convention cultivates its own atmosphere. For example, Anthrocon has gone all-in on its partnership with the city of Pittsburgh, to the point where their parade goes outside, they're having a block party this year, and they pick up a not-insignificant amount of daily walk-in membership from curious locals. It has become a spectacle for the entirety of downtown, and the business folks who aren't skeeved out get a lot of glee out of watching the fursuiters and getting pictures. The convention itself puts on a pretty polished showing, and keeps the questionable activities/panels to after 10pm and often out of the convention center.

Other cons that I've been to have been way less active, often because they're much smaller. But they're also crammed into smaller spaces that aren't great for the size of their events. However, a lot of them like to lean into being bawdy and vulgar. Some include open beer bars, then wonder why there are wasted furs all over the place.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 9, 2022)

Dave. said:


> Seeing as this is the thread to sperg about cons, I’m curious if any of you have ever unironically or still unironically attend furcons. If so, what is it like in person or is it the same on YouTube?
> 
> No hatred from me, but I’m just curious since some rumors say former or actual furries browse animal control.


As the others have said, cons in general (not just furry cons) are pretty "safe". They still have to abide by the venue's rules, after all. So most horror shows related to the convention floor itself are the result of mismanagement. The most degeneracy you'll see there will be in the dealers' den, if they allow for adult content to be sold openly, if they sell/serve alcohol in the premises, and/or in "sex-positive" and "LGBT/queer" panels.

Things really get wild when people head to the bar or back to the hotel. Most conventions, normie or degenerate, have pretty wild afterparties because most people there are essentially on vacation away from their families. So they get really drunk/high and do what drunk/high people do. Furry conventions just take it to the extreme because that's what furries _do_. I remember sneaking into attending a BlizzCon afterparty a long time ago (I was in Anaheim for another convention) and while it wasn't _maximum degeneracy_ things got pretty intense. Watching a small Asian girl chug down half a bottle of Jack Daniels and then jump into a fountain was... enlightening.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 9, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> At some point these people are going to have to realize that their attempts at virtue signaling are pointless, when 90% of the attendees are going to end up crammed in a hotel room with 40 other people.


The rest of the world has moved on but furries are still all about this shit for some reason.

There were a few posts on Twitter calling out Megaplex for not caring about vaccination status. Whatever. At this point you get what you get, just leave it up to personal responsibility.


----------



## Sintharia (Jun 9, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> The rest of the world has moved on but furries are still all about this shit for some reason.
> 
> There were a few posts on Twitter calling out Megaplex for not caring about vaccination status. Whatever. At this point you get what you get, just leave it up to personal responsibility.


The simple answer is that there’s a LOT of autists that are furries, and that includes in decision-making positions for conventions.


----------



## Fuggalope (Jun 9, 2022)

That Stratosfur schedule is something else. Pretty much every event that isn't dancing or games is some flavor of autism or tranny shit.

Add in their mask/vax requirements and it just gets worse. Probably only a good con if you enjoy seeing blue-haired fat chicks and ma'am's with beards in ugly thrift store granny dresses in their natural environment.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Jun 9, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> That Stratosfur schedule is something else. Pretty much every event that isn't dancing or games is some flavor of autism or tranny shit.
> 
> Add in their mask/vax requirements and it just gets worse. Probably only a good con if you enjoy seeing blue-haired fat chicks and ma'am's with beards in ugly thrift store granny dresses in their natural environment.


You have no idea how hard you hit the nail on the head there.

Here's just a small sample of who's going, from their official TG chat:
EDIT: They actually felt compelled to do a _land acknowledgement _during opening ceremonies. Whining about how they're "sharing land" with a half-dozen tribes or so.


I fucking can't with these jackasses, y'all.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jun 10, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> That Stratosfur schedule is something else. Pretty much every event that isn't dancing or games is some flavor of autism or tranny shit.
> 
> Add in their mask/vax requirements and it just gets worse. Probably only a good con if you enjoy seeing blue-haired fat chicks and ma'am's with beards in ugly thrift store granny dresses in their natural environment.


Why the fuck are they still even requiring masks like you know it's not going to be enforced. it's fucking retarded.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jun 10, 2022)

Dave. said:


> Seeing as this is the thread to sperg about cons, I’m curious if any of you have ever unironically or still unironically attend furcons. If so, what is it like in person or is it the same on YouTube?
> 
> No hatred from me, but I’m just curious since some rumors say former or actual furries browse animal control.


Cons are fun if you like being in a space full of a bunch of geeks and doing generally fun activities like tabletop games and other things. What causes issues are generally the encroachment of what I call the NSFW crowd that should be seen only after dark coming around in the middle of the day to "be themselves". Generally speaking babyfurs used to be kept in check until recently with the degeneration of faggotry.

(Also Apologies for the double post.)


----------



## Strayserval (Jun 10, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> You have no idea how hard you hit the nail on the head there.
> 
> Here's just a small sample of who's going, from their official TG chat:View attachment 3369869View attachment 3369872
> EDIT: They actually felt compelled to do a _land acknowledgement _during opening ceremonies. Whining about how they're "sharing land" with a half-dozen tribes or so.
> ...


Nothing quite like scrolling past a gargantuan tranny pic in the morning. Nice


----------



## Digital Style (Jun 10, 2022)

Willing to bet they're not even going to donate to the Native American organization that helped them write that Land Acknowledgement statement on their website. Ahh who am I kidding, of course they didn't. Its all virtue signaling with 99% of these furries. 

Also that might have been the worst con schedule I've ever seen.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Jun 11, 2022)

I bring forth more StratosFur news.

Context: the lot at the Hyatt Regency Bush Int'l Airport gets full very quickly when they host an event, so they often have overflow parking in a garage across from the hotel.

Bear in mind, however, that this convention is hosted in a really shitty part of Houston. It's called "Gunspoint" for a reason.



Spoiler: What's the worst that could happen?



Anyway, some dude is going around cutting catalytic converters off cars. This happened on the hotel lot:




 Then the same thing happened in the overflow garage across the street:






As expected, none of the staff seem to give a shit. Welcome to Greenspoint, motherfuckers!


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jun 11, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> I bring forth more StratosFur news.
> 
> Context: the lot at the Hyatt Regency Bush Int'l Airport gets full very quickly when they host an event, so they often have overflow parking in a garage across from the hotel.
> 
> ...


Staff at cons could really care less when it comes to what happens to attendees. Most con staff at this point would rather clout chase to their buddies on Twitter then run a successful convention.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Jun 12, 2022)

Good morning, Kiwis! If you were waiting for a shitshow from the Texas tranny autismofest known as StratosFur, then boy do I have some news for you!

First off, a hotel staffer came by and shut down the rave, because it was "too loud." But hold on a minute...whatcha doin' Wonderbread?



An attendee tweeted (with lots more details) about the situation, and StratosFur confirmed that the situation was under control.

In the staff chat, it was a 5-alarm fire:


Spoiler: Shit hitting the fan



















More light trashiness. Someone thought it would be a cool idea to pull up a chair or two into the elevator.



And our Cat-Converter Caper from last night stepped it up a notch, from stealing catalytic converters to stealing wheels.


Spoiler: Good luck getting home, homie









And the responses to this are just what you'd expect...






What an absolute shitshow. Militant leftists running the con, people's cars getting jacked, hysterical hotel staff, termites, and broken A/C on an entire floor.

The autism on COVID and attendance was just the tip of the iceberg, lmao.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 12, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Good morning, Kiwis! If you were waiting for a shitshow from the Texas tranny autismofest known as StratosFur, then boy do I've got some news for you!
> 
> First off, a hotel staffer came by and shut down the rave, because it was "too loud." But hold on a minute...whatcha doin' Wonderbread?
> View attachment 3379742
> ...


“They needed it more than you”
Anywhere else I’d assume this dudes just trolling, but you know damn good and well this guy was serious. 

If they check Facebook marketplace, they could probubly get a great deal on a set of newer model Toyota Corolla wheels and tires lol.


----------



## DoodooForGoogol (Jun 12, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> What an absolute shitshow. Militant leftists running the con, people's cars getting jacked, hysterical hotel staff, termites, and broken A/C on an entire floor.
> 
> The autism on COVID and attendance was just the tip of the iceberg, lmao.


Can't wait to hear the true magic of "Gunspoint" unfurl what with the robberies/muggings, kidnappings, and the occasional murder. In fact, why stop at the catalytic converters and wheels when you can do a complete scrap-job of an entire car?


----------



## Markass the Worst (Jun 12, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> What an absolute shitshow. Militant leftists running the con, people's cars getting jacked, hysterical hotel staff, termites, and broken A/C on an entire floor.


This is what I like to call "when fantasy meets reality." Furry troons will learn firsthand what exactly the denizens of Gunspoint have to say about their furry identity and gender expression.


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (Jun 13, 2022)

DoodooForGoogol said:


> Can't wait to hear the true magic of "Gunspoint" unfurl what with the robberies/muggings, kidnappings, and the occasional murder. In fact, why stop at the catalytic converters and wheels when you can do a complete scrap-job of an entire car?


Money to weight ratio- At somewhere round like 50~75 bucks for a cat at your local scrapyard, like 10 pounds and a sawzall? Get in get out easy. Wheels/tires are similar if folks go Indianapolis on the heap, bring an impact and your A-game. Worst come to worst scrap aluminum pays better than scrap steel/iron and you can roll two tires away at a time at a brisk pace alone. Ever try to go furrycon chopshop and casually mosey away with a 4 banger engine down your pants?


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 13, 2022)

I know it's always 'used parts for poor people cars' that people are looking for but "corolla rims are what we're looking for" is a new level for me.

My dad did medium-long haul dealer car shuffling for a Caddy dealer for a while. Went a whole state over to get an Escalade only for the dealer to go out back and find it up on jackstands. that was funny.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jun 13, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Good morning, Kiwis! If you were waiting for a shitshow from the Texas tranny autismofest known as StratosFur, then boy do I have some news for you!
> 
> First off, a hotel staffer came by and shut down the rave, because it was "too loud." But hold on a minute...whatcha doin' Wonderbread?
> View attachment 3379742
> ...


Isn't it interesting how the one staff member you don't see expressing concern or doing any sort of work in the official channel is Ryn, the pale white 'native american jew'? Unless they renamed to something else I'm not seeing them at all during this time of actual work and worry for the con.


----------



## Lion (Jun 14, 2022)

as anthrocon creeps up we already have people bringing up the covid risks for people attending the con and getting upset that AC is trending but not covid.






			https://twitter.com/LiteralGrill/status/1536759071662936067
		



			https://archive.ph/CcAbv


----------



## Digital Style (Jun 14, 2022)

Ahh yes, lets end all furry cons indefinitely until its "safe". Smart thinking, Allie. Who cares if it literally bankrupts/kills a convention, we have to be safe.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 14, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Ahh yes, lets end all furry cons indefinitely until its "safe". Smart thinking, Allie. Who cares if it literally bankrupts/kills a convention, we have to be safe.


"We need a total and complete shutdown of the furry fandom until we can figure out what's going on."


----------



## camopattern (Jun 14, 2022)

Lion said:


> as anthrocon creeps up we already have people bringing up the covid risks for people attending the con and getting upset that AC is trending but not covid.
> View attachment 3388499
> 
> 
> ...



If he wants his foot amputated sooner just "accidentally sleep with it in a bucket of ice". Worked great for another furry


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Lion said:


> as anthrocon creeps up we already have people bringing up the covid risks for people attending the con and getting upset that AC is trending but not covid.
> View attachment 3388499
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to include what (I personally believe) is one of the funniest fucking covid-sperging tweets I've ever seen  




(original tweet) (archive)

I only wish I knew what the tweet they were quoting was, they deleted it before anyone archived it.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 14, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> "We need a total and complete shutdown of the furry fandom until we can figure out what's going on."


I'm going to laugh if there's a monkeypox outbreak at a furry convention, which is entirely plausible since it looks sexually transmitted and has a gigantic incubation time so people don't know they're carriers.

We'll have to start calling it foxpox.


----------



## “Fun”times (Jun 14, 2022)

I love how paranoid about the coof they are but you know damn well these fags have the raunchiest nasty unprotected sex with as many people as they can. Wonder if that retard one is gonna be there to cum all over a pizza again.


----------



## Catboi (Jun 15, 2022)

“Fun”times said:


> I love how paranoid about the coof they are but you know damn well these fags have the raunchiest nasty unprotected sex with as many people as they can. Wonder if that retard one is gonna be there to cum all over a pizza again.


Don't forget to mask up while in a ventilated and monitored hotel lobby, you don't want to spread anything to the 20 dicks you'll take later


----------



## Sintharia (Jun 15, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> You forgot to include what (I personally believe) is one of the funniest fucking covid-sperging tweets I've ever seen
> View attachment 3388765
> (original tweet) (archive)
> 
> I only wish I knew what the tweet they were quoting was, they deleted it before anyone archived it.


This person appears to firmly believe that being an able-bodied person going about your life is ableist in the extreme, and literally killing disabled people.

This is the text of the tweet that was deleted, as shared in a Telegram chat.


----------



## John Freeman (Jun 15, 2022)

camopattern said:


> If he wants his foot amputated sooner just "accidentally sleep with it in a bucket of ice". Worked great for another furry


And remind them it’s for your “arthritis”. Six hours is the magic number.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 15, 2022)

camopattern said:


> If he wants his foot amputated sooner just "accidentally sleep with it in a bucket of ice". Worked great for another furry


Dry ice. It's way harder to do with regular ice.


----------



## Markass the Worst (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion said:


> as anthrocon creeps up we already have people bringing up the covid risks for people attending the con and getting upset that AC is trending but not covid.
> View attachment 3388499
> 
> 
> ...





Digital Style said:


> Ahh yes, lets end all furry cons indefinitely until its "safe". Smart thinking, Allie. Who cares if it literally bankrupts/kills a convention, we have to be safe.


Self-sabotage like this could only come from the brilliant minds of the members of the furry fandom. I'd like to see the convention actually get shut down because of one schizo's paranoia about the coof as the meltdown from all other would be attendees would be enormous, but the organizers are sane enough to ignore this cripple. For now.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Jun 16, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> I bring forth more StratosFur news.
> 
> Context: the lot at the Hyatt Regency Bush Int'l Airport gets full very quickly when they host an event, so they often have overflow parking in a garage across from the hotel.
> 
> ...


Now I'm extremely curious what would go down if fwa took place just 4 miles further south in Oakland city or something. imho hosting it where they did is like on the line that separates the black people living in Atlanta to the niggers who live in Atlanta


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 16, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> "We need a total and complete shutdown of the furry fandom


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jun 18, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I'm going to laugh if there's a monkeypox outbreak at a furry convention, which is entirely plausible since it looks sexually transmitted and has a gigantic incubation time so people don't know they're carriers.
> 
> We'll have to start calling it foxpox.


I'm honestly surprised these "We must never have a convention again because immunocompromised people cannot go to it" people haven't started parroting the Zero Covid nutjobs on Twitter like Eric Feigl-Ding, who have taken up pushing this "Monkeypox is airborne" nonsense that has only been done in a lab.

If it's not obvious yet, nobody is listening to these people and nobody ever will. They can continue to sit at home and not go outside, the same way they were before Covid became a thing.

EDIT: was reading that person's twitter and found a lengthy thread where they claim they were "clinically diagnosed with burnout" which should say something about the type of person they are. They also seem to have it in for the furry community anyways because "the community" worked them to a "medical diagnosis" of being burnt out, and they are definitely the only creator to ever have to deal with that.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 18, 2022)

“Fun”times said:


> I love how paranoid about the coof they are but you know damn well these fags have the raunchiest nasty unprotected sex with as many people as they can. Wonder if that retard one is gonna be there to cum all over a pizza again.


Maybe they broadcast their fear over it because it gets them off.


JFKdestroyer said:


> If it's not obvious yet, nobody is listening to these people and nobody ever will. They can continue to sit at home and not go outside, the same way they were before Covid became a thing.


God I wish this was true. Enough people in power think it's great to use hysteria as their weapon and are keeping things going for their advantage.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 19, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> If it's not obvious yet, nobody is listening to these people and nobody ever will. They can continue to sit at home and not go outside, the same way they were before Covid became a thing.


Why are Americans still wanking to COVID? I went to 2 conventions without having to think about COVID restrictions or ask about providing proof beforehand.
The main demographic I've seen still wearing masks are old people because they're the ones that were used to fear monger people. MSM published the occasional death of a young person to rile up susceptible youngins.


----------



## Local Degenerate (Jun 19, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Why are Americans still wanking to COVID? I went to 2 conventions without having to think about COVID restrictions or ask about providing proof beforehand.
> The main demographic I've seen still wearing masks are old people because they're the ones that were used to fear monger people. MSM published the occasional death of a young person to rile up susceptible youngins.


Because the POTUS has dementia, he keeps falling the same trick every year of taking the current medical issue (cold season/flu season), and making a new varient that sounds scary, that oddly has the exact same symptoms of the medical issue in question. 

My job has started requiring masks again, but the fucking cruise I'm going on doesn't. Figure that shit out.


----------



## longtoothduck (Jun 19, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I'm honestly surprised these "We must never have a convention again because immunocompromised people cannot go to it" people haven't started parroting the Zero Covid nutjobs on Twitter like Eric Feigl-Ding, who have taken up pushing this "Monkeypox is airborne" nonsense that has only been done in a lab.
> 
> If it's not obvious yet, nobody is listening to these people and nobody ever will. They can continue to sit at home and not go outside, the same way they were before Covid became a thing.
> 
> EDIT: was reading that person's twitter and found a lengthy thread where they claim they were "clinically diagnosed with burnout" which should say something about the type of person they are. They also seem to have it in for the furry community anyways because "the community" worked them to a "medical diagnosis" of being burnt out, and they are definitely the only creator to ever have to deal with that.


^this 
only a handfull of furries are complaining about muh super spreaders even though they weren't gonna go in the first place
luckily the con runners are starting to pull their heads out of their asses and tell these spazzes to fuck off.
https://twitter.com/Coinopfruit/status/1534269642235031552


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 19, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Why are Americans still wanking to COVID? I went to 2 conventions without having to think about COVID restrictions or ask about providing proof beforehand.
> The main demographic I've seen still wearing masks are old people because they're the ones that were used to fear monger people. MSM published the occasional death of a young person to rile up susceptible youngins.


I live in the Southeast and the only people who still enforce COVID restrictions is the doctor's office. _Nobody_ cares aside from the odd masker.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 21, 2022)

Watch out, it's the Monkeypox mobile! No, it's not the Venga Bus, so beware and be scared! D:


			https://kerfluffle.ticketspice.com/kerfluffle-32
		




Spoiler: INTRODUCING: KERFLUFFLE 32 - MONKEYPOX PRIDE!


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jun 22, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Watch out, it's the Monkeypox mobile! No, it's not the Venga Bus, so beware and be scared! D:
> 
> 
> https://kerfluffle.ticketspice.com/kerfluffle-32
> ...


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 22, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3414844
> View attachment 3414845


I’m glad someone else pointed this out, since when is nudity and fetish gear ok for “all ages?”


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jun 22, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> I’m glad someone else pointed this out, since when is nudity and fetish gear ok for “all ages?”


Since pedophiles took control of the cultural apparatus.


----------



## lillipup (Jun 22, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3414844
> View attachment 3414845


Maybe fox news had a point.


----------



## Linoone (Jun 22, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Watch out, it's the Monkeypox mobile! No, it's not the Venga Bus, so beware and be scared! D:
> 
> 
> https://kerfluffle.ticketspice.com/kerfluffle-32
> ...


Can this month at this point be called Pedo Month? Cause all I’m seeing are a bunch disgusting faggots and troons preying on innocent kids wanting to spread their degeneracy even further.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 22, 2022)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Can this month at this point be called Pedo Month? Cause all I’m seeing are a bunch disgusting faggots and troons preying on innocent kids wanting to spread their degeneracy even further.


This is the furry who organizes the Kerfluffle events such as the Pride Parade Mobile, the Fursuit Zoo trip and other sleazy/slutty parties.


			https://twitter.com/avwuff
		



Spoiler: The freak behind Kerfluffle








EDIT He's also been selling some book about his fursuiting adventures on Amazon .


			https://www.amazon.com/Husky-Goes-Big-Walkies-Appalachian/dp/B09NW4SZ5J
		



Spoiler: A Husky Goes On Big Walkies: The Appalachian Trail ..


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jun 23, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> I'm honestly surprised these "We must never have a convention again because immunocompromised people cannot go to it" people haven't started parroting the Zero Covid nutjobs on Twitter like Eric Feigl-Ding, who have taken up pushing this "Monkeypox is airborne" nonsense that has only been done in a lab.
> 
> If it's not obvious yet, nobody is listening to these people and nobody ever will. They can continue to sit at home and not go outside, the same way they were before Covid became a thing.
> 
> EDIT: was reading that person's twitter and found a lengthy thread where they claim they were "clinically diagnosed with burnout" which should say something about the type of person they are. They also seem to have it in for the furry community anyways because "the community" worked them to a "medical diagnosis" of being burnt out, and they are definitely the only creator to ever have to deal with that.




The problem is places like Twitter which have algorithms that are promoting queer and deviant content push people like that to the forefront and give them a voice. People being people have their weird belief that if something seems popular then it must be okay. Since places like Twitter are basically overly amplifying their voices they're getting heard and seen. One thing I can tell you is hotels and conventions are scared of corporate or government pulling the Axe on the convention because they violated a protocol. 

This mentality hasn't just stayed isolated to furfaggotry and it's associated conventions. It's unfortunately spread to anime cons where Katsucon which is in the DC metro area is requiring everyone have proof of double vaccination. While others like anime weekend Atlanta have said we're going to require only a negative Covid test. Meanwhile a place like San Japan in San Antonio is back to pre covid restrictions now. 

Unfortunately weak willed millennials/zoomers know that covid allows them to monopolize the attention so they want this to continue.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 23, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Meanwhile a place like San Japan in San Antonio is back to pre covid restrictions now.


GA-38 bans mask mandates (etc etc) for Texas government facilities. San Japan's convention center (and TFF's which is how this first came up) fall under that. I'm pretty sure that you, the convention, could have a mandate that applies only to your areas of the convention center and only for your attendees for purposes of your membership but that is considered a somewhat dicey legal line and might even cause trouble with the venue.

Conventions, regardless of whether or not they agree with the EO, aren't likely to go against the grain.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jun 23, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> GA-38 bans mask mandates (etc etc) for Texas government facilities. San Japan's convention center (and TFF's which is how this first came up) fall under that. I'm pretty sure that you, the convention, could have a mandate that applies only to your areas of the convention center and only for your attendees for purposes of your membership but that is considered a somewhat dicey legal line and might even cause trouble with the venue.
> 
> Conventions, regardless of whether or not they agree with the EO, aren't likely to go against the grain.


I knew that some places Had lifted their restrictions but it does still go to show you how it's affecting the con scene when 10-15% of the crowd is potentially affected by not being fully vaccinated. Plus it's ironic how vaccinated people under this certain strain of a specific disease have been super spreaders. 

But generally speaking you can tell that many cases you have cons going for the loudest and shrill minority vs what most people believe.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 26, 2022)

The Furries at the Kerfluffle Toronto Pride event are spooking all the parents and children there with their sleazy fetish wear. D:
https://www.twitch.tv/furrykerfluffle?sr=a   Kerfluffle Livestream



Spoiler: Wear dark glasses to protect your eyes.


----------



## The Big O (Jun 26, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> I live in the Southeast and the only people who still enforce COVID restrictions is the doctor's office. _Nobody_ cares aside from the odd masker.


There's still people wearing them willingly in New England too. Not as much as they used to be, but I still see a mask out of every 10-15 people in the public places I go to. Yes, that sadly still includes dolts wearing masks in their cars.


BubblesLahey said:


> The Furries at the Kerfluffle Toronto Pride event are spooking all the parents and children there with their sleazy fetish wear. D:
> https://www.twitch.tv/furrykerfluffle?sr=a   Kerfluffle Livestream
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why I roll my eyes at dumbasses who think it's A-okay to flaunt kinky shit openly at pride events.

Also, I laugh at how many of these losers here are wearing pup masks. That is _implicit fetish gear _marketed at furries in particular and any normie who tries looking those masks up on the internet will probably avert their eyes real quick.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jun 26, 2022)

The Big O said:


> There's still people wearing them willingly in New England too. Not as much as they used to be, but I still see a mask out of every 10-15 people in the public places I go to. Yes, that sadly still includes dolts wearing masks in their cars.


We still see some masks, the only time I see it in cars though is people putting them on at the intersection during a red, then turning into the parking lot and just going straight in, or when you see someone hop in their car, then hit another public place on the same street. The real dolts are those getting retarded over those who decide they want to wear masks still.

We had a case in my town of a guy paralyzing a poor girl because she was willingly choosing to wear a mask, and it drove him so crazy that someone could've held an opinion different than his about wearing a mask without a mandate he assaulted her trying to pull it off, leading to her falling on some stairs and breaking her spine.

No one around here is calling for masks to be worn, other than a new "if you're coughing, you must wear a mask" policy some places adopted before the mandate when Covid started and decided "fuck it, we're keeping it as we got less sick employees now". Yet there's been several cases of people making public scenes about others willingly choosing to wear masks, and a few have resulted in assault charges. The general mentality seems to be among these assholes making public scenes is "the government isn't making you do it, so you shouldn't do it at all, because choosing to do something you don't have to is giving up your freedom." Which that's some mental gymnastics to me. Using your own free will, to do something others don't want to, is giving up freedom. I've seen some people make similar arguments about not owning a weapon. "Choosing to not own a gun is bad, because you have the choice to own one." I think people forget there's two sides to any choice, that's what makes something a freedom. The freedom to opt out is as important as opt in.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 26, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> The Furries at the Kerfluffle Toronto Pride event are *spooking all the parents and children there with their sleazy fetish wear. D:*
> https://www.twitch.tv/furrykerfluffle?sr=a   Kerfluffle Livestream
> 
> 
> ...


What were they even expecting?


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm sure the attendees of the pride parade featuring the "GTA Skinnydippers" and "Kink Pride Toronto" where just simply agahst at people wearing fursuits in their wholesome, family friendly pride parade.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jun 30, 2022)

Lol





Spoiler: autistic replies














link


----------



## Solid Snek (Jul 1, 2022)

Spotted something while archiving Lou Gagliardi; thought I'd share with yinz, and judging by the last several posts here, it looks like this is a common sentiment lately:



People are reaching the limits of their tolerance.

Soon, brothers. Soon.




AngryTreeRat said:


> We still see some masks, the only time I see it in cars though is people putting them on at the intersection during a red, then turning into the parking lot and just going straight in, or when you see someone hop in their car, then hit another public place on the same street. The real dolts are those getting retarded over those who decide they want to wear masks still.
> 
> We had a case in my town of a guy paralyzing a poor girl because she was willingly choosing to wear a mask, and it drove him so crazy that someone could've held an opinion different than his about wearing a mask without a mandate he assaulted her trying to pull it off, leading to her falling on some stairs and breaking her spine.
> 
> No one around here is calling for masks to be worn, other than a new "if you're coughing, you must wear a mask" policy some places adopted before the mandate when Covid started and decided "fuck it, we're keeping it as we got less sick employees now". Yet there's been several cases of people making public scenes about others willingly choosing to wear masks, and a few have resulted in assault charges. The general mentality seems to be among these assholes making public scenes is "the government isn't making you do it, so you shouldn't do it at all, because choosing to do something you don't have to is giving up your freedom." Which that's some mental gymnastics to me. Using your own free will, to do something others don't want to, is giving up freedom. I've seen some people make similar arguments about not owning a weapon. "Choosing to not own a gun is bad, because you have the choice to own one." I think people forget there's two sides to any choice, that's what makes something a freedom. The freedom to opt out is as important as opt in.


Over the course of quarantine, I had people threaten to kill me both for, and for not, wearing masks.

It sounds crazy, yeah - but at this point, I'm starting to see the appeal of throwing_ troons_ down stairs, so I try not to judge violent maniacs too harshly.


----------



## Lion (Jul 1, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Spotted something while archiving Lou Gagliardi; thought I'd share with yinz, and judging by the last several posts here, it looks like this is a common sentiment lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only fat faggots eat at burger king in the first place. what did he expect


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 1, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> View attachment 3446210


This made my day


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 1, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> People are reaching the limits of their tolerance.


Eh. I trawled through that thread and I wouldn't be so hopeful. Just happens to be a shitty burger king operated by gross people according to locals and rumors. Funny that happened though but that just seems to be by circumstance and not genuine furry hate.


----------



## Napalm Lube (Jul 1, 2022)

Someone’s going around the convention putting up animal rape pride stickers. [Archive]

An animal rapist has taken pleasure in hearing the news. [Archive]



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 1, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Spotted something while archiving Lou Gagliardi; thought I'd share with yinz, and judging by the last several posts here, it looks like this is a common sentiment lately:
> 
> View attachment 3446210
> 
> ...


My god don't tempt me to push some furry down the escalator.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 1, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> View attachment 3446210


Somewhere in a Westin hotel room, a sweaty masturbating fursuiter is being stuffed with Whopper™ sandwiches and called the same thing


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Jul 1, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Spotted something while archiving Lou Gagliardi; thought I'd share with yinz, and judging by the last several posts here, it looks like this is a common sentiment lately:
> 
> View attachment 3446210
> 
> People are reaching the limits of their tolerance.


Power level some what: I help out at an anime con and, for some reason, we get furfags a lot and they use to come to me and complain about how Walmart, McDonald’s, KFC, Starbucks call them retarded faggots/ freaks since they enter their stores in their fur suit. They always wanted me to do something about it. Don’t know how I could, but it always make me laugh. My god, I thought they would of learned by now that going out into public in a mascot outfit isn’t going to make you popular.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 1, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> Power level some what: I help out at an anime con and, for some reason, we get furfags a lot and they use to come to me and complain about how Walmart, McDonald’s, KFC, Starbucks call them retarded faggots/ freaks since they enter their stores in their fur suit. They always wanted me to do something about it. Don’t know how I could, but it always make me laugh. My god, I thought they would of learned by now that going out into public in a mascot outfit isn’t going to make you popular.


I know the feeling like as a con organizer I always would tell attendees that you should change up out of overly complex cosplays if you're going to get lunch.

Furries for some reason like to embrace cringe. I guess it's that they have to have people stare at me. 





Solid Snek said:


> Spotted something while archiving Lou Gagliardi; thought I'd share with yinz, and judging by the last several posts here, it looks like this is a common sentiment lately:
> 
> View attachment 3446210
> 
> ...


I don't think the manager called him a fat faggot. I think like everything furries claim none of this shit happened. People at Burger King are used to fat people and chances are the only person using faggot are furries. 

chances are the minorities/teenagers working at the local BK could care less. Also the idea that the manager called him a fat faggot unprovoked sounds like bs. Chances are he is making this up for sympathy points.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 1, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Furries for some reason like to embrace cringe. I guess it's that they have to have people stare at me.
> I don't think the manager called him a fat faggot. I think like everything furries claim none of this shit happened. People at Burger King are used to fat people and chances are the only person using faggot are furries.
> 
> chances are the minorities/teenagers working at the local BK could care less. Also the idea that the manager called him a fat faggot unprovoked sounds like bs. Chances are he is making this up for sympathy points.


Agreed. These guys are in fucking Pittsburgh, too. Literally smack dab in the middle of the city. The supposed Burger King franchise is also literally just a quarter mile away from a convention center, these guys are used to weirdos.

Now, Pittsburgh isn't exactly San Francisco in terms of wokeness and political correctness, but any Burger King manager in a store like that who made a habit out of calling clients "fat faggots", whether or not they _deserved_ it, would get strung up by corporate faster than you could say "you're fired".


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 1, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Agreed. These guys are in fucking Pittsburgh, too. Literally smack dab in the middle of the city. The supposed Burger King franchise is also literally just a quarter mile away from a convention center, these guys are used to weirdos.
> 
> Now, Pittsburgh isn't exactly San Francisco in terms of wokeness and political correctness, but any Burger King manager in a store like that who made a habit out of calling clients "fat faggots", whether or not they _deserved_ it, would get strung up by corporate faster than you would say "you're fired".


Yeah I'm saying Hugo is full of shit the person who called him a fat faggot was probably another furry on the phone probably remarking about him talking to his friends and Hugo needs to make up a story because he's a fat lonely male who will never reproduce.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 1, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah I'm saying Hugo is full of shit the person who called him a fat faggot was probably another furry on the phone probably remarking about him talking to his friends and Hugo needs to make up a story because he's a fat lonely male *who will never reproduce.*


Well yeah. What really hurts the furfags is reminding them that only ugly men will fuck them.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 2, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I know the feeling like as a con organizer I always would tell attendees that you should change up out of overly complex cosplays if you're going to get lunch.
> 
> Furries for some reason like to embrace cringe. I guess it's that they have to have people stare at me.


I know some of the gaming cons I hit for work told us which nearby businesses are cosplay friendly, and which you should change out of cosplay before going to.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 2, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Well yeah. What really hurts the furfags is reminding them that only ugly men will fuck them.


Agreed that's why I stopped hanging out with them and got a self esteem for myself.


AngryTreeRat said:


> I know some of the gaming cons I hit for work told us which nearby businesses are cosplay friendly, and which you should change out of cosplay before going to.


I know of stories of cops being called on cosplayers because Karen didn't know a convention had been occuring and thought people with guns and swords were about to cause violence. Thankfully con organizers had dealt with local police. but still a lot of crazy incidents have happened.


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 2, 2022)

Napalm Lube said:


> Someone’s going around the convention putting up animal rape pride stickers. [Archive]
> 
> An animal rapist has taken pleasure in hearing the news. [Archive]
> 
> ...






Is this related?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 2, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 3448386
> Is this related?


Nah, it's about someone in apparently cosplay gear harassing "BIPOC" furries.


----------



## sex haver (Jul 2, 2022)

Apparently someone showed up at Anthrocon cosplaying as Killa from Escape from Tarkov, then went to the BIPOC furs panel to harass people, allegedly including physically hitting people wearing fursuits and telling people there's an incoming mass shooting.

Unfortunately, the original tweet calling him out was deleted before I checked Twitter tonight and so I have no archive, but there's still some fallout from it available.

Guy claiming he told people to hide from an incoming mass shooter:



(Tweet | Archive)

One of many claims he was hitting fursuiters:



(Tweet | Archive)

Anthrocon, for whatever absolutely retarded reason, decided to let it slide at first:



(Tweet | Archive)

Which only last for about three hours. About two hours ago as of writing, he's been escorted out of the convention by police:

(Tweet | Archive)

Last but not least, Anthrocon confirms he is banned and will have a "more formal statement" tomorrow:



(Tweet | Archive)

I have a slight suspicion that this @Trace81903430 account might be him or be related to him. Generic profile, namenumbers username, first tweets right around the exact moment he was kicked out. Only tweets are defending the cosplayer and/or mocking anyone who wanted him removed. Archived replies.



Spoiler: bonus lol






(Tweet | Archive)


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 2, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Apparently someone showed up at Anthrocon cosplaying as Killa from Escape from Tarkov, then went to the BIPOC furs panel to harass people, allegedly including physically hitting people wearing fursuits and telling people there's an incoming mass shooting.
> 
> Unfortunately, the original tweet calling him out was deleted before I checked Twitter tonight and so I have no archive, but there's still some fallout from it available.
> 
> ...


Ok which of you is the dung fondler? Please raise your hand to be mocked by the class.

Seriously though, how many times has the farms actually been shown to be connected to shit like this? It's like they fail to realize how many people have it out for them that are far less sane than we are.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 2, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Ok which of you is the dung fondler? Please raise your hand to be mocked by the class.
> 
> Seriously though, how many times has the farms actually been shown to be connected to shit like this? It's like they fail to realize how many people have it out for them that are far less sane than we are.





Of all the edgy boys on the internet, they decide to blame the ones that openly discourage stirring up shit.

Man, we really do live rent-free in their heads don't we?


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 2, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> View attachment 3448840
> Of all the edgy boys on the internet, they decide to blame the ones that openly discourage stirring up shit.
> 
> Man, we really do live rent-free in their heads don't we?


What are they supposed to do? Find a new scapegoat to blame furry hate on? That would take effort.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 2, 2022)

Crossed Animal said:


> What are they supposed to do? Find a new scapegoat to blame furry hate on? That would take effort.


I mean 4chan still exists. So does SA, 8chan, and I'm pretty sure ED is still around, too.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jul 2, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Apparently someone showed up at Anthrocon cosplaying as Killa from Escape from Tarkov, then went to the BIPOC furs panel to harass people, allegedly including physically hitting people wearing fursuits and telling people there's an incoming mass shooting.
> 
> Unfortunately, the original tweet calling him out was deleted before I checked Twitter tonight and so I have no archive, but there's still some fallout from it available.
> 
> ...


Official statement has been made. 



Spoiler: image






Tweet | Archive


----------



## billydero (Jul 2, 2022)

“Go back to Kiwifarms!” Skunktwine bravely shouts… from across the conspace and from behind their Twitter as an extra level of protection against the scary man.

I’m waiting for Skuntwine to come back in a few hours and tweet “uh, oh yeah, ACAB!” So nobody accuses him of thanking the cops for removing the guy.



Bison Boi is good for a few laughs as well. They’re butthurt already over not getting the asspats for getting this guy out of their safe space…..



And they’re trans and TOTALLY part redskin, u guise!

I think I broke my pencil checking off all the boxes for Bison Boi on my furfag checklist.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jul 2, 2022)

For the past decade Kage has been spending the convention with his little dragon boyfriend lover who he has been seeing since Ronnie Noodle/Tien Long was under 18 years of age. The two have been seen hand in hand coming from and going to Uncle Kage's hotel room at nearly every major convention Uncle Kage attends.



Spoiler: Uncle Kage's little dragon lover


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 2, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> For the past decade Kage has been spending the convention with his little dragon boyfriend lover who he has been seeing since Ronnie Noodle/Tien Long was under 18 years of age. The two have been seen hand in hand coming from and going to Uncle Kage's hotel room at nearly every major convention Uncle Kage attends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have literally any evidence to prove that (other than a few random photos of then together)?


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jul 2, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Do you have literally any evidence to prove that (other than a few random photos of then together)?


Nobody has any sex tapes of the two. If you don't believe it, just watch the Winestreams and various con videos where the two are always together. To date nobody's ever produced a sex tape of Uncle Kage getting it on with anyone. Consider that a blessing for your mind and eyes.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 2, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Nobody has any sex tapes of the two. If you don't believe it, just watch the Winestreams and various con videos where the two are always together. To date nobody's ever produced a sex tape of Uncle Kage getting it on with anyone. Consider that a blessing for your mind and eyes.


You've provided literally zero evidence Kage is actually fucking this dragon fursuiter, let alone the fact it happened when he was underage.

If you've got proof, post it. Otherwise, I'd quit while you're still ahead.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jul 2, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> You've provided literally zero evidence Kage is actually fucking this dragon fursuiter, let alone the fact it happened when he was underage.
> 
> If you've got proof, post it. Otherwise, I'd quit while you're still ahead.


The kind of proof that you require would be impossible for anyone to get. The closest one to Dr. Samuel Conway/Uncle Kage was Matt Davis/2 The Ranting Gryphon and not even he would turn on Kage if he had any past sex videos from their convention hotel rooms. As for the underage bit, look back at the convention videos and videos of Tien Long in Uncle Kage's home dating back over the years of the two together, but whatever, you don't have to be personally convinced that the two have been in a relationship. Maybe I'm wrong? Their friendship could be totally platonic, but because they're degenerate furries, that's highly doubtful there's no sex going on when Uncle Kage invites a fursuiter into his personal home and gets drunk with them.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 2, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> The kind of proof that you require would be impossible for anyone to get.


Well, not impossible. We know a lot more personal/horrifying things about other furries, simply because they love oversharing so much. But if Conway has good opsec, that's that. We have to wait until someone slips or leaks. Circumstantial evidence and rumors can be fun to play with but smoking guns are the gold standard.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 2, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Do you have literally any evidence to prove that (other than a few random photos of then together)?


pl years ago I had a then 20y/o relay to me that Kage had just told him about how he wants to crush the eurofurence Estrel lobby with everyone inside it (as a giant werewolf for sexual pleasure of course), I'm sure he would have talked similar with me at that age if I'd not visually trooned out by then.

last year he went ahead and licked some kid's face in the time of the plague. 

he talks in his story hours about the joy of going out in a twinky fursuit and not having people recognize him when they flirt with him.

even if he is wise to letter-of-the-law not fuck/efuck someone before they're 18, he has no qualms about getting it on with people who are ripely of age and using his self-aggrandized 'status' to woo them beforehand. so the tl;dr is who cares about evidence


BubblesLahey said:


> Their friendship could be totally platonic, but because they're degenerate furries, that's highly doubtful there's no sex going on when Uncle Kage invites a fursuiter into his personal home and gets drunk with them.


at the very least they step on people & model cities together at cons. it's not *fucking* fucking but it's for photos to fap to. is there really a difference when he gets off to mass destruction more than he does actual sex


----------



## sex haver (Jul 3, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> pl years ago I had a then 20y/o relay to me that Kage had just told him about how he wants to crush the eurofurence Estrel lobby with everyone inside it (as a giant werewolf for sexual pleasure of course)


That's "Rogue the Megawolf", (allegedly) his crush and macro fetish character. There's a website here (NSFW) containing art and stories of exactly that.

Not sure if anyone has ever _conclusively_ connected the two, but it's been an ongoing "open secret" for at _least _20 or so years now.

The best proof I've been able to find is this Flayrah article of a "con report" from Feral! in 2001, where Kage openly talks about participating in a "a game of 'Predator and Prey'", and also mentions "Rogue" showing up and "eating" people. Not concrete, admittedly, but something.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 3, 2022)

sex haver said:


> That's "Rogue the Megawolf", (allegedly) his crush and macro fetish character.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has ever _conclusively_ connected the two, but it's been an ongoing "open secret" for at _least _20 or so years now.


I know. I've conclusively connected the two with my own ears. Kage's spoken to me in suit.

But for those who haven't had the displeasure, here's Kage accidentally using his Rogue account to provide details on a story 2gryphon told about him- https://web.archive.org/web/20150422183809/https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1739319/#cid:14619868



Pretty sure there's also a shot of him wearing a Rogue badge in The Fandom documentary.
*Edit: *here. Samuel Conway, Kagemushi, Rogue.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




What'd be my favorite proof, that I've been unable to find again, is digging up the footage of him wearing a comically oversized Rogue head some time in the early 2000s (or late 90s?). Also fun to find would be the footage of the Story Hour where he did a "hahah troon has funny deep voice' bit, as that'd immediately cancel him in a way that him being butt buds with a young sociopath didn't.


----------



## Fuggalope (Jul 3, 2022)

Regarding Kage and his habit of picking up barely legal (or not quite legal) boys, there are certainly rumors around. Unlike most furry gossip, stories about Kage don't really get seem to make it out into the mainstream. I'm sure there are people who know things, but don't talk. And I imagine the man has very good opsec too. 

I've been hearing the rumors about how Kage likes them young for at least 15 years now. It seems like most people have heard rumors, but nobody is certain, and so far there's no proof. For better or worse, he's still quite beloved in the fandom, but I feel that his welcome might be starting to wane a little. Troons and the woke are becoming more entrenched in con operations and old fags like Kage don't really fit in with their vision.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> I've been hearing the rumors about how Kage likes them young for at least 15 years now. It seems like most people have heard rumors, but nobody is certain, and so far there's no proof.


The problem for anyone trying to get up on Kage's grill for liking late teens is that's a _universal_ thing amongst faggots. It's an extremely open secret that gay guys, particularly older ones, like going for increasingly younger partners. Shit, the average age for first sexual experience among gays is 15, which means statistically half of them started younger than that, and I guarantee you the crushing majority of those did not have their first experience with a boy their age.

So trying to nail Kage to the cross for going for a 17 or even 16 year old is a big glass ceiling situation because there are way too many gays in the fandom who do the same shit. Add to it the fact he's more private than most and the callouts never stick.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 3, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> You've provided literally zero evidence Kage is actually fucking this dragon fursuiter, let alone the fact it happened when he was underage.
> 
> If you've got proof, post it. Otherwise, I'd quit while you're still ahead.


Kage's relationship with Ronnie is one of the fandom's open secrets that no one talks about.  Either because they don't really care or (more likely) no one wants to end up on Kage's bad side.  He wields more power in the fandom than he really should.  

That said, there's absolutely no evidence that their relationship started when Ronnie was underage, even with Kage's preference for younger LEGAL men being another one of his open secrets.

In the end, it's milk that isn't worth the effort given Kage does a decent job keeping his private life private.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 3, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> even if he is wise to letter-of-the-law not fuck/efuck someone before they're 18, he has no qualms about getting it on with people who are ripely of age and using his self-aggrandized 'status' to woo them beforehand. so the tl;dr is who cares about evidence


I doubt anyone would even care as long as he's smart enough to not touch minors.

There are (or were, at least) a lot of rumors circulating about Elliot too, and I somehow go into his FTP server that his security cameras automatically uploaded pictures to. There were like very young kids (4-6 years old I'd estimate) running around at like 3 AM when everyone else had gone home. Proof of anything? No. Creepy as fuck? Yes.

I assume there's a huge dark side of the fandom among older furries but their opsec is a sight better than the younger ones.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 3, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> He wields more power in the fandom than he really should.





Fuggalope said:


> Troons and the woke are becoming more entrenched in con operations and old fags like Kage don't really fit in with their vision.


I've spoken to some who've had involvement since the 2000s and they hate him. Including some AC board members. But the power is structured so they can't do much about it & there's staff like Giza who'll kiss his ass eternally. The macrophiles who aren't just about mass gore also hate him too after his defense of Aerys, given Aerys edgy talk about black n troon killing despite commissioning and sleeping with both groups. Macrophiles run most furry events.

I really don't think it'd be sleeping with an 18 y/o or edgy bedfellows that'd do him in though- just resurfacing his old mock-the-troon story hours would cause enough of a PR disaster that he'd need to step down from AC & be pressured out of speaking at any cons he'd be booked for until he's no longer booked for any.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 3, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> I've spoken to some who've had involvement since the 2000s and they hate him. Including some AC board members. But the power is structured so they can't do much about it & there's staff like Giza who'll kiss his ass eternally. The macrophiles who aren't just about mass gore also hate him too after his defense of Aerys, given Aerys edgy talk about black n troon killing despite commissioning and sleeping with both groups. Macrophiles run most furry events.
> 
> I really don't think it'd be sleeping with an 18 y/o or edgy bedfellows that'd do him in though- just resurfacing his old mock-the-troon story hours would cause enough of a PR disaster that he'd need to step down from AC & be pressured out of speaking at any cons he'd be booked for until he's no longer booked for any.


All the evidence you have right now is "I heard." You have no receipts for any of this.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 3, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> All the evidence you have right now is "I heard." You have no receipts for any of this.


receipts for 'kage is rogue' above, scroll up. receipts for 'kage defends aerys' somewhere on this site in 2020 or 2021 or something, do a search for aerys.

receipts for my discussions with AC staff, unfortunately gone forever due to not renewing a google voice # I used for Telegram nor having 2fac enabled.

receipts for making-fun-of-troons story hours, I've gone on late night autistic searches for, but I've not been able to find them & I feel kage had the foresight to purge the VODs. they were on youtube at some point though and maybe still are.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 3, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> even with Kage's preference for younger LEGAL men being another one of his open secrets.


Rogue's macrophile.com site still shows the cub stories he, and other people who ran AC contributed to if you look through the Wayback Machine.


----------



## The Atlantic Ocean (Jul 3, 2022)

sex haver said:


> That's "Rogue the Megawolf", (allegedly) his crush and macro fetish character. There's a website here (NSFW) containing art and stories of exactly that.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has ever _conclusively_ connected the two, but it's been an ongoing "open secret" for at _least _20 or so years now.



Here’s the video of him mentioning it:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




I’m fond of the fact that he attended college with Kathy Rumer.



 




In fact he gave the whole of Ursinus College a view of his psyche way back in 1985 at the age of 20:




(https://digitalcommons.ursinus.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1127&context=lantern)


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 3, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> I’m fond of the fact that he attended college with Kathy Rumer.


wait THE kathy rumer? he went to college with THE butcher of ardmore? THAT'S SO FUNNY

Also thanks for the vid where he just says it outright, that'll be useful


----------



## Solid Snek (Jul 3, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> The kind of proof that you require would be impossible for anyone to get. The closest one to Dr. Samuel Conway/Uncle Kage was Matt Davis/2 The Ranting Gryphon and not even he would turn on Kage if he had any past sex videos from their convention hotel rooms. As for the underage bit, look back at the convention videos and videos of Tien Long in Uncle Kage's home dating back over the years of the two together, but whatever, you don't have to be personally convinced that the two have been in a relationship. Maybe I'm wrong? Their friendship could be totally platonic, but because they're degenerate furries, that's highly doubtful there's no sex going on when Uncle Kage invites a fursuiter into his personal home and gets drunk with them.


Try this website if you find anything: https://archive.ph/

Take screenshots, too; some browsers have screencaps as a built-in feature, if not all major browsers have screencap extensions, and if all else fails you can hit PrtScr.


Goes without saying, but Kage is the highest profile furry of them all, and extra-careful about his degeneracy. IF you're not full of shit, and can prove that Kage has been banging underage kids, it'll be the biggest furhunt prize of your lifetime.

But only if you can find some proof.




Fuggalope said:


> Regarding Kage and his habit of picking up barely legal (or not quite legal) boys, there are certainly rumors around. Unlike most furry gossip, stories about Kage don't really get seem to make it out into the mainstream. I'm sure there are people who know things, but don't talk. And I imagine the man has very good opsec too.
> 
> I've been hearing the rumors about how Kage likes them young for at least 15 years now. It seems like most people have heard rumors, but nobody is certain, and so far there's no proof. For better or worse, he's still quite beloved in the fandom, but I feel that his welcome might be starting to wane a little. Troons and the woke are becoming more entrenched in con operations and old fags like Kage don't really fit in with their vision.


I haven't heard much grumbling about Kage from wokefurs, but they definitely hate 2, and openly threaten violence against oldfags in a way that would make even the most hardened EDiot shitposter blush. They have the loyalty of a pack of piranhas, and the moment Kage says something insufficiently bigoted, they will have his head on a pike.

The good (? good for him?) news is, Kage is a fag, and any kid he's diddling right now is likely to be an enbie genderspecial. Wokefurs won't mind that; if such a story comes to light, they'll circle the wagons and start attacking any transphobic terfnazi who speaks out against Kage.

If Kage gets caught with a girl, there will be blood. If Kage says "hey guys, maybe don't punch other furries?", there will be blood. But if Kage is caught with a gay Asian youngshit femboy, the wokefurs will rally to his side. It's possible, even likely, that Kage will fuck up eventually and get run out of town by his bastard grandchildren, but we cannot put too much trust in the wokefurs to do this.


----------



## Icarus Aresane (Jul 3, 2022)

https://twitter.com/PatrickSnowyote/status/1543728204141264896?s=20&t=1wltOWz28luu7FnKmPhn2w
		

Furries: Scream all goddamn weekend about not feeling safe over tarkov guy and wanting more done for their safety

Also furries: sperging about the amount of police force present makes them feel uncomfortable and oppressed.

Ok


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> It's possible, even likely, that Kage will fuck up eventually and get run out of town by his bastard grandchildren, but we cannot put too much trust in the wokefurs to do this.


I think Kage is just not registering on most younger furries' radars simply because he _doesn't_ have that big an online presence. His twitter feed is 75% retweets, 25% inoffensive bullshit. And he clocks at around 900 tweets a year on average. That's less than 3 per day, most of them mindless retweets or simple replies. Not even a blip compared to shitstains like my personal favorite furry lolcow Strype. And what little original content he does post there is basically either "I like to drink a lot" or "did you know I'm a scientist?". He's clearly more about talking to people directly and getting things organized like that, rather than trying to build up and wield a huge following, and so he's got fewer followers than many of the artists that peddle their wares at the conventions he runs/attends.

And even if he did get run out of town... _the dude is fucking 57 years old already_. For one, he's not running out of town, he's drunkenly waddling. For two, he's had such a long career herding cats that losing relevance might actually be _good _for him. It would certainly leave him with more free time to finish pickling his liver in peace. But in all seriousness, he's from an age where people spoke directly, and so are a lot of his associates, and he always preached against oversharing sexual shit. Being canceled might result in him losing invitations to be guest of honor, but he'll still have most of his circle of friends and indirectly most of his clout. Not being as terminally online as the rest of the fandom has benefits most don't seem to understand.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 3, 2022)

Icarus Aresane said:


> https://twitter.com/PatrickSnowyote/status/1543728204141264896?s=20&t=1wltOWz28luu7FnKmPhn2w
> 
> 
> Furries: Scream all goddamn weekend about not feeling safe over tarkov guy and wanting more done for their safety
> ...


oh, you know. They felt _so _unsafe that they will be going back to the convention next year even if nothing has changed.


----------



## Solid Snek (Jul 3, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think Kage is just not registering on most younger furries' radars simply because he _doesn't_ have that big an online presence. His twitter feed is 75% retweets, 25% inoffensive bullshit. And he clocks at around 900 tweets a year on average. That's less than 3 per day, most of them mindless retweets or simple replies. Not even a blip compared to shitstains like my personal favorite furry lolcow Strype. And what little original content he does post there is basically either "I like to drink a lot" or "did you know I'm a scientist?". He's clearly more about talking to people directly and getting things organized like that, rather than trying to build up and wield a huge following, and so he's got fewer followers than many of the artists that peddle their wares at the conventions he runs/attends.
> 
> And even if he did get run out of town... _the dude is fucking 57 years old already_. For one, he's not running out of town, he's drunkenly waddling. For two, he's had such a long career herding cats that losing relevance might actually be _good _for him. It would certainly leave him with more free time to finish pickling his liver in peace. But in all seriousness, he's from an age where people spoke directly, and so are a lot of his associates, and he always preached against oversharing sexual shit. Being canceled might result in him losing invitations to be guest of honor, but he'll still have most of his circle of friends and indirectly most of his clout. Not being as terminally online as the rest of the fandom has benefits most don't seem to understand.


True, but Kage is not JUST a mild mannered furry cat-herder. It'd be easy enough for him to be just another nameless furry who organizes things behind the scene, but he's always relished that role, and relished _being seen as the guy who fills that role._ He's like King Humblebrag; "I'm not saying I'm the most important furry on earth or anything, Buuuutttt..."

While Kage won't die if he gets furry-cancelled, I don't think he'd be able to just walk it off like nothing happened. It wouldn't be just the online stuff he'd lose (which you're right, he'd probably be better off without), he'd _also_ lose access to the con scene, which as @Fuggalope points out, is becoming increasingly infested with wokefurs. That _would_ be an issue for him.

He'd still have some friends (at least privately), and he may even be able to weather controversy enough to remain a major part of AC, even in the face of a 2-tier scandal. But he'd lose access to much of the furry world, and - most importantly - to the young furry gaybutt he craves. Kage's inner circle aren't getting any younger; if he stops being "hip with the kids", he'll have _nothing left but_ the pickled liver.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 3, 2022)

Icarus Aresane said:


> https://twitter.com/PatrickSnowyote/status/1543728204141264896?s=20&t=1wltOWz28luu7FnKmPhn2w
> 
> 
> Furries: Scream all goddamn weekend about not feeling safe over tarkov guy and wanting more done for their safety
> ...


What is their proposed solution, a cop in a fursuit?  Oh no wait that’s scary too, because cop.  

I’d bet good money the city police are in a Union that has an in with the convention center and _anyone _who rents it out has to temporarily hire a certain amount of them (at a stupid high hourly rate) just to be there and mostly do nothing.  

It’s probably the most hilarious overtime they get.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 4, 2022)

Lion said:


> bioterrorist


Furries? Having a sense of proportion? Perish the thought.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 4, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Furries? Having a sense of proportion? Perish the thought.


Sometimes, infrequently, they don't blow things out of proportion. But those of us who follow Lou know that every day is literally the end of the world, and every dollar you don't donate is literally killing him (you transphobe!).


----------



## billydero (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Yeah, spotted that one too. A couple screens (the thread is long and hilarious):
> 
> View attachment 3456626View attachment 3456625
> 
> ...


I’ve been told that historically Anthrocon - or the venue, I can’t remember - has hired off duty police for security, but has their presence and interaction with attendees increased or changed for this year? I’m not sure why furries all of a sudden are getting hard triggered by them at AC. Or is this just because furries flavor of the week is BLM and ABAC?


----------



## The Big O (Jul 5, 2022)

billydero said:


> I’ve been told that historically Anthrocon - or the venue, I can’t remember - has hired off duty police for security, but has their presence and interaction with attendees increased or changed for this year? I’m not sure why furries all of a sudden are getting hard triggered by them at AC. *Or is this just because furries flavor of the week is BLM and ABAC?*


It's exactly that. Ever since Saint Floyd of the Fent got martyred back in 2020, the furry fandom became particularly loud, obnoxious, and militant about cops and racial grievances. Granted it comes from how dominantly leftist, anarchic, and communistic most furries are, despite the very bourgeois nature of fursuiting and con-going. In an actual totalitarial/communistic police state, they'd get jackboots to their faces for being lumpenproles, so they have zero room to bitch about police trying to thanklessly keep the peace at their cons (unless, y'know, they have something to hide on a hard drive or some shit.)

Even nowadays I still spot many with ACAB/BLM/1312 identifiers in their Twitter profiles, *two years on.* Hence why the triggered spergery over the police presence at AC despite their demands to chase the Tarkov LARPer out. Furfags wanna have their cake and eat it.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 5, 2022)

billydero said:


> I’ve been told that historically Anthrocon - or the venue, I can’t remember - has hired off duty police for security, but has their presence and interaction with attendees increased or changed for this year? I’m not sure why furries all of a sudden are getting hard triggered by them at AC. Or is this just because furries flavor of the week is BLM and ABAC?


They always used the Dorsai Irregulars up until 2020 when AC wasn't held.  After that, they just had the cops everywhere.


----------



## FatalTater (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> tl;dr black (?) dude (?) spots some cops, gets PTSD.


I think we've identified the person most likely to call 911 over the slightest thing. It's just a feeling I have.


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 5, 2022)

Lion said:


> bioterrorist


The only legitimate bioterrorist in the furry-sphere are people like Lou, who are so remarkably obese that the spaces between their folds are populated by a bacterial culture rapidly evolving into a sentient cooperative organism. He’s growing the fucking flood in between his ass cheeks and under his titties.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jul 5, 2022)

I know we're talking about the whole "Cops at Anthrocon" thing but I haven't seen this posted, so here we go:




Spoiler: Video







Your browser is not able to display this video.





S / A

What's wrong with this? It's literally just them herding people away from an area. Do they need to dress up as fucking sheepdogs and playfully heard everyone like cats? Christ, I'd love to see rent a cops try to wrangle furries only for them to walk out after a few hours of tard-wrangling.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 5, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> I know we're talking about the whole "Cops at Anthrocon" thing but I haven't seen this posted, so here we go:
> View attachment 3458650
> 
> 
> ...


Those cops in the video are basically rent-a-cops with a bit of extra authority (the Port Authority officers have a very limited jurisdiction, day-to-day, due to the nature of being transit police.) So your wish is pretty much granted. Between their behavior and the Dorsai, that’s a good example of what you’d get out of actual hired security.

The issue, I believe, came in the use of riot dispersal tactics and threats of physical violence to clear out the space. Not saying that furries don’t over-react to things, but assholes on a power trip are gonna be assholes on a power trip.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 5, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> The issue, I believe, came in the use of riot dispersal tactics and threats of physical violence to clear out the space.


One of them was holding a coffee and the other was looking at a plant while the rest just walked behind, I mean, I’m no expert in police training but that didn’t exactly look like “riot dispersal tactics”.


----------



## rodentia (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> BONUS: AC's furry of the year, Lou Gagliardi, has exposed a bioterrorist spreading COVID:
> View attachment 3456643


of course the first thing you see if you go to this tards page is "im a troon, give me money"


----------



## Solid Snek (Jul 5, 2022)

rodentia said:


> of course the first thing you see if you go to this tards page is "im a troon, give me money"
> View attachment 3459193


Oh, Rodentia. We have such sights to show you:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/louis...iana-goldenl1oness-lynn-brooks-acekatt.66344/

Con Drama readers who ARE aware of Lou, but haven't checked his thread in a bit, may want to check his recent activity, as he and his friends have been sperging about Anthrocon drama for days. He cyberstalks/dickrides many of the con attendees, too, so his feed is a good repository for AC nous (Lou is not physically there himself, but he likes to remind people that he WOULD be there, IF he had the money, pretty please nothing is mandatory send $$$)





Roxanne Wolf said:


> What's wrong with this? It's literally just them herding people away from an area. Do they need to dress up as fucking sheepdogs and playfully heard everyone like cats? Christ, I'd love to see rent a cops try to wrangle furries only for them to walk out after a few hours of tard-wrangling.


Maybe I'm just biased due to the types of furs I watch (mostly wokefurs, pedos, and fat grifters), but in the leadup to con season, I've been seeing tons of "Punch Nazis" and "Tolerance is Hate/ If You're Not With Us You're the Enemy" type memes. They've been looking for any excuses to intimidate, physically assault, and forcibly evict from cons, any fur caught without the right pride badge. Yet a few Blarts show up, and...


OH NO! THEY WERE *USING MEGAPHONES*!!!
genuine concerning, much acab



At least this one nigga knows what he wants:


----------



## billydero (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Oh, Rodentia. We have such sights to show you:
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/louis...iana-goldenl1oness-lynn-brooks-acekatt.66344/
> 
> Con Drama readers who ARE aware of Lou, but haven't checked his thread in a bit, may want to check his recent activity, as he and his friends have been sperging about Anthrocon drama for days. He cyberstalks/dickrides many of the con attendees, too, so his feed is a good repository for AC nous (Lou is not physically there himself, but he likes to remind people that he WOULD be there, IF he had the money, pretty please nothing is mandatory send $$$)
> ...


It’s like furries need to be reminded of events like Rainfurrest and the bad rep that put on fur cons and the fandom in general. It’s also like they need to be reminded that the image they give of themselves and their fandom is as a bunch of antiestablishment, do anything if it’s fun left-wing hedonists.

I’m not saying heavy handed tactics on the part of security there are warranted, but you think that furries would get the idea that their reputation is one of hard-core partiers that will mess the place up if you give them the chance.


----------



## The Big O (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> At least this one nigga knows what he wants:
> View attachment 3459277


I mentioned once before that Donryu is a bit of a personal furry cow of mine because of how much of a gigantic narcissistic asshole he is. That hot take is his "normal" along with wanting to get pissed on by bara rats.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jul 5, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> The only legitimate bioterrorist in the furry-sphere are people like Lou, who are so remarkably obese that the spaces between their folds are populated by a bacterial culture rapidly evolving into a sentient cooperative organism. He’s growing the fucking flood in between his ass cheeks and under his titties.


Lou is turning into a Fatberg.


			https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/article/fatbergs-fat-cities-sewers-wet-wipes-science


----------



## camopattern (Jul 5, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Those cops in the video are basically rent-a-cops with a bit of extra authority (the Port Authority officers have a very limited jurisdiction, day-to-day, due to the nature of being transit police.) So your wish is pretty much granted. Between their behavior and the Dorsai, that’s a good example of what you’d get out of actual hired security.
> 
> The issue, I believe, came in the use of riot dispersal tactics and threats of physical violence to clear out the space. Not saying that furries don’t over-react to things, but assholes on a power trip are gonna be assholes on a power trip.



Regardless of how the police were provided, if you get badly triggered by seeing someone in a cop uniform you probably shouldn't be going to ANY convention. It's a guaranteed someone will get arrested on the first night alone. 

The con took place on the 4th July weekend and no surprise there was a mass shooting on Monday. Of course there's going to be loads of cops around it's common sense. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 5, 2022)

link stolen from @Disgusting Furry
https://twitter.com/etra_t/status/1544355642827210755 | archive




I am drooling for the whiplash "Overt Sexuality Keeps Furry Safe From Capitalism, ACAB" furries will experience over this


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 5, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> link stolen from @Disgusting Furry
> https://twitter.com/etra_t/status/1544355642827210755 | archive
> View attachment 3460439
> 
> I am drooling for the whiplash "Overt Sexuality Keeps Furry Safe From Capitalism, ACAB" furries will experience over this


Furries react to the horrifying thought that cops can be weird coomers too.
Alternately: "They're supposed to hate us!!! Why do they enjoy our humor!!!??!"


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Furries react to the horrifying thought that cops can be weird coomers too.
> Alternately: "They're supposed to hate us!!! Why do they enjoy our humor!!!??!"


Meanwhile the sizable furry cop/first responder subculture is going "that's my boy!".


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 5, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Meanwhile the sizable furry cop/first responder subculture is going "that's my boy!".


100% of federal law enforcement agents I know are furries. I don't think people appreciate how many of them are into this stuff.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 5, 2022)

There's also a rather high amount of furries who work behind the scenes in Military and there's also a reason why it's a meme that every plane designer is also a furry.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 5, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> 100% of federal law enforcement agents I know are furries. I don't think people appreciate how many of them are into this stuff.





Spoonomancer said:


> There's also a rather high amount of furries who work behind the scenes in Military and there's also a reason why it's a meme that every plane designer is also a furry.


This explains so much.


----------



## rodentia (Jul 5, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> Oh, Rodentia. We have such sights to show you:
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/louis...iana-goldenl1oness-lynn-brooks-acekatt.66344/
> 
> Con Drama readers who ARE aware of Lou, but haven't checked his thread in a bit, may want to check his recent activity, as he and his friends have been sperging about Anthrocon drama for days. He cyberstalks/dickrides many of the con attendees, too, so his feed is a good repository for AC nous (Lou is not physically there himself, but he likes to remind people that he WOULD be there, IF he had the money, pretty please nothing is mandatory send $$$)
> ...


oh dear god
thanks for this, i hate it.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jul 5, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> I am drooling for the whiplash "Overt Sexuality Keeps Furry Safe From Capitalism, ACAB" furries will experience over this


I will never be able to comprehend how leftyfurs managed to convince themselves of the idea that the weird degenerate porn and rampant hypersexuality somehow keeps capitalism out of their fandom when sexuality is a prime target for commodification by capitalism. Yes they're partly right, it will keep large corporations that cater to normies away, at least for awhile, but they seriously act like "It's not capitalism when we do it!". If in some fucked up future timeline, the furry fandom became so large that it was as mainstream as modern "nerd culture" has become, there is absolutely nothing that would stop companies from commercializing the shit out of it, on a far larger scale than existing boutique suit makers, artists, and companies that make degen furry sex toys currently do. Make all the freaky degenerate porn you like, it wouldn't keep businesses away if they smelled profit.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 5, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> 100% of federal law enforcement agents I know are furries. I don't think people appreciate how many of them are into this stuff.


Half the reason that BDSM gatherings are so discreet, and so overlooked by media, is the fact the feds are there as participants, heck even the presence of city council members is enough to make it so everything needs to be extra hush hush. Just without fursuits they are easier to identify, so the open secret is out there more. It's basically an open secret that every provincial/state/national capital on the planet has a healthy BDSM scene, and if you work for the government you just pretend that you didn't see each other the night before when you show up the next day to yell at each other over the hot button topic of the year.

While I've never personally witnessed such myself, I know of many stories of some underaged kid showing up and going off into a room with some politician and it being overlooked by everyone since it's an open secret to not check the ages of the guests of politicians, in fact you just pretend you don't see them at all. The worse I've seen is some barely legal guests. Still creepy, but at least not criminal, and if you asked me while I was looking right at them in the moment, I know the social contract well enough to say I didn't see them at all. 

I always assumed a similar thing was true with furries. The lack of discretion among mainstream furries is the only reason people don't consider how many feds and politicians are into furry shit.

Heck, tinfoil moment, I bet the number of feds at cons is the reason the pedo shit goes unpunished.


----------



## Super Shiro (Jul 5, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


>


I found this "brilliant" post about the infamous bimbo horse fursuiter and thought it was at least worth posting here just for a chuckle or two.





Tweet, Archive.  (I couldn't even fit both in a single screenshot. What a fucking tower of word salad.)


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Jul 5, 2022)

The Big O said:


> It's exactly that. Ever since Saint Floyd of the Fent got martyred back in 2020, the furry fandom became particularly loud, obnoxious, and militant about cops and racial grievances. Granted it comes from how dominantly leftist, anarchic, and communistic most furries are, despite the very bourgeois nature of fursuiting and con-going. In an actual totalitarial/communistic police state, they'd get jackboots to their faces for being lumpenproles, so they have zero room to bitch about police trying to thanklessly keep the peace at their cons (unless, y'know, they have something to hide on a hard drive or some shit.)
> 
> Even nowadays I still spot many with ACAB/BLM/1312 identifiers in their Twitter profiles, *two years on.* Hence why the triggered spergery over the police presence at AC despite their demands to chase the Tarkov LARPer out. Furfags wanna have their cake and eat it.



Oh , yeah, this floats.  Just trawling through this mama Sapphy’s Twitter shows that they are definitely pure whitebread furry


----------



## awoo (Jul 5, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> You'd be surprised how welcoming Pittsburgh in general is to the furries. According to some friends I have that lived in the area, the furries seem to have been adopted as kind-of mascots due to the amount of tourism dollars they pump into the Pittsburgh economy every year during Anthrocon. Of course, your average working-class old Pittsburgher remnant is still going to think they're a bunch of disgusting freaks, but I'd wager it's possible to get through an entire con without interacting with those people.


Several years ago I had the "good fortune" of being in Pittsburgh working just down the street from the convention center over the summer. I was curious and wanted to visit but I definitely wasn't going to pay for entry so I was going to walk around the convention center hallways where anyone could come and go. I knew something strange was happening when I stopped by a local McDonald's and saw a fursuiter and fat dangerhair with con badges getting food. Even the local restaurants and hotels had these weird furry mascot signs put out just for the event (they probably appreciate all the tourism money because who else is visiting Pittsburgh). Anyway the actual con was 95% overweight white people, like the least diverse part of Pittsburgh I've ever seen. Most people didn't bother with fursuits or just had a low effort tail. Surprisingly it didn't smell bad but I also came in when everyone was leaving on the last day. It was like a weird alternate universe where all the cartoon furry animals on Twitter showed up in real life, just walking around and getting taxis in the city. It was also hot as shit that time in the summer so I don't know how people in full on suits handled that outside. Might've been the year after the confederate fursuiter incident, I don't remember.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 5, 2022)

A question I've mulled over many times that ultimately lead to me leaving furry, that's come up again while I read takes about how the bimbo-lipped horse fursuit with humongous tits & ass isn't intrinsically sexualized:

Are furries actually retarded, or just acting in bad faith?

Do they genuinely believe this fursuit isn't sexual in nature (with accompanying bimbo porn of the character mere clicks away), or is the goal of normalizing sexual excess in the fandom so pervasive that they're willing to make bad faith arguments about how it isn't sexual and therefore allowable in polite society?

Ultimately IDGAF about the substance of the debate- I don't care if some bimbo fursuiter is walking around a con or not- but what bothered me for ages in furry is all the seeming cognitive dissonance & doublethink. If you're going to advocate for sex positivity, assert that the bimbo horse is sexual and that's fine- don't assert that the bimbo horse is non-sexual


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Jul 5, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> A question I've mulled over many times that ultimately lead to me leaving furry, that's come up again while I read takes about how the bimbo-lipped horse fursuit with humongous tits & ass isn't intrinsically sexualized:


The anime con I help at gets a lot of furries at times (even thought they don’t like anime) and one time one guy came in a wolf fur suit with a giant pair of tits. I’m talking like three or four times that or an adult male head. On the first day, I got some people coming to me telling me about him, so I’ve talk to him about why his shit isn’t allowed and he gave me “it’s not sexual”. Bullshit, he knew it was sexual. He didn’t want to get kicked out (which he did since he refused to change). It’s like that with every women I see wearing an “ahegao” hoodie and they tell me “dood, it’s not sexual; it’s a meme”. Yeah, right, bitch, sure it is. I think they want to show off their fetishes, but are afraid of getting backlash from it.


----------



## awoo (Jul 5, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> The anime con I help at gets a lot of furries at times (even thought they don’t like anime) and one time one guy came in a wolf fur suit with a giant pair of tits. I’m talking like three or four times that or an adult male head. On the first day, I got some people coming to me telling me about him, so I’ve talk to him about why his shit isn’t allowed and he gave me “it’s not sexual”. Bullshit, he knew it was sexual. He didn’t want to get kicked out (which he did since he refused to change). It’s like that with every women I see wearing an “ahegao” hoodie and they tell me “dood, it’s not sexual; it’s a meme”. Yeah, right, bitch, sure it is. I think they want to show off their fetishes, but are afraid of getting backlash from it.


I've only seen male weebs wearing ahegao hoodies. Either way it's very awkward looking in public.



Furry Troon said:


> A question I've mulled over many times that ultimately lead to me leaving furry, that's come up again while I read takes about how the bimbo-lipped horse fursuit with humongous tits & ass isn't intrinsically sexualized:
> 
> Are furries actually retarded, or just acting in bad faith?
> 
> ...


I get the impression that they want to believe the fursuit and characters themselves aren't porn filled and deviant, just the community has huge quantities of porn as part of it. But I'm not sure how much of that I believe.


----------



## Fuggalope (Jul 5, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> A question I've mulled over many times that ultimately lead to me leaving furry, that's come up again while I read takes about how the bimbo-lipped horse fursuit with humongous tits & ass isn't intrinsically sexualized:
> 
> Are furries actually retarded, or just acting in bad faith?
> 
> ...


It's because a troon is wearing it. 

Just a few years ago, the discourse was how men wearing sexualized female suits was misogynistic. But when a tranny doe it the have troon armor and it magically goes from misogyny to empowerment and "gender euphoria"


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Jul 5, 2022)

awoo said:


> I've only seen male weebs wearing ahegao hoodies. Either way it's very awkward looking in public.
> 
> 
> I get the impression that they want to believe the fursuit and characters themselves aren't porn filled and deviant, just the community has huge quantities of porn as part of it. But I'm not sure how much of that I believe.


Before my con banned them, it was all edgy, /pol/, “kawaii” “e-girl”s.  All of them. Usually from 16-30 and they’re all cunts once you tell them they’re told they can’t wear them. Lol had a girl who said she was going to sue me. Had one girl who said that she was going to ruined me on social media. Had a girl demand a refund for her badge ( got denied) and refused to leave the property until the police/mother got her to leave. Lol she was in her early 20s. Nothing like seeing a somewhat fat woman in a loli pedo shirt sit down on the ground and start cry over  getting kicked out for breaking a rule. My career put me around the sick and dying but the wars stories I always tell are from anime cons. That’s bad lmao.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 5, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> It's because a troon is wearing it.
> 
> Just a few years ago, the discourse was how men wearing sexualized female suits was misogynistic. But when a tranny doe it the have troon armor and it magically goes from misogyny to empowerment and "gender euphoria"


and yet I see Rob Hill being championed in response to this, the archetypal skeavy dude who'd absolutely be troon-cancelled were he still alive for his continued use of the term 'shemale'
https://twitter.com/vintagefur/status/1397597093804576769 | archive








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 5, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> The anime con I help at gets a lot of furries at times (even thought they don’t like anime) and one time one guy came in a wolf fur suit with a giant pair of tits. I’m talking like three or four times that or an adult male head. On the first day, I got some people coming to me telling me about him, so I’ve talk to him about why his shit isn’t allowed and he gave me “it’s not sexual”. Bullshit, he knew it was sexual. He didn’t want to get kicked out (which he did since he refused to change). It’s like that with every women I see wearing an “ahegao” hoodie and they tell me “dood, it’s not sexual; it’s a meme”. Yeah, right, bitch, sure it is. I think they want to show off their fetishes, but are afraid of getting backlash from it.


I was working a booth, rambling out sales pitches for a game once at a con, when a dude walked up in Soul Calibur Ivy cosplay with massive inflated tits, and started trying to to press up against me and some of the attendees in line and just kept trying to be a complete slut, asking people to fuck him and shit like a bad porno, went out of his way to press his crotch against people so they would feel his dick against them.

We told him to fuck off, and attendees kept trying to push him away and squirm away from him, absolutely killed our ability to drum up hype when our studio was there to try to get people in for demos. Security throwing him out had him yelling about how he was "just in character", and it wasn't sexual and they were just homophobic. Thing is, I haven't played Soul Calibur in years, but Ivy, from what I remember, while hyper sexualized is more if the domme type sexualized, more aloof, rather than the pressing against people ask to suck the cock type sexualized.

He stands out as the only time we had a guy in cosplay being a creep, we get it all the time from women though. The few furries we've had in suits were actually delightful, seemed to show some interest in the game I was was peddling, wasn't even anything furry. They did some silly cringe shit like the puppy hands thing, made barking sounds, tail wagging, but they kept it G-Rated. They were in "ambassador mode" as I call it. When furries act acceptable to try and make themselves look good. Furries got about a 60% chance of scanning the "buy now" QR codes we had up.

Costumes seem to make everyone varying levels of retarded.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jul 5, 2022)

American furcons never disappoint creating drama like fucking clockwork, it's almost impressive.


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Jul 5, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I was working a booth, rambling out sales pitches for a game once at a con, when a dude walked up in Soul Calibur Ivy cosplay with massive inflated tits, and started trying to to press up against me and some of the attendees in line and just kept trying to be a complete slut, asking people to fuck him and shit like a bad porno, went out of his way to press his crotch against people so they would feel his dick against them.
> 
> We told him to fuck off, and attendees kept trying to push him away and squirm away from him, absolutely killed our ability to drum up hype when our studio was there to try to get people in for demos. Security throwing him out had him yelling about how he was "just in character", and it wasn't sexual and they were just homophobic. Thing is, I haven't played Soul Calibur in years, but Ivy, from what I remember, while hyper sexualized is more if the domme type sexualized, more aloof, rather than the pressing against people ask to suck the cock type sexualized.
> 
> ...


Had some big tittie fox or wolf dude do that to me at BLFC, tried to force my head in the "Cleavage." I pushed back, he apologized and I just said it wasn't my thing. Sad to hear people getting grinded on by him at your con. Weird Ed Gein shit.


Desumorphine said:


> American furcons never disappoint creating drama like fucking clockwork, it's almost impressive.


I wonder what it's like in the furcons along the Orient and Europe.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 5, 2022)

The Big O said:


> It's exactly that. Ever since Saint Floyd of the Fent got martyred back in 2020, the furry fandom became particularly loud, obnoxious, and militant about cops and racial grievances. Granted it comes from how dominantly leftist, anarchic, and communistic most furries are, despite the very bourgeois nature of fursuiting and con-going. In an actual totalitarial/communistic police state, they'd get jackboots to their faces for being lumpenproles, so they have zero room to bitch about police trying to thanklessly keep the peace at their cons (unless, y'know, they have something to hide on a hard drive or some shit.)
> 
> Even nowadays I still spot many with ACAB/BLM/1312 identifiers in their Twitter profiles, *two years on.* Hence why the triggered spergery over the police presence at AC despite their demands to chase the Tarkov LARPer out. Furfags wanna have their cake and eat it.


That's why so many people left the fandom. They don't want to be harassed about me wrong pride badges or deal with some sexual abuser trying to cancel them because they're problematic.  In short furries are cry bullies. They want to use all the authority even lethal force against people who oppose them. Yet if they even get ridiculed they claim you're causing serious societal harm.

I can't tell you have how many times some harmless larper or troll is removed from convention space with prejudice because they make some transgender blue hair said. 
"They feel like this person creates an unsafe environment" usually a line around that phrase that gets you unceremoniously banned.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jul 5, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> That's why so many people left the fandom. They don't want to be harassed about me wrong pride badges or deal with some sexual abuser trying to cancel them because they're problematic.  In short furries are cry bullies. They want to use all the authority even lethal force against people who oppose them. Yet if they even get ridiculed they claim you're causing serious societal harm.
> 
> I can't tell you have how many times some harmless larper or troll is removed from convention space with prejudice because they make some transgender blue hair said.
> "They feel like this person creates an unsafe environment" usually a line around that phrase that gets you unceremoniously banned.


Modern day furries are even more delicate than Suzy Snowflake.


			https://youtu.be/sBpFprdX8-w


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 5, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> American furcons never disappoint creating drama like fucking clockwork, it's almost impressive.


Just be glad we don't have a sex convention thread.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Just be glad we don't have a sex convention thread.


Shouldn't that be just merged with the bugchasers and spreaders thread?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 5, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Shouldn't that be just merged with the bugchasers and spreaders thread?


Probably for this too but I really meant those BDSM and "adult industry" cons. The more open the perversion the more insane the people.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 6, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> I really meant those *BDSM *


keep it down, you're going to summon an eight paragraph post from AngryTreeRat

There was a con called Geeky Kink Event that had some hilarity. Namely the guy who owned it, Jeff Mach, turned out to be a bit of a sex pest. What's hilarious is that when he sold GKE to new owners, he also sold them the ball pit- and delivered it- Just the pit.

After all, he hadn't sold them the balls for the ball pit. He'd sold them the ball pit.


----------



## rattus norvegicus (Jul 6, 2022)

Definitely the most accurate take I've seen wrt the booba horse suit.






			https://twitter.com/fubarrdog/status/1543708513993621505
		



			https://archive.ph/W4Ixh


----------



## D.Va (Jul 6, 2022)

I just find the exaggerated sexualisation of the suit fucking hilarious. It's too ridiculous to pop a boner over and the player is probably doing it because they, too, find it funny. Imagine getting this bitter over it.

The take is wrong anyway. The suit's owner is a self-identified tranny and the zoomer was subsequently ratio'd for getting salty over a fursuit at a con he didn't attend.


----------



## Fag Albert (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm just glad these retards are gone and my drive to work isn't as cancer.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 6, 2022)

D.Va said:


> It's too ridiculous to pop a boner over and the player is probably doing it because they, too, find it funny.


keep telling yourself that https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/bighermgirl/


Spoiler: forgive me allah


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

rattus norvegicus said:


> Definitely the most accurate take I've seen wrt the booba horse suit.
> View attachment 3461803
> 
> 
> ...


I mean yeah it's always pervy old men who wear the sexy dog/horse suit.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 6, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> keep it down, you're going to summon an eight paragraph post from AngryTreeRat
> 
> There was a con called Geeky Kink Event that had some hilarity. Namely the guy who owned it, Jeff Mach, turned out to be a bit of a sex pest. What's hilarious is that when he sold GKE to new owners, he also sold them the ball pit- and delivered it- Just the pit.
> 
> After all, he hadn't sold them the balls for the ball pit. He'd sold them the ball pit.


I don't have an eight paragraph post on such things, people hitting up cons got issues. I wouldn't go to cons at all if I wasn't literally paid to for work reasons. Who wants to be in a place full of stinky nerds? And sexually worked up stinky geeks are even worse.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I don't have an eight paragraph post on such things, people hitting up cons got issues. I wouldn't go to cons at all if I wasn't literally paid to for work reasons. Who wants to be in a place full of stinky nerds? And sexually worked up stinky geeks are even worse.


Sweaty stinky nerds used to = easy pussy.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 6, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> I don't have an eight paragraph post on such things, people hitting up cons got issues.


Anyone dedicated enough to a hobby to travel out to attend a convention is likely to be in the top 10% of engagement with said hobby.

The top 10% of engagement among furries (and, let's be fair, also weebs) are _fucking insane._ So it tracks.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 6, 2022)

Fag Albert said:


> I'm just glad these retards are gone and my drive to work isn't as cancer.


If you're working in or around downtown Pittsburgh, your drive to work is never NOT cancer. At least when the furries are in town, you have colorful assholes in ridiculous shag carpets to make the otherwise soot-covered buildings look a little brighter.

Swear to god, the best thing about the lockdown was that there was no fucking rush hour traffic.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jul 6, 2022)

Henry of Skalitz said:


> I wonder what it's like in the furcons along the Orient and Europe.


I'd like to say it can't be much different as it is still furries but given how you basically never hear of any drama, I'd say Euro-cons at least seem to know how to keep the degeneracy behind closed doors.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 6, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> I'd like to say it can't be much different as it is still furries but given how you basically never hear of any drama, I'd say Euro-cons at least seem to know how to keep the degeneracy behind closed doors.


eurofurence dealer's den openly displays porn & has vore/macro/transformation/etc. meets on the official schedule. one of the con drinks at the bar is the 'spooge special', a cocktail that looks like an overflowing glass of cum


----------



## Digital Style (Jul 6, 2022)

Slight PL...I saw the police come up to the rooftop while taking pics. They were chill, one of the DLCC staff warned that we needed to leave and gave us enough time to take photos. The cops were chill for the most part. I just think furries overreacted about the police because ACAB, 1312, protect (and infantilize) black lives from big scary cops.

Also, its fun watching furries calling for no cops to be at the convention next year. The stupidity of furries knows no bounds.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Slight PL...I saw the police come up to the rooftop while taking pics. They were chill, one of the DLCC staff warned that we needed to leave and gave us enough time to take photos. The cops were chill for the most part. I just think furries overreacted about the police because ACAB, 1312, protect (and infantilize) black lives from big scary cops.
> 
> Also, its fun watching furries calling for no cops to be at the convention next year. The stupidity of furries knows no bounds.


I for one welcome no police at a furry convention. I would love to see the crime and filth overrun the con and see the crazy commie queers actually suffer under their own rules.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 6, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I for one welcome no police at a furry convention. I would love to see the crime and filth overrun the con and see the crazy commie queers actually suffer under their own rules.


Hey, if someone robs from you than they just “needed it more” according to these people, right?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

Y





JethroTullamore said:


> Hey, if someone robs from you than they just “needed it more” according to these people, right?


Yeah honestly I would love to see this shit happen. I mean at first it will be cool and all the furs will brag but knowing furries by the second or third con it will be a shitshow. Honestly I would invite the entire Dallas homeless to furry fiesta if it happens in 2023.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 6, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Y
> Yeah honestly I would love to see this shit happen. I mean at first it will be cool and all the furs will brag but knowing furries by the second or third con it will be a shitshow. Honestly I would invite the entire Dallas homeless to furry fiesta if it happens in 2023.


We have already seen multiple times what happens when just one or two furfags get their shit stolen at a con.

I wouldn't want to be the hotel hosting these people, though. The liabilities would be tremendous.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jul 6, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Y
> Yeah honestly I would love to see this shit happen. I mean at first it will be cool and all the furs will brag but knowing furries by the second or third con it will be a shitshow. Honestly I would invite the entire Dallas homeless to furry fiesta if it happens in 2023.


Inviting the entire Dallas homeless to Furry Fiesta is a plan worthy of the late J.R. Ewing/Larry Hagman. ;D


----------



## Fag Albert (Jul 6, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> If you're working in or around downtown Pittsburgh, your drive to work is never NOT cancer. At least when the furries are in town, you have colorful assholes in ridiculous shag carpets to make the otherwise soot-covered buildings look a little brighter.
> 
> Swear to god, the best thing about the lockdown was that there was no fucking rush hour traffic.


I miss getting to work from home


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jul 7, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I for one welcome no police at a furry convention. I would love to see the crime and filth overrun the con and see the crazy commie queers actually suffer under their own rules.


I, too, would love to see some _Lord of the Flies_ shit, but you just know that a bunch of them would show up the next year in housefly costumes with comically oversized tits.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jul 7, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> eurofurence dealer's den openly displays porn & has vore/macro/transformation/etc. meets on the official schedule. one of the con drinks at the bar is the 'spooge special', a cocktail that looks like an overflowing glass of cum


I mean... that's cute n' all but is that really any different from your run of the mill anime con? Maybe that's me being a dumb Euro but I am 100% sure I seen shit like this displayed openly in convention centers, nobody bats an eye since people go in expecting it.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 7, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> I mean... that's cute n' all but is that really any different from your run of the mill anime con? Maybe that's me being a dumb Euro but I am 100% sure I seen shit like this displayed openly in convention centers, nobody bats an eye since people go in expecting it.


Eurofurence is also, like all European cons, an 18+ event. There's no minors present for people to moralfag about.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jul 7, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Eurofurence is also, like all European cons, an 18+ event. There's no minors present for people to moralfag about.


What do you mean things work better without Zoomers present?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> What do you mean things work better without Zoomers present?


Give it a few years and the zoomers will be running the show.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 7, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Eurofurence is also, like all European cons, an 18+ event. There's no minors present for people to moralfag about.


and also few americans. even Kage's spoken about how it's easier to openly be a degen at europe cons because people either don't care or just judge you internally. 

america's all about the puritanical spectacle- both in the pearl-clutching moralizing & degens feeling the urge to make their public kink a big deal that everyone has to see.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jul 7, 2022)

The people complaining about the cops being at Anthrocon are the same ones who complain the reg line is too long, as they watch the 6 overworked volunteers running the registration desk frantically try to get 8,000 badges out the door. "Somebody should do something about this!" they'll exclaim, as they offer no help whatsoever.

For as many "communists" and "socialists" as there are in the furry community, there sure seems to be a lack of people wanting to work for the "common good" of making a convention happen. Those cops wouldn't have to clear the roof if volunteers swept through first to get people out.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 7, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> The people complaining about the cops being at Anthrocon are the same ones who complain the reg line is too long, as they watch the 6 overworked volunteers running the registration desk frantically try to get 8,000 badges out the door. "Somebody should do something about this!" they'll exclaim, as they offer no help whatsoever.
> 
> For as many "communists" and "socialists" as there are in the furry community, there sure seems to be a lack of people wanting to work for the "common good" of making a convention happen. Those cops wouldn't have to clear the roof if volunteers swept through first to get people out.


It's a white, male-run convention. Of COURSE they aren't going to help! They'll make their own con! With blackjack and hookers!


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> It's a white, male-run convention. Of COURSE they aren't going to help! They'll make their own con! With blackjack and hookers!


Speaking of which, do we have any news from Harvest Moon Howl Fest?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 7, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Speaking of which, do we have any news from Harvest Moon Howl Fest?


Postponed until 2023







https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1498357772517261319 / https://archive.ph/y1Gve


----------



## D.Va (Jul 7, 2022)

HMHF is dead in the water. Chise would rather you forget she scammed many people out of thousands of $ over merchandise sales that just vanished into thin air. The Twitter’s been dead since February despite promising to “soft launch [the] website” and the caard site that exists still shows the 2022 dates.

Chise just wants to larp as Moderna PR so doesn’t even mention it anymore.


----------



## billydero (Jul 7, 2022)

D.Va said:


> HMHF is dead in the water. Chise would rather you forget she scammed many people out of thousands of $ over merchandise sales that just vanished into thin air. The Twitter’s been dead since February despite promising to “soft launch [the] website” and the caard site that exists still shows the 2022 dates.
> 
> Chise just wants to larp as Moderna PR so doesn’t even mention it anymore.


And she wonders why people don’t take her seriously.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 7, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> It's a white, male-run convention. Of COURSE they aren't going to help! They'll make their own con! With blackjack and hookers!


BLFC already exists though


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 7, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> For as many "communists" and "socialists" as there are in the furry community, there sure seems to be a lack of people wanting to work for the "common good" of making a convention happen. Those cops wouldn't have to clear the roof if volunteers swept through first to get people out.


Of course. It's what modern communism/socialism is all about. 'Let someone else toil and do the hard work, I'M the special snowflake philosopher/leader/artisan!'. We saw a prime example of this during the whole CHOP debacle where the vast majority of people would hang out in the zone during the day but get in their cars and leave when night time came. Very few stuck around for the real nitty gritty and even those that did had no idea what the hell they were doing.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jul 7, 2022)

BIG BILL HELL'S said:


> I, too, would love to see some _Lord of the Flies_ shit, but you just know that a bunch of them would show up the next year in housefly costumes with comically oversized tits.


They will because of the Rescue Rangers movie.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 7, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Postponed until 2023
> View attachment 3468412
> View attachment 3468413
> https://twitter.com/HMHowlFest/status/1498357772517261319 / https://archive.ph/y1Gve


Soft launch. A fucking WEBSITE.

Lol, the grift continues.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Soft launch. A fucking WEBSITE.
> 
> Lol, the grift continues.


Truly that con is just the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 7, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Soft launch. A fucking WEBSITE.
> 
> Lol, the grift continues.


b-but you see! Our beautiful transbian niggers PoC make BEAUTIFUL ARTS...


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 8, 2022)

I'd honestly make the argument that HMHF is a bigger scam than CCFC ever was.

It's no secret that I've been working on the Nitro/Matthew thread mostly on my own for a while now, and while I still think Nitro is an irredeemable piece of shit who fucked over a lot of people, he at least managed to put out an event. Granted, it was horribly mismanaged, nearly went down in flames on the first night, and Nitro embezzled the charity funds to bail his ass out, but hey, he at least put out an event. 

Then you have Chise, who has not only accepted (at the bare minimum) several thousand dollars worth of "donations", but she has yet to disclose how much she collected, what the money was to be used for, and she was raising funds for HMHF using the same PayPal/KoFi she was using for personal expenses and commissions. And what do we have to show for all that money? Pretty much nothing. She's shilled merchandise several times, but to my knowledge, none of that has ever been produced, let alone shipped.

Chise's excuse for postponing HMHF was due to "covid safety concerns" is such a massive lie. The tweet announcing that was dated February 28th of this year. However, March 4-6th would be when Fur The More 2022 happened, an event Chise confirmed she attended and even had a panel at.

So just to reiterate, Chise postponed her outdoor furry event due to a concern over airborne illness... and then literally 4 days later, she goes to a furry convention held indoors with even less air circulation and covid safety protocols. And people still don't think she's a hypocrite?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 10, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Kiwi Farms is at a huge disadvantage when it comes to historical lolcows because nobody was there during the BBS and IRC days to record their antics. A lot of quintessential early speculative fiction/nerd con people are mostly lost to history because of that.


Eh I think we have a bunch of older people here. Nobody bothered to archive shit back then though.

The period where people kept becoming therians was fucking hilarious. That died off and I'm sad about it.


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 10, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> eurofurence dealer's den openly displays porn & has vore/macro/transformation/etc. meets on the official schedule. one of the con drinks at the bar is the 'spooge special', a cocktail that looks like an overflowing glass of cum


“You got jacked by a guy named spooge?”


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 10, 2022)

H


Furry Troon said:


> and also few americans. even Kage's spoken about how it's easier to openly be a degen at europe cons because people either don't care or just judge you internally.
> 
> america's all about the puritanical spectacle- both in the pearl-clutching moralizing & degens feeling the urge to make their public kink a big deal that everyone has to see.


Honestly American conservatives obsessive over strange innocuous bullshit just enables and makes these faggots more obnoxious. It’s like that annoying sibling in the backseat with you — just fucking ignore them and they’ll get bored eventually. If they can’t get a reaction out of you, they’ll just look and feel like some jackass presenting to nobody.


----------



## kittyfucker (Jul 10, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Eh I think we have a bunch of older people here. Nobody bothered to archive shit back then though.
> 
> The period where people kept becoming therians was fucking hilarious. That died off and I'm sad about it.


It's still on Tumblr+Twitter for people ages 12-25. People who are "otherkin" are also esssentially therians now and instead of being like "I really, really, really like and relate to this thing and they could essentially be me" to "I LITERALLY AM this thing in every sense of the word; we are LITERALLY indistinguishable and the same" and instead of people being (ex.) a "cat therian" they'd be a "cat kin". Being "kin" is more appealing to zoomers since it requires no introspection or effort and it's less spiritual.
This was the first result from searching "my kin list" on Google.




I'd recommend just googling shit like "kin list" "my kins" "kinnie twitter" etc. It's all fucking hilarious and I hope I inspired you.
ETA: They also usually use their kins as fucking pronouns. It's why you see delusional schizoids going by cat/cats/catself or /s/self (or any thing/emoji)


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 12, 2022)

Since this thread is slowing down, let me remind you that Free Fur All is right around the corner. We kiwis are gonna have some great entertainment in a week or two.


Spoiler









tweet


----------



## omori (Jul 12, 2022)

Ive only ever been to regular conventions… is this small for furry con standards?


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 12, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Since this thread is slowing down, let me remind you that Free Fur All is right around the corner. We kiwis are gonna have some great entertainment in a week or two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Venue restrooms are about the same size as main events space. Sounds about right.


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Since this thread is slowing down, let me remind you that Free Fur All is right around the corner. We kiwis are gonna have some great entertainment in a week or two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This sounds very promising. Maybe they'll have a fistfight at the con or we'll get some redneck cousinfucker drama. 

They also have a map of the fursuit "parade" which is walking out of Main Events, past the bathroom and back.


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 12, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Since this thread is slowing down, let me remind you that Free Fur All is right around the corner. We kiwis are gonna have some great entertainment in a week or two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I disagree. This seems like a nothing burger. I’ll look into it a little further but it seems well managed. If I find anything noteworthy It’ll be here. As for attendees, if the con has competent management problem attendees will be dealt with accordingly. Idk. I have to see.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 12, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I disagree. This seems like a nothing burger. I’ll look into it a little further but it seems well managed. If I find anything noteworthy It’ll be here. As for attendees, if the con has competent management problem attendees will be dealt with accordingly. Idk. I have to see.


I was also thinking of the reactions of other furries, on twitter and the like. Could be amusing, I don't know, consider me  if you want lol. Slight power level, but I lurk in a furry raiders telegram chat, and I am very curious to see their experiences at the con as well.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 12, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Since this thread is slowing down, let me remind you that Free Fur All is right around the corner. We kiwis are gonna have some great entertainment in a week or two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I wasn't sure what made Free Fur All special, so I looked it up. Let me say right now, right-wing furries sounds like a recipe for disaster. Is it true that the people putting it on are actual fascists, or is that just autistic screeching from the rest of the furries? I'm going to be entertained either way, but I want to know how to contextualize the shit-flinging that's going to go down.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 12, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> I wasn't sure what made Free Fur All special, so I looked it up. Let me say right now, right-wing furries sounds like a recipe for disaster. Is it true that the people putting it on are actual fascists, or is that just autistic screeching from the rest of the furries? I'm going to be entertained either way, but I want to know how to contextualize the shit-flinging that's going to go down.


It's fucking impossible to tell whether someone is an actual fascist or just a shitposter unless they actually get into real life trouble for it. And with how furries like to call anyone right of Stalin a fascist, it's just not worth the trouble.

Anyhow, I don't think I'm out of line here in saying that a lot of people here want that convention to go swimmingly. Not necessarily because we like right-wing furries (a furfag is a furfag, after all), but because that would be, by far, the most _entertaining_ result. A lot of furries have emotional investment in Free Fur All going up in flames, and they're bound to sperg out if that convention goes well and the rightfurs get all cocky and smug about it. Of course, we'll also have a lot to laugh about if it crashes and burns (right-wing blame games are very entertaining), but on balance it being successful is likely to generate more milk.

Either way, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 12, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's fucking impossible to tell whether someone is an actual fascist or just a shitposter unless they actually get into real life trouble for it. And with how furries like to call anyone right of Stalin a fascist, it's just not worth the trouble.
> 
> Anyhow, I don't think I'm out of line here in saying that a lot of people here want that convention to go swimmingly. Not necessarily because we like right-wing furries (a furfag is a furfag, after all), but because that would be, by far, the most _entertaining_ result. A lot of furries have emotional investment in Free Fur All going up in flames, and they're bound to sperg out if that convention goes well and the rightfurs get all cocky and smug about it. Of course, we'll also have a lot to laugh about if it crashes and burns (right-wing blame games are very entertaining), but on balance it being successful is likely to generate more milk.
> 
> Either way, I'm looking forward to it.


I saw billions of possible futures, and in all but one, we win.


----------



## kittyfucker (Jul 12, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> I was also thinking of the reactions of other furries, on twitter and the like. Could be amusing, I don't know, consider me  if you want lol. Slight power level, but I lurk in a furry raiders telegram chat, and I am very curious to see their experiences at the con as well.


WTF is a furry raider?


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 12, 2022)

kittyfucker said:


> WTF is a furry raider?


highly autistic edgelord Nazi-LARPers led by the creatively named Foxler

echoing the highly autistic edgelords of times past, the Burned Furs


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 12, 2022)

I’m 


Corn Flakes said:


> It's fucking impossible to tell whether someone is an actual fascist or just a shitposter unless they actually get into real life trouble for it. And with how furries like to call anyone right of Stalin a fascist, it's just not worth the trouble.
> 
> Anyhow, I don't think I'm out of line here in saying that a lot of people here want that convention to go swimmingly. Not necessarily because we like right-wing furries (a furfag is a furfag, after all), but because that would be, by far, the most _entertaining_ result. A lot of furries have emotional investment in Free Fur All going up in flames, and they're bound to sperg out if that convention goes well and the rightfurs get all cocky and smug about it. Of course, we'll also have a lot to laugh about if it crashes and burns (right-wing blame games are very entertaining), but on balance it being successful is likely to generate more milk.
> 
> Either way, I'm looking forward to it.


The killing blow to tons of fur cons is mismanagement. Mismanagement arises when your management are retarded faggots who embezzle funds, groom kids, ban randos over petty shit, abuse authority, and generally do anything BUT their job. I only think right wing furries might do well because if you can balance right wing views with the furry lifestyle you’re probably level headed (for a furfag, for whatever that’s worth lmao).


----------



## Fuggalope (Jul 13, 2022)

Most of the furries that get called "fascist" are really just center-right neocon republicans. It's just the loud part of the fandom skews so far left that anything right of Bernie Sanders might as well be Mussolini. The few nazi furry LARPers out there are retarded faggots.

I don't have a clown in this circus, but personally I hope the con is a success only because of how mad it will make furry communists and troons if it is.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 16, 2022)

lemme cop one of these bad boys






tweet


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 16, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> lemme cop one of these bad boys
> View attachment 3498820
> View attachment 3498823
> tweet


Oh, they're tempting fate so hard. _I love it_.

So, what are the betting odds on a bomb threat?


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Oh, they're tempting fate so hard. _I love it_.
> 
> So, what are the betting odds on a bomb threat?


For maximum irony, I hope what eventually cancels their con is self-inflicted.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> For maximum irony, I hope what eventually cancels their con is self-inflicted.


Considering the target audience for this con and the fact that Oklahoma is an open carry state, my money is on something gun related.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 17, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> my money is on something gun related.


This + Meth.


----------



## notasheep (Jul 18, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> Most of the furries that get called "fascist" are really just center-right neocon republicans. It's just the loud part of the fandom skews so far left that anything right of Bernie Sanders might as well be Mussolini. The few nazi furry LARPers out there are retarded faggots.
> 
> I don't have a clown in this circus, but personally I hope the con is a success only because of how mad it will make furry communists and troons if it is.


Speaking of larpers looks like the furry raiders guys are actually going to be providing staffing and support along with attending free fur all.(Archive) 



I for one cannot wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 18, 2022)

Free For all is going to make for a shitload of drama, no matter how well or poorly it's run. I honestly hope it goes well (if only for the fact it would make half of furry twitter implode in rage), but I'm also a realist, so I made a bingo card on everything that could potentially go wrong.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 18, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Considering the target audience for this con and the fact that Oklahoma is an open carry state, my money is on something gun related.


Seeing how far the con is away from the city center and seeing how this con is basically in the sticks not downtown Tulsa but suburban Tulsa I think this con will probably go off without a hitch. What I predict will occur is Free Fur All goes off mildly with a couple of hundred of attendee's. maybe we see some Facebook or Twitter video but most of the furries in North Texas and Oklahoma who will go to this will have a good time and ignore the drama. I think the seething will come from lefty types that are upset their not in charge of this event. It's not political control their worried about. It's lazy troonish staff that's scared of losing their position of right wingers basically prove. "we dont need forced diversity and pronoun checkers."


----------



## Rat Lord (Jul 18, 2022)

notasheep said:


> Speaking of larpers looks like the furry raiders guys are actually going to be providing staffing and support along with attending free fur all.(Archive)
> View attachment 3502286
> 
> I for one cannot wait to see how this turns out.


Wait a second is that Kabs art I see?


----------



## The Big O (Jul 18, 2022)

Rat Lord said:


> Wait a second is that Kabs art I see?


Why, yes. Yes it is.





I could be mistaken, but isn't this the sort of thing that would get the leftyfurs to raise the torches and pitchforks at Kabs?


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 18, 2022)

The Big O said:


> I could be mistaken, but isn't this the sort of thing that would get the leftyfurs to raise the torches and pitchforks at Kabs?


That was already done a long time ago, including one stealing her twitter handle when she baleeted


----------



## Realhat (Jul 19, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Free For all is going to make for a shitload of drama, no matter how well or poorly it's run. I honestly hope it goes well (if only for the fact it would make half of furry twitter implode in rage), but I'm also a realist, so I made a bingo card on everything that could potentially go wrong.
> 
> View attachment 3502504


I feel like several of these are free spaces, in addition to the one so marked.

Foxler is expected to be there, based on comments in the Raiders telegram chat.


Spoiler: Screenshot









A fire alarm gets pulled at every con--at least every con I've ever been to.

Attendance over 400 would be remarkable; the hotel next to the convention center has approximately 100 rooms, it would be absolutely packed to accommodate that many.  (As of this posting, it is almost but not quite sold out during the con dates.)  Oklahoma's two other conventions, Tails and Tornadoes and AnthroExpo, only see attendance numbers in the 500s and 600s respectively according to WikiFur, and those aren't brand new cons.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 20, 2022)

Realhat said:


> Attendance over 400 would be remarkable; the hotel next to the convention center has approximately 100 rooms, it would be absolutely packed to accommodate that many.


Admittedly, the 400 might be a bit high, but for reference, that was the estimated number of furries who showed up to capital city fur con, and $4000 for charity was the (alleged) amount raised at said event.

I figure if free fur all can come anywhere close to those amounts, they've already beat the disaster of ccfc by default.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 20, 2022)

I thought this con was all about *reject politics/drama, return to pure furry escapism*
A panel about cancel culture seems completely opposite to that premise...


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3509759
> I thought this con was all about *reject politics/drama, return to pure furry escapism*
> A panel about cancel culture seems completely opposite to that premise...


For one, they seem to be angling more for "free speech" and less "return to monke escapism".

For two, most disgruntled furries these days hate cancel culture with a passion because they don't get to use gamer words online anymore.

So this panel is 100% pandering to their target audience.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 20, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3509759
> I thought this con was all about *reject politics/drama, return to pure furry escapism*
> A panel about cancel culture seems completely opposite to that premise...


This definitely sounds like it’s going to be hilarious. A panel about avoiding the consequences of your own actions, led by people for whom the consequences came calling. All framed with an air of “But if we call it ‘Cancel Culture,’ it shows we’re the REAL victims here!”


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jul 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> For one, they seem to be angling more for "free speech" and less "return to monke escapism".
> 
> For two, most disgruntled furries these days hate cancel culture with a passion because they don't get to use gamer words online anymore.
> 
> So this panel is 100% pandering to their target audience.


This is why I cringe at groups like this. Not because they're right wing, not because they're "LITERAL NAZIS!!!11!1!" but because they spend so much time whining about how politics has infiltrated their fandom and how much they hate it, and they can't enjoy it as escapism anymore, but the moment they actually get what they want, their own space away from the mainstream political bent of the fandom, what do they do? Bring politics right back into it and bitch about cancel culture instead of trying to enjoy the event they supposedly worked so hard to make independent from the rest of their fandom. You're right it's not "return to escapism" for them, but I think you're a little off the mark on it being free speech either. Freer than the mainstream fandom in some aspects, absolutely, but you bet they would freak out if someone disagreed with their Furry Raider larp "politics" (if you can even call that politics). They only hate politics when it's not theirs that gets blasted from the rooftops. Everything is culture war, all the time.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> This is why I cringe at groups like this. Not because they're right wing, not because they're "LITERAL NAZIS!!!11!1!" but because they spend so much time whining about how politics has infiltrated their fandom and how much they hate it, and they can't enjoy it as escapism anymore, but the moment they actually get what they want, their own space away from the mainstream political bent of the fandom, what do they do? Bring politics right back into it and bitch about cancel culture instead of trying to enjoy the event they supposedly worked so hard to make independent from the rest of their fandom. You're right it's not "return to escapism" for them, but I think you're a little off the mark on it being free speech either. Freer than the mainstream fandom in some aspects, absolutely, but you bet they would freak out if someone disagreed with their Furry Raider larp "politics" (if you can even call that politics). They only hate politics when it's not theirs that gets blasted from the rooftops. Everything is culture war, all the time.


There's a reason why I put double quotes around "free speech". It's just a buzzword for them, just like "inclusivity" for the left-wing furries.

Regardless, looking at their schedule, they don't seem to have an overabundance of political panels. Only two pop out to me: "no more politics" and "canceling cancel culture". They certainly have got a lot more 2 the Gryphon than would be healthy for _anyone_ to take in, but that's neither here nor there. I fully expect the _guests _to make plenty of political jokes, precisely because you don't go to a convention like that without being at least neutral towards the staff's overt political stances, but that just comes with the territory.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see how it goes. Me, I'm sticking with my prediction of a bomb threat. At the very least, I expect to see the venue evacuated at least once, in the middle of one of 2's many, _many_ panels.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> They certainly have got a lot more 2 the Gryphon than would be healthy for _anyone_ to take in


...holy shit you weren't kidding.

I like how he has an Overcoming Addiction panel. So is he just asking the audience for advice or


----------



## NotFatChild (Jul 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's a reason why I put double quotes around "free speech". It's just a buzzword for them, just like "inclusivity" for the left-wing furries.
> 
> Regardless, looking at their schedule, they don't seem to have an overabundance of political panels. Only two pop out to me: "no more politics" and "canceling cancel culture". They certainly have got a lot more 2 the Gryphon than would be healthy for _anyone_ to take in, but that's neither here nor there. I fully expect the _guests _to make plenty of political jokes, precisely because you don't go to a convention like that without being at least neutral towards the staff's overt political stances, but that just comes with the territory.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see how it goes. Me, I'm sticking with my prediction of a bomb threat. At the very least, I expect to see the venue evacuated at least once, in the middle of one of 2's many, _many_ panels.


I'm going to put my imaginary kiwi dollars on team 'nothing will probably happen.'

The real fun will be watching the seething on twitter.


----------



## sex haver (Jul 20, 2022)

Almost every single panel is run by either 2 or con staff. Only _two panels_ the entire weekend are being run by "community panelists", and one of them is an inflatables fetish panel (lol). Could they really not find _anyone _else to host panels, or was that an intentional move so they could keep a really tight grip on panels?

Also, what's with the weird obsession over Nerf guns? There's two "Nerf or Nothing" panels, and the map posted earlier in the thread showed a entire room _dedicated _to just Nerf stuff.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 20, 2022)

I like how it's 'con staff' or 'staff panelist' for most of them because they know it's going to be brigade time if their names are known.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 20, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Also, what's with the weird obsession over Nerf guns? There's two "Nerf or Nothing" panels, and the map posted earlier in the thread showed a entire room _dedicated _to just Nerf stuff.


Because they weren't allowed to bring real guns to a convention center


----------



## JohnDoe (Jul 20, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Also, what's with the weird obsession over Nerf guns? There's two "Nerf or Nothing" panels, and the map posted earlier in the thread showed a entire room _dedicated _to just Nerf stuff.





Spoonomancer said:


> Because they weren't allowed to bring real guns to a convention center


Nerf guns are fun though, if we're being honest. A lot of the modern ones are kinda gimmicky and overdesigned but gosh they bring back fond memories of ambushing siblings and peppering then with foam darts.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jul 20, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Also, what's with the weird obsession over Nerf guns? There's two "Nerf or Nothing" panels, and the map posted earlier in the thread showed a entire room _dedicated _to just Nerf stuff.





Spoonomancer said:


> Because they weren't allowed to bring real guns to a convention center



Nerf Gun/Foam dart gun modding is popular with anyone 60/50 and under. Paintball and airsoft are the more painful, tactical predecessors. It's the fun of guns and miltary larping where you get to actually shoot each other. It's actually a pretty healthy, active, skill-based hobby.  Lots of young men and women learning accuracy, teamwork, mental focus, getting mentored. For the older folks, staying in shape mentally and physically alongside nostalgia or the ability to bond with their children. It's also very family friendly, can be turned into actual competitions, or just done in a field behind someone's house. Nerf has the bonus of being able to be done inside a house, garage, or just in a driveway/street.

Yes, most adults into the hobby will probably have real guns as well, either because of safety, prior military service, or hobby. Double that correlation as you move out of Bug Man territory.

Nerf just happens to make the most consistent, moddable range of foam dart weapons and attachments and has dominated the market for them since the early 2000's. Like how kleenex=nose tissue.

Most conventions actually ban even nerf as props, because it has moving parts and no red tips + fear of the darts, so them getting to have a full Nerf Fight Room is pretty neat.


/sperg over


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 20, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I like how he has an Overcoming Addiction panel. So is he just asking the audience for advice or


I know this is KF but I'd like to srs the fuck up a little on this one
He had real addiction issues 5 years ago where he weaned himself off of booze




I was under the impression that we want lolcows to stop producing milk and become upstanding members of society


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 20, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3509759
> I thought this con was all about *reject politics/drama, return to pure furry escapism*
> A panel about cancel culture seems completely opposite to that premise...


How to deal with cancel culture:
Step 1) Stop showing your whole ass to the world online and doing the stupidest shit imaginable.

End of panel.

Fits in with my general philosophy on life:  Live your life in such a way that wouldn't get you a thread on KiwiFarms.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> How to deal with cancel culture:
> Step 1) Stop showing your whole ass to the world online and doing the stupidest shit imaginable.
> 
> End of panel.
> ...


There's a super-secret alternate method, pioneered by our Internet forefathers: keep your shitposting contained to an anonymous and unconnected identity and don't try to make any money off it. _They can't cancel you if you're got nothing to lose and/or they don't know who you are_.

Seriously, opsec was Internet 101 back when I got my first dial-up modem.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's a super-secret alternate method, pioneered by our Internet forefathers: keep your shitposting contained to an anonymous and unconnected identity and don't try to make any money off it. _They can't cancel you if you're got nothing to lose and/or they don't know who you are_.
> 
> Seriously, opsec was Internet 101 back when I got my first dial-up modem.


The big problem with IRL communities is that people who interact with the wrong kind don't have that choice, because (for the most part) it's not shitposting that gets you, it's just not being up to date on the latest programming. An average boomer or Gen Xer isn't gonna know how not to offend one of the local rabble-rousers if they decide they want to be offended, and people do need a little coaching on how to react properly rather than being bullied.

For your average mildly centrist or right-wing furry artist, who's probably a bit autistic and may rely on this for their primary income, there is a basic level of PR competency you need to ignore cancellation attempts and keep from chumming the water by apologizing. A seminar on that by people who have survived with their careers intact would actually impart some useful information.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 20, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> I know this is KF but I'd like to srs the fuck up a little on this one
> He had real addiction issues 5 years ago where he weaned himself off of booze
> 
> 
> ...


You're dealing with the 'trash the cow no matter what they do' mentality.

I mean we've just spent the last few pages basically supporting cancel culture and online censorship because the people against it are the ones we're making fun of. _Which is absolutely true_, negraters, and yet is a fascinating take for Kiwi fuckin' Farms.

2's a cow and pretty slimy to boot, but good on him if he was able to get himself off the sauce.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> The big problem with IRL communities is that people who interact with the wrong kind don't have that choice, because (for the most part) it's not shitposting that gets you, it's just not being up to date on the latest programming. An average boomer or Gen Xer isn't gonna know how not to offend one of the local rabble-rousers if they decide they want to be offended, and people do need a little coaching on how to react properly rather than being bullied.


Are these people that socially inept that they don't understand the fact that the group they're trying to be friends with would hate their guts if they knew their opinions?

Actually, nevermind. Dumb question. Being able to read the room (or just spend five minutes watching the crowd) and shut up is a lost art these days.



Shaka Brah said:


> For your average mildly centrist or right-wing furry artist, who's probably a bit autistic and may rely on this for their primary income, there is a basic level of PR competency you need to ignore cancellation attempts and keep from chumming the water by apologizing. A seminar on that by people who have survived with their careers intact would actually impart some useful information.


That would be laudable if it was the content of the panel. I don't think it is, though. My prediction is that it's going to be a full hour bitching about twitter. I'll be happy to be proven wrong, of course.



Mikoyan said:


> You're dealing with the 'trash the cow no matter what they do' mentality.
> 
> I mean we've just spent the last few pages basically supporting cancel culture and online censorship because the people against it are the ones we're making fun of. _Which is absolutely true_, negraters, and yet is a fascinating take for Kiwi fuckin' Farms.
> 
> 2's a cow and pretty slimy to boot, but good on him if he was able to get himself off the sauce.


Speak for yourself, I'm hoping this goes without a hitch because the outcome of that would be far more hilarious than just yet-another-new-furcon-going-up-in-flames. But regardless of how well it runs, I'm sure there will be plenty of silly and/or cringe moments to make fun of. Because furries just do that.

As for a cow improving themselves? Fine by me. Even if they fully redeem themselves and their thread dies, it's not like we'll ever run out of lolcows to make fun of. For every one that leaves the pasture, ten more shall take their place.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm hoping this goes without a hitch because the outcome of that would be far more hilarious than just yet-another-new-furcon-going-up-in-flames. But regardless of how well it runs, I'm sure there will be plenty of silly and/or cringe moments to make fun of. Because furries just do that.


I don't think I said anything about this going off badly. I kind of hope it goes off great for the reeing we'll hear, as well as the "NOOO IT WAS A FAIIIILURE" cope.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Are these people that socially inept that they don't understand the fact that the group they're trying to be friends with would hate their guts if they knew their opinions?
> 
> Actually, nevermind. Dumb question. Being able to read the room (or just spend five minutes watching the crowd) and shut up is a lost art these days.


Most people just don't understand that the cultural rug was pulled out from under them.


----------



## sex haver (Jul 20, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Nerf guns are fun though, if we're being honest.





The Rabbit Holes said:


> Nerf Gun/Foam dart gun modding is popular with anyone 60/50 and under. Paintball and airsoft are the more painful, tactical predecessors. It's the fun of guns and miltary larping where you get to actually shoot each other. It's actually a pretty healthy, active, skill-based hobby.  Lots of young men and women learning accuracy, teamwork, mental focus, getting mentored. For the older folks, staying in shape mentally and physically alongside nostalgia or the ability to bond with their children. It's also very family friendly, can be turned into actual competitions, or just done in a field behind someone's house. Nerf has the bonus of being able to be done inside a house, garage, or just in a driveway/street.


Fair enough. When you explain it like this I'll admit it _does _seem like something that could be fun, I've just never seen it have an entire dedicated_ room _at a convention before.



Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> He had real addiction issues 5 years ago where he weaned himself off of booze


Honestly, had no idea this was even a thing. 2 fell out of general relevancy in the fandom well before 5 years ago, so I had never heard of this. If he's genuinely been sober for 5 years now, good for him.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 20, 2022)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> This is why I cringe at groups like this. Not because they're right wing, not because they're "LITERAL NAZIS!!!11!1!" but because they spend so much time whining about how politics has infiltrated their fandom and how much they hate it, and they can't enjoy it as escapism anymore, but the moment they actually get what they want, their own space away from the mainstream political bent of the fandom, what do they do? Bring politics right back into it and bitch about cancel culture instead of trying to enjoy the event they supposedly worked so hard to make independent from the rest of their fandom. You're right it's not "return to escapism" for them, but I think you're a little off the mark on it being free speech either. Freer than the mainstream fandom in some aspects, absolutely, but you bet they would freak out if someone disagreed with their Furry Raider larp "politics" (if you can even call that politics). They only hate politics when it's not theirs that gets blasted from the rooftops. Everything is culture war, all the time.


Actually, I think the furfags have a point here. It's obvious that the rest of the furries have infected their hobby with social justice ACAB leftypol larper bullshit. It's also obvious that those people make up the majority of furries- if you ran a pure escapism con, the politispergs would come and outnumber the people who just want to have fun (or, seeing as these are furries, _nonpolitically _jizz on a _bipartisan _pizza). Therefore, there has to be some kind of deterrent to keep the majority out. I think that what we've seen of how everyone else is reacting to "fashcon" thus far indicates that the people running this con have been largely successful in providing that deterrent. Of course, this isn't to say that their politics aren't cringe and gay as well, but they're cringe in the way that chemotherapy is uncomfortable- sure it is, but not compared to Stage 4 cancer.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 20, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Most people just don't understand that the cultural rug was pulled out from under them.


I think they'd almost be useful if instead of 'omg cancel culture' they did a broader 'So you didn't gatekeep your hobby well enough' thing.


----------



## sex haver (Jul 21, 2022)

Yet another convention is being called out for "transphobia". This time it's Denfur, which is now accused because they are allowing a "Nazi" to be in the con's Telegram channel. What did this person say to be considered fascist scum? They pointed out that some MtFs don't try to pass as women and dress like men, then get angry when they are referred to with male pronouns. There's probably more to it, but nothing else has been posted showing the alleged harassment.







(Tweet | Archive)

Instead, Denfur banned the trans person from the Telegram chat when they made the absolutely braindead statement that calling police on trans people is a "death threat", because as we all know, police in the US simply murder trans people on sight.

Of course, the person screaming "transphobia" isn't showing the full context. Apparently this is all drama over popufur MtF Sparx, and what lead up to this isn't being posted. Sparx quit his job and the "Nazi" wants to... call the police over it? I guess? I'm sure there's plenty being left out.






(Tweet | Archive)

People are now dogpiling (haha) the convention's Twitter, bitching about "safety" and "nazifurs".




(Tweet | Archive)


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 21, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Of course, the person screaming "transphobia" isn't showing the full context. Apparently this is all drama over popufur MtF Sparx, and what lead up to this isn't being posted. Sparx quit his job and the "Nazi" wants to... call the police over it? I guess? I'm sure there's plenty being left out.


I can't even follow the fuckin' screenshots without your elaboration, but just screaming 'transphobia' is all that's needed rather than any actual support to that claim

Wouldn't be the first time something Sparx related lead to calling a con transphobic for not removing someone from a Telegram group, such as when Sparx crusaded against a trans-led trans-staffed trans-attended event raising money for a trans charity for transphobia


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 21, 2022)

sex haver said:


> Yet another convention is being called out for "transphobia". This time it's Denfur, which is now accused because they are allowing a "Nazi" to be in the con's Telegram channel. What did this person say to be considered fascist scum? They pointed out that some MtFs don't try to pass as women and dress like men, then get angry when they are referred to with male pronouns. There's probably more to it, but nothing else has been posted showing the alleged harassment.
> 
> View attachment 3513467View attachment 3513525
> (Tweet | Archive)
> ...


Safety is such a joke for these people. By safety they don't want people they dislike coming to the conventions and get off on shutting out people.

Honestly if people complain about transphobia chances are it's bullshit.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 22, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> 2's a cow and pretty slimy to boot, but good on him if he was able to get himself off the sauce.


I wouldn't have brought it up if I didn't have serious doubts that he was actually sober considering he did his best Chevy Chase impression down the stairs of his home shortly after his big announcement.


----------



## KingFrampt (Jul 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's a super-secret alternate method, pioneered by our Internet forefathers: keep your shitposting contained to an anonymous and unconnected identity and don't try to make any money off it. _They can't cancel you if you're got nothing to lose and/or they don't know who you are_.
> 
> Seriously, opsec was Internet 101 back when I got my first dial-up modem.


None of my friends from this era of internet even know what opsec is, which is sad cause it's pretty important to me, but on the upside it makes normies that much easier to dox



sex haver said:


> Of course, the person screaming "transphobia" isn't showing the full context. Apparently this is all drama over popufur MtF Sparx, and what lead up to this isn't being posted. Sparx quit his job and the "Nazi" wants to... call the police over it? I guess? I'm sure there's plenty being left out.


Has there ever been an instance of a trans person getting mowed down by cops? It always feels like a black person larp when they talk about stuff like this (black trans lives matter etc)


----------



## TheSkoomer (Jul 24, 2022)

KingFrampt said:


> None of my friends from this era of internet even know what opsec is, which is sad cause it's pretty important to me, but on the upside it makes normies that much easier to dox


And when an adversary practices good OPSEC, often their partner does not.

So always remember to check the social media of the cow's fuckbuddy. Dox can often be had from such a source.


----------



## Route 79 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 27, 2022)

Route 79 said:


> View attachment 3535629


Posting threats of imminent violence on social media seems like a bad idea for prospective con attendees.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 27, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Posting threats of imminent violence on social media seems like a bad idea for prospective con attendees.


Yes for normal folk but as you can see he has the troon flag and is likely a troon, therefore he is above the rules many others are subject to. Examples being narcissa threatening to shoot employees, keffals being unbanned by troons in the ranks, and many others.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 27, 2022)

Route 79 said:


> View attachment 3535629


I love the ANTIFA larping. Bet you a thousand internet bucks this poser never tasted tear gas without immediately turning on his heels and running the fuck away.


----------



## John Flynt's Axe Wound (Jul 27, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Posting threats of imminent violence on social media seems like a bad idea for prospective con attendees.


Troons can do no wrong.


----------



## Digital Style (Jul 27, 2022)

Route 79 said:


> View attachment 3535629


You know damn well you are not about that life, Carcin. Like many furries, you'll crawl back to your safe space the minute you're faced with any kind of physical adversity.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Jul 27, 2022)

Route 79 said:


> View attachment 3535629


EVERY MORNING I WAKE UP AND OPEN PALM SLAM A VHS INTO THE SLOT. ITS CLIFFORD THE BIG RED DOG


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 27, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Yes for normal folk but as you can see he has the troon flag and is likely a troon, therefore he is above the rules many others are subject to. Examples being narcissa threatening to shoot employees, keffals being unbanned by troons in the ranks, and many others.


Those were platform bans from social media, not threats against the attendees of a physical event. Conferences (and the physical venues they're hosted in) have different views on liability. This is a good way to get banned from the venue for life, all for some dumb photo-op.


----------



## raisinlove (Jul 28, 2022)

What is the name of that clawbar tool? For some reason it seems to have prominence in antifag photo ops, probably because they are /noguns/ but I’ve wanted to get one of them


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 28, 2022)

raisinlove said:


> What is the name of that clawbar tool? For some reason it seems to have prominence in antifag photo ops, probably because they are /noguns/ but I’ve wanted to get one of them


Just ask your local firehouse where they get their Halligan Bars. Better head than that weird ass wrench thing.


----------



## WolfKiller (Jul 28, 2022)

FreeFurAll's ball pit.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 28, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> View attachment 3539031
> 
> FreeFurAll's ball pit.


ill give whatever furry that manages to close the pool do to diapers a $5 Gift Card to Taco Bell so the next degen they meet gets blasted with a Crunchwrap Supreme


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 28, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> View attachment 3539031
> 
> FreeFurAll's ball pit.


I'm guessing someone put one up as a Dashcon meme?


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 28, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> I'm guessing someone put one up as a Dashcon meme?


Looks like they had it for awhile now. But I guess if you wanna be in the cricut of disasters turned scams, its the poison of choice.


----------



## JohnDoe (Jul 28, 2022)

raisinlove said:


> What is the name of that clawbar tool? For some reason it seems to have prominence in antifag photo ops, probably because they are /noguns/ but I’ve wanted to get one of them


Looks like the Stanley FatMax FuBar tool. They seem pretty useful in like general contracting and remodeling work.

Features
Our premier forcible entry tool designed by responders for vehicle extrication and extreme demolition: 8-in-1 tool for prying, splitting, board bending and striking jobs
Demolition head
Gas shut-off feature
Spanner wrench
Pry bar for ripping
Hydrant wrench
2nd tier board jaw also fits square hydrant nuts Board jaw sized specifically for grabbing common dimensional lumber
Beveled nail slot for pulling & prying nails
One piece forged steel bar for increased durability
Heat treated and tempered striking face prevents chipping
Heat-resistant grips are durable and lightweight
Carabiner holes for easy attachment of shoulder strap
Hi-visibility 3M™ Scotchlite™ enhances visibility


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 28, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Looks like the Stanley FatMax FuBar tool. They seem pretty useful in like general contracting and remodeling work.
> View attachment 3540021
> Features
> Our premier forcible entry tool designed by responders for vehicle extrication and extreme demolition: 8-in-1 tool for prying, splitting, board bending and striking jobs
> ...


That tool is almost 300 dollars. Unless that motherfucker actually uses it for work, he got (or borrowed) it entirely for posing. Meanwhile, a length of scrap steel pipe will do just as good a job in a street brawl. So much for being oppressed by the fash, if he's got that sort of cash to spare.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 28, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> Looks like they had it for awhile now. But I guess if you wanna be in the cricut of disasters turned scams, its the poison of choice.
> View attachment 3539877


He's actually quoting a dashcon admin there, so it's definitely a joke.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Jul 28, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3509759
> I thought this con was all about *reject politics/drama, return to pure furry escapism*
> A panel about cancel culture seems completely opposite to that premise...


I'm pretty sure everything is political when you get down to it, only depends on how deranged certain types are. Pretty sure if you tried that, they'll respond with their faggot shit being their forms of escapism, despite it being completely normalized, so I'd say fight fire with fire.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 29, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Considering the target audience for this con and the fact that Oklahoma is an open carry state, my money is on something gun related.


I'm torn whether this means it will be more likely or less likely that there'll be a shitshow about one or more people carrying at the con.  


Archive


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 29, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I'm torn whether this means it will be more likely or less likely that there'll be a shitshow about one or more people carrying at the con.
> 
> View attachment 3541349
> Archive


Less likely as people who wear masks will probably feel like the outcasts in that crowd.

I think if this con dies because either some antifa furry nutter goes Minecraft or more likely it's just too small a gathering of people. The latter is more likely but if the con has no issues minus some con crud cases I think we will see more right wing fur cons like this grow.



Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> Looks like they had it for awhile now. But I guess if you wanna be in the cricut of disasters turned scams, its the poison of choice.
> View attachment 3539877



You know the ball pit joke is a nice touch also I found out they have good chat security on their telegram they're not messing around with bots or bad faith trolls.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I'm torn whether this means it will be more likely or less likely that there'll be a shitshow about one or more people carrying at the con.
> 
> View attachment 3541349
> Archive


There will likely be one or two people getting kicked out for carrying. And in this case it's the offending guests that would be liable to be fined/prosecuted by the government since the con seems to be covering its ass decently well with its policies.

Serious gun owners are usually pretty careful to avoid that sort of trouble, and if a policy is too objectionable to them they'll usually just not attend an event. Of course, it's furries we're talking about here so common sense is a rare commodity. Can't wait to see a butthurt furfag or three on twitter bitching that they "didn't know" weapons weren't allowed at the venue, even though it's spelled clearly in their Dress Code section (scroll halfway down the page).

Also, this is refreshing:




I'd love to see just how strictly they'll be enforcing these rules. It shouldn't be too much trouble, it's not like that's a large convention, but paying attention to how hard they enforce their rules should tell you how serious they are about this whole thing.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 29, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I found out they have good chat security on their telegram they're not messing around with bots or bad faith trolls.


Its not surprising giving the AWOO account its self hasn't let anyone directly interact with their tweets in months. criticisms lifted against the con cant be brought up or asked because its immediately banned for trolling. like how little talk there was for how after getting kicked out of Tulsa, they picked a small venue in Glennpool next to an even smaller hotel on a busy, rainy, summer weekend.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 29, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> Its not surprising giving the AWOO account its self hasn't let anyone directly interact with their tweets in months. criticisms lifted against the con cant be brought up or asked because its immediately banned for trolling. like how little talk there was for how after getting kicked out of Tulsa, they picked a small venue in Glennpool next to an even smaller hotel on a busy, rainy, summer weekend.


Normally I would make fun of them if it wasn't for the fact you have a bunch of antifa types furries who are far more obsessed with them then the alt right types are of them. 

But honestly I think this con will end up doing alright for a nice small con.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 29, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Normally I would make fun of them if it wasn't for the fact you have a bunch of antifa types furries who are far more obsessed with them then the alt right types are of them.
> 
> But honestly I think this con will end up doing alright for a nice small con.


maybe. but with the amount of people going with wildly conflicting ideologies between same sex relations, religion, etc a fight wouldn't be shocking. i doubt any of the cons detractors are going to attend if they genuinely think its so dangerous. if anything they may just call in shit to keep disrupting the con.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 29, 2022)

Con has officially started, but it seems most of the halls are empty / not full despite 140 seats. not shocking givin its only just started but underwhelming for its hype.
EDIT: turns out the blading guy in the sweatervest is none other then Casey Hoerth, a Pedo/Zoosadist and owner of DissidentFurs.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Jul 29, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> View attachment 3542293
> View attachment 3542296View attachment 3542300Con has officially started, but it seems most of the halls are empty / not full despite 140 seats. not shocking givin its only just started but underwhelming for its hype.
> EDIT: turns out the blading guy in the sweatervest is none other then Casey Hoerth, a Pedo/Zoosadist and owner of DissidentFurs.
> 
> View attachment 3542382View attachment 3542381


He looks like somebody larping as a middle school music teacher who _totally doesn't_ molest his students. Like you wouldn't even feel skeeved out because it's too obvious not to be a costume or a bit


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2022)

Ah, yes. It really isn't a furry convention if you can't score at least ten points playing "spot the subhuman scumbag" with the guest list.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 29, 2022)

47, this is going to be your hardest assignment yet


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Jul 29, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> View attachment 3542293
> View attachment 3542296View attachment 3542300Con has officially started, but it seems most of the halls are empty / not full despite 140 seats. not shocking givin its only just started but underwhelming for its hype.
> EDIT: turns out the blading guy in the sweatervest is none other then Casey Hoerth, a Pedo/Zoosadist and owner of DissidentFurs.
> 
> View attachment 3542382View attachment 3542381


The fist pic. I don’t know how he manage to look more of a wimp than anyone else there. Lol takes talent.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 29, 2022)

Archive

Even if you take into account that not everyone goes to Opening Ceremonies, it still looks highly unlikely they're going to
 break 150 attendees.

EDIT:  RE: the tortoise.  The charity is an animal rescue organization.  Of course the tortoise is fucked up because it's a rescue.  Christ, sometimes I forget the lack of critical thinking skills exhibited by most furries.


----------



## JohnDoe (Jul 29, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> That tool is almost 300 dollars. Unless that motherfucker actually uses it for work, he got (or borrowed) it entirely for posing. Meanwhile, a length of scrap steel pipe will do just as good a job in a street brawl. So much for being oppressed by the fash, if he's got that sort of cash to spare.


Yep. If you want to be 'fancy' you can get a bit of Quik-Crete or fishing weights to fill the end with for weight. With a thick plastic cup for a mould and some old nails you can make a scrap punk morningstar (with the Quik-Crete).

About 16 inches of scrap pipe is perfect though, cheap and totally disposable.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 29, 2022)

there is so much salt around this convention, there's already a dedicated twitter for playing up horrible things like oh no they brought a fucked up tortoise in.

it's a tortoise from a rescue shelter. it was probably suffering from malnutrition before anyone in the shelter was even born.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 29, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Yep. If you want to be 'fancy' you can get a bit of Quik-Crete or fishing weights to fill the end with for weight. With a thick plastic cup for a mould and some old nails you can make a scrap punk morningstar (with the Quik-Crete).


I think that's more for a zombie invasion rather than a furry convention


----------



## JohnDoe (Jul 29, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I think that's more for a zombie invasion rather than a furry convention


No. You'd want some kind of warpick or bec de corbin for penetrating the skull. A weighted club or mace would need to crush through the skull completely, it just isn't as efficient for zombies. Works a treat on people in fursuits though, all that plush padding is about equal to a gambison.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 29, 2022)

D.Va said:


> there is so much salt around this convention, there's already a dedicated twitter for playing up horrible things like oh no they brought a fucked up tortoise in.
> 
> it's a tortoise from a rescue shelter. it was probably suffering from malnutrition before anyone in the shelter was even born.


They're looking for any excuse to trash the con while avoiding the one obvious critique (the con is too niche for the area so it had low attendance) because it doesn't make the organizers seem evil.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 29, 2022)

D.Va said:


> there is so much salt around this convention, there's already a dedicated twitter for playing up horrible things like oh no they brought a fucked up tortoise in.
> 
> it's a tortoise from a rescue shelter. it was probably suffering from malnutrition before anyone in the shelter was even born.


Yeah the tortoise thing... yeah it's fucked up that's why it's a fucking chairity.

Also most cons have dedicated parody accounts but this one is pretty aloggy.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2022)

I love how 90% of the "hype" for this convention on twitter is just people hating on it. It's a tiny first-year convention in flyover country. No one would have even known about it if not for all the hate.

As for the animals: yeah, taking them to gatherings does stress them out. But animal rescue organizations do it as an acceptable hit to the animals' wellbeing because it brings a lot more visibility (read: potential donations) to their work. That and they bring only the animals that are most acclimated to strangers. As for the snake in the ballpit, though? That thing is probably having the time of its life. It's an enclosed space it can bury itself in. Snakes love that.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 29, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> They're looking for any excuse to trash the con while avoiding the one obvious critique (the con is too niche for the area so it had low attendance) because it doesn't make the organizers seem evil.



The con has already been justified to them as evil, hence the hate and mockery. but I'd contest the point that they planned on it being "too niche" since they originally planned on being inside Tulsa with a more viable con space for what they were expecting.

so far the con is just boring, a few lolcows are in there but seem to be keeping as much as they can private just so they aren't spotted.



Mikoyan said:


> Yeah the tortoise thing... yeah it's fucked up that's why it's a fucking chairity.
> 
> Also most cons have dedicated parody accounts but this one is pretty aloggy.



The animal abuse allegations are stupid as fuck. maybe if it was the attendees who were handling them I'd raise an eyebrow, but the charity probably knows what they are doing.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 29, 2022)

I was checking the replies to that person mad about the tortoise and someone finally said what most of us were thinking (regarding the fucked-up shell, at least).



(tweet) (archive)

The tweet they're quote-tweeting is a video posted by the charity in 2015 that shows two bearded dragons fighting:



(tweet) (archive)





Your browser is not able to display this video.




(full disclosure: I know nothing about bearded dragons, but I'm assuming those two are not happy with each other. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.)

On one hand, this seems like fairly hostile behavior between them and they probably shouldn't have been kept together. On the other hand, literally the only evidence anyone seems to have of the charity being neglectful is a seven-year-old video of two lizards fighting.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 29, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I was checking the replies to that person mad about the tortoise and someone finally said what most of us were thinking (regarding the fucked-up shell, at least).
> View attachment 3543324
> (tweet) (archive)
> 
> ...



Yeah, having 2 beardies like that together is usually bad, mostly due to the fighting and something should have been done ASAP in moving one. but still, it would be pointless to try and get them in trouble for that unless they are still doing it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I was checking the replies to that person mad about the tortoise and someone finally said what most of us were thinking (regarding the fucked-up shell, at least).
> View attachment 3543324
> (tweet) (archive)
> 
> ...


I'm not defending this charity since I have no idea what they're doing, but I feel it's worth pointing out rescue charities end up biting off more than they could chew _very_ often. Being overcrowded is almost a fact of life for most of them, since otherwise the abandoned animals will usually end up dead in short order. So a lot of them will pick up more animals than they could normally handle if they followed all the relevant procedures to a T.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 29, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I was checking the replies to that person mad about the tortoise and someone finally said what most of us were thinking (regarding the fucked-up shell, at least).
> View attachment 3543324
> (tweet) (archive)
> 
> ...


That fuckwit is really stretching to try and go after that animal rescue group.  Between citing a 7 year old tweet and saying there's a long list of concerns...which yeah, apparently there are.

Of course, the most recent shit is 6 years old, apparently.  



			https://911animalabuse.com/safaris-interactive-animal-sanctuary/
		



			https://safarissanctuaryshutdownbyusda.com/
		


Admittedly, holy shit...that place seems like it would have been right at home with Joe Exotic and Carol Baskin, looking back at some of how poorly it was run.  Yet again...nothing more recent than 2016, so maybe they actually got their shit together.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 29, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> View attachment 3542293
> View attachment 3542296View attachment 3542300Con has officially started, but it seems most of the halls are empty / not full despite 140 seats. not shocking givin its only just started but underwhelming for its hype.
> EDIT: turns out the blading guy in the sweatervest is none other then Casey Hoerth, a Pedo/Zoosadist and owner of DissidentFurs.
> 
> View attachment 3542382View attachment 3542381


I dunno if Len is a zoo sadist or a pedo but he is a lolcow. don't forget him with the other lowcows in similar circles.

((I could be wrong but I think that was another person.))


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 29, 2022)

Hi Diezel!!!!







https://twitter.com/ShadowFoxMT/status/1553171033636716545?s=20&t=zT5MMQ5XcHFW-UUCRPFdLA


Spoiler: random twitter sperging












https://twitter.com/themightydrake/status/1553066879576588288?s=20&t=IbiTlKp4DAQiu_Nnj3khcg


----------



## NaziFuzz (Jul 29, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> View attachment 3543359
> 
> (full disclosure: I know nothing about bearded dragons, but I'm assuming those two are not happy with each other. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.)
> 
> On one hand, this seems like fairly hostile behavior between them and they probably shouldn't have been kept together. On the other hand, literally the only evidence anyone seems to have of the charity being neglectful is a seven-year-old video of two lizards fighting.


I think that's more like a dominance thing going on, setting the pecking order and whatnot.
I'd go to this convention tbh, really doesn't look all that bad.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 29, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm not defending this charity since I have no idea what they're doing, but I feel it's worth pointing out rescue charities end up biting off more than they could chew _very_ often. Being overcrowded is almost a fact of life for most of them, since otherwise the abandoned animals will usually end up dead in short order. So a lot of them will pick up more animals than they could normally handle if they followed all the relevant procedures to a T.



so i decided to do some looking into the the conventions charity and i probably wouldn't spend time defending it because it looks like they do some pretty dumb shit, and are promoting a "Tortise Painting Party"
Source Archive




Another back in 2014-15 of "Alligator Pool Parties"
Source Archive




and their latest incident being 2019 where they let a photographer into a lion/tiger cage where she was then attacked. since then it seems like they have not opened to the public over it (but claim to be short staffed)



Source Archive

Theres also something about Carol Basket-Case about being mad at them for thinking they have her tigers, but thats another can of worms if you wanna find it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> so i decided to do some looking into the the conventions charity and i probably wouldn't spend time defending it because it looks like they do some pretty dumb shit, and are promoting a "Tortise Painting Party"
> Source Archive
> View attachment 3543787
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm definitely not jumping to defend these guys. As I said, it was a general point about rescues and shelters.

Anyway, the tortoise painting thing is goofy as fuck, but I wouldn't call it harmful. So long as there's supervision so the kids don't go poking the critters in the soft bits, they literally won't feel a damn thing on their backs. And if everything is water-soluble anyway chances are they'll enjoy being washed afterwards.

Now, for that _juicier_ bit you mentioned: Safari Sanctuary's owner Lori Ensign-Scroggins was accused by Carole Baskins of being the person Joe Exotic sold tiger cubs to. This whole thing with exotic animals, unless they're dealing _entirely_ with documented rescues, is a rabbithole and a half of scummy practices and just plain illegal shit.


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Now, for that _juicier_ bit you mentioned: Safari Sanctuary's owner Lori Ensign-Scroggins was accused by Carole Baskins of being the person Joe Exotic sold tiger cubs to. This whole thing with exotic animals, unless they're dealing _entirely_ with documented rescues, is a rabbithole and a half of scummy practices and just plain illegal shit.


Now that does depend on what someone defines as exotic. Retards in government still have US-ARK saying that includes small reptiles, though thankfully it hasn't passed. In the case of tigers, though, I agree. If it's legit. I wouldn't trust Carol to tell the truth especially when she's trying to act like she's above the other big cat people, especially when that involved forcing more regulation on animal keeping, while keeping 'rescues' like hers out of that.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 30, 2022)

I am unable to provide the evidence 
        (feel free to take most of this minus the numbers as a educated general rant.)

I am unable to get screenshots off of telegram anymore but apparently their official chat says they have about 259 people attend the con so far. If this is a small con for its first year this isn't a complete failure for a con. Especially considering this is day one and Saturday is usually the big day I fully expect about 300-400ish people to attend.

While this might not seem like a giant success for a fur con. Remember this is being actively surpressed with a admins being harassed and a cheaper suburban space this con will most likely break even. 

The question is if this con doesn't have financial fuckery and works out well enough I fully expect Oklahoma to have two cons that try to drag each other down but only end up benefiting because the cliques will end up being entirely different.


----------



## Rat Lord (Jul 30, 2022)

I will say as a reptile enthusiast, the bearded dragon thing is bad. They are solitary animals and will absolutely fuck eachother up if given the chance. Anyone who has done any research before owning one would know this so that is a major brain dead dumbfuck move on the rescues part. The tortoise painting is also pretty awful, not only are their respiratory systems sensitive their shells are porous to liquid so paint would be seeping into it and potentially getting into the blood stream.


----------



## Furry Trash (Jul 30, 2022)

That charity is more interesting than the convention at this point.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 30, 2022)

Without any actual official headcount (which generally doesn't get announced until the con is over), I'm doubting they've broken 200 given there is video of what can charitably be described as the saddest late night "dance" I think I've ever seen.



			https://twitter.com/SlaughterPony/status/1553224049085521921
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 30, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Yep. If you want to be 'fancy' you can get a bit of Quik-Crete or fishing weights to fill the end with for weight. With a thick plastic cup for a mould and some old nails you can make a scrap punk morningstar (with the Quik-Crete).
> 
> About 16 inches of scrap pipe is perfect though, cheap and totally disposable.


Go onto construction sites wearing a high-vis and just lift old discarded bent poles. They usually still have the concrete plug too. Talk about your scrap punk morningstar.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 30, 2022)

Animal Control Photo Op post FFA Fursuit Parade.




also, absolutely terrifying


----------



## Booqueefius_Titanus (Jul 30, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> Animal Control Photo Op post FFA Fursuit Parade.
> View attachment 3545766
> 
> also, absolutely terrifying
> View attachment 3545770


I see Jiggles (Jasonafex) and Kabs gladly made an appearance at this place unsurprisingly.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 30, 2022)

Booqueefius_Titanus said:


> I see Jiggles (Jasonafex) and Kabs gladly made an appearance at this place unsurprisingly.


honestly shocked by it to, figured he would have left her chained to the desk to keep producing art for him.


----------



## Lion (Jul 30, 2022)

crusader cat


----------



## WD-40 (Jul 30, 2022)

Whose the fatass behind Crusader Cat? Is it a fetish suit or something?


Also, lmao.


----------



## Booqueefius_Titanus (Jul 30, 2022)

I was scrolling through Twitter seeing everyone make connections with the ball pit and Dashcon. Maybe I'm dense, but I'm confused by FreeFurAll's joke with the ball pit:

"Look guys! It's a ball pit at a convention, just like Dashcon! Dashcon was so bad and the ball pit memes were so funny! Our convention is so bad and we have a ball pit... wait, what?"

Edit: Now that I thought about it, I suppose it was a publicity stunt to get people's attention and entice them to come to the con (though why you would want to go to a potential Dashcon 2.0 is beyond me unless if it's for the lulz).


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 30, 2022)

Booqueefius_Titanus said:


> I was scrolling through Twitter seeing everyone make connections with the ball pit and Dashcon. Maybe I'm dense, but I'm confused by FreeFurAll's joke with the ball pit:
> 
> "Look guys! It's a ball pit at a convention, just like Dashcon! Dashcon was so bad and the ball pit memes were so funny! Our convention is so bad and we have a ball pit... wait, what?"
> 
> Edit: Now that I thought about it, I suppose it was a publicity stunt to get people's attention and entice them to come to the con (though why you would want to go to a potential Dashcon 2.0 is beyond me unless if it's for the lulz).


People were calling them Dashcon 2.0 so they joked about having a ball pit to lean into it/poke fun at themselves. Like you said it's free advertising through comedy.


WD-40 said:


> Whose the fatass behind Crusader Cat? Is it a fetish suit or something?
> View attachment 3545884
> 
> Also, lmao.
> View attachment 3545883


The dog fursuiter between them is obscuring their face but it does look like a fatsuit.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Honestly, it's pretty impressive that we got a fursuit photo that has at least 4 lolcows that already have threads on here. I'll just link relevant KF threads for the lurkers:










In the order I posted these pictures: we have Crusader Cat, Diezel Raccoon, Jasonafex, and Foxler Nightfire. Am I missing any?

EDIT: Added some pictures


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jul 30, 2022)

FFA fursuit parade: Tweet | Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.




edit: Adding this video from the Furiety show:  Tweet | Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> FFA fursuit parade:
> View attachment 3545958


Not even one minute worth of fursuiters showed up to this, lmao.

For the sake of comparison, CCFC 2020 had a parade that lasted about 9 minutes, if this video someone uploaded to YouTube is anything to go by.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 30, 2022)

> edit: Adding this video from the Furiety show: Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 3545990



funny thing i noticed is the FFA merch still says Tulsa OK on it despite being in Glenpool (thats about 20 min away)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 30, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Honestly, it's pretty impressive that we got a fursuit photo that has at least 4 lolcows that already have threads on here. I'll just link relevant KF threads for the lurkers:
> 
> Crusader Cat
> Diezel Raccoon
> ...


It's even more impressive when you account for how small the con is.

Still, I'll give them credit for this: I did not expect it to happen at all. Most furcons implode in the planning phase, after all. Still one day to go, though. One more day for possible lulz.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's even more impressive when you account for how small the con is.
> 
> Still, I'll give them credit for this: I did not expect it to happen at all. Most furcons implode in the planning phase, after all. Still one day to go, though. One more day for possible lulz.


I'm sure if they got the space they initially wanted, they would have entirely sunk by now. where they are has to be thousands cheaper givin its not really "private" and they dont have to try and deal with hotel rooming too with quiet/party sections.

and i honestly don't expect any more luls, maybe 2Grif and his sobriety panel but that's even if it goes anyone in.

Edit to add arguably the best segment of Furiety hour
Source Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 30, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> Also, lmao.
> View attachment 3545883


Wasn't going to say anything until it popped up in the fursuit parade video.

That head is some straight up Texas Chainsaw Massacre shit. It's even more horrifying in motion.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 30, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Without any actual official headcount (which generally doesn't get announced until the con is over), I'm doubting they've broken 200 given there is video of what can charitably be described as the saddest late night "dance" I think I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering this is a first year, And that and most cons all peak on Saturday night They're probably going to have about 300ish people when all is said and done. It's not the worst thing considering this is a cons first year.

Honestly all things considered this isn't the worst fur con I've seen. It's mainly just a few lolcows but I don't expect any drama from these cows they've been milked too death.


----------



## ThrowAwayDogg (Jul 30, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Wasn't going to say anything until it popped up in the fursuit parade video.
> 
> That head is some straight up Texas Chainsaw Massacre shit. It's even more horrifying in motion.



It almost looks like a taxidermied dog head. Its too creepy.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 30, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Considering this is a first year, And that and most cons all peak on Saturday night They're probably going to have about 300ish people when all is said and done. It's not the worst thing considering this is a cons first year.
> 
> Honestly all things considered this isn't the worst fur con I've seen. It's mainly just a few lolcows but I don't expect any drama from these cows they've been milked too death.


Nothing I've seen thus far leads me to expect they'll hit 300 attendees.  Yes, Saturdays tend to be busier days with some people showing up just for the day, but most cons are also in major metropolitan areas.  This is in a suburb of the second largest city of a flyover state.  I can't see them picking up that many additional attendees today.

I do agree that there's really not going to be any drama from the con itself.  Aside from Diezel whining on Twitter about people trashing the con, everyone else is just doing their own thing.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 30, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Nothing I've seen thus far leads me to expect they'll hit 300 attendees.  Yes, Saturdays tend to be busier days with some people showing up just for the day, but most cons are also in major metropolitan areas.  This is in a suburb of the second largest city of a flyover state.  I can't see them picking up that many additional attendees today.
> 
> I do agree that there's really not going to be any drama from the con itself.  Aside from Diezel whining on Twitter about people trashing the con, everyone else is just doing their own thing.


That's about 300 people considering people you don't see like vendors, guys in the back and even people who just go and visit their cons for the day. A lot of Oklahoma furries have just visited for a day trip. It's not the worst mind you have over a decade+ worth on con experience and this con is comparable to the first year of furry siesta.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jul 30, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> edit: Adding this video from the Furiety show:  Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 3545990


Hey I recognize that guy! He's one of the hosts of the furry raiders podcast (raiders rambles on youtube and twitch i believe).


Spoiler: dump of pictures from the raiders telegram group

































"Ally Pup" is the fat lady with the hyper realistic dog mask. She frequents the raiders group chat









a pamphlet of the bill of rights lol



the man the myth the legend foxler

there were a few more fursuit pictures but nothing of interest, unless anyone wants to see the attendees' fursuits in closer detail


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Looks like now's a good time as any to bring out the bingo card I posted in this thread last week.


----------



## Booqueefius_Titanus (Jul 30, 2022)

I found this kid's experience at FreeFurAll and figured it'd be an interesting read. 

TL;DR: Kid and mother arrive at the con and it's borderline dead. Security was practically non-existent (except for some staff that held on to their backpacks to enter a game room), a Bearded Dragon had dangerously cold body temperature and there was some Lion King Trivia before mom and kid got too uncomfortable and left.

Tweet Archive/Story Archive


----------



## Toilet Duck (Jul 30, 2022)

Someone was nice enough to fur suit as @Null's Slobbermutt. (Maybe Slobbermutt's
mommy, Slobbermom.)


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 30, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> Someone was nice enough to fursuit as @Null's slobbermutt.
> View attachment 3546498


Fuck I didn't see that one first time through.

That's _uniquely terrifying._


----------



## D.Va (Jul 30, 2022)

The con looks boring and it’s because none of the frat boys are there. On the other hand, the frat boys aren’t there so the chances of monkeypox are near zero.

For some reason this is trending on my Twitter and it’s just the same few people tweeting endlessly about how much they hate it. A bunch of cows with a furry con burn notice have convened there and that’s pretty much it. It’s not like there’s been a cum pizza or chlorine gas incident (yet).

On the subject of dubious con charities, wasn’t the fucking tranch at TFF and some other con if they‘re so concerned about animal welfare


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Jul 30, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> Someone was nice enough to fur suit as @Null's slobbermutt. (Maybe slobbermutt's Mommy, Slobbermom.)
> View attachment 3546498


God I wish I had the talent to make ultra realistic uncanny valley fursuits. If I could take what that thing is putting out and bottle it I could corner the horror movie market in weeks.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 30, 2022)

D.Va said:


> The con looks boring and it’s because none of the frat boys are there. On the other hand, the frat boys aren’t there so the chances of monkeypox are near zero.
> 
> For some reason this is trending on my Twitter and it’s just the same few people tweeting endlessly about how much they hate it. A bunch of cows with a furry con burn notice have convened there and that’s pretty much it. It’s not like there’s been a cum pizza or chlorine gas incident (yet).
> 
> On the subject of dubious con charities, wasn’t the fucking tranch at TFF and some other con if they‘re so concerned about animal welfare


Everyone expected a dumpster fire, and we just ended up with a dumpster.

A quick browse around the Con space shows that
Source Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Jul 30, 2022)

Isn't Crusader Cat in the group pic?


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 30, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> Isn't Crusader Cat in the group pic?


Yes. The bowl cut is unmistakable.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 30, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Yes. The bowl cut is unmistakable.


i hear if you walk up to it and grab it, you can hear his cat screeching like a COD: Zombies Easter Egg


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 30, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> Everyone expected a dumpster fire, and we just ended up with a dumpster.


Yeah, not a lot of milk out of the con itself. But the screeching of people on twitter trying to make it sound like the second coming of Hitler is amusing.

And if the con _isn't_ an unmitigated disaster you can bet your ass the people running it will be trying again next year. And the screeching will happen all over again.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Jul 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, not a lot of milk out of the con itself.



No controversies, tranwrecks, or habbennings, and still more attendees than prettymuch any year of Rusfurence except for the few most recent, and no surprise pet leopards at FFA either. It's something.

Yes, someone brought a leopard to Rusfurence. A real leopard.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Jul 31, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> Animal Control Photo Op post FFA Fursuit Parade.
> View attachment 3545766
> 
> also, absolutely terrifying
> View attachment 3545770


>nazi furries don't exist
But I do tho. o/


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 31, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, not a lot of milk out of the con itself. But the screeching of people on twitter trying to make it sound like the second coming of Hitler is amusing.
> 
> And if the con _isn't_ an unmitigated disaster you can bet your ass the people running it will be trying again next year. And the screeching will happen all over again.


Honestly at this point negative attention is positive attention.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 31, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, not a lot of milk out of the con itself. But the screeching of people on twitter trying to make it sound like the second coming of Hitler is amusing.
> 
> And if the con _isn't_ an unmitigated disaster you can bet your ass the people running it will be trying again next year. And the screeching will happen all over again.


Of course the furries are going to screech. That’s all they’re good at these days.

Plus they always start shit and bootlick the shit of their own cons. Furries only perpetually destroy things they don’t like. They will lie and do everything to destroy everything.


----------



## Catboi (Jul 31, 2022)

I was hoping for some real drama, but the con seems like every other small first year con I've been too. Boring and just a glorified hangout spot.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 31, 2022)

Catboi said:


> I was hoping for some real drama, but the con seems like every other small first year con I've been too. Boring and just a glorified hangout spot.


So far honestly that's how a lot of successful cons start off.  A bunch of lowcow tier individuals make their own space because they get together pool money and have a space considering how this con has gone off without a hitch they could spin this as a successful fur con.


----------



## zRayden940 (Jul 31, 2022)

SO i just ran across a new Convention Called NomadiCon that's going to be in January  6-8, 2023 in Nashville, TN, but what really caught my eye was on the part of the site that where they list their transparency, they publicly posted their Ban list and Kero is on it Along with others

https://nomadiconvention.org/



			https://nomadiconvention.org/transparency/
		


BUT on their front page they have this Front and Center





This made me laugh


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 31, 2022)

zRayden940 said:


> SO i just ran across a new Convention Called NomadiCon that's going to be in January  6-8, 2023 in Nashville, TN, but what really caught my eye was on the part of the site that where they list their transparency, they publicly posted their Ban list and Kero is on it Along with others
> 
> https://nomadiconvention.org/
> 
> ...


YES. Oh this has me giddy. This will crash and burn, but until it does it's going to result in some delicious hypocrisy milk and outrage from other cows for being preemptively on this list.

Edit: Sparxx is on the list too. This will produce some milk the moment Sean finds out.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 31, 2022)

zRayden940 said:


> SO i just ran across a new Convention Called NomadiCon that's going to be in January  6-8, 2023 in Nashville, TN, but what really caught my eye was on the part of the site that where they list their transparency, they publicly posted their Ban list and Kero is on it Along with others
> 
> https://nomadiconvention.org/
> 
> ...


lol Sparx of all people got hit with a preemptive ban? it's like they just scoured the first page of this forum and slapped all the wackos on there.

They should probably be more specific with identities because there's a thousand 'Kero's out there.


----------



## zRayden940 (Jul 31, 2022)

D.Va said:


> lol Sparx of all people got hit with a preemptive ban? it's like they just scoured the first page of this forum and slapped all the wackos on there.
> 
> They should probably be more specific with identities because there's a thousand 'Kero's out there.


I agree about Kero, they should have been more specific


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 31, 2022)

Doing a repeated pass of the list [Archive] for names of interest on that list I recognize, so have my few that stood out, just as some choice picks:


KeroBlonde Foxy, DHC (Don't Hug Cacti)Foxler Nightfire / Foxler of Furry Fandom / starfoxacefoxToggle the Rat, SmoochthisPooch, Clunkymunk, Buck Daniel Riley, Exit MouseCrusader Cat / Brother Pawden / Conquista Gato / Accursed RatKhord Kitty / Khord / PianoKat / ThisIsGabeBVDGRRL, Sparx, BVDGRRLXXX, Sparx TraxxManedwolfy, Johnwolf
These are definitely known pedos, zoophiles, overt degenerates who cause trouble, and drama whores. It is an "An adults-only event designed to break the mold", which means they are likely fine with sex to some degree, but a few names on this list are only really problematic due to how much cumrot they got in their brains (example being Manedwolfy/Johnwolf). This made me wonder if this is a sort of return of the burned furs, but looking at the site [Archived], I found this:





Spoiler: Copy-paste of the text






> *"Adults only" but what does that mean?*
> We are an adults only event – but that doesn’t mean we’re all sex and lewd!
> 
> We wanted a space where adults can be adults, where they won’t have to deal with children running around screaming, or moderate panel language out of fear of somebody losing their minds over a swear word that their child heard.
> ...


----------



## NaziFuzz (Jul 31, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> View attachment 3548032


>sex positive, not sex focused.
So sex focused, got it.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 31, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Doing a repeated pass of the list [Archive] for names of interest on that list I recognize, so have my few that stood out, just as some choice picks:
> 
> 
> KeroBlonde Foxy, DHC (Don't Hug Cacti)Foxler Nightfire / Foxler of Furry Fandom / starfoxacefoxToggle the Rat, SmoochthisPooch, Clunkymunk, Buck Daniel Riley, Exit MouseCrusader Cat / Brother Pawden / Conquista Gato / Accursed RatKhord Kitty / Khord / PianoKat / ThisIsGabeBVDGRRL, Sparx, BVDGRRLXXX, Sparx TraxxManedwolfy, Johnwolf
> ...


Someone on their staff has to be a Farmer.


----------



## Digital Style (Jul 31, 2022)

zRayden940 said:


> SO i just ran across a new Convention Called NomadiCon that's going to be in January  6-8, 2023 in Nashville, TN, but what really caught my eye was on the part of the site that where they list their transparency, they publicly posted their Ban list and Kero is on it Along with others
> 
> https://nomadiconvention.org/
> 
> ...


Knowing furries this preemptive ban list will become abused soon enough.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 31, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Someone on their staff has to be a Farmer.


Not necessarily, it is possible, it is a pretty open secret that furries use us a way to filter out the exceptionally bad actors for them, helping them pick out those who are particularly bad and who they want nothing to do with.

While no furfag myself and while I shit on them constantly here on the farms, I actually don't have an issue with furries for just being furries, they tend to be exceptional in other ways worth ridicule that I prefer to focus on. As a hilarious result of my apathy towards the state of being a furry I got a few furry friends (heck, my SO is a furry despite me not being one). They know I am a Farmer, and they will regularly ask me to look up someone to see what dirt we got before they do business with them, or if they want to possibly ban them from a local meet. I get put onto some interesting threads or posts in general threads just by someone asking about some new furfag to their area.

We don't talk about it as much, because there's no milk to be had, but local fur meets are a practically monthly affair. They often provide the groundwork that builds up towards getting the staff, people, and money together to start a new con. From what I hear they are often invite only events, often made by making a ban list then inviting everyone in the area not on the list, or if they are posted "publicly" (read in some Facebook, Discord, or Telegram chat for local furfags) they will come with some pretty extensive ban lists. A lot of those lists are made by looking up the people in question and seeing if they got a thread.

To quote one furfag I know "If they got a post, they're on thin ice, but if they got a thread, just ban them now and unban them later if it turns out they aren't that bad when you get to reading it". They know we don't talk out of our ass. We collect receipts, as such we are one of the more trustworthy places to check someone's reputation and behaviour. I wouldn't be surprised that their "investigations" into "problematic individuals" starts with "Popping their name into the Farms search box". The way their form [Archive] words the qualifiers for "Evidence of misconduct" as "If there is a police report, registry entry, or *public thread* regarding this person", it makes me think they want people to think they are just talking Twitter threads, but they know they will get KF threads, and they fully expect them to be useful. They will deny this of course.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jul 31, 2022)

FFA dance party day 2: Tweet | Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Booqueefius_Titanus (Jul 31, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> FFA dance party day 2: Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 3548368


I guess on the bright side, no one has to worry about slipping on a used condom or worry about being smushed between two unwashed and crusty walking shag carpets.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 31, 2022)

zRayden940 said:


> SO i just ran across a new Convention Called NomadiCon that's going to be in January  6-8, 2023 in Nashville, TN, but what really caught my eye was on the part of the site that where they list their transparency, they publicly posted their Ban list and Kero is on it Along with others
> 
> https://nomadiconvention.org/
> 
> ...


Looking at this list, I'm noticing that there's two people who don't have complete bans and that has me wondering why.

EDIT to respond to Sparx being banned: Likely because of Sparxes entire "but what if I WANT to wear an anti-christ nun outfit to totally own my parents and only my parents?"  and the whole "I want to wear this hat, and specifically this hat to show off my love of leather and not a pup mask" bullshit that he's been pulling off lately.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 31, 2022)

Sparx’s ban is most likely pretending not to know his partner was a pedophile and that excuse only works on the naïvest people.

It’s a good façade for the second reason which is he brings no value to a convention and there’s another dozen laptop DJs in the line.


----------



## fleetus (Jul 31, 2022)

You dumb fucks must've forgotten about this [A]

This isn't Sparx's first run-in with the con, or it's organizers, so it would make sense they ended up on the list. Even just googling Sparx leads to...questionable results. Besides, after seeing how Sparx handled Corgi Events, it wouldn't surprise me to see them banned from many other cons. But you idiots already knew that.

Fuck around and find out, I guess.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 31, 2022)

zRayden940 said:


> SO i just ran across a new Convention Called NomadiCon that's going to be in January  6-8, 2023 in Nashville, TN, but what really caught my eye was on the part of the site that where they list their transparency, they publicly posted their Ban list and Kero is on it Along with others
> 
> https://nomadiconvention.org/
> 
> ...






Lmao they really did just grab the names off of random KF threads.

also they misspelled "Rooski", lol


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 31, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Lmao they really did just grab the names off of random KF threads.



there are honestly so many people they would need to ban its absurd to make this a public part of your website and processes for the con. 

what if they decided people who made pokemon porn are zoophiles and therefore banned? the google doc would probably break the 15gb limit google has in place 

what about creators who fell off and were forgotten about (Jasonafex as of writing this is not on there). what about niche interpersonal dramas and they wanna ban each other?


----------



## billydero (Jul 31, 2022)

Back on Free Fur All, for a moment….

BoozyBadger, of course, doesn’t like it because it’s for them evil nazi furries and he is (or at least LARPs as) someone on the far left. So of course he has to get his asspats by tweeting a totally sick burn:




So basically Boozy, a white guy, called a bunch of white furry guys honkies. Owned!

It’s also kind of weird to see him throughout the “man must smell bad“ bit because I’m sure if someone said something similar about Anthro con and how Furrys don’t take showers, he would just go into his “old hand from the fandom“ role and fursplain to you how unshowered furries is just an old wives tale


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 31, 2022)

Clawdad did a stream on Furry convention drama


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BjQUriyhYw


----------



## zRayden940 (Jul 31, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Clawdad did a stream on Furry convention drama
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BjQUriyhYw
> ...


what the fuck is that????  That's almost looks like the style of fursuit from the CSI episode "Fur and Loathing"


----------



## Thistle (Jul 31, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Clawdad did a stream on Furry convention drama
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BjQUriyhYw
> ...


Snippets pulled from Clawdad's stream





2Gryphon in the ball pit included.




Snake in the ball pit, sounds like something straight out of jackass.


----------



## easy (Jul 31, 2022)

ah what a bummer, from the way people were screaming about it online i assumed it was dashcon 2.0. i was expecting it to be a feature on the front page of the farms. ah well, just looks like a regular furry convention. 
but trees take time to give fruit; this year was a nothing, but it got talked about a lot, and because there was no wildly fucking weird incident like a cumpizza, next year it will be bigger. 

the larger it gets the more full of milk. it has all the makings of something really fucking schizo tier. i hope something goes horribly wrong once that happens. fingers crossed.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 31, 2022)

fleetus said:


> You dumb fucks must've forgotten about this [A]
> 
> This isn't Sparx's first run-in with the con, or it's organizers, so it would make sense they ended up on the list. Even just googling Sparx leads to...questionable results. Besides, after seeing how Sparx handled Corgi Events, it wouldn't surprise me to see them banned from many other cons. But you idiots already knew that.
> 
> Fuck around and find out, I guess.


Except, you dumb fuck, even since the Corgi Events drama Sparx has been DJing and attending cons. He's pretty vocal in the con circuit. Constantly talking about how cons are a safe place for troons and shit. He's got a sense of entitlement about going to cons. Which is where the milk comes from.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Jul 31, 2022)

easy said:


> ah what a bummer, from the way people were screaming about it online i assumed it was dashcon 2.0. i was expecting it to be a feature on the front page of the farms. ah well, just looks like a regular furry convention.
> but trees take time to give fruit; this year was a nothing, but it got talked about a lot, and because there was no wildly fucking weird incident like a cumpizza, next year it will be bigger.
> 
> the larger it gets the more full of milk. it has all the makings of something really fucking schizo tier. i hope something goes horribly wrong once that happens. fingers crossed.



with Jigglebones and his Money Machine as GOH at FFA23? I'd fucking hope. If the con is going to keep going i just hope more is well documented as all we really got on info was snippets of things. maybe a few autistic moments and a con with less life then a funeral, but really not much came from it other then screeching and coping on the bird app.

Edit: GOH Announcement video

source Archive


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 31, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> with Jigglebones and his Money Machine as GOH at FFA23? I'd fucking hope. If the con is going to keep going i just hope more is well documented as all we really got on info was snippets of things. maybe a few autistic moments and a con with less life then a funeral, but really not much came from it other then screeching and coping on the bird app.


Anyone with half a brain knew the milk was bird app, not the con itself.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Jul 31, 2022)

billydero said:


> Back on Free Fur All, for a moment….
> 
> BoozyBadger, of course, doesn’t like it because it’s for them evil nazi furries and he is (or at least LARPs as) someone on the far left. So of course he has to get his asspats by tweeting a totally sick burn:
> 
> ...



Oh, that guy again...

How does Mr. Tabler not have his own thread here yet?


----------



## Lion (Jul 31, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> with Jigglebones and his Money Machine as GOH at FFA23? I'd fucking hope. If the con is going to keep going i just hope more is well documented as all we really got on info was snippets of things. maybe a few autistic moments and a con with less life then a funeral, but really not much came from it other then screeching and coping on the bird app.
> 
> Edit: GOH Announcement video
> 
> source Archive


i’m surprised how normal kate looks. i guess being hidden away did her some good.


----------



## WD-40 (Jul 31, 2022)

https://twitter.com/awooassociation/status/1553915326588485634?s=21&t=d9o0wJu5oEW12bujLqI2eQ
		

Archive
FreeFurAll has announced that they will be returning in 2023. They had 207 attendees and raised $8,000 for the charity.






Edit: to not double post, they also had an inflatables panel.


			https://twitter.com/gwylithen/status/1553853495773741058?s=21&t=d9o0wJu5oEW12bujLqI2eQ
		



			https://archive.ph/5H7kp


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 31, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Someone on their staff has to be a Farmer.


Why isn't pamperchu or other lowcows on the list. 


Spoonomancer said:


> Looking at this list, I'm noticing that there's two people who don't have complete bans and that has me wondering why.
> 
> EDIT to respond to Sparx being banned: Likely because of Sparxes entire "but what if I WANT to wear an anti-christ nun outfit to totally own my parents and only my parents?"  and the whole "I want to wear this hat, and specifically this hat to show off my love of leather and not a pup mask" bullshit that he's been pulling off lately.


Sparxx got themselves banned because they cause a lot of online drama with furries I wouldn't be surprised if grey or some of the leftist popufur get the boot next.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 31, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> https://twitter.com/awooassociation/status/1553915326588485634?s=21&t=d9o0wJu5oEW12bujLqI2eQ
> 
> 
> Archive
> ...


I will give them this: assuming they're not lying about the charity amount (and the money actually gets to the charity), it's actually sort of impressive to have 200 people show up and still get 8K for charity.

For the sake of comparison, CCFC 2020 had about 400 attendees, yet only raised somewhere between $4000-5000 (allegedly, because the money wasn't donated and we never got an exact count).


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jul 31, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I will give them this: assuming they're not lying about the charity amount (and the money actually gets to the charity), it's actually sort of impressive to have 200 people show up and still get 8K for charity.
> 
> For the sake of comparison, CCFC 2020 had about 400 attendees, yet only raised somewhere between $4000-5000 (allegedly, because the money wasn't donated and we never got an exact count).


I mean to give credit where credit is due it seems like it won't be financial issues fucking this con over. From what it looks like there is a pool of invested furries that want a con to succeed and have enough pull to make it succeed. 



Thistle said:


> Snippets pulled from Clawdad's stream
> 
> View attachment 3549750
> 
> ...


This con will be known for the snep in the ball pit. honestly this con had more fun then the lefty cons.


----------



## who dare wins? (Jul 31, 2022)

billydero said:


> Back on Free Fur All, for a moment….
> 
> BoozyBadger, of course, doesn’t like it because it’s for them evil nazi furries and he is (or at least LARPs as) someone on the far left. So of course he has to get his asspats by tweeting a totally sick burn:
> 
> ...


Boozy is a fat fucking kike. I literally have seen him on stream and he is obese, kinda reminds me of what boogie looks like but sort of less obese but still has a similar beard. More like "average amerifat" weight. Him talking about how it "smells" is fucking nothing compared to whatever fucking chemical injected shit he eats on a daily basis. 

Loose some weight Boozy, maybe I might take you seriously. Also do criminal law you tard, then you might have more of an opinion about issues regarding the constitution too.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 1, 2022)

Even with how lolcow-ish these people are and how infamous their reputation is online, nazifur's or alt-furries (there's an important distinction here, I think? I'm too autistic to want to hang around both and get proof) probably tend to keep their beliefs hidden to the point that the average local person would think that some of these people who went to FFA are furries unless one was like, actual friends with these people, probably. (I am being optimistic here, PLEASE don't prove me wrong or else I will laugh at these lolcows)


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> Oh, that guy again...
> 
> How does Mr. Tabler not have his own thread here yet?


Because he's a mediocre, middle-aged, white guy who really only posts stupid jokes on Twitter 24/7 and the thread would end up DOA upon leaving PG?

There's not enough milk there for the effort of putting together an OP for him.  The biggest lolcow thing he's done (aside from getting involved with furries) was when he got his now defunct blog sponsored by a company created by a pedophile who was best buds with a dog raping pedophile.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 1, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Because he's a mediocre, middle-aged, white guy who really only posts stupid jokes on Twitter 24/7 and the thread would end up DOA upon leaving PG?
> 
> There's not enough milk there for the effort of putting together an OP for him.  The biggest lolcow thing he's done (aside from getting involved with furries) was when he got his now defunct blog sponsored by a company created by a pedophile who was best buds with a dog raping pedophile.


Exactly. Boozy is just too one-note and wishy-washy to be a good lolcow, his thread would just be salty alogs. Maybe if he ends up escalating and going off the deep end defending some kiddy-diddler/dogfucker we'll have enough material for a good thread on him, even if just for archival purposes. As he is, he's just an orbiter to actual productive lolcows.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2022)

zRayden940 said:


> what the fuck is that????  That's almost looks like the style of fursuit from the CSI episode "Fur and Loathing"


I'm pretty sure it's one of those shitty halloween suits that are known for having toxic fumes coming off the plastic.


Spoiler


----------



## Toilet Duck (Aug 1, 2022)

To everyone involved with information collection over the weekend, Thank you. We all get to laugh because of your hard work and time.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Aug 1, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> To everyone involved with information collection over the weekend, Thank you. We all get to laugh because of your hard work and time.


While the 'con itself wasn't as lulzy (moreso cringe from how large the dance floor was and how little actual dancers there were for example), the twitter fags certainly overhyped how disastrous it was gonna be.


----------



## ThrowAwayDogg (Aug 1, 2022)

I hope next year brings some actual juicy drama. Aside from diezal whining about not being able to carry muh guns and some suits looking crusty, nothing much exciting happened. Maybe with more people will come more lolcows who will butt heads. 

Felt bad for the reptiles there though, that poor tortoise. wtf ya gotta do to get him to have such an awful looking shell?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Aug 1, 2022)

If any one knows of any furries who lost their shit over this con on Twitter, grab a highlight reel, I was about to do the same, as I was mostly watching it from a situation where I couldn't archive or take captures at the time and didn't think about it later, and my choice picks got taken down or the accounts have gone private.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 1, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Even with how lolcow-ish these people are and how infamous their reputation is online, nazifur's or alt-furries (there's an important distinction here, I think? I'm too autistic to want to hang around both and get proof) probably tend to keep their beliefs hidden to the point that the average local person would think that some of these people who went to FFA are furries unless one was like, actual friends with these people, probably. (I am being optimistic here, PLEASE don't prove me wrong or else I will laugh at these lolcows)


Most of the Nazi furries are under such a microscope that they're were able to find out about anything milk worthy from them just from leftist discords and telegram groups alone. For the most part outside the big obvious like Foxler/Khord Kitty/JasonFX most of the Nazi spergs are pretty mild in tier of lowcow nonsense.

Len Gilbert despite defending some zoofurs early on has basically done nothing really lowcowish minus a very golden fanfic involving Nazis and furries.

Some of the others have dropped out of the scene compared to 2018.





AngryTreeRat said:


> If any one knows of any furries who lost their shit over this con on Twitter, grab a highlight reel, I was about to do the same, as I was mostly watching it from a situation where I couldn't archive or take captures at the time and didn't think about it later, and my choice picks got taken down or the accounts have gone private.


Honestly because this con has raised enough for a sequel I fully expect this con to end up creating more salt as it grows. As for now I think the lack of salt is due to the fact that because furries can't stop the con they're actively trying to surpress the "Nazi con". IE by not talking about it and trying to go on other lowcow stuff.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 1, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> Boozy is a fat fucking kike. I literally have seen him on stream and he is obese, kinda reminds me of what boogie looks like but sort of less obese but still has a similar beard. More like "average amerifat" weight. Him talking about how it "smells" is fucking nothing compared to whatever fucking chemical injected shit he eats on a daily basis.
> 
> Loose some weight Boozy, maybe I might take you seriously. Also do criminal law you tard, then you might have more of an opinion about issues regarding the constitution too.


Has he lost weight? The one time I saw a pic he was _big._


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 1, 2022)

I had hoped that Freefurall would go somewhat smoothly just to see the salt on Twitter. My expectations were more than met.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 1, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Has he lost weight? The one time I saw a pic he was _big._


He said something about losing weight, but he is still fucking huge. 

Oink oink mother fucker, your a bigger pig than Ukrainians and the fucking feds you hate for "removing body rights" you trade


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Aug 1, 2022)

So I just heard of the Nazi Furry con thing, can't really find much info on it on the web outside of some videos here and there like deadwingdork's, but it sounds hilarious and I don't want to go through 100+ pages so can someone give me a tl;dr?


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Aug 1, 2022)

No joke, I would like to go to next year's FFA. Anyway I'm glad everyone enjoyed it this year.


----------



## Fat_Bastard_inc (Aug 1, 2022)

White Pride Worldwide said:


> So I just heard of the Nazi Furry con thing, can't really find much info on it on the web outside of some videos here and there like deadwingdork's, but it sounds hilarious and I don't want to go through 100+ pages so can someone give me a tl;dr


Con got super hyped up by both parties (those who wanted to see it go to hell, and the attendees) and expected it to be good lolcow content with Animal Controls faves being there.


Con starts and its boring, sad, and the most interesting cow was the charity. Bird App was fucking exploding sucking the tits of the con dry as they tried to call it a dumpster fire while the people there just kept fucking with them. 

Con was successful (since the venue was cheap so breaking even could have been done with first day attendance) and FFA23 was announced with Jasonafex and Kabier announced as GOH.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 1, 2022)

Fat_Bastard_inc said:


> Con got super hyped up by both parties (those who wanted to see it go to hell, and the attendees) and expected it to be good lolcow content with Animal Controls faves being there.
> 
> 
> Con starts and its boring, sad, and the most interesting cow was the charity. Bird App was fucking exploding sucking the tits of the con dry as they tried to call it a dumpster fire while the people there just kept fucking with them.
> ...


I got about 80% of my expectations fulfilled here. The con ran as smoothly as a first-time small-time local con could, the salt on twitter was completely out of any proportion, and we got some sad photos and videos to laugh at (and really, the empty rooms are kind of a given, it's not like they could shrink the venue). The last 20% I'm missing is just because I was hoping for a little lolcow behavior, a little drama to spice up the con itself. But I can live without it.

Looking forward to the spergery for next year's con. 2 the Gryphon is kind of an old hat and a relatively "safe" pick since he's old enough to have some common sense in that bald head of his. Kabier and Jasonafex as guests of honor for next year, though? Now _that _has some good potential for milk.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 1, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I got about 80% of my expectations fulfilled here. The con ran as smoothly as a first-time small-time local con could, the salt on twitter was completely out of any proportion, and we got some sad photos and videos to laugh at (and really, the empty rooms are kind of a given, it's not like they could shrink the venue). The last 20% I'm missing is just because I was hoping for a little lolcow behavior, a little drama to spice up the con itself. But I can live without it.
> 
> Looking forward to the spergery for next year's con. 2 the Gryphon is kind of an old hat and a relatively "safe" pick since he's old enough to have some common sense in that bald head of his. Kabier and Jasonafex as guests of honor for next year, though? Now _that _has some good potential for milk.


It is sad, however, there is other more lulzy cons/behaviour that I am expecting to occur in the next few years. Next year is shaping up well with jason and kabier being GOH there, there will likely be more people. As such the chances of this behaviour exponentially increase. I was always however, awaiting the harvest howl moonfest whatever the fuck. I don't think it has been too well documented enough but below is some a-log/sperging or whatever about that convention: 

Two of the original members of the admin of the con (nazfk and pibbleking) got absolutely assraped and chased out of the con for their disgusting behaviour. Naz for fucking trannies raw dog and trying to rape both men and women and pibble being the usual nigger and driving while high on acid on many occasions
the con is based at Camp Ramblewood, which looks excessively large and as such I am expecting high costs because the camp is likely expecting their cabins to be fully booked out and have possible overflow needing tents for the convention 
The entire thing, considering that Chise, S0LARDOG and others constantly talk about "taking down nazifurs" and "rising nazi issues" in America, holding a convention in a park full of brown people only and leftists as well is only expected to go one way and one way only if you are feeling so threatened. It is literally Utoya island massacre 2.0 for anyone who realises this is a major fucking security risk because of no fences and the campgrounds are noted for not being too well maintained (which means they likely got this on the cheap)
they keep trying to hold off on it thanks to chose sperging about COVID. it is currently 3 years overdue at this point and likely might not even happen and just be a money laundering scheme 
if it does go ahead, considering it is in the woods, it will likely be trased and covered in cum and monkeypox ridden condoms. The environment and whatever nearby local residents will likely complain about it

The entire thing is a mess still, but it is likely to never go ahead due to "covid concerns" and as such can remain a massive money laundering operation to get cash from the merch they always advertise and sell.



Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3553415
> No joke, I would like to go to next year's FFA. Anyway I'm glad everyone enjoyed it this year.


whoever that bald motherfucker is, I applaud him for going out with just his face. However seeing both diesel and foxler together without the two of them doing some dumb shit is honestly a bit surprising. However the whole thing seems meh, even from the vibe of the photo.


----------



## WD-40 (Aug 2, 2022)

While we were all distracted by FreeFurAll over the weekend, Chicago's Child Age Play Convention, or CAPCon, took place. And while furry twitter was hyping up FFA as a superspreader event, CAPCon may be the site of an actual COVID outbreak. At least 8 attendees have claimed to test positive for COVID immediately after the con ended, which is unbelievable when the con had a vaccine policy so attendees could feel safe playing with other peoples' used diapers and other """sanitary""" activities.


Spoiler: Krib's diaper pail  filling  donation party







Your browser is not able to display this video.






The list of ill attendees, as of August 1st, are:

@ramalion
@Mischief_Maison's roommate
@Diaper_Shepherd
@CrinklyFoxo
@TexasPaddedButt
@LilJazzieBaby
@Jamie_ABDL33
@BigBabyHusky


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 2, 2022)

Now that the Free Fur All spergery has finally died down a bit, some minor news happened earlier today.

Remember Fur the 'More that took place in Arlington, VA? They had their first in-person con this year since 2020, and to save you a lot of trouble, it was an absolute shitshow.

But just when you think the bad news was over, it isn't.  Because, you see, this year the con board insisted on being more woke than prior years, and rather than go with the tried and true Frisky's Wildlife Sanctuary or the ALS Association as they had in the past, they chose Casa Ruby. Here's their blog post on the decision (now deleted):

Their website still lists Casa Ruby as their charity of choice for 2022:

Archive

Why is this significant? Fur the 'More proudly shared that they donated over $5600 to Casa Ruby at the end of their convention.

Archive

And now we get to the real kicker. Last month, _The Washington Post_ published a bombshell report on Casa Ruby, which alleges that the charity misappropriated funds, didn't pay staffers that were owed pay, and that the charity quietly closed their operations.

Now the DC Government is launching an investigation on Casa Ruby's founder, Ruby Corado, and the Attorney General is moving to freeze Casa Ruby's accounts, as they claim that Corado took the money and fled the country, to her home country of El Salvador.

You can read more about it in the following:
DCist Article/Archive
WJLA Article/Archive

This is embarrassing for Fur the 'More on so many levels. Bear in mind, prior to this, the convention had no issues with their charities, and both Frisky's and the ALS Association are well-established charity causes. But because of perceived "trans-specific hate" that they won't elaborate further on, they went with this charity that even last year showed signs of not being very legitimate. The decision was made to switch to Casa Ruby as the charity of choice for 2022 without even a hint of research prior to show that the money donated will go to people who need it most. Or will do some good at all.

It's quite likely that the $5600 the con raised is helping Ruby Corado enjoy a nice vacation in El Salvador until she gets extradited, or until the funds stop flowing. Oh well, go woke, go broke.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 2, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> While we were all distracted by FreeFurAll over the weekend, Chicago's Child Age Play Convention, or CAPCon, took place. And while furry twitter was hyping up FFA as a superspreader event, CAPCon may be the site of an actual COVID outbreak. At least 8 attendees have claimed to test positive for COVID immediately after the con ended, which is unbelievable when the con had a vaccine policy so attendees could feel safe playing with other peoples' used diapers and other """sanitary""" activities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Krib's diaper pail  filling  donation party
> ...


Fucking hell, Ramalion's still at it? Dude was a convention worker back in the 2000s.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 2, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Fucking hell, Ramalion's still at it? Dude was a convention worker back in the 2000s.


Rama Lion is MFF's former con chair, which explains how after he got involved, suddenly a bunch of ABDL merchandise was sold there.


----------



## The Big O (Aug 2, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> While we were all distracted by FreeFurAll over the weekend, Chicago's Child Age Play Convention, or CAPCon, took place. And while furry twitter was hyping up FFA as a superspreader event, CAPCon may be the site of an actual COVID outbreak. At least 8 attendees have claimed to test positive for COVID immediately after the con ended, which is unbelievable when the con had a vaccine policy so attendees could feel safe playing with other peoples' used diapers and other """sanitary""" activities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Krib's diaper pail  filling  donation party
> ...


Hah, I posted about CAPcon in the Financial Fuck-ups thread but I wasn't aware these dopes were catching coof. Then again, it shouldn't surprise me. Moreover, I will get one hell of a laugh if someone winds up catching *monkeypox *following this event. Diapers seem like a rather potent disease vector for such an outbreak, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Catboi (Aug 2, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Hah, I posted about CAPcon in the Financial Fuck-ups thread but I wasn't aware these dopes were catching coof. Then again, it shouldn't surprise me. Moreover, I will get one hell of a laugh if someone winds up catching *monkeypox *following this event. Diapers seem like a rather potent disease vector for such an outbreak, wouldn't you say?


Anime North had a big monkeypox outbreak, so 100% filthy diaper con is having it if the weebs caught it.


----------



## ZapThePickle (Aug 2, 2022)

Guess the new outrage is Sky Cabbit is attending Megaplex this weekend, so the furries are whipped up into a tism since they are apparently a groomer Here is the "proof/call out"


The bird app is already calling for Megaplex to ban them, but as far as I can see, no fucks are given .Wonder if it will turn into a vigilante slap fest, or if Cabbit will be bullied out of showing


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 2, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> While we were all distracted by FreeFurAll over the weekend, Chicago's Child Age Play Convention, or CAPCon, took place. And while furry twitter was hyping up FFA as a superspreader event, CAPCon may be the site of an actual COVID outbreak. At least 8 attendees have claimed to test positive for COVID immediately after the con ended, which is unbelievable when the con had a vaccine policy so attendees could feel safe playing with other peoples' used diapers and other """sanitary""" activities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Krib's diaper pail  filling  donation party
> ...


I swear it's almost like the vaccines have proven to be ineffective at stopping covid and that actually engaging in sexual orgies is probably a issue.


----------



## Catboi (Aug 2, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I swear it's almost like the vaccines have proven to be ineffective at stopping covid and that actually engaging in sexual orgies is probably a issue.


They weren't ever really meant to stop it, they just kick in your immune system response. So if you get it your body fights it like a week earlier. I personally can't wait for the hyperAIDS that will come from people assuming all these vaccines make them invincible during orgies.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 2, 2022)

Catboi said:


> They weren't ever really meant to stop it, they just kick in your immune system response. So if you get it your body fights it like a week earlier. I personally can't wait for the hyperAIDS that will come from people assuming all these vaccines make them invincible during orgies.


I mean it will be funny seeing the Uber vaccine people get Uber aids While all the unjabbers somehow survive the mega apocalypse of disease.


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 2, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> It is sad, however, there is other more lulzy cons/behaviour that I am expecting to occur in the next few years. Next year is shaping up well with jason and kabier being GOH there, there will likely be more people. As such the chances of this behaviour exponentially increase. I was always however, awaiting the harvest howl moonfest whatever the fuck. I don't think it has been too well documented enough but below is some a-log/sperging or whatever about that convention:
> 
> Two of the original members of the admin of the con (nazfk and pibbleking) got absolutely assraped and chased out of the con for their disgusting behaviour. Naz for fucking trannies raw dog and trying to rape both men and women and pibble being the usual nigger and driving while high on acid on many occasions
> the con is based at Camp Ramblewood, which looks excessively large and as such I am expecting high costs because the camp is likely expecting their cabins to be fully booked out and have possible overflow needing tents for the convention
> ...


Ramblewood is used to hosting weird, niche events. I believe they've had some kind of pagan gathering and also a BDSM camping event, or something.

Honestly, I'd rather see HMHF take the time to get their shit together, rather than go off half-cocked. Yes, the pandemic is a thing and them using it as an excuse to press pause is hollow. But if they want to use that as their shield instead of "We don't have experience and don't know what we're doing, and we're afraid to actually consult with the white furries who would actually be able to advise us." then more power to them. But their lack of experience is what's really holding them back, and likely their hesitance to consult with experienced folks.

I'd like to see them actually get the event off the ground in a good way, so that we can have REAL dish to work from. I'd like to be able to anticipate all of the good drama that one could expect from a 3-day, furry BIPOC Pennsic, complete with "FUCK YOU FOR TELLING ME TO WEAR CLOTHES!" and other associated dramas.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 2, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Ramblewood is used to hosting weird, niche events. I believe they've had some kind of pagan gathering and also a BDSM camping event, or something.
> 
> Honestly, I'd rather see HMHF take the time to get their shit together, rather than go off half-cocked. Yes, the pandemic is a thing and them using it as an excuse to press pause is hollow. But if they want to use that as their shield instead of "We don't have experience and don't know what we're doing, and we're afraid to actually consult with the white furries who would actually be able to advise us." then more power to them. But their lack of experience is what's really holding them back, and likely their hesitance to consult with experienced folks.
> 
> I'd like to see them actually get the event off the ground in a good way, so that we can have REAL dish to work from. I'd like to be able to anticipate all of the good drama that one could expect from a 3-day, furry BIPOC Pennsic, complete with "FUCK YOU FOR TELLING ME TO WEAR CLOTHES!" and other associated dramas.


IMO the best con stories are the last second/weekend of collapses like Antheria, that notorious pony con in Vegas, even Dashcon (sorta). It tends to create a feedback loop of disgruntled attendees, desperate con management and a pissed off venue.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 2, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Now that the Free Fur All spergery has finally died down a bit, some minor news happened earlier today.
> 
> Remember Fur the 'More that took place in Arlington, VA? They had their first in-person con this year since 2020, and to save you a lot of trouble, it was an absolute shitshow.
> 
> ...


UPDATE: MidAnthro Association (Fur the 'More's parent organization) issued a statement on Casa Ruby:


Archive


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 2, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Ramblewood is used to hosting weird, niche events. I believe they've had some kind of pagan gathering and also a BDSM camping event, or something.
> 
> Honestly, I'd rather see HMHF take the time to get their shit together, rather than go off half-cocked. Yes, the pandemic is a thing and them using it as an excuse to press pause is hollow. But if they want to use that as their shield instead of "We don't have experience and don't know what we're doing, and we're afraid to actually consult with the white furries who would actually be able to advise us." then more power to them. But their lack of experience is what's really holding them back, and likely their hesitance to consult with experienced folks.
> 
> I'd like to see them actually get the event off the ground in a good way, so that we can have REAL dish to work from. I'd like to be able to anticipate all of the good drama that one could expect from a 3-day, furry BIPOC Pennsic, complete with "FUCK YOU FOR TELLING ME TO WEAR CLOTHES!" and other associated dramas.


Would be funny as fuck, the only issue I can think of is that it generally would not look to be it would have good security in the slightest whatsoever (due to inexperience) and that alone would probably lead to things like fuckloads of stuff being stolen or entire cabins or tents upturned. Police would get involved from there. 

That and whatever would happen there would be some real kumbayah branch dividian jones town stuff, since it is generally isolated and far away from most places, some insane shit is definitely going to occur over there. 

My only real concern is security, mainly because it would lead to a lot of illegal shit happening because they would probably have "limited police involvement" and would lead to a fucking shitfest of hooliganism and tomfoolery. That and whenever I think about it, I feel someone would probably try and do the next FBI-sponsored mass shooting of some sort. Or some /pol/ sperg takes advantage of  it. Soft target fucking all over, it really is not full proof to this considering many of the con organisers always complain about conservatives and "neo nazis" using violence and "trans people being genocided" yada yada ya. 



Mikoyan said:


> IMO the best con stories are the last second/weekend of collapses like Antheria, that notorious pony con in Vegas, even Dashcon (sorta). It tends to create a feedback loop of disgruntled attendees, desperate con management and a pissed off venue.


It would genuinely be fucking funny seeing the con fall apart real time, considering it is far away from many places, it would be a pot for disaster. 3-day black people only orgy turned 3-day bureaucratic hell because of last-minute changes,


----------



## Instant_Pot_User (Aug 2, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> UPDATE: MidAnthro Association (Fur the 'More's parent organization) issued a statement on Casa Ruby:
> View attachment 3556060
> Archive


TL;DR we dindu nuffin; but we did send the money to the organization currently under investigation for financial fuckery :^)


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Aug 2, 2022)

More pics from FFA brought to us by the furry raiders (go to the tweet, i don't feel like pasting every picture)
https://twitter.com/furry_raiders/status/1554615358304165888?s=12&t=IU9B7wDrGLqb2GI_FFE2iA



This is my favorite picture ever



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mildly interesting tweet from Jasonafex regarding FFA 2023's VIP registration
https://twitter.com/jasonafexfa/status/1554518061746737153?s=12&t=IU9B7wDrGLqb2GI_FFE2iA


----------



## Lion (Aug 2, 2022)

for $450 you can have dinner with jason and his child bride featuring a washed out drunk.
some random merch that's probably cheap to purchase.


for a second year that's pretty expensive compared to larger cons who's super high tiers are usually around $200+ with the exception of anthrocon of having the one at $1,000.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 2, 2022)

Lion said:


> for $450 you can have dinner with jason and his child bride featuring a washed out drunk.
> some random merch that's probably cheap to purchase.
> View attachment 3557480
> 
> for a second year that's pretty expensive compared to larger cons who's super high tiers are usually around $200+ with the exception of anthrocon of having the one at $1,000.


As with everything in the furry scene, something is only too expensive if nobody buys it. The amount of disposable income people are willing to throw around is higher than in almost any other fandom.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 2, 2022)

Instant_Pot_User said:


> TL;DR we dindu nuffin; but we did send the money to the organization currently under investigation for financial fuckery :^)


If DC Furs weren't so arrogant and high on wokeness, whippits, and vanity, they would've taken this moment to reflect on just how bad FtM 2022 went, and how finding out that their charity of choice was a scam would be the rotten cherry on top of a shit sundae of a weekend. It would give them the moment of humility to realize they fell short of what their attendees expected out of this event, and take what they learned to do better in 2023.

MidAnthro, on the other hand, has been totally obsessed with wokeness and constant virtue signaling for the current thing. They'll very likely learn nothing from this and double down next year as they announce their new charity... Casa Ruby :^)


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 2, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Ramblewood is used to hosting weird, niche events. I believe they've had some kind of pagan gathering and also a BDSM camping event, or something.


somebody once told me that they witnessed someone have a chunk carved off them & cooked at Ramblewood, which lead to a ban of such acts at the event


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Aug 3, 2022)

Lion said:


> for $450 you can have dinner with jason and his child bride featuring a washed out drunk.
> some random merch that's probably cheap to purchase.
> View attachment 3557480
> 
> for a second year that's pretty expensive compared to larger cons who's super high tiers are usually around $200+ with the exception of anthrocon of having the one at $1,000.


A 500% increase in VIP ticket price was not on my bingo card (I thought I recalled seeing VIP tix this year were $90).  Pretty daring risk on FFA's part that ended up paying off.  Color me impressed.  Assuming they capped VIP tickets at 30-50, they got themselves $13.5k-$22.5k in operating capital before they packed up and left their con space.

Well played, FFA.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Aug 3, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> [snip]


yo when the fuck did foxler get out of prison? wasn't he booked for grooming a teenage girl or some shit?


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 3, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> which lead to a ban of such acts at the event


Ah, of course


----------



## WD-40 (Aug 3, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> While we were all distracted by FreeFurAll over the weekend, Chicago's Child Age Play Convention, or CAPCon, took place. And while furry twitter was hyping up FFA as a superspreader event, CAPCon may be the site of an actual COVID outbreak. At least 8 attendees have claimed to test positive for COVID immediately after the con ended, which is unbelievable when the con had a vaccine policy so attendees could feel safe playing with other peoples' used diapers and other """sanitary""" activities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Krib's diaper pail  filling  donation party
> ...


As of August 3rd, 21 more attendees have tested positive for COVID, totaling 29 ill attendees.


Spoiler: The 21




@JuiceBox_Art
@FionnaMomma
@Rollarwolfcub
@pinkabdl
@ABDLBoyBenny
@LittleLiam117
@onthedljoke
@gambit_raven_ad
@MaxyTheLittle
@SincerelyRipley
@Fitdiaperlover
@diaperedsag1994
@waddlemaple
@DjNapalot
@bRobby123
@TheSmolEclipse
@Epiphany_dreams
@ShoogyOhmai
Another of @Mischief_Maison's roommates
@CBuwwito
@Kit_Kiama


----------



## D.Va (Aug 3, 2022)

rookie numbers, bud. now let’s see the monkeypox


----------



## Digital Style (Aug 4, 2022)

What gets me about Harvest Moon Howl Fest is that they're not that far from Cecil County, MD...which has the highest KKK activity in the state. Slight PL, have a friend who lives up that way and they tell me they've seen them meet and the compound as well. Wtg Chise! Its like you didn't even bother to do your research or reach out to the furry group for MD and ask for help with this. 

O/U 5.5 lynchings will occur that weekend.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 4, 2022)

Speaking of Monkeypox, Furrydelphia has decided that in the interest of their audience of furry coomer faggots, they posted an FAQ about monkeypox to inform everyone and nudge them to yet again go get jabbed, this time for a disease that can easily be prevented by simply not being a rampant cum-guzzling degenerate.

Mark my words, it's only a matter of time before they require you show your monkeypox jab card to get in too. And don't forget your boosters!


----------



## Catboi (Aug 4, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Speaking of Monkeypox, Furrydelphia has decided that in the interest of their audience of furry coomer faggots, they posted an FAQ about monkeypox to inform everyone and nudge them to yet again go get jabbed, this time for a disease that can easily be prevented by simply not being a rampant cum-guzzling degenerate.
> 
> Mark my words, it's only a matter of time before they require you show your monkeypox jab card to get in too. And don't forget your boosters!


My monkeypox jab card is my birth certificate showing I'm biologically female


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 5, 2022)

Furrydelphia's con schedule just went live, and furries are bitching about it.

Among the highlights, they have an abortion panel:




I just can't take these double-standard jackasses seriously, lmao.


----------



## kittyfucker (Aug 5, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Among the highlights, they have an abortion panel:


There will never be a non-political, 80% less degenerate furry convention ever again, will there? If this shit happened 15 years ago...


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 5, 2022)

Any other panels they're griping about?

And no, I'm not sure it'll ever go back to people trying to have fun, even degenerate fun.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 5, 2022)

> abortion panel


sir this is a gay sex convention


----------



## McSneaks (Aug 5, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Furrydelphia's con schedule just went live, and furries are bitching about it.
> 
> Among the highlights, they have an abortion panel:
> View attachment 3568001View attachment 3568000
> I just can't take these double-standard jackasses seriously, lmao.


I don't think there's possibly a more hilarious situation to imagine then a bunch of disgusting men (I use it loosely) dressed up like gay foxes sitting in a room  discussing the merits of killing babies.

Imagine going to 1997 and telling someone that's happening lol


----------



## NaziFuzz (Aug 5, 2022)

D.Va said:


> sir this is a gay sex convention


You know how much faggots actually hate Women? The entire point of them being gay is because they view Women as animals that need to suffer. It's doubly true for trannies hating Women. It's something that's really not talked about all too much. Possible schizo take: fags probably are fully aware of the problems of abortion, but want to see Women suffer/get abortions so they don't have their tendencies passed onto little boys that they'd molest.


----------



## billydero (Aug 5, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> What gets me about Harvest Moon Howl Fest is that they're not that far from Cecil County, MD...which has the highest KKK activity in the state. Slight PL, have a friend who lives up that way and they tell me they've seen them meet and the compound as well. Wtg Chise! Its like you didn't even bother to do your research or reach out to the furry group for MD and ask for help with this.
> 
> O/U 5.5 lynchings will occur that weekend.


I do wonder - given Chise's overexposure and outspoken nature on Twitter as Moderna's unofficial spokesperson, and her poor opsec, if things go catastrophically south at HMHF or if it comes to light she's just grifting people, would her employers at Moderna fire her ass for damage control purposes?

She's bitching again on Twitter about people having aproblem with her being a vaccine scientist who's also a furfag, and all I can say is, she's the one who'll have a problem if Moderna gets wind of her nonsense and starts checking to see if she's using company devices, Internet bandwidth, and such for convention planning.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 5, 2022)

why are they worried about Abortions? It's not like 98% of furries are gay male furries or tranny MtF's who whack it to hyper boob fetish porn drawn by people who sexualize the FFXIV race known to look like literal children, the real problem is trying to get furries to not be hyper-sexual deviants. I _do _theorize that the reason why this panel is a thing because Discord/Telegram furries shout about how anything related to women is "awfuw paw-itics" and shouldn't be talked about.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 5, 2022)

kittyfucker said:


> There will never be a non-political, 80% less degenerate furry convention ever again, will there? If this shit happened 15 years ago...


I don’t even give a shit about the degeneracy at this point, I’m just tired of seeing politics at the center of _everything.  _

Can’t they all just put their differences aside and be degenerates _together?_

(Also, lol, like any of them will ever have a need for an abortion)


----------



## Billy_Sama (Aug 5, 2022)

I can't wait for next US election and the new political battle grounds will be furry conventions and have mainstream media coverage for the world to enjoy.


----------



## billydero (Aug 5, 2022)

Billy_Sama said:


> I can't wait for next US election and the new political battle grounds will be furry conventions and have mainstream media coverage for the world to enjoy.


Speaking of...

Check out https://twitter.com/wsuares - Wendy Suarez's Twitter; she's a local Fox station news anchor who's decided to delve into FreeFurAll. TLDR - she don't like it, because it's full of Trumpers and nazis. She'll soon be a darling of the fandom and an ally, until some furfag sends her porn of his fursona banging her or something....

Anyways, her investigation includes this interesting tweet:


----------



## Miss Kitty Mouse (Aug 5, 2022)

Billy_Sama said:


> I can't wait for next US election and the new political battle grounds will be furry conventions and have mainstream media coverage for the world to enjoy.


Which candidates do you think have the furry vote? Probably whoever the Democrat candidate will be. Can you imagine Trump or DeSantis having to go on the campaign trail to try to court the furries? "I promise that if I am elected I will fund genetic engineering research with the goal of making catgirls real by 2028"-Donald Trump.


----------



## The Big O (Aug 5, 2022)

Miss Kitty Mouse said:


> Which candidates do you think have the furry vote? Probably whoever the Democrat candidate will be. Can you imagine Trump or DeSantis having to go on the campaign trail to try to court the furries? "I promise that if I am elected I will fund genetic engineering research with the goal of making catgirls real by 2028"-Donald Trump.


Furries voting for Trump? 99% of the fandom hate the man with a white-hot fury just for the mere fact that he's Republican and a lover of God. He could promise everything you just described and it still wouldn't be enough.

Sure, there's been a few examples of furries who like the guy (Diezel and some of the FreeFurAll attendess for example,) but the rest of the fandom consider Trump-supporting furries heretics to be burned at the Twitter stake.


----------



## kittyfucker (Aug 5, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> why are they worried about Abortions? It's not like 98% of furries are gay male furries [...]


Actually, yeah, I haven't even thought about how utterly stupid it is from that perspective. EASILY 75% of the congoers will be male so it won't affect them, and even higher percentage will be gay, and a lot of the women are lesbian/asexual/whathaveyou. The women who ARE sex deviants (which, to be fair, there'd still be a lot) will probably already know how to get an abortion, all the pros/cons, and may have even had one herself.

It's like if you had a panel there on how to have safe, AIDS-free monkeypox-free sex. None of them are going to give a shit, and those that do already know. Poor panelists...


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 5, 2022)

billydero said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> Check out https://twitter.com/wsuares - Wendy Suarez's Twitter; she's a local Fox station news anchor who's decided to delve into FreeFurAll. TLDR - she don't like it, because it's full of Trumpers and nazis. She'll soon be a darling of the fandom and an ally, until some furfag sends her porn of his fursona banging her or something....
> 
> ...


Geeee, I _wonder_ where she found out about that.


----------



## billydero (Aug 6, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Geeee, I _wonder_ where she found out about that.


I was just thinking that, myself.

With all the reeeee coming from furries to the effect of ‘don’t believe Kiwifarms!!’, it would be awesome to see some furries heads explode if she admitted that the farms was her source.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Aug 6, 2022)

Miss Kitty Mouse said:


> Which candidates do you think have the furry vote?


It is a mystery.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 6, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Furrydelphia's con schedule just went live, and furries are bitching about it.
> 
> Among the highlights, they have an abortion panel:
> View attachment 3568001View attachment 3568000
> I just can't take these double-standard jackasses seriously, lmao.


lol faggots can't breed


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 6, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> It is a mystery.
> View attachment 3568999


I think In a desert was a legit fed or antifa now.



The Big O said:


> Furries voting for Trump? 99% of the fandom hate the man with a white-hot fury just for the mere fact that he's Republican and a lover of God. He could promise everything you just described and it still wouldn't be enough.
> 
> Sure, there's been a few examples of furries who like the guy (Diezel and some of the FreeFurAll attendess for example,) but the rest of the fandom consider Trump-supporting furries heretics to be burned at the Twitter stake.


I mean the problem with trump supporting furries is the furries will make a moutain of a molehill personally I do hope that free fur all occurs next year and is bigger so it causes Leftists to seethe.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Aug 6, 2022)

billydero said:


> I was just thinking that, myself.
> 
> With all the reeeee coming from furries to the effect of ‘don’t believe Kiwifarms!!’, it would be awesome to see some furries heads explode if she admitted that the farms was her source.


As funny as that would be, not likely. Given the state of modern "journalism", admitting to using a source that progressives don't like is likely to get you burned at the Twitter stake and loose you your job, especially if that source happened to be the farms.


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 6, 2022)

kittyfucker said:


> Actually, yeah, I haven't even thought about how utterly stupid it is from that perspective. EASILY 75% of the congoers will be male so it won't affect them, and even higher percentage will be gay, and a lot of the women are lesbian/asexual/whathaveyou. The women who ARE sex deviants (which, to be fair, there'd still be a lot) will probably already know how to get an abortion, all the pros/cons, and may have even had one herself.
> 
> It's like if you had a panel there on how to have safe, AIDS-free monkeypox-free sex. None of them are going to give a shit, and those that do already know. Poor panelists...


You’re looking at it from the wrong perspective. Most of the fandom’s most prominent artists and fursuit makers are women. It’s not that abortion impacts the gay men; it’s that lack of access has the potential to affect their ability to access new porn and murrsuits.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 6, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> You’re looking at it from the wrong perspective. Most of the fandom’s most prominent artists and fursuit makers are women. It’s not that abortion impacts the gay men; it’s that lack of access has the potential to affect their ability to access new porn and murrsuits.


I don't think they're thinking that far ahead.

It's way simpler than that: the herd is bleating, I should bleat along with it.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 6, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean the problem with trump supporting furries is the furries will make a moutain of a molehill personally I do hope that free fur all occurs next year and is bigger so it causes Leftists to seethe.


Not sure how much mileage you can get out of getting people to pay hundreds of dollars to eat with 2 and jigglebones and his child bride.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 6, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Not sure how much mileage you can get out of getting people to pay hundreds of dollars to eat with 2 and jigglebones and his child bride.


Furry conventions especially this one I think will double or triple the current numbers by next year. I also fully expect them to find more guests of honor (my money is on Asaleri2 AKA Ral corvian or Zooptoon.)  when you consider that some of these furries and especially the lazy restrictions and the fact the con didn't fail will probably get all those on the fence or didn't go this year because they were scared of being doxxed/called a Nazi. But with it having a good first year and it didn't bite the dust definitely gives it an advantage. Expect like a couple hundred people at least to several hundred people attend next year. 

Unironically this con succeeding has probably given inspiration to some furry groups elsewhere to start their own con. It's a wild west in the con scene as so many have bitten the dust and so Many cons are being bought out by corporate groups there is a push right now for new cons.

(Sorry for the slightly spergy rant but nearly a decade of con experience staffing, running, and attending cons furry, anime, and sci Fi/fan cons.)

As for fur cons I fully expect them to have a bigger ball pit next year.


----------



## billydero (Aug 6, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Geeee, I _wonder_ where she found out about that.


Reading this reporters tweet again, I feel like it’s a little suspicious-
The quick apologetics and assurance that Jason’s beastiality comic “isn’t furry”. That’s debatable, and that statement feels forced and wedged in to appease furries, and win them over.

And it seems awfully sudden for her to make calls like that. Her bio says she has three kids; I suspect at least one is a furry and fed all this to mom for her ‘hard hitting and relevant’ reporting.

The other thought - I do love to see Jasonafex and Kabier get so publically called out, but at the same time it feels like Suarez is implying that only alt right furries have questionable relationships with underage partners. 

I’m sure that’s what her sources are assuring her of and it just makes me shake my head to see furfags gain another shill who will most likely whitewash them, so long as they are left-leaning and ‘progressive’.

Also — must have been the slowest news day ever. I feel sorry for the station manager.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Aug 6, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3553415
> No joke, I would like to go to next year's FFA. Anyway I'm glad everyone enjoyed it this year.


It's actually the least dramatic furry convention to happen in years. The Furry Raiders are cringe imo, but that's it. No reports of the hotel getting trashed, no monkey-pox or other outbreaks. They set out what they meant to do and actually accomplished it. 200 attendees for a first-year con is decent numbers. 

Did I just get white pilled?


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 6, 2022)

Someone tried to start some shit at Megaplex.


			https://twitter.com/MegaplexCon/status/1556083199104663552
		

Archive

Some speculation is that someone got arrested by the panel rooms, but for what remains unclear for now.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 7, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Someone tried to start some shit at Megaplex.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MegaplexCon/status/1556083199104663552
> ...




Naturally Bipoc furries are most affected so far from what it looks like someone brought in a loaded handgun into the event.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 7, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Naturally Bipoc furries are most affected so far from what it looks like someone brought in a loaded handgun into the event.


Sam Hyde Ryan Hill can't keep getting away with it.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 7, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Someone tried to start some shit at Megaplex.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MegaplexCon/status/1556083199104663552
> ...


UPDATE: Megaplex issued a more in-depth statement as to why they had to institute a bag check:


Tl;dr: Someone brought a weapon to the con and got escorted off. Hotel told MP to do a bag check. Many furries took to Twitter to bitch and whine (with hyperbole) about "muh safe space," as they tend to do.



			https://twitter.com/MegaplexCon/status/1556282082950791168


----------



## logintoilet (Aug 7, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Furry conventions especially this one I think will double or triple the current numbers by next year. I also fully expect them to find more guests of honor (my money is on Asaleri2 AKA Ral corvian or Zooptoon.)  when you consider that some of these furries and especially the lazy restrictions and the fact the con didn't fail will probably get all those on the fence or didn't go this year because they were scared of being doxxed/called a Nazi. But with it having a good first year and it didn't bite the dust definitely gives it an advantage. Expect like a couple hundred people at least to several hundred people attend next year.
> 
> Unironically this con succeeding has probably given inspiration to some furry groups elsewhere to start their own con. It's a wild west in the con scene as so many have bitten the dust and so Many cons are being bought out by corporate groups there is a push right now for new cons.
> 
> ...



Hi @HuskyJack, promoting your own degen convention. Do a song and dance about how it isn't you for people who don't care about gay games with you.


----------



## kittyfucker (Aug 7, 2022)

logintoilet said:


> Sneed


Grandpa! I've been looking all over for you!

You forgot these! Make sure to take them before you post next time.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 7, 2022)

logintoilet said:


> Hi @HuskyJack, promoting your own degen convention. Do a song and dance about how it isn't you for people who don't care about gay games with you.
> 
> View attachment 3574930View attachment 3574933


You know that I'm not @HuskyJack and you probably should take your meds my dude. The fact you're dragging up a user because you think they're the same person is ridiculous.


----------



## Loona (Aug 7, 2022)

logintoilet said:


> Hi @HuskyJack, promoting your own degen convention. Do a song and dance about how it isn't you for people who don't care about gay games with you.
> 
> View attachment 3574930View attachment 3574933


>Person A is Person B because Person B registered the year Person A left
If you reach any harder your arm will fall off.
inb4 you think I'm HuskyJack because I registered less than a month since his last post


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2022)

Clearly, we're all Spartacus Brian Huskyjack.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Aug 7, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Naturally Bipoc furries are most affected so far from what it looks like someone brought in a loaded handgun into the event.


"No cops at cons" too bad. The organizations merely rent the space. It's up to the hotel or con center to decide. Either buy your own building or stick to camping events.


----------



## WD-40 (Aug 7, 2022)

Loona said:


> >Person A is Person B because Person B registered the year Person A left
> If you reach any harder your arm will fall off.
> inb4 you think I'm HuskyJack because I registered less than a month since his last post


It’s not even the right year, lol. Champ joined a year before Jack left.


----------



## raisinlove (Aug 8, 2022)

Shouldn’t the convention or hotel offer a refund to those who don’t want their bags checked? That’s a pretty invasive change in contract


----------



## Icarus Aresane (Aug 8, 2022)

I was wondering why on the first day they weren't doing any bag checks then on the last day there was a bag check line just to go from one part of the con floor to the other. Looked like they were just private security and not real cops.


----------



## Purestrain Gold (Aug 10, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Furrydelphia's con schedule just went live, and furries are bitching about it.
> 
> Among the highlights, they have an abortion panel:
> View attachment 3568001View attachment 3568000
> I just can't take these double-standard jackasses seriously, lmao.


I really hope this is entirely about how to get your twink a boibortion if you get him mpreggers


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 10, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Furrydelphia's con schedule just went live, and furries are bitching about it.
> 
> Among the highlights, they have an abortion panel:
> View attachment 3568001View attachment 3568000
> I just can't take these double-standard jackasses seriously, lmao.


Honestly the left has this cult like obsession with abortion.





Purestrain Gold said:


> I really hope this is entirely about how to get your twink a boibortion if you get him mpreggers


I mean the sad thing is some Fujoshi fan girl and some bitter angry young queer are probably in the fandom formulating some leftist argument for why abortion affects trans women, men, and gay people more.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 10, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> What gets me about Harvest Moon Howl Fest is that they're not that far from Cecil County, MD...which has the highest KKK activity in the state. Slight PL, have a friend who lives up that way and they tell me they've seen them meet and the compound as well. Wtg Chise! Its like you didn't even bother to do your research or reach out to the furry group for MD and ask for help with this.
> 
> O/U 5.5 lynchings will occur that weekend.


I did not even know lol, that just consolidate further this is literally a Utoya massacre 2.0 lying in wait, considering as well the general attitude of people in Virginia tends to be on the more conservative side of things.



billydero said:


> I do wonder - given Chise's overexposure and outspoken nature on Twitter as Moderna's unofficial spokesperson, and her poor opsec, if things go catastrophically south at HMHF or if it comes to light she's just grifting people, would her employers at Moderna fire her ass for damage control purposes?
> 
> She's bitching again on Twitter about people having aproblem with her being a vaccine scientist who's also a furfag, and all I can say is, she's the one who'll have a problem if Moderna gets wind of her nonsense and starts checking to see if she's using company devices, Internet bandwidth, and such for convention planning.


Probably at some point, my guess is that it would be a international case and she would be taken to the US for prosecution and as such loose her job. Everyone at her job probably supports her or just secretly hates her for he attitude, which I would not be surprised in the utmost slightest at all.


Urban Sombrero said:


> UPDATE: Megaplex issued a more in-depth statement as to why they had to institute a bag check:
> 
> View attachment 3574142
> Tl;dr: Someone brought a weapon to the con and got escorted off. Hotel told MP to do a bag check. Many furries took to Twitter to bitch and whine (with hyperbole) about "muh safe space," as they tend to do.
> ...


they did put out a later statement saying it was some dude who forgot his gat in his bathroom but I am very unsure. Either way, its stupid as fuck to be strapped in there. The only place that makes sense if MFF due to it being in Chicago (even if the gangbangers don't cross up to O'hare because the last time they did the police cracked down hard).


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 10, 2022)

A new convention is starting up in...
[checks notes]

...LAS VEGAS?!



			https://twitter.com/LasVegasFurCon/status/1557381255376912390
		



Oh, lovely. Unlike Harvest Moon Woke Fest, they seem to have their shit together already...

Oh wait...no, no they don't. They're following directly in the footsteps of a con that hasn't even started yet:



			https://twitter.com/LasVegasFurCon/status/1557441399787728897
		



So let me get this straight...you don't have even a name for this convention, but you know it's gotta have a troon running the show? And it's gotta be in one of the most expensive convention locations in the country?

Holy shit, these priorities. Rev up your popcorn machines, boyos, this is bound to be one entertaining show.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 10, 2022)

Don't wanna jump to conclusions, but Chise has quietly removed "Chair of HMHF" from her Twitter bio as of January this year, so the change of leadership might be her handing it off to anyone naive enough to run this convention.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 10, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> A new convention is starting up in...
> [checks notes]
> 
> ...LAS VEGAS?!
> ...


You know, now Covid isn't an excuse anymore, I cannot wait to see what the con scene is going to look like next week.

I might have to order more popcorn.


----------



## omori (Aug 11, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> A new convention is starting up in...
> [checks notes]
> 
> ...LAS VEGAS?!
> ...


No names, no location, no plan. Just a shitty pride flag and a prayer. If this isn’t a poor attempt to one up FFA on the other side of the political spectrum it’s a scam waiting to happen because there’s no way poor innocent lgbtq+ PoC would ever do that!


----------



## D.Va (Aug 11, 2022)

omori said:


> No names, no location, no plan. Just a shitty pride flag and a prayer. If this isn’t a poor attempt to one up FFA on the other side of the political spectrum it’s a scam waiting to happen because there’s no way poor innocent lgbtq+ PoC would ever do that!


Con chair is this guy: https://twitter.com/ParanoidPuppies and if "officially scheduled" means what it does, then they've probably already signed a contract with the hotel.

Probably not a "scam", but very definitely run by local amateurs who've never ran a con before. The most important selling point being "it's trans and poc" and not emphasising the fact it's in the casino capital of the US is the writing on the wall. Eight months is not a lot of time if they haven't even figured out the name for the convention yet, so I'm looking forward to the logistical nightmare


----------



## Linoone (Aug 11, 2022)

A 18+ furry age play convention is set for May 2023 in Gold Coast Australia and it’s already got some questionable shit regarding their Privacy Policy.



			https://mobile.twitter.com/KangaCon
		



			https://archive.ph/kNFWI
		

website https://kangacon.au/



			https://mobile.twitter.com/KidLukie/status/1555510628168900608
		



			https://archive.ph/CWmxo
		



			https://kangacon.au/privacy-policies/
		


Now if you excuse me I’ve got to bleach my eyes after all the shit.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 11, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3553415
> No joke, I would like to go to next year's FFA. Anyway I'm glad everyone enjoyed it this year.


Honestly if that does occur do we have an unofficial Kiwifarms meetup but we only use usernames and never first names.


----------



## Rukario (Aug 11, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Honestly if that does occur do we have an unofficial Kiwifarms meetup but we only use usernames and never first names.


Wearing Kiwifarms shirts would probably be the best way of socially distancing ourselves from the diaperfags stinking up the place. Cell signal might be bad though due to the hundreds of furries Reeeee-ing on Twitter.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 11, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> A new convention is starting up in...
> [checks notes]
> 
> ...LAS VEGAS?!
> ...


Why is it that every LGBT con always shoots for a Mars mission on the first try when they can't even figure out how to get to the moon lmao
Start small and build a rep, grow your experience with your con, why is this so fucking difficult for these spergs?


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 11, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Why is it that every LGBT con always shoots for a Mars mission on the first try when they can't even figure out how to get to the moon lmao
> Start small and build a rep, grow your experience with your con, why is this so fucking difficult for these spergs?


Because among furries, at least, con leadership is seen as a way of chasing clout. It's glamorous, and entirely about vanity.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 11, 2022)

Smuggly Prick said:


> A 18+ furry age play convention is set for May 2023 in Gold Coast Australia and it’s already got some questionable shit regarding their Privacy Policy.
> View attachment 3587898
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I talked about this to a local friend of mine who is actually in the area and it turns out the con might be ran by the same dude who runs the "littles down under" company, which sells "adult diapers" under a NDIS scheme to help the elderly. the only issue is that, the company is registered under the ABN (tax file number) of 2 random people and the ABN of the actual guy running it is a dude who is locally involved in the diaperfur scene, which means the whole thing is a fucking scam. 

I cannot reveal any information because its purely speculatory but I can hand out the ABNs and the companies NDIS certificate if anyone needs it.



Urban Sombrero said:


> A new convention is starting up in...
> [checks notes]
> 
> ...LAS VEGAS?!
> ...


inb4 the hotel gets sick of them after 1 con or some major shit happens and it gets shut down due to staff walkouts or unhappy attendees. the logistical documents for this con must be, suicide-inducing, to say the very least. the balance sheet would also look like a nightmare too.


----------



## billydero (Aug 11, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 3586497
> 
> Don't wanna jump to conclusions, but Chise has quietly removed "Chair of HMHF" from her Twitter bio as of January this year, so the change of leadership might be her handing it off to anyone naive enough to run this convention.


If you’re right, I wouldn’t be surprised if Chise dropped out of the con chair role because being the happy coof advice furry gives her all the attention her narcissistic personality demands. Damn, COVIDs the best thing that ever happened to her.

Wouldn’t be surprised too if she’s making a half assed attempt at distancing herself to make running off with the money they raised easier.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 11, 2022)

billydero said:


> If you’re right, I wouldn’t be surprised if Chise dropped out of the con chair role because being the happy coof advice furry gives her all the attention her narcissistic personality demands. Damn, COVIDs the best thing that ever happened to her.
> 
> Wouldn’t be surprised too if she’s making a half assed attempt at distancing herself to make running off with the money they raised easier.


COVID drama is winding down. What is Chise going to do when her Coof Mama shtick gets too tired to lean on? Start another con con?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 11, 2022)

Wild swing here because I doubt anyone will know but what the fuck are Chinese furries doing at their conventions?

It's not a vape pen. It looks like they crack a glowstick and inhale it. Amyl nitrite?


----------



## billydero (Aug 11, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> COVID drama is winding down. What is Chise going to do when her Coof Mama shtick gets too tired to lean on? Start another con con?


She’s already trying to be the monkeypox answer lady. And being a furry, she will get a truck load of mileage out of reposting “don’t shame, it’s not a gay disease!” A million times.

And no matter how small or insignificant the outbreak of any disease, she’s going to make sure she’s there to cut and paste and tweet facts and inform people, regardless of what a nothing of a disease it will be.

It also occurs to me that while other fur cons have returned to in person events,  Chise ‘postponed’ HMHF this year because it was ‘too soon’ and we’re still COVID surging. And she’s going on about variants and how it’s still too dangerous; trust me, she’ll milk coof and its variants for all they're worth and keep the pandemic going on, on her Twitter, for as long as she can.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 11, 2022)

billydero said:


> She’s already trying to be the monkeypox answer lady. And being a furry, she will get a truck load of mileage out of reposting “don’t shame, it’s not a gay disease!” A million times.
> 
> And no matter how small or insignificant the outbreak of any disease, she’s going to make sure she’s there to cut and paste and tweet facts and inform people, regardless of what a nothing of a disease it will be.
> 
> It also occurs to me that while other fur cons have returned to in person events,  Chise ‘postponed’ HMHF this year because it was ‘too soon’ and we’re still COVID surging. And she’s going on about variants and how it’s still too dangerous; trust me, she’ll milk coof and its variants for all they're worth and keep the pandemic going on, on her Twitter, for as long as she can.


I suppose you're right. Chise would never abandon an easy grift like that. Why would she? She probably doesn't get any _professional_ recognition anyway, particularly if her colleagues know of her twitter proclivities.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 11, 2022)

Rukario said:


> Wearing Kiwifarms shirts would probably be the best way of socially distancing ourselves from the diaperfags stinking up the place. Cell signal might be bad though due to the hundreds of furries Reeeee-ing on Twitter.


Honestly diaper fags I know at least their waste goes to a hopefully sanitary receptacle. I'm more worried about Murr suiters to be honest.





eternal dog mongler said:


> Wild swing here because I doubt anyone will know but what the fuck are Chinese furries doing at their conventions?
> 
> It's not a vape pen. It looks like they crack a glowstick and inhale it. Amyl nitrite?


Not even Commie Chang can stop the reign of furry porn. I Guess there is a reason the CIA is so fucking queer now. Imagine what they do behind closed doors.


----------



## Robin Yad (Aug 12, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> A new convention is starting up in...
> [checks notes]
> 
> ...LAS VEGAS?!



Furcon in Vegas? If they don't honor CSI and call it PAFCON, I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Catboi (Aug 12, 2022)

There's already been a Vegas furcon, guys. Sin City Murrcon. Biggest Little FurCon (One of the biggest furry conventions worldwide) also takes place in Reno.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 12, 2022)

Catboi said:


> There's already been a Vegas furcon, guys. Sin City Murrcon. Biggest Little FurCon (One of the biggest furry conventions worldwide) also takes place in Reno.


Welp, that's not stopping a bunch of furries from starting _yet another furry con_ in Las Vegas:



			https://twitter.com/FurryLegendsOP
		


Note that this is a different con from the virtue-signaling autismfest that I posted about before. But don't be surprised if they merge into the same thing.


----------



## Digital Style (Aug 12, 2022)

Something to note, the other LV furry con (not FLOP) has strict noise and capacity policies that are likely going to hamper parties. Not sure why they decided to go with the venue they did.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Aug 12, 2022)

Robin Yad said:


> Furcon in Vegas? If they don't honor CSI and call it PAFCON, I'll be very disappointed.
> View attachment 3588707View attachment 3588709


That episode ruined Willie Garson for me


----------



## xylitolic expat (Aug 12, 2022)

TheSkoomer said:


> An update on the Corgi Events / AEIOU situation.
> 
> It seems that the dissolution of Corgi Events and the formation of AEIOU may have been just a clever ruse, as it seems that Treble may still be running the whole thing:


Regardless if it's a ruse or not, Corey is definitely pissing off people by not following up with stakeholders regarding the divestment to AEIOU. Received in the past 72 hours by a friend trapped in someone's walls (not really a juicy development, sadly):


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 13, 2022)

xylitolic expat said:


> Regardless if it's a ruse or not, Corey is definitely pissing off people by not following up with stakeholders regarding the divestment to AEIOU. Received in the past 72 hours by a friend trapped in someone's walls (not really a juicy development, sadly):
> View attachment 3594630


HelmsBriscoe is an event planning firm that specializes in securing spaces for events. And considering everything else, it does not surprise me in the least that Treble would ghost them.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 13, 2022)

Eurofurence on Twitter: "With recent events in mind, the Eurofurence …
					

archived 13 Aug 2022 15:06:25 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Pepper Coyote has now been unpersoned for upsetting the gestapo.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 13, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 3595816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's cancel culture feel now, Pepper? What a time to be watching the drama.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 13, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Pepper Coyote has now been unpersoned for upsetting the gestapo.


For being a tankie? Or did more develop from that


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 13, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 3595816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he couldn't hide behind the horsecock anymore.


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 13, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> Welp, that's not stopping a bunch of furries from starting _yet another furry con_ in Las Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad there's a convention for Fallout New Vegas players.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 14, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> For being a tankie? Or did more develop from that


It started when Pepper decided to attend a shitty conference for the Center for Political Innovation:



			https://twitter.com/peppercoyote/status/1556135305677348864
		


For those who don't know, the Center for Political Innovation is a far-left Marxist organization that openly advocates for anti-imperialism and socialism and allies itself with China and Russia.

For obvious reasons, furries did not take kindly to that:

_(there's more than just that one furry taking the piss out of Pepper for this shitty tankie conference, this is just up as an example)_

Pepper has made no effort to hide or delete the tweets of him gloating about attending this conference and talking about how "awesome" it was, even after shit hit the fan and nobody liked it.

Then this happened:


			https://twitter.com/peppercoyote/status/1557035379521245184
		


I couldn't find anyone that made the threats, but interestingly enough, Denfur decided to take action against Pepper Coyote instead of anyone threatening him. 

Again, Pepper chose not to apologize or scrub Twitter of his past attendance at CPI. Instead, he decided to double down and whine "If you'd just read what they're about, you'd agree with them!"



On the one hand, Denfur & Eurofurence are being pressured by the loud bitching of their peanut gallery to cut ties with Pepper Coyote because they don't like his political stances that he chose to air out in the public here. Of course, they can't (at least in Denfur's case) ban him for politics, so they wrote in that nonsense about "safety and security," which is pure bullshit.

On the other hand, _fuck Pepper Coyote, lmao._


----------



## D.Va (Aug 14, 2022)

It’s odd watching a bunch of furries kvetch about it when they are basically on the same political wavelength. When have broke-ass furries ever said no to socialism??

CPIUSA’s downfall is association with a few crackpots, as with any fringe political group. Nobody is going to care about what he says now because some Twitnigger is just going to post ”but what about this guy tertiarily related to this group who wrote a conspiracy theory novel“ and derail any chance of a rational conversation.


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 14, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> It started when Pepper decided to attend a shitty conference for the Center for Political Innovation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When a convention cites safety concerns, it’s often because they believe there’s enough going on that they cannot guarantee the safety of the person involved. Pepper himself said that threats were made. It’s reasonable that an event discourage the attendance of the individual drawing ire — it’s an example of “fuck around and find out.” While yes, those making threats should not be in attendance, probably half of them aren’t attending anyway.

Additionally, the cons do have to concern themselves with optics and reputation. EF kicking Pepper to the curb is not surprising in the least, given their location. Pepper has pretty much made himself the new 2.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 14, 2022)

color me shocked that the guy whose only claim to fame is the song about taking it up the ass from horse dildo's has retarded enough political opinions to get himself banned from multiple conventions. Also, color me shocked that people are just *now* disavowing the same man who (allegedly) got fired from his education job for showing this very same horse dildo song to multiple minors.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 14, 2022)

THIS was the moment conventions decided keeping Pepper Coyote on the event blocks wasn't a good look?

For those who don't remember: back in March 2021, Covid vaccines were first starting to roll out in the US. At the time, manufacturing wasn't yet at the point where anyone could walk into a drug store and get a free shot. Vaccines were initially first distributed to people who were more likely at risk of being exposed (eg medical workers and teachers).
Anyways, the point is that Pepper not only bragged about exploiting a technicality in the signups to push himself to the front of the vaccination line, but he encouraged others to do so. Even his closest friends called him out over this shit.



(archive)

And then... I guess everybody forgot about this because "haha horsecock song still funny"? I'm honestly shocked that wasn't the breaking moment for a lot of furries, it was instead his public sperging about the Russia/Ukraine situation.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 14, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> THIS was the moment conventions decided keeping Pepper Coyote on the event blocks wasn't a good look?
> 
> For those who don't remember: back in March 2021, Covid vaccines were first starting to roll out in the US. At the time, manufacturing wasn't yet at the point where anyone could walk into a drug store and get a free shot. Vaccines were initially first distributed to people who were more likely at risk of being exposed (eg medical workers and teachers).
> Anyways, the point is that Pepper not only bragged about exploiting a technicality in the signups to push himself to the front of the vaccination line, but he encouraged others to do so. Even his closest friends called him out over this shit.
> ...


Well that's the thing. Furries think that vaxmaxxing and being a Branch Covidian is a good thing and laudable. To them this isn't a wrong opinion, but opposing American proxy wars is because Ukraine is the Current Thing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 14, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Well that's the thing. Furries think that vaxmaxxing and being a Branch Covidian is a good thing and laudable. To them this isn't a wrong opinion, but opposing American proxy wars is because Ukraine is the Current Thing.


Wait, I thought furries were supposed to be full **? Are they against Ukraine now? What gives?


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 14, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Wait, I thought furries were supposed to be full **? Are they against Ukraine now? What gives?


I meant that opposing American proxy wars is a wrong opinion now, because Ukraine is the new "good guy." CPIUSA (and most tankies) are essentially anti-America, so any proxy war the country gets into they support the opponent. He was canceled for liking Russia too much in a pro-Ukraine time.


----------



## SCRAM (Aug 15, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> It started when Pepper decided to attend a shitty conference for the Center for Political Innovation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four point plan, five year plan, great leap forward, who cares, all these fine people surely will be running America and not sent to the gulags right?


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 15, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> On the one hand, Denfur & Eurofurence are being pressured by the loud bitching of their peanut gallery to cut ties with Pepper Coyote because they don't like his political stances


ah, so it straight up is just for being a tankie.

pepper may be mediocre & insufferable but this is a lame precedent. literal german nazis attend EF.

if only someone would make a furry con that didn't do pussy banlists, one that's free for all to attend.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 15, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> literal german nazis attend EF.


Can you give us a rundown on this? I never heard that.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Aug 16, 2022)

Heheh, hahahaha, maybe I do belong in the furry fandom. How does one become a furry? Pepper Coyote, as far as I know them, is a leftist, is a socialist/communist, and went to a conference that aligns with leftist values? Furries, the most virtue signaling shit stains on planet Earth cry foul.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 16, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> Pepper Coyote, as far as I know them, is a leftist, is a socialist/communist, and went to a conference that aligns with leftist values? Furries, the most virtue signaling shit stains on planet Earth cry foul.


On paper, the furry 'leftist' zeitgeist is to be a anarcho-socialist, which does strongly oppose the state communism Pepper is fond of.

But that's not the actual thing at play here; as supposed furry anarchists are also massive hypocrites, calling for the state to step in on trans rights or gun control or UBI or w/e, and regurgitate liberal-democrat statist talking points regularly. By virtue of being furries they are also deeply immersed in a culture of consoomerism that is often dependent on slave labor in places like china to make plastic fur fabric & collectible junk. The cognitive dissonance is pervasive.

What's actually at play is 'russia bad!!' without much thought beyond that, coupled with the unending witch-hunting thirst for blood that has become a prominent part of furry culture. Support Ukraine is the current slogan & furries are easily susceptible to social contagions. It doesn't matter that Ukraine loathes gays just as much as Russia does; as they're currently the 'good guys.' Pepper having any association at all to a pro-russian sentiment is thus anathema.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 16, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 3264203


I am still catching up to this thread.
What did Mongrel Host mean by 'Tranquility Room'?


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Aug 16, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> A new convention is starting up in...
> [checks notes]
> 
> ...LAS VEGAS?!
> ...


This is doomed to fail, as is the SECOND Las Vegas furry con to be announced this week.



			https://twitter.com/FurryLegendsOP
		









						Furry Legends of Paradise on Twitter: "Welcome to the Furry Legends o…
					

archived 16 Aug 2022 20:29:14 UTC




					archive.ph
				





Neither of these will be able to be remotely close to the whole point of why people go to Vegas (The Strip) and fail harder than Sin City Murr Con did. Las Vegas Fur Con already announced that there will be no room parties and no more than 4 people allowed in a room.



			https://twitter.com/LasVegasFurCon/status/1557788947442384898
		









						Las Vegas Fur Con on Twitter: "We have been asked about the possibili…
					

archived 16 Aug 2022 20:32:36 UTC




					archive.ph
				




I'd be surprised if either of these actually happens.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 16, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> On paper, the furry 'leftist' zeitgeist is to be a anarcho-socialist, which does strongly oppose the state communism Pepper is fond of.
> 
> But that's not the actual thing at play here; as supposed furry anarchists are also massive hypocrites, calling for the state to step in on trans rights or gun control or UBI or w/e, and regurgitate liberal-democrat statist talking points regularly. By virtue of being furries they are also deeply immersed in a culture of consoomerism that is often dependent on slave labor in places like china to make plastic fur fabric & collectible junk. The cognitive dissonance is pervasive.
> 
> What's actually at play is 'russia bad!!' without much thought beyond that, coupled with the unending witch-hunting thirst for blood that has become a prominent part of furry culture. Support Ukraine is the current slogan & furries are easily susceptible to social contagions. It doesn't matter that Ukraine loathes gays just as much as Russia does; as they're currently the 'good guys.' Pepper having any association at all to a pro-russian sentiment is thus anathema.


it runs deeper than that, the "Russia bad!!!!!!!!!!" is based on the theory about Russia's supposed fascism, which more or less is based on speeches done by Putin to "unite russian people", and articles about his love of tsarist Russia (was better than the horrors under the henchmen of Stalin like Beria) and because they invaded, they are inherently being aggressors by invading. However Russia had no choice, it couldn't get geopolitically pushed away from Crimea, so Russia forced its hand. Plus Russia is slowly winning despite what everyone says, Ukrainians admit they are outnumbered 10-1 artillery-wise (and have been for months now with no end in sight of the shelling).  

All of it is based on "support current thing" twisted into their own little anarcho-leftist ideal by a group of men put on pedestals despite having at most half-arsed degrees and being really autistic about specific things. It is not very special anyway, they act different but would have been the pinnacle of Tumblr users in 2015. And now they are a part of some weird castrated "we are empathetic" and "we hate authority" leftism like their previous successors but so far detached that actual true "punk" and "leftism" are long dead. It's all just a giant shitfit because they had supported him for years, giving him money, treating him on a high pedestal. Now, your mad he doesn't align with a specific thing, I even saw many come out just now to say "oh he's bad here what others did" because it is morally acceptable now to be a snake or bully him. 

You did this, all of you were complicit. Own up to being a fucking snake, faggot.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 16, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> it runs deeper than that, the "Russia bad!!!!!!!!!!" is based on the theory about Russia's supposed fascism, which more or less is based on speeches done by Putin to "unite russian people", and articles about his love of tsarist Russia (was better than the horrors under the henchmen of Stalin like Beria) and because they invaded, they are inherently being aggressors by invading. However Russia had no choice, it couldn't get geopolitically pushed away from Crimea, so Russia forced its hand. Plus Russia is slowly winning despite what everyone says, Ukrainians admit they are outnumbered 10-1 artillery-wise (and have been for months now with no end in sight of the shelling).
> 
> All of it is based on "support current thing" twisted into their own little anarcho-leftist ideal by a group of men put on pedestals despite having at most half-arsed degrees and being really autistic about specific things. It is not very special anyway, they act different but would have been the pinnacle of Tumblr users in 2015. And now they are a part of some weird castrated "we are empathetic" and "we hate authority" leftism like their previous successors but so far detached that actual true "punk" and "leftism" are long dead. It's all just a giant shitfit because they had supported him for years, giving him money, treating him on a high pedestal. Now, your mad he doesn't align with a specific thing, I even saw many come out just now to say "oh he's bad here what others did" because it is morally acceptable now to be a snake or bully him.
> 
> You did this, all of you were complicit. Own up to being a fucking snake, faggot.


The problem in general is most furries are snakes in the grass. They will happily pretend to be your friends until the moment it's no longer useful then you're being thrown under the bus for not being progressive enough. Even Jinn/RetroYote is getting shit on despite him wanting to live in a fantasy world where plushies are molested by him.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 20, 2022)

There's an anti-police brutality protest happening at DenFur's front door tonight:

Twitter | Archive

Now furries are bickering with each other in the comments about whether or not to join in.

Fucking DenFur, man...what a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 21, 2022)

And it's DenFur again having to tell people to cool it on the degeneracy: Tweet | Archive

I can't tell if this was typed up by some staffer drunk on booze and whippets at 3am or if they're actually serious.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 21, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> And it's DenFur again having to tell people to cool it on the degeneracy:View attachment 3628570


"Normal people in the Hotel don't want to see animals in lingerie or pup-masked men that look like they are auditioning for German dungeon porn LOL"

And you wonder why these cons are a constant, undying source of drama.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Aug 21, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> And it's DenFur again having to tell people to cool it on the degeneracy:View attachment 3628570 Tweet | Archive
> 
> I can't tell if this was typed up by some staffer drunk on booze and whippets at 3am or if they're actually serious.


I think a little of column 1 and column ziii.


----------



## Kiislova (Aug 22, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> It started when Pepper decided to attend a shitty conference for the Center for Political Innovation:



Breadtube/Furry cow crossover, the CPI just imploded because Caleb Maupin is a sex pest, colour me surprised.





						BreadTube
					

Apparently we need "permissions" in order to open up threads regarding lolcows. Not sure if either of you two have those because I don't have permissions.  I think most times you got to start it off in the Prospering Grounds Thread.




					kiwifarms.net
				




And here's horse cock man saying he's no longer part of the CPI - (Archive)

Poorly aged tweets by horse cock man


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 22, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> And it's DenFur again having to tell people to cool it on the degeneracy:View attachment 3628570 Tweet | Archive
> 
> I can't tell if this was typed up by some staffer drunk on booze and whippets at 3am or if they're actually serious.


If you have to wonder, the answer is 'yes'.
Some people really are serious no matter how exceptional they seem.


----------



## zRayden940 (Aug 22, 2022)

So I was on Nomadicon's site, I wanted to see who else they added to their ban list.  They've removed the Google sheets link and made it so you have to request access.  I guess they were getting flack for it


----------



## Realhat (Aug 22, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> And it's DenFur again having to tell people to cool it on the degeneracy:View attachment 3628570 Tweet | Archive
> 
> I can't tell if this was typed up by some staffer drunk on booze and whippets at 3am or if they're actually serious.


In case anyone would like some details as to exactly what was going on that prompted this message:


Spoiler: The activities of 'beautiful beautiful very sexy individuals'






Tweet / Archive

I will grant that group B is worse, but it's amazing to me that this person things group A is just fine.  Walking around in full latex suits is totally normal guys, there's no reason anyone should complain about that.



Seems like the hotel is not a fan of what's going on this year, and the con is doing nothing more than sending out weak tweets to try and make people behave.  (The unprofessional tone of the tweets makes it seem like they don't actually care.  My headcanon is that these tweets are sent out offhandedly from a staff member's phone while they're in the middle of doing exactly the thing that the tweets say not to do.)


Spoiler: please dont guys






Tweet / Archive




Tweet / Archive
A common thing at con pools I'm sure, but presented as an example of "enforcement by tweet" policy.  I've heard as well that the mask rules are just being blatantly ignored, but I don't have a source at hand.



In general I'm seeing a lot of disapproval of the new leadership for DenFur.  I have seen, and personally know, multiple people from quite different sides of the culture war who boycotted DenFur this year for various reasons.  There is drama around their charities as well.  The trans crowd is upset with DenFur because of some Telegram channel drama from months ago, and the primary charity isn't the Tranch this year.  Perhaps in an attempt at damage control, DenFur now has three official charities, the last of which was haphazardly added during the middle of the con.


Spoiler: Charity 2 and 3 announcements and related drama



Charity #2:



Tweet / Archive










Charity #3:



Tweet / Archive






Spoiler: Bonus FFA content






Tweet / Archive

Claim:  Free Fur All had 80 attendees or less.
Evidence:  The official number is 207 and I "heard that was a lie."

If that's not rock solid proof, I don't know what is.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 22, 2022)

zRayden940 said:


> So I was on Nomadicon's site, I wanted to see who else they added to their ban list.  They've removed the Google sheets link and made it so you have to request access.  I guess they were getting flack for it
> 
> View attachment 3635959


Yeah, that seems about right, they probably got criticized for having a public list. Their "transparency" page added this section to it.




(source)(archive)

However, something else caught my attention. I just noticed that the blog posts were written by a "Razeth"




I thought that name looked familiar. Turns out this guy worked for CCFC. From what I've been told in my research, most (if not all) of the DJs who played at the dances were also staff in some capacity. In fact, the FB page for the convention is still online and has a flyer up that mentions Razeth.



(source)(archive)

If nothing else, this explains why Matthew/Nitro/Spark/(whatever sockpuppet he's using now) was on the public ban list.


----------



## Digital Style (Aug 23, 2022)

Given the incompetence and general headassery going on with DenFur, I have to wonder how long until someone makes a direct competi...OHH WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT.




Source|Archive

You cannot convince me otherwise that this isn't run by ex-DenFur staff who feel the current con is "Fash and anti-trans".


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 23, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Given the incompetence and general headassery going on with DenFur, I have to wonder how long until someone makes a direct competi...OHH WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT.
> 
> View attachment 3637829
> Source|Archive
> ...


Given that DenFur is also run by a multi-con managing organization (AEIOU, formerly Corgi Events), it was only a matter of time before someone stepped up like “We should have local control of the event!”

Their timeline for first-con is rather reasonable, all things considered (looking at 2024 for their first event). But it would be beneficial to their community to have some kind of road map/planning documentation that’s public. There are a lot of events spinning up right now, and 90% of them just sound like “Let’s make our OWN con! With hookers and black jack!”


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 23, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Given the incompetence and general headassery going on with DenFur, I have to wonder how long until someone makes a direct competi...OHH WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT.
> 
> View attachment 3637829
> Source|Archive
> ...


Maybe that's the case or maybe someone just hates how denfur is run. Honestly I'm waiting for the stupidity to come out first.


Realhat said:


> In case anyone would like some details as to exactly what was going on that prompted this message:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The activities of 'beautiful beautiful very sexy individuals'
> ...


I am still laughing at the fact some people thought it was funny to put up posters of chick FIL a in a hotel room. The fact people think this is a "literal hate crime" have never had any sort of friends or relationships where friends pranked each other.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 24, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Given the incompetence and general headassery going on with DenFur, I have to wonder how long until someone makes a direct competi...OHH WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT.
> 
> View attachment 3637829
> Source|Archive
> ...


Their web site tells us exactly what they're about.



Site / Archive


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 24, 2022)

Realhat said:


> Their web site tells us exactly what they're about.
> View attachment 3641380
> Site / Archive


Something not mentioned is that they believe that current cons aren't diverse enough, so they have to create one out of thin air that will be. 

Hence why this nonsense about being "inclusive" is just more virtue signaling that brings all the soys to their yard.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 24, 2022)

Realhat said:


> Their web site tells us exactly what they're about.
> View attachment 3641380
> Site / Archive


tfw your mission statement looks like a warning label for hazardous materials when glanced at briefly


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Aug 24, 2022)

Realhat said:


> In case anyone would like some details as to exactly what was going on that prompted this message:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The activities of 'beautiful beautiful very sexy individuals'
> ...



Forgive the powerleveling, but I was there.  I can confirm that a lot of the staffers didn't give a shit about the mask policy beyond gently reminding panelists that the people in their rooms needed to be masked (which had little if any effect).  I imagine that most of the people looking for something to be offended by were more worried about Denfur being TRANSPHOBICON™ than about attendees not following COVID policy, but as far as I'm concerned it was nice not being harassed about masking up.  Maybe next year they'll just drop the rule altogether.  Considering that the con had just shy of 3000 attendees this year, I don't think all the bitching from the people who boycotted the con had any impact whatsoever, so maybe Sparxxx and Co. can bitch about the COVID policy next year.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 24, 2022)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Forgive the powerleveling, but I was there.


No, I don't think we will.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 25, 2022)

Camp Feral! | Furry Summer Camp since 1998
					






					campferal.org
				






Spoiler: Camp Feral is another furry con outdoor camp gathering still insisting on archaic Covid policies. They fail to have any policy about Monkey Pox.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 25, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Camp Feral! | Furry Summer Camp since 1998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can I see this being a bigger covid super spreader event then any red state anime/furcon that doesn't adopt this policy.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 25, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Why can I see this being a bigger covid super spreader event then any red state anime/furcon that doesn't adopt this policy.


Camp Feral also bans anyone who isn't Trans friendly. It's become a special place for the snowflakes to go camping.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 25, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Camp Feral also bans anyone who isn't Trans friendly. It's become a special place for the snowflakes to go camping.
> View attachment 3646494


Here are the Gray Muzzle FurFags who run Camp Feral, Halex and Potoroo.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Aug 29, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Here are the Gray Muzzle FurFags who run Camp Feral, Halex and Potoroo.










_LOOK AT THE TOP OF HIS HEAD_


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 30, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> LOOK AT THE TOP OF HIS HEAD


At that point just shave it, right?


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Aug 30, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Here are the Gray Muzzle FurFags who run Camp Feral, Halex and Potoroo.
> View attachment 3648255View attachment 3648256


If you've ever wondered what the difference is between someone who's gay and someone who's a faggot,  here you go.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 30, 2022)

This one horrifying picture says it all about the horrors of the camp.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 31, 2022)

BIG BILL HELL'S said:


> If you've ever wondered what the difference is between someone who's gay and someone who's a faggot,  here you go.


"Yeah, I'm gay." versus "Hiiiiii, so y'all into suckin' dick?"


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 31, 2022)

BIG BILL HELL'S said:


> If you've ever wondered what the difference is between someone who's gay and someone who's a faggot,  here you go.


----------



## omori (Aug 31, 2022)

Interesting. Cut off part of the image is some sick fuck saying he’ll replace the stickers that’ve been peeled off with three more.


----------



## Robin Yad (Aug 31, 2022)

omori said:


> View attachment 3661186
> Interesting. Cut off part of the image is some sick fuck saying he’ll replace the stickers that’ve been peeled off with three more.



Was just going to write this up. The twitter thread can be found here: link/archive
and the person putting up the stickers is "rottie_yaps": link/archive

Most of the replies are reacting in disgust at the sticker, but a few (most of whom have the "ζ" symbol in their profiles) are in favour.


----------



## omori (Aug 31, 2022)

Found in the original tagged thread. Spottycat guy is a EF chairman.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2022)

omori said:


> View attachment 3661891
> Found in the original tagged thread. Spottycat guy is a EF chairman.


Not this shit again...

Yes, among men attraction to younger women is _common_. There's a reason rich men in their 40s and 50s love to pick up 20something side pieces. But the key element is that said 20something side pieces are perfectly legal and _able to consent_.

Your dog, and that 13 year old on Discord, _are not able to consent_. Just because you consider your attraction to either (or both) of them "natural", doesn't make it legal. Or moral, for that matter.

It's really not that difficult. Think with the head atop your shoulders, not the one between your legs: if it's illegal or immoral, doesn't matter how much it makes your pee-pee hard, do not do it and do not advocate for it.


----------



## CremFresh (Aug 31, 2022)

Just learned MFF is forcing all boosters and STILL requiring masks lole


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 31, 2022)

CremFresh said:


> Just learned MFF is forcing all boosters and STILL requiring masks lole View attachment 3662857


You can bet that MFF will require no Monkey Pox precautions as they allow the hedonistic fuckery to go on without a care. "Get your Monkey Pox, Super AIDS, Chlamydia, Gonorrhea, Hepatitis, Herpes, and Human Papillomavirus here at MFF!" Also since Furries like to be referred to by their Fursona's species, does that mean if they get HIV should it be referred to as Feline immunodeficiency virus?


----------



## John Freeman (Aug 31, 2022)

omori said:


> View attachment 3661186
> Interesting. Cut off part of the image is some sick fuck saying he’ll replace the stickers that’ve been peeled off with three more.





Furcon staff are negligent in dealing with zoophiles, and some of them might even be zoophiles? Color me the fuck surprised.


----------



## Juan? (Sep 1, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> View attachment 3659989


holy shit is that DSP?


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Sep 1, 2022)

CremFresh said:


> Just learned MFF is forcing all boosters and STILL requiring masks lole View attachment 3662857


"We will follow all CDC recommendations" except when they don't align with our virtue signaling. The CDC is never going to stop "recommending" masks because their "recommendations" are risk-adverse. The CDC recommends "2 drinks or less in a day for men or 1 drink or less in a day for women" (how sexist) but I'm sure nobody will be enforcing _that_. I'm sure the CDC doesn't "recommend" going to a rave for 4 hours with high-pitched music playing at 120dB either, but they're not going to turn the volume down to an acceptable <85dB.

Don't even get me started on the party drugs I know the leadership of these things partake in!


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Sep 2, 2022)

CremFresh said:


> Just learned MFF is forcing all boosters and STILL requiring masks lole View attachment 3662857


Mark my words a large group of neurotic furries will be demanding everyone super seriously take COVID seriously. They will complain someone didn't enforce the mask policy hard enough and it will only end up creating more bullshit.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 4, 2022)

JFKdestroyer said:


> The CDC recommends "2 drinks or less in a day for men or 1 drink or less in a day for women" (how sexist) but I'm sure nobody will be enforcing _that_.


Yeah don't give Kage ideas. He'll be coming into room parties and confiscating all the alcohol.


----------



## John Freeman (Sep 4, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Yeah don't give Kage ideas. He'll be coming into room parties and confiscating all the alcohol.


Honestly hes like the linkara (was that his name?) of the furry fandom. He needs to be involved in every discussion, every party, every circle. He rages if hes barred from something because he has this need to be in control and involved with everything. I could totally see him busting a room party and confiscating their alcohol if it means he gets some sort of involvement or control. Especially if its a room party he wasnt invited to/was asked not to attend. Kage is probably one of the more rational level headed prominent furries and even he is a creepy, hedonistic, braindead faggot with tendencies rivaling some s tier lolcows.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 2, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> Honestly hes like the linkara (was that his name?) of the furry fandom. He needs to be involved in every discussion, every party, every circle. He rages if hes barred from something because he has this need to be in control and involved with everything. I could totally see him busting a room party and confiscating their alcohol if it means he gets some sort of involvement or control. Especially if its a room party he wasnt invited to/was asked not to attend. Kage is probably one of the more rational level headed prominent furries and even he is a creepy, hedonistic, braindead faggot with tendencies rivaling some s tier lolcows.


Kage will do it for the extra booze. Attention wouldn't be part of it. You underestimate how much that man enjoys drinking.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 3, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Kage will do it for the extra booze. Attention wouldn't be part of it. You underestimate how much that man enjoys drinking.


It just begs the question about just what sort of trauma he's had in his past that makes him drink like that.  Even when he's not "performing" with furries, he's still knocking them back.  He used to bring his parents to show off his furry conventions, so maybe there's some element of him "not being good enough" in their eyes.  Or it could be, he's just a real asshole when he's not drinking.  I know he's moved from place to place, and normally people with good friends don't just up and do that, so maybe he's got a lot of skeletons or something.

Or he's just an addict and booze is cheaper than heroin.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 3, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> It just begs the question about just what sort of trauma he's had in his past that makes him drink like that.  Even when he's not "performing" with furries, he's still knocking them back.  He used to bring his parents to show off his furry conventions, so maybe there's some element of him "not being good enough" in their eyes.  Or it could be, he's just a real asshole when he's not drinking.  I know he's moved from place to place, and normally people with good friends don't just up and do that, so maybe he's got a lot of skeletons or something.
> 
> Or he's just an addict and booze is cheaper than heroin.


That's probably the latter. The guy has _always _been a hard drinker. Could it have started as a coping mechanism for whatever? Sure. But once it becomes a matter of "just a little glass or the shakes come back", the original motivation is a moot point.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 3, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's probably the latter. The guy has _always _been a hard drinker. Could it have started as a coping mechanism for whatever? Sure. But once it becomes a matter of "just a little glass or the shakes come back", the original motivation is a moot point.


I think you're right.  At this point, even when he's not drinking, I've heard he's got an extremely short temper and is very dull to be around.


----------



## John Freeman (Oct 3, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> I think you're right.  At this point, even when he's not drinking, I've heard he's got an extremely short temper and is very dull to be around.


It's got to be a combination of his parents and some kind of childhood trauma/addiction. Like your grandpa who started smoking when there were 48 states and he was 12. I get the feeling hes always been an autistic failure of a son, and to cope with his parents disappointment (if not apathy) he drinks.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 4, 2022)

Midwest Furfest Twitter is being brigaded so hard because of a rumoured zoophile room, nobody cares about their wuflu policy anymore.



			https://twitter.com/furfest/status/1577041084143779840?s=21&t=vVJNwSHFSWBlHEZX4vxZLw


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 4, 2022)

I don't know how to archive the entire thread on twitter but this has some of it. Semi-Archive

This is the direct thread about it.  (Semi-Archive)


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 4, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Midwest Furfest Twitter is being brigaded so hard because of a rumoured zoophile room, nobody cares about their wuflu policy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/furfest/status/1577041084143779840?s=21&t=vVJNwSHFSWBlHEZX4vxZLw


COVID is over but they're still requiring people show their vaccine proof and demanding people still wear masks. If anything I think this COVID policy is more of an excuse for people who are power hungry have an excuse to abuse their authority towards those they hate ie (the unvaccinated).


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 4, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Midwest Furfest Twitter is being brigaded so hard because of a rumoured zoophile room, nobody cares about their wuflu policy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/furfest/status/1577041084143779840?s=21&t=vVJNwSHFSWBlHEZX4vxZLw


Still more than enough neurotic retards.

Right below a thread starting with this


----------



## Markass the Worst (Oct 4, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Still more than enough neurotic retards.
> View attachment 3715321
> Right below a thread starting with this
> View attachment 3715322


Really goes to show you the priorities of these people. Who cares about animal rapists attending the convention, it's obviously more important to get injected with the idiot juice.


----------



## John Freeman (Oct 5, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Midwest Furfest Twitter is being brigaded so hard because of a rumoured zoophile room, nobody cares about their wuflu policy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/furfest/status/1577041084143779840?s=21&t=vVJNwSHFSWBlHEZX4vxZLw


"He has a way of doing the _worst things_ for reasons that seem almost noble..."


----------



## phattie (Oct 6, 2022)

Ima just leave this here.



			https://twitter.com/ClownWorld_/status/1577647867702824961
		


Our favorite boi Rioley Storm getting tossed out of his wheelchair for being an insufferable cunt


----------



## Tikiflurria Happenstance (Oct 16, 2022)

So much of this disgust with furries that normal, well-adjusted people have would all go away if the staff of these kinds of conventions openly denounce zoophilia and work with their security to rid the convention of patrons that advocate for animal abuse. However, this fetish involving real animals runs so deep in the fandom, that even the convention staff are complicit. Furries are not even close to the worst thing on the internet these days, but they will always be a disgusting group of people because they are aware of their own problems and do nothing to fix them.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 17, 2022)

Tikiflurria Happenstance said:


> So much of this disgust with furries that normal, well-adjusted people have would all go away if the staff of these kinds of conventions openly denounce zoophilia and work with their security to rid the convention of patrons that advocate for animal abuse. However, this fetish involving real animals runs so deep in the fandom, that even the convention staff are complicit. Furries are not even close to the worst thing on the internet these days, but they will always be a disgusting group of people because they are aware of their own problems and do nothing to fix them.


A bit of a TMI power level reveal about my past but what got me cancelled from meets and furry groups was A combination of calling out zoos/groomers, not becoming trans and insisting traps are cool, and generally not going along with the we're all human, drumpf is a Nazi, COVID is super serial get double vaxxed, wear a mask, blah blah blah etc.....

Furries most of the people who are just attention seeking faggots ie 40% of them care more about virtue signaling the right politics then every trying to dissuade the public that they're not a bunch of queer, degenerate, dog fuckers. Because being the Queer degenerate dog fuckers who wears a diaper is an identity and if you don't agree you're literally a drumpflr Nazi and need to be cancelled. Naturally the furry elites are either cucks, or willingly involved in said subjects and let this shit continue. 

If you don't actively groom kids to be trans within the next five years I foresee you're a bigot card will be used on the masses and people will submit because they're scared because maybe they're a diaper fag, or run of the mill fag they double down and protect pedos because they think normies won't tell the difference and seek numbers and conformity.



Markass the Worst said:


> Really goes to show you the priorities of these people. Who cares about animal rapists attending the convention, it's obviously more important to get injected with the idiot juice.


The "fandom" cares more about virtue signaling how progressively queerly left they are.


John Freeman said:


> "He has a way of doing the _worst things_ for reasons that seem almost noble..."


MFF even in 2001 was trying to portray itself as more queer and gay then any other furry con. While anthro con tries to be Normie friendly the other con is basically a party dumb fuckfest.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 13, 2022)

Since Twitter is currently letting anybody willing to burn $8 have a verified badge on their account, this resulted in someone impersonating MFF's Twitter and making some really funny tweets, resulting in numerous dumb furries mistaking the tweets as official.



(link)(archive)


(link)(archive)


(link)(archive)

It managed to provoke the actual MFF Twitter into tweeting out a response reminding people which account was the TRUE and HONEST MFF:
__
(link)(archive)


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 14, 2022)

surprised the official MFF said nothing on the fact that there were several pro-zoo posts made on the fake MFF and I'm pretty sure a bunch of furries lost their shit about an earlier con not doing anything to get rid of zoos.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 14, 2022)

Personally I'm just hoping for there to be some RainFurrest-level ABDL gross-out shenanigans at MFF next month in the wake of the sudden trend of furries outing themselves as diaperfags on Twitter this past week.

No amount of COVID vaccine security theater is gonna prevent this one from being a regular HazMat Superfund Site by the time it's concluded.


----------



## YourFellowMeanie (Nov 14, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> It managed to provoke the actual MFF Twitter into tweeting out a response reminding people which account was the TRUE and HONEST MFF:
> _View attachment 3862158_
> (link)(archive)


Was this post actually in response to the fake Twitter?  It doesn't seem like they address the issue at all (No surprise there I guess).  The fact that they posted their correct handle here seems coincidental more than anything.


----------



## The Atlantic Ocean (Nov 15, 2022)

ConFuzzled in the UK has announced a new director: Yinx, aka Alexi Drew.

 

Yinx replaces Crimson, aka Toby Watkin-Jones. The two of them live together and have been in a relationship for years.

You won’t be surprised to learn that Yinx is trans. She was born Adam Drew and had surgery in 2019. Here’s an old pre-transition photo:


(https://archive.ph/hpnMR)

Now _of course_ Yinx is into BDSM, pup hoods and so on. But Yinx also has a more distinctive interest: male lactation and breast growth.



Spoiler: NSFW



 



Certainly makes you wonder what motivated Adam Drew to become Alexi Drew. 

Look through the rest of Yinx’s Tumblr if you want to get an insight into the mind of a furry convention director. It’s archived in two parts here and here. And if you’re attending MFF in December, well, so is Yinx! Imagine a British accent and an outfit like this:



Spoiler: NSFW




(https://archive.ph/xoWd9)


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't know if this made it here or not, posting 'cause I missed it if it was here.

Baltimore's fur con, Furthemore, had a troon charity as their chosen charity and the director of said troon charity absconded with a big old pile of money.



			https://furthemore.org/midanthro-statement-on-casa-ruby/
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/nIF52
		




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2022/07/17/casa-ruby-programs-close/
		



			https://archive.ph/EB9QH


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 17, 2022)

KiwiFuzz said:


> I don't know if this made it here or not, posting 'cause I missed it if it was here.
> 
> Baltimore's fur con, Furthemore, had a troon charity as their chosen charity and the director of said troon charity absconded with a big old pile of money.
> 
> ...


I remember reading about this some months ago and after a quick search.






						Furry Convention Drama
					

While we were all distracted by FreeFurAll over the weekend, Chicago's Child Age Play Convention, or CAPCon, took place. And while furry twitter was hyping up FFA as a superspreader event, CAPCon may be the site of an actual COVID outbreak. At least 8 attendees have claimed to test positive for...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Markass the Worst (Nov 18, 2022)

KiwiFuzz said:


> I don't know if this made it here or not, posting 'cause I missed it if it was here.
> 
> Baltimore's fur con, Furthemore, had a troon charity as their chosen charity and the director of said troon charity absconded with a big old pile of money.
> 
> ...


People grifting with troon charities for personal gain? Colour me shocked! That has never happened before!


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 23, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> ConFuzzled in the UK has announced a new director: Yinx, aka Alexi Drew.


Let's see how long it'll take for the convention to completely crash and burn.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 25, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Let's see how long it'll take for the convention to completely crash and burn.


It all depends on attendance at conventions if a shit ton of zoomers become furries and can afford to all get together and afford a room share. It happens all the time for anime conventions. If creepy loners can save up 300-500 bucks they can afford a con if they all pitch in and etc...


----------



## Berserk Fury (Nov 28, 2022)

Surprised furry conventions aren't universally banned yet.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 28, 2022)

Berserk Fury said:


> Surprised furry conventions aren't universally banned yet.


Convention spaces like money, and most furry conventions don't go full Rainfurrest. If they're willing to host shit like kink conventions, the average furcon won't even ding their radar.


----------



## Sintharia (Nov 28, 2022)

Berserk Fury said:


> Surprised furry conventions aren't universally banned yet.


Furry conventions bring a LOT of commerce into an area through hotel bookings, dining, and taxes. It's not even just the convention spaces that like money. Cities like money, too. 

Furry cons seem really degenerate because furries put the entirety of their business on social media for clout. However, every convention, from the DNC/RNC to anime and other fandom conventions to business conventions like dentists and architects have degenerate shit going on SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Purestrain Gold (Nov 28, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> It all depends on attendance at conventions if a shit ton of zoomers become furries and can afford to all get together and afford a room share. It happens all the time for anime conventions. If creepy loners can save up 300-500 bucks they can afford a con if they all pitch in and etc...


UK cons don't allow this at all - I'm not sure how US ones do, surely it breaks all sorts of fire safety regulations to have twice as many residents as you're supposed to? But perhaps America doesn't have those.

Confuzzled doesn't seem to be hurting for attendees this year, but one big red flag for them is that they've lost their payment processor, and are taking payment for 2023 by bank transfer. This of course leaves people with no protection if they fuck off and spend all the money on blow and estrogen. To make it worse they're intentionally muddying the waters and pretending that UK banks' "confirmation of payee" feature is some sort of meaningful protection akin to credit card purchase protection which it isn't. 



			https://twitter.com/cfconvention/status/1569756460451594241


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 28, 2022)

Purestrain Gold said:


> UK cons don't allow this at all - I'm not sure how US ones do, surely it breaks all sorts of fire safety regulations to have twice as many residents as you're supposed to? But perhaps America doesn't have those.
> 
> Confuzzled doesn't seem to be hurting for attendees this year, but one big red flag for them is that they've lost their payment processor, and are taking payment for 2023 by bank transfer. This of course leaves people with no protection if they fuck off and spend all the money on blow and estrogen. To make it worse they're intentionally muddying the waters and pretending that UK banks' "confirmation of payee" feature is some sort of meaningful protection akin to credit card purchase protection which it isn't.
> 
> ...


Room sharing to some extent is time honored at US cons.  The cons have clamped down on it a little, but not that much. It's one reason some require a daily housekeeping checkin.


----------



## Sintharia (Nov 28, 2022)

Purestrain Gold said:


> UK cons don't allow this at all - I'm not sure how US ones do, surely it breaks all sorts of fire safety regulations to have twice as many residents as you're supposed to? But perhaps America doesn't have those.
> 
> Confuzzled doesn't seem to be hurting for attendees this year, but one big red flag for them is that they've lost their payment processor, and are taking payment for 2023 by bank transfer. This of course leaves people with no protection if they fuck off and spend all the money on blow and estrogen. To make it worse they're intentionally muddying the waters and pretending that UK banks' "confirmation of payee" feature is some sort of meaningful protection akin to credit card purchase protection which it isn't.
> 
> ...


It is a time honored tradition in the US to look the other way if you're getting your money. The regulations are on the books, yes. But so long as the rules are being broken in such a way that it doesn't actively cause a problem that comes back on the hotel, they don't care. It's the same with occupancy limits at clubs, OSHA regulations, etc. They only become an issue for the company when them being broken starts to affect their bottom line, usually when regulatory officials or emergency responders become involved.


----------



## Dragged Into Sunlight (Nov 28, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> A bit of a TMI power level reveal about my past but what got me cancelled from meets and furry groups was A combination of calling out zoos/groomers, not becoming trans and insisting traps are cool, and generally not going along with the we're all human, drumpf is a Nazi, COVID is super serial get double vaxxed, wear a mask, blah blah blah etc.....
> 
> Furries most of the people who are just attention seeking faggots ie 40% of them care more about virtue signaling the right politics then every trying to dissuade the public that they're not a bunch of queer, degenerate, dog fuckers. Because being the Queer degenerate dog fuckers who wears a diaper is an identity and if you don't agree you're literally a drumpflr Nazi and need to be cancelled. Naturally the furry elites are either cucks, or willingly involved in said subjects and let this shit continue.
> 
> ...



Idk why anyone is confused as to why the Furry community doesn't do anything about perverts. If they did, there wouldn't be anyone left. It's rotten to the core no matter how people try to spin it. As Null put it "If a furry tells you there's nothing sexual about it, THEY'RE LYING TO YOU"



BubblesLahey said:


> Here are the Gray Muzzle FurFags who run Camp Feral, Halex and Potoroo.
> View attachment 3648255View attachment 3648256



No homo, but the guy on the left is the best looking man I have ever seen associated with the furry fandom. I wonder what went wrong.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 28, 2022)

Just a few more days until MFF kicks off, then. It's funny, but I still have a modest degree of anticipation for dumb shit to happen there. The convention attendance seems like it's going to be pretty massive given the post-COVID hype and the whole lottery system for rooms in the months leading up, so the likelihood of entertaining public spectacles is pretty good.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 29, 2022)

Purestrain Gold said:


> UK cons don't allow this at all - I'm not sure how US ones do, surely it breaks all sorts of fire safety regulations to have twice as many residents as you're supposed to? But perhaps America doesn't have those.
> 
> Confuzzled doesn't seem to be hurting for attendees this year, but one big red flag for them is that they've lost their payment processor, and are taking payment for 2023 by bank transfer. This of course leaves people with no protection if they fuck off and spend all the money on blow and estrogen. To make it worse they're intentionally muddying the waters and pretending that UK banks' "confirmation of payee" feature is some sort of meaningful protection akin to credit card purchase protection which it isn't.
> 
> ...


Yeah the US con scene is a weird but fun scene all within its own.  If your from Australia or the UK it's a good way to get to meet weirdos without knowing weirdo's.

It's truly an experience that very make American cons kind of fun. Especially if you're a young neet who is terminally afraid of getting outside.


Dragged Into Sunlight said:


> Idk why anyone is confused as to why the Furry community doesn't do anything about perverts. If they did, there wouldn't be anyone left. It's rotten to the core no matter how people try to spin it. As Null put it "If a furry tells you there's nothing sexual about it, THEY'RE LYING TO YOU"
> 
> 
> 
> No homo, but the guy on the left is the best looking man I have ever seen associated with the furry fandom. I wonder what went wrong.


I wish null could accept PayPal because you deserve a semper fidelis sir.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Dec 1, 2022)

MFF is tagging their cattle again.


----------



## Some Badger (Dec 1, 2022)

I've done some live event gigs at convention centers here and there as the industry shakes off the pandemic slump and I can't think of a single event I worked that still enforces vax/PPE requirements besides furcons at this point. I haven't been forced to wear a mask in like 10 months, never been carded, and yet furries act it's still 2021 with their peak-vax hysteria. At this point these measures are just a barrier of entry to determine who's politically compliant and who isn't.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 1, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I've done some live event gigs at convention centers here and there as the industry shakes off the pandemic slump and I can't think of a single event I worked that still enforces vax/PPE requirements besides furcons at this point. I haven't been forced to wear a mask in like 10 months, never been carded, and yet furries act it's still 2021 with their peak-vax hysteria. At this point these measures are just a barrier of entry to determine who's politically compliant and who isn't.


Never mind that there's going to be far worse fluid and disease exchange going on all weekend. The ABDLs in particular keep stating how overt they want to be with MFF this year, which is arguably a bigger biohazard waiting to happen than the damned coof. Hence why I expect Rainfurrest degrees of stupidity, if Motor City Fur Con earlier this year was anything to go by.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 2, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> MFF is tagging their cattle again.
> 
> View attachment 3980871


I have a game I want to see if there is a noticable jump in sudden deaths, or extreme medical emergencies, or new chronic conditions from these very publicly vaccinated furries in the next couple of years. 

Its a bit off topic I know but just a two year experiment. I feel like having a fun data tracking experience.


Some Badger said:


> I've done some live event gigs at convention centers here and there as the industry shakes off the pandemic slump and I can't think of a single event I worked that still enforces vax/PPE requirements besides furcons at this point. I haven't been forced to wear a mask in like 10 months, never been carded, and yet furries act it's still 2021 with their peak-vax hysteria. At this point these measures are just a barrier of entry to determine who's politically compliant and who isn't.


The problem is this mindset is still prevalent in a lot more places then just furry cons. While most red states and normal places have relaxed restrictions, a lot of cons in Maryland, the northeast, are still doing proof of vaccination, I think anime weekend Atlanta was still requiring negative covid test. Knowing Atlanta that probably meant "COVID test" ie temperature check if enforced. Believe it or not despite more people realizing covid was abused at best and at worst an absolute lie. Meanwhile Katsu Con (in Maryland) at least in 2022 required proof of vaccination not just negative test but full proof. This is a problem that affects the Anime con scene too not just furries. Thankfully most of the Midwest, deep south, Texas and Florida are having an Anime convention renaissance at the expense of the west coast, northeast, and Canada.

Weirdly Mexico is becoming the next con scene place too.



The Big O said:


> Never mind that there's going to be far worse fluid and disease exchange going on all weekend. The ABDLs in particular keep stating how overt they want to be with MFF this year, which is arguably a bigger biohazard waiting to happen than the damned coof. Hence why I expect Rainfurrest degrees of stupidity, if Motor City Fur Con earlier this year was anything to go by.


Urine soaked and possibly feces contaminated diapers left out in the hallway, possibly several drug overdoses, shooting nearby not unlikely don't expect large body count and police able to stop it, robberies in the parking lot, and probably not going to happen but maybe a rare furry max vax dies suddenly or is rushed to the ER and gets a chronic condition. I am doing a test.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 2, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The problem is this mindset is still prevalent in a lot more places then just furry cons. While most red states and normal places have relaxed restrictions, a lot of cons in Maryland, the northeast, are still doing proof of vaccination, I think anime weekend Atlanta was still requiring negative covid test. Knowing Atlanta that probably meant "COVID test" ie temperature check if enforced. Believe it or not despite more people realizing covid was abused at best and at worst an absolute lie. Meanwhile Katsu Con (in Maryland) at least in 2022 required proof of vaccination not just negative test but full proof. This is a problem that affects the Anime con scene too not just furries. Thankfully most of the Midwest, deep south, Texas and Florida are having an Anime convention renaissance at the expense of the west coast, northeast, and Canada.
> 
> Weirdly Mexico is becoming the next con scene place too.


Can at least anecdotally confirm conventions in the Boston area are still being little bitches and enforcing COVID protocols too, including vaccination proof. It was needed this past year to attend Anime Boston and PAX East. Needless to say I didn't go to either one, I chose to just save my money.


----------



## Purestrain Gold (Dec 2, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I've done some live event gigs at convention centers here and there as the industry shakes off the pandemic slump and I can't think of a single event I worked that still enforces vax/PPE requirements besides furcons at this point. I haven't been forced to wear a mask in like 10 months, never been carded, and yet furries act it's still 2021 with their peak-vax hysteria. At this point these measures are just a barrier of entry to determine who's politically compliant and who isn't.


Maybe they're just trying to keep the blacks out? Black vaccination rates are still far lower.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 2, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Can at least anecdotally confirm conventions in the Boston area are still being little bitches and enforcing COVID protocols too, including vaccination proof. It was needed this past year to attend Anime Boston and PAX East. Needless to say I didn't go to either one, I chose to just save my money.


Head down to Texas and Florida the con scene is booming here right now. So much the locals can't keep up with the screne.


----------



## Some Badger (Dec 2, 2022)

Purestrain Gold said:


> Maybe they're just trying to keep the blacks out? Black vaccination rates are still far lower.


Nah, black furries are pozzed as hell. They take identity politics to an absurd extreme.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 2, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Nah, black furries are pozzed as hell. They take identity politics to an absurd extreme.


Can attest. Used to be acquainted with a pair of black furries years ago and they're both pretty fucking insufferable. The 2020 Summer of Love riots made me cut off from ever talking to them again when they went full bore "BLM."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 2, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Nah, black furries are pozzed as hell. They take identity politics to an absurd extreme.


From what I can tell, black furries come in only two flavors, with zero exceptions:
#1 - Based and fed-up with niggers.
#2 - _THE WOKEST MOTHERFUCKERS YOU'LL EVER SEE IN YOUR LIFE_

As you can imagine, flavor #1 is pretty unpopular so they tend to stick to their own little communities instead of sperging out on twitter like the rest of the fandom.


----------



## Some Badger (Dec 2, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Can attest. Used to be acquainted with a pair of black furries years ago and they're both pretty fucking insufferable. The 2020 Summer of Love riots made me cut off from ever talking to them again when they went full bore "BLM."





Corn Flakes said:


> From what I can tell, black furries come in only two flavors, with zero exceptions:
> #1 - Based and fed-up with niggers.
> #2 - _THE WOKEST MOTHERFUCKERS YOU'LL EVER SEE IN YOUR LIFE_
> 
> As you can imagine, flavor #1 is pretty unpopular so they tend to stick to their own little communities instead of sperging out on twitter like the rest of the fandom.


Furries of basically every nonwhite group fall into this dichotomy tbh. It’s directly proportional to how brown they are. They’re all basically gay and/or trannies too, but they all want a bigger cut of the oppression pie, which is why they became insufferably louder in mid-2020. To this day there are still people who have #BLM in their Twitter handles.

I swear, most of these guys must be younger millennials like me because the moment they started coming of age in the mid-2010s was around the time the fandom got way more overtly political and the porn became far more ubiquitous through Twitter and Tumblr.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Dec 2, 2022)

Riding on the current trend in this thread about nigfurs, we got a confirmed chimpout at MFF.

https://twitter.com/z0rrico/status/1598505954676330496





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 2, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Riding on the current trend in this thread about nigfurs, we got a confirmed chimpout at MFF.
> 
> https://twitter.com/z0rrico/status/1598505954676330496
> 
> View attachment 3983352



Some of these people are acting like he ran up and started screaming at them, dude just repeated “you’re out” a few times.

The funny part is that guy clearly works for the hotel, which means the convention has no real course of action here if he says the group was being a problem.  

I’d also bet he’s a manager, not actually security……which isn’t better.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 2, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> MFF is tagging their cattle again.
> 
> View attachment 3980871


The Coof, where the majority of attendees are vaccinated against it is probably the least problematic virus to be caught at MFF.


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Dec 2, 2022)

*Now this may strike some viewers as harsh but I believe everyone involved in this story should die.

*


----------



## Toilet Duck (Dec 2, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Riding on the current trend in this thread about nigfurs, we got a confirmed chimpout at MFF.
> 
> https://twitter.com/z0rrico/status/1598505954676330496
> 
> View attachment 3983352


Reported context for this situation is, security asked them to move  to prevent clogging the hallways. Allegedly security touched them because they didn't comply. Fursuiter allegedly put his hands on security as a response. Fursuiter "well that shit ain't real" [Security] "I've got it on tape and you're out." Either way the most affective way of dealing with staff or security at cons is to argue with them. Works every time to get your ass thrown out. How are you supposed to attend a con orgy with no badge? keep a level head guys.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Dec 2, 2022)

So here's something that kinda almost went under the radar. Check out this tweet from Midwest Furfest about a raffle they're holding for charity:



Tweet | Archive (may not be working yet, Archive is being slow)
Now, for most people this will likely be shuffled into the "Oh, how sweet, you're gonna sell his fursuit to a kind and generous soul just like he was!"

Here's the problem:

He died "this year due to complications *from a rare form of blood clot.*"


Now, I'm not going to pretend I knew the guy. In fact, this is the first time I've heard of him, and my condolences to his family. But this begs the question: "Was he vaccinated?" And I ask that question in particular because I'VE HEARD THIS SHIT ALL TOO FUCKING OFTEN!

There is a clue that he got his vaccines, though it's not much. Here's a screenshot of his Twitter account, now locked:

LOOK AT ALL THOSE VIRTUE SIGNALS!

Right now, it's a stretch without further information to suggest he died because of the "vaccines." Also it's not known (yet), though likely, that he was at MFF last year, when they started mandating the COVID vaccines.

If he died due to the clot shots, holy hell. To sell off his fursuit after he died following the same bullshit they jammed down everyone's throats is a special kind of vile.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 2, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> So here's something that kinda almost went under the radar. Check out this tweet from Midwest Furfest about a raffle they're holding for charity:
> 
> View attachment 3985761View attachment 3985767View attachment 3985773
> Tweet | Archive (may not be working yet, Archive is being slow)
> ...


Never heard about this guy biting it until now. Judging by all those immediate warning signs in that bio: fat fuck, likely a politisperg, into gaining and transformation fetishes, pronouns, 11K followers so a modestly popular Twitter furry, there is a 99.9% chance he was vaxxmaxxed. But hey, could also be the blood clot was a direct result that *he was a fat fuck.*

Meh. I can't really shed a tear. Unlike cases such as DogBomb, this one doesn't garner much sympathy.


----------



## Toilet Duck (Dec 2, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Never heard about this guy biting it until now. Judging by all those immediate warning signs in that bio: fat fuck, likely a politisperg, into gaining and transformation fetishes, pronouns, 11K followers so a modestly popular Twitter furry, there is a 99.9% chance he was vaxxmaxxed. But hey, could also be the blood clot was a direct result that *he was a fat fuck.*
> 
> Meh. I can't really shed a tear. Unlike cases such as DogBomb, this one doesn't garner much sympathy.


more focused on the funny, they're auctioning off his chosen skin. anyone who wins this auction will have to breathe this dead man's farts. Know what he smelled like. Creepy. Should have just burned the fur suit on a funeral pier like the end of Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 2, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> more focused on the funny, they're auctioning off his chosen skin. anyone who wins this auction will have to breathe this dead man's farts. Know what he smelled like. Creepy. Should have just burned the fur suit on a funeral pier like the end of Return of the Jedi.


I'll give you 95% odds that it's also a murrsuit, so it's not just "normal" sweat you'd be smelling in there.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 2, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> more focused on the funny, they're auctioning off his chosen skin. anyone who wins this auction will have to breathe this dead man's farts. Know what he smelled like. Creepy. Should have just burned the fur suit on a funeral pier like the end of Return of the Jedi.


Shit, that'd actually be a really metal way to send off a fursuit if one has died. I'd respect such a spectacle. Too bad most furries aren't DGAF enough to ever come up with such an idea in their last wills.


----------



## Toilet Duck (Dec 2, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Shit, that'd actually be a really metal way to send off a fursuit if one has died. I'd respect such a spectacle. Too bad most furries aren't DGAF enough to ever come up with such an idea in their last wills.


just reeks of cow hide and farts as it goes up in flames.


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (Dec 2, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Never heard about this guy biting it until now. Judging by all those immediate warning signs in that bio: fat fuck, likely a politisperg, into gaining and transformation fetishes, pronouns, 11K followers so a modestly popular Twitter furry, there is a 99.9% chance he was vaxxmaxxed. But hey, could also be the blood clot was a direct result that *he was a fat fuck.*
> 
> Meh. I can't really shed a tear. Unlike cases such as DogBomb, this one doesn't garner much sympathy.


Can you fucking queers stop extoling this dogbomb guy as some exalted saint? I kept seeing the name come up a couple years back lauded like a sinless cherub and exemplar of humanity- I thought maybe he carried some esteemed honors, independently meritorious in some unique niche field of study or something? Look the turkey up and he's just an average fucking guy that got bit by Lou Gehrig's disease. That's it, he wasn't like a Smokey Yunick spending his final years a testbed for every experimental treatment under the sun or something, he was just a guy. Oh  he was an average guy that didn't fuck animals or kids and donated his body to get blown up by the department of defense. COR, set the bar lower, furfags.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 3, 2022)

Shot.



Chaser.



I also enjoy the juxtaposition that there's already a cop car and ambulance right behind these dopes.


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Dec 3, 2022)

I can say confidentally I hate everyone going to this. Furcons haven't been furry conventions for years, they're popularity balls for insufferable normie degenerates and it's best to not associate with any of the shitty attendees. I don't care if I'm MATI, out of dozens of furfags I know, only two even went to this clotshot-only loser fuckfest and both are dipshit normies I never talked to nor want to anymore after finding out their poor life choices.
*Here's hoping for rivers of milk and hopefully not the pozzed kind*. __


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 3, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> There is a clue that he got his vaccines, though it's not much. Here's a screenshot of his Twitter account, now locked:
> View attachment 3985695
> LOOK AT ALL THOSE VIRTUE SIGNALS!
> 
> ...


I like how the retarded constsntly gaping mouth resembles the "ACK!" troonjak.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Dec 3, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> So here's something that kinda almost went under the radar. Check out this tweet from Midwest Furfest about a raffle they're holding for charity:
> 
> View attachment 3985761View attachment 3985767View attachment 3985773
> Tweet | Archive (may not be working yet, Archive is being slow)
> ...


For a moment I thought it was one of those musclefat poly faggots who pump their balls full of saline and died from it. On that notion alone, given their 500 degeneracy tags, chances are they were probably involved in all manner of unhealthy degeneracy, so I highly doubt it was a simple healthy specimen succumbing to the vaccine. I can't even tell if theyre f2m or not, but given they seemingly live and die by their muscle daddy vibes, chances are they were on all manner of gear alongside Gates swimming in their veins.

Weird fucking figure to "honor". Dude is a colossal fetish red flag.


----------



## Executive Petrel (Dec 3, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Never heard about this guy biting it until now. Judging by all those immediate warning signs in that bio: fat fuck, likely a politisperg, into gaining and transformation fetishes, pronouns, 11K followers so a modestly popular Twitter furry, there is a 99.9% chance he was vaxxmaxxed. But hey, could also be the blood clot was a direct result that *he was a fat fuck.*
> 
> Meh. I can't really shed a tear. Unlike cases such as DogBomb, this one doesn't garner much sympathy.



BSE killed the cow.


----------



## ZapThePickle (Dec 3, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> more focused on the funny, they're auctioning off his chosen skin. anyone who wins this auction will have to breathe this dead man's farts. Know what he smelled like. Creepy. Should have just burned the fur suit on a funeral pier like the end of Return of the Jedi.


God so many furries would lose their shit. Someone the left the fandom burnt their suit a while back and people went absolutely APESHIT on them, it was quite funny 


Furries have this weird idea that they can tell people what to do with their personal property. So much so fursuit makers make commissioners agree to a TOS that says you cant use your 5 grand carpet to fuck in if they made it, you can't burn your 2 grand head, ect ect ect 


Shit is wild! If I spent 3-5k on something...if I wanted to fuck in, wear it once and keep it in a closet, burn it, give it away ect ect ect I will goddamn it


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 3, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> So here's something that kinda almost went under the radar. Check out this tweet from Midwest Furfest about a raffle they're holding for charity:
> 
> View attachment 3985761View attachment 3985767View attachment 3985773
> Tweet | Archive (may not be working yet, Archive is being slow)
> ...


Something interesting to note: the name Daddy Lechonk" seems to be based on the new Pokemon games as there's literally a pig Pokemon named Lechonk and the PupWrecks guy isn't above being into fat pig characters. Doing a cursory glance on Twitter search shows that he died just last month and just before there were people pissed that this person couldn't be an organ donor due to the "no gay people can donate blood/organs" rule that I think still exists.

Did this person consent to giving their suit away? If yes, I hope that MFF knows to not give the suit to a minor because of the amount of musclefat porn I've seen.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Dec 3, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Something interesting to note: the name Daddy Lechonk" seems to be based on the new Pokemon games as there's literally a pig Pokemon named Lechonk and the PupWrecks guy isn't above being into fat pig characters. Doing a cursory glance on Twitter search shows that he died just last month and just before there were people pissed that this person couldn't be an organ donor due to the "no gay people can donate blood/organs" rule that I think still exists.
> 
> Did this person consent to giving their suit away? If yes, I hope that MFF knows to not give the suit to a minor because of the amount of musclefat porn I've seen.


As a minor clarification, the guy actually died back in August.  I recall seeing some grotesque memorial art floating around Twitter back then.  I think the sudden rush of condolences from last month was because attention got brought to it because of the plan to raffle the fursuit.  Because so many furries won't actually pay attention to shit unless there's a fursuit involved.


----------



## omori (Dec 3, 2022)

Besides the sanitary concerns raffling off a personal suit is super weird. A lot of the times that I’ve seen when a suiter kicks it it’s usually that the suit is retired or gifted to a close friend to continue to be worn at events as a bit of a memorial.


----------



## Toilet Duck (Dec 3, 2022)

Inspiration hit after the holiday card contest. but big daddy chonk, I wish you peace after you flew over the rainbow.

this year, we will honor Yule by burning your fur suit because it was probably full of farts and asbestos and will keep us warm all through the holiday season.

apparently  the concept of burning a fur suit drives weirdos crazy so, even better.


----------



## omori (Dec 4, 2022)

So a bunch of conservative types camped out in front of the mff hotel to protest (pretty weakly I might add, I thought it was a joke when I first saw the pictures) and it’s that dang dirty kiwi farms’ fault!


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 4, 2022)

omori said:


> View attachment 3996240
> So a bunch of conservative types camped out in front of the mff hotel to protest (pretty weakly I might add, I thought it was a joke when I first saw the pictures) and it’s that dang dirty kiwi farms’ fault!



Are these actually conservatives protesting a furry convention or is this like the Anon furry protest from back in like 09?

Either way lol.


----------



## Markass the Worst (Dec 4, 2022)

omori said:


> View attachment 3996240
> So a bunch of conservative types camped out in front of the mff hotel to protest (pretty weakly I might add, I thought it was a joke when I first saw the pictures) and it’s that dang dirty kiwi farms’ fault!


How much do you want to bet those are just local residents sick of furfags' (literal) shit? I doubt 4chan organized anything this gay and we have a policy against gayops like this.


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (Dec 4, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Are these actually conservatives protesting a furry convention or is this like the Anon furry protest from back in like 09?
> 
> Either way lol.


The anon furry protest was actually just a furry attention whoring- It was Prawst and his buttbuddies what did that.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 4, 2022)

SocialDislocationAuto said:


> The anon furry protest was actually just a furry attention whoring- It was Prawst and his buttbuddies what did that.


>Yet another case of "It didn't happen ...but it should have"
Dammit. Why is reality so cruel?


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 4, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> more focused on the funny, they're auctioning off his chosen skin. anyone who wins this auction will have to breathe this dead man's farts. Know what he smelled like. Creepy. Should have just burned the fur suit on a funeral pier like the end of Return of the Jedi.


Suppose he died in the fursuit and wasn't discovered for a couple of weeks, then it would smell like death.


----------



## Markass the Worst (Dec 4, 2022)

SocialDislocationAuto said:


> The anon furry protest was actually just a furry attention whoring- It was Prawst and his buttbuddies what did that.


I was right to be skeptical. Furfags constantly lie and make up shit for attention.


----------



## Toilet Duck (Dec 4, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> Suppose he died in the fursuit and wasn't discovered for a couple of weeks, then it would smell like death.


they would still auction it off anyway.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Dec 4, 2022)

Saw on Twitter that some dude was wearing a literal dog shock collar around his neck while suiting on the MFF con floor and had his spotter zap him every couple of minutes. Now, I'm not saying the suit catching fire would be hilarious, but it would certainly be rather poetic.


----------



## moocow (Dec 4, 2022)

Toilet Duck said:


> Fursuiter allegedly put his hands on security as a response. Fursuiter "well that shit ain't real" [Security] "I've got it on tape and you're out." Either way the most affective way of dealing with staff or security at cons is to argue with them. Works every time to get your ass thrown out.


One of the oldest tricks in the book and it works like a champ. All security, The Manager™, or even just the clerk at the front counter has to do is trigger an outburst and that's all the excuse they need to boot your ass out whether you're right or wrong. It's a quick way to tell the difference between rank amateurs running a hotel and a staff who has their shit together -- the latter understands they have more guests there than just the perverts at the con and will tolerate exactly zero monkeyshines outside the rented halls.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Dec 4, 2022)

So at this year's Midwest Furfest...WE GOT PISSING!
Tweet 




WE GOT SHITTING!
Tweet 


WE GOT REPARATIONS!
Tweet 



AND WE GOT SOME FINE ART!
Tweet 





I know that MFF is usually a hive of degeneracy, but holy shit, they've doubled down on the haram this year.
Can't imagine what they'll do next year when they have a panel on how to sacrifice to Moloch or some shit.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 4, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> So here's something that kinda almost went under the radar. Check out this tweet from Midwest Furfest about a raffle they're holding for charity:
> 
> View attachment 3985761View attachment 3985767View attachment 3985773
> Tweet | Archive (may not be working yet, Archive is being slow)
> ...


Hmmm I'm still doing a test to see how many virtue signaling furs die from rare blood disease or disorder.



RabiesTheRedneck said:


> I can say confidentally I hate everyone going to this. Furcons haven't been furry conventions for years, they're popularity balls for insufferable normie degenerates and it's best to not associate with any of the shitty attendees. I don't care if I'm MATI, out of dozens of furfags I know, only two even went to this clotshot-only loser fuckfest and both are dipshit normies I never talked to nor want to anymore after finding out their poor life choices.
> *Here's hoping for rivers of milk and hopefully not the pozzed kind*. __


Never cared about MFF after 2019 and honestly I am hoping isis or Russian extremists make an example out of it. But one can only wish for it. Fur cons suck now it's no surprise to find out the least shitty fur con of 2022 was free fur all. Then again it's bar was not get shut down and honestly a snooze fest beats AIDS in the hallway.



omori said:


> View attachment 3996240
> So a bunch of conservative types camped out in front of the mff hotel to protest (pretty weakly I might add, I thought it was a joke when I first saw the pictures) and it’s that dang dirty kiwi farms’ fault!


There are always those types of people. Honestly this is such low energy jeb moves.


Urban Sombrero said:


> So at this year's Midwest Furfest...WE GOT PISSING!
> Tweet
> View attachment 4003509
> 
> ...


Ahh so it seems like the diaperfags were out in force this time of year, people got their shit stolen because we have to make sure everyone is vaxxed. But security for dealers room doesn't matter.

The art just gets sadder and sadder every year.


----------



## omori (Dec 4, 2022)

Allegedly there was spitting off a balcony.


----------



## PineCarFreshener (Dec 5, 2022)

One can only imagine the PTSD of the Rosemont locals after this.
Tweet


----------



## Realhat (Dec 6, 2022)

ZapThePickle said:


> So much so fursuit makers make commissioners agree to a TOS that says you cant use your 5 grand carpet to fuck in if they made it, you can't burn your 2 grand head, ect ect ect


I'd love to see some examples of this if anyone has any.  I lazily checked a couple of the bigger makers' sites and saw no such terms.


----------



## Robin Yad (Dec 6, 2022)

One of the delights of MFF's dealers den this year...


(link, archive)


----------



## I Don't Wanna Die (Dec 6, 2022)

For all the chest beating people did on twitter about how great the MFF covid rules were, nobody seems to actually care about the virus at conventions. I have never seen a more packed con with so few masks and so much contact, all the time, everywhere. Good for them honestly.

I think that covid vax rules at cons should be done away with in place of a negative HIV test. Will do more good at these kinds of things if we are honest.


----------



## phattie (Dec 6, 2022)

I Don't Wanna Die said:


> For all the chest beating people did on twitter about how great the MFF covid rules were, nobody seems to actually care about the virus at conventions. I have never seen a more packed con with so few masks and so much contact, all the time, everywhere. Good for them honestly.


It's all just virtue signaling for internet points and asspats.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 6, 2022)

ZapThePickle said:


> Someone the left the fandom burnt their suit a while back and people went absolutely APESHIT on them, it was quite funny


Please tell me more!


----------



## Niggergante (Dec 7, 2022)

phattie said:


> It's all just virtue signaling for internet points and asspats.


I can confirm that the anime convention I went to not too long ago hardly enforced the mask requirements. They did it to sell their custom embossed masks and once they sold out the "requirement" got dropped lol. Can't say about the furry conventions but I'm sure it's a similar scam.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 7, 2022)

Niggergante said:


> I can confirm that the anime convention I went to not too long ago hardly enforced the mask requirements. They did it to sell their custom embossed masks and once they sold out the "requirement" got dropped lol. Can't say about the furry conventions but I'm sure it's a similar scam.


Did the convention require you to be vaxxmaxxed to gain entry? That's at the core of why I refuse to go to any conventions here in the northeast, because they're still stupidly mandating them like these furcons continue to do. And I'm not about to go out of my way to forge proof just to go have a bit of social entertainment in current year when other venues elsewhere have dropped such requirements entirely.


----------



## I Don't Wanna Die (Dec 7, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Did the convention require you to be vaxxmaxxed to gain entry? That's at the core of why I refuse to go to any conventions here in the northeast, because they're still stupidly mandating them like these furcons continue to do. And I'm not about to go out of my way to forge proof just to go have a bit of social entertainment in current year when other venues elsewhere have dropped such requirements entirely.


Look at some conventions next year and you will see that they are going hard one way or the other. Last year nearly every one allowed either vaccine card or a PCR test. Next year I see some like Anthrocon make no mention of anything, others stopped accepting negative tests.


----------



## Captain Olimar (Dec 7, 2022)

Furries who got their lungs potentially pozzed at MFF are being encouraged to share their results under #FurFestCovidTest by the con heads.


There's already quite a bit of childish in-fighting and finger-pointing going on over who's to blame, as furries are wont to do.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 7, 2022)

Captain Olimar said:


> Furries who got their lungs potentially pozzed at MFF are being encouraged to share their results under #FurFestCovidTest by the con heads.


I hope tons of 'em get it and that they enforce having proof of six or seven Fauci Ouchies for next year because of sunken cost fallacy.


----------



## LikeAStone 2.0 (Dec 7, 2022)

Captain Olimar said:


> Furries who got their lungs potentially pozzed at MFF are being encouraged to share their results under #FurFestCovidTest by the con heads.
> 
> View attachment 4022184
> There's already quite a bit of childish in-fighting and finger-pointing going on over who's to blame, as furries are wont to do.


I checked out the hashtag 

There are a ton of positive test 
It was a mass outbreak


----------



## LikeAStone 2.0 (Dec 7, 2022)

Sorry about the double post
(Archive keeps fucking up with me rn)



There were 60 confirmed earlier today, but that’s only the numbers gathered by this one faggot. Apparently there’s been a lot of fighting and harassment involved, and the number is getting larger by the minute.


----------



## Niggergante (Dec 7, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Did the convention require you to be vaxxmaxxed to gain entry? That's at the core of why I refuse to go to any conventions here in the northeast, because they're still stupidly mandating them like these furcons continue to do. And I'm not about to go out of my way to forge proof just to go have a bit of social entertainment in current year when other venues elsewhere have dropped such requirements entirely.


No it did not. Just tested negative, though a vaxcard could substitute a photo of test. Fuckers looked at the dates the photos were taken too but yeah nobody cared that much except for one or two women who were stationed at the exact same point that you could just walk around. They were legit the only ones frothing at the mouth about it and nobody else gave enough of a shit to physically block people like them. The worst I got before that was just some employee saying "uhhh you need to wear a mask to be in this area" and I'd just ignore them and walk away lol.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 7, 2022)

LikeAStone 2.0 said:


> Sorry about the double post
> (Archive keeps fucking up with me rn)
> View attachment 4022436
> 
> There were 60 confirmed earlier today, but that’s only the numbers gathered by this one faggot. Apparently there’s been a lot of fighting and harassment involved, and the number is getting larger by the minute.


This may only be the beginning of people coming forward and admitting to having a positive coof test too. There'll be more, guaranteed. And few to none of them will learn their lesson about the vaccines and masks being utterly useless security theater.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 7, 2022)

I want a count on how many people tested positive for a venereal disease after the convention, than we can compare that to the positive COVID test numbers and see which one was the _actual _outbreak.


----------



## LikeAStone 2.0 (Dec 7, 2022)

Zoophiles were both allowed in and were giving out stickers


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 7, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> I want a count on how many people tested positive for a venereal disease after the convention, than we can compare that to the positive COVID test numbers and see which one was the _actual _outbreak.


This. With how COVID evolved (higher virulence, milder symptoms, as most viruses do) it's now an endemic virus and it's basically just going to be another thing you can catch that will give you con crud from now on.

All the HIV, herpes and monkeypox spreading around through room parties, though? Yeah, someone call the CDC. They've got some tracing to do.


----------



## Markass the Worst (Dec 7, 2022)

LikeAStone 2.0 said:


> View attachment 4022619
> 
> Zoophiles were both allowed in and were giving out stickers


I'm not surprised. Furfags have been told for years dog fucking is bad but they never do anything about it. Same with other excesses of the fandom.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Dec 7, 2022)

Markass the Worst said:


> I'm not surprised. Furfags have been told for years dog fucking is bad but they never do anything about it. Same with other excesses of the fandom.


Those dogs should also be tested for covid.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 7, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Those dogs should also be tested for covid.


Worse. Monkeypox. *shudder*


----------



## LikeAStone 2.0 (Dec 7, 2022)

I decided to look deeper and learn more about the event and culture surrounding it

I regret everything about this decision 



How is any of this real?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 7, 2022)

Why would a convention have HIV testing? I'm trying to wrap my head around that.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Dec 7, 2022)

Glad this thread exists so I know which hotels and convention centers to avoid


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 7, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Why would a convention have HIV testing? I'm trying to wrap my head around that.


Come on. It's a furry convention. Just connect the dots.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 7, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Why would a convention have HIV testing? I'm trying to wrap my head around that.


Just be glad they haven’t set up an HIV positive-only furpile gang-bang outside of the testing site……yet.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 7, 2022)

Ah, if only covid had a higher mortality rate...

Just _think _of all the furfags that might potentially die!


----------



## LikeAStone 2.0 (Dec 8, 2022)

Furfag Kingdom might have been a nightmare. But, to the guy who dressed as Doug Dimmadome, nice. I respect the effort and hat.
You’re still a furry and should still hang yourself, but maybe less so than others.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Dec 8, 2022)

LikeAStone 2.0 said:


> Sorry about the double post
> (Archive keeps fucking up with me rn)
> View attachment 4022436
> 
> There were 60 confirmed earlier today, but that’s only the numbers gathered by this one faggot. Apparently there’s been a lot of fighting and harassment involved, and the number is getting larger by the minute.


It's so baffling. This con didn't just have a vaccine requirement, but a booster requirement. And people are retarded enough to say the vaccines still work. The fuck they don't. My chicken pox vaccine worked just fine, same with the rest of friends. Absolutely brainwashed.


----------



## White_N (Dec 8, 2022)

Kerr Avon said:


> Glad this thread exists so I know which hotels and convention centers to avoid


It actually got me thinking. Have any of you ever been in a situation where, while just staying in a hotel, a horde of furry degenerates suddenly descended and began to scatter feces all over the hotel? Just imagine what it's like.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 8, 2022)

Inflation-artist-turned-coomer-trooner Boris provides some drama in the form of calling out another person as they allegedly hugged him without his consent. He tries to play it off as being concerned over Covid but even people in the comments aren't buying it as Boris tweets more often than not look like this; bragging about his ass-enlargement surgery.

Link | Archive


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Dec 8, 2022)

The whole Covid policy at conventions is starting to get increasingly ridiculous. I agree with what was said earlier in the thread, what events SHOULD be doing is instead requiring a negative HIV test. Probably a lot better and more useful in the long run.

To any random furry lurkers reading this: Covid vaccines do literally nothing in regards to preventing people from catching/spreading it. Yes, getting vaccinated and boosted will lessen the severity of any symptoms you may have if you catch covid, but if you're hanging around someone who's sick, you're probably going to get it regardless. That, and there's very likely a correlation between furries who sucked 37 dicks in a row and furries who got covid. Really makes you think.


----------



## Kupier (Dec 8, 2022)

The 19 people pizza was still worse.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 8, 2022)

White_N said:


> It actually got me thinking. Have any of you ever been in a situation where, while just staying in a hotel, a horde of furry degenerates suddenly descended and began to scatter feces all over the hotel? Just imagine what it's like.


Pretty good oppourtunity to show up at the free-for-all room parties and just steal everything not nailed down while everyone's drunk/high/snoofing.
Does a ski mask count as a partial suit?


----------



## Sintharia (Dec 8, 2022)

It seems ridiculous, but the kind of openness that furries have about being sick in the wake of the pandemic is actually kind of refreshing.

"Hey, I'm sick. If you hung out with me, you might have caught what I have, too. Just a heads up!"

It honestly doesn't matter if it's Covid, Influenza, if you fucked around and found out (though maybe be discrete about it?), or even a random cold. That info can help someone else seek appropriate treatment by providing additional information.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 8, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> It seems ridiculous, but the kind of openness that furries have about being sick in the wake of the pandemic is actually kind of refreshing.
> 
> "Hey, I'm sick. If you hung out with me, you might have caught what I have, too. Just a heads up!"
> 
> It honestly doesn't matter if it's Covid, Influenza, if you fucked around and found out (though maybe be discrete about it?), or even a random cold. That info can help someone else seek appropriate treatment by providing additional information.


The openness is fine.

It's the blame-shifting and the shit-flinging that are lulzy.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 8, 2022)

Kupier said:


> The 19 people pizza was still worse.


Speaking of such, did anyone find out who were the last 3? I consider that one of my Unsolved Mysteries From The Farms.



The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Spoiler: In case you need a reminder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassblassted (Dec 8, 2022)

For what it's worth, you gotta commend the sheer confidence it takes to be this shameless.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 8, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> Pretty good oppourtunity to show up at the free-for-all room parties and just steal everything not nailed down while everyone's drunk/high/snoofing.
> Does a ski mask count as a partial suit?


I would think that would not b enough, but I feel that you can get away wi that, since the conventions may allow pup masks.
Wear more, just in case.

Myself, I would wear a Batter costume.
I have a broader definition of 'Purification', too.


----------



## moocow (Dec 11, 2022)

White_N said:


> It actually got me thinking. Have any of you ever been in a situation where, while just staying in a hotel, a horde of furry degenerates suddenly descended and began to scatter feces all over the hotel? Just imagine what it's like.


I once got a refund from a Sheraton after frat boys down the hall from me emptied all the fire extinguishers on the entire floor into the air as they ran screaming through the halls, setting off the fire alarms and leaving everyone coughing up yellow gunk. The desk clerk offered token resistance, but when I coughed up some neon she quietly issued the refund, apologized and sent me on my way.

It can't be any harder to get a refund from a hotel infested with these circus freaks. Just showing pictures of the feces-smeared walls outside your room should be more than enough. Even the dullest manager would realize the alternative is seeing the social media reaction the next morning -- "Hilton Whatsitsname let this happen [photos of shit-smeared walls] outside my room and wouldn't give a refund."

The increase in (understandably) angry normal people demanding refunds and leaving the hotel in disgust during furry conventions is undeniably one of myriad reasons hotels tend not to want to host a furry con more than once.


----------



## Sintharia (Dec 12, 2022)

moocow said:


> I once got a refund from a Sheraton after frat boys down the hall from me emptied all the fire extinguishers on the entire floor into the air as they ran screaming through the halls, setting off the fire alarms and leaving everyone coughing up yellow gunk. The desk clerk offered token resistance, but when I coughed up some neon she quietly issued the refund, apologized and sent me on my way.
> 
> It can't be any harder to get a refund from a hotel infested with these circus freaks. Just showing pictures of the feces-smeared walls outside your room should be more than enough. Even the dullest manager would realize the alternative is seeing the social media reaction the next morning -- "Hilton Whatsitsname let this happen [photos of shit-smeared walls] outside my room and wouldn't give a refund."
> 
> The increase in (understandably) angry normal people demanding refunds and leaving the hotel in disgust during furry conventions is undeniably one of myriad reasons hotels tend not to want to host a furry con more than once.


This is honestly dependent on the convention and the atmosphere they encourage. Events like Furpocalypse have a notoriously bad relationship with their hotels, and it carries with them because they don't do anything about their attendees' bad behavior. However, if you look at cons like Anthrocon, Kage is a notorious hardass regarding bad behavior around the hotels. So while there's grumbling about fur cleanup, even the gilded Omni William Penn has welcomed the furries back for 15+ years.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Dec 12, 2022)

White_N said:


> It actually got me thinking. Have any of you ever been in a situation where, while just staying in a hotel, a horde of furry degenerates suddenly descended and began to scatter feces all over the hotel? Just imagine what it's like.


I remember one year around Saint Patricks Day, my family, including my 70 year old god-fearing grandma, our town had a local anime convention running. As I escort her to her car, we get passed by cosplayers and one person in a fursuit. I can still see the disgust in her face as she asked me "What the hell was that" when we went by. I merely told her "Weirdos, don't worry about it." 
If there's anything I've learned from the internet, it's that no matter how much you learn, it's better to leave some people in the dark.


----------



## Rukario (Dec 16, 2022)

moocow said:


> I once got a refund from a Sheraton after frat boys down the hall from me emptied all the fire extinguishers on the entire floor into the air as they ran screaming through the halls, setting off the fire alarms and leaving everyone coughing up yellow gunk. The desk clerk offered token resistance, but when I coughed up some neon she quietly issued the refund, apologized and sent me on my way.
> 
> It can't be any harder to get a refund from a hotel infested with these circus freaks. Just showing pictures of the feces-smeared walls outside your room should be more than enough. Even the dullest manager would realize the alternative is seeing the social media reaction the next morning -- "Hilton Whatsitsname let this happen [photos of shit-smeared walls] outside my room and wouldn't give a refund."
> 
> The increase in (understandably) angry normal people demanding refunds and leaving the hotel in disgust during furry conventions is undeniably one of myriad reasons hotels tend not to want to host a furry con more than once.


Anything that violates health and safety that can get them sued or shut down by the local authorities is enough for them to hit the refund option on their monitors.


----------



## F13 Key (Jan 1, 2023)

This can't possibly end well for... anyone. Betting pool on Rioley being preemptively banned and having another meltdown?


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 2, 2023)

F13 Key said:


> View attachment 4175479
> 
> This can't possibly end well for... anyone. Betting pool on Rioley being preemptively banned and having another meltdown?


A con specifically for and about Babyfurs? Watch them speed run a Rainfurrest.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jan 2, 2023)

Sintharia said:


> A con specifically for and about Babyfurs? Watch them speed run a Rainfurrest.


*Me flailing my arms like a retard so I can clip into a nearby business meeting in full fetish gear before my blj bunnyhop run through the corridors spreading dirty diapers and drug paraphernalia

E:


----------



## AssignedEva (Jan 2, 2023)

White_N said:


> It actually got me thinking. Have any of you ever been in a situation where, while just staying in a hotel, a horde of furry degenerates suddenly descended and began to scatter feces all over the hotel? Just imagine what it's like.


Quite a few Londoners have experienced turning a corner in Central London and coming face to face with LondonFurs. They meet up once a month in a pub and go for a walk in their fursuits.

Their meet ups seem pretty tame and they appear to have rules around behaving appropriately, but nevertheless pub landlords eventually get tired of having furries come in their pub and creep out the other customers so invariably kick them out:


> Founded in 1998, in the early days of the group, furs would congregate at Soho Square before going to the pubs "The Ship" or "The Intrepid Fox".
> Late 1999 - early October 2000 - The meets were held in "The Devonshire Arms", London's premier Goth pub in Camden Town. As the group grew to larger numbers, this small establishment was no longer suitable and so moved on.
> Late October 2000 - October 2003 - the "Jorene Celeste" pub in Kentish Town was home for LondonFurs. However, steady decline in relations following a change of management resulted in the group moving on. During this period Makali helped organized the group with a stable web presence and custom website.
> October 2003 - July 8 2006 - The meets were held at "Ye Olde London Pub" (formerly "The Bell, Book and Candle" until it was refurbished in mid 2005), close to St. Paul's Cathedral. Increasing attendance and another management change left the LondonFurs distinctly unwelcome, and moved on.
> ...


----------



## El Gordo Ramsay Sex Dwarf (Jan 2, 2023)

"Mincing Lane". Very appropriate. Nice to have a "kicked out of 109 countries pubs" saga too.


----------



## TEA 3HF (Jan 2, 2023)

Markass the Worst said:


> How much do you want to bet those are just local residents sick of furfags' (literal) shit?


Good Money, actually. I am kind of surprised we've gotten to [Current Year] with as little anti-furry sentiment from the general public as we have. They pull all sorts of shit all over the country and the results are all over social media to boot. Previously this kind of aentiment was for the extremely online, but I wonder that as the iNTERNET gets more pervasive and people get sicker and sicker of troons (which also leads to general anti LGBT thought) that we might actually see more pushback from the public.

ETA Thought this was latest page, pls excuse noob mistake


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jan 2, 2023)

This last weekend was New Year's Furry Ball in Newark, Delaware, and it seems to have raised some controversy leading up to the event due to the way the official Telegram chat was moderated.

In order to actually gain access to the chat in any capacity, you are required to join the "NYFB waiting room" chat, where you are then required to provide a link to your social media, at which point a moderator presumably scans your account to make sure you're not posting any wrongthink. If you refuse, you don't get access to the chat.


It looks like they're deleting posts in this channel once they approve/reject somebody, so I can't tell how many furs they've turned away. However, it appears this policy didn't apply to people already in the chat before this was instated.

Glancing at Twitter, at least one furry was immediately banned for an "unacceptable" social media presence, and the replies suggest the chat mod immediately upgraded this to a ban from the actual event as well.

Unfortunately, said fur's account is locked so I don't know what they specifically said or did, but there are numerous replies from other furries suggesting they tweeted something right-leaning and were immediately banned for not being woke enough.


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 3, 2023)

Pinball 2000 said:


> This last weekend was New Year's Furry Ball in Newark, Delaware, and it seems to have raised some controversy leading up to the event due to the way the official Telegram chat was moderated.
> 
> In order to actually gain access to the chat in any capacity, you are required to join the "NYFB waiting room" chat, where you are then required to provide a link to your social media, at which point a moderator presumably scans your account to make sure you're not posting any wrongthink. If you refuse, you don't get access to the chat.
> View attachment 4180597View attachment 4180604
> ...


Many chats have the waiting room setup on Telegram, specifically to screen for spammers and bots. It's not anything new. And many mods in the screening rooms will look up folks' socials, but not for the purposes of policing posts. It's used more to make sure that's a real person.

That being said, Wonderdawg is a shit show and a half. Given the fandom's general leanings, the fact that Wonderdawg is aggressively alt-fur makes it better for everyone if he wasn't in the chat. They saved him from numerous arguments with other attendees. But you know, anything to start drama.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jan 3, 2023)

Sintharia said:


> Many chats have the waiting room setup on Telegram, specifically to screen for spammers and bots. It's not anything new. And many mods in the screening rooms will look up folks' socials, but not for the purposes of policing posts. It's used more to make sure that's a real person.
> 
> That being said, Wonderdawg is a shit show and a half. Given the fandom's general leanings, the fact that Wonderdawg is aggressively alt-fur makes it better for everyone if he wasn't in the chat. They saved him from numerous arguments with other attendees. But you know, anything to start drama.


I do agree with most of this. In my defense, I don't know who Wonder is or what he said/did to upset people, so I was mostly trying to piece this together from public information.

The only other part I've been unable to verify is the success/failure rate of letting people in the chat, since some people are claiming it feels a bit pushy. Though again, it's hard to determine due to most of those posts being deleted.


----------



## wunhunglo (Jan 5, 2023)

A "zoosexual" Furry Raider named Shadow Le Rawr (archive) is attempting to start a furry convention in South Carolina, Soda City Fur Con.






Shadow's Twitter is full of arguing and his cow history resembles Nitro and his CCFC debacle. SCFC hasn't paid a deposit for their venue (not a hotel, but a wedding and events center like Free Fur All's) and doesn't have funds yet, but announced the place and date in 2024 already and are promoting it with a chat group and website.

Callout thread


			https://archive.ph/wS8ae
		



			https://twitter.com/NazifurReceipts/status/1610513098124963840
		


Shadow Le Rawr personal site and archive


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Jan 5, 2023)

wunhunglo said:


> A "zoosexual" Furry Raider named Shadow Le Rawr (archive) is attempting to start a furry convention in South Carolina, Soda City Fur Con.


Oh no.


Spoiler: embarrassing powerleveling



A week or two before Christmas, I was searching Twitter for furries sending out free Christmas cards. I'm retarded and gave my home address to this guy (rate me dumb, I deserve it). He had a google forms thing so there was no interaction. I didn't know anything about him either (let alone the fact that he's starting a con, or he's a raider).
Anyway, sure enough, I got a Christmas card. Here it is. They also included a business card for their furcon, which makes sense to me now lol


----------



## JethroTullamore (Friday at 3:28 AM)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Oh no.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: embarrassing powerleveling
> ...


I don’t know if I should feel bad for you because your life is so sad that you’re searching for random furries to send you Christmas cards, or make fun of you because you’re stupid enough to just randomly give out your home address in exchange for a fucking _card.   _

You were so desperate for such a small display of affection, something that most people just throw away after they realize there’s no cash inside, that you gave out your address without even doing the most basic research on who this person is.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Friday at 4:00 PM)

Anthrocon put out a blog post on their site talking about changes for the 2023 event. While most of it isn't terribly exciting, what caught my eye was their decision to not have any covid policy. No mask requirement, no proof of vaccination, etc.

_

_
(source)(archive)

I didn't see much salt about this on social media yet, but I anticipate we'll see some pretty intense screeching soon. Honestly, I'm just glad to see one of the bigger conventions finally tell the people still screaming about masks to fuck off already.


----------



## The Big O (Friday at 9:11 PM)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Anthrocon put out a blog post on their site talking about changes for the 2023 event. While most of it isn't terribly exciting, what caught my eye was their decision to not have any covid policy. No mask requirement, no proof of vaccination, etc.
> 
> _View attachment 4207228_
> (source)(archive)
> ...



I give them a 75% chance they'll bend the knee to Furry Twitter and reinstate masks with proof of however many shots count as vaxxmaxxed according to the Science™ overlords like Chise by the time summer rolls in.

One must remember these are furries we are talking about. They are overtly paranoid about coughs more than they are with STDs.


----------



## D.Va (Saturday at 11:58 AM)

speaking of poorly-executed covid policies, Further Confusion is next week and here’s an excerpt of their COVID-19 Policy:



> All attendees in all publicly accessible areas will need to wear a mask. We make this distinction because we intend to have both dances and the party floor available to attendees.
> 
> All attendees will be required to wear a fabric or a disposable mask over their nose and mouth in publicly accessible areas. This includes but is not limited to: the _Dealer’s Den_, _Exhibition Space_, _Dances_, _FC:U!_, the _Party Floor_ (including hallways and all room parties), and all areas in both the hotels and convention center that do not place you behind a locked door, such as a bathroom stall or hotel room not used for parties.
> 
> ...


Fabric and disposable masks stop you from accidentally spitting on people and that’s all they are good for.

The worst offender is the ‘locked door’ policy. You want to police everyone around the convention centre remotely nowhere near any con activities to mask up? Expecting people to mask up just because they are in a hotel room with the door open? Thirty people in a room constantly taking their masks off and on to drink jungle juice and you think this is going to protect anyone in any way? Who wrote this garbage


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Saturday at 1:32 PM)

> A mask is required under a fursuit head
...I kinda feel bad, but I would like to see fursuit-wearers pass out from this mandate.


----------



## Racoober (Sunday at 10:31 AM)

D.Va said:


> speaking of poorly-executed covid policies, Further Confusion is next week and here’s an excerpt of their COVID-19 Policy:
> 
> 
> Fabric and disposable masks stop you from accidentally spitting on people and that’s all they are good for.
> ...


I think for FC specifically, since they were canned twice, its most likely something to keep the very vocal covidians from stirring up more drama. From my post-covid con experiences no one is really expected to or actually enforces this shit outside of con spaces, let alone room parties. Best case you’ll get some angry glances, worst case some twitter brained idiot actually gathers enough courage to confront you.
I’m willing to bet FC will be the last, or second to last major con with any mask policy.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> > A mask is required under a fursuit head
> ...I kinda feel bad, but I would like to see fursuit-wearers pass out from this mandate.


Fortunately it isn’t enforced, nor would any suiter in their right mind follow that rule. From what I understand, to keep from being harassed they just keep one close at hand to quickly put on if they need to take their head off.
However, and I think this was posted around here somewhere, a coyote MFL suiter was recently burned for that very rule on twitter, but I think it was more so how he reacted to criticism online than not wearing a mask at all. This was at MFF iirc where almost no one caught covid despite the constant fears of a mass spreader event, go figure.


----------



## D.Va (Monday at 4:43 AM)

Racoober said:


> I’m willing to bet FC will be the last, or second to last major con with any mask policy.


Second to last at least. Anthro New England is the week after and they also have a vague policy to police ”all indoor public spaces”.

It’s down to how zealous con security wants to be and that really depends on the individuals who sign up for the role. There’s bound to be at least one LARPer who thinks he’s now a police officer and wants to go around feeling productive and useful (annoying).


----------



## Rukario (Monday at 9:36 AM)

D.Va said:


> It’s down to how zealous con security wants to be and that really depends on the individuals who sign up for the role. There’s bound to be at least one LARPer who thinks he’s now a police officer and wants to go around feeling productive and useful (annoying).


At least we now know why that one degenerate created those Paw Patrol fursuits.


----------

